#ubuntu-bugs 2007-02-05
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83324 in hwdb-client (main) "hardware datatbase is requested but in wrong location" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83324
<pochu> coNP: what about the wesnoth meta package? ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83326 in gnome-keyring (main) "[apport]  [feisty]  gnome-keyring-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83326
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83327 in Ubuntu "USB stick gets mounted as "USB Flash Disk Music Player"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83327
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83328 in xsane (main) "xsane crashes with hp scanjet 4070" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83328
<coNP> pochu: no time to do it now, I started it, I should finish it today (Monday) or tomorrow
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83325 in Ubuntu "add support for software suspend with swap files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83325
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83329 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-cups-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83329
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83330 in network-manager (main) "network manager and network monitor applets on at the same time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83330
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83331 in gpsdrive (universe) "[apport]  gpsdrive crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83331
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83332 in ubiquity (main) "[apport]  ubiquity crashed with AttributeError in on_back_clicked()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83332
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83333 in Ubuntu "Intel Network Card 82562V not recognized on Dell Dimension E520" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83333
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83334 in gnome-panel (main) "Number of workspaces number-field arrow buttons dont work." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83334
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83335 in vlc (universe) "Crashes when changing from one visualisationmode to another" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83335
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83336 in adept (main) "[Feisty Kubuntu]  Adept-manager crashes on Fetch Updates wizard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83336
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83337 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with SystemError in open()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83337
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83338 in network-manager (main) "When returning from hibernate/suspend network manager fails to connect to a wireless network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83338
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83339 in xorg (main) "opengl over remote X (over ssh) crashes X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83339
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83340 in pyflakes (universe) "[apport]  pyflakes crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83340
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83341 in firefox (main) "Everytime on http://centrum.cz in e-mail web "clinent"  Firefox crash..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83341
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83343 in linux-source-2.6.12 (main) "Kernel don't boot in ppc oldworld Performa 6400." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83343
<Nafallo> 2.6.12 :-O
<crimsun> still supported through April [which can't come soon enough] 
<pochu> I was also thinking wether we should reject it or not
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> but if it's supported till april...
<pochu> :)
<Nafallo> sure. but like.. who finds a new bug NOW :-P
<ajmitch> people are still filing bugs against warty
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83345 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Feisty Herd 3 live CD will not load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83345
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83346 in quik (universe) "Kernel 2.6.12, 2.6.15 and 2.6.17 don't boot in quik." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83346
<pochu> against warty... LoL!
<pochu> and hoary?
<pochu> hoary was the first release, right?
<pochu> I use ubuntu since breezy :)
<ajmitch> warty was first
<Adri2000> warty hoary breezy dapper edgy feisty
<Nafallo> and I was here all the time :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83348 in gnome-app-install (main) "Need more applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83348
<pochu> lol
<pochu> more apps? :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83352 in muse (universe) "muse crashes on start up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83352
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83353 in Ubuntu "static network configuration misses parameter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83353
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83354 in gaim (main) "Gaim Crashed After Topic Change in Jabber Room" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83354
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83355 in compiz (universe) "compiz has no man page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83355
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83356 in gaim (main) "gaim crashes on ubuntu w/tcl plugin example" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83356
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83358 in firefox (main) "Didn't download from personal web page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83358
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83361 in Ubuntu "Beryl Crash at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83361
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83363 in Ubuntu "Crash on Boot" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83363
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83366 in gutenprint (main) "Gutenprint can't print in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83366
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83367 in Ubuntu "6.10 alternate CD has incorrect server/cli prompts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83367
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83368 in Ubuntu "upgrade to 6.10 fails with page fetch failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83368
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83371 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83371
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83373 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[users-admin]  new user gets group of user added just before" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83373
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83374 in bluez-gnome (main) "[feisty]  bluetooth applet reports device is off when turned on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83374
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83377 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[users-admin]  cannot set random password" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83377
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83379 in gaim (main) "problem report for gaim" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83379
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83380 in Ubuntu "Error while starting E-Gnome" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83380
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83381 in banshee (universe) "Please sync banshee 0.11.6+dfsg-1 from debian/experimental (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83381
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83382 in gcc-defaults (main) "Probleme with last gcc" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83382
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83384 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "RFE: JConsole should have a menu entry" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83384
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83385 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox centers Songtitle and Artists" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83385
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83387 in slab (universe) "[feisty]  gnome-main-menu start a not working control-center" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83387
<Kagou> hi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83389 in htdig (universe) "weekly cron job fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83389
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83391 in emerald-themes (universe) "emerald window decorations not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83391
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83392 in network-manager (main) "cannot be started manually" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83392
<pochu> hey guys! do you think bug 80946 is really a bug? I think not
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80946 in desktop-effects "desktop effect's icon looks ugly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80946
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83393 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with AttributeError in MakeBackendWidgets()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83393
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83394 in evince (main) "Impossible to print beyond the 13. first pages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83394
<gnomefreak> pochu: when rejecting beryl bugs make sure you tell them beryl-core is not in ubuntu yet. everything for beryl is in ubuntu except -core. last i heard it failed to build but that was a while ago. this will stop any confusing if they apt-cache policy beryl
<gnomefreak> or beryl-manager
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83395 in python-defaults (main) "[apport]  python crashed with SIGSEGV in PyModule_GetDict()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83395
<pochu> gnomefreak: ok, sorry
<pochu> gnomefreak: do you think bug 80946 is really a bug? I think not
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80946 in desktop-effects "desktop effect's icon looks ugly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80946
<gnomefreak> no its cool im just trying to help you :)
<pochu> gnomefreak: thanks :)
<pochu> I wanna learn :)
<pochu> !info beryl-manager
<ubotu> Package beryl-manager does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<pochu> !info beryl-manager feisty
<ubotu> beryl-manager: Tray application launcher tool for Beryl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 37 kB, installed size 352 kB
<gnomefreak> its only -core that failed to build
<pochu> gnomefreak: beryl-manager isn't an applet to activate beryl? somethink like desktop-effects?
<pochu> emilio@kiko:~$ aptitude search beryl
<pochu> p   beryl-manager                   - Tray application launcher tool for Beryl
<pochu> emilio@kiko:~$
<gnomefreak> pochu: you run beryl-manager (runs beryl)
<pochu> then we don't have beryl itself :)
<gnomefreak> correct you need beryl-core to use beryl but if they check that beryl-manager is in repos they will see it is
<gnomefreak> pochu: i just marked that as a wishlist bug. i wasnt sure if you could or not
<pochu> gnomefreak: I can't. Not a member of ubuntuqa
<pochu> thanks
<pochu> gnomefreak: do I ask the user to make a new icon, or to search somebody who does it?
<pochu> I personally likes the actual one :)
<pochu> so I don't know why it's a bug ;)
<gnomefreak> you would talk to seb128 i believe
<pochu> ok, thanks :)
<seb128> that's a wishlist bug
<gnomefreak> pochu: the icon is fine its just "he" doesnt like it
<seb128> for human-icon-theme probably
<seb128> a "please made an human variant of desktop-effects icon"
<seb128> s/made/make
<seb128> no
<gnomefreak> yep i marked it as wishlist
<pochu> seb128: then do I change the package?
<seb128> the icon matches the fedora icon theme
<pochu> to the icon theme?
<seb128> pochu: yep
<pochu> ok :)
<seb128> gnomefreak: that's not only that he doesn't like it, it's that it's not following the same style so it breaks the consistency
<pochu> done, and unassigned
<seb128> thank you
<pochu> np :)
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> is someone editing it?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83396 in amarok (main) "Amarok doesn't use transparency for OSD when available" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83396
<gnomefreak> seb128: btw is there a package for general locals to be used to assign to bugs? i have a bug where only english is used but upstream has all the norma; languages
<seb128> I don't understand the question
<seb128> is that a main package were translations are stripped at build and shipped with language pack?
<gnomefreak> seb128: bug 48714
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48714 in firefox ""Getting started" and "Latest Headlines" not localized." [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48714
<seb128> gnomefreak: no idea about firefox, they don't use gettext, etc
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> upstream works ubuntus doesnt so i figured it was something we did and we dont have a ff developer yet
<pochu> gnomefreak: what about the new ubuntu developer?
<pochu> that who is going to mantain all mozilla related things...
<gnomefreak> last i heard he hasnt started
<coNP> hey seb128, I have seen you marked bug 80622 as a duplicate
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80622 in gnome-system-tools "[Feisty]  network-admin forgets static in interfaces" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80622
<seb128> o
<seb128> no
<coNP> do you agree this is a serious bug
<seb128> I've marked a bug dup of that one
<seb128> no
<coNP> no, I am wrong, you marked another one
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83398 in totem (main) "Totem crashes after video finishes on full screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83398
<seb128> I don't know if that happens to everybody, etc
<seb128> so I agree to nothing about it for now
<coNP> okay, thanks
<seb128> np
<seb128> it should be looked at by somebody though
<seb128> you are welcome to do that if you want ;)
<coNP> I though I was looking after it
<coNP> thought*
<pochu> hey coNP! :)
<coNP> hey pochu
<coNP> seb128: do you think I should try to fix this bug or should I do further investigation?
<seb128> any work on it is welcome
<seb128> if you feel like fixing it you are welcome
<seb128> if you do further investigation you are welcome ;)
<seb128> I'll probably look at it before feisty
<seb128> I've hundred of bugs to look at though
<seb128> so if somebody else give a hand it'll be fixed faster probably ;)
<coNP> okay, I try to fix it, better for both of us, I guess
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83399 in compiz (universe) "compiz doesn't minimize full-screen windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83399
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83400 in Ubuntu "chm applications in different submenus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83400
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83401 in gnome-system-tools (main) "when a new group is added using addgroup, and this group is listed in a profile, all users of that profile should be added to the new group" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83401
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83402 in quodlibet (universe) "[apport]  quodlibet cannot find module mutagen.mp3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83402
<pochu> !info language-selector feisty
<ubotu> language-selector: Language selector for ubuntu linux. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.5 (feisty), package size 18 kB, installed size 128 kB
<pochu> !info language-selector edgy
<ubotu> language-selector: Language selector for ubuntu linux. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.30 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 124 kB
<pochu> !info language-selector dapper
<ubotu> language-selector: Language selector for ubuntu linux. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.20.1 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 120 kB
<coNP> !info pochu
<ubotu> Package pochu does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<pochu> :)
<coNP> :)
<pochu> coNP: are you running Dapper?
<pochu> edgy-seveas?
<pochu> :)
<coNP> pochu: feisty
<coNP> and have some dapper & edgy vmware images
<pochu> :)
<coNP> and machines elsewhere
<pochu> coNP: bug 48465
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48465 in Ubuntu "Meta packages should not depend on any app that appears in the application menu" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/48465
<pochu> sorry
<pochu> not that
<pochu> Bug #66346
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66346 in language-selector "dependency problem" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66346
<coNP> But mostly servers, not really suited for bug testing
<pochu> that one
<pochu> coNP: looks quite easy to solve
<pochu> coNP: the problem is that it's in dapper
<pochu> and to upload a package to dapper we should ask something :)
<pochu> an sru or something
<coNP> you mean somebody?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83403 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed @about 90% through" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83403
<Hobbsee> !sru
<ubotu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for main and restricted, while https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU is for universe and multiverse.
<pochu> Hobbsee: do you think that for bug 66346 we just need to change the dependency to 0.1.20.1?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 66346 in language-selector "dependency problem" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/66346
<pochu> !info libidn11 dapper
<Hobbsee> pochu: i would think that's fixed with a rebuild.  what do the build deps say?
<ubotu> libidn11: GNU libidn library, implementation of IETF IDN specifications. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.18-1 (dapper), package size 101 kB, installed size 304 kB
<pochu> !info libidn11 breezy
<ubotu> libidn11: GNU libidn library, implementation of IETF IDN specifications. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.13-1.0 (breezy), package size 98 kB, installed size 300 kB
<pochu> when will breezy support finish? :)
<Hobbsee> pochu: april or something...
<Hobbsee> iirc
<pochu> Hobbsee: don't know about the build-deps of language-selector. I don't have a dapper machine near me
* pochu needs a vm :)
<Hobbsee> pochu: or a chroot.
<pochu> :)
<pochu> does any of you have a breezy system?! :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83404 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with IOError in download()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83404
<Hobbsee> pochu: i doubt you'd find anywone
<pochu> :)
<pochu> bug 46311. I think he is using Breezy, as the packages are going to be installed are from Breezy. However, the version he needs are from dapper, so I don't need what to do
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46311 in kmobiletools "Problems in installing kmobiletools" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46311
<pochu> what do you think?
<pochu> !info mozilla-browser breezy :)
<ubotu> mozilla-browser: The Mozilla Internet application suite - core and browser. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.7.13-0ubuntu5.10.2 (breezy), package size 8977 kB, installed size 27912 kB
<pochu> why some package have a version number like X:version?
<Hobbsee> pochu: it's an epoch.  debian maintainers guide will tell you why
<pochu> Hobbsee: thanks!
<Hobbsee> pochu: i'd ask them to paste their /etc/apt/sources.list, and say which release they're using
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83405 in Ubuntu "Impossible to burn about is the software (bug in cdrecord)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83405
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83406 in os-prober (main) "os-prober unmounts partitions unnecessarily (linux-boot-prober)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83406
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83407 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83407
<Hobbsee> pochu: that's not a bug
<pochu> Hobbsee: which one?
<Hobbsee> pochu: 66346
<Hobbsee> pochu: it's just a late mirror, for some reason
<Hobbsee> oh, unless it failed to build
<Hobbsee> which it hasnt
<Hobbsee> pochu: you can reject that as a mirror problem - ask to reopen the bug if it still exists
<pochu> Hobbsee: ok, thanks :)
<Hobbsee> oh, even better.  it's a dupe
* Hobbsee marks as such, and fix releases the first one.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83409 in Ubuntu "kernel 2.6.20-5 cause problem with the wifi on a Compaq nc6320 laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83409
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83411 in Ubuntu "It doesn't print" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83411
<pochu> lol
<pochu> bug 83409: edgy user with feisty kernel. I should close the bug, right?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83409 in Ubuntu "kernel 2.6.20-5 cause problem with the wifi on a Compaq nc6320 laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83409
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83408 in Ubuntu "Orca Feature vs MS Orca ?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83408
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83410 in usplash (main) "removing usplash themes should run  "dpkg-reconfigure usplash"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83410
<pochu> what do you think about Bug #80417? I think I can fix it, but means a merge from debian, I think
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80417 in xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting "i810 modesetting driver can't be installed concurrently with ubuntu-desktop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80417
<Nafallo> I would give it to mjg59 :-)
<pochu> Nafallo: who is mjg59?
<Nafallo> Matthew Garrett
<pochu> Nafallo, ok :)
<pochu> Nafallo: done
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83412 in Ubuntu "shmt09 test in LTP fails for Feisty herd 3 on T1000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83412
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83413 in briquolo (universe) "[apport]  briquolo crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83413
<cypher1> pochu, man usplash.. and you will find him :)
<pochu> :)
<pochu> I see
<pochu> he is the laptop team leader
<Nafallo> and the one who introduced the package in question (modesetting).
<pochu> so i810--->intel graphics for most of the time laptops ---> so Matthew
<pochu> Nafallo: oh, didn't know :)
<Nafallo> i810 should be the X team
<Nafallo> i810-modesetting should be mjg59 :-)
<pochu> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83415 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with TypeError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83415
<Hobbsee> pochu: FYI, the archive admins tend to hang out in -devel.  also, the guy's a MOTU.
<pochu> Hobsee: didn't know :) as that package was in universe
<pochu> I thought he was asking for a new upload :)
<pochu> my mistake :)
<Hobbsee> nope :)
<pochu> Hobsee: FYI? what's that? :)
<coNP> pochu: for your information
<pochu> :)
<pochu> ty :)
<coNP> yw :)
<Nafallo> the bug is in xserver-xorg-video-all I think :-)
<Nafallo> it should grow an alternative depend on the modesetting one...
<Nafallo> Hobbsee: what do you think about that? :-)
<pochu> Nafallo: that's an option: make depends on "i810 | i810-modesetting"
<Nafallo> AFAIK, that's /the/ option :-)
<pochu> :)
<Nafallo> I'll poke that bug about it if there's no objections :-)
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: is the modesetting branch out of beta now?  i believe it's in 7.2, whenever that actually releases
<pochu> Nafallo: please do it :)
<Hobbsee> !info xserver-xorg-video-all feisty
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-video-all: the X.Org X server -- output driver metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<pochu> 7.2 isn't out
<pochu> :(
<Hobbsee> !info xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting feisty
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting: X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver (modesetting). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.5.git20061014.ac1-1ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 153 kB, installed size 420 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa hurd-i386 i386 ia64 kfreebsd-i386 m68k mips mipsel netbsd-i386 powerpc)
<Nafallo> Hobbsee: I would think it's still in beta, but that shouldn't stop people from trying it out on there Ubuntu? :-)
<Hobbsee> you cant.
<Nafallo> ah. dooh.
<Hobbsee> -video-all is in main.  -i810-modesetting is in universe
<Nafallo> so Matthew is a good assigne then :-)
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: this is people's X you're messing with.  no.  just no.
<Nafallo> Hobbsee: totem is in main and deps totem-gstreamer | totem-xine :-)
<Hobbsee> besides, you shouldnt assign a dev, just subscribe them, or the team they're on
<Hobbsee> unless they ask you to
<Nafallo> oh.
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: you'rea MOTU, arent you?
<pochu> Nafallo's fault :)
<Nafallo> ah. he's already subbed :-)
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> :)
<Hobbsee> yes, i would have expected so...
<Nafallo> Hobbsee: yep. and I've always assigned bugs to correct people when doing it :-)
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: right.
<Hobbsee> hrm.  depends how you use the assigning
<pochu> Nafallo: are you going to comment the bug? :)
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: totem-xine is part of totem in main, so that's allowed.
<pochu> with the alternative deps " | " :)
<Hobbsee> ish
<Nafallo> !info totem-xine
<ubotu> totem-xine: A simple media player for the Gnome desktop based on xine. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.16.2-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 1076 kB, installed size 5888 kB
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83416 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-cups-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83416
<Hobbsee> actually, i think it's still a bug anyway, but as it's the second alternative, it hasnt been picked up on.
<Nafallo> Hobbsee: no. universe. built from totem source in main though.
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: which is what i said, yeah :)
<pochu> Hobbsee: but if you make a depend on i810 | i810-modesetting, you always have i810 in main, so there shouldn't be a problem with i810 being in universe
<Hobbsee> pochu: *shrugs*
<Hobbsee> in any case, it's moot until 7.2 comes out.
<Nafallo> pochu: that was my point yes :-)
<pochu> :)
<pochu> Hobbsee: shrugs?
<Nafallo> Hobbsee: indeed :-)
<Hobbsee> unless i810 drops otu fo main too
<Nafallo> Hobbsee: it's still the first depend...
* pochu 's english is really poor :(
<Hobbsee> pochu: um...dont worry
<Nafallo> alternative would kick in of people install modesetting or i810 isn't avalible :-)
<pochu> don't know what that means :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Nafallo> and since feisty will have universe and multiverse by default... ;-)
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: says who?
<pochu> Emilio Pozuelo Monfort
<pochu> 
<pochu> 
<pochu> 
<pochu> 
<pochu> 
<pochu> 
<pochu> 
<pochu> 
<pochu> 
<coNP> pochu: is everything fine? :)
<pochu>                   flag
<Hobbsee> pochu: wake up!
<pochu> 
<pochu> 
<Nafallo> Hobbsee: the spec I've read the other day where mvo said he'd implemented that :-)
<pochu> 
<pochu>                   bookmark
<pochu> 
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: ahh right.
<pochu> 
<pochu>                   [Technorati] 
<pochu>                   search
<pochu> 
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: which hasnt been posted to devel-announce yet
<pochu> 
<pochu> 
<pochu> 
<pochu> 
<pochu> 
* Hobbsee can do absolutely nothing.
<pochu> 
<pochu> compiz (1:0.3.6-1ubuntu3)
<pochu> lol
<pochu> sorry :(
<pochu> :)
<pochu> hehe
<seb128> hum
<Nafallo> some bot needs to grow ability to op itself and kick spammers :-P
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: i dont have ops in here.
<pochu> :)
<seb128> pochu: got things under control?
<pochu> a liferea problem...
* Hobbsee can do absolutely nothing in here, -motu, or meeting, because they didnt feel like giving out any ops in those channels.
* coNP files a bug against pochu 
<Nafallo> Hobbsee: noticed :-)
<pochu> wanted to copy 2 lines :(
<pochu> :)
<pochu> !info pochu feisty :)
<ubotu> Package pochu does not exist in feisty
<Hobbsee> and if Seveas hadnt noticed, he's not around 24/7 to fix things.
<pochu> [Seveas]  inactivo 00:26:45, entr: Mon Feb  5 09:14:28
<Seveas> !find pochu dapper
<ubotu> Package/file pochu does not exist in dapper
<pochu> :)
<coNP> no long time support, pochu :(
<pochu> I'm thinking in make an app called pochu
<pochu> but I should first learn any programming language :)
<pochu> hehe
<coNP> invent the any programming language
<coNP> and write a compiler, called pochu
<pochu> that would be fine! :)
<pochu> ur I can create pochubuntu :)
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> or* :)
<pochu> Nafallo: I've seen you have unassigned the bug ;)
<pochu> coNP: it's long term, no time ;)
<Nafallo> pochu: yea. he should see it anyway :-)
<pochu> sure :)
<coNP> sorry, my fault
<pochu> coNP: no fault :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83419 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "bluetooth not working on X72IA6 laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83419
<sfllaw> Morning all.
<coNP> hey sfllaw
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83420 in Ubuntu "Feisty herd 3 doesn't boot from Live CD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83420
<gnomefreak> morning af
<gnomefreak> morning sfllaw  andmv
<gnomefreak> morning mvo_
<zul> hey sfllaw
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83421 in gnome-system-tools (main) "network-admin crashes (segfaults) on starting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83421
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83423 in nfs-utils (main) "NFSv4/krb5 - auxiliary groups are ignored" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83423
<mvo_> hey gnomefreak
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83424 in gnome-network (universe) "Edgy Eft won't display list of available wireless networks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83424
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83425 in Ubuntu "Proxies settings still present when removed ..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83425
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83427 in Ubuntu "7.04 Herd 3 resolution 640 x 480 at install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83427
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83428 in vlc (universe) "VLC crashes when playing full HD over RTP" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83428
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83429 in compiz (universe) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83429
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83430 in file (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83430
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83431 in Ubuntu "desktop launcher rename" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83431
<davmor2> bug 83324 this bug has been partially resolved now in that hardware database item has been added to app>system tools  but I still think that the item needs to go in control center alongside hardware information.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83324 in hwdb-client "hardware datatbase is requested but in wrong location" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83324
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83432 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in ORBit_small_get_servant()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83432
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83433 in j2se1.4-amd64 (multiverse) "Azureus crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83433
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83435 in nfs-utils (main) "please sync nfs-utils (main) from Debian experimental" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83435
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83436 in amarok (main) "[apport]  amarokapp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83436
<pochu> Nafallo, ping :)
<Nafallo> ping
<Nafallo> pong
<Nafallo> wtf
<Nafallo> damn keyboard
<pochu> Nafallo :)
<pochu> Nafallo: Matthew says he hasn't imported the i810-modesetting from debian, it was done automatically
<pochu> so he's not going to fix the bug
<Nafallo> :-P
<pochu> Nafallo: what do you think is the best way: change the deps of video-all or change the dependencies in modesetting?
<pochu> but I think if we choose to change the deps of -all, we will also need to change the deps of -810-modesetting
<pochu> but I don't know if this is a good option, as it is a merge from debian
<pochu> let's ask it in #ubuntu-motu :)
<pochu> Nafallo: you are a motu hehe
<Nafallo> I know ;-)
<pochu> Nafallo: so what do you think? :)
<Nafallo> pochu: not to do anything about it since we are up-to-date with Debian :-)
<pochu> :)
<pochu> Nafallo: open a bug in debian is a good idea?
<Nafallo> if you can confirm the bug on Debian it might be...
<pochu> I can't :(
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> hey co-NP!
<pochu> gnomefreak: hi
<pochu> gnomefreak: do you think it's possible to have sunbird on the repos?
<pochu> I will propose it on the meeting tonight
<pochu> if I have time
<pochu> because one hour before I have a local meeting :)
<gnomefreak> i cant do anything right now put it on agenda or wait about an hour see if i cant get an answer
<Nafallo> what meeting?
<gnomefreak> Nafallo: ubuntu-mozillateam meeting
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83438 in Ubuntu "No Progress bar on bootsplash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83438
<Nafallo> hehe. I didn't know about that theme ;-)
<Nafallo> nor did I know about the team
<Nafallo> :-P
<pochu> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83437 in eog (main) "[apport]  eog crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83437
<pochu> Nafallo: did you know about the scribesteam?
<pochu> :)
<pochu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScribesTeam
<pochu> XD
<Nafallo> oh my
<gnomefreak> pochu: asac > not yet ... sunbird is not getting released  from stable mozilla branches ... so not  maintainable (e.g. security/stability updates)
<pochu> gnomefreak: maybe in universe :)
<pochu> gnomefreak: debian has it :)
<gnomefreak> no we cant im talking to the mozilla maintainer for ubuntu
<pochu> gnomefreak: bug 75494
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75494 in Ubuntu "Include mozilla sunbird on Feisty repositories" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75494
<pochu> gnomefreak: ok ;)
<pochu> thanks anyway
<gnomefreak> hes looking at it but he will decline it and give a reason
<pochu> gnomefreak: let's hope a good reason :)
<gnomefreak> very good reason i gave it to you above that he gave me
<pochu> gnomefreak: it is :)
<bdmurray> sfllaw: ping
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83440 in Ubuntu "OpenOffice.org 2.0.4 crashes when launching Bibliography Database tool" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83440
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83443 in service-discovery-applet (universe) "[apport]  service-discovery-applet crashed with AttributeError in gc_services_cb()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83443
<bdmurray> In the event that a bug becomes fixed between Herd releases what is the proper way to close the bug? Rejected or Fix Released (if the root cause of the fix is unknown)?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83444 in axel (universe) "[apport]  axel crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_cancel()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83444
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83445 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83445
<seb128> bdmurray: what do you mean?
<seb128> bdmurray: if the bug is fixed "Fix Released" is correct
<seb128> if the bug has not been fixed keep it open
<lemsx1> hey guys, i opened #83446 which is already fixed in tzdata on Debian unstable
<lemsx1> the importance of this bug should be set to "high"
<seb128> lemsx1: tzdata has been synced this morning on Debian I think
<seb128> lemsx1: which would mean the bug should be closed
<lemsx1> seb128: that's good news
<seb128> bug #83446
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83446 in tzdata "Daylight Saving changes in the United States, Canada, and Bermuda" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83446
<lemsx1> seb128: good. that means people won't open duplicate bugs now
<seb128> not sure
<lemsx1> seb128: when would this package be available ?
<seb128> people tend to open duplicates or bug for things already fixed
<seb128> let me look
<seb128> might be already available
<seb128> yep
<seb128>      2007a-3ubuntu1 0
<seb128>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages
<seb128> on feisty
<bdmurray> seb128: it is bug 77850.  In this case there wasn't a specific fix released but the problem doesn't occur with Herd 3.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77850 in Ubuntu "Random White-Out after a few minutes of use (Feisty Herd 1)" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77850
<lemsx1> seb128: ok, the same should be applied to Dapper/Edgy though. right?
<seb128> bdmurray: marking it Fix Released if you think it has been fixed by the distro, otherwise mark it Rejected, that doesn't make a real difference
<seb128> lemsx1: probably yep
<lemsx1> seb128: thanks
<seb128> lemsx1: np, thank you for pointing it ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83446 in tzdata (main) "Daylight Saving changes in the United States, Canada, and Bermuda" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83446
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83448 in vlc (universe) "VLC crash while playing audio cd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83448
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83449 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with UnboundLocalError in statePopup()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83449
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83452 in xen-source (universe) "Cant install xen-headers on amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83452
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83451 in xfdesktop4 (main) "Xfdesktop crashed after i turned on and off the 'allow xfce to manage' option in desktop settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83451
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83454 in amarok (main) "amarok 1.4.5 will not build collection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83454
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83455 in hotkeys (universe) "multimedia keys don't work anymore with kernel 2.6.20-6-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83455
<gnomefreak> stop being lazy and build your own collection ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83456 in knetworkmanager (main) "wpa psk key not updated in kwallet after changing it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83456
<pochu> no bugs! :)
<sfllaw> bdmurray: Pong.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83457 in python2.5 (main) "python2.5-minimal_2.5ubutnu5 fails to install in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83457
<bdmurray> sfllaw: I was curious about what status to assign a bug that had been magically fixed.  seb answered it a bit though
<sfllaw> bdmurray: Ah, sorry, I was out to lunch.
<bdmurray> sfllaw: no problem
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83458 in gnome-app-install (main) "feisty amd64 update of gnome-app-install package from 0.3.13 to 0.3.15 fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83458
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83459 in ubiquity (main) "Xubuntu Installer crashed at 78%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83459
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83460 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83460
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83461 in perl (main) "pack does not support Q, but perl supports 64 bit scalars" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83461
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83462 in Ubuntu "Sync Deluge 0.4.1 into Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83462
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83463 in rhythmbox (main) "Pressing remote too often/quickly causes segfault" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83463
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83464 in Ubuntu "mailcap file /etc/mailcap line 125 incomplete entry ignored." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83464
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83465 in ubiquity (main) "manual partitioner hard to set partition size" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83465
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83466 in network-manager (main) "network-manager does not detect network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83466
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83467 in beagle (main) "/var/crash/_usr_bin_beagled.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83467
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83469 in netkit-rsh (universe) "Use of PAM and nologin check is redundant" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83469
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83470 in Ubuntu "Hardware virtualization problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83470
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83468 in avahi (main) "Avahi behaves badly where there is a unicast .local-domain." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83468
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83471 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "PCMCIA hard disk drive not detected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83471
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83472 in Ubuntu "Adept crashes after hibernate" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83472
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83473 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83473
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83474 in evolution-exchange (main) "Exchange plugin becomes deselected at each restart of Evolution." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83474
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83475 in wine (universe) "On Feisty Linux,  Wine is very slow at starting up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83475
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83476 in bos (universe) "Invasion BOS2 is out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83476
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83477 in stratagus (universe) "Stratagus 2.2.2 in Universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83477
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83478 in Ubuntu "gnome closes after glxgears maximize and restore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83478
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83479 in ndiswrapper (main) "new ndiswrapper version for feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83479
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83480 in python-fuse (universe) "Python-fuse doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83480
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83481 in Ubuntu "phoenix bios F.17 +update F.27 boot and stability issue linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83481
<TheMuso> c
<cowbud> d
<Burgwork> e
<Admiral_Chicago> f
<Nafallo> lol
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83483 in firefox (main) "[feisty]  Unable to install an extension" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83483
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83484 in bluez-utils (main) "Bluetooth dongle ("Logitech diNovo Laser") not found by bluez, runs as USB-Hub" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83484
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83485 in rhythmbox (main) "Visualisation in rhythmbox suspends the currnt song" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83485
<Nafallo> Burgwork: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewMemberHowto <-- is that the correct one for new members? :-)
<Burgwork> for ubuntu ones, yes
<Nafallo> Burgwork: nice. I actually asked the correct person. thanks dude :-).
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83486 in boa-constructor (universe) "please sync boa-constructor (0.4.4cvs20050714-4) from unstable/main to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83486
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83487 in console-setup (main) "keymaps missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83487
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83489 in xserver-xgl (universe) "emerald xgl - doesn't work despite the careful installation " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83489
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83490 in Ubuntu "Shell variable is not expaned" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83490
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83491 in nautilus (main) "Shortcut Ctrl-C not working in Nautilus treeview" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83491
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83492 in usplash-theme-ubuntu (main) ""Artifacts" in the progress bar." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83492
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83493 in mplayer (multiverse) "PulseAudio ao driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83493
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83494 in gnome-utils (main) "Printscreen does not work when menu visible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83494
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83495 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution-alarm-notify crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_lookup()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83495
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83496 in rhythmbox (main) "rythmbox crashes randomly while listening to music stored on iPod" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83496
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-02-06
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83497 in Ubuntu "Firefox plugin installer crashes- 7.04 Herd 3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83497
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83498 in quicksynergy (universe) "Quicksynergy should minimize to Notification Area" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83498
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83499 in Ubuntu "Beryl-XGL crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83499
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83500 in evolution (main) "evolution expanding exchange aliases." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83500
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83501 in gnome-session (main) "X session lasts less than 10 seconds" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83501
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83502 in Ubuntu "beryl crashes on start up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83502
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83504 in linux-meta (main) "Apple IR not working anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83504
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83505 in postgresql-8.1 (main) "Breakage in Feb 5 security update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83505
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83506 in penguintv (universe) "No way to check / fix broken RSS feed URLs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83506
<yuriy> hi what would be the next step for bug 82455
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82455 in synce-kde "synce broken after kde 3.5.6 upgrade" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82455
<Hobbsee> yuriy: i can rebuild here
<Hobbsee> yuriy: rebuild
<Hobbsee> -d + t
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83507 in zabbix (universe) "please sync zabbix (1:1.1.4-8) from unstable/main to universe" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83507
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83508 in zabbix (universe) "Buffer overflow in ZABBIX before 1.1.5 has unknown impact and attack vectors related to "SNMP IP addresses."" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83508
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83509 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Z61t snd_intel_hda dosen't play after resume, and consequent reboots" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83509
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83510 in Ubuntu "Creative Live Pro Webcam isn't recognized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83510
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83511 in Ubuntu "Ultrabay hotplug not working on z61t" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83511
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83512 in Ubuntu "Regression: kernel loads pcspkr module even when blacklisted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83512
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83514 in Ubuntu "A bunch of hardware problems that used to work in Herd 2 of Ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83514
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83515 in amarok (main) "amarok 1.4.5 package is not compiled with ipod support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83515
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83516 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install dependency in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83516
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83517 in egroupware (universe) "Wishlist: Include eGroupWare 1.4 in Feisty, if stable enough" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83517
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83518 in mythplugins (multiverse) "Unable to initialize plugin 'mythvideo'." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83518
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83519 in postgresql-8.1 (main) "postgresql update breaks check constraints" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83519
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83520 in kde-systemsettings (main) "[Feisty]  Kubuntu System Settings has improperly formatted text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83520
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83521 in avahi (main) "feisty avahi-autoipd fails on fopen()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83521
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83522 in synaptic (main) "synaptic ankward proxy support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83522
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83524 in libgalago-gtk (universe) "[Sync Request]  libgalago-gtk 0.5.0-1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83524
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83525 in xubuntu-docs (main) "Listed location of "Terminal" is incorrect" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83525
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83526 in anjuta (universe) "Wrong version of anjuta in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83526
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83527 in gnome-mount (main) "Inconsistant Mount Points" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83527
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83528 in lilypond (universe) "Crash on pdf creation in Ubuntu 6.10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83528
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83529 in Ubuntu "Image shift when redrawing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83529
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83530 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox crashes when updating some podcast feeds" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83530
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83531 in Ubuntu "CD ROM check menu item of boot loader boots to system instead of checking CD (Kubuntu Feisty Herd 3 AMD64) " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83531
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83532 in java-package (multiverse) "Scripts for making a .deb don't support newest release of IBM Java on (at least) Dapper PPC." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83532
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83533 in Ubuntu "Beryl-xgl crashes on start after last automatic update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83533
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83534 in gnupg (main) "gnupg doesn't show a success message after I uploaded a key to a keyserver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83534
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83536 in Ubuntu "X.org crashes when scrolling in Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83536
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83537 in Ubuntu "beryl crashes on start-up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83537
<dholbach> good morning
<cowbud> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/82335 I might be blind but is there a reason why I can't confirm this bug?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82335 in network-manager "network-manager should not set offline mode when it manages no device" [High,Unconfirmed] 
<cowbud> yes thank you ubugtu
<cowbud> did the rules change with confirming bugs or what?
<cowbud> ?
<cowbud> moo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83538 in kdevelop (universe) "file is refreshed automatically when changed on disk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83538
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83539 in kqemu (multiverse) "Update to GPL'ed 1.3pre10" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83539
<cowbud> anyone awake?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83540 in Ubuntu "Fan overheat on notebook A2 with AMD athlon 64 and feisty i386" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83540
<dholbach> hey mvo
<mvo> hey dholbach!
<mvo> you had a good weekend?
<dholbach> yeah absolutely - thanks :)
<mvo> !
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83541 in compiz (universe) "Compiz just kills X session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83541
<elmargol> hi I can't start network-manager on eggy :(
<elmargol> sorry network-admin
<seb128> elmargol: "can't start" is not enough details to get a reply
<elmargol> i upload the backtrace
<elmargol> seb128: http://rafb.net/p/wMcU7z78.html
<seb128> ah, it crashes
<seb128> that's different of "can't start"
<seb128> elmargol: looks like http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=354536
<Ubugtu> Gnome bug 354536 in network-admin "crash in Networking: trying to get the wetwor..." [Critical,Resolved: notgnome] 
<elmargol> seb128: is there a fix for this?
<seb128> no
<seb128> the bug has been closed as NOTGNOME,and I'm not sure that not a GNOME bug
<seb128> it needs to be debugged by somebody getting the problem
<elmargol> how can I help?
<seb128> install gnome-system-tools-dbgsym libglib2.0-0-dbg libgtk2.0-0-dbg
<seb128> and get a new backtrace
<elmargol> do i have to build those packages on my own?
<seb128> no
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83542 in libwpd (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83542
<seb128> I would say "build debug packages for ..." if that was things to build ;)
<elmargol> I don't have gnome-system-tools-dbgsym on my repositories
<seb128> elmargol: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<elmargol> k
<elmargol> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  gnome-system-tools-dbgsym: Depends: gnome-system-tools (= 2.15.5-0ubuntu2) but 2.15.5-0ubuntu5 is to be installed
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83543 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "Generates Windows incompatible CDs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83543
<elmargol> Have to eat now, bbl
<seb128> elmargol: ok, that's because there is no dbgsym for edgy-proposed and maybe edgy-updates, you might need to rebuild the package
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83544 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "feisty kernel 2.6.20-6-generic does not contain DSDT patch as dapper and edgy did" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83544
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83545 in Ubuntu "Firefox / Java crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83545
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83546 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "2.6.17-10-generic does not find sata drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83546
<Ubugtu> New bug: #73476 in edgy-backports "backport curl 7.15.5 from Feisty to Edgy (dup-of: 73447)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73476
<elmargol> seb128: I can't build the package :( "collect2: ld returned 1 exit status"
<elmargol> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/7330/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83547 in gnome-power "Multiple mouse battery entries after suspend/resume cycle" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83547
<seb128> elmargol: apt-get build-dep gnome-system-tools to install the Build-Depends required
<elmargol> seb128: no difference
<seb128> elmargol: no difference what?
<elmargol> I have every build-dep package installed...
<seb128> that would be really weird
<seb128> the package builds fine everywhere else
<elmargol> maybe something on my system is broken?
<seb128> could be
<seb128> no indication that's the case though
<seb128> maybe try downgrading gnome-system-tools to the edgy version
<seb128> then you can install the dbgsym and you don't need to build the package
<seb128> apt-get install gnome-system-tools/edgy
<elmargol> k i do apt-get install gnome-system-tools/edgy liboobs-1-2/edgy system-tools-backends/edgy
<elmargol> seb128: the edgy version of network-admin doesn't crash
<seb128> that's the same code
<seb128> it has to crash ;)
<seb128> how do you run network-admin?
<elmargol> i select it from the menu
<elmargol> System -> Admin -> Network
<seb128> does "sudo network-admin" from a command line crash?
<elmargol> yes
<seb128> ok, good
<elmargol> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/7331/
<seb128> elmargol: could you install libglib2.0-0-dbg and get a backtrace with "bt full"?
<elmargol> k
<seb128> ah
<seb128> maybe no need
<seb128> location = (gchar *) 0x0
<seb128> might be the problem
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83549 in zenity (main) "zenity zenity --text-info --editable crashes on 56K text file on stdin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83549
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83550 in Ubuntu "impossible to de-activate screensaver " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83550
<seb128> elmargol: thank you, that might be useful enough to fix it. I'll ping you again if upstream needs other details about that
<elmargol> Do I have to backup some settings?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83551 in rhythmbox "python plugins don't work in amd64" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83551
<seb128> elmargol: do you have something to /root/.gnome2/network-admin-locations ?
<elmargol> I have 2 files there
<seb128> does moving them somewhere else (keep them, they can be useful for debug) fix the crash?
<elmargol> yes!
<elmargol> removing the [general]  part of the config fixed the problem
<gnomefreak> when did we start reporting bugs on LP about licencing agreements? shouldnt they just be talked about at TB meetings?
<seb128> elmargol: what was to that part?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83552 in totem (main) "totem crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83552
<elmargol> seb128: static-hosts=127.0.0.1;localhost;foo.com,127.0.1.1;amdk8.lan;amdk8,::1;ip6-localhost;ip6-loopback,fe00::0;ip6-localnet,ff00::0;ip6-mcastprefix,ff02::1;ip6-allnodes,ff02::2;ip6-allrouters,ff02::3;ip6-allhosts,
<elmargol> i think the foo.com part causes the problem
<seb128> could you try to get a valgrind log also
<seb128> copy the config back
<seb128> install the valgrind package
<seb128> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valgrind has instructions about that
<seb128> lunch time, I'll read the chan after lunch
<seb128> thank you for the work on that
<seb128> bbl
<elmargol> k i try it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83553 in ubuntu-meta (main) "redundant updating of packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83553
<seb128> elmargol: any luck with the valgrind log?
<elmargol> yes where can I upload it?
<seb128> can you send it with the config files by mail? replace the private data from the config first though (like passwords, etc)?
<seb128> to carlosg@gnome.org and seb128@ubuntu.com
<elmargol> ok give me the adress
<seb128> carlosg is upstream
<elmargol> mail is out
<seb128> elmargol: thank you
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83557 in emerald-themes (universe) "Emerald Theme manager" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83557
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83555 in python2.5 (main) "[apport]  python2.5 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83555
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83556 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with IndexError in create_crash_bug_title()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83556
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83558 in kdebase (main) "[kde 3.5.6]  konqueror: changes to column order and width persist across view modes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83558
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83559 in texlive-base (universe) "Gzipping documentation makes no sense" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83559
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83560 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "compilation stops " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83560
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83561 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with SystemError in requiredDownload()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83561
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83562 in nautilus (main) "NAutilus crashed when transfering 4,3 Go from external hard disk in usb2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83562
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83563 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with NameError in init_proxy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83563
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83564 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes on click to focus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83564
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83565 in Ubuntu "please sync libx86" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83565
<alefteris> I am trying to follow this guide http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix but the package build-dep that is mentioned in the quide does not exist in the repos.. Is it replaced by something else? Or is this guide to old?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83566 in apport (main) "Checks mtime of interpreter, not scripts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83566
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83567 in dpkg (main) "dpkg -l doesn't display the epoch" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83567
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83568 in gnumeric (main) "amd64 version of gnumeric does not read or write excel format" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83568
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83571 in xorg (main) "[Feisty]  Middle click fails with no action" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83571
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83569 in Ubuntu "[feisty] launch (both) gnome and kde" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83569
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83572 in xfce4-terminal (main) "[Feisty]  xfce4-terminal paints very slowly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83572
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83573 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "Filename not quoted when calling cdrecord" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83573
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83574 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel does not boot without pci=nommconf parameter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83574
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83575 in gnome-network (universe) "Network doesn't strat properly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83575
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83576 in Ubuntu "Headphone not detected on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83576
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83577 in Ubuntu "LCD brightness control very poor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83577
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83578 in Ubuntu "when X server is configured with 16bit color firefox crashes on some pages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83578
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83579 in Ubuntu "Volume down key changing pan setting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83579
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83580 in mplayer (multiverse) "mplayer compiled without mp3 support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83580
<Nafallo> !info 915resolution feisty
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-9ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83582 in Ubuntu "Edgy AMD64 2.6.20-6-lowlatency kernel and boot errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83582
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83583 in gnome-app-install (main) "Not able to upgrade gnome-app-install in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83583
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83584 in rhythmbox (main) "Retrieving data from DAAP shares doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83584
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83585 in xchat (universe) "XChat uses Opera for everything" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83585
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83587 in sane-backends (main) "HP ScanJet 5300C doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83587
<fernando> hi all
* Admiral_Chicago hugs fernando 
* fernando hugs Admiral_Chicago 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83591 in Ubuntu "no internet with chello austria cablemodems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83591
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83592 in update-manager (main) "upgrading ububntu crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83592
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83593 in alsaplayer (universe) "All package removed from adept during "alsaplayer-esd" installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83593
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83595 in Ubuntu "Feisty Herd 3, BUG: soft lockup on CPU#0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83595
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83596 in dhcpdump (universe) "dhcpdump Segmentation fault" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83596
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83594 in azureus "[feisty] azureus wont open after update of java" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83594
<dholbach> sfllaw, bdmurray: you two should be the admins of ubuntu-qa
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83597 in Ubuntu "Unknown device: x11alpha " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83597
<dholbach> sfllaw: can you arrange that? so I can 'step down'?
<sfllaw> dholbach: Absolutely.
<sfllaw> I'll keep you on, though.
<dholbach> i feel I'm taking care of too many teams already :)
<sfllaw> bdmurray: Do you have an Ubuntu Wiki page?
<sfllaw> dholbach: BugSquad for bdmurray seems reasonable as well.
<dholbach> yeah
<sfllaw> bdmurray: I'm taking off your expiration date.
<gnomefreak> bdmurray: im gonna email david about what to look for in crash reports sometime today
<sfllaw> Fresh forever.
<dholbach> bdmurray, sfllaw: done
<sfllaw> bdmurray, dholbach: Done.
<sfllaw> Updated UbuntuQA page as well.
<gnomefreak> who wrote/edits the packaging guide?
<dholbach> gnomefreak: LaserJock
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83598 in cupsys (main) "USB back-channel bug for minolta printer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83598
<gnomefreak> ok will ping him than smack him ty :)
<bdmurray> sfllaw: no wiki page yet
<sfllaw> I've assumed BrianMurray.
<sfllaw> bdmurray: You might want to make a short one.
<bdmurray> I could use mailing list admin passwords too sometime.
<sfllaw> Yeah.
<sfllaw> Let's see.
<sfllaw> I'll dig them out and you can add yourself as an admin.
<sfllaw> Then you can get fun "toss out spam" e-mails too.
<dholbach> bdmurray: I mailed about bughelper and do ubuntu-bugsquad@ now
<dholbach> bdmurray: you are already
<dholbach> bdmurray: mailed you the mailing list password
<bdmurray> Right, I am but don't have the password afaik.  I would have approved my post yesterday. ;)
<sfllaw> Ha.
<bdmurray> dholbach: cool thanks
<seb128> what team membership is required for changing bug settings? ubuntu-qa or bugsquad?
<dholbach> seb128: the former
<dholbach> bdmurray: anytime
<bdmurray> ubuntu-qa
<sfllaw> bdmurray, dholbach: ubuntu-bugsquad-announce exists now.
<dholbach> sfllaw: can you sign us up and make us admins?
<sfllaw> Yes.
<sfllaw> So...
<dholbach> i'll write a bughelper report later today
<sfllaw> We talked about making all ubuntu-bugsquad members mandatory members.
<seb128> bdmurray: thank you
<sfllaw> Shall we also subscribe ubuntu-devel-announce?
<dholbach> they'll have to get approved anyway
<sfllaw> And what about these ISO-testing fellows?
<sfllaw> We originally assumed that Ubuntu QA was a strict subset of BugSquad.
<sfllaw> But that won't be the case if I approve pochu.
<pochu> hi!
<coNP> pochu is member of bugsquad, isn't he?
<coNP> hey pochu
<pochu> hi guys!
<pochu> I heard my name :)
<pochu> I'm a member of bugsquad, sure :)
<pochu> what are you planning? :)
<sfllaw> Oh.
<sfllaw> Who was it that didn't want to be?
<sfllaw> I'm confused.
<sfllaw> Someone from the ISO testing team.
<pochu> sfllaw: who are you talking to? I'm also confused ;)
<pochu> hehe
<sfllaw> Ah, manchicken.
<bdmurray> sfllaw: that sounds right
<bdmurray> I thought he only wanted to modify his own bugs though
<sfllaw> Is he upstream?
<sfllaw> Is that why?
<sfllaw> Hey, does anyone want to join ubuntu-qa today?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83599 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "2.6.20-6-powerpc panic on PowerBook G4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83599
<Nafallo> sfllaw: do I have to? :-)
<pochu> sfllaw: me :)
<coNP> hey, pochu .
<coNP>  :)
<pochu> :D
<sfllaw> Nafallo: I don't force anyone to do anything they don't want to.
<pochu> :)
<sfllaw> Nafallo: But you'll get a nifty emblem.
<pochu> hehe
<sfllaw> Nafallo: And street cred when you're helping people triage.
<Nafallo> sfllaw: I got that from ubuntu-dev already :-)
<coNP> I got that emlen. It is really cool ;)
<sfllaw> Nafallo: Developers, surprisingly, often don't know the triage procedure.  :)
<sfllaw> pochu: I just looked through your list of bugs.
<sfllaw> pochu: You agreed to conditions 1 & 2 already?
<gnomefreak> sfllaw: devels already have access to changing  importance right?
<pochu> sfllaw: sure
<sfllaw> gnomefreak: Indeed.
<gnomefreak> k ty
<sfllaw> pochu: Welcome to the team!
* sfllaw hugs pochu.
<gnomefreak> i have a few good canadites for it they just dont seem around
<Nafallo> sfllaw: hehe. indeed. I often just fix bugs, add a branch to it, merge and upload. looking at mplayer today :-).
* pochu hugs sfllaw :)
<sfllaw> Your first responsibility is to mark the Importance of your assigned bugs.  :)
* bdmurray hugs pochu
* coNP hugs pochu
* pochu hugs UbuntuQA!
* sfllaw hugs Nafallo.
<sfllaw> That's great!
<pochu> :)
<sfllaw> Fixing bugs is awesome.
* pochu is going to mark his bugs as critical!
<pochu> (its a joke ;)
<pochu> hehe
<Nafallo> yay! :-)
<sfllaw> Actually, setting Importance is an easy thing for people to do.
<gnomefreak> you use wishlist more than anything else :)
<sfllaw> Sometimes, when I'm bored, I'll just find bugs which are Confirmed that have no importance and no assignee.
<Nafallo> sfllaw: I often subscribe people or confirm things I've seen on my own laptop :-).
<Nafallo> sfllaw: and ask users for followups...
<sfllaw> Nafallo: I spend a lot of time Confirming incomplete bugs by providing debug information.
<sfllaw> It's a very useful service.
<Nafallo> sfllaw: you rock! :-)
<sfllaw> Just doing my job.
<Nafallo> that to ;-)
<sfllaw> http://tinyurl.com/2wuq59
<pochu> done :)
<sfllaw> ^^^ Help sort bugs that people think are unimportant.
<sfllaw> pochu: Yay!  \o/
<Nafallo> mvo: here?
<AlexLatchford> Im about now gnomefreak
<sfllaw> AlexLatchford: Hi!
<AlexLatchford> howdy sfllaw, I applied to join the QA Team earlier today
<mvo> Nafallo: yes
* gnomefreak backs him if it helps :)
<sfllaw> AlexLatchford: Have you read the UbuntuQA page?
* pochu is now working in Bug #1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<AlexLatchford> been working with the Mozilla Team for the last month trying to hammer down the number of firefox and thunderbird bugs
<sfllaw> AlexLatchford: Very nice.
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: btw we have a lot of work to do :( im testing a chroot for apport-retrace
<AlexLatchford> aha nice
<Nafallo> mvo: you know about a bug in gdebi (not -gtk) where "y" is translated to "j" and "j" means "n"? :-)
<sfllaw> AlexLatchford: Still, have you read the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuQA page?
<sfllaw> It lists the simple requirements for joining.
<AlexLatchford> yeah ive been through the Triaging page and the Importance list several times now
<mvo> Nafallo: is that a bug in feisty? or in edgy?
<AlexLatchford> understand it all I believe
<Nafallo> mvo: feisty. haven't tried edgy to be honest :-)
<mvo> Nafallo: IIRC I fixed a issue like this recently in feisty, but I may be wrong and the fix does not work
<mvo> Nafallo: ok :)
<dholbach> you think I should post the bughelper report to ubuntu-devel@ too?
<Nafallo> dholbach: I can't see how it would hurt :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83600 in apport (main) "Apport fails to pipe core dump" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83600
<sfllaw> AlexLatchford: I notice that you don't have any assigned bugs, you know that Needs Info should be assigned to you when you set it?
<AlexLatchford> I have been working under the Mozilla Policy to assign it to the Mozilla Team
<mvo> Nafallo: thanks, found and fixed
<AlexLatchford> just this week I worked through the backlog of bugs I had assigned to me and reassigned them to the Mozilla Team along with working on them
<Nafallo> mvo: want me to try it?
<mvo> Nafallo: you will have to check out the bzr tree and update the translation.  if that is ok with you, sure :)
<sfllaw> AlexLatchford: Oy.
<sfllaw> AlexLatchford: Can you normalize it with the standard Bugs/HowToTriage policy?
<sfllaw> AlexLatchford: It's very nice to be able to see, at a glance, which bugs you're responsible for.
<Nafallo> mvo: where are the branches? :-)
<AlexLatchford> sfllaw: Yeah sure, (I am not sure what normalise in this context means, but I am assuming that it means from now on)
<sfllaw> AlexLatchford: We ask people to Assign themselves to Needs Info bugs, and then unassign on Confirmed.
<sfllaw> That way, you can look at your list of +assignedbugs and see which ones you ought to ping people about.
<sfllaw> Often, your list of +subscribedbugs can get really huge.
<AlexLatchford> Yeah ok
<sfllaw> AlexLatchford: Neat!
<AlexLatchford> I will also bring this up at the Mozilla Team Mailing list also
<sfllaw> AlexLatchford: Please do.
<sfllaw> It works quite well for us in BugSquad.
<sfllaw> I'll approve you in UbuntuQA.
<sfllaw> Welcome!
<AlexLatchford> yeah, it was working for me before
* pochu hugs AlexLatchford :)
<AlexLatchford> thanks alot
<AlexLatchford> :)
* sfllaw hugs AlexLatchford.
* AlexLatchford hugs everything in sight
<sfllaw> OK, food time.
<pochu> :)
<Nafallo> mvo: nm, think I found it.
<gnomefreak> AlexLatchford: you make it?
<AlexLatchford> believe so :)
<gnomefreak> you did
* gnomefreak *hugs* AlexLatchford 
* AlexLatchford hugs gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> sfllaw: when you get back please let me know i have a request on assigning bugs
<sfllaw> gnomefreak: Back.
<Nafallo> mvo: revno 134 is the last one I got. I don't think that's correct :-/
<gnomefreak> sfllaw: damn that was fast
<gnomefreak> sfllaw: can we get people to assign mozillateam to firefox/thunderbird bugs?
<sfllaw> I went downstairs for a quick sandwich.
<sfllaw> Assign or subscribe?
<gnomefreak> so we can better track them
<gnomefreak> assign
<sfllaw> I think you want a subscription there, assignment means something different.
<gnomefreak> sfllaw: we are gonna be the ones fixing them and tagging them afaik
<sfllaw> Does Mozilla Team automatically get subscribed to Mozilla packages?
<gnomefreak> yes
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83602 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) ""no screen found" with fglrx; just dist-upgraded from edgy to feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83602
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83603 in Ubuntu "Crash when chosing "Close #2 Animation"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83603
<sfllaw> I don't want to be confrontational, so don't take it this way, but how do you tell who is working specifically on which bug?
<sfllaw> We normally use Assignment to mean "I am fixing it."
<sfllaw> And you can get a list of Mozilla Team subscribed bugs.
<gnomefreak> sfllaw: we have a team and a maintainer for ubuntu mozilla
<mvo> Nafallo: there should be r135. but it usually take some minutes before a branch becomes available on a pulic mirror
<gnomefreak> im assuming he will be doing most of patching and i think me and him will be doing the rebuilding
<Nafallo> mvo: but the supermirror one is correct?
<sfllaw> gnomefreak: Hmm.  So what does the assignment mean?  As in, how is it distinct from the automatic subscription?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83604 in ntp (main) "ntpdate 1:4.2.2.p4+dfsg-1ubuntu2 has a flawed configuration file." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83604
<gnomefreak> sfllaw: iirc the triagers are assigning bugs to themselves because theya re asking for more info right?
<sfllaw> gnomefreak: Right, and then they Unassign afterwards.
<gnomefreak> sfllaw: i have bugs back from breezy that iam workiong on and upward how does our ubuntu maintianer know to fix a bug if assign to joey
<sfllaw> So you can search for Confirmed & Assigned: Nobody.
<gnomefreak> and we are getting ready to start retracing all crash reports
<sfllaw> gnomefreak: Because after it gets past Needs Info, the instructions say to assign to Nobody.
<gnomefreak> sfllaw: but they are not adbiding by the 30+ day needsinfo close bug
<gnomefreak> they == some
<sfllaw> So, let's say it's a real bug and ready to be fixed, so I set Status: Confirmed, Importance: Something, Assigned: Nobody.
<sfllaw> Hmm, so I'm confused about how your workflow is supposed to go.
<sfllaw> Do you want them to set Status: Confirmed, Importance: Something, Assigned: Mozilla Team?
<sfllaw> Or is this during the Needs Info step?
<gnomefreak> sfllaw: im setting up a chroot atm but we will be running through bugs on ff and tb and for any incomplete crashreport we are gonna be downloading crashreport and retracing them
<sfllaw> gnomefreak: That's a great plan!
<gnomefreak> so all the ones we do people are gonna be removed from the bugs and i dont want people to get pissed because they cant trace it on LP
<gnomefreak> great plan hard as crap and time consuming :)
<sfllaw> Why would people get upset?
<sfllaw> You're going to Confirm the bug and remove someone's assignment, right?
<sfllaw> Or am I confused?
* gnomefreak doesnt know 
<gnomefreak> sfllaw: yes
<sfllaw> Oh man, please unbefuddle me.
* gnomefreak doesnt want to step on triagers toes is my only thing. if they are working on a bug and one of us interrupts his work because we need more info that they are not asking for
<gnomefreak> .win 20
<sfllaw> gnomefreak: Oh.  When you update the bug, just put a very nice note in the comment saying that you retraced it and now it's Confirmed.
<sfllaw> I do that and have had no complaints yet.
<fernando> hi dholbach
<gnomefreak> ok  will do it
<sfllaw> Yay!
<sfllaw> Thanks for being considerate!
<gnomefreak> thank you too :)
<did448> Hi, about but 83597, gs-esp has been replaced by gs-esp-x, it's an update bug or it needs a dist-upgrade? ie before with gs-esp you got X11 output now you need gs-esp-x
<sfllaw> did448: Looking.
<sfllaw> did448: Ah.
<sfllaw> did448: It's a packaging bug in evince _and_ gs-esp.
<sfllaw> The gs-esp binary package's description needs to mention that you need gs-esp-x for X11.  It currently lies about that.
* dholbach just started off https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Documentation
<dholbach> can somebody check 'writing clue files'?
<sfllaw> The evince package needs to Depends: on gs-esp-x | gs
<sfllaw> did448: Does that make sense?
<did448> sfllaw: I'm afraid a lot of packages need gs-esp-x now.
<did448> sfllaw: Yes it does.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83605 in matplotlib (universe) "import failure, missing dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83605
<bdmurray> dholbach: does using bugxml to add clues work?  I thought I had an issue with it earlier.
<dholbach> bdmurray: it works for me - can you tell me what the problem is?
<coNP> Should I subscribe someone (like motu-sponsors by bugs in MOTU) if I prepared a fix for bug 83549? Or just unassign myself?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83549 in zenity "zenity zenity --text-info --editable crashes on 56K text file on stdin" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83549
<bdmurray> dholbach: you might want to add 'bzr add' for new clues
<dholbach> bdmurray: oh right
<dholbach> bdmurray: do you add it or shall I do it?
<bdmurray> I have not added it, either way is fine.
<dholbach> I'll just add it - thanks for looking through it.
<sfllaw> coNP: Looking...
<bdmurray> dholbach: Also maybe adding something about the dontlist feature when searching for dupes
<dholbach> ah right
<bdmurray> Personally, I add that in after testing that I match on the original bug.
<sfllaw> coNP: zenity is in main, so you'll want to find an appropriate person to upload the fix.
<sfllaw> dholbach or seb128 can tell you what they'd like you to do.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83606 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with AttributeError in MakeBackendWidgets()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83606
<coNP> sfllaw: thanks
<coNP> By the way, is it known that Ubugtu does not know th proper state and importance of bugs?
<coNP> Or what does [Unknown,Unknown]  mean after the bug description?
<dholbach> bdmurray: done
<bdmurray> It means nothing has been assigned to the bug yet
<pochu> coNP: you should talk to Seveas
<bdmurray> if you query about an old bug it displays properly
<coNP> What does old mean?
<bdmurray> bug 82874
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82874 in discover-data "Graphic controller not detected properly on Dimension 9150 for Feisty herd 3" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82874
<sfllaw> coNP: Undecided?
<coNP> This is set [Confirmed, Low]  since some hours?
<sfllaw> coNP: Ah.
<sfllaw> coNP: That's because it extracts this from its e-mail notification.
<sfllaw> coNP: We could screenscrape Launchpad, but...
<bdmurray> dholbach: my line 8 is ~/.bughelper/config
<bdmurray> if that makes any sense
<coNP> sfllaw: I guess it reports the upstream states that are not set yet
<dholbach> bdmurray: my line 8 says   Edit ~/bughelper/config to contain the path to bughelper-data (you just checked out) in the Local-Packages-Dir: line.
<bdmurray> dholbach: yeah, I meant it is ~/.bughelper for me
<sfllaw> coNP: Oh.
<sfllaw> coNP: That would be humourous.
<bdmurray> dholbach: on my system
<sfllaw> coNP: Seveas would know more.
<coNP> Since I became the mails stating the changes some time ago. Not so important, just wondering :)
* pochu hugs everybody again :D
<pochu> bye!
<coNP> bye pochu
<dholbach> bye pochu
<sfllaw> pochu: Night.
<dholbach> bdmurray: oh - haha, ok :)
<bdmurray> dholbach: I wasn't sure if I am just special.
<dholbach> no ... it was me that was 'special' ;-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83607 in firefox (main) "firefox won't attach/send jpg's" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83607
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83608 in evolution (main) "Evolution stopped reading IMAP folders" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83608
<bdmurray> dholbach: I think step 11 should clarify what to do if 'no'
<dholbach> bdmurray: 'nothing' :)
<dholbach> but I agree it doesn't explain much 'what happens'
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83609 in k3b (main) "k3b crashes midway through creating dvd image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83611 in kdewebdev (main) "FTP upload method is missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83611
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83612 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes about one minute after closing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83612
<coNP> dholbach, seb128 can you tell me what should I do with bug 83549?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83549 in zenity "zenity zenity --text-info --editable crashes on 56K text file on stdin" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83549
<dholbach> coNP: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess :)
<coNP> dholbach: thanks, sorry for bugging you, I was redirected to you :)
<dholbach> no problem
<seb128> coNP: for upstream bug if you want to do it I would advice opening an upstream bug with your patch
<seb128> we tend to not upload patched versions when we can get it fixed upstream, wait next version and get it for free then
<seb128> upstream roll tarballs often enough, like next ones are next monday
<coNP> seb128: okay, then I send my patch to upstream
<seb128> thank you
<seb128> GNOME is sort of a special area
<seb128> there is no UVF and it's easy to get patches upstream
<coNP> what is UVF?
<seb128> for other packages which are not likely to get a new version before feisty it's probably interesting to get the package patched
<seb128> Upstream Version Freeze
<seb128> we stop getting new version to stabilize
<seb128> GNOME is not frozen though since we trust the fact that they stabilize versions with their freeze and we want to ship new stable GNOME anyway
<coNP> Oh, sure.
<coNP> Thanks, seb128
<seb128> coNP: np, thank *you* for working on that patch
<coNP> Oh, now I have 1 point (in GNOME Bugzilla) :)
<seb128> coNP: you are launched now ;)
<Nafallo> mvo: pushed
<mvo> Nafallo: pushed to what branch?
<Nafallo> mvo: ~nafallo/gdebi/ubuntu.svpo
<Nafallo> :-)
<mvo> Nafallo: great! thanks a lot :)
<Nafallo> no problem :-).
<bddebian> Boo
<cowbud> ohh NOES
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83617 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  headphone muted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83617
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83618 in gnome-games (main) "gtali 'scores' greyed out' in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83618
<Nafallo> mvo: pushed again. found some fuzzy strings :-)
<mvo> Nafallo: thanks. it seems like it is not yet available via http, bzr complains that it can't find it
<mvo> Nafallo: but I will keep trying :)
<Nafallo> odd :-)
<Nafallo> they should get a SmartServer or something :-P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83619 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  cannot change proxy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83619
<Seveas> coNP, howdy
<coNP> hey Setomido1
<coNP> sorry :)
<coNP> hey Seveas
* coNP thinks 2-prefixes should work
<Seveas> you needed to talk to me?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83621 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  increase volume on keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83621
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83622 in firefox (main) "Gros plantage firefox avi aprs clic sur enregistrer cible" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83622
<Seveas> coNP, where does ubugtu not report the correct state? It would be a bug if that's true :)
<coNP> bug 83549
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83549 in zenity "zenity zenity --text-info --editable crashes on 56K text file on stdin" [Unknown,Unknown]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83549
<coNP> which is Confirmed / Low in Ubuntu (but really Unknown / Unknown in Upstream)
<Seveas> I see
<Seveas> it's a semi-bug
<Seveas> thanks for reporting
<coNP> np
<coNP> Seveas: By the way, why is the ! used as trigger for ubotu? I allways have the feeling that the factoid is negated...
<Seveas> coNP, heh :)
<Seveas> because % and @ are already used by other functionality of the bots
<coNP> Really. For the first time it was quite annoying :)
<Seveas> @reload Bugtracker
<Seveas> bug 83549
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83549 in zenity "zenity zenity --text-info --editable crashes on 56K text file on stdin" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83549
<Seveas> there we go
<Seveas> bug 1
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
* coNP hugs Seveas
<cowbud> hrmm damn I can't delete comments
<cowbud> so when I make a fool of myself it is there for ever eh
<coNP> (I have learnt, that hugging Ubugtu can have unforeseen consequenses)
* Ubugtu huggles coNP
<cowbud> I can't search inside of bugs?
<cowbud> is that true?
<Nafallo> mvo: seems your fix is not correct anyway.
<mvo> hrm
<mvo> not good
<Nafallo> mvo: but that might be because the po-files seems to be not installed...
<mvo> oh?
<lifeless> hi mvo
* mvo checks
<mvo> hello lifeless!
<Nafallo> dpkg -L doesn't give me .mo anyway :-/
<lifeless> you pung?
* Nafallo checks again
<mvo> pung?
<bdmurray> Anybody know where livecd boot options are documented?
<lifeless> my cute past tense of ping
<mvo> heh :) I did, did you got the stuff I wrote in the /querry?
<lifeless> yup
<lifeless> hows tomorrow sounds, around this  time ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83623 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager hangs with 100% cpu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83623
<lifeless> today I'm uninspired - *tired*
<mvo> lifeless: that sounds good
<eroyf> evening gentlemen
<eroyf> how's life in ubuntu land?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83624 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crash in logout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83624
<Nafallo> set seems to be b0rked
<Nafallo> what package is that in?
<Nafallo> shows some script or something
<Nafallo> 22:10 < yeager> +debian -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4468/
<Nafallo> 22:11 < yeager> +ubuntu -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4469/
<Nafallo> sfllaw: care to look at that and confirm?
<ajmitch> Nafallo: what's unusual about it?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83626 in gkrellm (universe) "changing order leds in gkleds plugin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83626
<Nafallo> ajmitch: looked at the URLs?
<ajmitch> Nafallo: it's just a matter of whether bash completion is turned on or not
<Nafallo> aha. thanks :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83627 in fuse (main) "fuse-utils doesn't include mount.fuse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83627
<mvo> Nafallo: all should work now, feel free to merge/test, but I will leave now
<mvo> Nafallo: thanks again for helping with this problem :)
<Nafallo> mvo: oki. thanks :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83629 in initramfs-tools (main) "update-initramfs and mkinitramfs should rename into place after creation" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83629
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83630 in compiz (universe) "update to current git" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83630
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83628 in imagemagick (main) "Stuff from imagemagick ends up as environment variables" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83628
<sfllaw> Nafallo: Looking.
<Nafallo> sfllaw: the last bug should be about that :-)
<Nafallo> sfllaw: 83628
<sfllaw> sfllaw: I'm confused as to why this is a bug...
<sfllaw> sfllaw: The bug filer did not say what the expected result is.
<Nafallo> sfllaw: should I ask yeager to join? :-)
<Nafallo> sfllaw: I don't really care about it personally, but he seems to do.
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o sfllaw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o sfllaw]  by sfllaw
<sfllaw> yeager: Hello.  you just reported bug 83628?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83628 in imagemagick "Stuff from imagemagick ends up as environment variables" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83628
<yeager> sfllaw, correct
<sfllaw> yeager: It's a little incomplete.  Could you tell me what the expected result is?
<yeager> sfllaw, on my Debian box, the output from 'set' is just 48 rows
<yeager> sfllaw, on my ubuntu box, the output is 4800+ rows
<yeager> sfllaw, 'set' IMHO should just list environment variables
<sfllaw> yeager: That's not what set does.  set lists locally defined variables and functions.
<sfllaw> You are looking for env.
<sfllaw> yeager: Does that solve your problem?
<yeager> sfllaw, why does it differ between debian (unstable) and ubuntu?
<sfllaw> Either your $HOME/.bashrc or /etc/bash.bashrc on your Ubuntu box is sourcing /etc/bash_completion.
<sfllaw> The Debian package, IIRC, has the same functionality.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83631 in sshfs-fuse (universe) "SSHFS doesn't honor ForwardX11 settings in ~/.ssh/config" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83631
<yeager> sfllaw, ok. i can live with that. should I or you close the BR?
<sfllaw> I'll do it.
<yeager> ok, thanks
<sfllaw> Thanks for using Ubuntu!
<yeager> I am :)
<sfllaw> Nafallo: Done.  :)
<Nafallo> sfllaw: thanks :-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83633 in squid (main) "squi 2.6 not built with -DFOLLOW_X_FORWARDED_FOR option" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83633
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83634 in firefox (main) "Crash upon deleting bookmark" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83634
<coNP> Do you think bug 82177 is a real bug?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82177 in Ubuntu "No USB keyboard support in CD menue" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82177
<coNP> I guess the boot menu has no usb keyboard driver in itself
<sfllaw> coNP: Yeah, sounds like a wishlist...
<sfllaw> But shouldn't the BIOS take care of that?
<sfllaw> Ah yes, his BIOS defaults it to off.
<coNP> Yep, I think it is not a real bug. Only a nice item on the wishlist.
<coNP> sfllaw: Do you know, what is the package for the boot menu?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83635 in gnome-panel (main) "add/remove crashed when starting the iso image of feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83635
<dsas> coNP: grub isn't it?
<sfllaw> coNP: I believe it's syslinux.
<coNP> not grub
<coNP> have a look at it
<dsas> oh /me scrolls up. sorry.
<sfllaw> It's isolinux.bin.
<sfllaw> Strangely, packages.ubuntu.com doesn't seem to report that.
<sfllaw> Hold on...
<sfllaw> Yup, syslinux.
<sfllaw> /usr/lib/syslinux/isolinux.bin.
<sfllaw> That's a wishlist bug, I suppose.
<coNP> sfllaw: sure, that not bootcd | debian-cd ?
<coNP> Importance was the easier part, I guess :)
<sfllaw> coNP: I just asked Tollef.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83636 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83636
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83637 in network-manager (main) "Network-manager doesn't show any wireless network on ipw2200" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83637
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83639 in pootle (universe) "unable to run pootle, possible problem with python 2.4  2.5 upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83639
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83640 in amarok (main) "ipod option disappeared in amarok mediadevices-plugins list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83640
<Nafallo> hej simira :-)
<gnomefreak> apport-retrace isnt as fun as it sounds
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83641 in postgresql (universe) "postgres-8.1_8.1.4-7: Table has type character varying, but query expects character varying." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83641
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83642 in Ubuntu "fancy isolinux screen on install isos hang xen/kvm HVM guests" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83642
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83643 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  gnome-app-install crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83643
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83644 in alsa-lib (main) "alsa-lib make's totem-xine crash (edgy amd64)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83644
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83645 in k3b (main) "k3b can't burn cd's" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83645
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83646 in metacity (main) "another metacity crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83646
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83647 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "crash while editing panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83647
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-02-07
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83648 in gnome-panel (main) "repeated panel crashes." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83648
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83649 in nautilus (main) "repeated crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83649
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83652 in wpasupplicant (main) "Can't associate with AP (madwifi, WEP, hidden SSID)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83652
<coNP> hey pochu, night shift begins? :)
<pochu> coNP: sure :)
<pochu> coNP, lot of bugs?
<pochu> hi TLE !
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83653 in firefox (main) "pdf download in gmail close firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83653
<TLE> Hey
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83654 in Ubuntu "feisty: keyboard leds (nl, cl, sl) just doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83654
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83655 in Ubuntu "cd cannot mount" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83655
<Pierre> keescook: around? little principle question about your last report
<keescook> Pierre: sure, what's up?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83657 in Ubuntu "Removing a linux image does not remove the created initrd backup file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83657
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83658 in synaptic (main) "Move Synaptic to System tools" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83658
<Nafallo> WORD!
<pochu> Nafallo, ?
<Nafallo> pochu: the last bug
<pochu> hehe :)
<pochu> Nafallo, I think we should merge the system tools menu and the control centre :)
<Nafallo> huh?
<Nafallo> everything in the control centre or what? :-)
* ajmitch dislikes the control centre
<pochu> the system tools there, yes
<Nafallo> ajmitch: word! ;-)
<Nafallo> I want my old menus back, but that won't happen.
<Nafallo> so I want my System Tools to stay now ;-)
<pochu> or something, but I think there is no sense to have the gconf editor in the apps menu
<pochu> hehe
<ajmitch> it's easier for me to just do alt-f2 & start things now
<pochu> ajmitch, now and always ;)+
<Nafallo> ajmitch: and I press "the searchkey" and get deskbar-applet :-)
* ajmitch shrugs
<ajmitch> I just don't like things being hidden away now
* Nafallo thinks he and ajmitch have full concent on this subject :-)
* coNP thinks this is real progress... backwards
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83659 in Ubuntu "beryl v0.1.9999.1 fails with ATI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83659
<DarkMageZ> with that bug above. it's appropriate to reject and advise them to seek help from www.beryl-project.org?
<bdmurray> That's what I would think.
<bdmurray> Because you would have to get beryl installed from a special (non-supported) repo right?
<DarkMageZ> exactly
<bdmurray> Or maybe submit a support request via answers.launchpad.net
<pochu> DarkMageZ, also, change the package to beryl-core
<DarkMageZ> done.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83660 in Ubuntu "sony vaio FN keys and brightness not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83660
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83661 in fcitx (universe) "can't active fcitx from emacs-snapshot-gtk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83661
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83662 in nicotine (universe) "nicotine crashes after a few minutes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83662
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83663 in wallpaper-tray (universe) "Please sync wallpaper-tray (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83663
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83664 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83664
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83666 in scim (main) "[apport]  scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83666
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83665 in openoffice.org (main) "Multi-line text handling in openoffice.org calc broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83665
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83670 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83670
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83671 in amarok (main) "Amarok Can't Tag AAC/MP4 Files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83671
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83672 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Feisty asks  to "dpk --configure -a" after install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83672
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83673 in sendmail (universe) "Misleading emphasis" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83673
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83675 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83675
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83676 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Maxell Webcam doesn't work - Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83676
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83677 in totem (main) "totem crash " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83677
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83678 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with ImportError in <module>()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83678
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83679 in kdesvn (universe) "KDESVN KIO crashing konqueror" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83679
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83680 in adept (main) "App Icons missing / wrong directory" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83680
<Frugal1> Hi !
<Frugal1> I have a little trouble with USB-Key/hard-drive with the last feisty
<Frugal1> it's not working antmore
<Frugal1> on 1 laptop, onanother laptop, no problem
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83681 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "ext3 made readonly due to IO timeouts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83681
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83682 in usplash (main) "no boot splash or text-based boot messages on feisty amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83682
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83683 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83683
<pochu> Frugal1, have you asked in #ubuntu+1 ?
<bdmurray> Frugal1: what does lsusb return for that device?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83685 in Ubuntu "installed in partition herd3 took whole drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83685
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83686 in libgd2 (main) "Please sync libgd2 (main) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83686
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83687 in Ubuntu "Beryl Window Manager crashes when an application is closed while it's thumbnail is being revealed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83687
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83688 in gshare (universe) "Please sync gshare from debian/experimental (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83688
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83689 in gaim (main) "Gaim crashes after a restore from hibernation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83689
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83690 in grub (main) "update-grub hardcodes to 'Ubuntu'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83690
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83691 in Ubuntu "/dev/hda in feisty test 3 (no libata?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83691
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83692 in Ubuntu "/usr/share/man/man1/c++.1.gz is a dangling symlink" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83692
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83694 in postgresql-common (main) "Won't install if lsb_release isn't Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83694
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83695 in system-tools-backends (main) "Produces warning if lsb_release isn't Ubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83695
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83696 in spim (multiverse) "The GUI doesn't show any text" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83696
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83698 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile crashed with ValueError in delete_tracks()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83698
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83697 in scim (main) "Scim doesn't work in openoffice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83697
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83699 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile crashed with ValueError in delete_tracks()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83699
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83700 in apt-listbugs (universe) "apt-listbugs stops ungracefully" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83700
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83701 in rhythmbox (main) "missing icon in tooltip of rhythmbox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83701
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83702 in hardinfo (universe) "using sysinfo crashed on one of the hardware tools, cant remember which one" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83702
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83703 in Ubuntu "Trouble starting KDE after crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83703
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83704 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "X hangs with NVidia error in kernel.log" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83704
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83705 in xfdesktop4 (main) "crash when changing desktop properties" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83705
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83708 in boinc (universe) "Ugly characters in Boinc manager dialog" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83708
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83710 in f-spot (main) "[Edgy]  f-spot crashes during startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83710
<dholbach> good morning
<cypher1> dholbach: hi!! .. i was just thinking of you
<dholbach> hey cypher1
<dholbach> oh... how comes? :)
<cypher1> cypher1: i was looking at https://launchpad.net/bughelper/+bugs and your mail
<cypher1> dholbach: : i was looking at https://launchpad.net/bughelper/+bugs and your mail
<cypher1> dholbach: is bughelper completely coded in python ?
<dholbach> ah cool
<dholbach> yeah
<cypher1> dholbach: ok :(
<dholbach> cypher1: would you prefer something else?
<cypher1> dholbach: no.. i do not know python
<dholbach> we've had people contributing to it who never did much python before
<dholbach> I think it's easy to learn and by just looking at the code you will find simple things you could change
<cypher1> dholbach: cool
<cypher1> dholbach: let me go thru the list then
<dholbach> we also do patch reviews, so if you'd really like to help out, I don't see a problem
<cypher1> dholbach: i was more interested in coding part
<dholbach> ROCK ON :-)
* dholbach hugs cypher1
<cypher1> dholbach: :)
<dholbach> also, if you have new ideas, we're all eager to hear about them :)
<cypher1> dholbach: sure
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83711 in xserver-xgl (universe) "ubuntu edgy totem maximise (both "F" buttom & F11) fails with xgl/beryl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83711
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83714 in ontv (universe) "ontv crashes when adding to panel.  Tried ontv -w" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83714
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83715 in Ubuntu "local loopback interface isn't brought up on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83715
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83716 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Linux image contains buggy alternatives code" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83716
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83717 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83717
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83718 in basket (universe) "Kontact (not asked to do it) automatically starts BasKet Note Pads" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83718
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83712 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed while updating gnome-applets or gtk2-engines packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83712
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83713 in gaim (main) "gaim does not connect to any network since network-manager was installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83713
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83719 in udev (main) "error message at boot "udev-event: unable to create db file [...] " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83719
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83720 in wvdial (main) "Using the same computer and external modem I now have to connect to the internet via the command line. This never happened on the previous versions of Ubunt 5.04 6.06 and 6.06 alternative" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83720
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83722 in Ubuntu "[Feisty] pas de son aprs hibernation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83722
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83724 in Ubuntu "[Feisty]  "Sound manager window" is different" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83724
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83725 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "dell optiplex gx620, module tg3 initialisation slowness (slow boot)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83725
<seb128> bug flooood
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83726 in Ubuntu "[feisty-herd3]  X Display in Power-Saving mode on Startup, LiveCD even" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83726
<dholbach> seb128: cypher1 is going to help out with bughelper now :-)
<cypher1> dholbach: :)
<cypher1> dholbach: i will try to
<seb128> dholbach: excellent!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83727 in kdebase (main) "If I stop KDM it hangs on usplash (Kubuntu Edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83727
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83728 in firestarter (universe) "cannot purge firestarter on Edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83728
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83729 in gaim (main) "Gaim crash while away from computer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83729
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83730 in rexima (universe) "the keys 1-9 should work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83730
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83731 in mldonkey (universe) "Edgy: Urgent patch to solve upload problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83731
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83733 in meld (universe) "Save buttons not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83733
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83732 in mldonkey (universe) "Dapper: Urgent patch to solve upload problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83732
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83734 in dpkg (main) "dpkg -L gives wrong files list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83734
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83735 in Ubuntu "[feisty herd 3]  when compiz is enabled no way to make active a window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83735
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all, I need someone jumping on a stupid bug: compile lyx without assertions - or else lyx is not usable in ubuntu
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I reported this but nobody will look at it since lyx has no maintainer
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and it's really a 1 minute fix
<Hobbsee> Le-Chuck_ITA: you might want to bug debian about that - we sync that straight from debian.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> will it be synced again before feisty?
<Hobbsee> if you ask someone in #ubuntu-motu about it, a sync can be requested.  automatically?  no.
<Hobbsee> has it been fixed in debian?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> don't know :) looking at it just now
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no it's not fixed:
<Le-Chuck_ITA> http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/l/lyx/lyx_1.4.3-2.diff.gz
<Le-Chuck_ITA> +CONFIGURE_OPTIONS += [...]  --enable-assertions
<Le-Chuck_ITA> this makes no sense to me
<Hobbsee> try asking the debian maintainer - he's cleraly done it that way for a reason.
<Hobbsee> hang on, why do you want to disable the assertions?
<Hobbsee> arent the assertions there for good reason - so it asserts something if the code is screwing up?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Not in the case of lyx
<Le-Chuck_ITA> they use assertions extensively
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and they are busy releasing 1.5
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so they will not fix 1.4 soon
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and it will not get into ubuntu and debian
<Le-Chuck_ITA> in any case
<Hobbsee> when's 1.5 out?
<Hobbsee> why not?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Usually it takes ages to get a fix for lyx into ubuntu
<Le-Chuck_ITA> will surely not be in time for feisyt
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and then there will be 6 months without the fix
<Le-Chuck_ITA> other distributions disable assertions
<Le-Chuck_ITA> in lyx - I know
<Le-Chuck_ITA> other distributions usually suck more than ubuntu :) but this is not the case
<Le-Chuck_ITA> and in any case lyx developers use assertions everywhere
<Le-Chuck_ITA> even when the fault is not fatal
<Le-Chuck_ITA> like overlapping insets (as far as I can tell from the debug log)
<Hobbsee> if someone knows about it, they can put it into debian/ubuntu
<Hobbsee> Original-Maintainer: Debian LyX Maintainers <pkg-lyx-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yes I am e-mailing the maintainers
<Hobbsee> i would expect them to package it relatively quickly
<Le-Chuck_ITA> at least I will know why assertions where enabled
<Le-Chuck_ITA> they're also disabled by default in configure
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thank you for your suggestion
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83740 in xscreensaver (main) "sponsor xscreensaver upload" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83740
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83741 in sysvinit (main) "/lib/init/vars.sh returns non-zero for non-error status" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83741
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83742 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed (partitioner)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83742
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83744 in evolution (main) "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV during print" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83744
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83745 in Ubuntu "VMserver freezes :*** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x092ddd98 ***" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83745
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83746 in Ubuntu "VMware server freezes :*** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x092ddd98 ***" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83746
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83747 in imagemagick (main) "hmm -I just closed opera from the x button ( right - up corner )" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83747
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83748 in Ubuntu "updated to feisty on amd64 my freecom usb 160gb external hardrive is not showing up or automounting..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83748
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83749 in network-manager (main) "gnome-network-manager shows degraded wireless connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83749
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83750 in firefox (main) "mailto protocol not supported in firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83750
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83751 in chmlib (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync chmlib (2:0.39-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83751
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83752 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus bookmarks cannot be re-ordered" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83752
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83753 in acroread (multiverse) "Ignores/Forgets Paper Size Setting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83753
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83754 in txt2html (universe) "Please sync txt2html (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83754
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83755 in python-defaults (main) "python-minimal" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83755
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83756 in libgimme-codec (main) "Windows ASF detection not working in Feisty Herd3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83756
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83757 in Ubuntu "Dangerous default settings in Kubuntu Installer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83757
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83758 in adept (main) "Adept update notifier has updates, but will not launch and has generic icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83758
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83759 in tree (universe) "Please sync tree (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83759
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83760 in poppler (main) "pdftotext produces invalid utf-8" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83760
<gnomefreak> seb128: are you still seeing the ?? in the backtraces?
<seb128> yep
<seb128> why?
<gnomefreak> yeah me too during retrace :(
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/bugs/83744
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83744 in evolution "[apport]  evolution crashed with SIGSEGV during print" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<gnomefreak> cant pull line numbers
<seb128> that's a bug from this morning
<seb128> ah no
<seb128> retracing with debug packages work fine
<gnomefreak> not here
<gnomefreak> maybe its just pittis edgy repo
<seb128> that might be because you don't have the dbg package for the lib where happen the crash or something
<seb128> edgy has no problem
<seb128> the problem is on feisty
<seb128> if you have "??" everywhere on feisty that's specific to you
<seb128> on edgy I mean
<gnomefreak> ok ill keep working on it. im using feistys apport in edgy since edgys is broke
<seb128> edgy is broke?
<gnomefreak> seb128: looks like just the line numbers
<gnomefreak> seb128: yes key error
<seb128> ?
<ogra> there was a working apport in edgy ?
* seb128 slaps ogra
<ogra> :)
<gnomefreak> it was fixed upstream and feisty but not edgy
<seb128> edgy apport works fine
<seb128> and stable doesn't change
<seb128> I doubt it got broken
<gnomefreak> give me a min i have a bug number somewhere on it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83762 in tcptrack (universe) "Please sync tcptrack (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83762
<gnomefreak> seb128: bug 65914
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65914 in apport "apport-retrace -d fails with KeyError" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65914
<seb128> gnomefreak: it's easy to workaround though no?
<seb128> gnomefreak: apport-unpack should work
<seb128> and you can attach gdb to the dump then
<gnomefreak> oh i didnt try because other after using the patch stillg et errors
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83765 in Ubuntu "Installation crashes before rebooting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83765
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83766 in ubiquity (main) "Installation to disk with mounted partitions fails (Feisty Herd 3)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83766
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83767 in opensc (universe) "Regression in upstream renders a nation unusable." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83767
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83768 in stellarium (universe) "Please sync stellarium (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83768
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83769 in gs-esp (main) "@ Glyph rendering issue" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83769
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83771 in python2.4 (main) "Impossible importing in Python after updating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83771
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83772 in clamav-data (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync clamav-data (20070202.110900.2516) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83772
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83773 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83773
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83774 in xorg (main) "Xwrapper.config man page does not exist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83774
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83776 in matplotlib (universe) "pylab.hist non-functional" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83776
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83777 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83777
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83778 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83778
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83779 in eclipse (universe) "vmargs in eclipse.ini ignored" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83779
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83780 in azureus (universe) "Azureus doesn't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83780
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83781 in mock (universe) "Please sync mock (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83781
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83783 in apt-proxy (universe) "apt-proxy hangs when client aborting download" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83783
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83782 in slang-slirp (universe) "Please sync slang-slirp (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83782
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83784 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83784
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83785 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83785
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83786 in compiz (universe) "[apport]  compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83786
<gnomefreak> can you add more than one tag to a bug?
<sfllaw> gnomefreak: Absolutely!
<sfllaw> gnomefreak: They're space separated.
<sfllaw> gnomefreak: This is not immediately obvious, though.
<gnomefreak> ah ok ty
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83787 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "No HPA support in libata" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83787
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83788 in drivel "Document font cannot be selected" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83788
<gnomefreak> im getting errors on retrace. its an AssertionError has anyone seen this?
<cyberix> Is there a proces for reading bugs?
<gnomefreak> reading bugs?
<cyberix> Does someone set status and priority for the bugs I report/subscribe?
<gnomefreak> cyberix: we do
<cyberix> (Or read them in first place)
<gnomefreak> yes but it might not get done right away :)
<gnomefreak> what bug number?
<sfllaw> cyberix: You can find the procedure at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<cyberix> gnomefreak: e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/68514
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68514 in usplash "low visibility and contrast" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<sfllaw> cyberix: This bug is missing the ability to illustrate this problem.
<sfllaw> cyberix: Perhaps some digital camera photos would be good?
<sfllaw> cyberix: And some reproduction steps.
<cyberix> sfllaw: 1) Install any Matrox card mentioned. 2) Boot Edgy.
<cyberix> Wouldn't that be implicit?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83789 in sensors-applet (universe) "[apport]  sensors-applet crashed with SIGSEGV"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83789
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83790 in Ubuntu "glade-3: missing icons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83790
<sfllaw> cyberix: Well, being explicit is good because we don't exactly have all video cards.
<sfllaw> It could just be that people don't like the new art.
<cyberix> And if I get a picture for you it could be that the monitor has low contrast or my camera is poor.
<cyberix> But I've booted Ubuntu also on systems where this works.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83792 in evolution (main) "crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83792
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83793 in apport (main) "apport-retrace gives errors" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83793
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83795 in gaim (main) "Gaim crash while chating" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83795
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83770 in youtube-dl (universe) "Please sync youtube-dl (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83770
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83796 in partman-prep (universe) "partman lists prep boot partitions (yaboot) as ext3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83796
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83797 in devmapper (main) "Devmapper >=1.02.08-1ubuntu1 break cryptsetup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83797
<dholbach> bughelper uploaded to Ubuntu!
* dholbach hugs all the busy bughelper developers
<fernando> dholbach: congratulations
<dholbach> congratulations to you too fernando! :)
<dholbach> let's hope the archive admins have a good day and approve it right away ;-)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83799 in Ubuntu "ubuntu feisty live/alternate cannot mount cd in HP HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4320B" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83799
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83800 in cdrtools (main) "I can't create an iso file from a dvd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83800
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83802 in Ubuntu "[apport]  identify crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83802
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83803 in kdebase (main) "libkonq4-dev uninstallable after kde 3.5.6 upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83803
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83807 in sysinfo (universe) "wrong CPU Speed @ sysinfo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83807
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83809 in Ubuntu "Desktop noise on Edgy Installation with nvidia 6600GT" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83809
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83810 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  no reboot and shutdown button anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83810
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83811 in glibc (main) "[patch]  assert and assert_perror macros contain unreachable code" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83811
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83812 in taskjuggler (universe) "taskjuggler: hangs in endless loop (fixed in v2.3.1)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83812
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83813 in totem (main) "videos look pixelated in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83813
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83814 in gnome-games (main) "[apport]  gnome-sudoku crashed with TypeError in clear_cb()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83814
<pochu> dholbach: ping?
<dholbach> pochu: pong
<pochu> dholbach, I've just read your mail about bughelper, and I think you should send it also to the -devel mailing list
<pochu> dholbach, to let people know that it is there, so they can test it :D
<dholbach> pochu: once it has been accepted by the archive admins we should probably update the documentation and then send it to -devel too
<pochu> dholbach, ok :)
<dholbach> cool :)
<dholbach> seb128: would you agree that 73619 is a xorg bug or something?
<pochu> dholbach, wiki documentation?
<dholbach> pochu: wiki and in the package itself
<seb128> bug #73619
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73619 in control-center "Multimedia keys partially working" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73619
<seb128> dholbach: not sure, might be that the key just have different codes or generate differents events when using an USB keyboard
<seb128> I don't know keyboard enough to say :/
<dholbach> it just seemed weird that he has to plug them both in the PS/2 ports to make it work
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> might be a linux bug as well
<seb128> no idea
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> probably
<seb128> I just hate keyboard bugs like that and ignore them
<seb128> that's basically what I wrote on it :p
<seb128> we need somebody knowing about keyboard looking at those
<dholbach> I read it like that
<cypher1> dholbach, is there any documentation on bughelper.. i cannot seem to find any
<cypher1> i remember a meeting.. is it logged ?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> all information is either on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper (and linked from there) or in the ./doc directory of bughelper.main
<cypher1> ok thanks :)
<dholbach> i wrote a guide on "adding clue files" yesterday
<cypher1> i looked at bugs today.. but was little clueless which to pick
<dholbach> pick a package you know well
<dholbach> so you can easily test things and look at upstream bugs too
<cypher1> no i meant on bughelper
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> oh... cypher1 disappeared - bug 81248 would be an easy one
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81248 in bughelper "RFE: bugnumbers - option to count quantity of bugs" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81248
<dholbach> sfllaw: you wanted to add me to the ubuntu-buqsquad-announce list and make me admin and mail me the password
<dholbach> cypher1: bug 81248 would be an easy one
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81248 in bughelper "RFE: bugnumbers - option to count quantity of bugs" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81248
<cypher1> dholbach, thanks.. let me go thru it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83820 in Ubuntu "Bad EIP Value on boot in VirtualBox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83820
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83821 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with ImportError in <module>() (dup-of: 83636)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83821
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83815 in Ubuntu "message. i've found a panel runing and will now exit." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83815
<cypher1> why does running bughelper again starts bzr
<dholbach> cypher1: we get the clue files from a separate branch
<dholbach> cypher1: that way people who installed the package can still get the freshest clue files we have
<dholbach> (think feisty is released and the packaged bughelper cannot be updated)
<cypher1> dholbach, yes.. but i run "bughelper -p vino".. again i run "bughelper -p vino".. takes some time to finish
<cypher1> no caching ?
<cypher1> atleast for some time
<dholbach> errr - it runs bzr again?
<dholbach> the clue files are definitely stored - ~/.bughelper/packages
<cypher1> i saw in ps output
<dholbach> we also store attachments from bugs, if you choose to download them
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83822 in gedit (main) "Gedit displays a warning when saving a file a samba share" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83822
* gnomefreak thinks there has to be an easier way
<dholbach> gnomefreak: to do what? :)
<gnomefreak> retraces on crash reports
<gnomefreak> im doing all retraces that i can for firefox bugs atm
<dholbach> nice
<gnomefreak> most people fail to do it ive spent 3 days working on apportretrace to get it to work right
<gnomefreak> but they are getting done :)
<dholbach> what did you change?
<gnomefreak> the -d flag to start with
<dholbach> right
<gnomefreak> cant use -d with firefox
<gnomefreak> using feistys apport in edgy chroot since edgys is broken
<gnomefreak> and setting the packages i need in the chroot to do this. like switching versions of ff since alot of the reports are using ff 2.0+0.. instead of current version
<dholbach> did you talk with asac about this?
<gnomefreak> yep hes been helping me set it up :)
<dholbach> ah cool :)
<dholbach> as soon as you find patterns across the bugs, add clue files to bughelper! :-)
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/Documentation/WritingClueFiles :-)
<gnomefreak> bddebian:  said he might want to write them but i dont know what to look for and asac is busy as crap. so i might get up with david see if he can give me an idea
<gnomefreak> maybe wrong person
<bddebian> Me?  Highly unlikely, I don't know anything :-)
<bddebian> Probably bdmurray :)
<gnomefreak> not you someone with nick like yours
<gnomefreak> yeah him
<gnomefreak> tried tab complete
<dholbach> as soon as you find dups (by looking at backtraces), you can try    ./bughelper -T firefox "<search term>" "This might be dup of bug XXXXX" -p firefox -A
<dholbach> and it will search in all firefox bugs and the attachments for occurences of <search term>
<gnomefreak> cool :)
<dholbach> (and cache the attachments)
<gnomefreak> btw congrats on getting it in ubuntu :)
<dholbach> if you're happy with your search you can run    ./bugxml -a firefox "<search term>" "This might be dup of bug XXXXX"       and it will create (or update) the firefox.info file
<dholbach> it's not in there yet, but thanks - everybody working on bughelper put quite some efforts into it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83825 in Ubuntu "cd-dvd creator default selection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83825
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83826 in Ubuntu "cd-dvd creator default selection (dup-of: 83825)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83826
<cypher1> dholbach, i got the fix for bug 81248 :) .. testing
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81248 in bughelper "RFE: bugnumbers - option to count quantity of bugs" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81248
<dholbach> wooohooo
<dholbach> :)
<cypher1> should it be under a command line ?
<dholbach> parts in bugnumbers and parts in bugHelper/commandLine.py
<dholbach> i guess
<cypher1> also i have to look at counting on status basis..
<dholbach> as you like it
<dholbach> you can post patches on the bug report or give a link to your own branch
<cypher1> ok.. brb.. need to have some water
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83827 in firefox (main) "firefox memory leak -> crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83827
<dholbach> I'm away for a bit too
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83829 in Ubuntu "feisty herd3 installer hangs at loading chipset module (IBM z60t)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83829
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83830 in acpitool (universe) "Please sync acpitool (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83830
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83832 in lvm2 (main) "[feisty]  mounting LVM root broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83832
<ajmitch> strange, I had no problem booting last night with lvm /
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83831 in upstart (main) "Boot failed to complete after fsck" [Critical,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83831
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83833 in epiphany (universe) "include Google in the "Look up" menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83833
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83834 in Ubuntu "metisse is missing from feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83834
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83817 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83817
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83835 in gnome-terminal (main) "can't disable F10 shortcut" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83835
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83836 in xserver-xgl (universe) "xserver crasch with beryl 0.1.9999.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83836
<cypher1> dholbach, are you there
<dholbach> cypher1: yes
<cypher1> i have done first part (counts only total bugs).. i need to work on the next part which i will do after sometime.. how can i put my branch there.. sorry i am new to bzr and does not want to read the docs at 2am :(
<cypher1> sorry ignore it.. i am reading bzr
<cypher1> :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83837 in ffmpeg (universe) ""Libavcodec has been miscompiled and may be very slow or crash" (feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83837
<dholbach> cypher1:    bzr push --remember sftp://<YOUR LP ID>@bazaar.launchpad.net/~<YOUR LP ID>/bughelper/bughelper.dev
<dholbach> you only need to specify it one time
<cypher1> dholbach, thanks a lot! let me try it
<dholbach> ah you need to add your SSH key to LP
<cypher1> dholbach, ah..
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83840 in Ubuntu "Some tabs missing orange highlight" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83840
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83818 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83818
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83839 in ubiquity (main) "the installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83839
<jwendell> seb128, can you tell me why i'm notified on bug 82956?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82956 in slab "gnome-main-menu only retains 6 favorite applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82956
<jwendell> seb128, my name is there... i don't remember why
<seb128> jwendell: why would I know if you don't know?
<jwendell> hehe
<jwendell> seb128, any LP issue?
<seb128> I doubt of it
<seb128> jwendell: you registred gnome-main-upstream upstream apparently, might be it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83841 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "acpi crashes cousing laptop to hang on shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83841
<jwendell> weird...
<seb128> you can ask on #launchpad
<seb128> they will know better
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83843 in rhythmbox (main) "feisty rhythmbox and totem can't play anything" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83843
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83844 in acpi-support (main) "Computer reboots when asked to shut down in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83844
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83842 in Ubuntu "Sound devices not detected by HAL after upgrade to Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83842
<dholbach> bye folks - I'm off for tonight - have a nice evening
<lifeless> nigh
<pochu> night
<cypher1> dholbach, same to you! i
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83845 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83845
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83847 in metacity (main) ""Rough edges" in Metacity windows in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83847
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83848 in e2fsprogs (main) ""fsck -c" on a HDD with bad sectors (ubuntu feisty herd 3)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83848
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83849 in device3dfx (universe) "Please sync device3dfx (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83849
<jovaro> hello peoples
<jovaro> I think Gnome just crashed here, does anyone know where I can get some usefull info for a bug-report?
<jovaro> the computer crashes when I try switching users, when there are more than 1 users logged in
<jovaro> screen goes black and keyboard won't do anything
<jovaro> but when ssh-ing to the computer a restart of gdm will solve the problems
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83850 in ccid (universe) "Please sync ccid (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83850
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83851 in ubiquity (main) "Ubuntu Installer Crashed 90%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83851
<jovaro> there is nothing usefull in /var/log/gdm
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83852 in dnsmasq (universe) "Please sync dnsmasq (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83852
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83853 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83853
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83854 in rss-glx (main) "[apport]  cyclone crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83854
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83855 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83855
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83856 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83856
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83819 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83819
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83857 in bash (main) "Easier history usage" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83857
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83858 in drupal (universe) "Please sync drupal (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83858
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83859 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "linux headers 2.6.20 don't ship linux/config.h" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83859
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83860 in gdm (main) "Accessible GDM broken with our wacom setup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83860
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83861 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83861
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83863 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83863
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83862 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83862
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83864 in Ubuntu "unable to install linux-image-2.6.15-27-686 into feisty - zero sized initrd image" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83864
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83865 in totem (main) "[edgy]  Totem-xine does not live happily with totem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83865
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83816 in rss-glx (main) "[apport]  cyclone crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83816
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83867 in bzr (main) "branch hooks need documentation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83867
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83868 in nexuiz (universe) "Please sync nexuiz (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83868
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83872 in recordmydesktop (universe) "Please sync recordmydesktop (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83872
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83873 in Ubuntu "Wifi connection Problem" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83873
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83869 in qsf (universe) "Please sync qsf (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83869
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83870 in pcsx (universe) "PCSX crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83870
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83875 in gaim-xmms-remote (universe) "package gaim-xmms-remote has incorrect ABI for GAIM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83875
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83876 in nautilus (main) "tracker support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83876
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83877 in linesrv (universe) "linesrvd won't start with default settings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83877
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83878 in udev (main) "wrong permissions for /dev/null" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83878
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83879 in slab (universe) "whishlist: new svn checkout" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83879
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83880 in evms (main) "EVMS reports incorrect XFS stripe unit and width sizes." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83880
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83881 in main-menu (main) "clicking system open gnome-control-center" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83881
<localverb> guys ....I know it's not a bug but I need your help please .....I am using headphones but the mic doesn't work....how can I get it working? thanks in advance
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83882 in ubiquity (main) "Selecting format drive before chosing mount point crashes installer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83882
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83884 in mythtv (multiverse) "Mythfrontend crashes after MythMusic completes a music database scan" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83884
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83886 in human-cursors-theme (main) "whishlist: new release" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83886
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83883 in gnome-utils (main) "[apport]  gnome-system-log crashed with SIGSEGV in g_free()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83883
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83885 in pommed (universe) "Keyboard backlight does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83885
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83887 in bzr (main) "bzr log --short should indicate merges" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83887
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-02-08
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83888 in Ubuntu "internet sites" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83888
<cowbud> how come we don't have standard templates for bug triaging work like need more information templates requestion specific things like lshal dmesg whatever..
<cowbud> ahh I guess we do
<cowbud> eheh
<bdmurray> cowbud: it tends to be specifc depending on the issue
<cowbud> https://launchpad.net/malone/+bug/49752 ahh that would be so cool
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49752 in malone "It should be possible to subscribe to an RSS feed of search results" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<bdmurray> The wiki contains pages on DebuggingFoo
<bdmurray> where Foo is the particular issue
<cowbud> cool t hanks
<bdmurray> Most of them are pretty good.  I have been reviewing them recently
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83889 in apt (main) "apt shows incorrect language strings if used with specific locale settings - and aborts package installation if you confirm installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83889
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83890 in Ubuntu "Firefox crashes while bookmarking" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83890
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83891 in amsynth (universe) "amSynth does not show in the audio folder in qjackctl" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83891
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83892 in apport (main) "[apport]  apport-gtk crashed with TypeError in ui_present_report_details()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83892
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83893 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83893
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83894 in pouetchess (universe) "First move with a pawn--game crashes." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83894
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83895 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[feisty regression]  ASLR stopped working in 2.6.20-6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83895
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83896 in Ubuntu "Screen brightness in minimum" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83896
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83897 in partman-auto (main) "patch: get_auto_disks fix" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83897
<bdmurray> ogra: hi!
<ogra> hey bdmurray
<bdmurray> how are you?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83898 in Ubuntu "Ethernet interface disappears after hibernation on DQ965COEKR running Feisty herd 3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83898
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83900 in amarok (main) "amarok mtp (PlaysForSure) device support re-broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83900
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83901 in Ubuntu "Feisty herd 3 desktop install stalls on Quanta TW3M" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83901
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83903 in firefox (main) "FF crashes with Streamtuner and Mozilla?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83903
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83904 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83904
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83905 in Ubuntu "Evince fails to load postscript files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83905
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83907 in gnome-panel (main) "Tried to make a launcher for a file location" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83907
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83911 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83911
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83912 in democracyplayer (universe) "[apport]  democracyplayer crashed with TypeError in __new__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83912
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83913 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83913
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83914 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  software-properties crashed with TypeError in __init__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83914
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83915 in gaim (main) "Gaim/Jabber - Receiveing file between 2.0.0 beta 6 and 2.0.0 beta3.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83915
<hggdh> folks -- whoever has the access rights -- please have a look at 83920, that I just opened. Please mark it as critical
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83920 in libx86 (main) "[feisty]  libx86.so.1 moved to /usr/lib -- and completely hosed my system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83920
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83921 in ekiga (main) "Ekiga window doesn't stay on top" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83921
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83922 in gdesklets (universe) "gdesklets does not start feisty herd3 amd64" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83922
<flint-dude> I got this bug.. I did not create this bug but it's been out there since 2006/02/05 it hanging in bzr I need some help not now tomorrow. later Bug Squad
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83924 in hplip (main) "[apport] [feisty]  hpssd crashed with IOError in daemonize()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83924
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83923 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager doesn't have a way to specify a list of preferred networks" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83923
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83927 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed in step 3 of 6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83927
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83930 in basket (universe) "sync 1.0~rc2-1 from debian/experimental" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83930
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83931 in hwdb-client (main) "Device Database crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83931
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83932 in gaphor (universe) "[apport]  gaphor crashed with TypeError: Cannot create a consistent method resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83932
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83933 in Ubuntu "feisty gnome-cups-manager doesn't find usb printer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83933
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83934 in xserver-xorg-video-nv (main) "1280x1024 resolution on 1680x1050 monitor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83934
<dholbach> apt-get source bughelper   works now :-D
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83936 in hplip (main) "feisty hpfax crash in gnome-cups-add" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83936
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83939 in brltty (main) "brltty starts twice on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83939
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83940 in Ubuntu "Beryl crashes and reverts to metacity alot just lately, when clicking a menu or hovering the mouse" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83940
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83945 in amarok (main) "Amarok 1.4.5 burn to CD context menu gone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83945
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83946 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed at bootloader configuration" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83946
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83944 in ocamlnet (universe) "edgy: ocamlnet v libpcre-ocaml incompatibility" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83944
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83943 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "uptime messed up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83943
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83947 in bc (main) "[apport]  bc crashed with SIGSEGV in run_code()" [Wishlist,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83947
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83948 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83948
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83949 in evolution (main) "evolution calender crash with AIGLX and Compiz" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83949
<cypher1> dholbach: can i assign bug 81248 to myself ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81248 in bughelper "RFE: bugnumbers - option to count quantity of bugs" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81248
<dholbach> cypher1: sure
<cypher1> dholbach: thanks !
<dholbach> thank YOU
<cypher1> dholbach: :)
<cypher1> dholbach: is it targeted for feisty ?
<dholbach> not necessarily
<dholbach> if we get it in, cool, if not that's fine too
<cypher1> dholbach: one more thing i had doubt was.. will bugsquad tools be available in main or universe ?
<dholbach> universe for now
<cypher1> dholbach: ok
<dholbach> we'll see how buggy they are and maybe put them in main
<cypher1> dholbach: ok !
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83950 in Ubuntu "feisty openoffice crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83950
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83951 in control-center (main) "Feisty gnome control center not entirely accessible to screen reader." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83951
<fernando> moin all
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83956 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83956
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83957 in sane-backends (main) "Cracking noise on Canon lide30, possibility to hardware failure" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83957
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83959 in wpasupplicant (main) "wpasupplicant does not work with suspend-to-ram" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83959
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83960 in foomatic-db (main) "Lexmark E320 not in database" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83960
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83958 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 (restricted) "Old and dangerous description in/for xorg-driver-fglrx" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83958
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83961 in Ubuntu "The shutdown button doesn't appear in the "Quit..." window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83961
<cypher1> dholbach: why do bugnumbers need source URI's in sources.list ??
<dholbach> cypher1: that's for find out if the package really exists
<dholbach> cypher1: so if you run       ./bughelper -p blablabla       it will tell you that no such package exists
<cypher1> dholbach: if the sources.list is customized not to have deb-srcs ?? (like in my case ;) )
<dholbach> then bughelper/bugnumbers complains :)
<dholbach> we had a discussion about that in a bug report and concluded that it's no shame for somebody who does bug triage to have those lines in the sources.list
<cypher1> dholbach: is not there any other way to do it ? .. also that depends on users source.list which can have anything.. like their own mirros
<dholbach> if you can come up with a better idea, just do it
<cypher1> dholbach: ok ! :)
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> :)
<cypher1> dholbach: sorry to disturb again.. does not the bughelper/bugnumbers traverse through proxy ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83962 in Ubuntu "No Sound in Edgy ref: amarok, rythmbox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83962
<dholbach> is uses urllib
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83963 in codeine (universe) "[FEISTY]  Codeine crashes on exit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83963
<dholbach> if you are configured to use a proxy, I dunno if urllib makes use of that
<dholbach> we don't explicitly check
<cypher1> dholbach: ok thanks
<dholbach> anytime
<dholbach> bughelper is in the archive!!! yoohooo! :)
<fernando> dholbach: urllib2 need a urllib2.ProxyHandler()
<dholbach> fernando: we use urllib, not urllib2 afaik
<fernando> ops
<dholbach> if you can figure out that it makes sense to do a switch or something, let the list know
<dholbach> and discuss the proxy stuff there too
<dholbach> i'm out for lunch and a dogwalk
<dholbach> see you later guys
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83964 in rhythmbox (main) "[Feisty]  Unable to activate Rhythmbox plugins" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83964
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83965 in codeine (universe) "[FEISTY]  Launching several instances of Codeine causes problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83965
<fernando> with urllib.urlopen()
<fernando> The urlopen() function works transparently with proxies which do not require authentication. In a Unix or Windows environment, set the http_proxy, ftp_proxy or gopher_proxy environment variables to a URL that identifies the proxy server before starting the Python interpreter.
<cypher1> fernando: ah.. that means i cant test any bugnumber code change now :(..
<cypher1> fernando: sorry did you mean that the current bug* tools traverse through proxies ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83966 in codeine (universe) "[FEISTY]  Codeine won't load the subtitles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83966
<fernando> cyberix: you can to test it =)
<cypher1> fernando: yes going thru the code !
<rpereira> dholbach: How do I create a link between a bug on a upstream and a bug on ubuntu package?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83968 in kdebase "New KDE Logout window has no possibily to choose kernel version to boot from" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83968
<gnomefreak> rpereira: click upstream on the ubuntu bug and enter the URL to the upstream bug
<rpereira> gnomefreak: Thanks...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83969 in gnome-session (main) "Shutdown and reboot option absent (dup-of: 83810)" [High,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83969
<gnomefreak> yw
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83970 in Ubuntu "language-*-zh packages need to be splitted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83970
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83971 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crash at 86%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83971
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83972 in gnome-mount (main) "[apport]  gnome-mount crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83972
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83973 in Ubuntu "xfce does open but no ribbon at the top of the screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83973
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83974 in apport (main) "[feisty]  apport-gtk is opening a wrong URL" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83974
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83975 in gthumb (main) "gthumb starts with an empty window on my system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83975
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83977 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes during a yousendit file download" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83977
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83980 in cinepaint (universe) "[apport]  pdbbrowse.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83980
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83981 in cinepaint (universe) "[apport]  clothify.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83981
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83979 in hal (main) "[apport]  hal-device-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83979
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83982 in Ubuntu "Deleting large files corrupts EXT3 file system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83982
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83984 in Ubuntu "Edgy does not respond to USB Devices" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83984
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83985 in gnome-app-install (main) "edgy: GUI gnome-app-install get stuck" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83985
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83986 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83986
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83987 in apt-cacher (universe) "apt-cacher doesn't know about Translation-[lang] .bz2 files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83987
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83990 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "System Monitor appears as slits, not rectangles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83990
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83988 in ogre (universe) "ships directories named "*"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83988
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83989 in ogre (universe) "conflicts against older library packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83989
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83992 in f-spot (main) "Menu entries are greyed-out, although enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83992
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83993 in Ubuntu "Now locale request for Occitan" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83993
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83995 in audacious (universe) "[feisty]  Audacious' button does not react to mouse click" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83995
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83996 in easytag (universe) "[feisty]  Easytag does not write umlauts in file names" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83996
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83997 in tracker "tracker should not index mounted directory trees" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83997
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83999 in gst-plugins (universe) "[apport]  rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_xvimagesink_event_thread()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83999
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84000 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen() (dup-of: 82879)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84000
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84001 in Ubuntu "DHCP can't assign IP address to ethernet interface after hibernation on Quanta SW1 running Feisty herd 3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84001
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84003 in openoffice.org (main) "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84003
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84005 in kdelibs (main) "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84005
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84008 in kdegraphics (main) "[apport]  ksnapshot crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84008
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84006 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  konsole crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84006
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84007 in sound-juicer (main) "Cannot edit audio profiles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84007
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84009 in software-properties (main) "software-properties-gtk crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84009
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84010 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  trackerd crashed with SIGSEGV in tracker_db_index_file()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84010
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84011 in gdm (main) "[apport]  gdmgreeter crashed just after entering username when using the esperanto locale (eo_XX.UTF-8)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84011
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84013 in Ubuntu "Unable to install selected kernel error when installing Feisty herd 3 on AMD Geode" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84013
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84014 in Ubuntu "feisty rhythmbox hangs randomly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84014
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84015 in Ubuntu "VMWare Virtual Machine has no sound" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84015
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84016 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Unmet dependency in metapackage linux-image-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84016
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84017 in rawstudio (universe) "Please sync 0.5-1 from Debian" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84017
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84018 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  failure of MATSHITACD-R CW-7502 using ACARD AEC-671X PCI Ultra/W SCSI-2/3 Host Adapter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84018
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84019 in gnome-app-install (main) "[apport]  update-app-install crashed with UnicodeEncodeError in __eq__()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84019
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84020 in supertux (universe) "supertux crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84020
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84021 in seahorse (universe) "[feisty]  seahorse leaves old temporary directories under ~/.gnome2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84021
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84023 in Ubuntu "when /etc/hostname is empty or missing 'localhost' not properly set as the hostname" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84023
<cypher1> dholbach, hi are you there ?
<dholbach> hi cypher1
<dholbach> yes
<cypher1> dholbach, do you have 5 min to see whether the fix which counts total bugs is ok ?
<dholbach> i'm in a meeting - can you post me a link? i'll have a look in a bit
<cypher1> ok sure thanks
<cypher1> dholbach, https://code.launchpad.net/~ppadman/+branch/bughelper/bughelper.dev
<dholbach> alrighty
<dholbach> i'll take a look in a bit
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84024 in xorg (main) "Xorg:could not open default cursor font" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84024
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84025 in gnome-terminal (main) "[apport]  gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84025
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84026 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Frequency scaling unavailable on Woodcrest CPU, Feisty Herd 3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84026
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84027 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "[Feisty Herd 3]  CIFS share does not appear in Places menu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84027
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84028 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "[Feisty Herd 3]  nautilus-cd-burner ejects CD after burn" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84028
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84029 in hugin (universe) "missing enblend package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84029
<dholbach> cypher1: checking it out
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84030 in gs-esp (main) "[Feisty Fawn Herd 3]  ghostcript  package dependencies bug: unknown device x11" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84030
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84031 in ubiquity (main) "[Feisty Herd 3]  installer timezone map slow to zoom" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84031
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84032 in Ubuntu "beryl crashed when I launched it.." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84032
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84034 in Ubuntu "gdm crash when dimming screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84034
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84033 in Ubuntu "PC crashes as I reach an internet site" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84033
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84035 in Ubuntu "cannot upgrade kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84035
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84036 in ubiquity (main) "[Feisty Herd 3]  partitioner shows EFI system partition with mountpoint, but this is not mounted after the installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84036
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84037 in boa-constructor (universe) "Boa Constructor crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84037
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84038 in Ubuntu "sound: PCM channel is always off after reboot or after suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84038
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84039 in archivemail (universe) "[apport]  archivemail crashed with AttributeError in add_status_headers()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84039
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84040 in Ubuntu "[apport]  opera crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84040
<sfllaw> ^^^ That one doesn't look like our bug.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83937 in synaptic "Synaptic Package Manager dies silently" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83937
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83938 in update-manager "Update Manager does not apply updates (dup-of: 83937)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83938
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84041 in pouetchess (universe) "First move kings pawn then kings bishop then crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84041
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84045 in Ubuntu "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#1!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84045
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84042 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGFPE in get_workspace_rect()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84042
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84044 in gnome-mount (main) "by default gnome-mount should use uid= option for hfs volumes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84044
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84046 in libgnuinet-java (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84046
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84047 in libgnumail-java (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84047
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84048 in dvdauthor (universe) "dvdauthor crashes during k9copy copy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84048
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84049 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "USB subsystem crashes after a few minutes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84049
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84050 in ubuntu-docs (main) "Undefined entities in contribute.xml" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84050
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84051 in blubuntu-look (universe) "Warning in Blubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84051
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84052 in Ubuntu "beryl crashed after reboot for no apparent reason" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84052
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84056 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84056
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84057 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-gui crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84057
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84058 in vbetool (main) "[apport]  vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84058
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84055 in usplash (main) "[apport]  usplash crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84055
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84054 in rss-glx (main) "[apport]  cyclone crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84054
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84059 in linux-meta (main) "latest feisty kernel does not boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84059
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84061 in openoffice.org (main) "table of contents doesn't change language with document language" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84061
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84063 in control-center (main) "[Feisty]  gnome-network-preferences breaks /etc/network/interfaces" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84063
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84060 in alacarte (main) "[apport]  alacarte crashed with AttributeError in __getPath()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84060
<yuriy> what is apport?
<bdmurray> apport is an autmated crash reporting tool
<bdmurray> you can learn more at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84064 in Ubuntu "Installer Crashed on install attempt" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84064
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84065 in evolution (main) "Evolution should give feedback when messages are sent" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84065
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84066 in ubiquity (main) "timezone selection improvements" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84066
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84067 in Ubuntu "beryl crash in wine-utorrent start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84067
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84068 in mono (main) "[apport]  mono crashed with SIGSEGV on login" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84068
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84069 in bzr (main) "unexpected out of date error after doing a local commit" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84069
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84070 in wireshark (universe) "[apport]  wireshark crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84070
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84072 in rdesktop (main) "[feisty]  rdesktop should be compiled with IPv6 enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84072
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84073 in totem (main) "the sidebar deforms the window... but only at first" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84073
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84074 in gcc-3.3 (main) "infinite recursion in btowc() function (libstdc++.so.5)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84074
<n0mer> hello from Ukraine
<n0mer> does anyone know why Ubuntu LiveCD is not able to work with generic PS/2 keyboard?
<n0mer> other LiveCD's can see it (f.ex. Knoppix)
<n0mer> just removed FC56
<n0mer> FC5
<n0mer> just installed 6.10 from LiveCD using mouse copy-paste
<yuriy> n0mer: that is strange! but you might have better luck getting help in a support channel like #ubuntu
<n0mer> yuriy: there are 1K people @#ubuntu
<n0mer> :) my messases are losted
<n0mer> or messed
<bdmurray> n0mer: which live CD were you having issues with?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84076 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84076
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84075 in language-pack-cs (main) "Xfce panel applet "Free space checker"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84075
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84077 in vlc (universe) "VLC crashed playing XviD" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84077
<n0mer> bdmurray: 6.10
<n0mer> sorry for delay, Hennini@#ubuntu already showed me the corresponding issue
<n0mer> 23:14 < Hennin1> n0mer: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/54836
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 54836 in linux-source-2.6.15 "PS2 keyboard problem (dup-of: 83066)" [High,Unconfirmed] 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83066 in linux-source-2.6.15 "no ps/2 keyboard with kernel 2.6.15-27-686-smp" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<n0mer> that's it: PS/2 keyboard is not recognized
<bdmurray> n0mer: Okay, cool. 6.10 uses the 2.6.17 kernel though
<n0mer> i successfully plugged in USB keyboard
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84079 in backupninja (universe) "[apport]  package backupninja failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84079
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84080 in metacity (main) "Metacity crashes at startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84080
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84082 in adept (main) "adept should show download speed and ETA" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84082
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84083 in libpam-heimdal (universe) "Missing Build-Depends on comerr-dev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84083
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84085 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84085
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84084 in supertux (universe) "SuperTux 0.3.0 is officially unsupported!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84084
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84086 in serpentine (main) "[apport]  serpentine crashed with AssertionError in _get_progress()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84086
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84088 in mozplugger (universe) "Plugin missing in Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84088
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84089 in ubiquity (main) "ubuntu ultimate installation error on 90%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84089
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84090 in ubiquity (main) "crashed while installing during zone location zoom" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84090
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84091 in onboard (main) "does not display or detect current keyboard map" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84091
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84094 in udev (main) "'dpkg-reconfigure udev' gives error about update-initramfs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84094
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84095 in java-common (main) "java chach after enter the page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84095
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-02-09
<yuriy> how to deal with apport reported bugs? i.e. bug 84005, 84006, 84008 all sound like the same thing, and the person just clicked report on each crash
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84005 in kdelibs "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84005
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84006 in kdebase "[apport]  konsole crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84006
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84008 in kdegraphics "[apport]  ksnapshot crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84008
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84096 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "cpu wasted during animations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84096
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84098 in vlc (universe) ""always on top" option in VLC not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84098
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84100 in vlc (universe) "VLC crashes or hangs when not in focus  playing AVI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84100
<pochu> yuriy: mark them as duplicates ;)
<pochu> yuriy: sorry, they are not the same packages
<pochu> yuriy: I think the bug isn't really in those packages, but in the qt libs :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84102 in evolution (main) "Evolution search dialog has got dupe entries" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84102
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84103 in network-manager (main) "network manager disables wireless if dhcp times out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84103
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84104 in Ubuntu "wget doesn't redo DNS lookup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84104
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84106 in tar (main) "tar --owner and --group options don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84106
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84105 in ivtv (multiverse) "MythTV Tuner stops responding" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84105
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84107 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed while I was running scorched3d" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84107
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84108 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Herd 3 doesn't start X on nvidia tnt2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84108
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84109 in Ubuntu "Panel Icons for KDE apps appear outside the taskbar in Ubuntu Edgy Eft" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84109
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84110 in Ubuntu ""unable to start gnome2-settings-daemon" after repeated logon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84110
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84111 in Ubuntu "System -> Administration -> Services Doesn't open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84111
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84112 in linux-meta (main) "unmet dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84112
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84113 in totem (main) "jagged/rough video in DVD playback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84113
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84114 in slidentd (universe) "[Merge]  slidentd 1.0.0-6ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84114
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84115 in gcc-4.1 (main) "-fstack-protector breaks some compiles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84115
<fernando> hi all
<pochu> hi fernando ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84116 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[apport]  network-admin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84116
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84117 in Ubuntu "Samba error code" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84117
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84118 in yelp (main) "Crash: yelp for closed windows" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84118
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84119 in Ubuntu "feisty trackpoint false clicks & movement" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84119
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84120 in ubiquity (main) "The installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84120
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84121 in gimp (main) "[apport]  gimp-2.2 crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_file_info_get_is_folder()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84121
<bddebian> Boo
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84122 in Ubuntu "please delete duplicate bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84122
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84125 in mplayer (multiverse) "firefox crashing with new mplayer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84125
<pochu> hi bddebian :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84123 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crash Visiting ASCII Art Site" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84123
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84124 in grub (main) "[feisty AMD64]  /etc/kernel-img.conf calls /sbin/update-grub" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84124
<bddebian> Hello pochu
<pochu> good night!
<cowbud> hah
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84127 in Ubuntu "Please sync libpthread-stubs (new package) from Debian experimental (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84127
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84128 in avahi (main) "avahi-daemon shouldn't be run in if-post-down" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84128
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84130 in Ubuntu "beryl-core crash to init synaptic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84130
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84131 in Ubuntu "sound does not work when Edgy is installed new" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84131
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84132 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when opening confirm dialog box" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84132
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84133 in acpi-support (main) "after suspend resum touchpad doesn't work " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84133
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84134 in vmware-player (multiverse) "VMWare Player fails to install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84134
<ash211> Does anyone know what packages generates /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ??
<ash211> it's bug 83015
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83015 in alsa-driver "[feisty]  HDA-Intel sound problems" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83015
<Hobbsee> ash211:
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ dpkg -S /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Hobbsee> module-init-tools: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ash211> whoa, cool command
<ash211> I'll have to remember that
<ash211> thanks!
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> ash211: man dpkg for reference
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84137 in firefox (main) "[edgy]  Firefox crashed logging in to MySpace.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84137
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84139 in brltty (main) "Arduino detected as braille device" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84139
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84138 in kde-systemsettings "Two Hewlett Packard printer categories show up in Kubuntu 6.06.1 printer wizard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84138
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84140 in Ubuntu "I tested Ubuntu 6.06, 6.10 and Beta version 7.04 no suport Wireles  card Broadcom 4318 " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84140
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84142 in apache2 (main) "apache2-common: a2ensite rewritten to allow globbing/multiple site enabling" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84142
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84143 in apache2 (main) "apache2-common: a2dissite rewritten to allow globbing/multiple site disabling/includes man page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84143
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84144 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed twice trying to open www.jamptv.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84144
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84145 in turbogears (universe) "tg-admin doesn't work with python 2.5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84145
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84146 in network-manager (main) "nm-applet - No Icon in Tray - No Response at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84146
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84148 in Ubuntu "Laptop lid close freezes k/b mouse works" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84148
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84147 in nautilus (main) "feisty nautilus can't connect to edgy samba server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84147
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84149 in Ubuntu "top panel freezed (hanged) " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84149
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84150 in Ubuntu "trying to start beryl window manager says beryl-xgl 1000 crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84150
<cypher1> !seen dholbach
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen dholbach - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84151 in tracker (universe) "[apport]  tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen() on Delphi *.dcr files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84151
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84152 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "usbserial doesn't recognize device (2.6.17) (worked in Dapper)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84152
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84153 in totem (main) "totem breaks dependencies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84153
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84154 in kdebase (main) "[apport]  kpersonalizer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84154
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84155 in cohoba (universe) "Cohoba applet crashes on startup with dbus related Programming Error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84155
<cypher1_> dholbach: good morning !
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey cypher1_
<cypher1> dholbach: thanks for the comments.. i will be working on it
<dholbach> rock and roll
<dholbach> thanks a lot for your work
<dholbach> cypher1: how hard was it to find your way around?
<cypher1> dholbach: also i had started implementing the statistical part..since i am new to python .. trying to figure basic things
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84156 in Ubuntu "[Feisty Herd 3]  Caps Lock not working on TTYs/terminals" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84156
<cypher1> dholbach: it was nice.. the layout is good.. once the layout is understood its easy to work
<cypher1> dholbach: layout -- the different classes -- the object oriented approach is nice
<dholbach> cypher1: it makes me happy you found everything so easily
<cypher1> dholbach: the bug* does not work thru proxy.. thats a major blocker in my humble opinion
<cypher1> dholbach: because it will stop people behind proxies not able to use bug* tools
<dholbach> cypher1: if we can integrate that into bughelper, I'm all for it
<cypher1> dholbach: can we integrate new codes/features (or bump up version) after bugsquad tools are released in feisty
<dholbach> we should only feed severe bugfixes into feisty-updates (once feisty is released)
<dholbach> development should go on in feisty+1
<cypher1> dholbach: :(
<cypher1> dholbach: when is the deadline for feisty ?
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<ajmitch> yesterday :)
<dholbach> we'll release feisty apr 19th
<cypher1> :(
<dholbach> but we'll continue to improve bughelper until then
<dholbach> just not as agressively as we did before
<dholbach> or maybe in a different branch
* ajmitch thinks that for a package like bughelper, there'd be freeze exceptions granted
<dholbach> yeah
<ajmitch> is it going to be in main?
<dholbach> python-launchpad-bugs already is in main
<dholbach> and apport uses it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84157 in sbackup (universe) "Files beyond 2gb in tar not restored" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84157
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84158 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "[Feisty Herd 3]  Corrupt screen when switching resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84158
<cypher1> dholbach: can i file a bug report for the proxy support ?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84159 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "acerhk module - additional keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84159
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84160 in update-manager (main) "Updates that cannot be ticked are displayed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84160
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84161 in firefox (main) "(edgy) firefox crashes when visiting www.tiipsi.com" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84161
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84162 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed in Installing System at 94%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84162
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84163 in openoffice.org (main) "logarithmic scale in chart not recorded in undo history" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84163
<visit0r> hello, is this known (edgy upgrade fails as of today): Depends: linux-image-2.6.17-11-386 but it is not installable
<DarkMageZ> visit0r, yeah. there's a bug open about it.
<visit0r> can you point me to it so I can track it
<visit0r> got it: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/84016
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84016 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Unmet dependency in metapackage linux-image-generic" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84164 in mono (main) "Mono/Beagle crash on power up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84164
<seb128> sfllaw: why did you confirm bug #84076?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84076 in gnome-panel "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84076
<seb128> the bt is only "??" and the coredump is invalid
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84165 in gnome-applets (main) "[apport]  battstat-applet-2 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84165
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84166 in totem (main) "[feisty]  hotkeys not working in totem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84166
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84168 in linux-meta (main) "Inapplicable security update (linux-2.6.17-11 in edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84168
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84169 in usplash (main) "[Feisty]  Black screen after starting with usplash " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84169
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84171 in debhelper (main) "compressing already compressed files should be avoided" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84171
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84172 in control-center (main) "Please launch Orca with --disable=main-window" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84172
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84071 in gaim "Crash while drag the scroll bar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84071
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84173 in amarok (main) "amarok sucks at importing large collections." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84173
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84174 in linux-meta (main) "last linux-image-generic package is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84174
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84175 in ubiquity (main) "install crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84175
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84176 in update-manager (main) "update manager doesn't honor (eg. synaptic) pinned packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84176
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84177 in firefox (main) "Streaming Video with Totem-plugin for Mozilla Firefox does not work since I installed the latest updates form Ubuntu. -No Video- appears on the screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84177
<matsubara> hello bugsquad! could anyone bounce a  recent message sent to the ubuntu-bugs and ubuntu-desktop-bugs mailing list to matsubara at canonical dot com? I'm investigating bug 84078
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84078 in malone "not possible to reply to bug number via ubuntu-desktop bugs mailing list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84078
<matsubara> that bug is quite strange because we use a similar setup for launchpad bugs and the reply-to works as expected.
<Hobbsee> matsubara: what do you want, sorry?
<matsubara> Hobbsee: any recent message sent to the ubuntu-bugs and ubuntu-desktop-bugs mailing list. I need it with full headers.
<Hobbsee> ask dholbach about that, i guess
<coNP> matsubara: you need a message that is about bug 84078?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84078 in malone "not possible to reply to bug number via ubuntu-desktop bugs mailing list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84078
<coNP> or any message?
<dholbach> matsubara: sent
<matsubara> thanks dholbach
<matsubara> any message coNP, but dholbach already sent one, thanks.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84180 in amarok (main) "no way to choose where podcasts are stored" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84180
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84178 in Ubuntu "don't know, just saw the crash message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84178
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84179 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with SystemError in open()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84179
<dholbach> matsubara: sorry, the message went out just now
<dholbach> matsubara: evolution doesn't like network-manager not being used *GNARGH*
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84182 in linux-meta (main) "k7 kernel update - broken dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84182
<matsubara> dholbach: no problem, I'm not in a hurry.
<fernando> moin all
<dholbach> heya fernando
<dholbach> how are you?
<fernando> dholbach: fine thanks. I'm working on regex to get all comments/user/date/title
<dholbach> yooohoooo
<fernando> is a beautiful regex heheh
<dholbach> fernando: pitti had the idea to use an xml parser for that
<fernando> the comment allow html too
<dholbach> i dunno how well that'd work
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84181 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashes when installs language" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84181
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84183 in sbuild (main) "sbuild depends on grep-dctrl, which is a transition package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84183
<fernando> xml parser in a html page?
<dholbach> fernando: run libxml2.parse<something>(bug.text) and then grab whatever we need from there
<dholbach> maybe use xpath to get all comments like //bla//text//div//comment/text()
<dholbach> i dunno how well that works, but it's worth a try
<dholbach> as it's less painful than writing regular expressions
<dholbach> matsubara: how good are our chances with that? should launchpad bug pages html be valid xml? :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84185 in gnomesword (universe) "[apport]  gnomesword2 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84185
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84186 in Ubuntu "contrast button on IBM R40 not working after lastets upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84186
<BjornT> dholbach: if libxml2 doesn't work, and you don't mind pulling in an extra dependency, BeautifulSoup is quite nice to use for extracting information from html.
<dholbach> BjornT: ok thanks :)
<dholbach> fernando: sounds like that's worth a try ;-)
<fernando> dholbach: from xml.dom.ext.reader import HtmlLib
<fernando> dholbach: pyxml already have functions to html parser
<fernando> dholbach: I'm studying it now
<dholbach> libxml2 has that too - we already use it in XMLOperations.py
<dholbach> you should only have to copy and adjust the xpath statements
* dholbach -> lunch - bbl
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84187 in adept (main) "Adept Update Manager fails to install 2.6.17-11" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84187
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84188 in Ubuntu "sources de mise  jour" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84188
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84189 in Ubuntu "Reported bugs aren't being handled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84189
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84190 in gtkglextmm (universe) "libgtkglextmm1 still linked with gtkmm2.0" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84190
<Hobbsee> ugh @ bug 84189
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84189 in Ubuntu "Reported bugs aren't being handled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84189
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84191 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[Feisty]  Kernel doesn't boot on Virtualbox (paging request)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84191
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84192 in openldap2.3 (main) "change permissions of /var/run/slapd to owner of running slapd process" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84192
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84193 in Ubuntu "SELinux in Ubuntu?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84193
<coNP> hey pochu
<pochu> hi coNP :)
<pochu> coNP: going to eat ;)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84195 in heimdal (universe) "[Merge]  heimdal 0.7.2.dfsg.1-10ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84195
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84194 in gnome-panel (main) "adding ntp server ip from clock applet fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84194
<cowbud> hah reported bugs aren't being handled
<cowbud> damn
<Hobbsee> cowbud: yeah, i rejected that :P
<cowbud> hehe
<cowbud> that one got handled
<cowbud> foo
<coNP> I was wandering what if we do not handle that
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84196 in apport (main) "apport-qt crashes while processing crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84196
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84197 in apt (main) "Upgrade Edgy to Feisty problem with translated packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84197
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84198 in bash (main) "[apport]  bash crashed with SIGSEGV in kill()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84198
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84199 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84199
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84200 in Ubuntu "no support foe acer laptop  sound card, RealTek Audio " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84200
<simira> I've got this app automatically making a bug report when something crashes. I tried to report to launchpad, but the network wasn't connected, so it just closed... is that report filed somewhere? I'd like to report it still...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84201 in nautilus (main) "Right click unmount (umount) of loop device fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84201
<simira> dholbach, seb128?
<seb128> no idea, the package is "apport"
<seb128> look on open bugs for it
<seb128> or ask to pitti if he knows about it
<simira> it's not a bug on apport
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84202 in apport (main) "qt restart button broken" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84202
<sfllaw> simira: The crash dump should still be in /var/crash/
<sfllaw> Apport is still kind of lame for just disappearing.
<simira> sfllaw: thanks!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84203 in linux-meta (main) "Depends: linux-image-2.6.17-11-386 but it is not installable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84203
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84204 in Ubuntu "APIC error on CPU0: 40(40)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84204
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84205 in ubiquity (main) "Grub install failure Code 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84205
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84206 in hardinfo (universe) "[apport]  hardinfo crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84206
<bddebian> Boo
<pochu> bug 1 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in ichthux "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<pochu> :)
<pochu> what happened, the server went off?
<coNP> sure
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84207 in firefox (main) "firefox error" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84207
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84208 in totem (main) "[apport]  totem-video-indexer crashed with SIGFPE" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84208
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84209 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "subselect bug in amd64 compiled version" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84209
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84211 in capisuite (universe) "capisuite broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84211
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84212 in linhdd (universe) "[apport]  linHDD crashed with UnboundLocalError in speed_test()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84212
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84214 in firefox (main) "RFE: snapshot builds of Firefox 3" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84214
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84216 in python-defaults (main) "error appears when close the Boa Constructor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84216
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84217 in compiz (universe) "wishlist: include extra plugins" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84217
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84218 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "skge eth0 does not get enabled automatically on boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84218
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84213 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with RuntimeError in exit()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84213
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84215 in gwget2 (universe) "Do you want to Cancel or Cancel?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84215
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84220 in espeak (universe) "No speech in totem using eSpeak w/ Orca" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84220
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84219 in firefox (main) "Don't know.  I just saw the Bug message this morning and I don't remember a crash last night." [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84219
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84221 in ubuntulooks (main) "ubuntulooks causes massive memory use at startup for Firefox 3 trunk build" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84221
<coNP> lol @ #84219
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83669 in ubuntu-website "navigation overlaid on 800px window (dup-of: 47820)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83669
<sfllaw> coNP: That is amusing...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84222 in psi (universe) "[apport]  psi crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84222
<localverb> I Need help .... I know this is a bug channel  ,but please I am trying to use Ekiga on ubuntu 6.10  ...but it reports that I have symmetric NAT .... I have a DSL modem/router ....what's the solution ? please
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84223 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84223
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84224 in Ubuntu "able to change root pass without confirming old pass" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84224
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84225 in pam-keyring (universe) "Please sync 0.0.8-3 from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84225
<Ubugtu> New bug: #83976 in soyuz "-security vs. -updates/-proposed version comparison needs to be removed" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83976
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84226 in fast-user-switch-applet (universe) "Fast user switch applet causes high processor load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84226
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84227 in cupsys (main) "cupsys doesnt seems to see printers available on network" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84227
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84228 in partman-md (main) "RAID catch-22 on power5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84228
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84229 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[feisty]  [amd64]  a lot of programs get status D+" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84229
* dholbach went through all evolution bugs
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84230 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "some alternative entries are not updated" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84230
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84231 in Ubuntu "Feisty - Report problem have a problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84231
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84232 in Ubuntu "Feisty Update manager..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84232
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84233 in mozplugger (universe) "mozplugger and evince-gtk can't open pdf file in Xubuntu" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84233
<cypher1> dholbach, wow ! the fix i am doing shows total number of bugs in evolution as 266, Confirmed: 202, Needs Info: 34, Fix Commited: 5, Unconfirmed: 25 :)
<dholbach> cypher1: ROCK and ROLL
<cypher1> dholbach, you had gone through all those evolution bugs !
<dholbach> yeah :)
<seb128> 25 unconfirmed, that's pretty good
<seb128> rocking job guys ;)
<dholbach> cypher1: I thought a bit about it... what if we'd organise the buglist like this:
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84234 in jack-audio-connection-kit (universe) "jackd crashes on qjackctrl launch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84234
<dholbach> cypher1: buglist.unconfirmed = set(bugno1, bugno2, ...), buglist.confirmed = set(bugno3, bugno4, ...), buglist.needsinfo = set(bugno5, bugno6, ...),
<dholbach> cypher1: that way we could easily do stuff like            ./bughelper --needsinfo <....>          and just let it work through the needsinfo list
<dholbach> cypher1: without arguments, it'd just consider     bl.needsinfo+bl.confirmed+bl.unconfirmed+...    etc etc
<dholbach> does that make sense?
<cypher1> dholbach, when the option for statistics is used, not only the count but the bugnumbers are also shown.. did i get correct ?
<dholbach> we should generally parse that data
<cypher1> dholbach, ok
<dholbach> for  bugnumbers   you'd just    print "Unconfirmed: %s" % bl.unconfirmed   etc
<dholbach> for  bugnumbers   you'd just    print "Unconfirmed: %s" % len(bl.unconfirmed)   etc
<dholbach> sorry :)
<cypher1> got it :) thanks !
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84235 in pcmanx-gtk2 (universe) "PCMan X 0.3.5 crashed after selecting the special texts." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84235
<cypher1> i will code it like that
<dholbach> cypher1: you rock! :)
<dholbach> i'm hacking on the last remaining 0.1 bug
<dholbach> (apart from documentation)
<dholbach> bughelper is in really good shape
* dholbach hugs cypher1
* cypher1 hugs dholbach 
<cypher1> dholbach, can i pm ?
<dholbach> sure
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84237 in Ubuntu "GNOME Control Center Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84237
<pochu> hey guys, there are a lot of bugs in control centre
<coNP> pochu: a great job for you to kill a friday evening with :)
<pochu> coNP: I want to do it, but with compiz ;)
<pochu> coNP: however, after doing it with compiz, maybe I can do it with cc :)
<pochu> maybe not :P
<pochu> hehe
<bdmurray> pochu: If you actually sweep a package for bugs could you update the BugSquad/AdoptPackage page?
<pochu> bdmurray: sure, thanks for the advice :)
<bdmurray> pochu: no problem.  I have been working on updating it myself whenever I sweep a package.
<pochu> bdmurray: I've just noticed it :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84238 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "[feisty]  kernel 2.6.17 in feisty repository cannot boot " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84238
<bdmurray> Perhaps I should re-email the bugsquad list about it.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84239 in gdm (main) "TimedLoginDelay seems to fail to take smaller values then 30" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84239
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84240 in Ubuntu "keyboard not working after resume from suspend to ram (hp nx7400)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84240
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84241 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84241
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84242 in firefox (main) "Firefox address bar search broken using proxy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84242
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84243 in sound-juicer (main) "crash when clicking continue without selecting a disk on ambiguous disk popup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84243
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84244 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "nautilus-cd-burner-rapport-d-anomalies" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84244
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84245 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox blocks video output" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84245
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84246 in Ubuntu "USB power to mobile phone" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84246
<pochu> working on compiz :D
<seb128> pochu: good!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84249 in mono (main) "mono_jit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84249
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84250 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84250
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84251 in coreutils (main) "Crash in 'echo'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84251
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84252 in xorg (main) "Crash of graphic system from time to time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84252
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84253 in ubiquity (main) "partitioner hangs at 46%" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84253
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84254 in gnome-panel (main) "right click > "remove from panel" always removes the menu bar if a menu was open" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84254
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84255 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with SystemError in open()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84255
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84257 in Ubuntu "Couldn't display "smb:///mshome  The location is not a folder." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84257
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84258 in Ubuntu "Feisty: konqueror & akregator & kmail don't fetch informations from the web" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84258
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84259 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with SystemError in open()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84259
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84260 in Ubuntu "Started beryl, but it crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84260
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84261 in Ubuntu "Update manager don't make upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84261
<seb128> sfllaw: ping?
<seb128> sfllaw: could you not mark all the gnome-panel crashers duplicate just because they don't have an useful backtrace? The submitters and descriptions are differents and there is no indications they are similar problem
<seb128> sfllaw: or there is something indicating they are dupped that I skipped?
<seb128> bdmurray: similar question about bug #84250
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84250 in gnome-panel "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 84241)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84250
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84241 in gnome-panel "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84241
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84263 in evolution (main) "can't send e-mails as bug is sitting in it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84263
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84264 in Ubuntu "some games do not install gnome menu items: lmarbles, ltris, pingus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84264
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84262 in nautilus (main) "Gnome desktop icons are shifted when the file is edited" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84262
<bdmurray> seb128: I looked at the ProcCmdline
<seb128> bdmurray: that's standard gnome-panel (the --sm-client-id is because it's started with the session)
<bdmurray> seb128: okay
<seb128> I'm undupping it
<seb128> to know if they are the same crasher we really need a backtrace
<seb128> and the coredumps are broken due to linux at the moment
<seb128> we are basically screwed until BenC fix it
<bdmurray> seb128: okay, sounds good.  Is there an ETA on that?
<seb128> probably next week
<seb128> he's working on some other thing and fixing apport is next on his list apparently
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84266 in Ubuntu "hourglass is displayed longer time than it is necessary in administrative applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84266
<bdmurray> anybody know if dholbach is still around?
<coNP> NickServ says "Last Seen: 2 hours 4 minutes 44 seconds ago"
<seb128> bdmurray: no, he called it a day
<seb128> bdmurray: he's working tomorrow though (he switched monday for saturday) so you can probably drop him a mail if you need something
<bdmurray> seb128: thanks
<seb128> np
<davmor2> Hey guys the amd64 nvidia hang up problem has now stopped with the inclusion of the new boot splash huray.  My question though out of all of the bugs this effected which can you say is fixed?
<seb128> davmor2: no magic reply there, need to go through the bug and ask to the submitter if his problem is fixed probably
<seb128> or close the bugs which are known to be fixed
<davmor2> that's the problem though so are on dapper others on edgy this only applies as far as I know to feisty.  So the bug would still be relevant even though the fix is released.
<seb128> you can ask people if they can try on feisty
<seb128> and mark Needs Info until then
<davmor2> Okay thanks
<seb128> np
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84268 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice/cups Interaction on differing PPD files causes OO.o to lock up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84268
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84270 in jack-audio-connection-kit (universe) "Crash at Start Up" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84270
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84271 in gnome-netstatus (main) "[apport]  gnome-netstatus-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84271
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84267 in Ubuntu "need to mouse-leave and mouse-enter widget when it became enabled" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84267
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84269 in evolution (main) "When invoked from nautilus-sendto, evolution should show the progress dialog for sending the message" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84269
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84272 in cupsys (main) "OpenOffice/cups Interaction on differing PPD files cause OO.o lockup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84272
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84274 in gnome-panel (main) "[apport]  gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84274
<sfllaw> seb128: They seem alike, in that no other application is doing this, and it happened very recently.
<sfllaw> seb128: Like, everyone is reporting the same bug.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84275 in Ubuntu "some applications steal focus on their start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84275
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84276 in meta-kde (main) "infinite loop with PrintScreen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84276
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84277 in gnomebaker (universe) "Gnome Baker crashes when I format an CD-RW (Edgy)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84277
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84278 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "infinite loop with PrintScreen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84278
<bdmurray> whoops, don't try to reproduce that one
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84279 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed after installing "Gmail Notify" via Add/Remove applications" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84279
<pochu> hehehe :)
<bdmurray> luckily it didn't crash my system
<pochu> bdmurray: so it's confirmed :)
<bdmurray> yep
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84280 in Ubuntu "keyboard problem (USB) generating "&&&&&&" caracters" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84280
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84281 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with TypeError in BindingIsVisibleMethod()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84281
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84282 in gaim-encryption (universe) "gaim crashes on sending a message with encryption turned on" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84282
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84283 in nexuiz (universe) "nexuiz package is not installable." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84283
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84284 in usplash (main) "Fiesty: libusplash0 failed to unpack" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84284
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84285 in gimp (main) "[apport]  gimp-2.2 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84285
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84286 in inkscape (main) "[apport]  inkscape crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84286
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-02-10
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84287 in hwdb-client (main) "[apport]  hwdb-send crashed with HTTPError in http_error_default()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84287
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84288 in Ubuntu "beryl crashes when using Evolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84288
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84289 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Linux-image upgrade messes up menu.1st" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84289
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84290 in control-center (main) "software sources icon in control panel does nothing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84290
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84291 in synaptic (main) "synaptic repositories menu item does nothing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84291
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84292 in gnome-pilot (main) "gpilotd crashes when synchronising tasks with no due date" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84292
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84293 in nexuiz-data (universe) "[UVF exception request]  nexuiz-data 2.2.3-1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84293
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84294 in firefox (main) "Firefox freezed and crashed when clicking the bookmark menu." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84294
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84296 in nautilus (main) "Missing feature for CD drive and CD-RW" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84296
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84297 in gnome-power-manager (main) "no cpu scaling at all" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84297
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84298 in hal (main) "[apport]  hald-addon-cpufreq crashed with SIGSEGV in g_strdup_printf()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84298
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84299 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-volume-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84299
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84300 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[apport]  gnome-power-manager crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84300
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84303 in ubiquity (main) "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84303
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84304 in gaim-encryption (universe) "[UVF exception]  gaim-encryption_3.0+beta8-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84304
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84305 in Ubuntu "NetworkManager doesn't work properly on feisty herd 3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84305
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84306 in wxwidgets2.6 (universe) "Crash on closing active tabs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84306
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84307 in Ubuntu "NetworkManager does not recognise any interface after upgrade to 2.6.20-7" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84307
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84308 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  Every launcher in debian menu appears twice" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84308
<ash211> does anybody know what package generates /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<ash211> dpkg -S isn't working (thanks Hobbsee)
<ash211> isn't finding anything, rather
<Hobbsee> i'd imagine xorg of some description
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84309 in Ubuntu "Fesity, during upgrade regenerating initrd 8 times" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84309
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84310 in istanbul (universe) "[apport]  istanbul crashed with TypeError in save()"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84310
<Hobbsee> xserver-xorg, i think
<ash211> it's for bug 63365
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63365 in xorg "[Edgy]  xorg incorrectly detects "lv3:ralt_switch" option" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/63365
<ash211> thanks Hobbsee
<pochu> Fesity :S
<pochu> Hobbsee: is bug 84309 in initramfs?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84309 in Ubuntu "Fesity, during upgrade regenerating initrd 8 times" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84309
<Hobbsee> pochu: i'd say so, yes
<pochu> well, I see know
<pochu> now
<pochu> 1st the kernels them selves
<pochu> 2nd brltty
<pochu> 3rd for volumeid
<pochu> 4rd for initramfs-tools
<pochu> :)
<ash211> hobbsee: assigning to xserver-xorg gets directed to xorg instead
<ash211> " 'xserver-xorg' is a binary package. This bug has been assigned to its source package 'xorg' instead. "
<Hobbsee> right.  yep
<ash211> well ok.  it was on xorg earlier :)
<Hobbsee> ash211: ahh.  i wasnt sure what the source of    xserver-xorg was
<ash211> i didn't know either.  just looking for the right package for the bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84312 in firefox (main) "latest segment faults on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84312
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84313 in Ubuntu "network-manager not deleting resolvconf information on resume from suspend" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84313
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84314 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17 (restricted) "Please update nvidia to 1.0-9746" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84314
<pochu> good night!
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84315 in Ubuntu "ubuntu GUI Crashed and did not restore anymore! (Not Restorable !!?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84315
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84317 in ubuntulooks (main) "Ubuntulooks theme corruption in VirtualBox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84317
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84316 in kdelibs (main) "Konqueror crashed on www.sans.org twice." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84316
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84318 in kdebase (main) "I suggest Konqueror should to propose correct words when typing in a web page." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84318
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84319 in kdebluetooth (main) "kbluetooth file receive shows 'kb' instead of '%'" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84319
<FliesLikeABrick> can anyone tell me the name of the package that handles screen/display brightness on laptops?
<Nafallo> gnome-power-manager
<FliesLikeABrick> anyone in here using feisty on a thinkpad?
<FliesLikeABrick> I've got a bug that I've confirmed on my T40 and T42
<Nafallo> you might want to file it then
<FliesLikeABrick> yeah, I'm just looking to see if anyone has more information for me first
<FliesLikeABrick> Nafallo would that be the name of the source package to file it under as well?
<Nafallo> AFAIK, yes
<FliesLikeABrick> k
<FliesLikeABrick> its something that worked in edgy and acts downright weird in feisty
<Nafallo> regression then
<FliesLikeABrick> yep
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84324 in gtk+2.0 (main) "bogus recently used file causes endless loop of crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84324
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84327 in vlc (universe) "[feisty]  mouse disappears over vlc output" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84327
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84330 in ubiquity (main) "Installer Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84330
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84331 in ubiquity (main) "cant seem to install....pls help" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84331
<dholbach> good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84334 in gimmie (universe) "[apport]  gimmie crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84334
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84335 in partitioner (universe) "Installer partition editor does not set bootable flag" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84335
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84336 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Xgl crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84336
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84338 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84338
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84340 in xorg (main) "Upgrade to kernel 2.6.17-11-386 breaks X/NVidia" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84340
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84341 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84341
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84342 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed in background while working with an other application" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84342
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84343 in Ubuntu "crash when resize a window carelessly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84343
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84344 in firefox (main) "firefox crash after updating today" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84344
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84345 in Ubuntu "installer crashed  when I want modify my  partition table " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84345
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84346 in control-center (main) "Font rendering bug in Gnome Control Centre sidebar" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84346
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84347 in pbbuttonsd (main) "[regression]  pbbuttonsd KBDMode=fkeysfirst doesn't work anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84347
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84349 in dict-gcide (main) "E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/fr.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty_main_i18n_Translation-fr" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84349
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84348 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "X wont start after upgrade to -11 kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84348
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84350 in Ubuntu "(On-screen keyboard) run-onboard.py crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84350
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84351 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythfrontend crashed when starting livetv" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84351
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84353 in blam (universe) "blam crashes when displaying a feed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84353
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84354 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "radeon in feisty: drm fails at first start, runs at restart X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84354
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84355 in Ubuntu "gdm does not start after boot (and usplash): black screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84355
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84356 in libgnucrypto-java (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84356
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84357 in bouncycastle (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84357
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84358 in octaviz (universe) "octaviz package broken in edgy" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84358
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84359 in Ubuntu "JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84359
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84360 in xorg (main) "Driver Vesa con Nvidia 6100" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84360
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84364 in totem (main) "Totem crash when saving a PlayList" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84364
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84362 in ubiquity (main) "installation crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84362
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84363 in nautilus (main) "nautilus can't remount non-removable media" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84363
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84365 in Ubuntu "Installer crashed at 22%, "copying files"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84365
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84366 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84366
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84367 in amarok (main) "amarok ipod eject " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84367
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84369 in linuxtv-dvb (universe) "DVB-S card doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84369
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84370 in synaptic (main) "can't edit repositories in synaptic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84370
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84371 in Ubuntu "After sound recording can't hear recorded sound in Kubuntu Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84371
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84372 in Ubuntu "ipw3945 not working with 2.6.17-11-generic" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84372
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84374 in ltsp (main) "ltsp-build-client ends abnormally" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84374
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84375 in beagle (main) "beagled-helper loops on jpeg files" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84375
<bddebian> Boo
<marnanel> what do I use to get the actual core dump binary file out of a .crash file?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84376 in kdebase (main) "Long delay before KDM starts" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84376
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84377 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes on some sites" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84377
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84378 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[regression]  Changing CPU frequency affects both CPU cores instead of one" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84378
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84379 in gnome-panel (main) "Window Selector applet doesn't use the same background colour as the other applets" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84379
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84389 in cinepaint (universe) "[apport]  whirlpinch.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84389
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84390 in cinepaint (universe) "[apport]  sphere.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84390
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84387 in cinepaint (universe) "[apport]  shadow_bevel.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84387
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84388 in cinepaint (universe) "[apport]  foggify.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84388
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84381 in ffmpeg (universe) "[apport]  ffmpeg crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84381
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84382 in cinepaint (universe) "[apport]  clothify.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84382
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84384 in cinepaint (universe) "[apport]  whirlpinch.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84384
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84385 in cinepaint (universe) "[apport]  clothify.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84385
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84380 in cinepaint (universe) "[apport]  pdbbrowse.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84380
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84383 in cinepaint (universe) "[apport]  sphere.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84383
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84386 in cinepaint (universe) "[apport]  gimpcons.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84386
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84391 in cinepaint (universe) "[apport]  foggify.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84391
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84392 in gpsdrive (universe) "gpsdrive doesn't work with kismet" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84392
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84393 in cinepaint (universe) "cinepaint errors on install/setup/startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84393
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84394 in Ubuntu "update hangs loading repos" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84394
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84395 in configlet (universe) "Problem removing configlet-frontends (Feisty)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84395
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84396 in azureus (universe) "Can't add plugins to azureus (with plugin install wizard)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84396
<bdmurray> dholbach: good morning
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84397 in xchat (universe) "/join autocompletion shows only already joint channels" [Low,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84397
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84398 in Ubuntu "canon usbprinter ip1500doesnt.work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84398
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84399 in firefox (main) "Returning from full screen doesn't return window to maximized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84399
<dholbach> hey bdmurray
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84400 in adesklets (universe) "just crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84400
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84401 in Ubuntu "Traditional Chinese install failed in Feisty Herd 1/2/3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84401
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84402 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox doesn't play shoutcast streams" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84402
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84403 in firefox (main) "Don't know" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84403
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84404 in amsn (universe) "amsn 0.96 of Kubuntu feisty fails to change skin" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84404
<alex_muntada> anybody around is developing bughelper? I have a question about bzr
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84405 in firefox (main) "Flash player a pain to install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84405
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84407 in beagle (main) "error on startup" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84407
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84406 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84406
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84409 in pan (main) "'pan2' shouldn't replace 'pan' until it's more stable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84409
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84408 in xine-lib (main) "Brokwn support for realmedia files in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84408
<bdmurray> alex_muntada: I've done some work with it.
<alex_muntada> bdmurray: I just asked in #bzr, but I'll appreciate your confirmation
<alex_muntada> I'd like to know how to push changes into bughelper.main after reviewing them
<alex_muntada> I'm told that I can use: bzr merge http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dholbach/bughelper/bughelper.dev
<alex_muntada> and then commit and push them into bughelper.main
<alex_muntada> bdmurray: did you ever do that?
<bdmurray> alex_muntada: do you mean push from bughelper.dev to bughelper.main ?
<alex_muntada> bdmurray: yes
<bdmurray> have you done a bzr push before?
<alex_muntada> bdmurray: yes, but in my own branch only :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84410 in gaphor (universe) "[apport]  gaphor crashed with TypeError: Cannot create a consistent method resolution" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84410
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84411 in gnome-power-manager (main) "hald & gnome-power-man consume CPU cycles" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84411
<bdmurray> bzr commits have to be done over ssh.  have you added an ssh key to launchpad?
<alex_muntada> bdmurray: sure, and tried that it works with my own bughelper.dev branch
<alex_muntada> bdmurray: my question is about pushing someone else's changes into bughelper.main
<alex_muntada> after reviewing them
<bdmurray> I think you could just do a one time push to bughelper.main
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84412 in keepassx (universe) "please sync keepassx/unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84412
<alex_muntada> bdmurray: you mean after the bzr merge ... thing?
<bdmurray> I haven't worked with merge, but it seems that this only when each has unique changes
<bdmurray> Which shouldn't be the case
<bdmurray> dev should have everything main has +some
<bdmurray> so, I'd do bzr push sftp://servername.com/this/directory/here
<alex_muntada> I was told by radix in #bzr that bzr merge + bzr push sftp:// should work, but I'd like to confirm with one of the bughelper developers that have done it yet
<alex_muntada> I asked dholbach but he's quite busy right now, so I was asking just in case someone else could confirm
<bdmurray> okay.  were you reviewing dholbach's most recent changes in .dev
<alex_muntada> bdmurray: yeah! that's it
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84413 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus ipod remount fails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84413
<bdmurray> alex_muntada: cool, I really think a simple bzr push is the right thing.
<alex_muntada> bdmurray: you mean a bzr push from dholbach's .dev?
<bdmurray> alex_muntada: correct from the checked out .dev to .main if you think it is all good.
<alex_muntada> bdmurray: but what would happen if dholbach had pushed new changes in his own branch (i.e. r79, now it's r78)
<alex_muntada> is there a way to "select" only r78?
<dholbach> you can always take a look at the log
<alex_muntada> maybe something like svn's ....bughelper.dev@78?
<dholbach> bzr log
<dholbach> then you can look at the diff       bzr diff -r<...>
<dholbach> bzr merge    also takes the '-r<...>' argument
<dholbach> I think I have to buy a new computer on monday
<dholbach> gar
<alex_muntada> dholbach: sorry about that :'(
<bdmurray> dholbach: for what?
<dholbach> i can't get my amd64 to boot again
<bdmurray> doh! that's not good
<dholbach> it mumles something about "cpu overclocking" through the speakers - options i never played with
<alex_muntada> dholbach: so the "best" way to push only the intended revision (i.e. 78) is by using bzr merge -r 78 http://...
<bdmurray> can you get in the bios?
<dholbach> bdmurray: no, unfortunately not
<alex_muntada> and then bzr push
<dholbach> alex_muntada: yes - you can always review your changes again afterwards
<bdmurray> have you tried pulling the motherboard battery to get it to wipe the BIOS?
<dholbach> and   bzr revert   if it's not ok
<dholbach> i'll try that now, there's also a jumper for bios reset
<dholbach> i just have to find the handbook :)
<alex_muntada> dholbach: thanks, that makes me feel better, so I don't break anything
<dholbach> alex_muntada: the good thing about bzr is that branching is cheap
<alex_muntada> :)
<dholbach> bzr branch bughelper.main test-bughelper
<dholbach> and then you can play with it until you're happy
<dholbach> bdmurray, alex_muntada: thanks for your support
* alex_muntada hugs dholbach
<bdmurray> dholbach: thank you for all your work
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> thanks
<bdmurray> so -H should work on bugs w/o a package?
<dholbach> yes
<bdmurray> that's great, I'm excited
<alex_muntada> too bad I'm not a Python programmer, so I could contribute more code; if it was written in Perl... :-P
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84414 in slab (universe) "search field missing if beagle is not running" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84414
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84415 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashes when launching Azureus" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84415
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84416 in Ubuntu "LANGUAGE environment variable not set" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84416
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84417 in wammu (universe) "[apport]  wammu crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84417
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84418 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Please upgrade ipw2200 driver" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84418
<alex_muntada> dholbach: I found some minor fixes tbd in bughelper.dev~r78
<alex_muntada> should I place a bug of fix them before pushing into .main?
<alex_muntada> they're merely typos
<dholbach> sure, do a new commit with those changes
<alex_muntada> ok, thanks
<dholbach> have a nice evening everybody
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84419 in atokx (multiverse) "[Sync Request]  Sync atokx (1.0-18) from Debian unstable (contrib)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84419
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84420 in grip (universe) "no sound with grip" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84420
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84422 in hal (main) "[apport]  hal-device-manager crashed with KeyError in update_tab_usb()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84422
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84421 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84421
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84423 in synaptic (main) "[feisty]  Synaptic closes when changing the repositories" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84423
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84424 in totem (main) "totem reported a crash but program continued to play music" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84424
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84426 in Ubuntu "Cd-rom.iso doesn't work right in the sources.list" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84426
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84427 in gnome-osd (universe) "[apport]  gnome-osd-event-bridge crashed with DBusException in __call__()" (dup-of: 82507)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84427
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84428 in tcsh (main) "history in tcsh doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84428
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84429 in ubiquity (main) "Crash after partitioning" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84429
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84430 in gnash (universe) "[Feisty AMD64]  firefox forces restart of gdm when trying to play flash w/gnash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84430
<FliesLikeABrick> can anyone confirm this (feisty) : custom application launchers can't be added to the gnome-panel in feisty.  if it is just the application name like 'gkrellm' or 'vlc' or anything, it works fine.. but trying to add something like 'gkrellm --server alb.u13.net' results in the launcher not showing up.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84431 in gmediaserver (universe) "GMediaServer fails to add the terminating '\0' to strings it parse from SortCriteria" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84431
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84432 in beagle (main) "Beagle crashed for no apparent reason" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84432
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84433 in Ubuntu "Can't start ubuntu After installation (Intel Core 2 Duo with / Pentium D 2.66)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84433
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84434 in streamtuner (universe) "streamtuner crashes on stream selection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84434
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84435 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "prism2 not working anymore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84435
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84436 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu 6.06 installer crashes at the end" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84436
<jjesse> quick question can someone take a look @ bug #35757 and help me figure out if I can close it or not?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35757 in pkgsel "dapper f5: installer, "select and install programs" " [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/35757
<jjesse> the last message from the originial poster said that he was told not to close this bug
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84437 in apt (main) "apt-get: missing/wrong package in repository" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84437
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84438 in sim (universe) "sim instant messenger disfigured in feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84438
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84439 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  Gnome panels and alt+f2 don't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84439
<FliesLikeABrick> can anyone confirm this (feisty) : custom application launchers can't be added to the gnome-panel in feisty.  if it is just the application name like 'gkrellm' or 'vlc' or anything, it works fine.. but trying to add something like 'gkrellm --server alb.u13.net' results in the launcher not showing up.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84440 in Ubuntu "beryl crashes on logon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84440
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84441 in firefox (main) "mailing list test bug please ignore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84441
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84443 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Kubuntu will not complete install." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84443
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84444 in boa-constructor (universe) "boa-constructor crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84444
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84445 in Ubuntu "crash after latest update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84445
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84446 in Ubuntu "crash after latest update" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84446
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84447 in bluez-btsco (universe) "btsco will not longer be maintained" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84447
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84448 in Ubuntu "Theme Manager in Ubuntu Not Wroking-Hanging " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84448
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84449 in Ubuntu "Problem adding mp3s to rhythmbox from a remote host." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84449
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84450 in firefox (main) "mozilla bugs test please ignore" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84450
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84451 in linuxsampler (universe) "Linuxsampler is unfree, and this is reported incorrectly" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84451
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-02-11
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84453 in msttcorefonts (multiverse) "msttcorefonts installs non-free fonts automatically and doesn't ask if user agrees with license" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84453
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84454 in ubiquity (main) "Installation Crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84454
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84455 in linux-meta (main) "ondemand cpu governor prevents resume from RAM on X60s" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84455
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84456 in firefox (main) "Firefox quits when trying to play a real-audio without having a player installed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84456
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84457 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with AttributeError in MakeBackendWidgets()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84457
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84458 in gdm (main) "gdmsetup does not work, lacks custom.conf" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84458
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84459 in beryl-settings (universe) "[apport]  beryl-settings crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84459
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84460 in Ubuntu "feisty log out xserver crash-system crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84460
<parag0n> hey guys, i've just run across a bug in ubuntu with brltty, i've tried to report it on launchpad, but it won't send me a confirmation email
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84461 in Ubuntu "sysinfo failed dbus connection" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84461
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84462 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with NameError in init_proxy()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84462
<FliesLikeABrick> parag0n what is the domain of the e-mail address you're trying to register with?
<FliesLikeABrick> hotmail by chance?
<parag0n> nope
<parag0n> its a proper domain
<FliesLikeABrick> not being caught as spam?
<parag0n> nope, i've checked the spam bin
<FliesLikeABrick> do you know if the mailserver uses graylisting?
<parag0n> i dont
<parag0n> (know)
<FliesLikeABrick> does launchpad let you request another confirmation e-mail if you try logging in?
<FliesLikeABrick> if the mailserver uses greylisting, that could be the cause of the delay.  If thats the case, then requesting another e-mail now should work and you'll get the other one later
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84463 in exaile (universe) "Exaile need  python-gtkhtml2 to show the "Information" tab" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84463
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84464 in xorg (main) "frequent X freezes (6.10, x86_64, nv driver)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84464
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84465 in Ubuntu "cannot acces to the "select pkg sources window"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84465
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84466 in vim (main) "[apport]  package vim-tiny failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84466
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84467 in coreutils (main) "md5sum can't read md5 files with CRLF line terminators" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84467
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84469 in gnome-vfs (universe) "Gnome-vfs FTP file transfer : wrong order replacing files on a remote FTP server" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84469
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84470 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "CPIA webcam support has sysfs problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84470
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84471 in gnome-games (main) "[apport]  gnome-sudoku crashed with KeyError in entry_validate()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84471
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84472 in bughelper (main) "documentation out of date" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84472
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84473 in ubiquity (main) "manual partitioning fails in numerous fatal ways, ERASES WRONG PARITTION. Bad kubuntu! Bad!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84473
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84474 in Ubuntu "feisty mute" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84474
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84475 in gnome-schedule (universe) "[gnome-schedule]  GUI behaves wrong" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84475
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84476 in apt (main) "Wedged at 100% cpu with --fix-missing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84476
<cowbud> anyone awake? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker/+bug/83997 should this bug be closed since upstream responsded to the person and denied his request?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83997 in tracker "tracker should not index mounted directory trees" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<cowbud> or will it automatically be taken care of when they clear it out of the gnome bugzilla db?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84478 in tracker (universe) "[feisty]  tracker doesn't install properly " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84478
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84480 in acpi-support (main) "power button is ignored by acpi scripts when running kpowersave" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84480
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84481 in firefox (main) "libnss3 does not depend on libnspr" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84481
<kgoetz> Burgundavia: ping?
<Burgundavia> kgoetz: pong
<Burgundavia> re: https://launchpad.net/bugs/84477
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84477 in ubuntu-website "linspire missing from news page" [Undecided,Rejected] 
<Burgundavia> ?
<kgoetz> Burgundavia: yes. i was trying to say 'linspire should be on teh derived distros page'
<kgoetz> rather then 'the press release is wrong'
<Burgundavia> ah
<kgoetz> :/
<kgoetz> sorry, i was a bit far from lucid, but didnt realise until you replied
<Burgundavia> ah, oops
<Burgundavia> kgoetz: ok, fixed the bug report
<kgoetz> Burgundavia: thank you
<Burgundavia> no worries
<kgoetz> sorry about the sas in the reply too... :/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84482 in Ubuntu "installer crashed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84482
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84483 in rezound (universe) "rezound crashed when undoing large action while playing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84483
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84485 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "Notvatel Merlin UX870 HDSPA card not supported on Kernel 2.6.17" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84485
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84486 in vm (universe) "vm for emacs21 ignores variable user-mail-address" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84486
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84487 in backuppc (main) "removing deb leaves symlink which causes apache to fail starting" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84487
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84488 in Ubuntu "Problem with wireless card" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84488
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84489 in bughelper (main) "~/.bughelper/config not created by sudo apt-get install bughelper" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84489
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84490 in Ubuntu "Skype corrupts synaptic after file move" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84490
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84491 in bughelper (main) "missing options in bughelper man page" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84491
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84493 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with SystemError in open()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84493
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84492 in xmms (main) "xmms crashes on start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84492
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84494 in Ubuntu "impossible to shutdown the system" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84494
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84495 in Ubuntu "Sound doesn't work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84495
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84496 in system-tools-backends (main) "run-parts: /etc/dbus-1/event.d/70system-tools-backends exited with return code 1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84496
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84497 in openoffice.org (main) "Crash on navigating bad symlink in Save As..." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84497
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84498 in net-snmp (main) "snmpd doesn't report correct uptime" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84498
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84501 in epiphany-browser (main) "Java6 Web Start just opens the Java control panel instead of running the application" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84501
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84502 in ontv (universe) "2.4.0 is out" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84502
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84503 in language-pack-cs (main) "gnome: budi" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84503
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84505 in Ubuntu "sound volume control broken on dell inspiron 9300 laptop" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84505
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84507 in Ubuntu "Thinkpad T43p no longer suspends" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84507
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84504 in Ubuntu ""Report a problem" opens the url with the users home dir as prefix" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84504
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84506 in Ubuntu "radeon in feisty: black screen at start gdm" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84506
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84509 in devede (multiverse) "lacks dependency on python-gtk2 and python-glade2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84509
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84510 in gpixpod (universe) "[apport]  gpixpod.py crashed with UnboundLocalError in HALdetect()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84510
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84508 in synaptic (main) "[apport]  synaptic crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84508
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84511 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with SystemError in open()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84511
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84512 in rhythmbox (main) "Rythmbox crashed while modifying a songs properties" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84512
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84514 in pulseaudio (main) "Doesn't start on Thinkpad R51" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84514
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84515 in Ubuntu "2 python packages not present in fr.archive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84515
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84518 in exaile (universe) "[apport]  exaile crashed with TypeError in update_rating()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84518
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84520 in mono (main) "several applications generate the same mono unhandled execption" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84520
<Le-Chuck_IT1> Hi there
<Le-Chuck_IT1> should bug #77026 be marked as "fix released" or did I misunderstand the ubuntu BTS?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77026 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Update toshiba_acpi.c to version 0.19a" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77026
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84522 in puredata (universe) "Hang or Crash when deleting one of multiple references to a subpatch" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84522
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84523 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[feisty]  regression: gnome-power-manager is unable to set brightness" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84523
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84524 in Ubuntu "thinkpad t20 doesn't poweroff on shutdown" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84524
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84525 in ubiquity (main) "install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84525
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84528 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "kernel 2.6.17-11-server with speedtouch usb modem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84528
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84526 in gnash (universe) "Gnash menu launcher (/usr/share/applications/gnash.desktop file) doesn't start any application, also gnash isn't asociated with SWF mimetype" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84526
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84527 in kdebase (main) "Kubuntu Feisty crash when rebooting or turning off from KDE session" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84527
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84529 in ubiquity (main) "edgy install crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84529
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84530 in pdftk (universe) "pdftk man page is out-of-date" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84530
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84531 in sagcad (universe) "sagcad crashed on use of dimension line" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84531
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84532 in openoffice.org2-amd64 (main) "File Dialogs too small" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84532
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84533 in gdb-doc (main) "sync request" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84533
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84534 in nautilus (main) "Folder properties bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84534
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84535 in bristol (universe) "Please get in sync with upstream versions" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84535
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84536 in Ubuntu "Feisty problem with MC and  folder contains "_"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84536
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84537 in procps (main) "sysctl.conf, net.ipv4.conf.default.forwarding, race condition?" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84537
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84538 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_device_get_history()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84538
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84540 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Ricoh R5C592 memory card reader 5-in-1 doesn't work on Lenovo N100 3000" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84540
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84541 in bluez-utils (main) "[feisty]  bluetooth mouse doesn't connect automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84541
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84542 in ubiquity (main) "Xubuntu feisty Desktop-CD (installer crashed 86%)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84542
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84543 in Ubuntu "parameters problem in Feisty hard drive partitioner program" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84543
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84544 in tsclient (main) "Wrong X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain key in tsclient.desktop file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84544
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84545 in firefox (main) "firefox crash on youtube" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84545
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84547 in Ubuntu "mis-functioning when hitting the restart now button on feisty herd 3 installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84547
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84548 in Ubuntu "Software sources button does not function of Feisty herd 3" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84548
<fernando> hi all
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84549 in qps (universe) "qps crash when double click python hpssd process" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84549
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84550 in ubiquity (main) "In step 5, user name should be guessed when the personal name is entered" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84550
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84551 in Ubuntu "Rhythmbox audio still audible with sound muted" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84551
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84553 in thunar (main) "usr_lib_thunar_xfce4_panel-plugins_thunar-tpa.1000.crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84553
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84554 in gnome-applets (main) "clock applet does not load evolution calendars" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84554
<pochu> hi coNP :)
<coNP> hey p
<coNP> ouchu :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84556 in gnome-utils (main) "[baobab]  Missing X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain key in baobab.desktop file" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84556
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84557 in xorg (main) "x.org from 6.10 incorrectly detects HorizSync for the Dell Latitude C800 panel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84557
<pochu> coNP: do you know bash?
<coNP> pochu: yep
<coNP> pochu: or more likely that "depends on"
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84558 in ubuntu-meta (main) "6.10 installer is unuseable at 800x600" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84558
<pochu> coNP: could you take a look at bug 65496? I think the script can be wrong
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65496 in amule "Amuled leaves zombie processes" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65496
<coNP> pochu: sure
<pochu> thanks :)
<trace_E_G> Hello
<trace_E_G> Can someone help me config my sound on a IBM 600e using 6.10?
<coNP> hi trace_E_G, I guess you should use #ubuntu for this
<trace_E_G> ok sorry ddn't see that
<coNP> trace_E_G: np :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84559 in Ubuntu "Invalid "no root partition" message from 6.10 installer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84559
<coNP> pochu: I don't know how amule executes scripts, but this seems to be fine for the first look
<pochu> coNP: ok, thanks :)
<pochu> coNP: I'll try to reproduce it
<coNP> pochu: good luck :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84560 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when trying to open Adblock window" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84560
<medders> Hi, is there any chance I could have a hand with a bug?
<medders> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/84448
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84448 in Ubuntu "Theme Manager in Ubuntu Not Wroking-Hanging " [Undecided,Needs info] 
<medders> I'm not quite sure waht to do
<medders> what*
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84561 in mplayer (multiverse) "new mplayer gives garbage audio output" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84561
<pochu> medders: the first thing you should do is change the package to the proper one :)
<medders> pochu: Okay, which package would you recommend? He says it affects more that ubuntu-theme-manager
<medders> would you say ubuntu-desktop?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84562 in puredata (universe) "Save status not changed when abstraction canvas properties changed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84562
<pochu> medders: he says it affects gnome-theme-manager, right?
<medders> pochu: yeah, but now he's saying it affects more than that
<pochu> lol
<pochu> hehe
<medders> :)
<pochu> medders: I think we should first see if this fails in an Ubuntu system (not Kubuntu with ubuntu-desktop)
<pochu> medders: if it doesn't fail, I think this is a ubuntu-desktop, or a gtk bug
<medders> okay
<pochu> medders: but that's just my opinion ;)
<pochu> coNP: WDYT?
<medders> pochu:  I take it its probably in ubuntu-desktop
<medders> pochu: my theme manager has always worked in a default install, and I think most peoples have
<pochu> medders: maybe he is losing a gtk lib (maybe not)
<pochu> I think also mine
<medders> true, how would I check that?
<pochu> medders: libgtk2.0-0, does that in his system? (ask him)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84563 in Ubuntu "kdetv sometimes failes to release v4l resources" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84563
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84564 in Ubuntu "pcc_acpi is not available as a package" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84564
<medders> should I ask him to do "sudo aptitude install libgtk2.0-0" and tell me if it installers or if it's already there?
<medders> i doubt hed know if its installed himself
<pochu> medders: dpkg -l libgtk2.0-0
<medders> I didn't know you could do that, thanks
<pochu> medders: and if it's not there, I would ask him to install and to test again
<pochu> medders: np :)
<pochu> medders: but that about libgtk is just an opinion :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84565 in totem (main) "totem crashes, while copying files from dvd to hdd" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84565
<medders> pochu: I've asked him to do that, hopefully we'll hear back soon
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84566 in Ubuntu "lm-sensors not working on vaio vgn fe 11s module: i2c-i801" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84566
<pochu> medders: and hopefully that solves the issue :) If that solves it, this would be an ubuntu-desktop bug, with missed dependencies, I think
<medders> pochu: that would be handy :)
<pochu> :)
<medders> is there a bug triagers mentoring scheme?
<medders> that would be handy, because for a newbie like me it's really useful to have someone helping
<pochu> medders: sure, one moment :)
<pochu> medders: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<pochu> medders: and once you are familiar with bugs, you may want to join the BugSquad: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<medders> I'm already a member, and I've read the wiki-page, I'm just not that good at spotting the signs yet I'm afraid
<medders> I guess it takes experience more than anything
<pochu> medders: sure. I'm also a little noob :) but with time you get experience :)
<medders> yeah, hopefully I'll learn from my mistrake too, I've made enough of them
<medders> mistakes*
<pochu> medders: I also did, and I also do nowadays :)
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> medders: but the best thing you can do is ask :)
<medders> definitely, there's no point guessing and fouling it up big time
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84555 in Ubuntu "Konqueror resets position to top of page on new page load" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84555
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84568 in Ubuntu "numlock light not working" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84568
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84567 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[feisty]  gnome-power-manager memory growth" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84567
<pochu> coNP: around?
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84570 in Ubuntu "Postscript files fail to open in separate KGhostView from Konqueror" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84570
<pochu> coNP: could you take a look at bug 84261?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84261 in update-manager "Update manager don't make upgrade" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84261
<pochu> coNP: I can't understand what's happening :S
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84569 in ntfs-3g (universe) "[UVF exception request]  ntfs-3g-0.0.0+20070207" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84569
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84571 in xserver-xgl (universe) "beryl crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84571
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84572 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with BadStatusLine in _read_status()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84572
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84573 in firefox (main) "Crash report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84573
<pochu> coNP: there is no need in looking that bug, already closed :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84574 in mesa-utils (main) "glx info crashes after nvidia-glx-legacy install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84574
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84576 in gnomebaker (universe) "GnomeBaker crashed after just wipping a CDRW." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84576
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84575 in Ubuntu ""report a problem" bad browser http address" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84575
<bddebian> Boo
<pochu> hi bddebian :)
<bddebian> Hello pochu
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84577 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashes during installation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84577
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84578 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "run ipw3945d as non-root" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84578
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84579 in hardinfo (universe) "Hardinfo crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84579
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84580 in avahi (main) "avahi-autoipd causes failure if multiple networking stanzas exist" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84580
<coNP> pochu: sorry, I was away :)
<pochu> coNP: np :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84586 in gnome-themes (main) "Please remove 6 of 7 a11y themes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84586
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84587 in gnome-panel (main) "[feisty]  launcher with arguments in command don't display" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84587
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84588 in Ubuntu "Installer does not detect Samsung SyncMaster 214T" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84588
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84589 in feisty-gdm-themes (main) "please package high contrast theme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84589
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84590 in Ubuntu "Incorrect resolution detected, with refresh of "-19568 Hz"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84590
<pochu> Burgundavia: ping?
<Burgundavia> pochu: pong
<pochu> Burgundavia: I commented some bugs you reported against compiz, could you check them?
<Burgundavia> yep, will do
<pochu> Burgundavia: thanks :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84591 in Ubuntu "feisty 20070210 persistent doesn't" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84591
<pochu> coNP: ping?
<coNP> pochu: ponh
<coNP> s/h/g/
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84592 in Ubuntu "feisty shutdown eject doesn't" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84592
<pochu> coNP: could you take a look at bug 81858? what importance do you think it is?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81858 in firefox "Digg.com slows down the browser" [Low,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81858
<coNP> pochu: looking
<pochu> thanks!
<coNP> pochu: not more than low
<pochu> :)
<pochu> thanks :)
<coNP> pochu: there are lots of workarounds
<pochu> for example, open firefox and go to digg.com? :)
<coNP> no
<coNP> open galeon or konqueror
<coNP> or w3m :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84593 in Ubuntu "dont know what to say" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84593
<pochu> coNP: if it also fails with galeon and konqueror and opera and... then it's a digg problem, right?
<pochu> I think :)
<pochu> lol
<pochu> bug 84593 hahaha :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84593 in Ubuntu "dont know what to say" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84593
<coNP> there are now some very funny bug(description)s
* coNP is thinking of making a kind of bug fun page :)
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> coNP: please do it!! :)
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84594 in base-installer (main) "Screen Resolution Failure During Fawn Install" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84594
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84595 in wormux (universe) "[UVF exception request]  wormux 0.7.9-2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84595
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84597 in ubiquity (main) "[apport]  ubiquity crashed with AssertionError in subst()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84597
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84598 in totem (main) "totem-video-thumbnailer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84598
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84600 in firefox (main) "file quit does not work in firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84600
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84599 in totem (main) "totem-video-thumbnailer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84599
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84601 in mono (main) "Mono crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84601
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84602 in eclipse-pydev (universe) "Eclipse + pydev" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84602
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84603 in hal (main) "Hard disk I/O randomly freezes when hald is running and optical drive is empty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84603
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84604 in sylpheed (universe) "[UVF exception request]  sylpheed 2.3.1-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84604
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84605 in scim (main) "scim CPU & RAM 100% and won't start" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84605
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84606 in gaim (main) "gaim crashes and quit" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84606
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84608 in software-properties (main) "software-properties --enable-component is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84608
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84610 in software-properties (main) "software-properties-kde has window title "Form"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84610
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84609 in sox (universe) ""play" command doesn't use ALSA by default" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84609
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84613 in update-manager (main) "[apport]  update-manager crashed with SystemError in open()" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84613
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84614 in gnome-themes (main) "To low constrast in cons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84614
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84611 in Ubuntu "Se ha cerrado inesperadamente." [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84611
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84612 in software-properties (main) "Automatic Updates setting not saved" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84612
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84615 in tftp-hpa (main) "Uses /var/lib/tftpboot instead of /srv/tftp" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84615
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84616 in Ubuntu "Low Audio Volume/other audio problems with Lenovo 3000 C200" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84616
<crimsun> sigh.
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84620 in tipptrainer (universe) "Tipptrainer crashs on using lecture" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84620
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84621 in gnomesword (universe) "[Edgy]  gnomesword dependency problem - libsword5c2a" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84621
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84617 in ubiquity (main) "FAT drive scanned at boot, triples startup time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84617
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84618 in linux-source-2.6.15 (main) "kernel oops" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84618
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84622 in k3b (main) "k3b is unable to burn DVDs on an external drive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84622
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84623 in Ubuntu "beryl crashes when you try to add a second desk" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84623
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84624 in Ubuntu "nforce405 onboard audio driver problems" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84624
<pochu> !info beryl feisty
<ubotu> Package beryl does not exist in feisty
<pochu> !info beryl-core feisty
<ubotu> Package beryl-core does not exist in feisty
<crimsun> I've already rejected it.
<pochu> hey crimsun :)
<pochu> crimsun: how do you go with the mozilla team?
<crimsun> pochu: sorry, I don't know what you mean
<pochu> crimsun: you are a mozillateam member, right?
<pochu> crimsun: how is the bug triaging going, the organization... :)
<crimsun> pochu: feel free to check in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<crimsun> per usual, lots of bugs
<pochu> yep, I see here...
<Ubugtu> New bug: #84625 in hotkey-setup (main) "A few hotkeys not working Lenovo 3000 C200" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84625
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-02-04
<ubotu> New bug: #188785 in xmoto (universe) "Please sync xmoto 0.4.0-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188785
<ubotu> New bug: #188786 in ltsp (main) "Jammin 125 video issues" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188786
<ubotu> New bug: #188787 in ubuntu "no wacom tablet driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188787
<ubotu> New bug: #188789 in mr (universe) "Please sync mr 0.22 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188789
<ubotu> New bug: #188790 in gvfs (main) "Can't browse sftp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188790
<ubotu> New bug: #188791 in gvfs (main) "Can't browse ftp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188791
<andresmujica> which package generates /etc/environment ? i couldn't find any using dpkg -S
<ubotu> New bug: #188793 in raidutils (universe) "Please sync raidutils 0.0.6-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188793
<ubotu> New bug: #188796 in partimage (universe) "Please sync partimage 0.6.7-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188796
<ubotu> New bug: #188797 in update-manager (main) "upgrade from feisty to gutsy fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188797
<ubotu> New bug: #149930 in partimage (universe) "partimage crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149930
<ubotu> New bug: #188799 in openoffice.org (main) "cannot write in columns in writer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188799
<ubotu> New bug: #188801 in gnome-terminal (main) "totem player would"nt paly DVD Movie " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188801
<ubotu> New bug: #188803 in ubuntu "Most Icons Missing In KDE4 Kickoff Menu After Menu Update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188803
<ubotu> New bug: #188804 in ubuntu "Install fails with NVidia GeForce2 Go" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188804
<ubotu> New bug: #188806 in git-core (main) "Please sync git-core 1:1.5.4-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188806
<ubotu> New bug: #188808 in ubuntu "KDE 4.0.0 Uses Konqueror Instead Of Dolphin As The File Manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188808
<greg-g> are bug 188791 and bug 188790 duplicates of bug 185756 ?  The first two are about ssh and ftp respectively, while the last one is just "network: locations" (which seems like an over arching framework for ssh/ftp to me)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188791 in gvfs "Can't browse ftp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188791
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188790 in gvfs "Can't browse sftp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188790
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185756 in nautilus "Couldn't display "network:///" - Nautilus cannot handle network:locations" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185756
<greg-g> I'm assuming they should be marked duplicate because this is a known issue and that last one referenced seems like a master to me.
<ubotu> New bug: #128375 in aptitude (main) "aptitude crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128375
<ubotu> New bug: #188811 in fuse (main) "Unmount of sshfs kills system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188811
<ubotu> New bug: #188812 in ubuntu "[needs packaging] liblouis." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188812
<ubotu> New bug: #188815 in evolution (main) "Evolution does not start, prints out line breaks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188815
<ubotu> New bug: #188816 in base-files (main) "base-files does not include md5sums on Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188816
<ubotu> New bug: #188817 in metacity (main) "Please sponsor metacity 2.21.8 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188817
<ubotu> New bug: #188818 in grub2 (universe) "Please Sync with Grub 1.96 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188818
<ubotu> New bug: #188819 in sound-juicer (main) "It works just fine except it will pop up with a list of tracks to play at any time even when using mail program" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188819
<ubotu> New bug: #188820 in xine-lib (main) "Regression in 1.1.10-1: vorbis playback broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188820
<ubotu> New bug: #188821 in ubuntu "hardy screen and graphics dialog broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188821
<ubotu> New bug: #188822 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (main) "[Gutsy] X crash when evdev used "Dev Phys" instead of device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188822
<ubotu> New bug: #188823 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-sound-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in strncpy()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188823
<ubotu> New bug: #188825 in ubuntu "Upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy&firefox3.0 b3pre got in" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188825
<ubotu> New bug: #188827 in ubuntu "Gaim" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188827
<ubotu> New bug: #188828 in gimp (main) "Please merge gimp 2.4.4-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188828
<ubotu> New bug: #188829 in ltrace (main) "Please merge ltrace 0.5-3.1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188829
<ubotu> New bug: #188831 in acpi-support (main) "Heron ALpha 4:  screen not restored after closing and opening lid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188831
<ubotu> New bug: #188835 in kdebase-workspace (universe) "kdm-kde4 setting POSIX locale in user session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188835
<ubotu> New bug: #188836 in kdenetwork-kde4 (universe) "kopete-kde4 crashes when connecting to some Jabber servers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188836
<ubotu> New bug: #188837 in mesa-legacy (universe) "Please remove mesa-legacy 6.2.1-8.1 source and binary from the archive" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188837
<ubotu> New bug: #188838 in kdenetwork-kde4 (universe) "kopete-kde4 crashes when reconnecting to Jabber servers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188838
<ubotu> New bug: #188839 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] gnome-artng" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188839
<ubotu> New bug: #188840 in totem (main) "updated to gutsy, now totem zoom controls (R) and (T) do not work. Also do not work from the view menu with mouse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188840
<ubotu> New bug: #188843 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in eventLoop() (dup-of: 131679)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188843
<ubotu> New bug: #188845 in vinagre (main) "max size for password dialog is 8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188845
<ubotu> New bug: #188846 in hugin (universe) "Segfault on close tips window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188846
<ubotu> New bug: #188848 in ubuntu "[Gusty-Hardy] 3D effects incompatible with some programs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188848
<ubotu> New bug: #188852 in gnome-panel (main) "the system has complete stop (hanging) in complete different programms. I have to stop/restart by hardware restart (push on/off by 5 seconds) Each time different situations." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188852
<ubotu> New bug: #188854 in heartbeat-2 (universe) "Heartbeat in feisty is too old." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188854
<ubotu> New bug: #188857 in swi-prolog (universe) "CHR library missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188857
<ubotu> New bug: #188860 in transmission (main) "Italian translation of transmission broken, not update and missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188860
<ubotu> New bug: #188859 in seahorse (main) "Italian translation of seahorse is missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188859
<ubotu> New bug: #188861 in gtkpod-aac (multiverse) "[hardy] gtkpod-aac should depend on libcurl3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188861
<ubotu> New bug: #188864 in ubuntu "failed to fetch ... during distupgrade hardy german" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188864
<ubotu> New bug: #188866 in ubuntu "pdebuild with --debbuildopts fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188866
<ubotu> New bug: #188868 in trigger (universe) "Missing dependency on libjpeg62" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188868
<pecisk> hi people, anyone can help me to debug Evolution trough gdb?
<seb128> pecisk: what do you try to debug?
<seb128> pecisk: if you just want to send a backtrace let apport do the work that's easier
<pecisk> nope, I want to get understand why e-d-s fails to get file from url and display it as caldav calendar
<pecisk> it doesn't crash, just result is wrong
<pecisk> I want to launch e-d-s within gdb, set breakpoint and see what kind of values are there
<pecisk> problem is that I installed gdb versions of e-d-s and evo
<pecisk> but I can't launch them
<pecisk> how is proper use of gdb packages?
<pecisk> do I have to run /usr/lib/debug/bin/evolution? if so, I can't do that, it fails to execute
<seb128> you can read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash which has explanations
<seb128> those are not binaries, just symbols that gdb uses automagically
<seb128> use gdb on the normal binary and gdb will get the debug symbols
<ubotu> New bug: #188873 in gnome-mount (main) "gnome mounter crashes on auto-mounting an usb stick (dup-of: 184585)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188873
<pecisk> seb128: ok, then I understood it right, thanks for clarification
<Iulian> Good morning.
<ubotu> New bug: #188874 in nautilus (main) "Broken icon theme handling in Nautilus 2.21.90 in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188874
<ubotu> New bug: #188875 in screenlets (universe) "MailCheckScreenlet.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188875
<ubotu> New bug: #188878 in kvm (universe) "Utility to see if kvm acceleration can be used" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188878
<ubotu> New bug: #188879 in gnome-terminal (main) "Selecting tab in gnome-terminal sometimes detaches it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188879
<ubotu> New bug: #188881 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "Désolé, Echec lors de l'installation ou de la mise à jour du paquet tomcat5.5-webapps5.5.25" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188881
<ubotu> New bug: #188882 in tomcat5.5 (universe) "package tomcat5.5-admin 5.5.25-5ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: problèmes de dépendances - laissé non configuré" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188882
<TheMuso> liw: Just wondering how things are going re automated testing with accessibility tools? I'm still not entirely up on such tools, but I'm happy to help whereever I can, talking with upstream if need be.
<liw> TheMuso, things are going slow; thanks for the offer, I'll make noise when I have something for other people to test (I'm criminally slow at getting these pieces together *sigh*)
<TheMuso> liw: No problem.
<ubotu> New bug: #187463 in wubi "Disable hibernation in Loopinstallations" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187463
<ubotu> New bug: #188885 in fusd-kor (universe) "Please sync fusd-kor 1.10+11-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188885
<ubotu> New bug: #188886 in ubuntu "Please sync eeepc-acpi-source 1.0-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188886
<ubotu> New bug: #188887 in ubuntu "Please sync python-babel 0.9.1-2 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188887
<ubotu> New bug: #188888 in firefox (main) "firefox xforms plugin does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188888
<pedro_> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #188889 in gnucash (universe) "[Hardy] gnucash-bin crashed with signal 5 in commodity_ref_to_dom_tree()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188889
<ubotu> New bug: #188890 in ubuntu "entorno grafico con baja resolucion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188890
<ubotu> New bug: #188891 in eric (universe) "Please update to 4.1.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188891
<ubotu> New bug: #188892 in celestia (universe) "upgrade celestia to version 1.5.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188892
<ubotu> New bug: #188893 in ubuntu "sun java 6   and firefox in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188893
<ubotu> New bug: #188895 in evolution (main) "error while performing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188895
<Iulian> Hello pedro_
<pedro_> hey Iulian
<ubotu> New bug: #188897 in itop (universe) "itop crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188897
<ubotu> New bug: #188899 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Keyboard settings does not work with xserver-xgl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188899
<ubotu> New bug: #188900 in libbeagle (main) "Package description mentions Gaim" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188900
<ubotu> New bug: #188901 in ubuntu "[Hardy alpha4] I can't erase directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188901
<ubotu> New bug: #188902 in accerciser (universe) "[hardy] accerciser cannot setup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188902
<ubotu> New bug: #188903 in ubuntu "[Hardy alpha 4] I can't find my home network" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188903
<ubotu> New bug: #188537 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188537
<ubotu> New bug: #188906 in ubuntu "[hardy alpha4]Some trouble with sun-java" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188906
<ubotu> New bug: #188912 in tsclient (main) "tsclient crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188912
<ubotu> New bug: #188907 in ubuntu "Lock GNOME upstream translations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188907
<ubotu> New bug: #188910 in texlive-extra (main) "package texlive-formats-extra None failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/texmf-texlive/tex/latex/latexconfig/mllatex.ini', which is also in package texlive-latex-base" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188910
<ubotu> New bug: #188911 in ubuntu "Please sync haskell-regex-compat 0.91-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188911
<ubotu> New bug: #188915 in kdebase (main) "kde-systemsettings needs python2.5-dev dependancy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188915
<ubotu> New bug: #188922 in thunderbird (main) "lightning add-on not working in 2.0.0.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188922
<ubotu> New bug: #188923 in firefox (main) "Firefox 2.0.0.11 reports unresponsive script while idle on gmail." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188923
<ubotu> New bug: #188924 in tea (universe) "Please sync tea 17.5.4-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188924
<ubotu> New bug: #188925 in glibc (main) "Upgrade of glibc causes root filesystem not to be mounted ro on shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188925
<ubotu> New bug: #188926 in gvfs (main) "gvfs does not work well with NTFS (dup-of: 186569)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188926
<ubotu> New bug: #188927 in openoffice.org (main) "[hardy]openoffice hangs when closing any document" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188927
<ubotu> New bug: #188928 in gvfs (main) "trashcan applet fault" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188928
<ubotu> New bug: #188931 in haskell-hsql (universe) "Please sync haskell-hsql 1.7-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188931
<ubotu> New bug: #188932 in ubuntu "creating root account  no metacity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188932
<ubotu> New bug: #188933 in sound-juicer (main) "No Cancel button in Editing Profile dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188933
<ubotu> New bug: #188934 in ufw (universe) "default ipv6 policy is block " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188934
<ubotu> New bug: #185806 in easycrypt (universe) "EasyCrypt.py crashed with ValueError in howMuchSpaceInKb() (dup-of: 185497)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185806
<ubotu> New bug: #188937 in gnome-panel (main) ""ccsetup204.exe" cannot be opened.No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188937
<ubotu> New bug: #188469 in hubackup (universe) "hurestore crashed with AttributeError in updateDeviceLists()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188469
<ubotu> New bug: #188936 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-screenshot crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_foreach_remove_or_steal()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188936
<ubotu> New bug: #188867 in eog "eog crashed with SIGSEGV in eog_job_queue_remove_job()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188867
<ubotu> New bug: #188935 in evince (main) "evince crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_unref()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188935
<ubotu> New bug: #187529 in jockey (main) "jockey-gtk crashed with GError in show_notification()" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187529
<ubotu> New bug: #188938 in ubuntu "Gutsy: prompt starting with "134" in GNU screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188938
<ubotu> New bug: #185316 in eog (main) "eog crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185316
<ubotu> New bug: #188939 in glom (universe) "Glom should depend on postgresql-8.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188939
<ubotu> New bug: #188940 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Kita 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188940
<ubotu> New bug: #188290 in evolution ") Gtk: gtk_item_factory_get_widget: assertion `GTK_IS_ITEM_FACTORY (ifactory)' failed" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188290
<ubotu> New bug: #188941 in uligo (universe) "Please sync uligo 0.3-6 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188941
<ubotu> New bug: #188606 in evolution "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_is_a()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188606
<ubotu> New bug: #188658 in jockey (main) "jockey-gtk crashed with IOError in _print()" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188658
<ubotu> New bug: #188946 in nautilus (main) "[hardy] nautilus lost my bookmarks, reseted to defaults" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188946
<ubotu> New bug: #188947 in listen (universe) "Please update to latest svn version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188947
<ubotu> New bug: #188948 in readahead-list (main) "Please sync readahead-list 1:1.20060421.1016-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188948
<ubotu> New bug: #188949 in linux-meta (main) "linux-source recommends installation of non-existing libc-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188949
<ubotu> New bug: #188219 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188219
<ubotu> New bug: #188774 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany-gecko crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188774
<ubotu> New bug: #188950 in kdepim (main) "kmail composer uses wrong name for ibm866 charset" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188950
<ubotu> New bug: #188953 in apt (main) "Unknown package origin after fresh Hardy desktop installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188953
<bddebian> Boo
 * Iulian is scared
<Iulian> Hi there.
<ubotu> New bug: #188562 in gnome-settings-daemon "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188562
<ubotu> New bug: #188565 in gnome-terminal "gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188565
<ubotu> New bug: #188959 in rbot (universe) "rbot is uninstallable due to dependecy on "ruby" << 1.9" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188959
<ubotu> New bug: #188960 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus can't show network computers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188960
<ubotu> New bug: #188961 in ubuntu "Java 6 doesn't work in Kubuntu 8.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188961
<ubotu> New bug: #188957 in ubuntu "update manager hangs in hardy alpha 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188957
<ubotu> New bug: #188956 in totem "Streaming a video from a url is not possible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188956
<ubotu> New bug: #188962 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Add Java DB packages for Hardy" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188962
<ubotu> New bug: #188965 in ubuntu "brightness resets to maximum" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188965
<ubotu> New bug: #188964 in smplayer (multiverse) "Please sync smplayer 0.6.0~rc1-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188964
<ubotu> New bug: #185774 in gvfs (main) "gvfsd-computer crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_prepare()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185774
<ubotu> New bug: #185843 in gvfs (main) "gvfsd-cdda crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185843
<ubotu> New bug: #188972 in linux-meta (main) "mic not working on dell vostro 1400 with hda intel (gutsy and hardy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188972
<ubotu> New bug: #188973 in evince (main) "printing pdf causes abnormally large job" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188973
<ubotu> New bug: #188975 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "Broadcom bcm4306 rev 3 chipset not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188975
<ubotu> New bug: #188982 in ubuntu "Installation destroys RAID array." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188982
<ubotu> New bug: #188983 in ubuntu "Install of Hardy Heron Alpha-4 corrupted fakeraid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188983
<ubotu> New bug: #188986 in libsdl1.2 (main) "Audio output crackling" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188986
<alinon> is there an easy way to increase the lines used on the mouse scroll wheel?
<ubotu> New bug: #188987 in librapi2 (universe) "*** glibc detected *** pls: double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x0805a2c8 ***" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188987
<ubotu> New bug: #188989 in gnome-mount (main) "gnome-mount crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full() (dup-of: 122673)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188989
<ubotu> New bug: #188990 in ubuntu "xchat-xsys doesn't work in 8.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188990
<ubotu> New bug: #188992 in adept (main) "could not commit changes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188992
<ubotu> New bug: #188994 in gnome-chess (universe) "Please sync gnome-chess 0.4.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188994
<ubotu> New bug: #188999 in gnome-mount (main) "gnome-mount crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full() (dup-of: 122673)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188999
<ubotu> New bug: #188997 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with signal 7 (dup-of: 136747)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188997
<ubotu> New bug: #189002 in evince (main) "Evince does not open pdf files if they do not have a 'pdf' extension" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189002
<ubotu> New bug: #189004 in compiz (main) "(Hardy) titlebars show weird colour" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189004
<ubotu> New bug: #189005 in ubuntu "dpkg fails with deconf locked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189005
<ubotu> New bug: #188428 in gedit (main) "gedit crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188428
<ubotu> New bug: #189007 in ubuntu "Trackpad scrollbar not working in Hardy Alpha 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189007
<ubotu> New bug: #189008 in evolution (main) "[hardy]problems with password input" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189008
<ubotu> New bug: #186883 in jockey (main) "jockey-gtk crashed with NameError in install_package()" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186883
<ubotu> New bug: #189013 in ubuntu "JeOS (hardy alpha 4) installation fails @ "Select and install software" stage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189013
<ubotu> New bug: #189011 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning() (dup-of: 187810)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189011
<ubotu> New bug: #189012 in evolution (main) "Blank Messages" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189012
<ubotu> New bug: #189016 in liferea (main) "Please sponsor liferea (main) 1.4.12 into Hardy" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189016
<ubotu> New bug: #189003 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189003
<ubotu> New bug: #189018 in libdb-je-java (multiverse) "Please sync libdb-je-java 3.2.68-1 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (contrib)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189018
<sliwowitz> hello, I was playing with Hardy for a few weeks and went to test the new gvfs system now. apart from the known bugs, it seems to work well, but the "connect to server" gnome applet doesn't work at all - it only gives me a message saying 'Failed to execute child process "nautilus-connect-server" (No such file or directory)' nautilus-connect-server is really missing. is this the expected behavior for now?
<pedro_> sliwowitz: yeah it's broken, since nautilus-connect-server isn't available anymore in the new version of nautilus
<sliwowitz> ok, thanks for the info. I'll play with some other features. gvfs-sftp just segfaulted, but apport finished without bringing up launchpad in the browser... I'll try to reproduce it, hopefully, something useful will come out of that
<bdmurray> pedro_: speaking of nautilus - what about obex support?
<pedro_> bdmurray: ah that's a gvfs issue
<pedro_> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=509621
<ubotu> Gnome bug 509621 in general "Implement obex-ftp backend" [Enhancement,Assigned]
<pedro_> there's already patches so probably it would be out soon
<bdmurray> okay, cool.  I figured it was "known".
<pedro_> sliwowitz: that's great, thanks for testing ;-)
<pedro_> sliwowitz: take a look to /var/crash/ probably there's the .crash file
<pedro_> sliwowitz: just double click on it with nautilus and apport will do the rest of the job and redirect you to launchpad again
<ubotu> New bug: #188300 in vinagre (main) "vinagre crashed with SIGSEGV in setcontext()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188300
<ubotu> New bug: #189021 in sqwebmail-de (universe) "Please sync sqwebmail-de 5.1.6-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189021
<ubotu> New bug: #189022 in cupsys (main) "apparmor doesn't allow access to kerberos keytab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189022
<ubotu> New bug: #189023 in ubuntu "Desktop icons signs are too wide" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189023
<sliwowitz> pedro_: yes, it's here, but i didn't have -dbg package, so it's probably not that useful. I'll try again in a few minutes. It seems it segfaults on exit after successfully copying several files
<thekorn_> bdmurray, hi, before you upload a new version of py-lp-bugs, the changes in https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~thekorn/python-launchpad-bugs/fixing.commit have to be merged into .main,
<thekorn_> otherwise py-lp-bugs is broken
<bdmurray> thekorn_: okay is there a bug number for that?
<bdmurray> thekorn_: found it
<thekorn_> you are fast ;)
<bdmurray> I've had extra caffeine this morning. :)
<thekorn_> need some too, but caffeine in the evening is bad
<bdmurray> thekorn_: when iso testing I noticed you inicated 150930 was an issue for you but you didn't comment on the bug at all.  What happened?
<thekorn_> bug 150930
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150930 in ubiquity "Black screen, and bad usplash.conf" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150930
<thekorn_> bdmurray, well, i commented on one of the duplicates
<ubotu> New bug: #189027 in eyed3 (main) "Spurious "POINT 1" debug output from python-eyed3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189027
<sliwowitz> pedro_: Actually it happened when unmounting a sftp connection. It seems similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/187200 but StackTraceTop shows  IA__g_data_input_stream_read_line() instead of g_data_input_stream_read_line. should I add it to that report?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187200 in gvfs "gvfsd-sftp crashed with SIGSEGV in g_data_input_stream_read_line()" [Medium,Triaged]
<bdmurray> thekorn_: I'm not having any luck finding that one
<thekorn_> let me check my mails
<pedro_> sliwowitz: no, it's the same one, just subscribe yourself to it if you want to, thanks
<sliwowitz> ok
<thekorn_> bdmurray, bug 153270 was marked as duplicate of this one
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153270 in ubuntu ""check CD for defects" is not working (dup-of: 150930)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153270
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150930 in ubiquity "Black screen, and bad usplash.conf" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150930
<thekorn_> bdmurray, and also this one Bug 153280
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153280 in usplash "booting livecd: screen turns off (dup-of: 150930)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/153280
<bdmurray> thekorn_: and you still notice this with Alpha 4?
<thekorn_> bdmurray, yes, same symptoms
<ubotu> New bug: #187812 in gnome-settings-daemon (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in gnome_settings_plugin_activate() (dup-of: 188572)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187812
<ubotu> New bug: #188995 in ubuntu "can't install update and upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188995
<ubotu> New bug: #189028 in t-coffee (universe) "[sync request] please sync t-coffee 5.31-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189028
<ubotu> New bug: #189030 in mathomatic (universe) "[SYNC REQUEST] mathomatic 12.8.5-1 from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189030
<ubotu> New bug: #189031 in gchempaint (universe) "[SYNC REQUEST] gchempaint 0.8.6-1 from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189031
<ubotu> New bug: #189032 in ubuntu "package fast-user-switch-applet 2.21.0-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-removal script killed by signal (Interrupt)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189032
<ubotu> New bug: #189033 in ubuntu "reboot - resolution problem - HARDY" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189033
<ubotu> New bug: #189034 in vino (main) "vino-server crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 181648)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189034
<ubotu> New bug: #189036 in ghc6 (universe) "ghc6 doesn't provide libghc6-regex-compat-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189036
<sliwowitz> A minor annoyance in gvfs-sftp - it throws a connection timeout when opening a host, which isn't in ~/.ssh/known_hosts so i have to connect from terminal first and allow it to add it
<ubotu> New bug: #189020 in gnome-games "iagno crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189020
<ubotu> New bug: #189041 in libhildon (main) "Fix shlibs in libhildon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189041
<ubotu> New bug: #189043 in ubuntu "installer does not detect existing partitions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189043
<ubotu> New bug: #189044 in displayconfig-gtk (main) "Inspiron 1721 video driver not found and so the screen and display men crashu (dup-of: 144769)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189044
<ubotu> New bug: #189045 in openoffice.org (main) "zoom menu selects multiple items on mouseover" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189045
<ubotu> New bug: #189046 in update-manager (main) "Installing Kubuntu 7.10 - libportaudio 0 no longer supported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189046
<ubotu> New bug: #189040 in gnome-mount (main) "gnome-mount crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full() (dup-of: 122673)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189040
<ubotu> New bug: #189048 in eog (main) "EOG slow, locks up system on bitonal TIFF" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189048
<ubotu> New bug: #189049 in ubuntu "audio problems with saa7134 on kernel 2.6.24" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189049
<ubotu> New bug: #189050 in thunar-volman (universe) "Thunar automatic action run twice (normal user & root)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189050
<ubotu> New bug: #189052 in ubuntu "Many problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189052
<ubotu> New bug: #189056 in update-manager (main) "Update tool failed to upgrade 915resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189056
<ubotu> New bug: #189057 in vobcopy (universe) "[Sync request] Please sync vobcopy 1.1.0-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189057
<ubotu> New bug: #189058 in moblin-applets (universe) "Rebuild moblin-applets to fix bad libhildon dependency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189058
<ubotu> New bug: #189059 in system-config-printer (main) "Update to 0.7.80 (Development)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189059
<ubotu> New bug: #189060 in pulseaudio (main) "$HOME/.pulse and $HOME/.pulse-cookie have incorrect permissions after upgrade from gutsy to hardy alpha 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189060
<ubotu> New bug: #189061 in ubuntu "hard disks, monitor and fans go to sleep every few minutes after linux header update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189061
<ubotu> New bug: #189062 in jockey (main) "jockey-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189062
<ubotu> New bug: #189063 in python-defaults (main) "gDesklets fails to load desklet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189063
<bdmurray> thekorn_: You are on amd64 right?
<bdmurray> or were testing the amd64 live cd ...
<ubotu> New bug: #189065 in exaile (universe) "Exaile fails to start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189065
<ubotu> New bug: #189066 in file-roller (main) "Don't follow symlinks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189066
<ubotu> New bug: #189067 in kdeutils (main) "KDE Kwallet Manager (kwalletmanager) crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189067
<ubotu> New bug: #189074 in pidgin (main) "pidgin uses wrong desktop path" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189074
<ubotu> New bug: #189070 in pylint (universe) "Update pylint to 0.14.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189070
<ubotu> New bug: #189081 in gnucash (universe) "Dutch (Netherlands) translation incomplete" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189081
<ubotu> New bug: #189073 in ubuntu "Hardy kernel does not boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189073
<ubotu> New bug: #189085 in ubuntu "musicplayer says there is bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189085
<cosmodad> I just noticed that my Gutsy server comes with an enabled tickless kernel (NO_CONFIG_HZ=y) while my Gutsy desktop doesn't. Is there any reason for this, or is it a bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #189086 in mathwar (universe) "resize window too small" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189086
<ubotu> New bug: #189090 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] ManDVD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189090
<ubotu> New bug: #189091 in gnome-panel (main) "windows in wrong order" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189091
<ubotu> New bug: #189093 in pidgin (main) "jabber conference control" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189093
<ubotu> New bug: #189095 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash() (dup-of: 185441)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189095
<ubotu> New bug: #189094 in gnome-mount (main) "gnome-mount crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full() (dup-of: 184585)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189094
<ubotu> New bug: #189096 in ubuntu "trackpad does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189096
<ubotu> New bug: #189097 in firefox (main) "Add-On label-tag is not shown at toolbarbutton-tag" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189097
<bdmurray> thekorn: ping
<thekorn> bdmurray, pong
<bdmurray> I've done some research into your iso testing bugs and was wondering if this (no usplash) is on a laptop or a desktop.
<thekorn> bdmurray, desktop, amd64
<bdmurray> is it connected via DVI or VGA?
<thekorn> bdmurray, This may be important,
<thekorn> I'm using as others who are also reporting this problem a DVI->VGA adapter
<bdmurray> Hmm, I just recreated it using DVI to DVI.  I'll have to dig up a VGA cable then.
<bdmurray> Anyway, I'm going to dup your bugs to 147623
<thekorn> ok, sounds good
<thekorn> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #189099 in ubuntu "boot takes unusualy long" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189099
<ubotu> New bug: #189100 in evince (main) "evince shows the background picture foreground" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189100
<ubotu> New bug: #189101 in gcalctool (main) "incorrect number presentation on gcalctool" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189101
<ubotu> New bug: #189102 in libxml-commons-resolver1.1-java (main) "Please sync libxml-commons-resolver1.1-java 1.2-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189102
<ubotu> New bug: #189103 in ubuntu "Hardy Alpha-4 users-admin set root password changes home path" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189103
<ubotu> New bug: #189104 in alsa-tools (universe) "Patch alsa-firmware-loaders to look for firmwares in correct location at /lib/firmware" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189104
<ubotu> New bug: #189105 in ubuntu "[hardy] newly-mounted drives auto-browse, ignoring preferences" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189105
<ubotu> New bug: #189107 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 131679)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189107
<ubotu> New bug: #188033 in tsclient (main) "tsclient crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188033
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-02-05
<ubotu> New bug: #189109 in ubuntu "Unable to get list of available modules in python's online help." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189109
<ubotu> New bug: #189110 in nautilus (main) "nautilus erroneous error message opening Samba share - can't display Samba drive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189110
<joumetal> happy bugday :)
<joumetal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080205
<bdmurray> joumetal: indeed! I'll update the topic
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Bug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080205 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ -http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<joumetal> some bugs in list are have needs-packaging tag.
<bdmurray> joumetal: okay, those should be wishlisted then - excluding those from the list is a bit tricky
<ubotu> New bug: #189111 in linux-meta (main) "file browser window opening and closing after login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189111
<ubotu> New bug: #189112 in linux-meta (main) "file browser window opening and closing after login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189112
<joumetal> for example bug 187921. marking green with name Greg Grossmeier?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187921 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Gtk2::Mozembed" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187921
<bdmurray> joumetal: right greg's name belongs in the triager column and it should be green
<joumetal> ok I am going to paint some green.
<ubotu> New bug: #189113 in kubuntu-restricted-extras "restricted-extras install ruins fresh install of kubuntu but works well in ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189113
<ubotu> New bug: #189114 in linux-meta (main) "(hardy) powerpc installer lacks ide-pmac driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189114
<ubotu> New bug: #187853 in gconf (main) "gconfd-2 crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187853
<ubotu> New bug: #179106 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Xgl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179106
<greg-g> sorry guys, I went through and did needs-packaging bugs the day after I was admitted to BugControl, forgot about the bugday list
<greg-g> not ALL of the needs-packaging, of course, but many on the wiki page
<ubotu> New bug: #189117 in stepic (universe) "Please sync stepic 0.3-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189117
<joumetal> bug 186095 sounds bad.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186095 in ubuntu "hardware destroyed!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186095
<ubotu> New bug: #189116 in terminator (universe) "terminator crashed with AttributeError in create_popup_menu()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189116
<ubotu> New bug: #189118 in ubuntu "Teewars would be a nice inclusion for hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189118
<ubotu> New bug: #189119 in ubuntu "Kubuntu Login Screen Font Size Too Large - XOrg confused between multiple monitors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189119
<ubotu> New bug: #189120 in evolution (main) "Evolution Save Attachment Loses File Name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189120
<greg-g> joumetal: and I have no idea how to go about debugging that one, since I'm sure they aren't up to doing some testing (I wouldn't be)
<ubotu> New bug: #189123 in cheese (main) "pictures/videos dont always save in the bottom thumbnail, forcing user to look in .gnome2 directory." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189123
<ubotu> New bug: #189125 in xmlgraphics-commons (universe) "Missing classes due to building without com.sun.image.codec.jpeg.JPEGCodec" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189125
<ubotu> New bug: #189126 in nautilus (main) "[hardy] nautilus shows internal partitions mounted via fstab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189126
<ubotu> New bug: #189127 in ubuntu "Lost Wireless Connection after Update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189127
<ubotu> New bug: #189128 in ubuntu "[New Package SYNC] Please sync new package xgsch2pcb 0.1.2-1 from Debian Unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189128
<ubotu> New bug: #189129 in ntfs-3g (main) "New upstream stable release (1.2129)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189129
<ubotu> New bug: #189131 in ubuntu "web shortcuts are not opened with the preferred browser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189131
<ubotu> New bug: #189132 in isdnutils (main) "Driver for AVM Fritz Card DSL v2.0 cannot be loaded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189132
<ubotu> New bug: #189130 in gnome-mount (main) "gnome-mount crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_datalist_id_set_data_full() (dup-of: 122673)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189130
<ubotu> New bug: #189134 in ubuntu "[hardy] I wish deluge was the default instead of transmission (wish)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189134
<ubotu> New bug: #189135 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "nautilus-cd-burner allows burning oversize ISOs to CD-RW" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189135
<ubotu> New bug: #189136 in totem (main) "Please sponsor totem 2.21.92 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189136
<ubotu> New bug: #189137 in kmldonkey (universe) "Kmldokey sets wrongly the "low" priority" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189137
<ubotu> New bug: #189139 in emerald (universe) "emerald crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189139
<ubotu> New bug: #189140 in adept (main) "New lines can be added into adept_updater.po" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189140
<ubotu> New bug: #189141 in checkgmail (universe) "checkgmail give wrong unread mail number" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189141
<ubotu> New bug: #189148 in ubuntu "Some aplications have their names bad in K menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189148
<ubotu> New bug: #189145 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 141613)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189145
<ubotu> New bug: #189146 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock() (dup-of: 183685)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189146
<ubotu> New bug: #189147 in xorg (main) "X display freezes, slowly fades to black (video included)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189147
<ubotu> New bug: #189150 in boost-jam (universe) "bjam doesn't depend on boost-build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189150
<ubotu> New bug: #189151 in gnome-mag (main) "Please sponsor gnome-mag 0.15.0 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189151
<ubotu> New bug: #189153 in ubuntu "Installing VMware-server-e.x.p-63231.i386.tar.gz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189153
<ubotu> New bug: #189154 in ubuntu "VI editor doesn't work properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189154
<ubotu> New bug: #189155 in gnome-games (main) "gnometris goes out of control half way through a game, with pieces speeding up, and not responding to commands. I hear the extra pull on the system during this time. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189155
<ubotu> New bug: #189156 in gnome-system-tools (main) "'share folder' policykit integration not complete" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189156
<ubotu> New bug: #189158 in firefox (main) "fire fox not open menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189158
<ubotu> New bug: #189157 in gksu (main) "gksu crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_draw_pixbuf() (dup-of: 123001)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189157
<ubotu> New bug: #189159 in ubuntu "French output in terminal window is weird." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189159
<DanielEads> Fixing a typo in a package, got the source via apt-get source, found the offending file, what now?
<crimsun> after you've fixed it, increment the changelog, regenerate the source package, generate a debdiff, attach the debdiff to the bug report, and - depending whether it's a universe or main source package, subscribe the correct sponsors LP team.
<ubotu> New bug: #189160 in lapack (main) "Critical lapack errors while configuring liblapack3gf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189160
<ubotu> New bug: #189161 in ubuntu "no response to keyboard/mouse/cdrom" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189161
<DanielEads> sudo debuild -S to regenerate the source package?
<crimsun> yes.
<crimsun> you generally don't need sudo, BTW.
<DanielEads> i got errors
<DanielEads> lemmie pastebin
<DanielEads> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54809/
<crimsun> pretty busy ATM, sorry
<crimsun> will look when I can if someone else doesn't beat me to it
<ubotu> New bug: #189162 in beagle (universe) "Please merge beagle 0.3.3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189162
<ubotu> New bug: #189163 in ubuntu "can't load nvidia legacy module after kernel security upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189163
<greg-g> DanielEads: I would try to install fakeroot first
<greg-g> DanielEads: I'm not a packager though, just reading the error message ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #189164 in openoffice.org (main) "[gutsy] Open Office tab guides are a mess literally!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189164
<DanielEads> Alright, cleared up most errors by installing some packages needed for building, now it won't let me go anywhere because of no gpg key or something
<DanielEads> Meh, will tinker more in the morning
<greg-g> good luck DanielEads
<ubotu> New bug: #189166 in linux-libertine (universe) "Please sync linux-libertine 2.7-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189166
<ubotu> New bug: #189168 in samba (main) "unable to view windows shares because of the default resolve order" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189168
<ubotu> New bug: #189173 in grub (main) "trigger for update-grub" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189173
<ubotu> New bug: #189174 in kompozer (universe) "kompozer needs minor packaging fixes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189174
<ubotu> New bug: #189178 in alsa-driver (main) "i can hear sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189178
<ubotu> New bug: #189179 in timer-applet (universe) "Please sync timer-applet 2.0.1-2 from Debian main" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189179
<ubotu> New bug: #189180 in contacts (universe) "FTBFS: contacts 0.8-1" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189180
<ubotu> New bug: #189181 in ubuntu "German keyboard layout is not persistent" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189181
<ubotu> New bug: #189183 in openssh (main) "sshd hardcodes SSHD_PAM_SERVICE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189183
<ubotu> New bug: #189184 in dosfstools (main) "memory saving patch to dosfsck" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189184
<ubotu> New bug: #189185 in linux (main) "Thinkpad X61 hangs when removing from dock" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189185
<ubotu> New bug: #179843 in libcairo (main) "application shuts down unexpectedly due to libcairo" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179843
<ubotu> New bug: #189186 in gobby (main) "Please sync gobby 0.4.6-3 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189186
<ubotu> New bug: #189187 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "package mysql-server-5.0 5.0.45-3ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: försöker skriva över "/usr/share/man/man8/mysqld.8.gz" som också finns i paketet mysql-doc-5.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189187
<ubotu> New bug: #189188 in synaptic (main) "ssince last upgrade flash charts don't show any prices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189188
<ubotu> New bug: #189189 in ubuntu "Please sync twitux 0.60-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189189
<ubotu> New bug: #189192 in udev (main) "gdmsetup dialog is to big for 1024 x 768 resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189192
<ubotu> New bug: #189193 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189193
<ubotu> New bug: #189194 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189194
<ubotu> New bug: #189195 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Middleclick (click on middle button) causes odd behaviour" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189195
<Iulian> seb128: Thanks for that. I think he is using KDE 4 and afaik dolphin is only in KDE 3
<Iulian> Shouldn't be the source package d3lphin instead of dolphin?
<seb128> Iulian: I've no clue about KDE but a wrong KDE version is better than no component where nobody will read the bug
<Iulian> seb128: Indeed, that's why I'm asking because I am not a fan of KDE
<seb128> apt-cache search d3lphin
<seb128> that returns nothing that's why I used dolphin
<Iulian> seb128: Ohh, yea. Thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #189197 in ubuntu "evolution - IMAP to Exchange - specified set of flags is not valid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189197
<seb128> I mean the apt-cache search returns dolphin
<ccm> hi there
 * ccm hugs around
<Iulian> seb128: Yep, I noticed.
<Iulian> Hello ccm.
<ubotu> New bug: #189198 in xserver-xorg-video-ati (main) "r100 video comes up garbled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189198
<ubotu> New bug: #189204 in rhythmbox (main) "[hardy] rhythmbox lost support of laptop hotkeys" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189204
<ubotu> New bug: #189205 in listlike (universe) "Please sync listlike 1.0.1.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189205
<ubotu> New bug: #189206 in openoffice.org (main) "[hardy] regression: oowriter can't open some documents" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189206
<ubotu> New bug: #189207 in xdg-utils (main) "[xdg-utils] [CVE-2008-0386] arbitrary command execution vulnerability" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189207
<ubotu> New bug: #189208 in glibc (main) "MNT_DETACH is missing in sys/mount.h" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189208
<ubotu> New bug: #189209 in ldap-haskell (universe) "Please sync ldap-haskell 0.6.4.0 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189209
<ubotu> New bug: #189212 in hdbc-postgresql (universe) "Please sync hdbc-postgresql 1.1.4.1.0 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189212
<ubotu> New bug: #189213 in hdbc-sqlite3 (universe) "Please sync hdbc-sqlite3 1.1.4.0.0 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189213
<ubotu> New bug: #189215 in ubuntu "incorrect detection of display in Gutsy/Hardy 64bit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189215
<ubotu> New bug: #189216 in readline5 (main) "libreadline does not properly handles files containing CR or LF?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189216
<ubotu> New bug: #189218 in kdeutils (main) "kgpg refresh view should be done automatically" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189218
<ubotu> New bug: #189219 in gucharmap (main) "cross-references are not symmetric" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189219
<ubotu> New bug: #189220 in usbmount (universe) "Usbmount not showing mounted partitions to mount" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189220
<ubotu> New bug: #189221 in clamav-data (universe) "Please sync clamav-data 20080117.012200.5489 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189221
<ubotu> New bug: #189222 in xchat (universe) "Xchat changes focus to new channels after automatic joins on connect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189222
<ubotu> New bug: #189225 in hal (main) "Hal can't be updated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189225
<ubotu> New bug: #189224 in linux (main) "sunrpc causes kernel oopses on 2.6.24-5-generic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189224
<ubotu> New bug: #189228 in icedtea-java7 (universe) "package icedtea-java7-bin 7~b24-1.5+20080118-1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189228
<ubotu> New bug: #189229 in openoffice.org (main) "Starting BOM in HTML is treated as text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189229
<ubotu> New bug: #189230 in drbd (universe) "Main Inclusion Report for drbd." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189230
<ubotu> New bug: #189231 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189231
<ubotu> New bug: #189232 in spamassassin (universe) "spamassassin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189232
<Iulian> Hello
<pedro_> hey Iulian
<Iulian> Hi there pedro!
<ubotu> New bug: #189234 in ubuntu "/ not shown in places/computer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189234
<ubotu> New bug: #189235 in libhangul (main) "Please sync libhangul 0.0.7-1 from Debian unstable " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189235
<ubotu> New bug: #189236 in epiphany-browser (main) "Clear History doesn't clear history of downloads" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189236
<ubotu> New bug: #189237 in ltsp (main) "ltsp-update-image create duplicate nbdport" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189237
<ubotu> New bug: #189238 in vim (main) "command history is missing from vim" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189238
<ubotu> New bug: #189242 in amarok (main) "amarok hotkeys cannot be changed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189242
<ubotu> New bug: #189243 in ubuntu "please sync libcrypto++ 5.5.2-1 from Debian testing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189243
<ubotu> New bug: #189244 in firefox (main) "Flash player installed, but doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189244
<ubotu> New bug: #189245 in mail-notification (universe) "mail-notification cannot install: "Depends: libeel2-2 but it is not going to be installed"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189245
<ubotu> New bug: #189247 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189247
<ubotu> New bug: #189248 in ubuntu "the printer "print" a blank page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189248
<ubotu> New bug: #189250 in libcairo (main) "vmware server won't run - no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189250
<ubotu> New bug: #134071 in apport (main) "should catch and report dynamic linker errors" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/134071
<ubotu> New bug: #189253 in update-manager (main) "Update-Manager encouters list error and closes." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189253
<ubotu> New bug: #189254 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging]Lemon Pos for kde4" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189254
<ubotu> New bug: #189256 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Reinstallation of flashplugin-nonfree is not possible, it cannot be downloaded." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189256
<ubotu> New bug: #147113 in apport (main) "apport-gtk crashed with KeyError in __getitem__()" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147113
<ubotu> New bug: #189260 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "Backlight doesn't turn on after resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189260
<ubotu> New bug: #189257 in compiz (main) "window placement problems with compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189257
<ubotu> New bug: #189258 in ubuntu "Pidgin is often typing "íó åñëè" from other people, but not russian text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189258
<ubotu> New bug: #189259 in gnome-panel (main) "Changing number of workspaces using compiz can make windows inaccessible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189259
<ubotu> New bug: #189263 in ubuntu "xubuntu 8.04 without xfce ?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189263
<ubotu> New bug: #189264 in ubuntu "[Hardy alpha 4] Nautilus cannot handle obex: locations. Couldn't display "obex://[00:1C:A4:E4:86:2B]/"." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189264
<bddebian> Boo
<jjesse> don't cry i didn't mean to scare you
<bddebian> :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #189265 in adept (main) "Adept updater wants to remove a many packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189265
<ubotu> New bug: #189267 in jockey (main) "jockey-gtk crashed with NameError in install_package() (dup-of: 186883)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189267
<ubotu> New bug: #189268 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "package mysql-server-5.0 5.0.45-3ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: zkouším přepsat soubor `/usr/share/man/man8/mysqld.8.gz', který je také v balíku mysql-doc-5.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189268
<ubotu> New bug: #189269 in linux-meta (main) "CONFIG_HIMEM4G does not allow 4gb of ram in kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189269
<ubotu> New bug: #189274 in gbrainy (universe) "Please sync gbrainy 0.52-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189274
<ubotu> New bug: #189275 in ghc6 (universe) "broken alternative " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189275
<ubotu> New bug: #189276 in ubuntu "Inserted media content window appears twice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189276
<tuxist> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #189279 in ubuntu "No way to format drives or media" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189279
<tuxist> i can't use kde luks with a zip drive i got this error
<tuxist> kryptomedia: slotDialogError(org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod, Method "Setup" with signature "s" on interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.Crypto" doesn't exist kryptomedia: )
<afflux> tuxist: that looks like a bug. Which package was that?
<tuxist> kdebase
<afflux> hardy?
<tuxist> in hardy
<tuxist> yes
<afflux> tuxist: err.. what's the exact name of the failing programm?
<tuxist> i think it's  in kioslaves
<tuxist> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=113629
<ubotu> KDE bug 113629 in media "Complete LUKS support (especially mounting)" [Wishlist,New]
<afflux> ah, I see
<tuxist> i think here is the problem
<ubotu> New bug: #189285 in ubuntu "Install wizard icon bad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189285
<ubotu> New bug: #189280 in ubuntu "Unmounting and unplugging of USB key, PC resets" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189280
<ubotu> New bug: #189281 in ubiquity "Gutsy Gibbon partition manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189281
<ubotu> New bug: #189288 in ubuntu "Couldn't open display computer:/// Places Computer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189288
<ubotu> New bug: #189294 in 3dwm "Alt tab fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189294
<ubotu> New bug: #188495 in hplip "hp-setup crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188495
<ubotu> New bug: #189292 in audacious (universe) "audacious 1.4.6 does not see Skins" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189292
<ubotu> New bug: #189293 in etckeeper (universe) "Add bzr support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189293
<ubotu> New bug: #189296 in ubuntu "netbeans installer code dumped" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189296
<ubotu> New bug: #189297 in ubuntu "no login sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189297
<bdmurray> pedro_: does 187857 look like a dup of 187969 to you?
<pedro_> looking
<pedro_> bdmurray: yeah the symptoms are similar, I'd say it's a dup
<bdmurray> pedro_: okay, thanks!
<pedro_> you're welcome
<ubotu> New bug: #189301 in gfax (universe) "gfax sort by column other than Sender does not work." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189301
<ubotu> New bug: #189302 in totem (main) "negotiation problem Totem 1.4.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189302
<bdmurray> pedro_: System -> Admin -> Shared Folders is gnome-system-tools correct?
<andre> pedro_, i wonder if i can send you private messages at all, cuase i'm not registered. did you get them?
<pedro_> bdmurray:  yes sr, that's shares-admin
<pedro_> andre: ah that's why
 * pedro_ kicks freenode
<andre> pedro_,  it's a boog day? on turzday?
<pedro_> andre: today is the bug without a package one
<ubotu> New bug: #189305 in libcache-mmap-perl (universe) "Please sync libcache-mmap-perl 0.09-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189305
<ubotu> New bug: #189304 in util-linux (main) "Can't lower I/O priority with ionice as a user" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189304
<Iulian> I think 189276 is a duplicate of 184585. Should I mark it as dup?
<pochu> bug 189276, 184585
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189276 in ubuntu "Inserted media content window appears twice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189276
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184585 in gnome-mount "gnome-mount crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184585
<pochu> Iulian: looks like, please do so.
<Iulian> Thanks pochu
<afflux> bug 184313 is a crasher without coredump. should I ask the reporter to only upload the coredump or should he open a new bug using apport and uploading the full report?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184313 in ubuntu "[apport] kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184313
<pochu> afflux: a new report is better, as then it will get retraces
<pochu> I think there's a stock reply on the wiki
<mgunes> would the installer icon being missing qualify as a bug in casper?
<afflux> pochu: I just found one for "no crash report"
<mgunes> just assigned bug 189285 to casper but I'm not 100% sure
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189285 in casper "Hardy Alpha 4 Install wizard icon bad" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189285
<pedro_> afflux: it have a coredump.gz; you might want to add the need-i386-retrace tag
<afflux> oh. I'm blind, sorry. :)
<pedro_> no problem, thanks for helping ;-)
<Iulian> mgunes: I've seen that bug reported already iirc
<pedro_> Iulian: right, it sounds like a dup of bug 188542
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188542 in nautilus "Icon themes are broken" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188542
<afflux> Can I change the affected source-package via email?
<bdmurray> afflux: yes, but your e-mail needs to GPG signed
<afflux> ie. I'm having a bug against ubuntu and want it to be ubuntu/kdelibs4c2a
<afflux> is it just " affects ubuntu/kdelibs4c2a"? The docs sounds like thats for specifying which task I want to edit
<bdmurray> afflux: yes, that sounds correct
<afflux> *confused*
<Iulian> pedro_: Not sure... let me take a look in my mails.
<bdmurray> pedro_: do you recall the trashcan not appearing full bug number?
<bdmurray> afflux: What are you confused about?
<mgunes> Iulian, I'm tagging it likely-dup
<Iulian> mgunes: Ok, good.
<afflux> I wonder how to change the affected sourcepackage when the affects line is for specifying which bug-task to change but not for changing itself.
<pedro_> bdmurray: bug 185333 ?
<ubotu> New bug: #189308 in wmifs (universe) "Merge wmifs 1.3b1-18 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189308
<ubotu> New bug: #189309 in varnish (universe) "[gutsy] unable to uninstall varnish" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189309
<ubotu> New bug: #189310 in kdemultimedia-kde4 (universe) "kdemultimedia-kde4 should not have a versioned build-depends on cdbs" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189310
<pedro_> bu
<ubotu> New bug: #189311 in firefox (main) "Can't install the software stored in the accompanied 'driver & utilities' CD" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189311
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185333 in twill "Twill not installable, depends on unavailable version of python-mechanize (dup-of: 164518)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185333
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164518 in twill "python-twill must use the bundled mechanize and clientform modules instead of system provided ones" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164518
<pedro_> bug 185633
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185633 in gnome-applets "trashcan does not report files it contains" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185633
<ubotu> New bug: #189307 in libgconf-java (universe) "Please sync libgconf-java 2.12.6-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189307
<bdmurray> pedro_: that's the one - thanks!
<Iulian> mgunes, pedro_: Can't find it, the bug was only in casper.
<Iulian> The installer icon was missing.
<mgunes> Iulian, I haven't either, and I'm not sure if it's a dupe of 188542
<ubotu> New bug: #189314 in thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird outbound mail should use "TLS, if availible" as the default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189314
<Iulian> Indeed
<bdmurray> bug 188221 is about the installer icon being missing
<ubotu> New bug: #189315 in isomaster (universe) "isomaster 1.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189315
<ubotu> New bug: #189316 in xcin (universe) "Merge xcin 2.5.2.99.pre2+cvs20030224-1.3 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189316
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188221 in ubiquity "missing installer icon on liveCD desktop" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188221
<afflux> bdmurray: what to do with bugs that were triaged some days ago? remove them or mark them just as triaged and add the name of the triager?
<bdmurray> afflux: I've been marking them as triaged and adding the name of the triager
<afflux> okay
<bdmurray> ogasawara: bug 184976 is about the b43 driver on Hardy
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184976 in ubuntu "Hardy: b43 driver not working (Upgrade from Gutsy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184976
<bdmurray> Is there a bug that might be a duplicate of?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: yah, I've seen a few bugs about b43 - I think one might be referenced on the kernel buglist
<ubotu> New bug: #189318 in ubuntu "tty not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189318
<bdmurray> pedro_: have you seen anything like bug 184375?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184375 in ubuntu "[Hardy] Window's name replaced by time in taskbar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184375
<pedro_> looking
<pedro_> bdmurray: no first time, can i take it ?
<bdmurray> pedro_: sure!
<pedro_> bdmurray: great, thanks ;-)
<bdmurray> no thank you! ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #189319 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice writer does not save language change for writing aids" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189319
<ubotu> New bug: #189320 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox playing mp3 noisy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189320
<ubotu> New bug: #189321 in network-manager (main) "Dispatcher scripts don't get executed in alphabetical order" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189321
<ubotu> New bug: #189323 in ubiquity (main) "(Hardy Alpha 4) kubuntu installer exits without feedback upon completion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189323
<ubotu> New bug: #189324 in ubuntu "[hardy] restricted driver ipw3945 for Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network on ACER Aspire5583 does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189324
<ubotu> New bug: #189325 in lyskom-server (universe) "Please sync lyskom-server 2.1.2-8 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189325
<Iulian> Should I mark bug 189253 as Invalid?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189253 in update-manager "Update-Manager encouters list error and closes." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189253
<dejv_ntb> hello
<ubotu> New bug: #189326 in evolution (main) "Hardy A4 version of evolution exchange does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189326
<ubotu> New bug: #189327 in kde-guidance (main) "[hardy apha] kde-guidance-powermanager shows wrong number of batteries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189327
<bdmurray> Iulian: I'm looking at it
<ubotu> New bug: #189328 in mpich (universe) "Please sync mpich 1.2.7-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189328
<ubotu> New bug: #189329 in compiz (main) "Undesirable focus while closing or minimizing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189329
<Tuv0k> set system time dialog just crashes
<bdmurray> Iulian: There isn't a clear indication to what the root cause of the bug was so Fix Released seems inappropriate.
<Iulian> bdmurray: Ok, thanks.
<bdmurray> So I would set it to Invalid.
<ubotu> New bug: #189330 in xulrunner-1.9 (main) "Severe display corruption" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189330
<ubotu> New bug: #189331 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "[KDE 4] konqueror crashed when visiting youtube" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189331
<dejv_ntb> g-p-m shows me status for two batteries although I only have one
<bdmurray> dejv_ntb: that's a known bug and is being worked on
<dejv_ntb> thanks
<bdmurray> It'll be fixed before the final version of Hardy
<dejv_ntb> ok
<dejv_ntb> and can somebody guide me through my bugs? I'd like to help a bit more with fixing them
<dejv_ntb> http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/w/webkit/webkit_0~svn29752-1.dsc
<dejv_ntb> sorry, bad link
<dejv_ntb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~jasa-david/
<dejv_ntb> that's it :)
<ubotu> New bug: #189333 in kde-guidance (main) "[hardy alpha] kde-guidance-powermanger powersave works incorrectly on battery power" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189333
<afflux> where should I report broken links on popcom.ubuntu.com?
<afflux> *popcon
<afflux> webmaster@ubuntu.com?
<afflux> or do they have a tracker?
<Pici> Do they have an LP page?
<ubotu> New bug: #189334 in update-manager (main) "getting upgrade prerequisites failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189334
<bdmurray> afflux: I forget is there an e-mail address at the popcon page?
<ubotu> New bug: #189336 in openbox (universe) "New upstream version: 3.4.6" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189336
<afflux> bdmurray: let me chec
<afflux> +k
<afflux> Made by  The Ubuntu Web Team (webmaster@ubuntu.com)
<bdmurray> afflux: perhaps using this would be best https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/
<afflux> okay, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #189338 in linux (main) "v4l does not compile with kernel 2.6.24-5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189338
<ubotu> New bug: #189339 in xsane (main) "xsane viewer's save dialog box uses a bad "Desktop" shortcut" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189339
<bdmurray> That'll send mail to the ubuntu-website team too
<ubotu> New bug: #189337 in jockey (main) "jockey-gtk crashed with AssertionError in __init__() (dup-of: 187148)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189337
<afflux> bdmurray: it's already reported as bug 52931
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 52931 in ubuntu-website "README and FAQ links broken on popcon.ubuntu.com" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/52931
<afflux> thanks for your help though
<pedro_> bdmurray: is the date filter on bughelper/bugnumbers broken?
<bdmurray> pedro_: which date filter?
<pedro_> the one based on the last comment
<bdmurray> not that I know of
<pedro_> i'm trying to get some old incompletes with --lc="d:2008-01-10"
<pedro_> but what i'm getting actually is all list of incompletes
<bdmurray> try it with an operator like < or > or =
<pedro_> ok will do it, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #189342 in vdr-plugin-xineliboutput (universe) "Please sync vdr-plugin-xineliboutput 1.0.0~rc2-13 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189342
<ubotu> New bug: #189344 in ubuntu "Problems with GNOME's Keyboard Layout in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189344
<ubotu> New bug: #189345 in linux-wlan-ng (main) "firmware loading broken by auto-enabling card" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189345
<ubotu> New bug: #189346 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.10: Sync not supported Monitor error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189346
<ubotu> New bug: #189351 in ubuntu "[Hardy A4] No splashscreen with 64bit kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189351
<ubotu> New bug: #189352 in ubuntu "[Hardy A4] CD doesn't boot on NForce5 Mainboard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189352
<saivann> bdmurray : ping
<bdmurray> saivann: hello
<saivann> bdmurray : Hi! I wanted to ask you to extend my membership to bug control team, I sended you a email but I was not sure that you got it
<ubotu> New bug: #189353 in ubuntu "Impossible to install on ASUS M2N4-SLI" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189353
<ubotu> New bug: #189354 in firefox (main) "my firefox crushes very often" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189354
<saivann> bdmurray : Do you want me to send you my email again? My email address was oxmosys@gmail.com
<bdmurray> saivann: I've found it
<saivann> bdmurray : Ok thanks
<bdmurray> saivann: reading your e-mail you mention usplash a bit.  I was just looking at bug 157758 and somebody lists some bugs that are probably dups of bug 150930
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157758 in usplash "/etc/usplash.conf contains wrong values after install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157758
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150930 in ubiquity "Black screen, and bad usplash.conf after installation" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/150930
<ubotu> New bug: #189358 in grub (main) "Grub stopped working: menu.lst mysteriously altered" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189358
<saivann> bdmurray : Great thanks, I can take care of this
<ubotu> New bug: #189356 in ggz-server (main) "Please merge ggz-server 0.0.14-3 /main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189356
<bdmurray> saivann: That'd be great!  Thanks for helping out and I've extended your membership in the team.
<saivann> bdmurray : Thanks a lot! It all seems duplicate, I will take a look at this this afternoon
<ubotu> New bug: #189361 in bzr-svn (universe) "Please sync bzr-svn 0.4.7-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189361
<ubotu> New bug: #189364 in gthumb (main) "Camera not recognised" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189364
<ubotu> New bug: #189368 in linux (main) "kernel panic with notebook Amilo Xa 2528 P5811 kernel 2.6.24" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189368
<ubotu> New bug: #189369 in ubuntu "Kubuntu Gutsy "network settings" does not save settings, interfaces come up when they shouldn't" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189369
<ubotu> New bug: #189362 in evince (main) "evince - don't printout PDF-Files on HPC5180" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189362
<ubotu> New bug: #189363 in linux-source-2.6.22 "kernel bug oops on shutdown nfs dentry" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189363
<ubotu> New bug: #189365 in grub (main) "No Compix or 3d with intel graphics: GMA 3100 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189365
<ubotu> New bug: #189366 in ubuntu "no sound under 2.6.22-14 kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189366
<ubotu> New bug: #189370 in ubuntu "gnome proxy config does not affect apt cli" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189370
<ubotu> New bug: #189373 in yelp (main) "Ubuntu does not recognize older(1999) Seagate or Maxtor Hard Disks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189373
<ubotu> New bug: #189375 in dpkg (main) ""Use of uninitialized value" with "--remove" and non-existent link in /usr/bin" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189375
<ubotu> New bug: #189377 in openoffice.org (main) "After update to Openoffice.org-core 1ubuntu5.3 openoffice writer crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189377
<ubotu> New bug: #189378 in evolution (main) "Translation in french" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189378
<dejv_ntb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/106314
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106314 in firefox "[edgy] Firefox doesn't support X11/Gnome/KDE session managment" [Undecided,In progress]
<ubotu> New bug: #189379 in f-spot (main) ""Could not claim the USB device" while connecting the camera" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189379
<ubotu> New bug: #189380 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "Can't make any java package work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189380
<ubotu> New bug: #189381 in ubuntu "Kmixer cannot be found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189381
<dejv_ntb> this bug is marked "resolved fixed" upstream
<dejv_ntb> did the fix land in ubuntu package?
<dejv_ntb> (bug 106314)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106314 in firefox "[edgy] Firefox doesn't support X11/Gnome/KDE session managment" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/106314
<bdmurray> dejv_ntb: Not that I know of.  Did you look at the upstream report?
<dejv_ntb> just to bugzilla
<dejv_ntb> I'm not experienced in bug wranling
<bdmurray> dejv_ntb: asac - the firefox maintainer would be the best person to check with about this I think
<dejv_ntb> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #189382 in totem (main) "Add midbrowser support to totem-mozilla" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189382
<bdmurray> I would not want to change the status to Fix Released prematurely
<dejv_ntb> I agree
<dejv_ntb> Is Fix Commited safe?
<dejv_ntb> or is better way just email to Mozilla Bugs Team?
<dejv_ntb> bdmurray: ^
<bdmurray> E-mailing the mozillateam seems best
<dejv_ntb> all right, I'll do so
<ubotu> New bug: #189386 in ubuntu "adept update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189386
<bdmurray> dejv_ntb: Thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #189383 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in fadeHandleEvent() (dup-of: 183685)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189383
<dejv_ntb> no problem :)
<ubotu> New bug: #189387 in evolution (main) "imap refresh don't refresh new folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189387
<dejv_ntb> bdmurray: what is usual delay between sending email to lists and appearing in archive?
 * dejv_ntb sent email, can't see it in archive and doesn't want to double-post
<bdmurray> dejv_ntb: a wee bit?
<dejv_ntb> so there's something wrong and I'll send it again
<bdmurray> It should be really quick.  Did it get moderated?
<dejv_ntb> to the bug address itself
<bdmurray> It also looks like there is a #ubuntu-mozillateam channel
<dejv_ntb> hm
<dejv_ntb> delivery failure
<dejv_ntb> ok
<dejv_ntb> thanks
<bdmurray> Did you send it to ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com ?
<ubotu> New bug: #189388 in jockey (main) "jockey-gtk crashed with AssertionError in __init__() (dup-of: 187148)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189388
<dejv_ntb> just a typo in address :)
<ubotu> New bug: #189392 in ubuntu "gnome/panel - lock to panel disrupted by fullscreen apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189392
<ubotu> New bug: #189393 in atitvout (universe) "TV not detected with Radeon IGP 320M" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189393
<dejv_ntb> another thing: I've got a long-standing issue with default suspend:
<dejv_ntb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.24/+bug/123002
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123002 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Broken suspend on 2.6.20-16.29" [High,Confirmed]
<dejv_ntb> it can be worked around by using s2disk, but I'd like to see default suspend working too
<ubotu> New bug: #189395 in python-launchpad-bugs (main) "AssertionError: Wrong XPath-Expr in InfoTable.parse() 'affects'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189395
<ubotu> New bug: #189398 in linux (main) "Cisco Aironet stopped working in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189398
<bdmurray> dejv_ntb: I've changed the llinux-source-2.6.24 package to just 'linux' which is the kernel for hardy
<dejv_ntb> ok
<bdmurray> which video driver are you using?
<dejv_ntb> ati
<dejv_ntb> it's got r250 chip
<dejv_ntb> the suspend broke after upgrade from last Feisty alpha to Feisty final
<ubotu> New bug: #189402 in ubuntu "gaming gets least priority in linux and windows lives again." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189402
<dejv_ntb> (I was busy meanwhile)
<dejv_ntb> sorry, not ati, radeon driver
<bdmurray> dejv_ntb: but not the proprietary fglrx driver?
<dejv_ntb> not
<dejv_ntb> it's too old for my chip
<ogasawara> dejv_ntb: I'll take a look at your report and follow up with you there
<dejv_ntb> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #189406 in update-manager (main) "[Hardy] Update Manager doesn't display package versions anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189406
<dejv_ntb> ogasawara: highlight me when you'll need me
<ogasawara> dejv_ntb: will do, just finishing up my comment to post
<dejv_ntb> ok
<ogasawara> dejv_ntb: ok posted - just need to get a little more info
<dejv_ntb> version_signature is in comments
<dejv_ntb> will go through suspend/boot ;) process now
<ogasawara> dejv_ntb: for Hardy?  I didn't see it.  It will be something like 2.6.24-5.8
<ubotu> New bug: #189411 in gnome-vfs (main) "Nautilus won't do SSH because of tcsh" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189411
<dejv_ntb> ogasawara:  kernel package is "linux-image-2.6.24-5-generic" in version "2.6.24-5.8"
<dejv_ntb> does it suffice?
<ogasawara> dejv_ntb: yup, if you can just add it in your comment that'd be good
<dejv_ntb> added
<ogasawara> dejv_ntb: heh oops sorry, I didn't refresh :)  the first comment was fine
<dejv_ntb> ok, gonna get offline, see you in few minutes
<ubotu> New bug: #189413 in ubuntu "Xubuntu Hardy Alpha 4 CD Live blank brown screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189413
<ubotu> New bug: #189414 in gnome-screensaver (main) "Please upload 2.21.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189414
<dejv_ntb> ogasawara: sorry, I didn't tell you that STR works fine since gutsy, STD remains to be a problem
<dejv_ntb> but it still popped something:
<dejv_ntb> [    6.852977]   Magic number: 0:716:374
<dejv_ntb> [    6.852980]   hash matches /build/buildd/linux-2.6.24/drivers/base/power/main.c:97
<dejv_ntb> [    6.853121]   hash matches device LNXVIDEO:00
<ogasawara> dejv_ntb: oh, I thought you had STD working and not STR?
<dejv_ntb> reverse
 * dejv_ntb hides
<ogasawara> heh
<ogasawara> dejv_ntb: how familiar are you with navigating /sysfs
<dejv_ntb> I thought it was clear from my s2disk-workaround note
<dejv_ntb> If I know what i want...
<dejv_ntb> but usually I don't know
<ogasawara> dejv_ntb: am just curious what's the driver for device LNXVIDEO:00
<ubotu> New bug: #189415 in ubuntu "[Hardy] X serveur restart randomly with nvidia propriotary driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189415
<ubotu> New bug: #189416 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome power manager changes laptop mode settings " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189416
<dejv_ntb> # find /sys -name '*LNXVIDEO*'
<dejv_ntb> # find /sys -name '*LNXVIDEO*'
<dejv_ntb> moment please
<dejv_ntb> # find /sys -name '*LNXVIDEO*'
<dejv_ntb> hm
<dejv_ntb> xchat started eating \n
<dejv_ntb>  /sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A03:00/device:02/LNXVIDEO:00
<dejv_ntb>  /sys/bus/acpi/devices/LNXVIDEO:00
<dejv_ntb>  /sys/bus/acpi/drivers/video/LNXVIDEO:00
<dejv_ntb> no, it just ate ^/.* lines
<dejv_ntb> # cat /sys/devices/LNXSYSTM\:00/device\:00/PNP0A03\:00/device\:02/path
<dejv_ntb> \_SB_.PCI0.AGP_
<dejv_ntb> # cat /sys/devices/LNXSYSTM\:00/device\:00/PNP0A03\:00/device\:02/LNXVIDEO\:00/path
<dejv_ntb> \_SB_.PCI0.AGP_.VID_
<ubotu> New bug: #189417 in update-manager (main) "update nicht möglich. Fehler beim herunterladen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189417
<ogasawara> dejv_ntb: care to post your dmesg to the bug report
<dejv_ntb> ok
<dejv_ntb> posted
<ubotu> New bug: #189421 in laptop-mode (universe) "laptop mode cannot start when on ac power" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189421
<dejv_ntb> ogasawara: ^
<ubotu> New bug: #189424 in ubuntu "BasKet Launcher Icon Missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189424
<ubotu> New bug: #189427 in meta-kde4 (universe) "konqueror crash opening a .swf file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189427
<dejv_ntb> ogasawara: I've gotta go
<dejv_ntb> I'll be here through tomorrow
<ogasawara> dejv_ntb: no worries, I'll follow up with you via launchpad
<dejv_ntb> ok
<dejv_ntb> nite
<ubotu> New bug: #189430 in compiz (main) "page_up and page_down keys" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189430
<mgunes> should bug 189156 be forwarded upstream?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189156 in gnome-system-tools "'share folder' policykit integration not complete" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189156
<bdmurray> mgunes: I'm fairly certain the policykit integration is something that Ubuntu does.
<ubotu> New bug: #189434 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashes with sigill, looks msn related" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189434
<pochu> bdmurray: what do you mean? We just enable policykit, but the work comes from upstream
<bdmurray> pochu: Okay, I didn't know that.
<pochu> mgunes: I think so, although I won't expect upstream to work on it... I has said he won't work on g-s-t too much anymore, and will welcome a new maintainer for it
<mgunes> pochu: who has said that?
<pochu> mgunes: Carlos Garnacho, who is upstream for gnome-system-tools / liboobs/ system-tools-backends
<mgunes> pochu, thanks; I'm forwarding anyway. maybe someone else will pick it up.
<pochu> sure :)
<pochu> mgunes: http://blogs.gnome.org/carlosg/2008/02/01/two-new-children-in-cookieville/
<mgunes> let's hope someone picks them up soon.
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-02-06
<ubotu> New bug: #189435 in mpd (universe) "Please merge mpd 0.13.1-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189435
<bdmurray> pochu: do you know where bug 134749 might lie?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134749 in notification-daemon "Notification baloon tooltip appears in wrong place" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/134749
<ubotu> New bug: #189444 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "virtualbox-ose-client-utils service fails to start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189444
<pochu> bdmurray: I don't have a clue, sorry.
<ubotu> New bug: #189439 in transmission (main) "Transmission should use a temp-dir to exclude from indexing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189439
<ubotu> New bug: #189440 in gconf-editor (main) "Please merge gconf-editor 2.20.0-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189440
<ubotu> New bug: #189442 in ubuntu "update-manager -d cannot finish upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189442
<bdmurray> pochu: okay, I'm not certain if it is application specific or something about the notification-daemon
<ubotu> New bug: #189445 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager fails to show logout dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189445
<ubotu> New bug: #189446 in konversation (main) "nickserv login occurs after channel join. this can cause problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189446
<ubotu> New bug: #189448 in gnome-games (main) "Nibbles is buggy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189448
<ubotu> New bug: #189449 in thunderbird (main) "I just can't send emails with attached files." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189449
<ubotu> New bug: #189452 in libgnomecups (main) "Please merge libgnomecups 0.2.3-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189452
<ubotu> New bug: #189453 in libdb4.6-ruby (universe) "Threaded transactions broken with libdb4.6" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189453
<ubotu> New bug: #189454 in update-manager (main) "distribution upgrade tool reports "kb/s" but is measuring "kB/s"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189454
<ubotu> New bug: #189455 in gparted (main) "gparted volume-size overflows and cripples UI" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189455
<ubotu> New bug: #189456 in ubuntu "Umbutu 7.10 manual flash player 9 install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189456
<ubotu> New bug: #189457 in maildrop (universe) "maildrop error loading shared libraries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189457
<ubotu> New bug: #189458 in hotkey-setup (main) "multimedia / Fn Keys don't work on Toshiba Satellite M115-S3094 laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189458
<ubotu> New bug: #189459 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Please merge meta-gnome 2.20.2.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189459
<XiXaQ> What does the state "Triaged" mean on launchpad?
<ubotu> New bug: #189461 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 183685)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189461
<RAOF> XiXaQ: "In a state where it's worth a developer's time to look at it".  That is: it's definitely a bug, and it's got all the information a dev is likely to need to fix it.
<XiXaQ> ok.. Heh, then what does "Confirmed" mean?
<RAOF> "It's a bug"
<XiXaQ> oh, so Triaged is better than Confirmed then?
<RAOF> Yes.
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, hi, my first hug day, what to do?
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Uuum... :)
<alex_mayorga> noob here, sorry :(
<pochu> alex_mayorga: hug him!
 * pochu hugs everyone and goes to bed :)
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Oh, that's no problem.  I'm just unsure as to what the correct answer is.
<alex_mayorga> pochu, nittes
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: But I'd suggest the first URL in the /topic as a start :)
<alex_mayorga> Is there any way to filter the list for Hardy? It's what I have at my disposal
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, OK, looks like I've found a dupe here bug 187686 seems a duplicate of bug 187969
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187686 in ubuntu "Keyboard Indicator at the Panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187686
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187969 in gnome-control-center "Cannot select default keyboard layout in gnome-keyboard-properties" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187969
<alex_mayorga> do I mark it duplicate right away or do I ask the user?
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Depends on how sure you are.  There's no need to ask the user if it's obvious.
<alex_mayorga> I'll mark it and ask the user for more user in any case
<ubotu> New bug: #189462 in slocate (main) "slocate cron job fails if /etc/updatedb.conf not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189462
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, OK I've added comment and marked as duplicate, what else should I do?
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: That seems about it, really.
<alex_mayorga> let me make the row lightgreen too, BTW I'm getting bitten by that same bugger
<ubotu> New bug: #189463 in ferret (universe) "ferret description" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189463
<alex_mayorga> what to do to bugs not tracked in launchpad? is there a canned response?
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: What do you mean by "bugs not tracked in launchpad"?  Do you mean bugs reported in launchpad for packages that aren't the Ubuntu version?
<ubotu> New bug: #189464 in ubuntu "Please sync gnome-keyring-sharp 1.0.0~svn.r87622-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189464
<alex_mayorga> Bug #187331
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187331 in ubuntu "Can't rip CDs with gstreamer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187331
<alex_mayorga> the user claims the bug is in gstreamer, but when I try to assign it to that project launchpad tells me "GStreamer doesn't use Launchpad as its bug tracker. Without a bug URL to watch, the GStreamer status will not update automatically."
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Right.  That's because "gstreamer" isn't a package.
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Also, he's wrong.  The problem isn't with gstreamer, it's with rhythmbox/sound juicer.
<ubotu> New bug: #189465 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "requestsync crashed with AssertionError in parse()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189465
<RAOF> And there go my two bugs :)
<alex_mayorga> ??
<alex_mayorga> the last 2 are yours?
<RAOF> Yup.
<alex_mayorga> same story for rhythmbox :S not tracked by launchpad? do I add it anyway?
<alex_mayorga> RAOF, why don't you teach me by example :) Bug #187331
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187331 in ubuntu "Can't rip CDs with gstreamer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187331
<ubotu> New bug: #189469 in ccontrol (universe) "[sync request] ccontrol 0.9.1+20071204-2 [Debian Main - Testing]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189469
<ubotu> New bug: #189470 in iceowl (universe) "Restore Mozilla branding and blacklist iceowl from autosync" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189470
<ubotu> New bug: #189471 in audacious-plugins (universe) "Audacious does not play .wma files when extended unicode characters exist in the filename or the path" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189471
<ubotu> New bug: #189473 in rhythmbox (main) "Paused audio plays during exit" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189473
<ubotu> New bug: #189474 in ubuntu "cdebootstrap does not install upstart, udev, system-services..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189474
<ubotu> New bug: #189475 in xaos (main) "xaos doesn't work as screensaver as it doesn't take "window-id" option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189475
<greg-g> how do you link a blueprint to a bug?  ie: bug 186557
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186557 in friendly-recovery "ubuntu repair nightmare." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186557
<ubotu> New bug: #189476 in ubuntu "Broadcom 4311 wireless not working in Compaq F572" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189476
<bdmurray> greg-g: What do you mean by link?
<greg-g> bdmurray: I thought some bugs had a link to the bluepint as a part of them, not just a comment.  I could be wrong.
<greg-g> "associated with" maybe is one way to put it
<greg-g> I'm thinking for that bug, I am just going to mark it confirmed/wishlist and leave it be.
<ubotu> New bug: #189477 in xaos (main) "Take xaos files out of app-default files " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189477
<greg-g> bdmurray: mainly I am just making sure there is nothing else needing to be done with respect to bugs like that (relating to a blueprint).
<bdmurray> greg-g: okay, there isn't a way to associate bugs with blueprints
<greg-g> bdmurray: ok, thanks.  Sorry I wans't clear at first with what I was trying to accomplish ;)
<bdmurray> I wonder what they did though to restore grub.
<ubotu> New bug: #189478 in bzr (main) "man page has errors when typing "man bzr"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189478
<greg-g> bdmurray: it is a two part bug report pretty much.  1) need a way to more friendly restore/rescue a system and 2) help get my grub back.
<bdmurray> yeah regardless of what they did it - it is too hard to restore it
<greg-g> should I ask if they have resolved their issue, and if not tell them to open an issue in the support tracker?
<bdmurray> That sounds best as there is unlikely to be a bug with grub-install.
<greg-g> right
<bdmurray> hmm
<bdmurray> I think the alternate CD has a rescue mode from which you can reinstall grub but they do seem to mention the Live CD.
<bdmurray> They probably would have been better off using the alternate.
<greg-g> So, should I mark that bug Confirmed/Wishlist as if it was just asking for the friendly-recovery bit, or should I mark it invalid and tell him to ask a question in the support tracker if it is not fixed yet?
<bdmurray> I'd Incomplete and wishlist it and ask if they have worked around the lack of a friendly recovery utility
<greg-g> sounds good
<bdmurray> thanks!
<greg-g> thank you for answering my questions
<ubotu> New bug: #189479 in wordpress (universe) "wordpress: security flaw in xml-rpc implementation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189479
<ubotu> New bug: #189481 in wordpress (universe) "Please merge wordpress 2.3.3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189481
<ubotu> New bug: #189484 in ubuntu "installer/uninstaller/updater problem  ubuntu 804" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189484
<greg-g> 19 bugs later, and its time for bed
<ubotu> New bug: #189485 in nautilus (main) "[hardy] nautilus crashes/restarts when refreshing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189485
<ubotu> New bug: #189467 in update-manager (main) "Update uninstaller installer problem ubuntu 804" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189467
<ubotu> New bug: #189486 in update-manager-core (main) "one of the adept upgrades failed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189486
<ubotu> New bug: #189487 in ubuntu "thumbnails are not generated for all flv files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189487
<ubotu> New bug: #189488 in ubuntu "Desktop never loads without ethernet cable pluged in." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189488
<ubotu> New bug: #189490 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with AttributeError in modifyUserInterface()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189490
<ubotu> New bug: #189491 in nautilus (main) "[hardy] nautilus crashes with undefined symbol:nautilus_file_info_get_drive " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189491
<ubotu> New bug: #189493 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in gdk_keymap_get_direction()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189493
<ubotu> New bug: #189494 in gedit (main) "gedit crashed when I saved" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189494
<ubotu> New bug: #189496 in ubuntu "Brightness control doesnt work (Vaio)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189496
<ubotu> New bug: #189498 in webkit (universe) "Please sync webkit 0~svn29752-1 from Debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189498
<ubotu> New bug: #189500 in kdebase-workspace (universe) "erorr in /etc/init.d/kdm-kde4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189500
<ubotu> New bug: #189501 in kdebase-workspace (universe) "KWin compositing not working in 4.0.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189501
<ubotu> New bug: #189502 in ubuntu "Packaging request for Columbia Esterel Compiler" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189502
<ubotu> New bug: #189504 in net-snmp (main) "snmpd eats memory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189504
<ubotu> New bug: #189505 in ubuntu "Mathematica 5.0 Linux version can not be installed in Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189505
<ubotu> New bug: #189506 in gphoto2 (universe) "Normal user can't access USB camera Error (-53: 'Could not claim the USB device')" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189506
<ubotu> New bug: #189507 in glibc (main) "libc6-i386 looks in a wrong place for locales" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189507
<Iulian> Good morning.
<ubotu> New bug: #189508 in gnome-print (universe) "create printers with different settings for same printer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189508
<ubotu> New bug: #189509 in gnome-control-center (main) "Desktop Appearances Properties crashes repeatedly - gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in XSetCloseDownMode()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189509
<ubotu> New bug: #189510 in cupsys (main) "cups dying when idle" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189510
<ubotu> New bug: #189514 in nautilus (main) "[Hardy Alpha3] Auto mount points of disk partitions changing with each boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189514
<ubotu> New bug: #189515 in gcalcli (universe) "No international times" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189515
<ubotu> New bug: #189517 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Open/save file dialog places wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189517
<ubotu> New bug: #189518 in valknut (universe) "Valknut should use system Qt theme and font by default" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189518
<ubotu> New bug: #189519 in firefox (main) "Using Ubuntu 7.04 on ppc (powerbook G4) firefox(2.0.0.11) crashes as if playing "pixel minesweeper"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189519
<ubotu> New bug: #189520 in tracker (main) "tracker makes system un usable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189520
<ubotu> New bug: #189521 in ubuntu "Update to linux-image  2.6.22-14.51 broke sound drivers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189521
<ubotu> New bug: #189523 in ltsp (main) "unable to update kernel inside ltsp image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189523
<ubotu> New bug: #189525 in kdebase (main) "Problem with Konqueror and "Load plugins on demand" feature" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189525
<ubotu> New bug: #189526 in tk8.5 (universe) "Please sync tk8.5 8.5.0-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189526
<ubotu> New bug: #189528 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany does not save passwords anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189528
<ubotu> New bug: #189529 in console-setup (main) "dot keypad for french keyboard not working in gutsy console" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189529
<ubotu> New bug: #189524 in apt-setup "Repositories are not added when installing offline" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189524
<ubotu> New bug: #189530 in hugin (universe) "hugin reduces panorama size each time preferences are saved" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189530
<ubotu> New bug: #189532 in vmware-player "[Hardy] vmware-player fails to start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189532
<ubotu> New bug: #189533 in boinc-app-seti (universe) "setiathome_enhanced crashed with SIGSEGV in vfprintf()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189533
<ubotu> New bug: #189536 in nautilus (main) "No preview for images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189536
<ubotu> New bug: #189537 in nautilus (main) "Change file icon action opens file chooser far from icons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189537
<ubotu> New bug: #189538 in db2exc-amd64 (partner) "db2 update to version 9.5 crashes existing installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189538
<ubotu> New bug: #189443 in gnome-vfs (main) "gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with signal 5 in gnome_vfs_volume_unset_drive_private()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189443
<ubotu> New bug: #189540 in nautilus (main) "Drive rename and change icon operations always fail in Nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189540
<ubotu> New bug: #189441 in gst-plugins-base0.10 "totem-gstreamer-video-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_notify()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189441
<ubotu> New bug: #189541 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus will not open directories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189541
<ubotu> New bug: #189544 in vlc (universe) "streaming h264 is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189544
<ubotu> New bug: #189546 in system-config-printer-kde (main) "[hardy] system-config-printer-kde just doesn`t work." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189546
<ubotu> New bug: #189547 in bacula (universe) "update package bacula" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189547
<ubotu> New bug: #189548 in siege (main) "[hardy] Add automake1.9 to Build-Depends (fixes FTBFS)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189548
<ubotu> New bug: #189549 in soundconverter (universe) "SoundConverter missing dependency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189549
<ubotu> New bug: #189550 in pidgin (main) "Loging in notification in IRC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189550
<ubotu> New bug: #189551 in openldap2.2 (main) "slapd cannot start with syncrepl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189551
<ubotu> New bug: #189553 in jabref (multiverse) "crash on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189553
<ubotu> New bug: #189554 in courier (universe) "update from gutsy to hurdy fails on courier-mta" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189554
<ubotu> New bug: #189557 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.87.4 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189557
<ubotu> New bug: #189556 in ubuntu "Screen brightness is lowered although set to not in gnome preferences (HP Compaq 6710b)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189556
<ubotu> New bug: #189558 in libtelepathy (universe) "Please sync libtelepathy 0.3.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189558
<ubotu> New bug: #189559 in telepathy-glib (universe) "Please sync telepathy-glib 0.7.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189559
<ubotu> New bug: #189412 in gnome-vfs (main) "gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with signal 5 in gnome_vfs_volume_unset_drive_private()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189412
<ubotu> New bug: #189560 in linux (main) "please enable IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER and IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES in sparc, hppa" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189560
<ubotu> New bug: #189360 in xchat-gnome "xchat-gnome crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_object_ref()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189360
<ubotu> New bug: #189561 in nautilus (main) "[Hardy] Nautilus crash during Google-Earth installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189561
<ubotu> New bug: #189562 in update-manager (main) "running partial upgrade could not calculate the update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189562
<ubotu> New bug: #189563 in kde-systemsettings (main) "help is missing and you cannot save settings in hardy herron" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189563
<ubotu> New bug: #189565 in ufw (universe) "ufw enables syncookies by default, which is not considered a great idea" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189565
<ubotu> New bug: #189566 in dpkg (main) "Please merge dpkg (1.14.16.6) from debian unstable" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189566
<ubotu> New bug: #189568 in gnome-terminal (main) "Please sponsor gnome-terminal 2.21.90-0ubuntu2 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189568
<persia> jwendell: You see, people here actually look at all the bugs, and tend to compile those that everyone reports into metabugs with workarounds in teh comments :)
<ubotu> New bug: #189569 in claws-mail (universe) "Left pane unscrollable in Claws Mail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189569
<ubotu> New bug: #189570 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_newv() (dup-of: 178038)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189570
<ubotu> New bug: #189571 in ubuntu "needs packaging: RippedWire" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189571
<ubotu> New bug: #189573 in evolution-exchange (main) "Evolution lost connection with Exchange backend process" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189573
<ubotu> New bug: #189574 in totem (main) "totem-gstreamer crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_set_valist()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189574
<ubotu> New bug: #179468 in system-config-printer (main) "applet.py crashed with TypeError in on_job_hold_activate()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179468
<ubotu> New bug: #189575 in vlc (universe) "vlc crashed with SIGSEGV in __stats_Update()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189575
<ubotu> New bug: #188017 in brasero (main) "brasero crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188017
<ubotu> New bug: #189576 in gnome-panel (main) "Some errors reported about gnome to me, but I had not rekognize anything." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189576
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #189577 in file-roller (main) ".deb are opened instead of installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189577
<ubotu> New bug: #189581 in alsa-driver (main) "Please update Alsa to v1.0.16 final." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189581
<ubotu> New bug: #189582 in ltsp (main) "ldminfo should be tunneled in ssh" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189582
<ubotu> New bug: #189583 in linux-source-2.6.22 "update linux-headers-2.6.22-14, grub error 22" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189583
<ubotu> New bug: #189589 in xen-3.2 (main) "Please remove from main." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189589
<ubotu> New bug: #189593 in casper (main) "booting live system from nfs fails at nfsmount" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189593
<ubotu> New bug: #187435 in openoffice.org (main) "open office 2.3, spell checker in spanish" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187435
<ubotu> New bug: #189594 in kdebase (main) "KDM login screen freezes when incorrect password is entered" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189594
<joerlend_> "Nominated for Hardy", it sais for a bug. What does that mean?
<andrea-bs> joerlend_: that the bug will be fixed in Ubuntu Hardy, but *perhaps* not in other versions
<ubotu> New bug: #189598 in mixxx "Mixxx is missing icon (Hardy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189598
<persia> Rather that someone thinks it should be fixed in hardy, but perhaps not other versions.  When it says "Nominated", that means the task is not yet approved for fixing in hardy.
<persia> (the barrier for approval is usually someone being willing to fix it, or someone believing that hardy should not be released until it is fixed)
<ubotu> New bug: #189599 in xorg (main) "[Hardy] Ubuntu does not remember the screen resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189599
<ubotu> New bug: #189600 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "Cannot enter web address to associate w/ specific browser from Konqueror's "Browser Identification" tab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189600
<ubotu> New bug: #189601 in elmo (universe) "Please sync elmo 1.3.0-1.2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189601
<ubotu> New bug: #189602 in lucene2 (multiverse) "Use local DTD to fix build failure on buildd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189602
<ubotu> New bug: #189603 in crystalcursors (universe) "Please sync crystalcursors 1.1.1-9 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189603
<ubotu> New bug: #189606 in kdebase-workspace (universe) "Removed KDE 4.0 desktop icons return after reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189606
<ubotu> New bug: #189607 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashes after some time playing, backtrace available (dup-of: 182097)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189607
<ubotu> New bug: #189608 in flickrfs (universe) "Please sync flickrfs 1.3.9.1-7 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189608
<ubotu> New bug: #188884 in tinyerp-client (universe) "tinyerp-client.py crashed with TypeError in <module>()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188884
<ubotu> New bug: #146466 in tinyerp-client (universe) "tinyerp-client.py crashed with KeyError in __init__()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146466
<ubotu> New bug: #189609 in transmission (main) "transmission crashed with SIGSEGV (pressing close on preferences)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189609
<ubotu> New bug: #189610 in gretl (universe) "Please sync gretl 1.7.1-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189610
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ -http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad
<ubotu> New bug: #189613 in ubuntu "Please sync netcat-openbsd 1.89-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189613
<ubotu> New bug: #189614 in kdenlive (universe) "0.5.svn20071228-0.0ubuntu1 fails to build on most architectures" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189614
<ubotu> New bug: #189615 in libflashsupport (universe) "no sound in flash-nonfree plugin via pulseaudio - Cannot open shared library /usr/lib32/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189615
<ubotu> New bug: #176289 in gutsy-backports "backport netbeans 6.0 (dup-of: 187708)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/176289
<ubotu> New bug: #189618 in nautilus (main) "trash with files shown empty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189618
<ubotu> New bug: #189619 in compiz (main) "Window tooltips in compiz are not translated to polish" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189619
<ubotu> New bug: #189620 in update-manager (main) "policykit integration missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189620
<ubotu> New bug: #189621 in linux-meta (main) "v86d missing, needed for uvesafb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189621
<ubotu> New bug: #189622 in ubuntu "User switcher tooltip is not translated to polish" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189622
<ubotu> New bug: #189623 in tenshi (universe) "tenshi fails to start on boot - needs /var/run/tenshi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189623
<ubotu> New bug: #189616 in dovecot (main) "connection problems under load with hardy dovecot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189616
<ubotu> New bug: #189617 in gdebi (main) "policykit integration missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189617
<ubotu> New bug: #189624 in kdegraphics-kde4 (universe) "okular print dialog improvements" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189624
<ubotu> New bug: #189625 in ubuntu "[hardy] Keyboard automically set to QWERTY after each login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189625
<ubotu> New bug: #189626 in apt (main) "apt-get crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189626
<ubotu> New bug: #189629 in update-manager (main) "apt update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189629
<ubotu> New bug: #189633 in gnome-mount (main) "Coming out of hibernation mode on 8.04a4 and inserting a SD card more or less simultaneously (dup-of: 122673)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189633
<ubotu> New bug: #189634 in language-support-de (main) "Language de_DE does not exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189634
<ubotu> New bug: #189635 in evolution (main) "Attachment Saving Trouble" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189635
<ubotu> New bug: #189637 in update-manager (main) "upgrading gutsy to Hardy fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189637
<ubotu> New bug: #189639 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Xorg broken in 6.06 on PowerEdge 2950" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189639
<ubotu> New bug: #189645 in system-config-printer (main) "the driver selected for the printer canon mp160 do not work." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189645
<ubotu> New bug: #189643 in openoffice.org (main) "Backspace and Delete keys have the wrong functionality in OO calc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189643
<ubotu> New bug: #189644 in compiz (main) "Compiz freezes on window resize" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189644
<ubotu> New bug: #189647 in ubuntu "8.04: Support for TrueCrypt *at install time* for all flavors of *buntu (dup-of: 109701)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189647
<ubotu> New bug: #189641 in debian-installer (main) "Installer doesn´t detect virtual ethernet device on ppc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189641
<ubotu> New bug: #189648 in imlib (universe) "Please sync imlib 1.9.15-6 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189648
<ubotu> New bug: #189655 in evolution-data-server (main) "evolution-data-server-2.22 crashed with signal 5 (dup-of: 183421)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189655
<ubotu> New bug: #189660 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashes in libsoup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189660
<ubotu> New bug: #189652 in hal (main) "Low sound on Hp Pavillion dv5000" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189652
<ubotu> New bug: #189653 in network-manager (main) "[Hardy] Network Settings silently crashes when saving location" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189653
<ubotu> New bug: #189650 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus does not show previews or images" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189650
<ubotu> New bug: #189657 in evolution-data-server (main) "evolution-data-server-2.22 crashed with signal 5 (dup-of: 183421)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189657
<ubotu> New bug: #189663 in pyalsaaudio (universe) "setperiodsize does not work in python-alsaaudio" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189663
<ubotu> New bug: #189649 in evince (main) "Evince: highligted accented characters wrongly displayed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189649
<ubotu> New bug: #189665 in links2 (universe) "No icon in gnome-menu of links2  2.1pre32-1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189665
<ubotu> New bug: #189666 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "Intel iwl4965 microcode not included in rt restricted modules" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189666
<ubotu> New bug: #189667 in mnemosyne (universe) "Mnemosyne has unmet dependency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189667
<ubotu> New bug: #189668 in ubuntu "Audio files must be opened by totem by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189668
<ubotu> New bug: #189669 in ubuntu "Gutsy 7.10 locks up when playing sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189669
<ubotu> New bug: #189671 in ubuntu "install failed after boot.  Tried 6.06, 7.04, and 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189671
<ubotu> New bug: #189674 in ubuntu "The screen is in a circle form." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189674
<ubotu> New bug: #189675 in marble (universe) "new upstream release for marble 0.5.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189675
<ubotu> New bug: #189651 in gnome-system-tools (main) "network-admin applet does not allow setting "wireless-keymode" variable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189651
<ubotu> New bug: #189656 in gnome-terminal "gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189656
<ubotu> New bug: #189662 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189662
<ubotu> New bug: #189676 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 183685)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189676
<ubotu> New bug: #189672 in ubuntu "Test Bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189672
<korgman> hello
<korgman> I have one query about a "bug" report
<Pici> Which bug?
<korgman> I installed teamspeak client
<korgman> and I can listen to any other sound program.
<korgman> The solution is simple
<korgman> to install alsa-oss and start teamspeak as "aoss teamspeak".
<korgman> I was wondering if is good to report it as "bug"
<korgman> ...
<ubotu> New bug: #189681 in compiz (main) ""The window X is not responding" is not translated into polish" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189681
<ubotu> New bug: #189687 in ubuntu "Ubuntu should get a real mount / fstab / mtab GUI" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189687
<ubotu> New bug: #189688 in 4digits (universe) "Please sync 4digits 0.8-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189688
<ubotu> New bug: #189686 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox crashed at the opening (dup-of: 164062)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189686
<ubotu> New bug: #189689 in ubuntu "jockey-gtk vs. "Driver Setup" vs. "Hardware drivers" naming" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189689
<ubotu> New bug: #187815 in gimp (main) "gimp-2.4 crashed with SIGSEGV in strchr() (dup-of: 189494)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187815
<ubotu> New bug: #189072 in gthumb (main) "gthumb crashed with SIGSEGV in strchr() (dup-of: 189494)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189072
<ubotu> New bug: #189690 in mesa (main) "libGLw.so is not provided by a package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189690
<Iulian> pedro_: ping
<pedro_> Iulian: yes?
<Iulian> pedro_: Hi there. I couldn't reproduce bug 189577 with the same version too. Do you have any clue about this? And I don't think that it's a theme problem, that's a different bug.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189577 in file-roller ".deb are opened instead of installed" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189577
<Iulian> Also tried with that deb package downloaded from truecrypt.org
<Iulian> It's working fine here.
<pedro_> yes, that's probably something broken on his account
<pedro_> Iulian: what's the output of gvfs-info file.deb  |grep content
<pedro_> on your machine?
<Iulian> pedro_: Wait a sec
<Iulian> pedro_: I don't have that package installed.
<pedro_> which package?
<pedro_> file.deb? i was referring to which ever .deb package
<Iulian> gvfs-info
<pedro_> it's available on gvfs-bin
<Iulian> Oh yes, let me install gvfs-bin
<pedro_> install that package and you'll have that utility
<pedro_> cool
<Iulian>   standard::content-type: application/x-deb
<Iulian>   standard::fast-content-type: application/x-deb
<Iulian> That's what I get.
<pedro_> Iulian: cool, thanks so it's detecting fine the mime type there also, I've already asked to the reporter about that let's see what we can get
<pedro_> thanks again ;-)
<Iulian> pedro_: Awesome
<ubotu> New bug: #189698 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189698
<ubotu> New bug: #189699 in openbox (universe) "New version: 3.4.6.1" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189699
<pedro_> gotta run now , see you later!
<ubotu> New bug: #189659 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189659
<ubotu> New bug: #189691 in ktorrent-kde4 (universe) "[FIX] ulimit "open-files" too low for KTorrent" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189691
<ubotu> New bug: #189692 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "problem with intel card and resolution (dup-of: 189694)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189692
<ubotu> New bug: #189693 in gnome-mount (main) "gnome-mount crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full() (dup-of: 122673)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189693
<ubotu> New bug: #189701 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189701
<ubotu> New bug: #189702 in rhythmbox (main) "Files transferred to K850i have truncated metadata" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189702
<ubotu> New bug: #189703 in xautomation (universe) "Newer version available in Upstream, Debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189703
<ubotu> New bug: #189682 in powernowd "powernowd fails because of missing 'ignore_nice_load'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189682
<ubotu> New bug: #189704 in network-manager (main) "Same named ESSID on different wifi routers has a problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189704
<ubotu> New bug: #189705 in network-manager (main) "network-manager and eap protocol" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189705
<ubotu> New bug: #189121 in wxmaxima (universe) "wxmaxima crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_object_ref()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189121
<ubotu> New bug: #189707 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "Anchor links do not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189707
<ubotu> New bug: #189710 in nozomi (universe) "Please sync nozomi 2.1-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189710
<ubotu> New bug: #189711 in rt2x00 (universe) "rt2x00pci failed to allocate registers with my f5d7010" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189711
<ubotu> New bug: #189713 in gnome-rdp (universe) "gnome-rdp doesn't work with ssh certificat key on Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189713
<ubotu> New bug: #189715 in ubuntu "wrong screen resolution on aluminum 20 inch imac" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189715
<ubotu> New bug: #189712 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in eventLoop() (dup-of: 131679)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189712
<ubotu> New bug: #189716 in evolution (main) "Evolution addressbook 'Millennium-bug'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189716
<ubotu> New bug: #189717 in ubiquity (main) "Startup sound during installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189717
<ubotu> New bug: #189718 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "NSPluginWrapper crashes sometimes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189718
<ubotu> New bug: #189721 in firefox-3.0 (main) "ff-3.0-gnome should store pw in the gnome keyring" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189721
<ubotu> New bug: #189726 in gimp (main) "scaling image from 2048x1536 to 1x1 crashes gimp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189726
<gleaken> I updated to the latest kernel in Feisty-updates and now, I get random UI freezes.  applications will stop responding for a few seconds and then continue working.  I can give full system information   Kernel version as of right now 2.6.20.16.28.1
<ubotu> New bug: #189720 in firefox-3.0 (main) "Font's blury" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189720
<gleaken> my menus will also freeze.  my menu bar with the system monitor is now frozen.
<ubotu> New bug: #189695 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189695
<jjgalvez> not sure if this is the right channel, but does anyone know why cupsys won't install?
<verb3k> jjgalvez, Didn't you get support at #ubuntu? this channel is not usually a place where you can get support with ubuntu
<jjgalvez> verb3k, I asked serveral times in the ubuntu channel with no help today, it was a long shot to ask here
<ubotu> New bug: #189733 in gphpedit (universe) "gphpedit unable to open files from FTP server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189733
<ubotu> New bug: #189737 in gnome-mount (main) "No "Connect to server" button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189737
<verb3k> jjgalvez, keep asking until you get help, I did that many times :) no everytime you can get your question answered though
<jjgalvez> verb3k, thanks I'll keep it up
<ubotu> New bug: #189734 in gnome-games (main) "Mahjongg's timer stops working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189734
<ubotu> New bug: #189736 in system-config-printer (main) "Openprinting module missing" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189736
<ubotu> New bug: #189738 in gnome-main-menu (universe) "No "Connect to server" button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189738
<ubotu> New bug: #189741 in nautilus (main) "nautilus fails to thumbnail unless explicitly opening images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189741
<bdmurray> jjgalvez: won't install where?
<jjgalvez> bdmurray, when I try to install cupsys with apt-get I get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54961/
<bdmurray> What release is that?
<jjgalvez> bdmurry, of cupsys? or of ubuntu?
<bdmurray> of ubuntu
<jjgalvez> bdmurry 7.10
<bdmurray> Your /var/log/apt/term.log file might be more informative
<jjgalvez> bdmurry, ok thanks I'll loog in there
<ubotu> New bug: #189743 in ubuntu "system can not boot with "quiet" kernel option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189743
<ubotu> New bug: #189744 in ufw (universe) "main inclusion report for ufw" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189744
<ubotu> New bug: #189745 in quodlibet (universe) "Please sync quodlibet 1.0-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189745
<jjgalvez> bdmurry, the log does not show anything different from the  std output
<bdmurray> what does 'dpkg -l cupsys' return?
<jjgalvez> bdmurry, here is the output http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4270/
<ubotu> New bug: #189746 in ubuntu "Tibia behaves strange with "Window Decoration" plugin in Compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189746
<ubotu> New bug: #189748 in openafs (universe) "openafs-modules fail to build on hardy powerpc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189748
<ubotu> New bug: #189749 in scanerrlog (universe) "Please sync scanerrlog 2.01-4.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189749
<ubotu> New bug: #189750 in k3b (main) "K3b start error message,but working." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189750
<bdmurray> jjgalvez: you might try dpkg --configure cupsys
<jjgalvez> bdmurray, tried that same error does not work
<bdmurray> Have you tried installing it with aptitude?
<ubotu> New bug: #189752 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice terminates without crashing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189752
<jjgalvez> bdmurray, just tried it and the same error
<bdmurray> jjgalvez: set the environmental variable "DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer" and then try installing it again
<jjgalvez> dbmurray, ok I'll give that a try, should I juse aptitide or apt-get?
<bdmurray> apt-get is fine
<ubotu> New bug: #189754 in ubuntu "Ubuntu is in English, but should to be in Spanish" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189754
<jjgalvez> bdmurray, still no dice  here is the output, http://paste.ubuntu.com/4271/
<bdmurray> hmm, its more informative but still not helpful
<ubotu> New bug: #189755 in trustedqsl (universe) "Please sync trustedqsl 1.11-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189755
<jjgalvez> bdmurray, well at least its more info, but your right not much help
<bdmurray> Something in the post installation script for cupsys is causing the issue.  You could look at that directly.
<jjgalvez> dbmurray, not sure how to even begin where do you find the post install script and how can I run it by hand?
<albert23> jjgalvez: It looks like you have an old version of update-rc.d, which doesn't know the multiuser option
<jjgalvez> albert23, ok how do I update that? can I do just from apt-get?
<crimsun> mm, sounds like a missing versioned dependency
<albert23> jjgalvez: can you check what dpkg -s sysv-rc | grep Version says?
<ubotu> New bug: #189758 in gimp (main) "[hardy] Menu entry should be named "GIMP Image Editor" Instead of only the "GNU Image Manipulation Program"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189758
<ubotu> New bug: #189759 in wmdonkeymon (universe) "Please sync wmdonkeymon 0.91-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189759
<crimsun> namely, Depends: ..., sysv-rc (>= 2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu2)
<jjgalvez> albert23, Version 2.86.ds1-38
<albert23> jjgalvez: I have 2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu31
<albert23> jjgalvez: Your version does not seem to be in the Ubuntu archive for Gutsy
<albert23> jjgalvez: Do you have any idea where you got that sysv-rc package?
<bdmurray> That's a debian package version
<jjgalvez> albert23, no, I thought it was from the normal repoitory, or rather I don't think I've done anything to change it
<bdmurray> Your /etc/apt/sources.list file might be helpful
<albert23> jjgalvez: You can try to force the version to 2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu31 in synaptic
<ubotu> New bug: #189761 in gnome-control-center (main) "Wrong localised keyboard layout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189761
<jjgalvez> bdmurray what command can I just to copy the contents to a clipboard (I'mm sshed into the machine right now so no gui)
<bdmurray> jjgalvez: cat would work
<jjgalvez> bdmurray, here is my sourses.list file http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4272/
<bdmurray> I've no idea what affect having those non ubuntu repositories would have on your system.
<albert23> jjgalvez: at least there is a debian line. It's commented out now, but that may have caused the "upgrade"
<bdmurray> You could try to figure which one the sysv-rc came from via 'apt-cache cache madison sysv-rc'
<ubotu> New bug: #189763 in ubuntu "First login doesn't work, second does" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189763
<ubotu> New bug: #189764 in adept (main) "running adept update manager fails. error msg available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189764
<jjgalvez> alvert32, bdmurray, the cache says that the sysv-rc comes from us.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/maon
<jjgalvez> sorry main not maon
<albert23> jjgalvez: apt-cache madison only says what version Ubuntu has in the archive, not where you installed from
<ubotu> New bug: #189765 in meta-kde4 (universe) "KDE 4.0 occasionall freezes while using Firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189765
<ubotu> New bug: #189766 in epiphany-browser (main) "Epiphany: "I'll be careful, I Promise!" button does not work in about:config" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189766
<bdmurray> right, I missed the commented out debian line
<jjgalvez> albert23, Oh, ok but the version that the madison command gies me is the same version as the one I have
<jjgalvez> should I un comment out the line and do an update?
<albert23> jjgalvez, no, you don't want to upgrade from debian
<jjgalvez> albert23, ok so does it still look like my sysv-rc is the wrong version ? should I reinstall it?
<albert23> jjgalvez: If you can get physical access to the machine, I suggest you use synaptic to change the version of sysv-rc
<jjgalvez> albert23, ok I'll be on it later tonight when I get home from work, what version do you recommend? and BTW how much damage can I do to my system messing with sysv-rc?
<albert23> jjgalvez: It may cause problems in starting services when you boot your system
<albert23> jjgalvez: version 2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu31 is listed as the official version for Gutsy
<jjgalvez> albert32, thats the version that My machine is reporting so should I just do a reinstall?
<jjgalvez> albert32, thats the version that My machine is reporting so should I just do a reinstall?
<albert23> jjgalvez: You mentioned you have version 2.86.ds1-38 installed.
<ubotu> New bug: #189767 in xjdic (universe) "Please sync xjdic 24-7 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189767
<jjgalvez> albert23, sorry you are absolutly right I do have a different version, ok I'll change mine back to the main supported one tonight and see what that does
<albert23> jjgalvez: That should be the best. Then I think cupsys will also be fine again
<jjgalvez> albert23, Thanks again, I'll defiantly  give it s try and keep my fingers corssed
<albert23> jjgalvez: OK, Good Luck!
<ubotu> New bug: #189768 in elib (universe) "elib post-install returns a exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189768
<ubotu> New bug: #189769 in gnomad2 (universe) "Please check Gnomad for badware" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189769
<ubotu> New bug: #189770 in texlive-base (main) "texlive-common doesn't recommend texlive-pictures" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189770
<ubotu> New bug: #189772 in ubuntu "[hardy] glxinfo uses 100% CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189772
<ubotu> New bug: #189775 in ubuntu "Hardy: No input after resuming from suspend on Lenovo 3000 N100 with nVidia restricted driver enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189775
<ubotu> New bug: #189724 in inkscape "Variable stroke along path (dup-of: 172518)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189724
<ubotu> New bug: #189774 in seahorse (main) "seahorse shows passwords without verification" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189774
<ubotu> New bug: #189777 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel freezes during keyring password entry" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189777
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-02-07
<ubotu> New bug: #189646 in ubuntu "Problem with ubuntu live-cd initialization" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189646
<ubotu> New bug: #189778 in ekiga (main) "Status bar doesn't fit the (translated) status message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189778
<ubotu> New bug: #189779 in udev (main) "ATTRS{type} matching in 70-persistent-net.rules" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189779
<ubotu> New bug: #189781 in kdenlive (universe) "Upgrade wants to remove kdenlive" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189781
<ubotu> New bug: #189782 in ubuntu "gdesklets disappears on Ubuntu Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189782
<ubotu> New bug: #184409 in hplip "[hardy] Photosmart C6280 hangs when duplex printing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184409
<ubotu> New bug: #189786 in liquidsoap (universe) "Please sync liquidsoap 0.3.6-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189786
<ubotu> New bug: #189789 in evince (main) "evince-thumbnailer stops rendering thumbnails for images, videos, pdfs, etc until the process is manually killed in the process window. it resumes rendering thumbnails after being killed, but stops shortly after restarting." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189789
<ubotu> New bug: #189790 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Please include upstream flash tarball in flashplugin-nonfree source package." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189790
<crimsun> uh...
<Pici> err
<ubotu> New bug: #189791 in ubuntu "Remote Desktop causes system to think ctrl and alt are pressed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189791
<ubotu> New bug: #189793 in ubuntu "KDE4 Kickoff Icons No Longer Work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189793
<jc> dbmurray are you still online?
<jc> bdmurray are you still online
<crimsun> jc: he's likely eating dinner or thereabouts; wait a tic
<jc> crimsun no worries I'll login later I just waned to say thanks for his help earlier
<ubotu> New bug: #189796 in audacious (universe) "Please merge audacious 1.4.6-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189796
<ubotu> New bug: #189795 in checkgmail (universe) "[Backport] CheckGmail 1.13-1ubuntu1 to Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189795
<ubotu> New bug: #189797 in fbreader (universe) "Please sync fbreader (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189797
<ubotu> New bug: #189798 in emacs22 (main) ""emacs" package does not uninstall fully" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189798
<ubotu> New bug: #189800 in ubuntu "Double window for flashdrive/cd " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189800
<saivann> I'm looking at bug #183869 which seems to be caused by old xorg config files with the new Xorg release in Hardy. Should I set the package to xserver-xorg or is there a special package which take care of upgrading packages config files like the one of xserver-xorg?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183869 in ubuntu "[hardy] mouse is not working" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183869
<ubotu> New bug: #189802 in gnome-orca (main) "Please merge gnome-orca 2.21.90-1ubuntu1 from Debian experimental (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189802
<ubotu> New bug: #189803 in mozplugger (universe) "Please merge mozplugger 1.10.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189803
<ubotu> New bug: #189805 in ubuntu "kpowersave shows wrong battery status" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189805
<ubotu> New bug: #189806 in ubuntu "libxen3.2 upgrade error Hardy x64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189806
<ubotu> New bug: #189807 in bash (main) "clear_console crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189807
<ubotu> New bug: #189808 in apt-mark-sync (universe) "[PATCH] Add a get-orig-source target to debian/rules" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189808
<ubotu> New bug: #189809 in hardware-connected (universe) "[PATCH] Add a get-orig-source target to debian/rules" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189809
<ubotu> New bug: #189810 in evolution (main) "(hardy) Evolution - tasks and/or memo quit unexpectedly when I click on the calendars button" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189810
<Aloha> bugs for hugs
<ubotu> New bug: #189812 in pidgin (main) "Can't change the width from "454". Too wide." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189812
<ubotu> New bug: #189814 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[hardy]laptop is buggy when running on battery" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189814
<ubotu> New bug: #189816 in update-manager (main) "Update-Manager removed "from $version to $version"in main window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189816
<ubotu> New bug: #189817 in update-manager (main) "Update-Manager removed "from $version to $version"in main window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189817
<ubotu> New bug: #189819 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flashplugin-nonfree breaks after upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189819
<ubotu> New bug: #189820 in pida (universe) "pida don't start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189820
<ubotu> New bug: #189822 in ubuntu "Cannot Put password in terminal app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189822
<Iulian> Good morning.
<ubotu> New bug: #189823 in network-manager (main) "Unable to access internet after first restart" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189823
<ubotu> New bug: #189824 in ubiquity (main) "Install crashed on Kubuntu 6.06.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189824
<ubotu> New bug: #189828 in kde-systemsettings (main) "Kubuntu does not have a soundcard selector app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189828
<ubotu> New bug: #189830 in python-launchpad-bugs (main) "Launchpad's login bug: two times to be able to enter" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189830
<ubotu> New bug: #189831 in ubuntu "Update manager fails to update yet tells the update was successful" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189831
<ubotu> New bug: #189834 in ubuntu "Broadcomm wireless utility doesn't work as well as it could." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189834
<ubotu> New bug: #175422 in midbrowser "Cannot install flashplugin-nonfree package due to md5 checksum error (dup-of: 173890)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175422
<ubotu> New bug: #189835 in adept (main) "Adept Updater fails on updates have a problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189835
<ubotu> New bug: #189842 in lcdproc (universe) "Feature request: lcdproc would benefit from debconf selection of lcd driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189842
<ubotu> New bug: #189843 in ubuntu "The upgrade manager abort then upgrading." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189843
<ubotu> New bug: #189844 in ubuntu "[Hardy-Alpha 4 PPC] Screen resolution correct but shifted to the right" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189844
<ubotu> New bug: #189849 in glade-3 (main) "Glade-3 does not include polish translation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189849
<ubotu> New bug: #189850 in gnome-applets (main) "Gnome applets configuration reseted after hardy upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189850
<ubotu> New bug: #189851 in pm-utils (main) "no suspend available on powerpc (iBook G4, PMU)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189851
<ubotu> New bug: #189852 in ubuntu "OpenGL man pages missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189852
<ubotu> New bug: #189870 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Youtube stopped working, after 12.1 update was installed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189870
<ubotu> New bug: #189875 in kdebase (main) "Update to flashplugin-nonfree 12.1 doesn't work with konqueror" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189875
<ubotu> New bug: #189881 in bash (main) "bash HISTCONTROL=erasedups should erase duplicates from history file before saving" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189881
<ubotu> New bug: #189882 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "transparency does not work with flash plugin " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189882
<ubotu> New bug: #189868 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "regression in 2.2.0.90-2ubuntu2 on i855GM" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189868
<ubotu> New bug: #189878 in update-manager-core (main) "can't upgrade to gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189878
<ubotu> New bug: #189873 in emacs22 (main) "perl-mode highlight breaks down on prototype" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189873
<ubotu> New bug: #189883 in rbot (universe) "Please sync rbot 0.9.10-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189883
<ubotu> New bug: #189862 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "no funciona el flash en youtube al actualizar ubuntu (dup-of: 173890)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189862
<ubotu> New bug: #189867 in ubuntu "enabling fastwrites and SBA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189867
<ubotu> New bug: #189863 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "[Hardy]Window borders are not drawn using fglrx" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189863
<ubotu> New bug: #189865 in screenlets (universe) "WindowlistScreenlet.py crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_menu_popup()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189865
<ubotu> New bug: #189854 in ubuntu "sound is complete noise when pulseaudio is running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189854
<ubotu> New bug: #189856 in linux (main) "[Hardy Alpha PPC] No thermal control in alpha kernels for G5?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189856
<ubotu> New bug: #189857 in imagemagick (main) "identify crashed with signal 24 in CompositeImage()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189857
<ubotu> New bug: #189858 in blender (universe) "Ubuntu crashes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189858
<ubotu> New bug: #189884 in linux-source-2.6.22 "[regresssion] updating to 2.6.22-14.51 break sound and wifi on Thinkpad T60" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189884
<ubotu> New bug: #189794 in screenlets (universe) "screenlets-manager.py crashed with TypeError in load_screenlets()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189794
<ubotu> New bug: #189888 in kdebase (main) "package kdebase-kio-plugins 4:3.5.8-2ubuntu18 failed to install/upgrade: s'està intentant sobreescriure «/usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/128x128/devices/hdd_mount_decrypt.png», que també està en el paquet kdebase-data" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189888
<ubotu> New bug: #189889 in acpi-support (main) "make wireless led work with asus-laptop (the new module)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189889
<ubotu> New bug: #189891 in linux (main) "Thinkpad volume buttons only working in range 0-49%" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189891
<ubotu> New bug: #189892 in ubuntu "update manager doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189892
<ubotu> New bug: #189895 in compiz (main) "Alt+shift+tab does nothing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189895
<ubotu> New bug: #189897 in rhythmbox (main) "schema mistake" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189897
<ubotu> New bug: #189898 in gedit (main) "selection/paste does not work in current document" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189898
<ubotu> New bug: #189899 in ubuntu "Wifi devices sending excess packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189899
<ubotu> New bug: #189900 in gnome-panel (main) "Workspace switcher confused by switching between compiz and metacity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189900
<ubotu> New bug: #189901 in grub (main) "Ubuntu 7.10 fails to boot when using GRUB's automatically chosen boot menu item" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189901
<ubotu> New bug: #189902 in banshee (universe) "[Hardy] banshee fails to start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189902
<ubotu> New bug: #189905 in pidgin (main) "pidgin task does not get unactivated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189905
<pedro_> Iulian: great work, don't forget to edit the wiki :-)
<pedro_> andre: hello
<ubotu> New bug: #189906 in vlc (universe) "vlc crashed with SIGSEGV in free_watches()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189906
<Iulian> pedro_: Thank you :)
<ubotu> New bug: #189908 in gnome-panel (main) "fallo en mostrar escritorio que hace cerrar la sesion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189908
<Iulian> And btw, the topic should be changed.
<Iulian> Happy bug day everyone!
<andre> hi pedro!
<ubotu> New bug: #189911 in gnome-applets (main) "Gnome zeroconf applet not correctly configured to open VNC sessions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189911
<ubotu> New bug: #189912 in gdecrypt (universe) "new upstream version available (0.7)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189912
<ubotu> New bug: #189913 in telepathy-glib (universe) "Please sync telepathy-glib 0.7.1-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189913
<ubotu> New bug: #189917 in gnunet-qt (universe) "gnunet-qt crash at startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189917
<torkiano> hello, anyone using gnunet?
<torkiano> can confirm bug 187343?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187343 in gnunet-qt "[gutsy] gnunet-qt not found" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187343
<Iulian> torkiano: I'm looking.
<torkiano> Iulian: thank you ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #189919 in m17n-contrib (universe) "please sync package m17n-contrib 1.1.5-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189919
<ubotu> New bug: #189918 in meta-kde4 (universe) "desktop effects not working with the latest kde4 packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189918
<torkiano> hello again, anyone with kde4 can confirm bug 189920 ? Than you
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189920 in kdebase-kde4 "Google reader doesn't work with kde4's konqueror" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189920
<Iulian> torkiano: Tried to reproduce in Hardy and I got the same error.
<torkiano> Iulian: Can you confirm it, then?
<Iulian> torkiano: Yes, I will.
<Iulian> By the way, I am using 0.7.2+debian-6
<torkiano> Iulian: thank you, can you test bug 189920?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189920 in kdebase-kde4 "Google reader doesn't work with kde4's konqueror" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189920
<Iulian> torkiano: Actually I'm getting this error: gnunet-qt: error while loading shared libraries: libgnunetutil.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Iulian> I am not using Kubuntu
<torkiano> Iulian: you get this errors after make the soft links?
<ubotu> New bug: #189920 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "Google reader doesn't work with kde4's konqueror" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189920
<Iulian> torkiano: What do you mean?
<torkiano> Iulian: sudo ln -s libgnunetqtmodule_stats.so.1.0.0 libgnunetqtmodule_stats.so ...etc
<Iulian> torkiano: Ah, no.
<alejalej> hello
<Iulian> Hi there.
<alejalej> Hi.... I was looking for some help with Alpha 4
<alejalej> cause although Im really happy with the new kernel (no need to use noapic as a boot option no more)
<alejalej> Im having serious problems with acpi susupend sleep and shutdown
<alejalej> Ive been reading lots of fixes... most for 2.6.20 or 22
<alejalej> but none regarding 2.6.24
<alejalej> should I go just ahead and put a  bug in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.24
<Iulian> alejalej: Search for duplicates before reporting a new one.
<alejalej> yep Ï did
<alejalej> some similar experiences have beeen posted for older kernels
<alejalej> but none for this later one
<Iulian> alejalej: Go ahead then.
<alejalej> is the address I posted before the right place to do so?
<alejalej> or is there a specific Power management branch I should post
<alejalej> in?
<Iulian> Yes, I think that's the right kernel.
<ubotu> New bug: #189925 in squid-prefetch (universe) "Please sync squid-prefetch 1.1-2.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189925
<ubotu> New bug: #189926 in ubuntu "include libapache-test-perl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189926
<ubotu> New bug: #189927 in squidtaild (universe) "Please sync squidtaild 2.1a6-5.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189927
<ubotu> New bug: #189928 in ubuntu "Please include php-xdebug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189928
<ubotu> New bug: #189930 in ubuntu "My computer stop functioning (like frozen) when I download programs with .exe but not yet installed. The cursor is not moving, same with the CPU power switch. I can't turn off the computer. The only action that I can do is unplug it from the outlet for the PC to function again. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189930
<ubotu> New bug: #189933 in roundcube (universe) "Please sync roundcube 0.1~rc2-6 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189933
<doylecentral> [Bug 139865] Re: gutsy on hp compaq 6910p does not suspend or hibernate. This seems to work on hardy and with the latest ati driver
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139865 in linux-source-2.6.22 "gutsy on hp compaq 6910p does not suspend or hibernate" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139865
<ubotu> New bug: #189934 in ubuntu "install libdvdcss2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189934
<ubotu> New bug: #189936 in openntpd (universe) "Please sync openntpd 3.9p1-7 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189936
<LjL> marked 189934 as invalid
<Iulian> pedro_: ping
<pedro_> Iulian: yes?
<Iulian> pedro_: I don't think this bug 164859 is in Evo. What do you think?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164859 in evolution "Evolution window sizing in Ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164859
<Iulian> bug 189934
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189934 in ubuntu "install libdvdcss2" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189934
<ubotu> New bug: #189937 in pimppa (universe) "Please sync pimppa 0.5.8-0.3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189937
<Iulian> Be right back.
<pedro_> Iulian: right, according to last comment it seems to be a graphical driver issue, may you ask for more info? like if they are using compiz or not?
<pedro_> and if they are both using same driver
<ubotu> New bug: #189939 in apport (main) "apport-checkreports crashed with SIGSEGV in PyString_Type()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189939
<ubotu> New bug: #189922 in libpoe-perl (universe) "Please sync libpoe-perl 2:0.9989-1.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189922
<Iulian> pedro_: Ok, thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #189940 in apport (main) "apport-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189940
<ubotu> New bug: #189941 in defoma (main) "Please sync defoma 0.11.10-0.2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189941
<ubotu> New bug: #189942 in update-manager (main) "unable to upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189942
<ubotu> New bug: #189943 in compiz (main) "update to compiz 7, just released" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189943
<ubotu> New bug: #189944 in heartbeat-2 (universe) "Please sync heartbeat-2.1.3 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189944
<ubotu> New bug: #189945 in rhythmbox (main) "package rhythmbox 0.11.4-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 134" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189945
<ubotu> New bug: #189946 in gimp (main) "gimp-2.4 crashed with SIGSEGV in gimp_unit_menu_new()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189946
<ubotu> New bug: #189947 in net-snmp (main) "package snmpd 5.4.1~dfsg-4ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189947
<Iulian> Woah, much better now.
<ubotu> New bug: #189948 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "tabbing while scaled !?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189948
<ubotu> New bug: #189950 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox can't download podcast" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189950
<ubotu> New bug: #189958 in libsdl1.2 (main) "sdl and evdev for mice does not work (xorg 1.4)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189958
<ubotu> New bug: #189953 in ubuntu "Inconsistent 'Provides' for different java compilers/runtimes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189953
<ubotu> New bug: #189956 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "konqueror kde4 can't import firefox bookmarks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189956
<ubotu> New bug: #189960 in cups-pdf (main) "cups-pdf not set up by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189960
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #189961 in grace (universe) "EPS generated by xmgrace won't print" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189961
<ubotu> New bug: #189963 in kdebase (main) "package kdebase-kio-plugins 4:3.5.8-2ubuntu16 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/128x128/devices/hdd_mount_decrypt.png', which is also in package kdebase-data" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189963
<ubotu> New bug: #189580 in mythtv "mythfrontend.real crashed with SIGSEGV in glXMakeCurrentReadSGI()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189580
<irenicus> i need help
<irenicus> i ghosted a version on ubuntu to another hard drive and no when ubuntu tries to run it goes into busybox v1.1.3
<irenicus> and its waiting for a command
<irenicus> ???
<irenicus> ???
<bdmurray> irenicus: that's more a support question not a bug.  however it is probably trying to boot from the UUID of the old hard drive instead of the new one
<ubotu> New bug: #189630 in iso-scan "d-i/hdmedia should have hooks similar to the ones in lupin/casper" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189630
<ubotu> New bug: #189965 in update-manager (main) "/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libthread_db.so.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189965
<irenicus> what sould i do
<irenicus> i cant get a answer anywhere else
<irenicus> i cant get a answer anywhere else what should i do?
<mvo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/189965 <- that one is pretty strange, the bt is from inside libqt. why is it filed against update-manager?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189965 in ubuntu "/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libthread_db.so.1" [Undecided,New]
<ubotu> New bug: #189967 in totem (main) "totem closes when you scroll up/down the mouse wheel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189967
<ubotu> New bug: #156460 in ubuntu "D-Link WUA-1340 wireless problem (dup-of: 134660)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156460
<ubotu> New bug: #189970 in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg (universe) "Please sync gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg 0.10.3-5 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189970
<ubotu> New bug: #189971 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__g_hash_table_lookup()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189971
<ubotu> New bug: #189974 in system-config-printer (main) "applet.py crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189974
<ubotu> New bug: #189976 in yorick (universe) "Please sync yorick 2.1.05+dfsg-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189976
<ubotu> New bug: #189978 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flashplugin-nonfree corrupt on master and mirrors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189978
<ubotu> New bug: #189979 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Can't copy items to the desktop from menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189979
<ubotu> New bug: #189981 in serpentine (universe) "serpentine crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189981
<ubotu> New bug: #189982 in ubuntu "Marvell 88E8040 nic doesn't work with sky2 driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189982
<ubotu> New bug: #189987 in ubuntu "Kubuntu hardy alpha 4 live CD doesn't start on SATA" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189987
<ubotu> New bug: #189990 in jackbeat (universe) "Please sync jackbeat 0.6.2-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189990
<ubotu> New bug: #189993 in gdm (main) "installed hardy system uses "C" locale instead of what was chosen in the installer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189993
<ubotu> New bug: #189995 in langpack-locales (main) "add shs_CA langpack-locales" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189995
<ubotu> New bug: #189992 in evince (main) "evince does not display pdf files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189992
<ubotu> New bug: #189991 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189991
<jjgalvez> albert23, bdmurray | Hey guys I just wanted to say thanks for all your help yesterday with my cupsys issue.  Fixing sysv-rc did the trick, and I would have never fixed it without your help
<ubotu> New bug: #189833 in alacarte (main) "alacarte crashed with AttributeError in split()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189833
<ubotu> New bug: #189998 in gnome-control-center (main) ""Separate keyboard layout for each window" in GNOME doesn't keep working after reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189998
<albert23> jjgalvez: :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #189999 in kde-systemsettings (main) "[hardy] kubuntu libpython2.5.so" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189999
<ubotu> New bug: #190000 in ubuntu "g-p-m does not indicate battery state correctly + changing brightness to random values. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190000
<ubotu> New bug: #190003 in gnome-settings-daemon (main) "media-keys plugin crashes settings-daemon on unkown key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190003
<ubotu> New bug: #190008 in metacity (main) "Theme color change not applied on logon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190008
<ubotu> New bug: #190007 in samba (main) "[hardy a4] Permission Denied on Anonymous Samba share" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190007
<ubotu> New bug: #190010 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Random oopsen with Xen on Ubuntu Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190010
<ubotu> New bug: #190013 in vlc (universe) "Firefox crashes with segmentation fault on some websites" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190013
<ubotu> New bug: #190014 in vnstat (universe) "Please sync vnstat 1.6-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190014
<ubotu> New bug: #190016 in ltsp (main) "[patch] Mythbuntu: add aufs support and various other options to initramfs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190016
<ubotu> New bug: #190022 in totem (main) "avi video from digi cam (samsung)dont play sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190022
<ubotu> New bug: #189638 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189638
<ubotu> New bug: #190025 in referencer (universe) "Please update to 1.1.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190025
<ubotu> New bug: #190027 in zaptel (universe) "Please sync zaptel 1:1.4.8~dfsg-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190027
<ubotu> New bug: #190029 in oem-config (main) "Human theme is not used" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190029
<ubotu> New bug: #190030 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "Hardy Heron Jre (java) does not work with Firefox, Mozilla, Galeon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190030
<ubotu> New bug: #190031 in gfax (universe) "Please sync gfax 0.7.6-6 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190031
<ubotu> New bug: #190028 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with SIGSEGV in libtorrent::piece_manager::export_piece_map()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190028
<ubotu> New bug: #190038 in dolphin (main) "folder is not marked in Detail-View after pressing alphanumerik key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190038
<ubotu> New bug: #190035 in rancid (multiverse) "rancid send empty "Routers changed to down:" mail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190035
<ubotu> New bug: #190036 in ubiquity (main) "Illogical response to "New partition table" in alpha4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190036
<ubotu> New bug: #190037 in sonata (universe) "Please sync sonata 1.4.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190037
<ubotu> New bug: #190039 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "[hardy] konqueror's adress bar screwed up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190039
<ubotu> New bug: #190040 in ubiquity (main) "When using manual partitioning "Mount point" dropdown box is empty in Hardy Alpha4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190040
<ubotu> New bug: #190041 in sdlmame (multiverse) "[upgrade] sdlmame new upstream 0.123" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190041
<ubotu> New bug: #190042 in ubuntu "[Hardy] USB doesn't work ( Intel 82801CA)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190042
<ubotu> New bug: #190043 in ubufox (main) "Uninstall apt installed packages through Addons panel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190043
<ubotu> New bug: #190044 in scribes (universe) "Please sync scribes 0.3.3.3-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190044
<ubotu> New bug: #190045 in sql-editor (universe) "[Remove] Please remove sql-editor from Hardy, it depends on Gnome 1.x" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190045
<ubotu> New bug: #190046 in 2vcard (universe) "Please sync 2vcard 0.5-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190046
<ubotu> New bug: #190049 in 2vcard (universe) "Please sync 2vcard 0.5-2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190049
<ubotu> New bug: #190047 in evolution (main) "send/receive button in evolution unavailable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190047
<ubotu> New bug: #190048 in cupsys (main) "Powersave causes cups to disable my HP LJ 2300 usb printer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190048
<ubotu> New bug: #190050 in dput (main) "Please sponsor merge (and patches) of dput 0.9.2.30 (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190050
<ubotu> New bug: #190051 in archivemail (universe) "archivemail failes to parse IMAP username/adress" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190051
<ubotu> New bug: #190054 in tellico (universe) "Please remove "Encoding" from tellico.desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190054
<ubotu> New bug: #190057 in totem (main) "stage6 files can't be played with totem-plugin" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190057
<ubotu> New bug: #190059 in ubuntu "rhythmbox freezes after playing for some time intermitently" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190059
<ubotu> New bug: #190060 in totem (main) "I get a message, "There is no plugin to handle this movie."" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190060
<ubotu> New bug: #190061 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "requestsync attempts to change bug importance, which is not always possible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190061
<ubotu> New bug: #190068 in ubuntu "Gnome File Chooser erases default file name" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190068
<ubotu> New bug: #190070 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror Crashes on web pages with flash objects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190070
<ubotu> New bug: #190071 in ubuntu "cannot record from dock line in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190071
<ubotu> New bug: #190074 in clive (universe) "Please sync clive 0.4.3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190074
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-02-08
<ubotu> New bug: #190075 in libimage-exiftool-perl (universe) "Please sync libimage-exiftool-perl 7.00-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190075
<ubotu> New bug: #190080 in ubuntu "HardyHeron/Alpha4 for i386 CD: ISOLINUX hangs at "loading . . ."" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190080
<ubotu> New bug: #190081 in editmoin (universe) "editmoin crashed with IndexError in read_raw()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190081
<ubotu> New bug: #190082 in rhythmbox (main) "itms browser-plugin uses firefox instead of xulrunner" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190082
<ubotu> New bug: #190083 in glew (main) "Merge glew 1.5.0dfsg1-3 (main) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190083
<ubotu> New bug: #190086 in istanbul (universe) "istanbul crashed with SIGILL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190086
<ubotu> New bug: #190085 in nautilus-sendto (main) "Please sponsor nautilus-sendto 0.13.2 (main) into Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190085
<ubotu> New bug: #190087 in ubuntu "None of the TeX engines installed in texlive-full know where any of the fonts are" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190087
<ubotu> New bug: #190088 in ubuntu "mcp55 dual nics detected but not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190088
<ubotu> New bug: #190090 in jockey (main) "jockey blocks loading of the nvidia propriatary driver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190090
<ubotu> New bug: #190091 in meta-kde (main) "SYSTEM SETTING MONITOR AND DISPLAY  LIBPYTHON2.5.SO NOT FOUND IN PATHS in hardy herron" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190091
<ubotu> New bug: #190092 in ubuntu "Some programs dont work in Wine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190092
<ubotu> New bug: #190095 in ubuntu "Laptop hibernate correctly, but reboot instead shutdown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190095
<ubotu> New bug: #190094 in ubiquity (main) "Third Installer Crash - Kubuntu 6.06.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190094
<ubotu> New bug: #190100 in yelp (main) "Hardy Alpha 4 Real Player displays vertical bars" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190100
<ubotu> New bug: #190102 in ubuntu "window Screens and Graphics is empty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190102
<ubotu> New bug: #190104 in ubuntu "CPU Fan doesn't come on 'till the CPU temp is above 60C" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190104
<ubotu> New bug: #190106 in banshee (universe) "banshee.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190106
<ubotu> New bug: #190107 in linux-meta (main) "kernel 2.6.22.14.21 for Gutsy fails to boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190107
<ubotu> New bug: #190111 in gedit (main) "gedit could not display Chinese characters properly under en_US.UTF-8 environment" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190111
<ubotu> New bug: #190112 in nautilus (main) "wrong order of reproduction on mp3 player" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190112
<ubotu> New bug: #190114 in evolution (main) "[Gutsy] evolution redownloads all pop3 mail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190114
<ubotu> New bug: #190117 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic won't accept external drive sources disks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190117
<Iulian> Good morning.
<ubotu> New bug: #190119 in evolution (main) "Evoulution lost all appointments, tasks, notes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190119
<ubotu> New bug: #190120 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "[hardy] Resources tab of g-s-m uses 100% CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190120
<ubotu> New bug: #190124 in gnome-vfs-obexftp (main) "Couldn't display "obex://fa:ce:fe:ed:be:ef]"." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190124
<ubotu> New bug: #190125 in util-linux (main) "mkdosfs segfault if enter invalid value for -b" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190125
<ubotu> New bug: #190129 in ubuntu "screen resolution reset at maximum resolution at login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190129
<ubotu> New bug: #190126 in ubuntu "main menu, new item does not receive focus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190126
<ubotu> New bug: #190131 in picard (universe) "Please sync picard 0.9.0-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190131
<ubotu> New bug: #190133 in kdevelop (universe) "[hardy] kdevelop needs libsvn-dev and libdb4.4-dev, but I can't install them same time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190133
<ubotu> New bug: #190136 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Menu item for Thunderbird should be "Thunderbird Mail/News" instead of "Mozilla Thunderbird Mail/News" for consistency with Firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190136
<ubotu> New bug: #190137 in gcstar (universe) "Please sync gcstar 1.3.2-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190137
<ubotu> New bug: #190140 in flex (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190140
<ubotu> New bug: #190142 in dhcp3 (main) "dhclient does'nt ask for the same address" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190142
<ubotu> New bug: #190143 in ubuntu "no download possibile from a certain webside" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190143
<ubotu> New bug: #190144 in ndiswrapper (main) "Wireless connection lost during heavy network load." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190144
<afflux> bdmurray: Some weeks ago I got mails by LP saying my bugcontrol membership was about to expire. Anyway, after I got the final expiration mail, I'm still able to change importancies and view private bugs, and I'm still listed as a member of -bugcontrol. Is this intended?
<afflux> bdmurray: Note that I'd reapply anyway ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #187975 in ubuntu "Startup-Manager does not "show text" during boot Usplash theme alternates with alternating unsuccesful bootsplash occurences until login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187975
<ubotu> New bug: #190146 in firefox (main) "MASTER firefox crash with XML Parsing Error (RSS)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190146
<ubotu> New bug: #190147 in grub2 (universe) "grub2 error on grub-probe, does not boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190147
<ubotu> New bug: #190148 in gnome-settings-daemon (main) "gnome-settings-daemon doesen't start without gnome-screensaver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190148
<pedro_> morning!
<ubotu> New bug: #190150 in compiz (main) "compiz "forgets" Super-T as a keybinding" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190150
<ubotu> New bug: #190151 in automake1.10 (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190151
<ubotu> New bug: #190152 in mingw32 (universe) "Cross compiler missing gcj" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190152
 * Iulian m00s
<ubotu> New bug: #190154 in octave3.0 (universe) "no more toolkit buttons in external gnuplot 4.3 (CVS snapshot compiled)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190154
<ubotu> New bug: #190156 in debtags (main) "Debtags cron script recursion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190156
<ubotu> New bug: #190157 in totem (main) "searching in youtube kills CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190157
<ubotu> New bug: #190160 in aranym (universe) "please sync package aranym from debian lenny" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190160
<ubotu> New bug: #190163 in evolution-data-server (main) "evolution-data-server hangs at 100% CPU" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190163
<pochu> dup
<ubotu> New bug: #190165 in file (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190165
<ubotu> New bug: #190166 in ubuntu "scrollpad doesn't work on 8.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190166
<ubotu> New bug: #190168 in kmplayer (main) "Please rebuild kmplayer with NPP support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190168
<ubotu> New bug: #190169 in kmplayer "Please backport KMPlayer 0.10 once NPP support was added" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190169
<ubotu> New bug: #190170 in manpages (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190170
<ubotu> New bug: #190172 in ubuntu "Firefox flash videos doesn't work with skype" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190172
<ubotu> New bug: #190173 in compiz (main) "[hardy, intel 965] compiz launches multiple processess" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190173
<ubotu> New bug: #190174 in gnome-panel (main) "volume control not possible to recover to display in the genome panel becaue it has disappeared" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190174
<ubotu> New bug: #190175 in gtkglextmm (universe) "Please restore gtkglextmm to Ubuntu" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190175
<ubotu> New bug: #190177 in evolution-data-server (main) "evolution-data-server-2.22 crashed with signal 5 in IA__g_realloc()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190177
<seb128> pedro_: what did this guy requested to have the gedit bug private now?
<pedro_> seb128: being honest, don't know, i'm explaining to him by email until he comprehend why it should be public i'd let that as private
<pedro_> :-/
<ubotu> New bug: #190178 in linux-meta (main) "Regression: switching between sound from notebook and dockingstation on Latitude D830 broke in 2.6.24-7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190178
<ubotu> New bug: #190179 in gnunet-qt (universe) "Please sync gnunet-qt 1:0.7.3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190179
<ubotu> New bug: #190180 in kdebase (main) "konqueror crash multiple times, but continue to work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190180
<seb128> pedro_: ok
<seb128> pedro_: how went the evolution bug day yesterday?
<seb128> pedro_: I've been too lazy to update the wiki bug did triage some bugs anyway
<pedro_> seb128: went fine, according to http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/complete-graphs/evolution/plots/evolution-1day-new.png
<seb128> pedro_: rock on ;-)
<pedro_> we reduced to less than the half the quantify of new bugs which is cool ;-)
<seb128> looks like 85 to 25
<pedro_> Iulian: did a great job yesterday ;-)
 * pedro_ hugs Iulian
<seb128> indeed ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #190181 in tsclient (main) "URL in "About" box invalid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190181
<ubotu> New bug: #190183 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice Calc feature "fit to page size" doesnt work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190183
<ubotu> New bug: #190185 in mathomatic (universe) "[FTBFS] 12.8.5-1 fails to build on hppa arch" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190185
<ubotu> New bug: #190184 in pidgin (main) "Wrong email displayed next to account on hover" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190184
<ubotu> New bug: #190186 in gcc-3.4 (universe) "package gcc-3.4-doc None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/gcc-3.4-doc.list] failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190186
<ubotu> New bug: #190188 in vlc (universe) "vlc regard the file path as a URL,so the subtitle won't be loaded automatically" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190188
<ubotu> New bug: #190189 in libnl (main) "Please sync libnl 1.1-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190189
<ubotu> New bug: #190187 in clamav (universe) "Dapper clamav has multiple security issues that require upgrade to new version to fix" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190187
<ubotu> New bug: #190190 in totem (main) "[Hardy] navigating using the mouse roller causes crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190190
<ubotu> New bug: #190191 in debian-installer (main) "sukamulah coy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190191
<ubotu> New bug: #190193 in belocs-locales-bin (main) "LC_MESSAGES not honored" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190193
<ubotu> New bug: #190192 in brasero (main) "Dialog contains a lot of empty space" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190192
 * Iulian hugs pedro_ back
<Iulian> Thanks, pedro_ and seb128
<Iulian> bbl - I have to read a chapter again from debian policy man
<Iulian> I am stuck on something.
<seb128> Iulian: what?
<ubotu> New bug: #190194 in software-properties (main) "software-properties crashed when trying to change 'em" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190194
<ubotu> New bug: #190196 in compiz (main) "All windows loosing their title bars while Compiz running with advanced display settings. This happens randomly." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190196
<ubotu> New bug: #190195 in ubuntu "kde4 - Screen0 - Display issues " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190195
<Iulian> seb128: I didn't understand the Shared libraries thing. It's all good now, thanks. If I have any questions be sure that I will ask.
<Iulian> It's Chapter eight.
<Iulian> And by the way, I'm new to packaging. Seems that I should read, read and read ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #190201 in claws-mail-extra-plugins (universe) "Feature request: show match in missing attachment warning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190201
<ubotu> New bug: #190205 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice Database crashes with table wizard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190205
<ubotu> New bug: #190206 in ubuntu "lost audio after 02/07/2008 upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190206
<ubotu> New bug: #190203 in ubiquity (main) "Install Ubuntu without GRUB." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190203
<ubotu> New bug: #190207 in grub2 (universe) "optionally disable single-user in grub-pc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190207
<ubotu> New bug: #190208 in mousetweaks (universe) "Main Inclusion Report for mousetweaks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190208
<ubotu> New bug: #190210 in wml (universe) "Please sync wml 2.0.11-3.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190210
<ubotu> New bug: #190212 in firefox (main) "postinstall fails to run" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190212
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #190213 in gedit (main) "Enable Meta Search&Replace across all open tabs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190213
<ubotu> New bug: #190214 in openoffice.org (main) "Export to Microsoft Excel 2003 XML fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190214
<ubotu> New bug: #190216 in cupsys (main) "problem with my thumbdrive linux" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190216
<torkiano> hello, anyone with kde4 can confirm bug 189920
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189920 in kdebase "Google reader doesn't work with kde4's konqueror" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189920
<ubotu> New bug: #190217 in scim (main) "the scim toolbar remains always visible and menu no longer works" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190217
<ubotu> New bug: #190218 in netpbm-free (main) "Please sync netpbm-free 2:10.0-11.1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190218
<ubotu> New bug: #190219 in gimp (main) "".ico" are saved corrupted." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190219
<ubotu> New bug: #190220 in firefox-3.0 (main) "highlight text in Nautilus" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190220
<ubotu> New bug: #190223 in firefox (main) "[gutsy 64-bit] updating to 2.0.0.12 breaks firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190223
<ubotu> New bug: #190224 in firefox-3.0 (main) "web button integration with gnome" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190224
<ubotu> New bug: #190225 in ubuntu "Message about Language pt_BR not found on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190225
<ubotu> New bug: #190227 in ubuntu "ia32 apps look for libs on the wrong place" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190227
<ubotu> New bug: #190228 in firefox (main) "Firefox's very slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190228
<ubotu> New bug: #190230 in firefox-3.0 (main) "drag and drop to openoffice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190230
<bdmurray> afflux: It looks to me like your membership expires on the 25th of February
<ubotu> New bug: #190231 in pybluez (universe) "HTML docs are incomplete" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190231
<afflux> bdmurray: oh, interesting. I received an "Your membership in the Ubuntu BugSquad (bugsquad) team has expired." on January 17th.
<bdmurray> Ah, that's different than Bug Control
<bdmurray> Your bug control membership expires on the 25th
<bdmurray> the bugsquad is an open team
<bdmurray> So you should be able to join again yourself
<ubotu> New bug: #190233 in wireshark (universe) "wireshark does not have LFS support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190233
<ubotu> New bug: #190234 in oem-config (main) "Closing configuration wizard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190234
<bdmurray> afflux: does that clear things up?
<afflux> bdmurray: ah, yes
<bdmurray> afflux: Do you use bughelper? I thought I saw an e-mail from you to the bughelper list.
<afflux> bdmurray: I never posted to the bughelper list, but I reported two bugs against python-launchpad-bugs that I got from bughelper
<afflux> I use it for very simple search patterns as the fullscreen-workaround crasher in compiz which was reported quite frequently and had slightly different stacktraces
<bdmurray> And was bughelper helpful?
<afflux> yes
<bdmurray> cool, that's good to hear.  How did you find out about it?
<afflux> bdmurray: If I recall correctly I read an email about that long time ago and tried it out. I had no idea how to use it, because I didn't know how I should write clue files without even knowing search-patterns. But when I came across that compiz thing I checked if I can search through bugs' comments (for retraced stacktraces), and it worked with -T package searchword note
<afflux> *read an email in bugsquad or something
<bdmurray> afflux: I've cleaned up the documentation some so maybe it is easier to understand now.  It is also possible to search through attachments with it too.
<afflux> oh, thats nice
<afflux> especially since the LP search can only search in the description, afaik
<bdmurray> right, the attachments get downloaded to your local system and then searched but still it's quite nice
<afflux> well, thats nothing different than searching the bug itself, except thats one download instead of one per attachment
<ubotu> New bug: #190235 in telepathy-haze (universe) "Please sync telepathy-haze 0.2.0-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190235
<bdmurray> afflux: I'm not following
<ubotu> New bug: #190237 in gnome-control-center (main) "Type to test settings not recognizing layout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190237
<ubotu> New bug: #190239 in adept (main) "Adept "new version is available"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190239
<ubotu> New bug: #190240 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox podcast reciever fails to download enapsulated data that includes a redirect" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190240
<afflux> bdmurray: when you watch a website, it gets downloaded to your ram, or, depending on your browser, sometimes directly to some cache directory. IMHO, It's not that much difference if you store attachments in variables or in files
<ubotu> New bug: #190241 in gnome-applets (main) "[wish] 8.04 hardy heron - apply transparence to charpick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190241
<bdmurray> okay, but watching the website is more work on your part
<afflux> yes
<afflux> bdmurray: btw., do you think its okay to mark bug 139877, 148820 as dups?
<ubotu> Bug 139877 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/139877 is private
<afflux> bug 148820
<ubotu> Bug 148820 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/148820 is private
<ubotu> New bug: #190243 in tracker (main) "[Hardy] tracker causes an enourmous memory leak occasionally" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190243
<afflux> they have similar stacktraces but I don't know why apport didn't mark them
<bdmurray> They probably weren't autoduped because the retraces failed
<afflux> ah
<bdmurray> and the top of the stacktrace is unknown
<dejv_ntb> hello
<bdmurray> hello dejv_ntb
<dejv_ntb> can anybody help me track source of bug #190142, please?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190142 in dhcp3 "dhclient does'nt ask for the same address" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190142
<dejv_ntb> having to killall ssh or being banned from one of my core IRC channel is really inconvenient...
<dejv_ntb> *channels
<ubotu> New bug: #190245 in scim (main) "[upgrade] merge request for scim to new debian revision" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190245
<ubotu> New bug: #190248 in ubuntu "while pointed over an open desktop area, animates in "busy" mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190248
<ubotu> New bug: #190247 in bcel (main) "Can do more than suggest libxerces2-java-doc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190247
<dejv_ntb> bdmurray: who should I ask?
<bdmurray> dejv_ntb: I'll take a peek at it but I don't have much time
<dejv_ntb> thank you
<bdmurray> dejv_ntb: I don't if pitti is still around but he would be the right person
<bdmurray> that's great that you have packet traces
<dejv_ntb> ok
<bdmurray> dejv_ntb: I'm trying to get a hold of him now
<dejv_ntb> thanks
<dejv_ntb> packet trace were first thing I thought of
 * dejv_ntb have been setting up WPA-secured AP recently and packet trace were of big help
<pitti> hi
<bdmurray> pitti: thanks for coming over!  we are looking at bug 190142
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190142 in dhcp3 "dhclient does'nt ask for the same address" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190142
<ubotu> New bug: #190251 in ubuntu "acpi unsupported on acer f3sr model" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190251
<pitti> bdmurray: so the problem is that it jumps between getting .123 and .124?
<pitti> can it properly write its lease file?
<pitti> /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.<interface>.leases ?
<bdmurray> that's my understanding.  right dejv_ntb?
<pitti> and how do you invoke dhclient?
<pitti> through network-manager or ifupdown, or manually?
<pitti> it'd be interesting to see the full command line
<pitti> to check where it should read/search for its leases files
<bdmurray> pitti: How would we find that if network-manager is being used?
<pitti> ps aux|grep dhclient while it's active
<pitti> the dhclient instance stays around
<pitti> so you can do it at any time
<dejv_ntb> network-manager
<dejv_ntb> ok
<dejv_ntb> I'll attach leases files to the bug
<ubotu> New bug: #190253 in runit (universe) "runit depends on /etc/inittab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190253
<bdmurray> dejv_ntb: what are the permissions on the leaes file though?
<pitti> I am using n-m as well, and my dhclient instance has -lf /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.eth0.leases
<pitti> it's writing the leases file correctly here
<pitti> -rw-r--r-- 1 dhcp root 874 2008-02-08 08:50 /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.eth0.leases
<pitti> ^ expected permissions
<pitti> darn, sorry guys, I really need to run now
<pitti> dejv_ntb: would be nice if you could put ls -l <lease file> and the contents of the lease file into the bug report
<pitti> (why is that network so unstable in the first place?)
<pitti> the reason might also be that I don't see any DHCPRELEASE messages
<pitti> so the access point might think .123 is still taken
<pitti> and give you a new one
 * pitti waves, see you at Monday! (and sorry, but need to leave)
<bdmurray> pitti: have a good weekend and thanks for stopping by
<thekorn> pitti, have a nice weekend
<dejv_ntb> attached everything + dhcpd log from server
<bdmurray> dejv_ntb: great, thanks for doing that
<albert23> dejv_ntb: the dhcp lease time on your router is very short (5 minutes). That should be a few hours at least.
<dejv_ntb> if you need anything else, write me
<dejv_ntb> It's didn't behave bad for past three years
<dejv_ntb> changed defaut/max lease to 1800/3600
<dejv_ntb> It's short so that unused address doesn't hang there too long
<albert23> dejv_ntb: that's true, but 5 minutes is really short for dhcp leases
<albert23> dejv_ntb: Also, if you only get a new IP address every few hours, the irc servers may complain less
<dejv_ntb> I'm getting new IP every _three_minutes
<dejv_ntb> up to today, IP addresses of computers were more or less stable
<dejv_ntb> dhclient always asked for it's previous address and that was granted
<dejv_ntb> now hardy's dhclient keeps sending DHCPREQUEST-s asking for ip 0.0.0.0 even if it get IP and lease time didn't expire
<dejv_ntb> I'll try to disable network-manager now
<albert23> dejv_ntb: your pc asks for the address it already has, and gets that assigned. For some reason it refuses to use it and asks for another address
<albert23> dejv_ntb: I also see lines where your pc has address .124 and asks for .123. That's strange.
<albert23> dejv_ntb: output from ifconfig may be helpful
<ubotu> New bug: #190256 in totem (main) "totem-gstreamer crashed with SIGSEGV in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190256
<ubotu> New bug: #190258 in ubuntu "[Hardy] ThinkVantage key no longer working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190258
<ubotu> New bug: #190259 in compiz (main) "[hardy] Setting apps to fullscreen makes compiz take all cpu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190259
<ubotu> New bug: #190261 in startupmanager (universe) "Missing display resolutions in "boot options" tab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190261
<ubotu> New bug: #190263 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Wrong character encoding in text input" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190263
<ubotu> New bug: #190264 in update-manager (main) "Getting upgrade prerequisites failed - Distribution Upgrade on KUbuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190264
<ubotu> New bug: #190266 in ubuntu "realtek 8189 wireless internal usb doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190266
<dejv_ntb> It seems than NM is broken and not dhclient
<ubotu> New bug: #190269 in devhelp (main) "Please merge devhelp 0.19-1 (main) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190269
<bdmurray> dejv_ntb: how did you determine that?  have you updated your bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #190272 in ubuntu "please sync gigedit (0.1.1-2) from debian sid (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190272
<ubotu> New bug: #190273 in xtradius (universe) "xtradius wont communicate with NAS properly on AM64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190273
<ubotu> New bug: #190274 in vlc (universe) "Cannot close vlc with Ctrl+W or Ctrl+Q" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190274
<dejv_ntb> bdmurray: 1) it offers only manual configuration now (since d-bus restart at half past seven)
<dejv_ntb> 2) plain dhclient keeps address fine
<bdmurray> dejv_ntb: what was that bug number?
<dejv_ntb> 190142
<dejv_ntb> bug 190142
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190142 in dhcp3 "dhclient does'nt ask for the same address" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190142
<ubotu> New bug: #190275 in ubuntu "please sync gigtools (3.2.1-1) from debian sid (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190275
<dejv_ntb> bdmurray: ^
<bdmurray> I think daemon.log w/o network-manager would be helpful and I thought pitti asked for "ps aux| grep dhclient" to see the arguements it was called with
<dejv_ntb> chm
<dejv_ntb> too late
<dejv_ntb> my system went unstable, so I've rebooted
<dejv_ntb> sorry for that, I've overlooked it
<bdmurray> How did you stop network manager?
<bdmurray> You should be able to do that via '/etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager stop'
<dejv_ntb> I've just toggled "disable networking" in nm-applet
 * dejv_ntb 's gonna try that
<dejv_ntb> nm-applet still offers only manual configuration, although NM's entrys in daemon.log mention wireless interface:
<dejv_ntb> http://rafb.net/p/fuWec768.html
<dejv_ntb> bdmurray: ^
<ubotu> New bug: #190277 in linux-meta (main) "package linux-generic 2.6.24.7.7 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190277
<ubotu> New bug: #190278 in seahorse (main) "seahorse asks for new passphrases just once" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190278
<ubotu> New bug: #190281 in linux (main) "Segfault in initrd with 2.6.24-7 on intel x86_64" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190281
<ubotu> New bug: #190283 in ubuntu "my lenovo y500 touchpad and keyboard do not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190283
<afflux> should bugs about failing upgrades due to no space on /boot when calling upgrade-initramfs be marked as invalid?
<ubotu> New bug: #190286 in upstart (main) "Start taking advantage of upstart" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190286
<ubotu> New bug: #190288 in rawstudio (universe) "gutsy version of rawstudio does not support newer Canon RAW images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190288
<ubotu> New bug: #190290 in kdepim (main) "KMail crashes when moving mail in imap folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190290
<ubotu> New bug: #190293 in ufw (main) "ERROR: uid is 0 but '/' is owned by 1000" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190293
<ubotu> New bug: #190294 in gnupg (main) "gpg spams the terminal with passphrase message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190294
<ubotu> New bug: #190296 in evince (main) "Evince PDF Printing -> Cups on 64 bit typically results in Error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190296
<ubotu> New bug: #190297 in qtpfsgui (universe) "package qtpfsgui 1.9.0-1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/qtpfsgui/i18n/lang_de.qm', which is also in package qtpfsgui-data" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190297
<ubotu> New bug: #190298 in linux (main) "Impossible to boot with latest kernel version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190298
<ubotu> New bug: #190299 in dell "Network Proxy password stored/displayed cleartext" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190299
<ubotu> New bug: #190300 in ubuntu "[Sync request] Please sync mediatomb from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190300
<ubotu> New bug: #190301 in telepathy-sofiasip (universe) "telepathy-sofiasip crashed with signal 5 in g_type_class_ref()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190301
<ubotu> New bug: #190302 in update-notifier (main) "notification icon shows up when not expected to." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190302
<ubotu> New bug: #190303 in kdebase (main) "kdcop hangs when started" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190303
<ubotu> New bug: #190307 in xawtv (universe) "No standard place for webcam apps in gnome menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190307
<ubotu> New bug: #190309 in rhythmbox (main) "hearing internet radio stream results in frozen program" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190309
<Tuv0k> reporting bugs is starting to become a full time job
<dejv_ntb> yep
<ubotu> New bug: #190312 in xfce4-session (universe) ""Shutdown" and "Restart" buttons disabled in XFCE shutdown dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190312
<ubotu> New bug: #190316 in alsa-lib (main) "[needs-packaging] alsa-1.0.16 (final release)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190316
<crimsun> ugh
<ubotu> New bug: #190318 in gpgkeys (universe) "Please sync gpgkeys 0.3.1-4.1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190318
<geser> crimsun: as our alsa-guru :) have you an idea why I can't use my microphone (headset) with skype? (HDA NVidia/Realtek ALC888; hardy)
<crimsun> geser: not sure what you mean - do you mean it's selected for capture but what's captured isn't audible?
<crimsun> geser: or do you mean that attempting to capture freezes the processor hangs the machine?
<crimsun> process* or ...
<geser> crimsun: I tried the test call from skype to test my settings, but I don't hear what I say
<crimsun> geser: ok, and this is with hardy or prior?
<geser> crimsun: with hardy after I changed by mainboard
<ubotu> New bug: #190320 in ubuntu "Please sync kde-style-domino 0.4-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190320
<geser> crimsun: it worked with mine old mainboard
<crimsun> geser: and you're using pasuspender -- skype?
<geser> it looks like I don't have pulseaudio installed at all
<geser> skype is installed in a 32bit chroot. main system is AMD64
<crimsun> ugh
<geser> I can hear the instructions from the test call but not myself
<crimsun> right, ok.  Can you run the alsa-info.sh script?
<crimsun> (mirrored at http://trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh)
<ubotu> New bug: #190322 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Power history differs from ACPI estimate by factor of 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190322
<geser> amd64: http://pastebin.ca/896785
<geser> from within the 32bit chroot: http://pastebin.ca/896787
<crimsun> ok, be aware that today's meta and kernel updates provide 1.0.16
<geser> I tried googling for the problem but only found others with a similar problem but no solution
<Tuv0k> all browsers gecko anyway, are now very unstable
<Tuv0k> default firefox has crashed 15 times the last hour
<Tuv0k> doing nothing special
<ubotu> New bug: #190321 in ubuntu "authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out wpa_supplicant failure ath_hal crash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190321
<crimsun> geser: BTW, you don't need ~/.asoundrc* for your current config.
<geser> so I can safely remove that files?
<crimsun> geser: some pointers: the playback element for your Mic is muted and zeroed
<crimsun> geser: yes
<crimsun> geser: sorry, not zeroed but muted.
<geser> crimsun: will try the new kernel once pbuilder finished building an other package
<crimsun> geser: 1.0.16 is in l-u-m
<geser> crimsun: iirc unmuting it make me only hear myself directly but not to the test call but will try it out again
<dejv_ntb> Tuv0k: ephy runs fine for me
<ubotu> New bug: #190327 in vinagre (main) "Vinagre doesn't work with ultraVNC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190327
<crimsun> geser: that seems reasonable, seeing how both Capture elements are muted (they need to be set 'cap', not 'nocap')
<crimsun> e.g., amixer set 'Capture',0 cap && amixer set 'Capture',1 cap
<Tuv0k> yeah they run fine, until you do something they don't like
<Tuv0k> dejv_ntb, try to go to dslreports, all things linux, there is a desktop thread, attempt to upload more than one photo
<Tuv0k> see if it turns grey, and then bombs
<dejv_ntb> I've never visited that server before
<Tuv0k> well, then epiphany is fine then
<crimsun> geser: need to catch the train.  File a bug if setting the capture elements doesn't do it.
<ubotu> New bug: #190328 in dolphin (main) "Icons in Dolphin vanish on mouseover" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190328
<ubotu> New bug: #190329 in ubuntu "[Hardy] fstab / mount ntfs privilege elevation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190329
<geser> crimsun: against which package?
<geser> crimsun: Thank you very much (you are really an alsa guru). It works now again, the amixer calls did it (didn't reboot yet to test the new kernel).
<geser> crimsun: or even an alsa god :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-02-09
<ubotu> New bug: #190332 in totem (main) "Totem fullscreen malfunction" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190332
<ubotu> New bug: #190333 in ubuntu "printer installation impossible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190333
<ubotu> New bug: #190334 in xulrunner-1.9 (main) "about:config doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190334
<ubotu> New bug: #190335 in ubuntu "please package swami and libinstpatch from svn source" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190335
<ubotu> New bug: #190336 in ubuntu "please package swami and libinstpatch from svn source" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190336
<ubotu> New bug: #190337 in ubuntu "restricted-manager does not enable nvidia-glx-new" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190337
<ubotu> New bug: #190340 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "atl2.ko too old for Attansic L2 100 Mbit Ethernet (rev a0)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190340
<ubotu> New bug: #190343 in dhcp3 (main) "dhclient-script will set hostname to blank" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190343
<ubotu> New bug: #190342 in atl2 (universe) "atl2-source to old for 2.6.24" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190342
<ubotu> New bug: #190346 in ubuntu "intel wireless doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190346
<ubotu> New bug: #190348 in yelp (main) "Hardy Alpha Movie Player video doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190348
<ubotu> New bug: #190349 in yelp (main) "Disk changes from SCSI to SATA i.e. /dev/sda to /dev/hda in new kernel (dup-of: 190350)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190349
<ubotu> New bug: #190350 in ubuntu "Disk changes from sda to hda in new the kernel 2.6.24.7" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190350
<ubotu> New bug: #190351 in ubuntu-dev-tools (universe) "requestsync crashed with EOFError, when ending input with ctrl-d" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190351
<ubotu> New bug: #190354 in libfile-spec-perl (universe) "Please sync libfile-spec-perl 3.2700-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190354
<ubotu> New bug: #190355 in irssi (main) "man irssi reinventing the english language" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190355
 * Pici takes a look at that one
<LjL> Pici: take bets it was written by an italian/spaniard?
<LjL> nevermind i lost
<Pici> LjL: actually they were talking about it in #uf
<ubotu> New bug: #190356 in ubuntu "Aquila L1 tablet malfunctioning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190356
<ubotu> New bug: #190359 in dhcp3 (main) "dhclient continually seeks ip address on unconnected interface" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190359
<ubotu> New bug: #190361 in testresources (universe) "Please sync testresources 0.1-1.2  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190361
<ubotu> New bug: #190366 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus does not identify partitions, except by size" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190366
<ubotu> New bug: #190367 in claws-mail (universe) "Please merge claws-mail 3.3.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190367
<ubotu> New bug: #190368 in gconf-editor (main) "package gconf-editor 2.20.0-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 134" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190368
<crimsun> geser: np :)
<ubotu> New bug: #190371 in kdelibs (main) "KDE3 libthai dynamic loading unneccessarily requires libtool archive file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190371
<ubotu> New bug: #190374 in ubuntu "Package Update Manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190374
<ubotu> New bug: #190375 in kdebase-workspace (universe) "Not possible to set default default display manager in Kubuntu Hardy Alpha 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190375
<ubotu> New bug: #190376 in gammu (universe) "Please sync gammu 1.18.0-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190376
<ubotu> New bug: #190382 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "Unable to change folder views for external storage in KDE4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190382
<ubotu> New bug: #190383 in rhythmbox (main) "last.fm plugin no longer scrobbles" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190383
<ubotu> New bug: #190384 in ubuntu "Desktop screen is a bit shaking vertically with some horizontal lines" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190384
<Iulian> G'morning
<ubotu> New bug: #190387 in eris (universe) "Please sync eris 1.3.13-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190387
<ubotu> New bug: #190388 in ttf-tamil-fonts "Strange encoding" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190388
<ubotu> New bug: #190389 in ttf-indic-fonts (main) "Strange encoding" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190389
<ubotu> New bug: #190390 in compiz (main) "Theme mix into the title bar at ubuntu hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190390
<ubotu> New bug: #190393 in alsa-utils (main) "Fix for Speaker swtich not on by default with Thinkpad T61/X61" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190393
<ubotu> New bug: #190392 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 183685)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190392
<ubotu> New bug: #190396 in ubuntu "hardy shut down randomly with a biiiiip sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190396
<ubotu> New bug: #190397 in ubuntu "no support for sound control buttons in HP laptop under kde 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190397
<ubotu> New bug: #190398 in language-pack-kde-lt (main) "japanese characters instead of lithuanian - kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190398
<ubotu> New bug: #190399 in evince (main) "evince accesses hard disk too often" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190399
<ubotu> New bug: #190400 in slocate (main) "slocate doesnt include updatedb.conf" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190400
<ubotu> New bug: #190403 in update-manager (main) "'Reading state information' string not translated to polish" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190403
<ubotu> New bug: #190404 in update-manager (main) "'Reading state information' string not translated to polish" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190404
<ubotu> New bug: #190405 in ubuntu "please package bluez-gnome 0.17 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190405
<ubotu> New bug: #189191 in gnome-desktop "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in __mktime_internal()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189191
<ubotu> New bug: #190408 in firefox (main) "Message: "IPS Java Applet Loading... " is displaying forever, it is not continuing to start correctly the displaying of the web page." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190408
<ubotu> New bug: #187535 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with signal 5 in g_array_free()" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187535
<ubotu> New bug: #190410 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (restricted) "[hardy] avm-fritz-firmware-2.6.24-7 is referenced, but package repositories include only avm-fritz-firmware-2.6.17-6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190410
<ubotu> New bug: #183307 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183307
<ubotu> New bug: #190411 in nautilus (main) "nautilus runs at 99% cpu, and wallpaper dissapears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190411
<ubotu> New bug: #184268 in gnome-control-center "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184268
<ubotu> New bug: #178527 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178527
<ubotu> New bug: #190412 in totem (main) "no sound on hp 6516" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190412
<ubotu> New bug: #190413 in nautilus (main) "nautilus only able to open directories in text-based location bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190413
<ubotu> New bug: #190414 in linux (main) "[hardy] Abnormal time to access ata devices at boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190414
<ubotu> New bug: #190415 in ubuntu "Please sync lightyears 1.3a-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190415
<Iulian> Hello seb128
<Iulian> seb128: Do you have few seconds to look at bug 190384 and say if it's a nautilus bug?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190384 in ubuntu "Desktop screen is a bit shaking vertically with some horizontal lines" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190384
<seb128> hey Iulian
<Iulian> I'm pretty confused about that one.
<Iulian> Maybe it's something about compiz.
<ubotu> New bug: #190416 in liferea (main) "[gutsy] liferea doesn't read feed://, doesn't work with firefox3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190416
<seb128> Iulian: that looks like a support request rather than a bug, convert it to a question, there is a stock reply you can use as comment on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<Iulian> seb128: Ok, thanks a lot!
<seb128> you are welcome
<ubotu> New bug: #190421 in banshee "banshee misses a dependency for libtaglib2.0-cil" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190421
<ubotu> New bug: #190422 in linux (main) "T61 suspend to ram immediately resumes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190422
<ubotu> New bug: #190423 in rhythmbox (main) "Can´t play m4a" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190423
<ubotu> New bug: #190419 in ltsp (main) "should add -f option to "rm" in kernel update script" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190419
<ubotu> New bug: #190425 in alsa-utils (main) "Sound card not detected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190425
<ubotu> New bug: #190426 in picard (universe) "Icons are not taken from theme under KDE4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190426
<ubotu> New bug: #190427 in gnome-screensaver (main) "restart gnome desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190427
<ubotu> New bug: #190428 in emerald (universe) "emerald crashed on "alt-tab" windows switching" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190428
<ubotu> New bug: #190429 in linux (main) "sound regression on hardy 4 with 2.6.24-7.12  " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190429
<rbs-tito> I'm unable to get the source for update-manager, I get a 404
<rbs-tito> (hardy)
<ubotu> New bug: #145902 in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg (universe) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145902
<rbs-tito> Reload fixed it
<Iulian> Heh
<ubotu> New bug: #190431 in libotr (main) "Please sync libotr 3.1.0-2 (main) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190431
<ubotu> New bug: #190435 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] rsplib" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190435
<ubotu> New bug: #190436 in ubuntu "Cannot change desktop icons in hardy alpha 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190436
<ubotu> New bug: #190442 in ttf-wqy-zenhei (universe) "Please sync ttf-wqy-zenhei 0.4.23-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190442
<ubotu> New bug: #131676 in libxklavier (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in xkl_engine_ensure_vtable_inited() on importing a custom Xmodmap" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131676
<ubotu> New bug: #190444 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "package sun-java6-bin 6-04-1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190444
<ubotu> New bug: #190445 in ubuntu "nautilus: symbol lookup error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190445
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #190446 in gtk-vnc (main) "Please sponsor gtk-vnc (main) 0.3.3 into Hardy" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190446
<ubotu> New bug: #190448 in linda (main) "linda complains about Standards-Version 3.7.3" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190448
<ubotu> New bug: #190450 in ov511 (universe) "Can't compile ov511-source on hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190450
<ubotu> New bug: #145219 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/145219
<ubotu> New bug: #146841 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in _gdk_events_queue()" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/146841
<ubotu> New bug: #190452 in ubuntu "Make sure people who tries out Ubuntu, will install and will always use it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190452
<ubotu> New bug: #190453 in util-linux (main) "fdisk sees too many partitions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190453
<ubotu> New bug: #190454 in virtualbox-ose (universe) "No USB Support out of the box" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190454
<ubotu> New bug: #190456 in hal-info (main) "[hardy] P5LD2-VM need quirk for suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190456
<fishor> i have one quirk-patch for hal-info. Is it enouth to post it to lounchpad or should i report it to hal-bugzilla too?
<ubotu> New bug: #190458 in firefox (main) "Firefox display switched to inverse" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190458
<ubotu> New bug: #190460 in gimp (main) "Dialogs not displayed in fullscreen mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190460
<rbs-tito> Does anyone know python?
<ubotu> New bug: #190461 in clutch (universe) "Lighttpd support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190461
<ubotu> New bug: #190462 in basket (universe) "[hardy] Basket Can't setup DCOP communication" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190462
<ubotu> New bug: #190339 in jockey (main) "jockey-gtk crashed on initial load of live CD, no user actions (dup-of: 187148)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190339
<ubotu> New bug: #190379 in jockey (main) "jockey-gtk crashed with AssertionError in __init__() (dup-of: 187148)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190379
<ubotu> New bug: #190465 in plptools (universe) "Please sync plptools 0.18-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190465
<ubotu> New bug: #190466 in bash (main) "set -o option off clobbers shell arguments in bash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190466
<ubotu> New bug: #190472 in ubuntu "nfs + fs-cache" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190472
<dejv_ntb> hi
<dejv_ntb> have somebody looked at bug #152051?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152051 in tracker "tracker and cronjobs (updatedb, update-notifer,...) fight for the hard disk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152051
<dejv_ntb> it could be pretty easily partially resolved by adding "ionice -c3 " to the beginning of cron I/O-demanding commands
<ubotu> New bug: #190474 in ubuntu "sd card reader" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190474
<ubotu> New bug: #190475 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "iwl3945 produces a lot of error messages in syslog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190475
<ubotu> New bug: #190473 in geda-xgsch2pcb (universe) "[FTBFS] geda-xgsch2pcb 0.1.2-1 build fails at checking for XML:Parser" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190473
<ubotu> New bug: #190353 in torcs (universe) "torcs-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190353
<ubotu> New bug: #190362 in amule (universe) "amule crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190362
<ubotu> New bug: #190385 in miro (universe) "miro crashed after playing a video (SIGSEGV in miro_xine_list_front())" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190385
<ubotu> New bug: #190409 in firefox-3.0 (main) "firefox-3.0 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190409
<ubotu> New bug: #190326 in miro (universe) "miro.real crashed with IOError in okButton()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190326
<ubotu> New bug: #190479 in missingh (universe) "please sync missingh (1.0.0.1) from unstable/main to universe" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190479
<ubotu> New bug: #190480 in evince (main) "evince problem with image copy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190480
<ubotu> New bug: #190484 in sdl-image1.2 (main) "please sync sdl-image1.2 (1.2.6-3) from unstable/main to main, ubuntu override ok" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190484
<ubotu> New bug: #190485 in ftphs (universe) "please sync ftphs (1.0.4.0) from unstable/main to universe" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190485
<ubotu> New bug: #190486 in ubuntu "exiv2 doesn't find exif data in attacched file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190486
<ubotu> New bug: #190487 in exiv2 (main) "exiv2 doesn't find exif data in attacched file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190487
<ubotu> New bug: #190489 in nautilus (main) "Couldn't display Examples/fables_01_01_aesop.spx" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190489
<ubotu> New bug: #184219 in gnome-power-manager (main) "brightness applet crashes on login" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184219
<ubotu> New bug: #190490 in mldonkey (universe) "Hardy update to glibc 2.7 and mldonkey is compiled with 2.6 version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190490
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: Should I use a bug I fix in a list of my best bugs for application to the QA team?
<rbs-tito> *fixed
<ubotu> New bug: #190492 in linux (main) "Kernel hangs on boot (SATA, AMD64)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190492
<ubotu> New bug: #190494 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity attempts resize on mounted partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190494
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: yeah, that would be great
 * rbs-tito hates distro fanboys
<ubotu> New bug: #190495 in bzr (main) "Sync  bzr from debian unstable (main) 1.1~rc1-1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190495
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: Cool
<rbs-tito> Thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #190496 in glipper (universe) "Panel can't load glipper" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190496
<ubotu> New bug: #190497 in nautilus (main) "nautilus left pane problem" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190497
<ubotu> New bug: #190498 in ubuntu "In hardy,cpu cycle problem after shutting and opening laptop lid " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190498
<ubotu> New bug: #190499 in ubuntu "No networking without running X-Server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190499
<ubotu> New bug: #190500 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash() (dup-of: 185441)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190500
<ubotu> New bug: #190502 in winpdb (universe) "Please sync winpdb 1.3.4-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190502
<ubotu> New bug: #190504 in xen-3.2 (main) "xen-utils-* conflicts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190504
<ubotu> New bug: #190503 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] obex-data-server" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190503
<ubotu> New bug: #190506 in xrandr "[Hardy] GNOME and GDM are starting up with wrong display resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190506
<ubotu> New bug: #190507 in kdirstat (universe) "Please sync kdirstat 2.4.4-4 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190507
<ubotu> New bug: #190508 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org Writer should remember user's last saved position in each document under KDE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190508
<ubotu> New bug: #190510 in ubuntu "ktorrent is sleeping" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190510
<ubotu> New bug: #190511 in gnome-panel (main) "windows on 2,3,4,... desktops don't work after setting one desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190511
<ubotu> New bug: #190516 in apparmor (main) "MUGEN doesn't start if Apparmor is running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190516
<ubotu> New bug: #190514 in gnome-vfs2 "gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in _dl_fixup()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190514
<ubotu> New bug: #190515 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "[hardy alpha4]rt2500 works, but slowly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190515
<ubotu> New bug: #190517 in qtparted (main) "qtparted reports success but fails when creating partition, i/o error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190517
<ubotu> New bug: #190519 in file-roller (main) "file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190519
<ubotu> New bug: #190520 in p7zip-rar (multiverse) "Please sync p7zip-rar 4.57~ds.1-1 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (non-free)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190520
<ubotu> New bug: #190521 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 (main) "[hardy alpha4]rt61 wifi is not working, driver loading pb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190521
<ubotu> New bug: #190523 in jockey (main) "jockey-gtk crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190523
<ubotu> New bug: #190491 in ubiquity "can't translate Details text on qt UI" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190491
<ubotu> New bug: #190525 in openoffice.org (main) "OO writer resize OLE calc objects all the time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190525
<ubotu> New bug: #190528 in wlassistant (universe) "wlassistant reports "Could not launch menu item" when starting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190528
<ubotu> New bug: #190530 in yelp (main) "New to Linux Ubuntu. I cannot Play CD no sound whatsoever; nor can I load photos. Message says DRIVER ERROR." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190530
<ubotu> New bug: #190531 in amsn (universe) "amsn crashes X when you try to change display picture with compiz enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190531
<ubotu> New bug: #190534 in ubuntu "Screens and Graphics doesn't work in VirtualBox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190534
<ubotu> New bug: #190536 in ubuntu "Clicking with mouse not working right in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190536
<ubotu> New bug: #190537 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[Gutsy] Display sleep sets wrong DPMS off time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190537
<ubotu> New bug: #190538 in paketto (universe) "Scanrand 1.10 issues 'destination required' error in Ubuntu Gutsy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190538
<ubotu> New bug: #190539 in ekiga (main) "impossible de téléphoner, difficulter à installer le driver de web cam, une fois sur deux il s'installe et l'image devient sombre" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190539
<ubotu> New bug: #190542 in pylint (universe) "Problem with Pylint's handling on __all__" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190542
<ubotu> New bug: #190543 in lirc (main) "Pinnacle Remote Kit not supported by lirc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190543
<ubotu> New bug: #190544 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with AttributeError in modifyUserInterface() (dup-of: 189490)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190544
<ubotu> New bug: #190546 in firefox (main) "firefox shows as ubuntu 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190546
<secretlondon> how do we send apport bugs upstream? presumably we make the original bug visible - do we send all the attachments upstream?
<Kirrus> secretlondon, I think you send the attachments that you think will help them upstream
<ubotu> New bug: #190547 in teatime (universe) "teatime doesn't play sounds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190547
<ubotu> New bug: #190549 in tracker (main) "Tracker results don't open when launched from Deskbar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190549
<secretlondon> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #179122 in freeciv (universe) "civclient-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_style_attach()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179122
<ubotu> New bug: #190551 in uswsusp (universe) "suspend and hibernate suddenly stopped working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190551
<ubotu> New bug: #190552 in gparted (main) "Please sync gparted 0.3.5-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190552
<ubotu> New bug: #190553 in network-manager (main) "NM broken after suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190553
<ubotu> New bug: #190554 in gnome-control-center (main) "Add mousetweaks dependency for its main inclusion request" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190554
<ubotu> New bug: #190555 in freeciv (universe) "sdl freeciv client doesn't make a menu item" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190555
<ubotu> New bug: #190556 in bittorrent (main) "btlaunchmanycurses show a lot of errors " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190556
<ubotu> New bug: #190559 in kdebase-workspace "Alt + Shift + Tab does not cycle windows in reverse order" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190559
<ubotu> New bug: #184264 in kdebase-workspace (universe) "plasma crashed with SIGFPE" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184264
<ubotu> New bug: #187899 in kdebase-workspace (universe) "[KDE4] plasma crashed with SIGSEGV in QGraphicsItem::setPos()" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187899
<ubotu> New bug: #190363 in kdebase-workspace (universe) "krunner crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190363
<ubotu> New bug: #190560 in thunderbird (main) "ha desaparecido la ventana con las carpetas" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190560
<ubotu> New bug: #190564 in gosmore (universe) "Please sync gosmore 0.0.0.20070901-2.1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190564
<ubotu> New bug: #190566 in network-manager-vpnc (universe) "error dialogs are hidden behing other windows" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190566
<ubotu> New bug: #190567 in kdebase (main) "apt:/ in konqueror shows packages.debian.org not Ubuntu packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190567
<ubotu> New bug: #190518 in ubuntu "It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190518
<ubotu> New bug: #190569 in imagemagick (main) "convert crashed with signal 24 - again when I do nothing (dup-of: 185073)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190569
<rbs-tito_> If I fix a bug in Ubuntu, should I forward it to Debian? I'm not sure where the upstream for this package is
<rbs-tito_> update-manager
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-02-10
<secretlondon> is there anything in the changelog?
<secretlondon> what's the numbering as well - 0ubuntux would indicate that we didn't get from debian
<ubotu> New bug: #190576 in ubuntu "Screen too big on Hardy Heron Alpha 3 LiveCD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190576
<ubotu> New bug: #190579 in ubuntu "numlock does not stay enabled  Hardy alpha4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190579
<ubotu> New bug: #190580 in ubuntu "computer freezes when the molecules screensaver starts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190580
<ubotu> New bug: #190582 in notecase (universe) "[upgrade] notecase 1.7.9" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190582
<ubotu> New bug: #190583 in firefox (main) "firefox on yahoo home page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190583
<ubotu> New bug: #190584 in alacarte (main) "alacarte crashed with TypeError in on_item_tree_cursor_changed() (dup-of: 175602)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190584
<ubotu> New bug: #190585 in compiz (main) "System lags after resume due to high hard drive activity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190585
<Hirvinen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/190587
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190587 in ubuntu "Local root exploit in kernel 2.6.17 - 2.6.24" [Undecided,New]
<ubotu> New bug: #190586 in ubuntu "[Sync Request Universe] lordsawar 0.0.7-1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190586
<ubotu> New bug: #190587 in ubuntu "Local root exploit in kernel 2.6.17 - 2.6.24" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190587
<ubotu> New bug: #190588 in ubuntu "After upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy, Gutsy boot drops to initramfs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190588
<ubotu> New bug: #190589 in mixxx (universe) "New upstream release (in REVU)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190589
<ubotu> New bug: #190593 in gnucash (universe) "using gnucash within ubuntu my balance column only shows the 3 digits to the left of the decimal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190593
<ubotu> New bug: #190594 in wordpress (universe) "Please merge wordpress 2.3.3+fr-1 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190594
<ubotu> New bug: #190595 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager does not automatically connect to trusted networks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190595
<ubotu> New bug: #190596 in ubiquity (main) "HDD not bootable if ubiquity fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190596
<ubotu> New bug: #190597 in ubuntu "hardy does not have atl2 >= 2.6.24-5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190597
<ubotu> New bug: #190598 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity freezes at 100% (Copying Installation Logs)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190598
<ubotu> New bug: #190600 in telepathy-sofiasip (universe) "Please sync telepathy-sofiasip 0.5.3-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190600
<ubotu> New bug: #190602 in apt-file (universe) "apt-file does not read /etc/apt/sources.list.d/" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190602
<ubotu> New bug: #190603 in ubuntu "Network Location Profiles Proxy (feature request)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190603
<ubotu> New bug: #190614 in transmission (main) "New upstream version: 1.05" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190614
<ubotu> New bug: #190617 in file-roller (main) "file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190617
<ubotu> New bug: #190619 in bash-completion (universe) "error after upgrading to distinct package: bash: complete: kpdf: no completion specification " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190619
<desertc> Hiya!  There is a bug that I have been tracking that I believe has been fixed.  Should I / May I change the status to Resolved?
<desertc> I guess the status is "Fix Committed".
<desertc> weee ... ... ... okay, I guess it can be opened again, if I am in error
<persia> desertc: Fix Released is usually preferred, if the fix is now distributed in the repositories.
<ubotu> New bug: #190620 in ubuntu "apt-get error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190620
<desertc> persia: Thanks for your advice.  Done!
<persia> desertc: Which bug?
<desertc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnash/+bug/164603
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 164603 in gnash "gnash eats up ram" [Undecided,Fix released]
<persia> desertc: It's good practice to subscribe to bugs when closing them, just so you can see any further report from the submitter.  Maybe it works for you, but not for them, and maybe it needs something else.  Usually there is nothing, but maybe once in 10 bugs or so there is a follow-up comment.
<desertc> Good call.  I thought I was subscribed since it shows up on my Launchpad list of bugs.
<ubotu> New bug: #190621 in evolution (main) "Posting a written-up message to a folder is inconvenient" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190621
<ubotu> New bug: #190623 in ubuntu "The restart after updates caused Ubuntu 8.04 Alpha4 to have fuzy vertical lines all over the screen." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190623
<ubotu> New bug: #190625 in gnome-games (main) "robot crashes when I teleport" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190625
<Iulian> G'morning
<ubotu> New bug: #190626 in gconf-editor (main) ""usefree" mount option USB error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190626
<ubotu> New bug: #190627 in firefox (main) "Firefox looses focus when download finishes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190627
<ubotu> New bug: #190629 in ubuntu "Performance cpu governor is always selected upon s3, s4 resume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190629
<ubotu> New bug: #190631 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus constantly popping-up autofs mounts in file browser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190631
<ubotu> New bug: #190478 in totem (main) "totem-gstreamer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190478
<ubotu> New bug: #190636 in gdecrypt (universe) "main.py crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_destroy()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190636
<ubotu> New bug: #190637 in ubuntu "[Needs Packaging]Gnome Do 0.3.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190637
<ubotu> New bug: #190639 in language-support-en (main) "error when logging into gnome: language en_AU does not exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190639
<afflux> anyone can help me with private bug 190641? I'm not sure which package this bug should be assigned to. Since I'm the developer of gdecrypt, I don't think that something is wrong with gdecrypt, as the crash appears in gvfs, which I don't use.
<ubotu> Bug 190641 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/190641 is private
<ubotu> New bug: #190638 in linux-source-2.6.22 "IDE tape drive not functioning" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190638
<ubotu> New bug: #190640 in regexxer (universe) "regexxer crashed with SIGSEGV in pango_font_description_copy_static()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190640
<persia> afflux: It indeed looks like something else crashed.  Notice the lack of anything meaningful at the very top of the stack (#97-95), likely indicating that the symbolds for gdecrypt were insufficient to find the error.
<afflux> hm... gdecrypt is a python app :(
<persia> On the other hand, perhaps something related to the gdecrypt closure caused something else to crash?
<persia> afflux: Looking at the stacktrace, it may well be that the window closure couldn't be handled.  You might check with someone more familiar with python-gtk: it may be in there (but it may not).
<afflux> yeah, possible
<afflux> persia: #95 comes from /usr/lib/python-support/python-gtk2/python2.5/gtk-2.0/gtk/_gtk.so
<persia> That makes it even more likely to be something in python-gtk2 then.  Maybe reassign (but check how you are calling the closure first).
<afflux> yes, I'll do that. thank you!
<ubotu> New bug: #190642 in ubuntu "PL2303 kernel driver not detect serial converter after first connection to USB port" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190642
<ubotu> New bug: #190645 in emacs-snapshot (universe) "please sync emacs-snapshot version 20080209-1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190645
<afflux> persia: just FYI: calling glib's thread_init in the beginning of my python app seems to fix the issue
<persia> afflux: Then it was a bug in gdecrypt.  Excellent!  Makes the fix easy.  Nice job in tracking it down.
<afflux> persia: yep, thank you for the hint. I would've just assigned it to gvfs ;)
<persia> stacktraces are handy.  They point at the issue.  Takes a bit to read them, but once you find an entry point, they usually explain things.
<afflux> yes, definetly
<ubotu> New bug: #190646 in kdebase-kde4 (universe) "kde 4.0.1: missing icons in kwrite" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190646
<ubotu> New bug: #190648 in ubuntu "small fonts after fresh install of xfce4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190648
<persia> cornflakepirate: I'd suggest starting by looking at the .desktop file for gucharmap
<cornflakepirate> yup
<ubotu> New bug: #190305 in f-spot (main) "f-spot.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in mono_jit_info_table_find()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190305
<persia> Maybe there are some extra switches there that cause the odd behaviour?
<cornflakepirate> Exec=gucharmap
<cornflakepirate> that's the line, isn't it?
<cornflakepirate> no switches
<persia> That would be the line.  You say you get different behaviour running gucharmap with no arguments from the command line as opposed to using that?
<cornflakepirate> yes
<persia> Does it matter from which directory you start the program?
<cornflakepirate> doesn't look like it
<cornflakepirate> i know how to use gdb but i don't know how to attach it to a program not run from the command line (or is that even possible?)
<persia> Hmm.  I'm not sure how to triage farther myself, without trying with a debugger (and I don't know the code well enough).  Have you already opened a bug in launchpad?
<cornflakepirate> not yet, i have a funny feeling that there may be a problem with gconf
<cornflakepirate> because Screens and Graphics seems to also be constantly forgetting my resolution settings
<cornflakepirate> i think i've just found out how to attach gdb (hooray for google!)
<ubotu> New bug: #190649 in pyflakes (universe) "no documentation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190649
<ubotu> New bug: #190651 in phpbb2 (universe) "Please sync phpbb2 2.0.22-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190651
<ubotu> New bug: #190650 in fbi (universe) "Please merge fbi 2.06-2 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190650
<ubotu> New bug: #190654 in fretsonfire (universe) "frets on fire crashes on opening (dup-of: 123433)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190654
<ubotu> New bug: #190655 in evince (main) "Evince crashing on print preview" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190655
<ubotu> New bug: #190644 in ubuntu "New hardware" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190644
<ubotu> New bug: #190656 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashing reading movies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190656
<ubotu> New bug: #190657 in mail-notification (universe) "please sync mail-notification (4.1.dfsg.1-4.1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190657
<ubotu> New bug: #190658 in gucharmap (main) "[Hardy] gucharmap doesn't save settings when not run from command line" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190658
<persia> cornflakepirate: try installing the gucharmap-dbgsym package.
<ubotu> New bug: #190661 in ubuntu "Search for Files Gnome applet cannot search for question marks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190661
<ubotu> New bug: #190662 in dhcp3 (main) "ipv6 host resolution in resolv.conf will break dhcpd3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190662
<ubotu> New bug: #190663 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "No matter what i do i am unable to get mail to send . It start to send then just runs till it times out?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190663
<alanbshepard70> Can anyone help me find the right place to report a bug/hardware conflict? I've searched around and from what I can tell this hasn't been reported by anyone else but dell desktops with pci video cards lock on boot. I thought it was an issue with the video card I had but after trying 5 different video cards and searching google I found this to be an issue with dell computers not the card itself.
<dejv_ntb> probably dell's QA contact
<persia> alanbshepard70: I'd suggest reporting it at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bugs
<persia> While it may be hardware related, there is likely a sensible workaround.  Maybe something needs to be blacklisted under certain conditions, etc.  Software crashing is a bug.
<alanbshepard70> persia: What package should I say has the issue? To finally get the video card to work I had to install ubuntu without the pci card installed, boot up, blacklist the onboard vid card driver, install the pci card, boot to command line, configure xorg, login and then install the pci card drivers. Would this be considered a problem with xorg or...?
<persia> alanbshepard70: Ah.  Less bad then I thought.  The problem should be reported against whichever package you needed to blacklist.
<persia> I believe a large number of the video drivers are in separate packages now, for ease of triage and patching.
<alanbshepard70> persia: this is what I had to add to modprobe.d blacklist agpgart and blacklist intel_agp
<persia> alanbshepard70: Those sound like kernel modules rather than X drivers to me, but I'm not sure.
<alanbshepard70> persia: I'll take your word for it since I have no clue myself.
<ubotu> New bug: #190665 in openoffice.org (main) "[gutsy] OpenOffice Impress 2.3.0 crashes when trying to save a specific presentation file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190665
<ubotu> New bug: #190666 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when downloading or uploading attachments" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190666
<ubotu> New bug: #190558 in gdecrypt "main.py crashed with KeyError in fill_mapped_list()" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190558
<ubotu> New bug: #190667 in linux-ntfs (main) "Cannot copy all files between NTFS disks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190667
<ubotu> New bug: #190660 in gedit (main) "gedit crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_unref" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190660
<ubotu> New bug: #190668 in sympa (universe) "Installing sympa fails with password that contain unusual chars" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190668
<ubotu> New bug: #190669 in haskell-http (universe) "Please sync haskell-http 30010004-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190669
<ubotu> New bug: #190670 in quiteinsane (universe) "Please sync quiteinsane 0.10-14 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190670
<ubotu> New bug: #190671 in gdecrypt (universe) "new upstream version available (0.7.1)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190671
<ubotu> New bug: #190672 in drapes (universe) "Please sync drapes 0.5.1-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190672
<ubotu> New bug: #190673 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] jAOLT" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190673
<ubotu> New bug: #190674 in gnome-main-menu (universe) "[Gutsy] g-m-m shows up as "Logout" in gnome-app-install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190674
<ubotu> New bug: #190675 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when downloading or uploading attachments" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190675
<ubotu> New bug: #190678 in etoile (universe) "Please sync etoile 0+20060914+dfsg-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190678
<ubotu> New bug: #190677 in linux "Backport acer-wmi to hardy 2.6.24 kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190677
<ubotu> New bug: #190679 in pm-utils (main) "Most recent package update breaks loading /etc/pm/config.d/*" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190679
<ubotu> New bug: #190680 in openoffice.org-amd64 (main) "openoffice corrupted display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190680
<ubotu> New bug: #190681 in qemu (universe) "Please sync qemu to Debian Unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190681
<ubotu> New bug: #190682 in debian-edu (universe) "package education-astronomy 0.824 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190682
<ubotu> New bug: #190684 in xmms (universe) "Remove xmms from Ubuntu" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190684
<ubotu> New bug: #190685 in ubuntu "Brasero needs documentation and needs improvement." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190685
<bddebian> Boo
<ubotu> New bug: #190686 in linux (main) "2.6.24-7 kernel gives many problems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190686
<ubotu> New bug: #190688 in gnome-terminal (main) "Use of explicit suffix in 'Icon' field of application launcher" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190688
<ubotu> New bug: #190689 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Please merge meta-gnome2 2.20.2.1 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190689
<ubotu> New bug: #190690 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Thunderbird forgets S/Mime rule when changing account while writing mail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190690
<ubotu> New bug: #190691 in compiz (main) "[hardy] Cannot set custom level" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190691
<torkiano> hello, I need help triaging bug 99432
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99432 in ubuntu "wireless network not working now" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99432
<torkiano> is a duplicate of bug 134660
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134660 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "Ralink rt2400 / rt2500 / rt2570 / rt61 / rt73 do not work out of the box in Gutsy/Hardy" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/134660
<torkiano> ??
<ubotu> New bug: #190695 in kdepim (main) "looking for a directory crash kmail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190695
<ubotu> New bug: #190696 in dhcp3 (main) "Unable to wake DHCP server of access point (WLAN)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190696
<torkiano> The problem is that tehe bug reporter want to use the non-oficial rt2500 drivers instead rt2500pci wich are in the kernel
<torkiano> because he need iwpriv functionality
<ubotu> New bug: #190697 in ubuntu "Irda device too chatty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190697
<torkiano> I mark bug 99432 as won't fix? duplicate?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99432 in ubuntu "wireless network not working now" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99432
<ubotu> New bug: #190698 in evince (main) "Repeated images not appearing in pdfs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190698
<ubotu> New bug: #190699 in mozilla-firefox "download folder won't change" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190699
<ubotu> New bug: #190700 in gnome-bluetooth (main) "upgrade gnome-bluetooth to 0.11" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190700
<greg-g> torkiano: it appears that he is referring to a different issue.  The issue that with those ubuntu supplied drivers he is unable to use WPA
<greg-g> torkiano: so, my opinion is that it is a separate bug
<ubotu> New bug: #190701 in ubuntu "Touchpad on toshiba laptop doesn't enable (Fn key not assigned?) or not programmed." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190701
<torkiano> hello greg-g, but Ubuntu will include legacy rt2500 instead official rt2x00 (in kernel tree since 2.6.24) drivers (rt2500pci)?If no I mark it as won't fix...¿?
<greg-g> I would want the kernel networking team to mark it as "won't fix" since it is an issue
<ubotu> New bug: #190702 in ubuntu "DVD is not  playing w/ alpha 4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190702
<greg-g> torkiano: you are welcome to ask for a second opinion though :)
<torkiano> ok greg-g, thnk you ;-)
<greg-g> torkiano: you're very welcome, thanks for helping
<ubotu> New bug: #190704 in synaptic (main) "unresolvable dependencies for projectcenter.app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190704
<sn0> hey all, where would i post a typo-bug for doc.ubuntu.com? http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html has a link to resolv.conf but the file doesn't exists. thanks all
<ubotu> New bug: #190707 in tuxguitar (multiverse) "Please sync tuxguitar 0.9.1-4 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (contrib)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190707
<ubotu> New bug: #190710 in totem (main) "player has no sound when playing a song" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190710
<ubotu> New bug: #190715 in firefox (main) "Flash banners with mouse over events show white area" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190715
<andrea-bs> sn0: you should go to #ubuntu-doc  ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #190716 in sane-backends (main) "Missing udev rule for Epson GT-15000" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190716
<ubotu> New bug: #190717 in procps (main) "sysctl: free(): invalid next size (fast): 0x0804b008" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190717
<UKHack> Hi - I'm using Hardy Alpha 4, with all the latest updates applied
<UKHack> My nautilius has just died on me - dmesg reports a segfault
<UKHack> Other than just filing a bug with Launchpad, is there anything else I can do?
<andrea-bs> UKHack: can you please give us the bug id or its address?
<UKHack> Haven't logged it yet - it would be good to get some help, so I can make sure that what I log is useful
<albert23> UKHack: If you look in /var/crash, there should be a file like _usr_bin_nautilus.1000.crash. Check if that file has the right date and time for your crash. If it has, double click on that file and the report will be made automatically and will contain the information required.
<UKHack> albert23 - I can't I'm afraid... Nautilus is refusing to bring up a window
<UKHack> albert23 - I can see the file in question though
<jeromeg> UKHack: I think you can use apport /path/to/file
<jeromeg> in command line
<albert23> UKHack: You can restart gnome, to get nautilus working again
<UKHack> albert23 - tried that :) still get a segfault being reported in dmesg
<albert23> UKHack: Ai, that's bad. Does a reboot help?
<UKHack> albert23 - heh... when I said I tried that, I meant that I actually rebooted :)
<UKHack> albert23 - I'll try again though
<albert23> UKHack: you could try to re-install nautilus. Maybe it helps
<jeromeg> i was wrong, apport-cli seems to be the correct command
<ubotu> New bug: #190721 in f-spot (main) "Slideshow effects don't work properly " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190721
<UKHack> albert23 - Ahh - re-install brought it back for about two seconds
<UKHack> jeromg: Tried using apport-cli /var/crash/_usr_bin_nautilus* but got a message back that there were no pending crash reports
<jeromeg> mmm
<UKHack> OK - just forcing it to use that one noe
<UKHack> that one now, that is
<albert23> UKHack: If you start nautilus from a terminal window, does that give any error messages?
<jeromeg> UKHack: it worked ?
<UKHack> albert23 - Seahorse nautlius module initialized
<UKHack> albert32: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<jeromeg> apport-cli -c path should work
<UKHack> jermog: Yep - that's how I did it (well --crash-file=*)
<jeromeg> mmm
<jeromeg> then I don't know
<ubotu> New bug: #190724 in xserver-xorg-video-i810 (main) "good" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190724
<UKHack> I don't know, but I think it may be theme related
<jeromeg> apport-cli is supposed to do that, but...
<UKHack> My desktop theme seems to revert to blue window bars, and orange window buttons
<UKHack> jeromeg: I think it tried to do something, but for whatever reason the crash report wasn't pending
<UKHack> Ahh
<ubotu> New bug: #190723 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Toshiba M1 Tecra does not reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190723
<UKHack> Here's the line in the launchpad wizard: SIGSEGV in oobs_share_smb_new()
<Iulian> UKHack: That bug with the theme is already reported.
<UKHack> Looking at the line in Launchpad, it might be Samba related
<ubotu> New bug: #190726 in paprefs (universe) "Pulse audio device chooser not translated to polish" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190726
<albert23> UKHack: look in ~/.nautilus and remove the last saved-session, then try to start nautilus again
<UKHack> I've just logged the problem with Launchpad - Bug ID #190726
<UKHack> I've just logged the problem with Launchpad - Bug ID #190727 even!
<albert23> bug 190727
<ubotu> Bug 190727 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/190727 is private
<albert23> UKHack: no permission to look in that bug
<jeromeg> UKHack: go to privacy/security on the left column
<jeromeg> and set the bug as public
<UKHack> Done
<afflux> UKHack: let's wait for apport generating the retraced stacktraces, we'll be able to tell you more about the bug afterwards
<UKHack> afflux: ? I don't quite understand you, or perhaps I just don't understand the worflow
<afflux> UKHack: apport is a programm that'll generate more useful reports from crashreport
<UKHack> afflux: Does that happen pre or post my submission? Is apport a server-side or client-side app?
<secretlondon> apport runs on your computer
<afflux> secretlondon: the retracing service doesn't
<stgraber> you used the client-side part to submit the bug report, then it'll be updated from the retracing service which is running on a server
<secretlondon> yes, the retracing service runs on canonicals servers
<secretlondon> there is stuff on the wiki about how it works
<secretlondon> when you submit your bug it is made private and is tagged that it needs retracing
<secretlondon> the bot gets round to it and edits the bug with the retraced files
<secretlondon> the tags are then changed and the bug squad look at it to see if there is any personal info in the trace
<secretlondon> if it's okay we make it visible
<afflux> UKHack: your bug has been retraced now
<UKHack> <afflux> So that means it's ready to be looked at?
<afflux> UKHack: no
<afflux> err
<afflux> yes it does, misread your question ;)
<secretlondon> which bug # is it?
<UKHack> <afflux> Is there any further information I should supply?
<afflux> its bug 190727
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190727 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in oobs_share_smb_new()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190727
<afflux> UKHack: I'm not sure. If yes, you will receive an email
<secretlondon> i'll have a look at
<ubotu> New bug: #190728 in qt-x11-free (main) "Polish translation missing in Qt3 Configuration .desktop file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190728
<secretlondon> UKHack: does it happen repeatedly every time you reboot or reinstall?
<secretlondon> is your hardy install fully updated?
<UKHack> secretlondon: repeatedly after reboot and reinstall
<secretlondon> ok
<UKHack> secretlondon: And I have just run an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<secretlondon> ok
<secretlondon> could you add that to the bug for me?
<UKHack> OK - I thought I did already
<ubotu> New bug: #190730 in firestarter (universe) "Firestarter polish translation missing in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190730
<UKHack> OK Done - I've updated the report
<secretlondon> can you also say what happened when you uninstalled samba?
<UKHack> heh - nothing happened, but I'll certainly add it
<secretlondon> so its the same
<UKHack> Yes
<UKHack> OK - updated the bug report nonetheless
<secretlondon> thats the sort of stuff we need to know - especially when it looks like it involves smb
<secretlondon> there are changes in gnome stuff connected to the file system - I expect this is the cause
<secretlondon> there are people who work full time on gnome who are the experts (I'm just a 1st level triager)
<ubotu> New bug: #190727 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in oobs_share_smb_new()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190727
<UKHack> OK - just tried an apt-get reinstall for nautilus (this is now after the removal of Samba etc)
<secretlondon> and?
<UKHack> Nope - no difference
<UKHack> (was just waiting for the machine to restart)
<secretlondon> ok - please add that too
<UKHack> Done
<secretlondon> as much detail as you can of what you've tried etc
<secretlondon> it all helps
<secretlondon> okay I think it might be the same as bug #183870
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183870 in liboobs "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in oobs_share_smb_new()" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183870
<UKHack> OK - so what do I need to install? liboobs-dev?
<secretlondon> no - -dev packages are to build software against
<secretlondon> you need to install the one with the debugging symbols
<secretlondon> I'll get you the link
<UKHack> liboobs-1-4-dbg?
<ubotu> New bug: #190731 in ubuntu "resolution wrong when x restarted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190731
<ubotu> New bug: #190732 in totem (main) "just bands of colorful horizontal lines at 90 degrees." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190732
<ubotu> New bug: #190733 in ubuntu "shutdown dialog very slow" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190733
<albert23> UKHack: your backtrace looks fine. All symbols are resolved. There is no need to install dbg/dbgsym packages now.
<UKHack> albert32: Thanks - is there anything else I can do, especially given that the other bug report petered out?
<secretlondon> the other petered out because it resolved itself
<albert23> UKHack: It would help if you remembered what you were doing with smb
<secretlondon> Just wait, I've subscribed desktop-bugs, they'll look at it (prob Monday as I suspect they don't work sun eves)
<ubotu> New bug: #190735 in ubuntu "audio low after updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190735
<UKHack> OK
<UKHack> Thanks for your help, like I said I was keen to provide as much useful info as possible
<secretlondon> thanks for helping, you'll get email if we need any more info
<UKHack> Thanks, and goodnight
<ubotu> New bug: #190737 in ubuntu "Hi load average using in 8.04a4 NIS/Autofs setup copied from 7.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190737
<ubotu> New bug: #190738 in ubuntu "Numeric keyboard doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190738
<ubotu> New bug: #190740 in ikiwiki (universe) "Please sync ikiwiki 2.31 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190740
<ubotu> New bug: #190741 in grub2 (universe) "Syntaxerror in /boot/grub/grub.cfg" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190741
<ubotu> New bug: #190743 in meta-kde4 (universe) "KDE4 desktop grid shows taskbar from current desktop in all desktops." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190743
<ubotu> New bug: #190744 in libgdamm3.0 (universe) "Request: Upgrade libgdamm3.0 to upstream version 2.9.81" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190744
<greg-g> the library for oobs has an unfortunate name
<fijam> hello, sorry to bother you but is there any eta on fix for http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=9924 ?
<ubotu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 9924 in Other "Two vmsplice local root exploits" [High,New]
<greg-g> fijam: you would have to ask the kernel developers
<fijam> hmm, ok, thanks.
<greg-g> fijam: join #kernel and someone might be able to help you out
<fijam> Well, I am more interested in when will this get rolled out in ubuntu rather than how to patch my kernel. But thanks anyway.
<greg-g> fijam: it doesn't look like it is fixed in the upstream kernel yet, so it wouldn't be in Ubuntu yet either
<ubotu> New bug: #190746 in console-setup (main) "Some console fonts (i.e.Lat2-VGA8.psf.gz) have bad Unicode maps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190746
<fijam> Well, it is fixed in git already. Still, the clock is ticking :)
<greg-g> fijam: rest assured that if it is a security issue and it is fixed you will get an updated kernel
<fijam> greg-g, for the time being I'll just have to lock down ssh access.
<ubotu> New bug: #190748 in nautilus (main) "Impossible to re-enable both side panels" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190748
<ubotu> New bug: #190749 in firefox (main) "Illegal instruction in firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190749
<ubotu> New bug: #190750 in listen (universe) "listen music player automatic playlist bug (Ubuntu 7.10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190750
<dejv_ntb> Does bzr's architecture allow to recover from this error?
<dejv_ntb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/190725
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190725 in bzr "Bzr can't init branch on ntfs-3g filesystem" [Undecided,New]
<dejv_ntb> never mind
 * dejv_ntb has posted to wrong channel
 * secretlondon knows *nothing* about bzr
 * dejv_ntb hides
<ubotu> New bug: #190751 in ubuntu "[hardy] Sometimes GNOME freezes since last updates..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190751
<ubotu> New bug: #190752 in motion (universe) "package motion 3.2.9-1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Interrupt)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190752
<ubotu> New bug: #190754 in ubuntu "Bad multitasking / responsiveness in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190754
<ubotu> New bug: #190756 in totem (main) "Totem crashes when scrolling with mouse wheel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190756
<ubotu> New bug: #190759 in ubuntu "audio card is not recogniced" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190759
<ubotu> New bug: #190760 in man-db (main) "[Hardy] lexgrog doesn't grog space in program name " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190760
<ubotu> New bug: #190761 in ubuntu "Screen defaults to 1280x1024" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190761
<ubotu> New bug: #189584 in avidemux "Typo" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189584
<ubotu> New bug: #189586 in ddtp-ubuntu "Typo (dup-of: 189584)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189586
<ubotu> New bug: #189587 in ddtp-ubuntu "Typo (dup-of: 189584)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189587
<ubotu> New bug: #190764 in claws-mail (universe) "[needs-merge] claws-mail_3.3.0-1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190764
<ubotu> New bug: #190765 in nted (universe) "Please sync nted and nted-doc 0.18.2-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190765
<ubotu> New bug: #190766 in gnome-panel (main) "i can't switc between my two desktops" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190766
<ubotu> New bug: #190767 in googleearth-package (multiverse) "Please sync googleearth-package 0.5.2 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (contrib)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190767
<ubotu> New bug: #190718 in ubuntu "app crash in few at start system" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190718
<ubotu> New bug: #190768 in ubuntu "openoffice.org restores old backup file after crashing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190768
<ubotu> New bug: #190769 in jockey (main) "jockey-gtk crashed with AssertionError in __init__() (dup-of: 187148)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190769
<ubotu> New bug: #190772 in imp4 (universe) "Please sync imp4 4.1.6-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190772
<ubotu> New bug: #190774 in linux (main) "pata_sil680 regression 2.6.22->2.6.24" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190774
<ubotu> New bug: #190775 in kubuntu-default-settings (main) "ERROR OF BOOK MARKS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190775
<ubotu> New bug: #190776 in dopewars (universe) "Please sync dopewars 1.5.12-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190776
<ubotu> New bug: #190777 in evince (main) "evince doesn't scale bitmaps cleanly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190777
<dax_roc> Evening all
<dax_roc> Is there a bug with threading on smp > 2 ?
<dax_roc> It seems to switch cores more than it should afaik
<secretlondon> dunno. have you tried searching?
<ubotu> New bug: #190778 in xournal (universe) "[hardy] xournal does not give smooth lines" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190778
<ubotu> New bug: #190779 in dpkg-www (universe) "Please sync dpkg-www 2.54 (universe) from Debian unstable (main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190779
<ubotu> New bug: #190780 in gnome-terminal (main) "non riesco più ad aprire aggiungi/rimuovi" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190780
<ubotu> New bug: #190782 in update-manager "[Patch] RGBA support in update-manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190782
<ubotu> New bug: #190783 in vim (main) "Subpixel AA rendering bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190783
<ubotu> New bug: #190784 in yelp (main) "Every time I turn the touchpad on my laptop off, then on again the "Ubuntu Help Center" pop up after slowing my system. Windows Vista popups were a pain, but at least I could turn off most of them - this is getting silly. Ubuntu isn't supposed to be like this." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190784
<ubotu> New bug: #190785 in pastescript (universe) "Please sync pastescript 1.6.1.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190785
<ubotu> New bug: #190788 in ubuntu "ubuntu doesn't respond to mouse in most opened applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190788
<ubotu> New bug: #190791 in cinepaint "Please re-add cinepaint to Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190791
<markvandenborre> persia: ping
<markvandenborre> hi all, I just added some information to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-bad0.10/+bug/111555
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111555 in timidity "package gstreamer sw midi playback plugin" [Low,Confirmed]
<markvandenborre> that might make solving this bug a lot easier
<ubotu> New bug: #190794 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "package sun-java6-jre 6-04-1 failed to install/upgrade: Abh?ngigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190794
<ubotu> New bug: #190798 in mako (universe) "Please sync mako 0.1.10-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190798
<cbx33> hey all
<cbx33> any eta on a release for a fix for the big kernel bug?
<pochu> cbx33: which bug?
<cbx33> the local root exploit
<cbx33> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/190587
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190587 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Local root exploit in kernel 2.6.17 - 2.6.24 (vmsplice)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<greg-g> cbx33: best to ask the kernel developers
<ubotu> New bug: #190799 in gnome-session (main) ""additional startup programs" crash xserver" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190799
<pochu> #ubuntu-kernel
<ubotu> New bug: #190800 in kqemu (universe) "Please sync kqemu 1.3.0~pre11-8 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190800
<ubotu> New bug: #190805 in python-qt3 (main) "[Hardy] Monitor and Display systems settings is broken (displayconfig)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190805
<ubotu> New bug: #190807 in boa (universe) "boa returns HTTP 204 for a zero length file" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190807
<ubotu> New bug: #190808 in gnome-desktop (main) "Double icon of media" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190808
<ubotu> New bug: #190809 in ubuntu "Two copies of cds on desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190809
<ubotu> New bug: #190811 in gnome-app-install (main) ""get ubuntu addons" ended gnome-app-install (dup-of: 189490)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190811
<ubotu> New bug: #190812 in xsupplicant (universe) "Please merge xsupplicant 1.2.4.dfsg.1-5 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190812
<ubotu> New bug: #190813 in ontv (universe) "3.0.0 released" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190813
<ubotu> New bug: #190814 in asmail (universe) "Please sync asmail 2.1-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190814
<ubotu> New bug: #190815 in ubuntu "cannot add existing /home directory user after fresh install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190815
<ubotu> New bug: #190816 in asmixer (universe) "Please sync asmixer 0.5-13 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190816
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-02-02
<jgoguen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/324141, would the package be compiz rather than metacity since the bug is for window borders in screenshots with compiz enabled?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324141 in metacity "gnome-screenshot does not take the window borders when compiz is enabled" [Undecided,New]
<jgoguen> and for https://launchpad.net/bugs/318437 is it OK to mark Invalid since it works for the reporter, and a new question is dealt with in another open bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 318437 in network-manager "gnome network manager - setting static ip" [Undecided,New]
<savvas> does anyone have the svg of the global bug jam logo?
<savvas> guess not ;p
<stooj> I'm trying to install jaunty (alpha 2 I think) and not getting very far. Can anyone tell me how to debug the installer to figure out what's going wrong (and submit a bug report)?
<atari2600a> hey
<atari2600a> every couple  times I unlock my computer while it's in the skyrocket screensaver,  x crashes
<atari2600a> (beyond ctrl-alt-bkspc)
<atari2600a> I was always all "eh, they'll fix it eventually", but it's been like 2 or  3 years
<atari2600a> this is w/ the intel video driver
<Hobbsee> atari2600a: they won't get fixed...
<Hobbsee> or at least, highly unlikely
<atari2600a> why not
<Hobbsee> because it's a port of a windows one, and it doesn't seem like the windows version is very active either.
<atari2600a> skyrocket is a port of a windows screensaver?
<atari2600a> or xscreensaver is a port?
 * Hobbsee poinst at http://www.reallyslick.com/
<Hobbsee> no, skyrocket is a part of rss-glx, which is the port of ^
<Hobbsee> (xscreensaver is the screensaver module for X, and is not a port)
<Ryan52> hrm. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ltsp/+bug/323933
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323933 in ltsp "User on client cannot access scanner connected to server" [Undecided,New]
<Ryan52> where does that bug belong?
<Ryan52> defidently not on ltsp..
<dwg> Anyone familiar with bug 315922
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315922 in linux "2.6.27-11 makes brightness not work [2.6.28-4.10 also affected]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315922
<AnAnt> Hello, I think LP 308539 is related to debian bug 285653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308539 in defoma "/usr/bin/defoma-hints broken due to deleted dependency" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308539
<ubottu> Debian bug 285653 in defoma "defoma does not depend on libft-perl though defoma-hints needs it" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/285653
<AnAnt> what should I do ?
<ia> hello. could anyone tells some ideas about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/323852
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323852 in gnome-power-manager "hibernate/suspend doesn't work without root privileges" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo1> ia: are you loging via GDM?
<BUGabundo1> or using startx?
<ia> BUGabundo1: gdm
<bddebian> Boo
<BUGabundo1> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..... oh its just you, bddebian
<bddebian> :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-02-03
<Laibsch> Hi, how can I see bugs that are fixed in the latest release, but are marked nominated for hardy, for example?
<Hobbsee> with difficulty
<Laibsch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/
<Laibsch> Just found that
<Laibsch> Clicking on the Name of the release on the nominated line
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu with the series down the side will work, but will give you no guarentee of what's fixed in a later release.
<Laibsch> Thanks, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> advanced search doesn't seem to cater for that
<Hobbsee> y/w
<Laibsch> Hobbsee: "series down the side"
<Laibsch> ?
<Hobbsee> right hand side panel, towards the bottom
<Hobbsee> (i think you'd already found that, because it takes you to the link you'd found)
<Laibsch> Hi
<Laibsch> I wonder if somebody has an idea how to replace my "universal one-liner" for compiling foreign packages and upload them to a particular series in my PPA (question 51583 which has been broken by bug 315643)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315643 in soyuz "PPA upload fails silently if .changes filename is misformed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315643
<mangilimic> Hi! I've come across to bug #324757 . The user is complaining about a package missing in mirror http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com . I've checked, for example, another italian mirror and it has the missing package! Which is the best way to handle such a kind of problem?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324757 in qemu "Ubuntu 8.10 missing dependency package for qemu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324757
<mangilimic> Thanks in advance
<hyperair> mangilimic: you report to the affected mirror admin?
<hyperair> mangilimic: you should probably set the bug report status to invalid, and report to the mirror admin
<mangilimic> hyperair: I thought that it was the better decision, but I don't know how to contact the admin of that mirror.
<hyperair> hmm
<mangilimic> hyperair
<hyperair> contact the person who registerd the mirror
<mangilimic> is there a list of admins?
<hyperair> wait
<hyperair> nl is what, netherlands?
<mangilimic> hyperair: I think so!
<hyperair> mangilimic: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/bit.nl.archive.ubuntu.com
<mangilimic> hyperair: i've found also an email address: mirror@bit.nl . Thank you!
<hyperair> mangilimic: np
<hyperair> mangilimic: contacting the loco team should be fine as well. in singapore, we archive admins are members of the loco team, and i'd imagine it be the same elsewhere
<mangilimic> hyperair: I'll contact the admin of the mirror first, in case I don't get a reply I'll contact the members of the loco team! Thanks for your suggestions!
<hyperair> mangilimic: =) no problem
<stooj> Thanks for your help today tjaalton
<EagleScreen> suspend to RAM is broken for me in 2.6.27-11, but works well in 2.6.27-9
<bddebian> Boo
<BUGabundo> I'm looking for Luke Yelavich aka themuso !
<pedro_> BUGabundo: /whois is your friend
<BUGabundo> can I get you guys opinion on this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/322374/comments/33 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322374 in pulseaudio "[jaunty regression] Pulse Audio finds no card for output" [High,Fix released]
<jpds> pedro_: How's Berlin?
 * hacktick is in Berlin :)
<pedro_> jpds: good good, cold as the north pole :-P
<pedro_> well not that much, but i was having an awesome summer in my place
<pedro_> 35ºC or so and here is totally the opposite
<jpds> pedro_: Ouch..
<calc> bdmurray: did the graphs die?
<calc> bdmurray: erm the complete-graphs graphs
<allquixotic> Am I the only one having trouble with the Jaunty default "Networks" widget, in Kubuntu, to connect to wireless? It's doing the famous "no-op" -- tell it to connect and it pretends you haven't clicked it
<qense> allquixotic: I remember maco saying the same at Identi.ca
<maco> qense: what i say?
<maco> qense: which of my "bah this isnt working!" dents are we referring to?
<qense> am looking it up right now
<qense> Identi.ca: maco: @j1mc: cant connect to my WPA network in GNOME, but can in KDE. Other than that, GNOME's fine.
<qense> wait
<qense> that's GNOME, not KDE
<qense> different bug
<maco> other direction for allquixotic?
<qense> Don't both widgets use the same backend? The bugs could be related.
<maco> yes they do
<maco> though im wondering if he's new to kde and didnt know hwo to set up using wpa. it doesnt pop up and ask for the key, just fails silently.
<qense> ok
<maco> took me a bit of playing to figure that out
<qense> is that being worked on? It's a bit weird to do nothing.
<maco> youre supposed to enter it when you configure the connection
<maco> if you dont notice the "next" button (where wep/wpa get configured) and just hit "connect & save" it wont prompt you.
<qense> But you don't get a warning when things go wrong? Not even a small notification?
<maco> um i dont remember
<maco> might say it failed to connect
<maco> but i dont remember if it tells you WHY
<maco> nm-applet in gnome keeps prompting for the key, which is correctly entered, and then continuously fails.
<maco> since i dont know how to use wpa supplicant on the command line, i'm sticking to kde til it works
<qense> ok
<qense> I hope it will be sorted out soon, it's not good to have bugs in such crucial parts of the desktop.
<qense> If only allquixotic would reply :)
<maco> allquixotic: yo, ping!
<allquixotic> sorry
<qense> no point :)
<allquixotic> I will save this conversation for later, I need to be somewhere... I will ping you guys later and pick up where I left off, sorry
<qense> I get permanent smile on my face if I'll continue with using smilies so often.
<qense> that's ok
<qense> I've got to go now, I think someone else can help you. Bye!
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-02-04
<Emulashun> "sr0: CDROM not ready.  Make sure there is a disc in the drive." -- anyone know why this happens in Ubuntu 8.10 (2.6.27) and if there is a workaround? this happens if the device is physical OR loop mounted
<ramirand> Hi - I was encountering a problem with tightvncserver in Ubuntu 8.10 64-bit, so I grabbed the source and fixed it. Is it appropriate to patch that in Ubuntu? Or should I feed the patch to someone at the debian level?
<greg-g> ramirand: is the issue with packaging or the actual program?
<greg-g> if it is the actual program, sending the patch to those developers would be best, that way everyone gets the fix
<savvas> heh
<maco> sorry for the psycho-joins. the irssi instances from holding down my shortcut keys (held down because they didnt spawn immediately) spawned faster than i could manually kill them.
<Hobbsee> maco: oh good.  so you're not being murdered, and using them as your call for help.
<maco> yay for ps, grep, and kill -9?
<Hobbsee> yup
<maco> oh, and pipes. pipes were highly useful.
 * jpds favours the 'killall' but ...
<maco> jpds: i wasnt
<maco> i wasnt sure if killall or pkill would work without the full command
<maco> because i didnt want to kill all of my terminals, just the terminals that had irssi inside them, and im not sure exactly what sort of regex matching killall and pkill do
<jpds> Ah, ok.
<jpds> killall irssi?
<maco> well the process is terminator, i think
<maco> because i ran it with "terminator -m -e irssi"
<maco> so i dont know if id need to "killall terminator" or "killall irssi" (or pkill of each of those) or if itd have to be the full command...so i ps'd, grep'd, and awk'd out a list of PIDs then piped it to "xargs kill -9"
<askand> Hello, rececntly brasero was but in backports, it should be removed from there due to a halfserious bug that changes the language of nautilus and it is not possible to change it back
<maco> you're sure brasero did that?
<maco> and do you mean hardy or intrepid backports?
<askand> maco: intrepid, yes I am sure. I installed 0.91 from getdeb a while ago and my language was changed, I had no idea on why. I was told to reinstall brasero from repos and my language was back. Today I installed 0.91 from backports and again my language is gone
<askand> sorry that is 0.9.1
<maco> oh. ouch.
<askand> yea..
<askand> It is a bug only affecting those using another language than english so that would explain not many people have noticed until now I guess :)
<maco> lemme see who backported that...
<askand> maco: Sure, according to getdeb libbrasero-media package is guilty
<maco> askand: thank you. i'll tell one of the backports maintainers
<askand> maco: glad to help
<maco> askand: is it changing the language throughout gnome, or *just* in nautilus, by the way?
<maco> either way its a problem, just wondering the extent
<askand>  maco: it is just nautilus and not all of nautilus
<askand> maco: for example things in the contextmenu when rightclicking files has changed
<askand> maco: and a lot of dialogs, for example "Are you sure you want to permanently delete xxx"
<askand> maco: And it wont show until nautilus is restarted
<maco> ok
<maco> i just told an archive admin. he said to file a bug to document why he's removing it, so i did that.
<askand> maco: great, is it possible to downgrade versions with an update?
<maco> yes
<maco> if you download the old version you can use dpkg to install it like this: sudo dpkg -i --force-downgrade brasero-oldversion.deb
<maco> obviously, insert the right filename
<askand> maco: ah thanks
<Hobbsee> or just apt-get install foo=1.3.4-0ubuntu1 or whatever
<Hobbsee> if you still have it in your apt cache
<maco> Hobbsee: good to know!
<Hobbsee> indeed :)
<maco> i just read through the list of dpkg --force-things in the manpage so many times its the way i automatically think of
<Hobbsee> you usually don't want to use force ;)
<maco> heh its how i downgraded away from the screwed up synaptics driver that was in jaunty last week
<maco> then did an aptitude hold to avoid it coming back
<Hobbsee> better to do a dpkg hold, as it works across apt too
<Hobbsee> echo packagename hold | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<maco> meh i use aptitude for everything anyway. dont you need dselect for --set-selections to make any sense thoug?
<Hobbsee> not sure
<Hobbsee> i don't use dselect
<askand> maco: Am I further needed here about the braserobug, otherwise I leave and wish you a good day :)
<maco> nope
<maco> thats enough info
<ziroday> Hi, I'm seeing a bug with my touchpad mouse buttons. Basically where the left click sporiadically acts like a middle click. Which packages should I report that against?
<maco> ziroday: jaunty? its reported
<maco> ziroday: the xserver-xorg-input-synaptics v 0.99.3 caused it, but the -2ubuntu2 release should cler it up
<ziroday> maco: ooh looks like I've been looking at the wrong bug
<ziroday> maco: where was it reported?
<maco> bug 320639
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320639 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Touchpad movement problems in 0.99.3" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320639
<ziroday> maco: ah, well I had the touchpad acting strange too but I thought that was just me imagining things. That bug report doesn't mention left click acting like middle click randomly though. Should I comment there or file a new report for that?
<maco> i think it does...
<ziroday> maco: ah I see it, my bad skim reading :(
<ziroday> maco: how can I see what model of touchpad I have?
<maco> er....lshal maybe?
<ziroday> maco: found it, you are a genius
<ziroday> maco: thank you so much!
<maco> np
<Laibsch> I wonder if somebody has an idea how to replace my "universal one-liner" for compiling foreign packages and upload them to a particular series in my PPA (question 51583 which has been broken by bug 315643)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315643 in soyuz "PPA upload fails silently if .changes filename is misformed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315643
<Laibsch> I want to compile for example debian packages in my PPA without making any changes (including changelog)
 * Hobbsee notes that makes as little sense to her today as it did yesterday.
<Hobbsee> perhaps saying what the universal one liner actually expanded to might help
<Hobbsee> autoppa might be what you're after
<Laibsch> Autoppa looks interesting, but it's not what I am looking for
<Laibsch> Hobbsee: https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/51583
<Laibsch> Can you take a look
<Laibsch> ?
<Laibsch> dpkg-genchanges -S -sa > ../tmp.changes &&  debsign -k$GPGkeyid ../tmp.changes &&  dput $target ../tmp.changes
<Laibsch> that is my one-liner
<Laibsch> It does not have anything package-specific in it, so I can call it up in any unpacked source directory from bash-history without changing anything in it
 * Hobbsee sighs at that bug.
<Laibsch> Recently, Launchpad started to refuse tmp.changes -> bug 315643 (which will likely not be fixed in a way that helps me)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315643 in soyuz "PPA upload fails silently if .changes filename is misformed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315643
<Laibsch> Hobbsee: the bug or the question?
 * Hobbsee doesn't agree that dput should be used to show what is or isn't legal syntax, for any given upload destination.  each program does one task, and does it well, right?
<maxb> Well... dput already has the "is the .changes signed" check
<Hobbsee> exactly
<Laibsch> Maybe you can leave a comment to that effect in the bug?
<savvas> Laibsch: if you don't introduce any changes in the ubuntu package, you don't need to alter the changelog, keep the debian version, isn't that right?
<maxb> Laibsch: Write a small script that computes an appropriate filename using dpkg-parsechangelog. Sorry, no more oneliner, but it was a pretty complex one anyway
<maxb> savvas: Yeah, but you still need to create a .changes
<maco> Laibsch: i think she's saying she doesnt see any reason why dput should be forced to check such a silly thing
<Laibsch> sava
<Laibsch> savvas: you can determine with the changelog of which release pocket the upload goes into
<Hobbsee> and you'd think that dpkg-source would be forced to output such a file.
 * Hobbsee checks debian policy
<maxb> Hm. <https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Using%20packages%20from%20other%20distributions> is mysteriously silent on where you're supposed to get the .changes from
<maco> debuild -S?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> (it's autogenerated)
<maxb> For which you need to unpack the source, no? And if you've done that, why not edit the changelog anyway?
<Laibsch> I usually unpack the source
<Laibsch> editing the changelog is one more unneccessary step
<Laibsch> And I prefer for completely unchanged uploads to not touch it
<Hobbsee> hrm.  can't find a mandate for how the .changes file should be named in debian policy
<maxb> fair enough, but dch makes it so very easy
<Laibsch> debuild -S runs into trouble at times.  For example I had "debuild -S -sa" fail on me for some Java package which actually needed some package from build-depends just for that task which was not installed on my box
<Hobbsee> well, yes, you'll need to have all the build dependancies to build a package...
<Hobbsee> it's not wrapped around like pbuilder
<Laibsch> Up until that point I thought the build-depends were only really necessary when actually compiling and creating the package
<Laibsch> Hobbsee: yes, a lesson I learned
<Hobbsee> oh, i see what you mean
<Hobbsee> the source build dependancies.
<Hobbsee> yes, they're not anywhere, which can be a slight pain
<maxb> Only needed for the clean stage, right?
<savvas> has anyone seen a bug report/wishlist for a hand mouse pointer for pdfs in evince?
<Hobbsee> maxb: hrm?
<maxb> Theoretically it should be possible to build a source package without invoking any debian/rules stuff if you know it's pristine, right?
<Hobbsee> er, yes.  although pristineness probably doesn't matter?
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: so, you're trying to build a whole bunch of packages, for which you already have the old source.changes files, or need to generate them?
<Laibsch> I need to generate them
<Laibsch> My workflow is usually like this
<Laibsch> dget -ux $dsc
<Laibsch> cd $packagename
<Laibsch> plus my one-liner above
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa -rfakeroot -k<key ID> && cd .. && dput *.changes?
<Hobbsee> personally, though
<Hobbsee> i'd grab the dsc's i needed (probably by another script)
<Laibsch> You mean, you'd grab the *.changes you needed?
<Hobbsee> wait.
<Laibsch> will dpkg-buildpackage succeed even if you don't have build-dependencies installed?
 * Laibsch has some doubts
<Hobbsee> no
<Laibsch> See, my one-liner was quite universal in that respect
<Hobbsee> no, hang on.
<Laibsch> I think I even used dpkg-buildpackage before that, and debuild -S -sa and even before that, but I was annoyed by the long time that took
<Hobbsee> for i in `basename .dsc *.dsc`; do dpkg-genchanges $i.dsc > $i_source.changes && debsign -k <foo> $i_source.changes && dput $i_source.changes; done ?
<Laibsch> bug 276391 could serve as a test case. I'd want to be able to prepare and upload that package without having to install java-gcj-compat-dev.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276391 in saxonb "FTBFS: "You must specify a valid JAVA_HOME or JAVACMD!"" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276391
<Hobbsee> or something along those lines?
<Laibsch> Hobbsee: Yes, that could probably do
<Laibsch> And I might use
<Hobbsee> that gets you out of building it.
<Laibsch> I just liked the simpleness before.
<Hobbsee> which avoids the source build dep problem.
<Laibsch> Thanks for helping out
<Hobbsee> actually, it's pretty close to what you had ;)
<Laibsch> I'll experiment along your suggestion
<Laibsch> I needed no real variables
<maxb> Hobbsee: dpkg-genchanges wants a source-tree, not a .dsc
<Laibsch> $target was usually hardy for me
<Hobbsee> maxb: oh, does it?  bugger.
<Hobbsee> erm.  not bugger.
<Laibsch> $key was of course my key
<Laibsch> no problem, dget -ux $dsc unpacks the stuff
<Laibsch> I have the source unpacked
<Hobbsee> that's a point
<Hobbsee> so you could do some sed'ery to figure out what the directory below is, in name
<Hobbsee> that's a bit of a pain
<Laibsch> yes
<Laibsch> Indeed
 * Hobbsee wonders if pbuilder's a bit of a solution
<Laibsch> not always
<Laibsch> think openoffice.org which would kill my machine
<Hobbsee> doesn't look like you can get pbuilder to build source only.
<Laibsch> And btw, I think your solution doesn't really work: http://rafb.net/p/l6CgDD78.html is my /usr/src
<Laibsch> tons of dsc files in there
<Laibsch> I cannot even guarantee there will be only on dsc for every package name
<Hobbsee> oh, right
<Hobbsee> i was assuming you were only doing a whole bunch once, and moving / deleting them after uploading
<Laibsch> so, I'm still screwed :-/
<maxb> Also, it turns out the dpkg-genchanges actually requires a *built* source tree
<Laibsch> no, I keep most of them around.  Some of them I maintain officially and want to be able to do updates later
<maxb> Because it wants to read debian/files
<Laibsch> Or I do prepare a number of SRU debdiffs for the same package in parallel
<Laibsch> Is there any good reason these LP people require this particular file name?
<Laibsch> Maybe we can get them to revert their decision?
<Laibsch> This seriously gets in my way
<Hobbsee> i've got no idea
<Hobbsee> i can't seem to find it in debian policy that changes files *must* be labelled in a particular way
<Hobbsee> it seems to specify the contents of the files, but not the filenames themselves
<Hobbsee> if you can find the answer to that, one way or the other, then you'll have a good answer on whether htey will have to revert it (to follow policy), or whether they'll keep it
<Laibsch> My hunch is that there is no such policy in debian
<Laibsch> But maybe they did that to prevent my tmp.changes for package X overwriting that from user Y for package Z in the upload area.  Not sure.
<Hobbsee> well, if there's no such policy, then you could probably argue that it should be reverted.
<maxb> Laibsch: http://rafb.net/p/EMBTvT39.html <-- script that does the job
<Hobbsee> i thought it all went directly into librarian, and everything gets a different sequence #
<maxb> It does - there's an existing soyuz bug open complaining that you have to do the entire upload in a single FTP connection
<maxb> (Which doesn't seem all that onerous to me, personally)
<Laibsch> maxb: Thanks a lot.
<Laibsch> Quite some black magic involved there
<Laibsch> what's dsc=${dsc##*/} ?
<maxb> hehe
<Laibsch> Does that work in the course of multiple unpacked source directories?
<maxb> Well, it could use some refinement - at the moment it will trample over existing unpacked source
<maxb> And it ought to clean up the temporary source unpacks too
<maxb> ${dsc##*/} is the value of $dsc with the longest prefix matching the pattern */ removed
<Laibsch> Hm, I have to admit this is too heavy for me at this time of day.
<andresmujica> yaww.. morning
<mvo> bdmurray: I wonder if we could have a bughelper recipt for https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xine-lib/+bug/323073
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323073 in xine-lib "package libgtk2.0-dev 2.14.4-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: paketet libgtk2.0-dev är inte redo för att konfigureras" [High,New]
<hggdh> pedro_, ping
<pedro_> hggdh: hey
<hggdh> pedro_, good morning. Could you please renew my membership on bug-control?
<pedro_> hggdh: yes sr, give me a min please
<pedro_> hggdh: its going to expire in June -> 2009-06-05
<hggdh> ??
<pedro_> hggdh: did you get any email saying that is about to expire?
<hggdh> pedro_, yes, let me check it again
<pedro_> hggdh: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/+members
<hggdh> pedro_, sorry, it is on bugswaud
<hggdh> bugsquad
<pedro_> hggdh: aha, i think you can do that, it's an open team
<pedro_> hggdh: could you try? otherwise i'll renew it
<hggdh> pedro_, sorry, I did not expect a renewall on bugsquad. I am getting there now
<hggdh> pedro_, done. I am really sorry
<pedro_> hggdh: no problem ;-)
<calc> yipee OOo is back over 90% watched bugs :)
<davideotape1> Hi guys
<rainmanp7> Yo :) hello Good afternoon
<hyperair> good morning
<hyperair> it's 1am here heh
<kyselejsyrecek> and 6p.m. here, :D hi
<rainmanp7> Ok question :)
<rainmanp7> I have 2 wireless adapters i need to get working there 2 different models how can I go about getting them supported into ubuntu ?
<nuubuntu> anyone got any adive on a fix for the wifi issue w/ acer 5515 and ubuntu 8.10
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-02-05
<MaxDread> Greetings all... to fix some corrupted system files I just had to do a soft-install of Ubuntu 8.10 on this laptop (previously 8.04(?)). Everything was looking pretty good except when I clicked on Evolution Mail it mentioned something about migrating to SQLite, paused for a few seconds and then the window disappeared and the process bombed.
<MaxDread> I'm in the process of doing all the updates, was wondering if anyone here was familiar with whether or not that would take care of the problem.
<MaxDread> anyway, thanks in advance for any insight on that bug.
<Rocket2DMn> MaxDread, after your updates, if the problem persists you should file a bug report
<Rocket2DMn> for a program crash, you will need to get a backtrace - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<gourgi> everytime i report a bug , the report is private. should i leave it that way or changing it to public ? in which cases reports should remain private ?
<charlie-tca> gourgi: the report is private until it is verified that there is no personal data in it.
<gourgi> so i should leave it that way, right?
<charlie-tca> If you verify there are no passwords, bank accounts, private info you don't want released in it, you can mark it public
<gourgi> charlie-tca how can i verify that?
<charlie-tca> You have to look in every file that is attached.
<gourgi> charlie-tca just looking inside the attachments?
<charlie-tca> yeah
<gourgi> ok , i'll have it in mind
<gourgi> thanks
<charlie-tca> you are welcome
<charlie-tca> I have special test systems, so I turn the reports public each time.
<gourgi> i actually my jaunty install is also in a test enviroment
<charlie-tca> I use test passwords and have no information on those systems, so I know it does not matter.
<gourgi> same here, so it is ok for now , but i'll definitely look reports from my real working pc.
<gourgi> not that there are many things to report there :)  interpid is solid for me
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I am cautious with the real system.
<orsonj> I have had problems with ubuntu corrupting files on my Sansa c250. I can repeat a failure with simple steps every time.
<orsonj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/113914/
<orsonj> ok, I got a bug post, let me know if there is anything else I should do
<orsonj> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/325624
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325624 in linux "file corruption on sansa c250" [Undecided,New]
<Hew> what sourcepackage is responsible for handling a modified menu.lst during kernel upgrades, is it debconf? (bug 325631)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325631 in linux "when choosing what to do with menu.lst while updating i did "show 3 way differ" and then "Cancel"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325631
<Hobbsee> er, i think it's debconf
<Hobbsee> Hew: I don't see how that's a bug?
<Hobbsee> Hew: he hit cancel, it didn't change the config file.  Works as intended, i thought?
<Hobbsee> (of course, it's not wise to hit the cancel button, but...)
<Hew> Hobbsee: That's what I was about to say, but I've hit the cancel button myself before, it's a bit deceptive. I was going to have a look for any related bugs first.
<Hew> Hobbsee: It's wishlist, if it's anything at all.
<Hobbsee> Hew: such as "don't let people cancel during dist-upgrades"?  Yeah, possibly
<Hew> Hobbsee: Well just for a new kernel. Cancelling leaves menu.lst as is, without the new kernel options. If that's what the user wants to do, they should select the "Do Nothing" option imo. Cancel and Forward (from memory) are not clear when you're looking at the merge differences and want to go back.
<thekorn> happy hug day everybody!
 * mangilimic huggs thekorn 
<mangilimic> oops
 * mangilimic hugs thekorn
 * mangilimic hugs everyone in the chatroom
 * thekorn hugs mangilimic,
<thekorn> awesome work sofar ::)
<mangilimic> no, not at all! I hope I haven't made too many mistakes, so far!!!
<hacktick> hey ara :)
<ara> hey hacktick
<pedro_> mangilimic: you rock!
 * pedro_ hugs mangilimic
 * mangilimic hugs pedro_ 
<pedro_> MrKanister: hey how's going?
<MrKanister> hi pedro_. well I am about to use the hugday-tools, but I can't find the cockie :P
<MrKanister> *cookie
<hggdh> ah, thanks, I was a bit surprised
<pedro_> MrKanister: is at the ~/.mozilla/firefox/profile.default/ directory
<pedro_> MrKanister: file name is cookies.sqlite
<MrKanister> pedro_: I found that file, but how do I open it? Do I have to use sqlite ?
<pedro_> MrKanister: no you don't have to open it, just pass the path to the hugday-tools
<MrKanister> TypeError: Try to read cookiefile, cannot handle format of '/home/martin/.mozilla/firefox/gh09ina8.default/cookies.sqlite'
<MrKanister> pedro_: I am always getting this error
<MrKanister> pedro_: Doesn't work with the MOINMOIN-ID directly, either...
<pedro_> ouch it works fine here
<pedro_> thekorn: are you around?
<hggdh> MrKanister, same here
<pedro_> hggdh: using intrepid as well?
<hggdh> pedro_, on jaunty
<pedro_> i'm running jaunty and just checked out the hugday-tools branch from bzr
<pedro_> and i don't have any problem
<hggdh> ah, I installed from PPA. Perhaps an update in bzr?
<MrKanister> pedro_: Maybe the branch has some fixes in it
<pedro_> maybe, could you give it a try?
<thekorn> pedro_: yes
<MrKanister> Works with the bzr branch version
<MrKanister> but using "--wiki-id" still doesn't work
<pedro_> thekorn: MrKanister and hggdh are having some issues with hugday-tools
<pedro_> may you have a look ? ;-)
<thekorn> ok, reading the log
<pedro_> thanks you !
<thekorn> MrKanister: do you get any error message when you run hugday init --user NAME --cookie PATH ?
<MrKanister> thekorn: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/102877/
<MrKanister> thekorn: The problem with the cookie.sqplite file only appears with the ppa-version
<thekorn> MrKanister: hmm, let me check
<thekorn> MrKanister: ok, which version of python are you using
<hggdh> thekorn, here it is 2.5.4
<MrKanister> thekorn:  2.5.2-1ubuntu1
<MrKanister> thekorn: I was wondering why huday-tools wants to have python2.4 installed
<thekorn> MrKanister: because I'm bad at packaging stuff :(
<thekorn> ok I did the packaging wrong,
<MrKanister> thekorn: hm, that may have caused the problem
<thekorn> with python < 2.4 you need python-pysqlite2
<thekorn> pythoon >= 2.5 has sqlite on board
<thekorn> and should work
<MrKanister> thekorn: I will try that
<MrKanister> thekorn: Thank you
<MrKanister> thekorn: hm...doesn't work though
<thekorn> MrKanister: same error?
<MrKanister> thekorn: yes
<thekorn> MrKanister: to be sure, 'only' the PPA version is broken, when you use it directly from the branch it works?
<MrKanister> thekorn: Yes, "--cookie" works with the branch-version, but "--wiki-id" works with no version
<thekorn> tzz, that's bad
<MrKanister> with "--wiki-id" I get "hugday: error: The following options are not allowed for this tool: wiki_id"
<thekorn> MrKanister: argh, this is another bug,
<thekorn> looks likke a typo somewhere in the code
 * thekorn does too much typos
<MrKanister> thekorn: It's in line 77
<MrKanister> thekorn: sorry, I was wrong
<thekorn> yes, the typo is in ln 86
<thekorn> it should be wiki_id there
<MrKanister> thekorn: You are right, I mixed it up
<MrKanister> thekorn: But apart from that the tool is great. thank you very much for it :)
<thekorn> glad you like it
<thekorn> I hope it helps
<hggdh> question: bug 111494 why is it I cannot change the Importance?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 111494 in update-manager "Display a log of updates performed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/111494
<MrKanister> hggdh: Maybe because it is the project, not the package? (just gessing)
<hggdh> yeah, I think this may be it. But it seems I cannot change the importance on any of the update-manager bugs. How's an u-m hugday to go this way?
<hggdh> pedro_, ^^
<hggdh> (please ;-)
<MrKanister> hggdh: Hmm, I am able to :P
<MrKanister> (but only with packages, not with projects)
<pedro_> hggdh: probably because you don't have permissions over the "upstream" project
<pedro_> that's bad filed anyways
<MrKanister> I added the package for ubuntu
<pedro_> just close the upstream task, that's no sense
<MrKanister> pedro_: done
<hggdh> I thought about that, but there are many this way... so we will go closing all upstream
<pedro_> MrKanister: thanks
<pedro_> hggdh: i'll ask mvo about that
<pedro_> hggdh, MrKanister just talked to mvo, he wants the upstream tasks to be closed and open a new ubuntu task for them with same status if they are confirmed or triage
<pedro_> hggdh, MrKanister if they are too old just close them
<bddebian> Boo
<hggdh> pedro_, roger.
<MrKanister> pedro_: Thanks
<pedro_> hggdh, MrKanister thanks you guys, you are truly rockstars ;-)
<MrKanister> pedro_: :)
<thekorn> I think I will upload a new (and fixed) version of hugday-tools to my PPA later
<hggdh> bug-huggers: we have 84 huggable update-manager bugs wrongly set to the upstream update-manager. They do no appear in the hug-list, but should still be looked at.
<hggdh> please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/update-manager/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<mangilimic> hggdh: what should we do in order to cope with this problem?
<MrKanister> hggdh, mangilimic: Why is it possible at all to open a bug against a project?
<hggdh> mangilimic, reject invalid the upstream u-m, and open an Ubuntu u-m task; then go on the usual process (asking for more info, etc)
<mangilimic> hggdh: sorry! I read previous messages in IRC and understood what we should do! I apologize for this inconvenience!
<hggdh> mangilimic, no prob
<hggdh> MrKanister, they exist in LP, so people can open bugs against the upstream (in fact, we do that when we set an upstream bug watch). But -- generically speaking -- all new bugs on Ubuntu should be set against the Ubuntu package
<MrKanister> hggdh: hm...Is it possible to make the package in a distribution compulsory?
<MrKanister> (when filing a bug...)
<hggdh> I was thinking of this also...
<hggdh> if you open an Ubuntu bug, you *must* open it against an Ubuntu package
<hggdh> I guess this will have to be discussed with Pedro, Brian, and the LP team (if not already reported against LP/Malone)
<MrKanister> Thanks for the information
<MrKanister> btw: nearly all the update-manager bugs now have a package assigned to
<mangilimic> MrKanister: that's all for today! :)
<MrKanister> mangilimic: hopefully ;)
<MrKanister> mangilimic: but we now have a lot of new bugs
<MrKanister> mangilimic: wow...https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090205 looks awesome
 * MrKanister huggs mangilimic
<mangilimic> MrKanister: It is 9 pm here! I'm in front of a display since 10am! I just want to go to rest! In the meantime...
 * mangilimic hugs MrKanister
<mangilimic> bye
<MrKanister> he really did a great job...
<hggdh> cool
<hggdh> MrKanister, thanks. Being in the middle of a technical discussion the whole day, I have not been able to pay much attention to the bugs
<MrKanister> hggdh: Never mind. You spotted the 90 bugs without an ubuntu package, that was also a big help :)
<hggdh> heh
 * hggdh bows to MrKanister 
<MrKanister> lol ^^
<maxb> Hmm, I was just trying to requestsync bzr, and it looks like requestsync's "are you a member of ubuntu-core-dev" detection has broken. It wanted to subscribe ubuntu-archive instead of ubuntu-main-sponsors
<MrKanister> I wonder what to do with 2 lonely gaim bugs, since it changed to pidgin (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gaim)
<jpds> MrKanister: Invalid.
<hggdh> MrKanister, move them to pidgin, ans ask if this is still an issue
<greg-g> MrKanister: what hggdh said.
<jpds> Hey greg-g!
<greg-g> hello jpds
<MrKanister> Thanks, you three
<jpds> Long time ;-)
<greg-g> :)
<jpds> MrKanister: I think bug #97185 is definatly invalid, because it has been dropped since Dapper, although someone might want to SRU it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 97185 in pidgin "D-Bus can't be used to start Gaim service" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/97185
<MrKanister> jpds: thanks, them I am just closing it with a comment stating this
<MrKanister> ok, it's already late. Bye bye
<maxb> Could someone please try running python -c 'import ubuntutools.lp.functions as f; print f.isLPTeamMember("SOME-TEAM-YOU-ARE-NOT-A-MEMBER-OF")' and seeing if it unexpectedly claims you are a member of the team?
<hggdh> maxb, got True trying to the desktop team (of which I am not a member)
<maxb> yay :-(
<hggdh> bug it...
<maxb> riiiiight
<hggdh> ;-)
<maxb> So, if it messes up finding an actual valid launchpad cookie, and finds an old one you've logged out from, it just silently reports you are in any team
<maxb> And it messes up if you have multiple firefox profiles, or a firefox profile that was formerly used by ff2, and happens to read them in an undesired order
<hggdh> this may be the case -- I have 4 profiles right now
<hggdh> and I have no idea of which one was selected...
<maxb> LP 325923 filed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325923 in ubuntu-dev-tools "No validation of discovered cookie - leading to requestsync erroneously assuming that I am in core-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325923
<enyc> Does anybody recognize:   I have a working module option for '3c59x' in Ubuntu8.10 /etc/modprobe.d/options ... BUT -- it only works when i  rmmod/modprobe the module manually -- the file appears to be ignored at boot-time
<charlie-tca> I recognize it, and think a bug is filed
<enyc> charlie-tca: ;-)  do you have any idea where or with what keywords? i havent foind it yetn
<charlie-tca> let me look
<enyc> charlie-tca: *thankyou*
<charlie-tca> Hmm, enyc , Can't find it. Could it have been in a message instead of a bug report?
<enyc> charlie-tca: thankyou for looking....  i dont know  ... how do i find/search appropciate mailinglists?
<charlie-tca> with great difficulty, I would try through gmane: http://news.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.user
<charlie-tca> That's the user-mailing list; they have others, too. It's easier than searching the archive
<stpere> hi
<stpere> anyone knows if evolution 2.24.4 will be included in 8.10?
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-02-06
<hggdh> stpere, probably, yes. I do not consider 2.24.3 stable enough, so it will probably be a SRU
<stpere> SRU?
<greg-g> Stable Release Update
<stpere> oh ok
<stpere> thanks
<stpere> because I'm having a very bad bug here
<greg-g> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<stpere> a sent email that get sent over and over again
<stpere> everyday
<stpere> it doesn't get out of outbox
<stpere> it's marked as deleted in the outbox, so it's hidden
<stpere> but is sent again anyway
<stpere> very embarrassing
<hggdh> indeed, and I have not heard of such before
<savvas> the pythonistas bugs really need a check for incomplete/invalid/outdated bug reports: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~pythonistas/+packagebugs
<Rocket2DMn> can somebody who knows something about backtraces have a look at bug 325903 and tell me if they think the root of the problem is in lib4vl
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325903 in telepathy-stream-engine "telepathy-stream-engine crashed with signal 5 in g_object_ref()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325903
<Rocket2DMn> im terrible at reading down traces
<sectech> why does it have a "Medium" and a "new" status?
<Rocket2DMn> bug 322368 actually crashes at the same line in telepathy's nain
<ubottu> Bug 322368 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/322368 is private
<Rocket2DMn> main*
<Rocket2DMn> sectech, i think apport does that when it gets a complete backtrace
<sectech> Ahh ok...
<sectech> explains a few that I have seen previously then
<Rocket2DMn> yaeh its actually getting fairly common
<sectech> I actually had a person report a bug against a "known problem" which he even quoted was in the release notes.
<sectech> I guess he didn't read to NOT report bugs related to those.
<Rocket2DMn> lol
<sectech> I didn't want to spend too much time for that one so I kindly explained that it was a known issue, hence his quote of the release notes and set it to "Won't fix" so he couldn't fiddle with the status
<sectech> I could have dup'd it by searching for the original issue, but the point would seem kind of moot
<Rocket2DMn> heh, well, any ideas about those traces?
<sectech> Hmm let me pull up the bug
<Rocket2DMn> im thinking actually since there are 2 bugs crashing initially at the same line in the program, it is a program problem
<Rocket2DMn> not a lib4vl issue
<sectech> First I would look through the traces for sensitive information, and if there is none mark it public
<sectech> I'm not the best at traces but I'll see if anything pops out at me
<hggdh> Rocket2DMn, this seems to be  an abort signal from glib
<Rocket2DMn> good to know hggdh , how can you tell that glib is the source of the problem?
<Rocket2DMn> i mean, glib is in practically every gnome crash report
<hggdh> oh, I cannot. signal 5 is sigabrt, a request to abort the programme
<hggdh> glib generated it
<hggdh> probably as a result of the processing in first entry in the BT
<sectech> hggdh, where did you see the sig 5?
<hggdh> in the title and the description of the bug
<sectech> heh, helps if I scrolled up
<sectech> I was looking though the traces
<hggdh> this is more probably an issue in the package itself (telepathy)
<Rocket2DMn> ok hggdh , but the big question is: how do i know the true source of the problem
<hggdh> heh
<nschembr_> I think I found a bug in the livecd boot process. I need to talk to some before I submit a bug report.
<Rocket2DMn> hggdh, both bugs i listed crashed at the same line in the program's main.c, a lot of the traces are similar, but they end differently at 0
<hggdh> Rocket2DMn, you would have to go to the source, and look it up in the glib docs on why it would generate an abort
<hggdh> huh -- I had not noticed the second bug
<Rocket2DMn> /headdesks
<nschembr_> any one working on the livecd
<hggdh> Rocket2DMn, yes, both of them ended in sigabrt. Also both BTs show that glib is processing an assertion, and that this assertion failed
<hggdh> perhaps the users were running with --g-fatal-warnings ?
<Rocket2DMn> i have no idea what that option is
<hggdh> any failed assertion will cause the programme to terminate
<Rocket2DMn> so you think the bug needs to be filed against glib?
<Rocket2DMn> glib2.0 to be specific
<hggdh> Rocket2DMn, I do not think so, not so far
<hggdh> I do not know telepathy, so this can still be a telepathy issue
<hggdh> although glib bugs do happen, they are quite rare
<Rocket2DMn> that's what i would hav einitially thought
<Rocket2DMn> look at the bottom of both stacktraces, they crash at the samea line in main
<Rocket2DMn> stream-engine-main.c:335
<hggdh> yes -- this is probably where it is registering itself with glib
<Rocket2DMn> so i guess i should file this against telepathy on freedesktop
<hggdh> yes, sounds so
<Rocket2DMn> man there are a fair number of bugs reported, how the heck am i supposed to find dups
<Rocket2DMn> wish they had a dup-finder like gnome
<Rocket2DMn> hmm none jump out at me
<hggdh> yes, this would help -- the dup finder rocks
<Rocket2DMn> ok, i have question about defining an upstream link on LP
<Rocket2DMn> telepathy-stream-engine package has no upstream links defined, and i think "stream-engine" is what is needed
<Rocket2DMn> I was going to add that as an upstream series, but i'm not 100% sure
<hggdh> Rocket2DMn, sorry for the delay, in a work technical discussion
<hggdh> Rocket2DMn, you copy copy & paste the link to the bug upstream
<hggdh> s/copy copy/just copy/
<Rocket2DMn> hggdh, say again?
<Rocket2DMn> i asked in #launchpad and they said to go ahead and make the connection
<Rocket2DMn> hggdh, bug 322368 - i connected that ubuntu package with stream-engine (which is part of Telepathy)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322368 in telepathy-stream-engine "telepathy-stream-engine crashed with signal 5 in g_return_if_fail_warning()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322368
<Rocket2DMn> that package didnt have an upstream project associated with it yet
<Rocket2DMn> anyway, thanks for the help, im signing off now.  peace
<saivann> bdmurray : In case you're here, my membership in the bugcontrol team is about to expire and I would like to ask you to renew my membership if possible. I've not been as active with bugs in 2008 compared to 2007 but I'm still contributing when I have time and I expect to continue in that way in the next years.
<saivann> bdmurray : I'm going outside now but if you want, you can email me at anytime or ping me on IRC
<shankhs> was navigating through LP to prepare for the Global Bug Jam I ran into this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/294991 the page says that its confirmed then triaged and I think its an upstream bug(right?) is there any more information I can get about this bug?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 294991 in telepathy-sofiasip "SIP/Ekiga accounts don't store contacts" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<shankhs> anybody there?
<dholbach> shankhs: what do you want to know exactly?
<dholbach> it's an upstream bug, yes
<dholbach> one part of it seems to be fixed upstream already
<dholbach> just click on the links in the "assigned to" column
<shankhs> dholbach: there are 2 links. both of them are trying to fix the bugs? Or is it that the bug affects both of them?
<dholbach> that's what I think
<dholbach> but I did not investigate it muchly and am no expert
<shankhs> dholbach: it also says that the bug is triaged and is confirmed that its an upstream bug then why ubuntu bothers to keep it in LP why not let gnome tackles it ?
<dholbach> shankhs: we still track it in LP, it's not resolved yet
<bdmurray> In case there is a fix upstream that we want to add as a patch to the ubuntu package.
<pedro_> shankhs: btw empathy bug is already fixed on jaunty, but a task in Ubuntu for telepathy-sofiasip needs to be open to keep tracking of the upstream one
<calc> a couple bugs that i noticed that make triaging a bit harder are bug 291968 and bug 291980
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291968 in malone "status_upstream=hide_upstream seems to hide bugs with 'invalid' upstream status" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291968
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291980 in malone "bug incorrectly listed as pending_bugwatch" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291980
<calc> bdmurray: do you know how to escalate issues like the above to the launchpad team?
<calc> bdmurray: i didn't know if this meeting was the appropriate place to raise the above issues
<kagou> Hi
<kagou> where should I report bug for the gnome login sound (glitches)... pulseaudio ?
<kagou> in 9.04
<bdmurray> mvo bug 274737
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274737 in update-manager "Changelog url bug" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274737
<mangilimic> kagou: I think that the best place for that kind of bugs is gnome-control-center , although I'm not an expert so... let's wait for some more suggestions!
<kagou> may be seb128 have a better idea ?
<seb128> no clue, open a pulseaudio bug on launchpad
<kagou> thanx
<kagou> cya
<mangilimic> kagou: :)
<mangilimic> kagou: I told you that it was better to wait for some more suggestions!
<allquixotic> With the new updates, Kubuntu networkmanager works in Jaunty again :)
<kagou> mangilimic, at leat my bug report is confirmed by someone else :)
<thekorn> MrKanister, I updated the hugday-tools package in my PPA this morning, I should work now without pulling py2.4
<thekorn> this sqlite thing should also be fixed
<MrKanister> thekorn: Thank you very much. The "hugday init" now works with "--cookie" (the ppa version), I will try the "--moinmoin-id" way later
<thekorn> super, thanks fr testing
<MrKanister> thekorn: Great. "--wiki-id" is working like a charm :)
<thekorn> cool, if you have any ideas how this tool can be improved, I'm happy to hear about them
<pedro_> thekorn: I've added an agenda item to the QATeam for next week asking for testing on the hugday-tools
<pedro_> btw folks if you have something to discuss https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings
<pedro_> something new and cool you want to talk about just add it
<pedro_> gotta run now, see you later guys
<mbwjr12> hey all
<mbwjr12> on Ubuntu's website, under the BugSquad section, under Getting Involved, I think there is a bug in the link to bugs without a package.
<mbwjr12> the entire top part of the list are bugs that need packaging, and i believe this is a different problem
<mbwjr12> or, it might be a bug in the search for bugs without a package, as requests for packages inherently have no package
<thekorn> mbwjr12, I think the problem here is that an important part is missing in the descriptive text of this section on the wiki page
<thekorn> something like "there are also some workflow related bugreports, like needs packaging bugs"
<thekorn> I'm bad in phrasing such texts
<mbwjr12> thekorn: using the advanced search function to find bugs without packages also returns bugs with [needs-packaging] in them
<thekorn> mbwjr12, right, because all this needs packaging bugs are not targeted to any package/project yet
<thekorn> and this is what should be explained on this wiki page, that there are alot of easy to triage bugs where the reporter was unable name a package,
<mbwjr12> thekorn: right, the search function is correct, they don't have a package. however, i think it would makes more sense not to list them because they will never have a package, they will be closed whenever they do get a package
<mbwjr12> can i just assign them a package with the name of whatever they want packaged?
<thekorn> but there are also this "needs packaging" workflow bugreports
<thekorn> no, because this package does not exist in ubuntu, and so it does not exist in launchpad
<thekorn> unfortunatly it is impossible to exclude this kind of bugs in the searchresults in launchpad
<thekorn> because there is no "exclude" tags (or similar) option in the search (yet)
<mbwjr12> ok
<thekorn> rule of thumb is: don't touch such workflow bugs unless you know what you are doing
<thekorn> and this has to be added to this "getting involved" page
<mbwjr12> using the same page to show bugs, and according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/ under the section "Needs Packaging Bugs", there are number of bugs which need to have the wishlist status assigned to them if they aren't already in ubuntu or debian
<mbwjr12> for instance, this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/263554 needs to be confirmed and set to wishlist importance.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 263554 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Kaltura - video editor server for online collaborative editing" [Undecided,New]
<mbwjr12> i see that i have permissions to confirm it, so should i confirm it and then let someone else come along and decide the importance? what is the proper course of action to take?
<charlie-tca> Normally, you mark it confirmed and then request here it be marked wishlist
<mbwjr12> ok
<mbwjr12> i have another question, brb
<sectech> I marked that bug as wishlist
 * thekorn is wondering if the reporter of this bug is a (spam) bot or something
<sectech> Although the license part needs to be corrected. "open source" is a  little vague
<mbwjr12> thekorn: lol, this is what my next question was going to be
<thekorn> he filed about 600 bugs, almost all of them seem to be autogenerated needs packaging bugs
<mbwjr12> why do people think that will somehow make ubuntu more likely to include the package?
<thekorn> maybe this is the reason why is account has already been deaktivatid
<charlie-tca> That would seem logical
<mbwjr12> so what would be the thing to do with this bug?
<sectech> Which bug?
<mbwjr12> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/263554
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 263554 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Kaltura - video editor server for online collaborative editing" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<sectech> As in here and bug-control will mark it as wishlist
<sectech> If it looks complete, which it wasn't.  It had the license as being "open source". I found the package source and verified it as GPL
<sectech> and corrected it
<thekorn> I think we should talk to the motu guys how they would like to handle this 600 bugs, maybe close them all as invalid by a script
<thekorn> and ask to reopen it if somebody really wants to have this package in ubuntu
<mbwjr12> i also just found the source and it looks to affero gpl v3
<maxb> There isn't any way to get apport to attach its stuff to an existing bug report is there?
<charlie-tca> none that I know. Usually just have to use duplicate
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-02-07
<swidowski> can anyone suggest a good tutorial for how to start looking into bugs any specific struction they use?
<swidowski> *structure
<IntuitiveNipple> It depends on the type of bug, what kind of code it is in, and so on.
<IntuitiveNipple> debugging shell scripts is totally different to debugging C applications, or the kernel, or an interpreted language
<joumetal> maybe wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs
<swidowski> for example on that page it talks about ensuring that new bugs have all necessary information.  How would I deal with a task like that.
<swidowski> what info should a bug report include.  If the bug report doesn't include it then what would i do
<joumetal> it depends on package. for example xorg related bugs need /var/log/Xorg.conf and lspci -nn |grep VGA.
<joumetal> wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20090205 has instructions for update-manager.
<joumetal> if you have some specific bug in mind you can ask.
<charlie-tca> Don't forget DebuggingProcedures. They normally tell which logs the developer wants for that issue.
<swidowski> thanks
<cwill747> I believe the bug 326431 should be set to 'wishlist' as it is a suggestion for a ubuntu feature and not a problem. thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326431 in virtualbox-ose "virtualbox does not appear on default start menu -> virtualbox-ose.desktop should include "System" in list of Categories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326431
<saivann> asac : Any news about bug 324635?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324635 in sunbird-locales "lightning-extension-locales needs update" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324635
<saivann> bdmurray : ping
<cwill747> window shrink
<cwill747> oop, sorry
<afflux> hacktick: arrr you converted the error 17 bug like 10 seconds faster than me ;)
<hacktick> afflux: okay. that happened once to me too, and the other guys response was nicer than mine, so I was a bit ashamed :D
<hacktick> afflux: I youst hope he doesnt answer, those types of questions are extremely complicated to solve :)
<afflux> hacktick: indeed. Though I've never seen reporters like this one responding after converting their bugs to questions.
<afflux> hacktick: I was lucky, LP prevented me from embarassing by telling me that the bug was already converted.
<hacktick> okay, bye
<andresmujica> bug #325688
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325688 in ubuntu ""Move to workspace [DIR]" doesn't work with many rows / cols" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325688
<andresmujica> just a test.. we're holding a pre GBJ session at ubuntu-co
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-02-08
<Hew> anyone know what "NBS" refers to as a reason for deletion? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/amd64/libx264-59
<Hobbsee> not built from source
<Hobbsee> ie, the source doesn't build that binary anymore
<Hobbsee> Hew: ^
<Hew> Hobbsee: Thanks, makes sense :-)
<Hobbsee> Hew: you're welcome :)
<BUGabundo> good morning Hew, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya BUGabundo
<Hew> Hi BUGabundo, it's 21:39 here so I'm not sure about it being a good morning anymore :-)
<Hobbsee> Hew: i didn't realise you were australian...
<Hew> Hobbsee: Well, I am!
<BUGabundo> hehe Hew... well Good _WHAT ever_ timezone you guys/galls are
<Hew> hehe
<BUGabundo> Sun Feb  8 10:43:40 UTC 2009
<askand> when will I get the update for  bug 325221
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325221 in intrepid-backports "Brasero 0.9.1 breaking non-English systems" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325221
<Hew> askand: If you're referring to brasero 0.9.1-0ubuntu3~intrepid1, it's currently pending in the archive like a lot of other packages. Just give it some more time.
<askand> Hew: Thanks
<askand> Hew: Can I see somewhere what packages are pending?
<BUGabundo> the brighteness applet should be filed on gpm or gnome applets?
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: if you have a couple of minutes, I would like some help debuging my suspend/hibernate (again)
<Hew> askand: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero
<maxb> askand: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+queue?queue_state=2
<maxb> or s/jaunty/intrepid/, rather
<maxb> There is mention in #ubuntu-devel of a broken upload crashing the publisher, hence the big queue
<BUGabundo> Hew: ping
<d-b> hi there i would like to join this team (and have done so on launchpad) there is a bug which i added a comment on which was been closed up stream via a part of samba.
<d-b> how do i proceed with this ?
<BUGabundo> d-b: are the bugs linked?
<d-b> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=510564
<ubottu> Debian bug 510564 in nautilus "nautilus: smb file deletion gvfs" [Grave,Closed]
<BUGabundo> andersk: ping
<d-b> so for the time being i added the info as "affects distribution" which is debian in this case...
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> then LP should close it here too
<d-b> BUGabundo: but it is not *closed* in all versions of ubuntu just like it is not fixed in debian lenny
<bdmurray> saivann: yes?
<saivann> bdmurray : Did you receive my demand to renew my membership in bugcontrol team?
<saivann> bdmurray : Mmh, I got to go in the next minutes but if you get my demand : My membership in bugcontrol team is about to expire and I wanted to ask you if you can renew it. I was less active in the last year then I was two years ago but I'm still active and I expect to continue to contribute with bugs over the next year.
<bdmurray> saivann: I did renew it.  Did you get an e-mail notification or not?  I performed the renewal via the API.
<asac__> who runs locobot ?
<ogra> asac, smurf i tink
<ogra> *think
<asac__> ogra: hi.
<ogra> hey :)
<asac__> ogra: sorry that i left on friday ... you were outside smoking while i was waving
<asac__> and we were late ... as usual
<ogra> oh, well, i left on friday as well :)
<asac__> ogra: i ment that i didnt say good bye ;)
<asac__> hug and all ;)
<ogra> though i decided to have dinner before the 3h autobahn ride
<ogra> yeah, hug back to you :)
<asac__> thats good ;)
<asac> just wonder why we need a second log bot here
<asac> we already have ubuntulog
<asac> but well ;)
<asac> who cares
<hacktick> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/326929 seems to be spam, should it be marked as private?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 326929 in ubuntu "debug" [Undecided,Invalid]
<hacktick> done.
<shankhs> I read the whole get started and triaging bugs from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad do you guys some suggestion to give...
<shankhs> thats not covered in those pages.
<ccooke> ... Is there a reason why EeeBotu in #ubuntu-bugs-announce is reporting invalid URLs for bugs?
<hggdh> ccooke, let me have a look
<hggdh> ccooke, can you give me an example? I tried 3 links there, and they worked
<ccooke> The trailing period
<ccooke> The URL as it's actually printed is invalid. Problem is, it'll fool a lot of URL catchers (and it's added hassle for people using it)
<hggdh> I beg to differ. At least with xchat they work perfectly. Can you please be more specific on which packages they fail to work?
<hggdh> bug 326957
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326957 in eeebotu "Eeebotu generates bug URLs with a trailing period" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326957
<hggdh> ccooke, per greg-g this works on g-t/irssi on Intrepid. Can you please open a bug for g-t Jaunty, and tag it "possible-regression"?
<ccooke> Sure
<ccooke> I'm not completely certain it's something that should be fixed, though :-)
<hggdh> all: eeebotu will be off-line for about 5 minutes for a restart of the server.
<hggdh> all: eeebotu is back.
<andresmujica> hey guys,
<andresmujica> yesterday we hold a prep GBJ session with Colombian Team #ubuntu-co, i want to put some info about it at the GBJ/Stories page.. should it be ok?? as this is a Prep session not the main one...
<hggdh> greg-g, ping
<greg-g> hggdh: pong
<hggdh> greg-g, can you confirm that gnome-terminal Intrepid does not include the trainling dot in a displayed link (c.f. bug 326975)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326975 in gnome-terminal "[Jaunty] Trailing period included in scraped URL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326975
<hggdh> ?
<hggdh> s/trainling/trailing/ # sigh
<greg-g> hggdh: done
<hggdh> thanks, greg-g. Now... to hunt for a possible duplicate...
<hggdh> ccooke, thanks for opening the g-t bug. I personally think it should be fixed, and it seems to be a regression from (at least) Intrepid
 * hggdh wishes b.g.o was a tad faster :-(
<ccooke> hggdh: Yeah, on balance I agree.
<hggdh> Now, ill: eeebotu is going to be restarted to fix a regression on gnome-terminal Jaunty and URL selection
<hggdh> all: eeebotu is back
<mrooney> \o/
<saivann> bdmurray : Thanks! I didn't get any notice that you renewed my membership (not in spam either) and I don't see how to know the new expiration date of my membership but if you say that it has been correctly renewed, many thanks!
<bdmurray> saivann: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/+members?active_start=50&active_batch=50
<andresmujica> I'm translating the GBJ Flyer to Spanish, but i'm noticing that the English one needs some updates, the tag for example is one of them.. i'm gonna update the English one.
<amjad1> hello
<amjad1> any one here??
<saivann> bdmurray : indeed, thanks!
<andresmujica> hi amjad1, yes about 100th people ;)
<amjad1> so how can i start helping with bug fixes??
<hggdh> amjad1, please start by reading http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<amjad1> ok
<hggdh> amjad1, after reading it, any doubts or questions, just ask
<amjad1> thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-02-08
<bcurtiswx> the empathy people mentioned <danni> bcurtiswx: really would be nice with some sort of network diagnostic...
<hggdh> oh. hum. Look at the connections that pidgin opens, and look at the connections that empathy tries to open
<persia> hggdh: I'm not sure it's a local issue.  My last US-headquartered client used IM extensively.
<micahg> or rather, do we know that empathy works on those networks on a stock karmic install?
<bcurtiswx> so, what to do next in that bug.. ya'll are confusing me
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: OK. pidgin works, empathy no
<hggdh> so, first question: are both targeting the same server/port?
<hggdh> 2nd: is there a local proxy that has to be used? In this case, it seems that pidgin is targeting this proxy, and perhaps empathy is not
<bcurtiswx> how would I go about finding this?
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: etherreal
<BUGabundo> nethogs, tcpdump, tcpwatch
<BUGabundo> pick your hammer
<bcurtiswx> tcpdump > tcpdump.txt be good enough?
<bcurtiswx> needs a device.. hmm..
<bcurtiswx> eth0 not a device?
<bcurtiswx> im testing it myself
<bcurtiswx> not getting very far :(
<hggdh> sudo tcpdump -i <interface> -vv
<hggdh> or, better, tcpdump -i <intface> -w raw.cap host <your host name>
<hggdh> then wireshark on the output
<hggdh> (which would be called, in my example, raw.cap)
<hggdh> otherwise you will be capturing *all* traffic hitting the NIC
<bcurtiswx> they have to perform the attempt to connect, then ctrl+c then wireshark the output?
<persia> wireshark can also manage the tcpdump calls directly from the UI, if you like that sort of thing.
<hggdh> yes. I assumed he is on a server, not a desktop. Sorry.
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: yes.
<persia> I'm not sure running empathy on the server is well supported :)
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> it would be simpler to have two different captures, one for pidgin and one for empathy (so you will not have to figure out which is which on the capture
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: this all confuses me... mind taking control of this bug so I can watch and learn?
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: took it
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: much appreciated
<hggdh> if they are using a proxy, I am not sure empathy supports it
<persia> It ought, as oscar supports a proxy.
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: so when triaging bugs we assume the user knows how to do these things then... i was guessing I had to explain how to do each..
<persia> And it's more likely to be an issue with telepathy than empathy, specifically the telepathy oscar client.
<hggdh> it might, yes, but I cannot see where I could configure it
<persia> I'd guess it ought default to the proxy defined by GNOME or KDE generally.
<hggdh> which would not be a very good idea, since not everything may be proxied
<persia> Well, telepathy ought, or else telepathy ought get the proxy from the UI (empathy) which ought use the default proxies from the DE.
<persia> Hrm?
<hggdh> I have seen places where some protocols are proxied, but not all
<persia> I thought the DE proxy tools allowed one to have fairly fine-grained control over that sort of thing.
<persia> If not, that is a separate bug, in my opinion.
<hggdh> I just looked at Sys/Prefs/Net proxy on Lucid, and all you can do is select hosts to be ignored
<persia> I have a "Proxy Configuration" tab, that allows me to set it for about 4 protocols, or pass a URI for more advanced configuration.
<persia> (also on lucid)
<bcurtiswx> anyone else have their VBox not start lucid after fully upgrading ?
 * BUGabundo wonders what 'DE' is 
<hggdh> yes, this is it. the usual protocols HTTP/HTTPS/FTP, or a generic socks
<jmarsden> BUGabundo: Desktop Environment
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: happens a lot to me in debian and latest kernel
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo: any way to workaround?
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: use older kernel
<BUGabundo> I never manage to get VB to work in -12
<bcurtiswx> i dont' even see the screen to switch to a different kernel
<BUGabundo> let me try in lucid
<bcurtiswx> k
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: left shift once grub loads
<BUGabundo> *VERY* quicly
<BUGabundo> its pretty hidden now
<bcurtiswx> k lemme try
<BUGabundo> and if you do it TOO SOON, it won't work either
<arand> bcurtiswx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/510571
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 510571 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "-11 & later kernels won't boot with acpi, -10 works, Lucid (affects: 7)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bcurtiswx> arand: thx :D
<arand> bcurtiswx: acpi=off added to kernel boot line.
<bcurtiswx> arand: where's that stored again?
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: /etc/defaults/grub
<BUGabundo> update-grub afterwards
<bcurtiswx> brb
<nigel_nb> this is a fun bug, bug 518573
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518573 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "I can activate my acount (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518573
<nigel_nb> I guess that counts as spam
<ddecator> nigel_nb, i saw that earlier...i assumed it was supposed to be "can't"
<BUGabundo> hey bot now says how many users affected
<BUGabundo> cool
<nigel_nb> well, you can't have a pidgin account.. you use pidigin to connect to something else
<persia> ddecator: If you see something like that again, please update the title so that others aren't confused.
<nigel_nb> I'll do it
<persia> But that bug should probably be converted to a question for now.
<ddecator> persia, i would have but idk if that's the case, i didn't look at the bug so i wasn't sure if that was the problem or not
<persia> Also, note the kernel version: there's a distinct possibility that the individual isn't running Ubuntu, but rather some derivative.
<persia> ddecator: Fair enough :)
<ddecator> persia, you're always there to give me advice and teach me new things =)
<ddecator> it sounds like he might not be good with english, so maybe he's having trouble getting an account with another service to work?
<persia> ddecator: Well, I sleep sometimes, but that's what this channel is for: none of us are perfect, and we all have questions :)
<ddecator> persia, fair enough haha
<micahg> nigel_nb: it looks like apport was indeed used
<nigel_nb> can someone take a look at bug 518533
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518533 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Unable to mount location Not Authorized after nautilus upgrade (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518533
<nigel_nb> micahg, oh no! the gm scripts are making me lazy
<micahg> nigel_nb: heh
<ddecator> whoa, i need some advice on bug 485352...i think the other evince link is invalid, idk how liferea is a part of this, if it's any browser (epiphany and firefox marked) then idk if the browsers should be marked, and the person filed an upstream bug...it looks fairly thorough, but needs cleanup?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 485352 in liferea (Ubuntu) (and 6 other projects) ""window list applet" fails to use its settings (it changes from two rows to one row) (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485352
<ddecator> and the description could be cleaned up...
<ddecator> ...should i just work on it?
<persia> May as well start.
<ddecator> sure thing
<kamalmostafa> Question about the launchpad-greasemonkey stock replies (is this the right channel?)...
<kamalmostafa> I've seen this one posted to many bugs, but I don't see it in my list of stock reply selections -- is it a standard one?
<kamalmostafa> "... You reported this bug a while ago and there hasn't been any activity in it recently. We were wondering is this still an issue ... "
<persia> I think that's standard, although I don't like it.  We should really be trying to verify manually before posting those.
<micahg> kamalmostafa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Old%20untouched%20bugs
<kamalmostafa> persia: :-)  In fact, my plan was to just grab its wording, and add my notes about having been unable to reproduce the problem also.
<hggdh> Geir is proposing a change to this one -- see the bugsquad mailing list
<persia> I knew there was something I liked about the way you worked :)
<kamalmostafa> micahg: thanks, yes, that's the one -- but I do not see that one (or many of the others) listed in the list of clickable choices in the Firefox add-on.   Am I missing some?
<micahg> kamalmostafa: they should all be on that responses page
<kamalmostafa> Maybe I'm confused about the usual workflow....  I installed the gm-dev-launchpad PPA which hopped up my Firefox such that it now presents me with a bunch of stock reply choices like "[Collect it] [Vague] ..." etc.  But it appears to be just a subset of the ones listed on the Bugs/Responses wiki page there.
<yofel> I think bdmurray was the owner of the bug responses list in the LPGM scripts, maybe we could change the generation of that
<yofel> afaik it's some xml file lying around somewhere right now
 * ddecator wishes greasemonkey worked in FF 3.7
<kamalmostafa> Okay, I'll not lose any sleep over it -- I can just cut-n-paste as needed.  Just trying to make sure I'm using up-to-date tools.
<persia> Lots of people don't use LPGM, although it can be useful when one does lots of stock replies.
<persia> For me, it's not so useful, because I tend to do few bugs deeply (or just blather about them here whilst someone else is triaging), rather than lots of bugs shallowly (although both activities are useful).
<persia> I suggest spending more time to make sure the bugs are making progress, rather than worrying about the tools.
<yofel> kamalmostafa: THIS ONE, to be precise: http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/greasemonkey/bugsquad-replies.xml
<kamalmostafa> persia: Actually, I really like the friendly tone of the stock replies, hence I wanted to try to cop their "thank you for taking the time" language at least.  :-)
<kamalmostafa> yofel: thanks for the pointer to that, and thanks all for the help.
<persia> Yeah, they're pretty good.  Lots of people improving them over a long time.
<ddecator> does launchpad offer any kind of "follow" feature like bugzilla so newer people can follow more veteran triagers and learn from their work?
<persia> Not really.  you can check the set of bugs that someone has commented, but that's not always the best guideline.
<micahg> ddecator: no, but hggdh created something in the gm-devscripts plugin
<hggdh> oh yes. ddecator, click on the karma value of one commenter, and it will open a search page on gmane for all bugs this commenter acted on
<hggdh> but we have nothing like the follow in bugzilla
<ddecator> i just clicked your karma, and the site came up, but it says it didn't find anything
<hggdh> may happen. gmane search by name sometimes fail. Let me check
<hggdh> ddecator: worked for me
<hggdh> which bug was it?
<ddecator> i just searched your name and clicked your karma haha
<hggdh> heh. Try it in a bug
<ddecator> yah, that worked
<ddecator> so wait, if that works...how is the stock reply script supposed to work?
<hggdh> huh?
<ddecator> the gm script that allows for easily using a stock reply on launchpad, how is it supposed to work? is a button supposed to show up?
<hggdh> oh. Click on the down-arrow to the left of the package.
<ddecator> whoa, it works, haha
<ddecator> i've been having trouble with gm on FF 3.7 so i'm surprised that works
<micahg> bug 414627
<hggdh> you are running 3.7? And using GM?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 414627 in malone "allow users to select another user to follow/watch (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414627
<nigel_nb> micahg, I could use your help with something (somewhat related to bug squad ;) )
<micahg> nigel_nb: if it's quick...
<ddecator> hggdh, yes...greasemonkey scripts i add don't work, but the launchpad addon thing in the repos seems to have worked
<nigel_nb> micahg, I had sent a mail to the bug squad ML about triaging classes
<nigel_nb> micahg, at some point would be interested in sharing about dealing with FF bugs?
<micahg> nigel_nb: yes!
<nigel_nb> the list grows longer :)
<micahg> nigel_nb: probably after lucid release though
<nigel_nb> micahg, thanks a bunch.  Mostly one or 2 sessions a month.. I'm looking for something like our hug days
<nigel_nb> micahg, yeah... most sessions will be after lucid
<nigel_nb> right now, we need to have some generic sessions for all the new people who've joined
<micahg> nigel_nb: once I make the docs and the lecture, shouldn't be a problem to have a refresher once a month
<nigel_nb> ah, great :)
<nigel_nb> I'm looking at something like 2 or 3 topics a month with 1 repeat for each to adjust TZ differences
<nigel_nb> i.e. each topic will be repeated once more
<micahg> I can do anything from UTC 1200 to UTC 0600
<nigel_nb> great :)
<hggdh> micahg: don't you sleep?
<nigel_nb> hggdh, LOL
<micahg> hggdh: UTC 0600-UTC 1200 :)
<nigel_nb> 6 hours?
<nigel_nb> whoa!
<micahg> well
<ddecator> micahg, that's still late for central time, haha
<micahg> around that rance
<micahg> range
<nigel_nb> amazing...
<hggdh> it would have been better the other way, where you would have 18 hours, nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> hggdh, hahaha
<micahg> nigel_nb: that's the range I'm flexible in, I don't always keep those hours :)
<nigel_nb> I thought so, but I didn't want to pass up a chance to pull your leg ;)
<ddecator> btw, idk if anyone will have any idea, but are my chances good of getting to talk to pedro if i get on tomorrow at 15:00 UTC?
<hggdh> at 1500Z it will be good
<hggdh> 1500 UTC
<ddecator> perfect, we haven't had a chance to talk so i want to get on irc and actually get some advice and lessons, haha
<ddecator> thanks hggdh
<hggdh> yw
<nigel_nb> hggdh, what is the procedure when we see a segfault bug?
<hggdh> nigel_nb: it should have been opened by apport, right?
<nigel_nb> yeah
<nigel_nb> I'm asking coz I generally skip them since I dont understand them
<hggdh> so apport will try to get a good BT off it. If it succeeds, then we can try to (1) match to an existing bug here; (2) upstream; (3) open a new bug upstream
<hggdh> bonus points for looking at the source and finding & fixing the issue (if needed)
<nigel_nb> oh, so thats how we do it
<nigel_nb> I think I'll pass the bonus points
<nigel_nb> upsteam = kernel?
<nigel_nb> er..upstream
<hggdh> yes. You should leave it alone until apport finishes the retrace
<ddecator> so that's what those are...
<hggdh> IDK. Is this a kernel bug?
<nigel_nb> I'm asking generally.
<hggdh> no, upstream is whereever the developers are
<nigel_nb> oh, whichever app seg faults, their upstream.  ah
<hggdh> e.g., most Gnome bugs are in b.g.o
<micahg> ddecator: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+upstreamreport
<chrisccoulson> although, some crashes might be introduced by an ubuntu specific patch
<hggdh> oh, yes, there is that.
<nigel_nb> like, for example, what do I do in bug 518617
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518617 in cron (Ubuntu) "cron crashed with SIGSEGV in __pthread_initialize_minimal_internal() (affects: 2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518617
<nigel_nb> how can I make sense of the BT?
<hggdh> wow. I did not know cron was still used
<persia> nigel_nb: I'd also be happy to walk you through understanding a segfault bug at just about any time.  There's transcripts of a couple sessions on the wiki, but often it's easier live.
<ddecator> micahg, first time i've seen this page, thanks
<nigel_nb> persia, will you agree to lead a session at some point in classroom? probably after lucid release?
<hggdh> it failed retrace. And -- bad, bad -- it has been make public with a coredump still attached
<micahg> top 100 packages have almost half the bugs in Ubuntu
<hggdh> eeek, it was very early on the start
<micahg> hggdh: bug 505370
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 505370 in malone "disable ability to make public if attachments should be private (affects: 1)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505370
<micahg> ah, nm, you're subscribed
<persia> nigel_nb: I just did one 10 days ago, so I'd prefer to wait a few months before I do another in -classroom :)
<hggdh> heh
<micahg> but not marked as affected :)
<hggdh> will mark it so now
<nigel_nb> persia, a few months is fine :)
<persia> Probably for Open Week for lucid+2, with me offering on-demand walk-throughs for interested parties in the meantime.  About every 9 months is my preference for repeats (or I get dreadfully bored).
<micahg> hggdh: maybe we should make a page of all the bugs that bugcontrol is affected by and have everyone mark them?
<persia> nigel_nb: But since my last session is only 10 days old, it may contain relevant current information if you want to understand the process :)
<hggdh> micahg: I think it should be voluntary, but (that said) sounds good -- peer pressure, and all of that
<nigel_nb> persia, I'm looking through that one.  The one I'm asking now is a more long-term plan to have one or two sessions every month
<persia> About stacktraces?
<nigel_nb> persia, you get to pick a topic related to triaging
<persia> Oh, it might be worth getting in touch with the team doing the development sessions.
<nigel_nb> UDW?
<nigel_nb> thats MOTU team
<persia> I believe they are striving for one class a week on various topics, and assembling a faculty.
<persia> Um, no.
<persia> UDW is a special event.
<nigel_nb> Classroom team?
<persia> And MOTU/School was disbanded in favour of a more general development training organisation.
 * persia hunts the wiki
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training
<persia> But it could well move to be something more generic.
<persia> I think triaging is important for developers as well.
<persia> And development topics may be of interest to some triagers.
 * persia has a dislike of the "I am not a developer" and "I am not a triager" memes
<nigel_nb> persia, ah I know this one.  I think nhandler_ leads the Lp team on this
<persia> I think he's involved, yeah.
<nigel_nb> persia, we could eventually had over to them or merge with them or whatever
<persia> I prefer "cooperate" to "hand over" or "merge" :)
<ddecator> how hard is it to learn packaging?
<persia> Not.
<hggdh> it would be nice to work together
<nigel_nb> well merge and cooperate might be the same
<nigel_nb> *and* I've already asked nhandler's help on this one :)
<persia> For 90% of packages, packaging is trivial.  There are a few programs that even completely automate packaging.
<nigel_nb> we're both on the classroom team anyway
<persia> But packaging itself isn't very interesting.  It's more interesting to focus on how to fix broken packages.
<ddecator> persia, thanks, that's something i'd be interested in learning more about then =)
<ddecator> well gotta start somewhere
<persia> And that can be terribly complex, depending on how the program is packaged :)
<ddecator> i'm trying to learn basic python...
<persia> ddecator: OK.  Ask me for the 10-step guide to packaging something in #ubuntu-motu sometime :)
<ddecator> persia, great, thanks =)
 * micahg will take a copy too :)
<nigel_nb> okay, so what can do with the stack retrace bug?
<hggdh> ask cjohnston how it happened. It was *very* early in the setup, and I am not even sure cron was already running
<persia> nigel_nb: Pick one, and let's look at it.
<cjohnston> ?
<nigel_nb> persia, bug 518617
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518617 in cron (Ubuntu) "cron crashed with SIGSEGV in __pthread_initialize_minimal_internal() (affects: 2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518617
<hggdh> cjohnston: bug 518617
<persia> Ugh.  pthreads.
<hggdh> yep
<nigel_nb> pthreads?
<cjohnston> i upgraded to 10.04... but i cant boot into the new kernel.. so im booting into the old kernel, and got the cron crash
<persia> nigel_nb: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/POSIX_Threads
<persia> But, more interestingly, there's not much we can do with that bug.  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/38871619/Stacktrace.txt contains almost no useful information.
<persia> Try to reproduce and get a backtrace with more symbols.
<cjohnston> persia: are you talking to me?
<persia> cjohnston: Is 518617 your bug?
<nigel_nb> yup
<cjohnston> yes
<persia> Then I suppose I am :)
<cjohnston> just checking
<cjohnston> lemme give it a try and see what i can do
<persia> heh :)  I'm glad you did, as I hadn't known I was addressing you :)
<cjohnston> ;-)
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash needs work
<cjohnston> tryin to figure out how to run a backtrace
<micahg> cjohnston: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<vish> cjohnston: your bug still has the coredump.gz , you might want to remove it
<nigel_nb> persia, so I have to find another stackstrace
<vish> or keep it private :)
<cjohnston> removed
<persia> coredumps aren't inherently carriers of private infomation, they just have some chance of being so, and it's *really* hard to tell.
<cjohnston> micahg: that link, #1 points right back to the debuggingprogramcrash page
 * vish didnt want to look and find out  , if there was info ;)
<persia> For example, for a test system with no useful cookies and a pointless password (test123!), it's usually safe to leave them.
<cjohnston> thanks vish
<vish> cjohnston: np..
<cjohnston> what debug symbol package should i install
<persia> At least cron, and preferably all the dependencies of cron.
<hggdh> cjohnston: if you still have the crash report, run 'sudo apport-retrace -o trash /var/crash/<whatever>'
<hggdh> cjohnston: this will load *all* dbgsyms needed
<hggdh> easier than finding the dependencies.
 * vish ooooh , takes note of that^..... neat :)
<vish> hmm ..
<vish> hggdh: i get "sudo: apport-retrace: command not found"
<cjohnston> vish: it isnt installed by defaut i guess
<cjohnston> i had to install it
<hggdh> ?
<hggdh> really?
 * hggdh is surprised
<vish> ah right , /me installs
<cjohnston> hggdh: http://pastebin.be/23349
<hggdh> ?? what do you have in your sources.list?
<persia> That explains why the stacktrace was so useless :)
<hggdh> but -- if I remember correctly, the pthreads symbols would be in the libc6 packages
<hggdh> which was incompatible with your installed version
 * ddecator just ignored the end of the super bowl to pay attention to this...what is the ubuntu community doing to me? =p
<hggdh> it starts this way...
<hggdh> and then you are taken.
<persia> Just take care to protect your sleep.  Anything else is mostly fair game.
<ddecator> not to mention i'm waking up early tomorrow just to talk to pedro about bugs o.o
<cjohnston> http://pastebin.be/23350
<cjohnston> and a couple ppa
<persia> The ppas might be catching you.
<persia> Or partner
<persia> Check to make sure you aren't installing something very low level from one of those.
<cjohnston> how?
<persia> Alternately, there's something wonky with the ddebs capture.
<cjohnston> getting beyond my knowledge levels
<hggdh> what are the ppas for?
<persia> You can look in /var/lib/apt/lists to see what is available from where.
<persia> apt-policy can also check for specific packages.
<cjohnston> dropbox, cairo dock pidgin, wine vb
<hggdh> they should not matter
<hggdh> cjohnston: are you running Lucid, or Karmic with Lucid packages?
<cjohnston> i tried upgrading to lucid
<cjohnston> for some reason i cant boot into the newest kernel
<hggdh> but you are still booting Lucid?
<cjohnston> http://pastebin.be/23352
<hggdh> weird.
<hggdh> and what does 'uname -rv' say?
<cjohnston> 2.6.31-19-generic #56-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 28 02:39:34 UTC 2010
<hggdh> this is not a recent Lucid kernel -- in fact, I think this is a Karmic one
<cjohnston> it is
<cjohnston> i cant get the new kernel to boot
<hggdh> any of the new kernels?
<hggdh> oh
<cjohnston> i only have one newer one installed
<hggdh> yes, just figured why
<cjohnston> after the ubuntu logo, it goes to a blank screen and when i press keys/buttons it puts random odd characters on the screen
<hggdh> this may be part of what is making apport-retrace confused
<ddecator> this is unrelated, but how detailed do reports have to be in order to get classified as "Wishlist"?
<hggdh> hum. Try to boot with 'acpi=off
<cjohnston> hggdh: how would i do that
<cjohnston> sorry
<micahg> ddecator: detailed enough so the concept is understood for the feature
<micahg> ddecator: could be 1 line or 10
<persia> ddecator: It's basically the same as any other bug: we need to understand it, and then we can set an importance.
<hggdh> when you boot you are thrown into grub. Press 'e' to edit the line you boot from
 * persia notes that one may have to hold down shift to accomplish this
 * vish *sighs*  
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> rebooting then..
<cjohnston> brb
 * hggdh has grub with a delay
 * nigel_nb too has delay
<nigel_nb> anyone know how gnome weather report works?
<bcurtiswx> i swear i go into #ubuntu all the time and never get an answer.... </facepalm>
<ddecator> micahg persia , bug 518344 seems simple enough but idk the guidelines for wishlist items (the wiki doesn't say much)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518344 in f-spot (Ubuntu) "Allow export to iPod (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518344
<persia> ddecator: I'd call that a borderline case.  I have no idea if this is easy or hard from the available info, nor how to do it.  That said, it might be trivial for someone with an iPod and knowledge of how it works.
<nigel_nb> and it may need to be reported upstream or linked to upstream wishlist if it exists
<persia> That would definitely be a good step.
<vish> bcurtiswx: its almost always certain ;)   try #ubuntu-beginners-help
<persia> If the upstream bug is well described, we don't need more.
<ddecator> does bugzilla handle feature requests?
<vish> ddecator: yup
<micahg> ddecator: yes, enhancement
<ddecator> learning new things everyday
<ddecator> aha, there is request upstream, so link them? (idk how much this gets treated the same as a bug, and how much is treated slightly different...)
<persia> Yes.  Link them and mark it triaged and wishlist :)
<persia> It's precisely the same.  It is a bug.  Just not a very important one :)
<ddecator> a. you'll mark it triaged (i can't -yet-), b. does it matter that the upstream request is from 2007?
<nigel_nb> ddecator, (b) does not matter as long as its still open
<hggdh> this is it for me. Godd night all y'all
<nigel_nb> night hggdh
<ddecator> cya hggdh
<nigel_nb> ddecator, upstream bug number?
<ddecator> nigel_nb, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=394806
<ubot4> Gnome bug 394806 in General "iPod Photos" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<nigel_nb> gnome 94806
<ubot4> Gnome bug 94806 in general "crash with automatic closes" [Critical,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=94806
<nigel_nb> bah
<nigel_nb> ddecator, its still open.  You can add you that one
<ddecator> perfect, thanks all, just give me a sec...
<ddecator> someone wanna do the honors? =)
<ddecator> ...have the honors?...whatever the saying is
 * micahg will take care og it
<micahg> *of
<ddecator> thanks micahg
<arand> If nautilus errors during LTS->LTS-upgrade where does the bug go?
<micahg> arand: nautilus if that's where the fixes go
<micahg> arand: I think there's a hardy2lucid tag or if not there should be
<arand> micahg: So nautilus with that tag, or update-manager-core with that tag?
<micahg> arand: if it's a nautilus bug, there
<arand> Problem is I don't really know, it only appears when doing an lts release upgrade.
<nigel_nb> micahg, will you be around for some more time?
<micahg> nigel_nb: probably another 2 hours
<ddecator> micahg, i just found you in a bug, haha
<nigel_nb> I want some help patching libgweather
<micahg> ddecator: not surprising, which tracker?
<ddecator> bug 518336, you're mentioned by the OP in the description haha
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518336 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "thunderbird-3.0: Please turn off global search by default (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518336
<micahg> ddecator: indeed
 * micahg doesn't recall being in too many bugs' texts
<nigel_nb> micahg, the process for submitting a patch is the same in gnome too?
<ddecator> what exactly did you want the person to do with the bug?
<nigel_nb> micahg, log a bug and provide a patch...
<micahg> nigel_nb: in LP or upstream?
<nigel_nb> micahg, upstream first
<micahg> idk, probably
<micahg> nigel_nb: check for dupes upstream
<nigel_nb> micahg, ah yes
<micahg> ddecator: file a feature request and not clutter the other bug :)
<ddecator> micahg, haha, gotcha. so would it be a wishlist item for thunderbird then?
<micahg> ddecator: yes
<ddecator> fair enough, i'll do some checking around for possible dups or anything
<micahg> ddecator: the thing is, I think that is the default, but I can't be sure...
<micahg> well, actually, the user is confused
<micahg> global search and downloading email are 2 separate things
<micahg> ddecator: I was going to check upstream for dupes
<ddecator> if you want to then by all means
<bcurtiswx> micahg: bugpatterns.. are we restraining these to bugs that have a lot of duplicates?
<micahg> bcurtiswx: -control gets subscribed to bugs >10 dups
<micahg> >=10 I think
<bcurtiswx> micahg: k thx
<micahg> bcurtiswx: but if you think there should be one, I don't see a problem writing it :)
<micahg> but check with bdmurray in the morning :)
<bcurtiswx> micahg: i see a lot of empathy crashes, but im gonna wait to see one with lots of dupes before writing a bugpattern
<micahg> bcurtiswx: is the retracer getting to them?
<bcurtiswx> yeah it has
<bcurtiswx> ok im getting bad with the whole name before txt
<bcurtiswx> micahg: yeah it has
<micahg> the name can be anywhere bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> i know, but all properness is at beginning
<ddecator> if the OP unsubscribes from a bug, will they still receive emails about comments since they reported it?
<vish> ddecator: nope , bug# ?
<ddecator> bug 518258, i added my comment but then went to subscribe and saw the OP isn't listed...s/he seemed really confused...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518258 in software-center (Ubuntu) "I tried to report "bug" within the last hour. Now I'm not sure if this got to you? (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518258
<persia> 518258 should definitely be converted to a question.
<ddecator> i couldn't tell what exactly was going on, if it was the problem with the top bar or what exactly they were getting at
<nigel_nb> There is a spell correction in libgweather upstream.  how do I make the changes and make a patch using git?
<persia> ddecator: Right.  Especially with the follow-up comment, it looks like a support request.  I think there's at least one buried in there, but I think this user needs someone else to help them, and then deal with the bug filing once the issues are identified.
<micahg> nigel_nb: more of a discussion for -motu
<vish> persia: but the OP has unsubscribed , should we re-subscribe them?
<nigel_nb> good point
<persia> Not even there really.  How to use upstream VCS is best asked on the relevant upstream channel.
<ddecator> persia, alright, so whats the protocol for that?
<micahg> persia: true
<nigel_nb> persia, aw :(
<micahg> nigel_nb: so I'll answer here...
<micahg> nigel_nb: git clone repo
<micahg> nigel_nb: modify the file
<nigel_nb> got the clone right now
<nigel_nb> modified already
<micahg> nigel_nb: git diff /path/to/file > patch.diff
<nigel_nb> ah, thanks :)
<persia> ddecator: I don't know the wiki page that describes it, but there's a "Convert to question" button.  I like to leave a comment saying soemthing like "I'm unsure precisely how to interpret this as a bug.  I've converted it to a support request, and would be glad to help you with your issue." or some such.  Just be sure to subscribe to the question.
<micahg> nigel_nb: that's the simple version :)
<ddecator> persia, perfect, i'll figure it out, thanks
<ddecator> persia, wait, is it worth doing if the OP unsubscribed?
<nigel_nb> ddecator, you can subscribe the OP
<persia> ddecator: I didn't know the reporter *could* unsubscribe.  I believe it's implicit.
<bcurtiswx> micahg: whats the bzr equivalent of svn update ?
<persia> Subscribing the reporter is the other option :)
<ddecator> good point nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> bcurtiswx, I know bzr but not svn
<ddecator> persia, i didn't know either, but the name isn't there, haha. i'll read the wiki and take care of it
<jmarsden> bcurtiswx: bzr pull  # I think
<nigel_nb> can you tell me what you're trying to do.  I can give u the command :)
<bcurtiswx> whats the # for?
<vish> bcurtiswx: $bzr pull
<jmarsden> bcurtiswx: So I can type a comment after the command
<bcurtiswx> lol, ok.. thx
<micahg> bcurtiswx: yeah, bzr pull
<bcurtiswx> ty ty :-D
<nigel_nb> micahg, lol, I guess rants are everywhere
<nigel_nb> gnome 556843
<ubot4> Gnome bug 556843 in locations "Location bugs." [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=556843
<vish> nigel_nb: iirc , klapper is the _top_ reporter to bgo ,[he works for intel or rehat]
<vish> redhat*
<nigel_nb> oohhh
<nigel_nb> but that bug reads like a newbie bug
<om26er> what package is for 'brightness keys dont work' ?
<om26er> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/518613
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518613 in software-center (Ubuntu) "LED screen bright/ Brillo de pantalla LED (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<nigel_nb> om26er, kernel most prbly
<greg-g> or hal, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHal
<nigel_nb> I thought we got rid of hal?
<nigel_nb> om26er, ah, udev.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy
<greg-g> oh right :)
<bcurtiswx> Halsectomy..... how appropriate.....
<om26er> greg-g, nigel_nb thanks
<kamalmostafa> bugcontrol please -- I have triaged bug 483925 (reported upstream to SF) and would rate its importance as "Medium".
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483925 in hamlib (Ubuntu) "rigctl/hamlib does not work with Icom PCR1000 (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483925
<micahg> kamalmostafa: is the project registered on LP?
<kamalmostafa> micahg: No, it isn't.  Should I register it?  (I'm never sure about SF projects).
<micahg> kamalmostafa: yes, so we can set upstream bugs for it
<micahg> kamalmostafa: just don't say it's using LP for anything
<kamalmostafa> micahg: what do you mean "don't say"?
<micahg> kamalmostafa: there are option for what you want the project to use LP for
<micahg> don't select anything
<micahg> kamalmostafa: actually specify that bugs are tracked at sf
<kamalmostafa> micahg: okay, got it.  I did register a similar project once before, but it seemed strange to be doing so on behalf of an upstream project without their "consent".  I'll have a poke at this one now.
<micahg> kamalmostafa: well, maybe check in their IRC channel if they have one
<micahg> kamalmostafa: but everything on the page should point to the authoritative source for the project
<kamalmostafa> micahg: okay, i'll holler if I get stuck.  thanks for the assistance.
<Damascene> where is the best place to suggest improvement to checkbox?
<nigel_nb> Damascene, come again? feature request?
<Damascene> yes
<nigel_nb> bug number?
<Damascene> I want to request feature. should I open bug or something else? this is my question.
<nigel_nb> Damascene, ah
<nigel_nb> Damascene, open a bug against the package you are requesting the feature
<Damascene> OK. thanks
<kamalmostafa> micahg: I have registered the project https://launchpad.net/hamlib and linked its SF project.  Can you assist me with the next step (linking the bug to that?)?
<micahg> kamalmostafa: click also affects project
<micahg> browse for the project name
<kamalmostafa> micahg: okay, does this look good? bug 483925
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483925 in hamlib (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "rigctl/hamlib does not work with Icom PCR1000 (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483925
<micahg> kamalmostafa: yes
<micahg> kamalmostafa: what did you want me to set it to?
<kamalmostafa> micahg: great, thank you.  [Triaged,Medium] please.
<micahg> kamalmostafa: done
<kamalmostafa> micahg: thank you very much for all your help!
<om26er> I have seen two bug reports against empathy 1 was doesnot connect if using ppp and the other says cannot connect using evdo 3g. so they are actually empathy bugs or network-manager?
<om26er> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/517998
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 517998 in empathy (Ubuntu) "empathy can't connect any account though my EVDO 3G network (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<om26er> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/457870
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 457870 in empathy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "empathy does not recognize ppp connections (affects: 2)" [Low,Triaged]
<d1b> hi um
<d1b> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sane-backends/+bug/469540 no action has been taken should i take this to ubuntu-dev  / some one who has access to fix this up ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 469540 in sane-backends (Ubuntu) "Add more Samsung MFP scanners support (Xerox WorkCentre 3119, Samsung SCX-4220) (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/518007
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518007 in udev (Ubuntu) "Asus Eee Function Keys (Hotkeys) are not working with Lucid 10.04 (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<Damascene> how to triage that?
<vish> Damascene: have a look at this > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HotkeyResearch
<om26er> what should I do for this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/518319
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518319 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Unable to initate a conversation from a pop-up (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<om26er> its not empathy bug for sure. its a feature request for notify-osd but I am told that notify-osd is for notification *only* so wont fix against notify osd?
<Damascene> vish. thanks for the link. I'll try to improve the report.
<persia> om26er: I'd wait for the upstream determination to set any of the tasks wontfix.
<om26er> persia, wislist for empathy and notify osd for now?
<persia> If you're entirely sure that no changes in empathy would be required to enable it was such functionality added to notify-osd, the empathy task is invalid.
<persia> If empathy might require work, wishlist is better.
<persia> I'm unsure if notify-osd should be wishlist or low.  It might be a usability issue, but it's definitely a feature.
<om26er> persia, its for sure something new that notify osd dont have and the specs dont show any plans for any feature
<cjohnston> mornin...
<cjohnston> hggdh: you around?
<persia> om26er: Like I said, it's definitely a feature request.  Where I don't have an opinion is whether it's a usability issue.  If it is a usability issue, that pushes from "wishlist" to "low".
<persia> cjohnston: Always best to give context when poking folk: it lets them give better answers when they catch backscroll (which may be in seconds or hours), and maybe others can help.
<cjohnston> persia / hggdh its in reference to our conversation last night re: cron crash / lappy not booting into lucid kernel
<persia> And now if you ask your question, perhaps someone will answer it :)
<om26er> marking wislist because there is another bug against empathy in the name 'open but do not raise' and it is milestone for lucid.
<cjohnston> He was helping me troubleshoot.. so was hoping to pick up where we left off
<om26er> that was about chat window
<persia> cjohnston: DId you manage to get a backtrace with real content?
<cjohnston> no...
<cjohnston> and he never did figure out why
<cjohnston> that was one of the things we were still working on
<vish> om26er: why are you setting milestones?
<cjohnston> hmm.. trying to boot into the newest lucid kernel this morning and my error is now: init: plymouth main process (341) killed by SEGV signal
<om26er> vish, I never
<vish> om26er: the devs set that when they decide to implement the feature
<vish> om26er: hmm... k
<cjohnston> holy crapoly.. it booted!!!!
<cjohnston> uname -rv == 2.6.32-12
<cjohnston> woohoo
<persia> Nice.
<hggdh> hey cjohnston, sorry, was getting a coffee. I will have to get to the office now, and will be back in ~30 m
<cjohnston> no problem..
<persia> cjohnston: Now that you've the latest kernel, try dist-upgrading again to make sure you have the latest everything else, replicate the crash, and see if apport-retrace gives you useful symbols.
<cjohnston> okie
<LimCore> firefox 1.5 fails epically on ubuntu 64bit
<persia> 1.5 ?!?!
<cjohnston> 1.5 should fail period imo
<LimCore> firebug
<LimCore> omg typo
<BUGabundo> guud afternoon
<LimCore> firebug (firefox extension) shipped with ubuntu, in version firebug-1.5.0, fails epically (always, 100% crashes the browser when used).  Now users muts uninstall ubuntu-shipped firebug-1.5.0 and by hand install firebug-1.4.5
<LimCore> afair only for 64bit systems
<LimCore> perhaps we should for now ship 1.4.5, as upstream's 1.5.0 is totally unusable
<LimCore> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addons/versions/1843
<persia> Downgrading is hard.
<persia> Is 1.5.0 unfixable?
<LimCore> http://blog.getfirebug.com/2010/01/19/64-bit-firefox-on-linux-crashes-with-firebug-1-5-0/
<LimCore> persia: yes it is
<persia> How so?  It's a rare bug that is truly unfixable.
<LimCore> it would appear to me, that imho, the ustreap developer has idiotic attitude "unsupported 64 bit builds", he means that he doesn't care too much as 64bit systems are "not supported" (wtf?). So I say, *** him and downgrade
<LimCore> that url above should provide information needed
<LimCore> "64 bit systems are unsuported".... *headdesk*
<Pici> This sounds like something that should be brought to the attention of the mozillateam imo.
<ikonia> Pici: it's not as big an audeince as is beig made out
<ikonia> eg: I'm running it on 64bit with no issues, but I'm aware of two problems for users in the last week
<LimCore> ikonia: firebug is working for you on 64bit system?
<ikonia> yes
<LimCore> click F12 to open firebug, enable console tool
<ikonia> I can't at the moment, but it did work when I tested it for one of the other users the other day
<ikonia> I'm on an 8.10 laptop so the test would be false
<persia> And if it isn't working, how isn't it working?  If it just crashes, that's typically easy enough to fix.
<LimCore> it affects 9.10 with firebug 1.5.0
<LimCore> persia: it crashes entire firefox
<ikonia> LimCore: I know, I tested it on a 91.0 laptop
<ikonia> but I appreciate that isn't the bug
<ikonia> I've just tested it on my 8.10 laptop and it works on that too
<persia> LimCore: So?  With a good stacktrace, we can still find the offending code.
<LimCore> Im rather sure it crashes EVERY 9.10 64bit box that ties to use firebug esp. in the console tool
<Pici> 1.5.0 is only in lucid right now.
<ikonia> LimCore: I'm rather sure it doesn't
<ikonia> LimCore: I'm using it on 9.10
<LimCore> ikonia: with console?
<ikonia> yes
<Pici> Is this a firefox bug or a firebug bug?
<LimCore> not sure
<ikonia> I thought it was each other blaming each other
<cjohnston> persia: I ran an update, and rebooted, and now it wont boot again.. :-(
<persia> cjohnston: Hrm.  That's exceedingly frustrating.
<LimCore> oh, that bug is already traigged even
<LimCore> bug #449744
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 449744 in iceweasel (Debian) (and 5 other projects) "Firefox crashes when attempting to load Firebug 1.5 alphas (affects: 78) (dups: 5)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449744
<persia> Says "Fix Released".  Was it?
<LimCore> in 9.10 it still crashes for me, untill I by hand install older firebug
<ikonia> there 5.3.7 update was supposed to fix it but didn't for all people
<ikonia> ughhh 3.5.7
<persia> LimCore: I show that we ship 1.4.1 in 9.10.
<LimCore> hmm?
<persia> !info firebug karmic
<ubot4> persia: firebug (source: firebug): web development plugin for Firefox. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 537 kB, installed size 3184 kB
<LimCore> O_o
<Pici> Like I said, 1.5.0 is in only in lucid thus far
<LimCore> aah my bad.  The 1.5.0 was installed also by hand by me.
<ikonia> I did it by hand too
<persia> This may be an issue, but it's not an issue in any shipping software, only in special user-modified configurations.
<LimCore> correct then
<ikonia> it's just a plugin so I coundn't be bothered with a deb package
<LimCore> perhaps I will give the shipped by ubuntu one a try instead
<LimCore> ikonia: the ubuntu one could be batter, as it is signed
<LimCore> alhough mozilla's is https anyway
<LimCore> anyway, on a related topic that comes to mind; there are nowdays trojans in firefox extensions, if you read the news. Not in the most popular ones though
<ikonia> LimCore: the downlaoded version works fine, so I won't change it personall
<ikonia> personally
<cjohnston> persia: fwiw, on 2.6.31-19, doing a dist-upgrade got no where
<cjohnston> :-(
<persia> Ugh.
<cjohnston> any other thoughts on things to look at?
<persia> Not really.  Sorry.
<persia> I can read the stacktraces, but I'm not always good at getting them in the first place :)
<cjohnston> okie.. well im gonna go work on some stuff around the house then, and hopefully when i get back hggdh will be able to figure something out for me..
<cjohnston> bbiab
<hggdh> cjohnston: I am back
<ikt> anything that a general user can test in lucid?
<BUGabundo> ikt a lot
<ikt> helped get electricsheep working, tested the novaue thingo, tested the new gtk enhancements
<BUGabundo> lots of buts to file, and dupes to find
<persia> If you've a nonessential system, please upgrade, and start filing bugs about the stuff you do most.
<persia> If there aren't any bugs there, try other stuff :)
<ikt> ah ok
<ikt> I'm finding alpha 2 very stable compared to 9.10
<BUGabundo> A2 is very old
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> well this weekend we broke nvidia
<BUGabundo> so its not that good
<BUGabundo> eheh
<ikt> running latest updates ofc :p
<ikt> o
<BUGabundo> ikt: feel free to join #ubuntu+1
<hggdh> :-) ATI (for me) has been broken since the start
<ikt> is that to do with the new novaue thingo?
<BUGabundo> did it ever work with kernels above .11 ?
<BUGabundo> ikt: no. that's actually what fixed it for me : nouveau gallium
<BUGabundo> inicial 3D support
<ikt> ah
<ddecator> hey nigel_nb , were you the one setting up the triaging classes for after the lucid launch?
<nigel_nb> ddecator, yes I am
<nigel_nb> ddecator, actually I'm hoping we'd have something this march.. but I need to talk to a few more people
<ddecator> nigel_nb, can i safely assume that you will send out an email to the mailing list about any official dates?
<nigel_nb> ddecator, of course!
<persia> nigel_nb: Do remember about Ubuntu Open Week, which happens around the same time.
<ddecator> nigel_nb, perfect =)
<nigel_nb> persia, open week is in may isn't it?
<persia> It's usually a week or so after release.
<nigel_nb> ah
<persia> Dunno the precise schedule for the next one, but it falls into the same area as "after lucid launch".  If you're tracking it, ignore me :)
<micahg> that bug guy is still wreaking havoc
<nigel_nb> micahg, which one?
<micahg> r12056
<nigel_nb> persia, I'm looking for a regular series every month
<nigel_nb> micahg, I thought he was blocked?
<ddecator> micahg, is that the guy that created the group?
<micahg> yep
<hggdh> ?? OK, time to open a question on answers.lp asking him to be blocked.
<hggdh> I will need some case #s
<hggdh> sorry, bug #s
<micahg> bug 69931
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 69931 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "MASTER firefox crash [@NP_Shutdown] [@Flash_EnforceLocalSecurity] -- libflashplayer.so (affects: 2) (dups: 46)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/69931
<micahg> bug 419051
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 419051 in openobject-client "context in one2many field not get in fields_view_get (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419051
<micahg> oops bug 419501
<bddebian> Boo
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 419501 in libxcb (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "apport-kde assert failure: python: ../../src/xcb_io.c:242: process_responses: Assertion `(((long) (dpy->last_request_read) - (long) (dpy->request)) <= 0)' failed. (affects: 127) (dups: 59)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419501
<micahg> bug 392324
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 392324 in phpmyadmin (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 2 other projects) "CVE-2009-1285: Insufficient output sanitizing when generating configuration file (affects: 1)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392324
<hggdh> wow, enough, enough ;-)
<vish> heh , seems micahg is pretty enraged :)
<hggdh> er, what did he do on bug 69931?
 * micahg doesn't like having to fix bugs
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 69931 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "MASTER firefox crash [@NP_Shutdown] [@Flash_EnforceLocalSecurity] -- libflashplayer.so (affects: 2) (dups: 46)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/69931
<hggdh> sorry, bug 419051
<micahg> hggdh: nominate for upstream versions and assign to someone
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 419051 in openobject-client "context in one2many field not get in fields_view_get (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419051
<micahg> hggdh: nothing, that was a goof
<hggdh> oh, OK
<hggdh> and bug 392324?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 392324 in phpmyadmin (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 2 other projects) "CVE-2009-1285: Insufficient output sanitizing when generating configuration file (affects: 1)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392324
<micahg> hggdh: deleted teh CVEs
<hggdh> oooh... GMLP does not show it...
<micahg> hggdh: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phpmyadmin/+bug/392324/+activity
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 392324 in phpmyadmin (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 2 other projects) "CVE-2009-1285: Insufficient output sanitizing when generating configuration file (affects: 1)" [Medium,Invalid]
<nigel_nb> micahg, someone accepted that character inside bug squad?
<micahg> nigel_nb: idk, but I'm not an admin of the team
<yofel> nigel_nb: no, but he's part of desktop bugs which is a member of the bugsquad
<nigel_nb> ugh! makes it all the more confusing
<micahg> yofel: that should be a restricted team now
 * yofel looks
<micahg> seb128: ^^
<ddecator> it's a shame this kind of stuff has to happen and take up so much time
<micahg> s/restricted/moderated/
<yofel> nope, the desktop bugs team is open
<micahg> yofel: I know
<yofel> and it's a member of the bugsquad, so he has an indirect membership
<micahg> yofel: right, that's why it needs to be moderated now
<yofel> ok, then I confused your statement ;)
<nigel_nb> i gess seb128 has to take a look at that one
<yofel> as you're right
<nigel_nb> I wonder, doesn't he have any fear of screwing things up?  I'm always scared when I enter a comment
<hggdh> done. https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/100327
<ddecator> nigel_nb, it's almost like he wants to
<nigel_nb> ddecator, hm, that too!
<hggdh> nigel_nb: I declined him some 3 days ago
<nigel_nb> hggdh, he found a round-about way
<hggdh> ?
<hggdh> he is a member now?
<yofel> hggdh: indirect membership over the desktop bugs team
<hggdh> oh...
<ddecator> hggdh, his page shows the bugsquad icon
<hggdh> yes, if he is a member of desktop, he is a member of bugsquad
<hggdh> for the record, this is the other user I asked to block: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/100253
<ddecator> haha, any action on that yet?
<hggdh> nope
<ddecator> at least he finally stopped
<micahg> ddecator: stopped what?
<hggdh> yes, This is why I did not answer his last diabrite
<nigel_nb> stopped editing the description
<ddecator> micahg, updating the description of the bug every 5 minutes and threatening hggdh
<hggdh> not only editing the description -- changing status and  assigned to
<micahg> oh, that one
<ddecator> hggdh, did he?
<hggdh> yes. Look at the full activity log
<thekorn_> hi there!
<hggdh> (and, if you have the LP GM scripts, it will be shown in the bug itself)
<hggdh> hi thekorn_
<thekorn_> does anyone know about this bug-elevation-team?
<hggdh> yes. Forget it
<hggdh> thekorn_: see https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/100327
<ddecator> hggdh, haha, i never noticed that
<hggdh> (although there *may* be something on such a team, but we would have to think on it carefully. And certainly not make it so all-inclusive)
<thekorn_> hggdh: ok thanks
<thekorn_> my first thought was it is part of the team reorganisation process, but then I realized that some *random* user created it
<hggdh> yw
<hggdh> thekorn_: this has been an interesting weekend...
<ddecator> hggdh, agreed
<ddecator> hggdh, it's almost like some 4chan users got bored (no offense to anyone who reads 4chan)
<hggdh> heh
<BUGabundo> what is 4c?
<ddecator> BUGabundo, 4chan is an internet community with a reputation for messing with people...there is an article where they supposedly tell a kid to run a magnet over his hdd in order to recover his documents
<BUGabundo> trolls
<micahg> BUGabundo: BTW, with mbpurple, you can reply now
<ddecator> BUGabundo, exactly
<BUGabundo> micahg: always could
<BUGabundo> micahg: enable the plugins twigin
<micahg> BUGabundo: in context
<BUGabundo> you can???????
<BUGabundo> that's new to me
<micahg> BUGabundo: click on the user's name in the message
<BUGabundo> no, that doesn't put in context
<BUGabundo> it either open _just_ a new notice (dent)
<BUGabundo> or appends to the last one.... not always the correct context
<BUGabundo> XMPP bot does send threadID
<BUGabundo> and you can use "r ThreadID msg@
<BUGabundo> and you can use "r ThreadID msg"
<BUGabundo> and have that in proper context
<micahg> BUGabundo: it seems to keep context
<nigel_nb> what time does bdmurray come on?
<nigel_nb> anyone has a clue?
<hggdh> in about one hour
<nigel_nb> aw :( I'll be at work then
<bdmurray> nigel_nb: what's up
<nigel_nb> ah, well, thats nice :)
<nigel_nb> bdmurray, wanted to talk more about those sessions... I have a very much positive feedback for a monthly session
<cjohnston> howdy hggdh
<hggdh> hi cjohnston
<bdmurray> nigel_nb: okay, cool
<hggdh> how is ti going
<cjohnston> Ready to take a bat to the lappy
<cjohnston> You got some time to try to help me out?
<hggdh> :-) put in some nails, also
<cjohnston> lol
<hggdh> a bit -- I will be on and off (still logged, but following the weekend's deployment at my customer)
<cjohnston> okie...
<cjohnston> hggdh: I was able to get it to boot into the lucid kernel once this morning, but then on reboot it wouldnt again
<hggdh> did you set ACPI=off?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> nothinig
<cjohnston> hey qense
<cjohnston> unless im doing it wrong...
<hggdh> I remember hearing of an issue with newer kernels that would not boot, and one way out was ACPI=off
<cjohnston> hggdh: ^  but I did 'e', and then made a new line at the bottom and added acpi=off
<hggdh> no
<hggdh> you 'e', then you will se a series of line
<hggdh> s
<cjohnston> right..
<hggdh> then you 'e' again on the line that is booting the kernel (it should also have some other parms, like 'quiet'. Add it to the end of the line
<hggdh> then boot
<cjohnston> recordfail // insmod ext2 .....
<arand> hggdh: This acpi issue was primarily on virtualbox systems though, afaik...
<hggdh> oh. Then -- probably -- would not apply here. But it is worth a try.
<cjohnston> ok.. so linux /boot/vmlinuz......... ro quiet splash acpi=off  ?
<arand> cjohnston: might want ro remove the "quiet splash" as well, to see where it stops, if it does.
<hggdh> cjohnston: yes. Try it, but per arand it is not quite the environment. At least try it
<hggdh> yes indeed
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> hggdh: adding just the acpi=off did not work.. removing quiet splash and adding acpi=off worked
<cjohnston> 2.6.32-12-generic #17-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 5 08:16:30 UTC 2010
<hggdh> cjohnston: try now with removing quite/splash *only*
<hggdh> this may be related to plymouth
<cjohnston> success
<hggdh> there you go. Now, for this to be effective avery time, you need to update your grub2 config
<cjohnston> ok..
<seb128> nigel_nb, micahg: hey
<seb128> what was the ping about?
<micahg> seb128: about making the desktop bugs team moderated
<seb128> I don't fancy reading the backlog
<nigel_nb> seb128, can you close the desktop bugs team?
<seb128> why?
<nigel_nb> moderated
<micahg> seb128: bugsquad is now moderated
<seb128> and?
<micahg> desktop bugs is a member
<seb128> what is bugsquad?
<nigel_nb> seb128, https://launchpad.net/~r12056/+karma this character has been causing some mess
<seb128> does it give you any bug control?
<hggdh> cjohnston: edit /etc/default/grrub, and change the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT as needed; then run 'sudo update-grub'
<seb128> sorry but I'm always confusing bugsquad, bugcontrol, etc
 * micahg doesn't remember why the bugsquad team was closed
<hggdh> cjohnston: /etc/default/grub  I wrote it with too many 'r's
<micahg> seb128: no, jsut the title
<nigel_nb> micahg, well because half the members had not signed CoC
<seb128> so why does it need to be moderated?
<cjohnston> grrrrrrrrub?
<cjohnston> ;-)
<cjohnston> sounds like its time to eat
<micahg> bdmurray: ^^
<seb128> to give a short reply
<seb128> I don't want to spend time moderating a team which give no rights
<seb128> ie being member of not should make no difference
<seb128> it's just to show you triage some desktop bugs
<cjohnston> hggdh: any idea why quiet splash is cauing the problem?
<bdmurray> micahg: I'm indifferent about the desktop-bugs team being closed or not.  It made sense for the bug squad.
<hggdh> cjohnston: I *suspect* it may be related to usplash/pymouth
<nigel_nb> seb128, well, it gives us the wrong idea that a person might be a part of bug squad when he actually is not
<cjohnston> ok.. should i do any sort of follow up with a bug report? (or commenting on someone elses if you know of one?)
<hggdh> cjohnston: so, if you have time, you can try leaving 'quiet', and taking out usplash
<seb128> nigel_nb, what is bugsquad? what sort of people are there? and why is that important to know they are there?
<seb128> nigel_nb, I would expect knowing if people know what to do or not is important
<seb128> bug it they know what to do they should be in bugcontrol no?
<hggdh> cjohnston: I am not sure if this would be a dup, so please just comment your bug you what you did to be able to boot
<cjohnston> ok...
<bdmurray> seb128: the criteria is documented at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad.  Sign the CoC and know where the documentation is.
<seb128> does that bring any value?
<seb128> ie is that information worth the moderation work?
<bdmurray> seb128: on more than one ocassion people have come to me asking about someone who was in the bug squad because they thought being the in the bug squad meant something which it didn't.
<bdmurray> we've divided the moderation up among multiple team members and have scripted adding members so it is not that much work.
<cjohnston> hggdh: im rebooting right now with only quiet to see if that works
<nigel_nb> I'm off to work.  Later folks.
<seb128> bdmurray, well I'm rather wondering if we need a bugsquad team at all
<BUGabundo> seb128: quick question: is the no more alt+NUM shortcut to move between nautilus tabs a new feature or a bug?
<seb128> bdmurray, well I'm rather wondering if we need a bugsquad team at all on launchpad
<seb128> BUGabundo, no clue
<cjohnston> hggdh: it worked with only queit
<seb128> BUGabundo, I don't use tabs
<BUGabundo> mew
<cjohnston> spelled the correct way of course
<BUGabundo> cause having then at bottom is bad, having not keyboard shortcuts is even worse
<vish> bdmurray: if desktop team being a member of bugsquad is the problem , why not just remove the desktop team as a member of bugsquad?
<vish> desktop bugs team*
<vish> folks can join each team separately ..
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray - i just noticed that people can openly join bugsquad (unmoderated, albeit indirectly) by joining desktop-bugs. (desktop-bugs is a member of bugsquad). is that intended?
<cjohnston> chrisccoulson: they are talking about that right now
<chrisccoulson> oh
<chrisccoulson> heh
 * vish just found that the new "moderation" , did not work .. the team approved an idler with no bug experience :(
<vish> bug squad admins need to be a bit more careful :)
 * cjohnston almost things (which will get me kicked out) that you shouldnt be able to join bugsquad until you finish moderation
<cjohnston> mentorship
<cjohnston> whatever word im trying to use
<hggdh> I do not think we need to be that restrictive. For starters, anyone can work on a bug. The bugSquad is mostly to give people a bit more of official status
 * charlie-tca thought bugsquad was where you learn how to triage
<hggdh> by closing bugSquad, we are trying to have a minimum -- for example, you *must* sign the CoC
<charlie-tca> But not necessarily experience in bug work. It does let us tell you to read the wiki, though
<vish> hggdh: i thought the point was the squad had "idlers" with 0 karma?
<vish> and to filter them out
<hggdh> both points are correct. We really do not know who is a triager, and we are trying toget them to accept the CoC, read the wiki, etc
<hggdh> so now we have 2k member, and I very much doubt 400 of them are active
<hggdh> mentorship gives one a direct access to -control
<hggdh> (if successful, of course)
<hggdh> and now we are experience the Law of Unintended Consequences ;-)
<vish> hggdh: karma can be misleading too , this member recently joined with _no_ bug experience https://launchpad.net/~drsganesh
<bdmurray> vish: no bug experience is required though
<vish> bdmurray: we aernt even sure he has read the wiki's [i noticed him since he joined elementary team , I'v given him time to contact us and communicate directly with us]
<qense> bdmurray: Did you have time to review my merge request for the apport-bugpatterns? I could have pushed directly, but I wanted to make sure I'd done nothing wrong and that you're OK with the small changes I made to the search-bugs script.
 * kklimonda wonders how did drsganesh get over 6k karma from specification tracking.. what is "specification tracking"
<bdmurray> qense: not yet, today
<vish> kklimonda: its from just opening random blueprints..
<qense> bdmurray: that's fine
<vish> kklimonda: he has used the blueprints as a brainstorm site :(
<hggdh> vish: that's fine. Any new member has a 3-months membership. If no bug work, s/he is out.
<qense> cjohnston: I'm sorry I didn't respond to your ping earlier. I suffer from the Plymouth freezes, so when I pressed enter to answer my system froze. :S What did you want to say?
<cjohnston> I believe I just said hi qense.. maybe good morning
<qense> cjohnston: ah! Well then, hi to you too. ;)
<vish> hggdh: ah.. cool.. that should work... [i noticed this member since he applied for elementary team too ;)
<qense> afk
<cjohnston> :-)
<hggdh> vish: what you need to join bugSquad is the *interest* to work on bugs (and sign the CoC, read the wiki, etc). *After* you join, you are expected to work on bugs
<hggdh> so no previous experience
<vish> got it
<hggdh> vish: so -- no bug work after 3 months of joining... no renewal
<duanedesign> bdmurray: which file creates the <package>.data file for the bug graphs at ~brian/complete-graphs/
<hggdh> vish: although I agree that DrG seems more interested in collecting team icons than anything else
<vish>  yeah... :(
<hggdh> but, still, there is the benefit of doubt. "seems to" is *not* "is"
<hggdh> (the old issue about correlation and causation...)
<vish> hggdh: yup.. I noticed his pattern , but he is a member of the brainstorm moderators.. hence approved him , but with a shorter leash than bug squad [since we have branches ;)]
 * vish is more worried of accidental deletions of branches :s
<hggdh> folks, please have a look at http://search.gmane.org/?query=&author=Rhett+Trappman&group=gmane.linux.ubuntu.bugs.general&sort=date&DEFAULTOP=and
<hggdh> this r12whatever has to be stopped. NOW
<vish> *sigh* , why do people do stuff like that :(
<charlie-tca> Same character that created the new team saturday, isn't he
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: what happened now?
<hggdh> the guy is assigning tasks to anybody, left and right
<hggdh> see the gmane link abote
 * vish googles rhett trapmman
<hggdh> above
<cjohnston> Do you all want me to go through them and unassign them?
<vish> http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/blogs/rhett_trappman/index.php
<vish> that seems to be him^
<charlie-tca> Is he using a script to do that? Seems like they are multiplying real fast
<vish> might be
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: i just got in, no link above
<hggdh> no, I do not believe so.
<kklimonda> he has also removed cve links from some bug..
<kklimonda> bcurtiswx, http://search.gmane.org/?query=&author=Rhett+Trappman&group=gmane.linux.ubuntu.bugs.general&sort=date&DEFAULTOP=and
<hggdh> Join the Bug-Squad. We guarantee you will not be bored ;-)
<bcurtiswx> what is being done right now to notify people to stop him.. or stopping him?
<cjohnston> lol
<vish> lol
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: I opened a question on answers.lp.net/launchpad asking him to be blocked. We are now waiting for someone there to act on it
<cjohnston> maybe see if anyone is active on the lp channels who could look into it?
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: can we bug (no pun intended) someone to get this done faster
<charlie-tca> hggdh: You opened one on him, too? he is not the same character that yelled back saturday
<bcurtiswx> cjohnston: nice.. :D
<hggdh> charlie-tca: yes, I opened two different requests to block, one for each
<charlie-tca> They sure seem slow about it
<hggdh> cjohnston: you might try. When I asked it on #LP I was told to open a question (in fact, nobody answered me, I got the hint from w_grant here)
<cjohnston> gotcha..
 * hggdh goes busy with work
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: whats the link to it.. i'll start annoying LP
<cjohnston> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/100327
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/100327 and https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/100253
<mrand> I found a previous case where they closed an abusive account.  Looks on average to take 1 to 3 days.
<mrand> Was a year ago.
<cjohnston> How do we go about fixing the mess?
<LimCore> oh man Steve Langasek is sometimes a bit irritating ;)     security vulnerability: yes → no   huh.
<bcurtiswx> Steve's cool tho.
<hggdh> LimCore: Steve knows what he is talking about
<arand> I don't really see how https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager-core/+bug/518665 is a dupe of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager-core/+bug/518658, or is this because dist-upgrade reports should be bulked?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518665 in update-manager-core (Ubuntu) "Panel disorder after hardy2lucid upgrade (dup-of: 518658)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518658 in update-manager-core (Ubuntu) "nautilus error on hardy2lucid upgrade (affects: 1) (dups: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<LimCore> I'm nominating 474327 for SRU in karmic
<charlie-tca> I hate that new button, how do you find who did the duping?
<LimCore> bug #474327
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 474327 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "Overwrite/destroy not-empty partition due to lack of vol_id from udev (affects: 2)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/474327
<hggdh> charlie-tca: should be in the activity log
<cjohnston> hggdh: can you please join #launchpad
<LimCore> hggdh: I bet, it's just that I have wider scope of what I see as security vulnerability. Imho it is better to be safe then sorry
<mrand> LimCore: Yes.  That may be a data corruption problem, but it doesn't look to me like a security problem.
<LimCore> mrand: right; I hope it is enough for SRU, (masive) user data loss is a criteria fror SRU
<cjohnston> thanks hggdh
 * LimCore edits one more detail in description
<arand> charlie-tca: You find the dupe-meister through the full activity log.
<charlie-tca> mrand: I don't see enough information on those to determine they are duplicates. I would suspect he missed the first words on the summary
<charlie-tca> found him, thanks hggdh and arand
<LimCore> how do I "Upload the fixed package to release-proposed" (for SRU)? I have the edited by me sources on disc and debpatch was generated/attached to bug
<charlie-tca> I think I can undo that
<arand> charlie-tca: Was that in reference to my two bugs? arand != mrand ;)
<mrand> arand: I'm sure it was.
<hggdh> just a small permutation with loss
<kklimonda> LimCore, you have to find someone with upload rights who will sponsor it
<LimCore> who can do that?
<kklimonda> LimCore, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<charlie-tca> yes, sorry about the name
<charlie-tca> I unduped
<arand> charlie-tca: cheers.
<LimCore> ah bdmurray already subscribed sponsors.
<cjohnston> yayyyayyayayay!
<cjohnston> tis atleast a start hggdh
<charlie-tca> Now to start undoing the damage, huh?
<cjohnston> is there an easy way to do that?
<cjohnston> or just go through his search and undo what he did do
<charlie-tca> Not that I know of. I think you could use search or the gmane list
<cjohnston> should we go on and start doing that?
<cjohnston> i have some time... but id like someone to say yes first
<cjohnston> And should I comment that I'm reversing what was done incorrectly?
<charlie-tca> Okay, I can say yes, I think. Check them and if the change is wrong, coreect it and comment on it.
<cjohnston> all the subscriptions and stuff are safe to remove? and assignees?
<charlie-tca> Every change will generate more email for everybody involved.
<cjohnston> It's up to someone who knows more than I do.. I know itll generate a ton of email... so.... i dunno
<charlie-tca> Check the activity logs to see what changes were made. If the abuser assigned/subscribed people, yes, it is safe to remove them
<cjohnston> ok
<hggdh> yes, we will have to go throught the gmane search. Each email will tell us what he did, and we can undo it
<charlie-tca> Change assigned back to nobody, undup where needed, etc
<cjohnston> and of course he made stuff security so i cant get into some
<charlie-tca> Let us know which ones those are, we can try to fix them, too
<hggdh> you should, as long as we (the team) is ssubscribed
<hggdh> oh. You are not -control yet...
<cjohnston> nope
<cjohnston> i guess i cant un-nominate either
<charlie-tca> oh-oh. So one of us in bugcontrol will need to go them, too
<qense> cjohnston: nope, only the drivers can accept or reject that
<hggdh> cjohnston: accepting/rejecting nominations can only be done by the package maintainers
<cjohnston> ok
<charlie-tca> cjohnston: just make a comment that it may not be appropriate for the nomination, so they can read it
<qense> What are we going to do with the bug-elevation-team? Keep it? ;)
<cjohnston> take it and use it to take over the world
<qense> :P
<charlie-tca> I thought it was killed already.
<charlie-tca> Why hasn't it been deleted yet?
<qense> I think anyone of us can kill it, we're indirect members of Ubuntu Bugs
<charlie-tca> Yes, I didn't want to kill it over the weekend, but if we now know it is bogus, it could be deleted.
<cjohnston> I can't access bug 260918
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 260918 in xawtv (Fedora) (and 37 other projects) "needed: libv4l and associated application patches (or "gspca stopped working in 2.6.27") (affects: 68) (dups: 28)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260918
<hggdh> I think it can now. And I agree with charlie-tca -- we wanted to wait and get more views, just in case (I do not believe in witches, but that they exist they do, etc, etc. Or, better safe than sorry)
<qense> Who is going to delete it?
<hggdh> we accept proposals ;-)
<qense> pick me!
 * bcurtiswx draws from a hat
<hggdh> what was the team name?
<bcurtiswx> and the winner is.....
<bcurtiswx> qense!! congrats
<charlie-tca> qense +1
<qense> yay! I won!
<LimCore> pick my bug to be sponsored \o/
<qense> everybody, kiss https://edge.launchpad.net/~bug-elevation-team goodbye!
 * bcurtiswx lights match
<hggdh> bye bye, so long, farewell, etc, etc
 * hggdh *really* has to work now
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: what is work?
<bcurtiswx> :P
<cjohnston> work is over rated
 * LimCore steals hggdh's keyboard
<bcurtiswx> Limcore you've only given him the BEST excuse NOT to reply to us.. thx
<LimCore> he can still use x keyboard
<charlie-tca> I am on 260918, will fix what I can
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: work is what pays me. The rest is pleasure :-)
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: who do you work for.. i can take a few servers down if you want
<hggdh> oh, just noted LimCore stole my keyboard. Cannot answer anymore ;-)
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: right now I want the up. Then I will be done here, and can return home...
<qense> bug 422536 is quite annoying as well, btw. Loads and loads of useless changes.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 422536 in linux (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 5 other projects) "EDAC amd64: WARNING: ECC is NOT currently enabled by the BIOS. Module will NOT be loaded. (affects: 877) (dups: 111)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422536
<qense> It was one of the bugs that inspired for the bugpatterns, so it has quite some dups.
<qense> 111, to be precise
<cjohnston> bug 496923 i am unable to make the changes
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 496923 in postgresql-8.4 (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 20 other projects) "Security/bug fix release: 8.4.2, 8.3.9, 8.1.19 (affects: 1)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496923
<vish> qense: havent yet deleted the elevetion team? [i can still see it]
<qense> vish: I was waiting for the maillist to be deactivated.
<cjohnston> I thought about joining it just for giggles
<cjohnston> lol
<vish> ah cool
<arand> http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=site:launchpad.net+rhett+trappman&hl=en&filter=0 Seems to catch a few which arent on the gmane list..
<qense> what is the gmane list?
<arand> qense: http://search.gmane.org/?query=&author=Rhett+Trappman&group=gmane.linux.ubuntu.bugs.general&sort=date&DEFAULTOP=and&xFILTERS=Glinux.ubuntu.bugs.general-Arhett-Atrappman---A
<qense> Does he have his own news group?
<charlie-tca> Gmane is just easy to search
<charlie-tca> It maintains several of the mailing lists in Ubuntu
<qense> ah
<charlie-tca> Much easier to search than the mailing list archives
<charlie-tca> bug 496923 done
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 496923 in postgresql-8.4 (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 20 other projects) "Security/bug fix release: 8.4.2, 8.3.9, 8.1.19 (affects: 1)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496923
<arand> charlie-tca: Do a search in LP by bug importance, seems this fella has been on those systematically.
<cjohnston> qense: bug 431217 - is the LP link he did correct or should it be removed
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 431217 in msttcorefonts (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "package ttf-mscorefonts-installer 2.6 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 642) (dups: 92)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/431217
<charlie-tca> I believe it. All we can do is try to fix it
<qense> cjohnston: What LP link?
<cjohnston> the branch lp:ubuntu/karmic/msttcorefonts
<qense> ah
<qense> cjohnston: I'm not sure if it makes any sense, I don't think they were related.
<cjohnston> okie.. will remove..
<cjohnston> I saw you were on that one.. so i figured id ask you ;-)
<qense> :) I just fixed the status.
<qense> It has been said over and over again, but maybe we should just lock bugs that have a certain number of duplicates or subscribers or at least one heat.
<cjohnston> best i can tell guys, http://search.gmane.org/?query=&author=Rhett+Trappman&group=gmane.linux.ubuntu.bugs.general&sort=date&DEFAULTOP=and&xFILTERS=Glinux.ubuntu.bugs.general-Arhett-Atrappman---A   everything except for the two I mentioned, i have fixed
<qense> good
<cjohnston> I'm looking at that google page now...
<charlie-tca> Great! Thanks for helping, cjohnston
<charlie-tca> I took care of the two you mentioned
<cjohnston> thanks
<cjohnston> sometimes its nice only working two days a week
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> can take care of things quickly
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: can you use ubuntu-bugpatterns with Ground Control (if you've tried).. my search results come up empty every time
<bcurtiswx> i've filed a bug, but i just want to make sure its not me
<bdmurray> I haven't played with ground control at all
<cjohnston> GC is fun...
<cjohnston> atleast for what i have learned how to use
<bcurtiswx> it can't find the ~ubuntu-bugpattern branch.. so i requested that if we know the branch there should be a way to put it in without a search
<qense> bcurtiswx: lp:~ubuntu-desktop/apport/ubuntu-bugpatterns iirc
<qense> no
<qense> lp:~ubuntu-bugcontrol/apport/ubuntu-bugpatterns
<qense> We should be able to commit to it, as members of Bug Control.
<bcurtiswx> qense: yup i know.. its just that GC doesn't see it
<qense> ah
<yofel> what was groun control again?
<yofel> *ground
<cjohnston> a nautilus gui for bzr?
<bcurtiswx> ^^that
<yofel> ah
<cjohnston> ;-)
<cjohnston> its cool
<cjohnston> if only i could really use it.. lol
<yofel> well, I don't use gnome so I'll forget about it
<cjohnston> heres one for yall...
<cjohnston> Rhett signed his bug report Nick
<cjohnston> bug 518639
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518639 in meta-kde (Ubuntu) "keyboard dosn't exsists under GNOME but not under KDE (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518639
<yofel> wth...
<LimCore> it disintegrates under gnome =)
<cjohnston> he also wants to join https://edge.launchpad.net/~registry
<qense> I have to agree that rhett trappmann doesn't sound like a real name.
<qense> I want to be part of registry as well!
<LimCore> does it come with ladies that dig developers?
<thekorn> has anybody saved the list of related bugreport for this user before asking to deactivating this account?
<qense> If you pronounce rhett with a long e, which if you know a bit about german the 'h' already indicates, you could make it sound like the Dutch word 'reet', which means ass or crack. Trappmann could be interpreted as Kickman
<jpds> cjohnston: He's been desactivated.
<charlie-tca> He only had three bugs listede
<qense> thekorn: already removed
<charlie-tca> thekorn: he was subscribed to three bugs total
<cjohnston> ok.. to all: I have also done the reports google has found... anyone got other suggestions?
<arand> cjohnston: I think the cleaning might be a bigger project than expected, here's what a brief look through all "critical" ubuntu bugs yielded (only nomination it seems): http://pastebin.com/m4fab1440 This is by far not all (just continue down the list of ubuntu-bugs sorted by importance... Seems like we could use some heavier measures.
<LimCore> I should totally report most severe bugs as user Kcoc Yeknod
<jpds> cjohnston: If you find any spammers or plain, obvious, annoying users report them at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<qense> Can't we search the activity logs with launchpadlib?
<thekorn> qense, no
<qense> aw
<qense> hi etali
<cjohnston> jpds: we did.. hggdh did actually
<jpds> I saw.
<cjohnston> arand: as of now though there isnt much we can do about nominations
<hggdh> they will, eventually, be dealt with
<thekorn> what the problem with nominations?
<etali> hi qense
<qense> thekorn: loads of them
<thekorn> ok, he set alot of them ....
<hggdh> he went into a frenzy of nominations
<qense> he opened one for each release for each task
<qense> burrying the legitimate ones
<thekorn> maybe someone with direct DB access can give us a list of all bugs he ever touched, or set nominations
<cjohnston> arand: how did you do that search?
<etali> qense: Sorry for the slow response to your mails - my PSU blew, took my mobo with it and trashed a hard drive too - right around the time my tax return was due.  Been a stressful few weeks :(  Will be looking out for the next bug day though.
<qense> etali: No need to apologise. I'm sorry for your computer, you can't do anything against that.
<hggdh> we already have this, from the LP extensions
<arand> cjohnston: simply https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance
<hggdh> the gmane email list
<chrisccoulson> etali - not having much luck then? ;)
<etali> qense:  Thanks.
<etali> chrisccoulson:  Well.... I got an upgrade out of it :)  However I also found out there were some folders not covered by my regular backup strategy.
<qense> etali: If you've got a question don't hesitate to ping me a IRC. If I'm not there, just send a mail.
<arand> cjohnston: I expect he (or a script) has done the same and simply plowed through the bugs by importance... I have no idea how far he's gotten..
<kamalmostafa> bugcontrol please...  I have triaged bug 306268, and request its importance be set to "Low" (based on the submitter's implication that the bug was specific to one particular program feature and/or a particular input file).
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 306268 in xnec2c (Ubuntu) "xnec2c crashes for horizontal polarization" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306268
<etali> qense: Thanks, will do.
<qense> etali: good ;)
<hggdh> arand: http://search.gmane.org/?query=&author=Rhett+Trappman&group=gmane.linux.ubuntu.bugs.general&sort=date&DEFAULTOP=and
<qense> btw, guys, I found that I lack the skills to properly dismantle a team. Mere mortals cannot purge maillist, you need to be a member of ~mailing-list-experts if you want that according to bug #237210
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 237210 in launchpad-registry "should be a way to delete/disconnect a mailing list (dups: 3)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237210
<hggdh> qense: in this case we will be a <sigh/> question opened against launchpad
<arand> hggdh: That does not catch the hundreds(+/-??) of bugs where only nominations have been done.
<qense> yes inded
<qense> I'll do that
<hggdh> arand: a nomination does not generate an email?
<cjohnston> the gmane only has 17 listings to
<cjohnston> tho
<cjohnston> thats how i finished so fast ;-)
<arand> hggdh: They don't show up on the bug list it seems...
<qense> hggdh: wait, I'll ask someone from the team. Jorge just appeared.
 * charlie-tca thinks that comes as no surprise that we can create but not delete teams
<hggdh> OK. try going to the guy's LP page, ans search on all bugs related to him (every one he touched should be there)
<cjohnston> hggdh: good point
<arand> hggdh: seems like that didn't work either, I tried before, (and now the profile is gone though...
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> heh
<charlie-tca> His bug page showed three total
<thekorn> that's why I asked if anybody has saved his buglist ;)
<hggdh> I will try a quick URL hack
<arand> I don't think nominations alone show up in the buglist either, for some reason...
<qense> bug-elevation-team is deleted!
<chrisccoulson> yay! \o/
<chrisccoulson> good-riddance
<charlie-tca> Thank you very much, qense
<qense> charlie-tca: Most of the hard work was done by jorge, he purged the mailing list. ;)
<charlie-tca> He deserves a big thank you too, then
<hggdh> sigh. LP is timing out for me
<thekorn> HE is back again :(
<thekorn> https://edge.launchpad.net/~12056-wikianswers
<qense> thekorn: IP ban! IP ban!
<hggdh> LOL
<qense> Can we request a ban right away to prevent new damage?
 * hggdh runs around, throw ashes, rips part of his clothes
<ddecator> i'm working on bug 517449, which i think is a 'wishlist' item, but i'm not sure if this would be a small change or require enough work that i should point the person to the brainstorm site
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 517449 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Notify outstanding updates at logout/shutdown (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517449
<hggdh> qense: I am against it right now. We have to give him a chance
<thekorn> and one of his first actions was to mess up one of my bugreports in one of my projects, n0000b
<hggdh> oh, already?
<qense> I think that CVE and security bugs should at least be locked.
<thekorn> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/zeitgeist/+bug/406054  he even assigned me
<qense> He shouldn't be able to disrupt such critical workflows.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 406054 in zeitgeist "Export extensions and dataproviders into a new package (affects: 1)" [High,Incomplete]
<thekorn> I'm wondering if he is using the API for nominations
<qense> he may be a clever little troll!
<qense> grrr
<hggdh> well. I stand corrected. I wanted to give him a chance. He blew it
<qense> hggdh: You're a good person, you proved that for the least.
<kamalmostafa> bugcontrol please...   I request bug 306268 be set to [Low,Incomplete] since the problem is specific to one particular program feature.
<kamalmostafa> And that bug 496347 be set to [Low,Triaged] since an easy work-around has been identified and the problem is reported upstream.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 306268 in xnec2c (Ubuntu) "xnec2c crashes for horizontal polarization" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306268
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 496347 in xlog (Ubuntu) "xlog: qrz.com lookup fails - incorrect URL (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496347
<charlie-tca> kamalmostafa: you asked question in bug 306268, but have not gotten a response back yet. Incomplete would be the correct status for that.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 306268 in xnec2c (Ubuntu) "xnec2c crashes for horizontal polarization" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306268
<charlie-tca> We generally set importance when status can be confirmed
<ddecator> anyone here know much about update-manager?
<cjohnston> it manages my updates
<ddecator> well i'm glad it's working for you cjohnston haha
<kamalmostafa> charlie-tca: Yes, I understand that 306268 should remain Incomplete until I get a reply from the submitter, but based on his report I thought we'd set it as "Low" anyway.  Thanks for the clarification.
<cjohnston> I had to... sorry
<ddecator> i'm still trying to decide if bug 517449 is 'wishlist' or if i should point the OP to the brainstorm page. idk how much work it would take to implement the idea into update-manager
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 517449 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Notify outstanding updates at logout/shutdown (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517449
<charlie-tca> kamalmostafa: no problem, the other one is confirmed by crimsun already. Thanks for helping
<charlie-tca> ddecator: it was beat to death in ayatana mailing list last year.
<charlie-tca> I would expect wishlist at best
<kamalmostafa> charlie-tca, crimsun: thanks folks.
<ddecator> charlie-tca, so is there anything on lp that you know of that i can just link this too?
<charlie-tca> I dropped that group, but if ayatana is still active, they could be assigned/subscribed. The only bug I remember is the notify-osd bug, that had over 100 duplicates and hundreds of comments.
<charlie-tca> I got frustrated with the "disapproved" and quit following them
<ddecator> charlie-tca, so you think it should be marked wishlist and then let the devs decide whether or not to reconsider it?
<charlie-tca> Yup. I think the usability group will then disapprove it since they did during karmic
<ddecator> well it doesn't hurt to at least have it triaged so it's taken care of...can someone please set bug 517449 to [wishlist,triaged]?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 517449 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Notify outstanding updates at logout/shutdown (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517449
<charlie-tca> done
<ddecator> thanks charlie-tca, i appreciate the help
<charlie-tca> Keep up the good work
<kamalmostafa> bugcontrol please...   I request bug 316009 be set to [Low, Triaged] -- the submitter is correct: multimon should suggest sox.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 316009 in kino (Ubuntu) "Inaccurate Estimate of Export Time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316009
<kamalmostafa> oops wrong bug
<kamalmostafa> I request bug 361009 be set to [Low, Triaged] -- the submitter is correct: multimon should suggest sox.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 361009 in multimon (Ubuntu) "Please add 'sox' to multimon Suggests: packages (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/361009
<yofel> kamalmostafa: can you submit that to debian too if it's not already filed there as the package is synced from there
<charlie-tca> That is already done in lucid
<yofel> oh indeed
<charlie-tca> Lucid does install sox with multimon
<yofel> it depends on sox
<charlie-tca> It is listed as a depends
<kamalmostafa> How did I miss that?
<charlie-tca> Probably looked at karmic.
<kamalmostafa> Oh!  I actually grepped for "Suggests:" only!
<kamalmostafa> Well... it's not actually right then -- it *should not* depend on 'sox', just Suggest it.
<yofel> yes, in 1.0-5:   * depend upon sox. (Closes: #555391)
<yofel> debian 555391
<ubot4> Debian bug 555391 in multimon "should depend on sox" [Normal,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/555391
<charlie-tca> reporter does not give any version.
<kamalmostafa> Well, its certainly not a big deal at all -- but its not actually right.  :-)  multimon's main functionality doesn't need sox.
<charlie-tca> bug is invalid, then?
<kamalmostafa> Well, not "Invalid" but "Fix Released", right?
<kamalmostafa> I mean -- the LP bug 361009 could be set to "Fix Released".  I do consider the Deb bug invalid, but that's a separate issue.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 361009 in multimon (Ubuntu) "Please add 'sox' to multimon Suggests: packages (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/361009
<yofel> well, fix released would be ok here, but put the changelog in the comment too where it says it was fixed
<yofel> the debian changelog for 1.0-5 (like the launchpad janitor does)
<kamalmostafa> Yup, will do.  Okay, scratch my request for that one.
<kamalmostafa> thanks folks!
<yofel> kamalmostafa: you might want to link the debian bug too so that we have a complete documentation
<kamalmostafa> yofel: sure will.
<hggdh> bdmurray: is the busquad ML moderated?
<bdmurray> hggdh: yeah
<bdmurray> hggdh: good thing too since someone was assigning bugs to the team
<LimCore> bdmurray: would you sponsor that bug where you set patch tag? bug #474327
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 474327 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "Overwrite/destroy not-empty partition due to lack of vol_id from udev (affects: 2)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/474327
<bdmurray> LimCore: no, because cryptsetup is in main
<LimCore> you are not in main sponsors?
<bdmurray> LimCore: No, I am not
<LimCore> sometimes I feel its like 5 hours talking to do 5 minute work, with some bug fixes ;)
<LimCore> perhaps more developer time of sponsors is needed
<hggdh> bdmurray: yes, you missed the exciting weekend we had ;-)
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: I think the pattern for LP: #459366 should be a wee bit more specific
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: perhaps also adding emit_signal?
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: ok lemme go to that bug again one sec
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: ok, so that last section.  I'll make sure to add those in the future.. i'll go change that now
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: lots of things could cause TypeErrors so being specific as to what is best
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: not a prob.. i learn best as I go along.. get as much hands on as I can without risking breakage
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: changed :D thx for the heads up
<LimCore> if developers of say subversion suck at implementing loging and security
<LimCore> lets say someone would provide a custom patch to fix given things. What are chances to get it quickly to Ubuntu perhaps even before upstream
<persia> Low.
<persia> Most significant feature growth is left to upstream except in the case where some specific Ubuntu developer is pushing really hard to get something done.
<persia> And in most of those cases, that Ubuntu Developer is working closely with upstream, and so the patches tend to land around the same time.
<LimCore> I really hare when I find our someone broke something apparently by share stupidity
<LimCore> *typos
<LimCore> svnserve uses config/authz for secuity access controll... but completly ignores it when it -t mode (when accessing via SSH tunel, a common use case)  wtf!?
<LimCore> I bet the fix is something like  + check_authz_access(this_request);  But it will take me hours or days to find WHERE to fix it ;)
<LimCore> oh, also you would thought there is a work-around with scripting hooks. But, there are like 10 hooks executed on various things.. and NONE of them is executed on READ access (only on write access)... jesus.
<LimCore> persia: I can make an PPA with the unnoobified version of svn and give that to people who need it, right?
<persia> I can't speak to your ability, but there's no theoretical limit to what can be in a third-party repository.
<kamalmostafa> Hi persia...  Thanks for pushing me to do a proper round of bug triaging -- it was a good experience.  I discovered the greasemonkey tools and re-discovered a neat package I had forgotten about.  I submitted my application to ~ubuntu-bugcontrol earlier today.
<LimCore> if tool by design is not very secure in some aspect, is this a security bug?
<persia> kamalmostafa: Excellent.  Best of luck with your application.
<persia> LimCore: Not if the insecurity is documented clearly.
<LimCore> it is very not obvious, even to experienced svn users
<LimCore> you may think that you can switch from https to svn+ssh access method,  but surprise surprise, if you do, then  authz (access restrictions file) is just ignored
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-02-09
<LimCore> is there some count in user's profile on LP related to patches that made it into ubuntu or upstream? like in karma
<persia> No.
<Jordan_U> The instructions given in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/453579/comments/200, "dd if=<iso name> of=/dev/<ext*4* partition>/<some file name> bs=512MB " are potentially dangerous since it suggests outputting to the device node in /dev itself rather than a file on that filesystem. Is it an over reaction to post a comment prominently warning against following these directions?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 453579 in linux (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 3 other projects) "in-place corruption of large files *without fsck or reboot* reported with linux 2.6.31-14.46 on ext4 (affects: 22) (dups: 1)" [Critical,Triaged]
<LimCore> Jordan_U: imho, users are likelly to make mistakes following instructions, and user-data-loss is horrible always
<ali12341> that wouldn't even work, would it?
<Jordan_U> ali12341, In most cases it would just result in a syntax or permissions error
<ali12341> file not found, i would have thought?
<LimCore> hmm since when /dev/partition/filename  will work?
<Jordan_U> ali12341, Depends on what they write. /dev/sda1/filename would be file not found, and /dev/sda1 /filename would give unknown option "/filename"
<Jordan_U> That's why I am wondering if a prominent warning is appropriate or not
<ali12341> it looks like a typo to me, they didn't mean to write /dev/ at all
<Jordan_U> ali12341, I have no doubt that the author didn't mean that, but it is what people will read and try to follow
<ali12341> i'd say it is appropriate then
<Jordan_U> Does "**WARNING** Do not run the dd command in the above comment **WARNING**" and an explanation seem reasonable?
<Jordan_U> Or is there anyone that could just fix the original comment?
<LimCore> bug #519083 - svn security. I would like to fix it and with your help push it to ubuntu quickly :)
<ubot4> LimCore: Bug 519083 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/519083 is private
<persia> Comments may not be edited.
<wgrant> The only way to edit comments is with SQL, and that facility is not used lightly.
<LimCore> now public
<ali12341> huh, rhett trappmann has touched this bug too... crazy
<wgrant> Has he still just the two accounts?
<ali12341> well, he has one less now i think
<wgrant> Both are suspended.
<LimCore> what is his account name on LP?
<wgrant> r12056
<wgrant> And 12056-wikianswers
<hggdh> yes. So far
<LimCore> no page with such address https://bugs.launchpad.net/~r12056   by suspended you ment deleted + with all trace removed?
<wgrant> Suspended accounts are not visible in the web UI.
<wgrant> (You can tell that an account is suspended because it says 'Page gone' rather than 'Page not found'.)
<hggdh> I really wish he would pop in here so we could talk with him
<wgrant> That would be pleasant.
<LimCore> ok guys, actually it's me :o
<hggdh> LimCore: right now, if you say this, you will be gone in a jiff
<LimCore> hehe no Im joking
<LimCore> all of mine bug reports make sense, and nothing like missing keyboard ;)
<LimCore> most of my report are very helpfull I hope
<LimCore> what did he do, created nonsense reports?
<hggdh> went on assigning bugs to random people/teams, nominating everything, etc
<LimCore> you could develop some anti-spam tools, or update existing
<LimCore> if something then perhaps I can help review some ideas
<yofel> there was a nonsense report I think, but the nonsense bug-elevation-team was more entertaining
<LimCore> perhaps allow given actions only after some time and creating a few bug reports (that where not deleted right after)
<hggdh> not really. Doing something like that would mean closing LP more. I would rather have it open and deal with the problems we find -- which are rare, BTW
<LimCore> bug-elevation-team  ?
<hggdh> also
<LimCore> hggdh: there is _1_ thing that new-LP-users want to do (quickly) - report/comment a bug.  All else doesnt have to be super-open.
<yofel> LimCore: he created a team and  invited just about every team he could find into it (including the admins etc.) and set 'Ubuntu Bugs' as the owner
<LimCore> woot
<LimCore> don't you have option to send a PM to user or something, and ask him to contact you as you said; or just email?
<Jordan_U> Ok, I am about to post this to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/453579 if it looks OK : http://pastebin.com/m666af34e
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 453579 in linux (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 3 other projects) "in-place corruption of large files *without fsck or reboot* reported with linux 2.6.31-14.46 on ext4 (affects: 22) (dups: 1)" [Critical,Triaged]
<hggdh> interesting. I cannot start firefox anymore
<micahg> hggdh: which version?
<hggdh> 3.6
<hggdh> ooohhhh xul-ext-firegpg is the culprit
<hggdh> I have it again. micahg want me to open a bug on it?
 * micahg thinks there is a bug
<hggdh> k. This was with the brand-new, just-put-available firegpg
<micahg> hggdh: yeah, 0.7.9 should support 3.6
<micahg> 64 bit?
<LimCore> oh dear god
<LimCore> what it is with firefox plugins and failures on 64bit
<LimCore> it's not year 2005
<micahg> LimCore: upstream doesn't always support it
<LimCore> firebug, bugzilla and now you say also firegpg
<micahg> also there still aren't any official 64 bit builds of FF
<micahg> but soon
<hggdh> micahg: yes, 64, and 0.7.10
<LimCore> s/bugzilla/enigmail
<micahg> hggdh: no idea
<LimCore> kde ssl information should allow to copy-past the text. what package to report against?
<micahg> hggdh: makes sense, no xulrunner 1.9.2
<micahg> hggdh: please file a bug and subcribe me
<hggdh> darn. micahg I cannot, I am using ffox from the mozillateam ppa
<hggdh> ubuntu-bug spits it away
<hggdh> oh
<hggdh> I *can* got straight into LP...
<micahg> hggdh: no, file against firegpg, not firefox
<hggdh> ok
<micahg> hggdh: it needs to be rebuilt once xul192 is uploaded
<micahg> which needs to happen this week
<micahg> along with TB3
 * micahg will be back later
<LimCore> anyone uses apt-cacher? I want to confirm bug 516500.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516500 in apt-cacher (Ubuntu) "apt-cacher sometimes dissallows to download given packages untill cache is fixed. Failed to fetch (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516500
<kklimonda> heh, is wubi really officially supported? /me is looking at bug 477104
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 477104 in grub2 (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 3 other projects) "After 9.10 grub update can not boot into Wubi install (affects: 125) (dups: 9)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/477104
<nigel_nb> kklimonda, yep.  It is.  Its on every ubuntu cd I believe
<crimsun> sorry for the bug spam; I have about 200 more PA bugsto close tonight
<crimsun> already closed ~100
<crimsun> (all resolved in Lucid)
<nigel_nb> crimsun, that is a *lot* of bugs :)
<nigel_nb> hats off to you buddy :)
<nigel_nb> can "Bug Squad" now see private bugs?
<kklimonda> nigel_nb, I don't think so
<nigel_nb> kklimonda, well, I seem to be able to
<nigel_nb> kklimonda, are you on bug squad?
<kklimonda> yes - but I'm also a member of bug control so I won't be able to confirm it
<nigel_nb> lemme hunt for someone who's not on bug squad
<wgrant> nigel_nb, kklimonda: You cannot magically see private bugs.
<wgrant> Private bugs are visible to their subscribers.
<wgrant> If you're not in the subscriber list or ~admins, you cannot see the bug.
<kklimonda> true
<nigel_nb> well, I'm not sure if I'm a subscriber either
<hggdh> bug-control gets to some via crash-bug-triagers
<nigel_nb> wait ubuntu-bugs is subscribed, I think I'm in there
<nigel_nb> ah, figured it out
<nigel_nb> I'm subscribed to ubuntu desktop bugs....
<hggdh> I think ubuntu-bugs work work via bug-control, not bug-squad
<wgrant> hggdh: Right.
<nigel_nb> hggdh, yes.  ubuntu-bugs is via bug control
<wgrant> (otherwise Rhett would have stil had privileges over the team)
<hggdh> yeah
<nigel_nb> hggdh, but desktop bugs is open and subsrcribed here
<wgrant> nigel_nb: Which bug?
<nigel_nb> wgrant, bug 518806
<ubot4> nigel_nb: Bug 518806 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/518806 is private
<nigel_nb> it is kinda funny.  the guy attached a pdf
<nigel_nb> and later realized its illegal
<nigel_nb> and made it private
<wgrant> Ah, so, making a bug private will automatically subscribe any implicit subscribers (those under 'Also notified')
<wgrant> (this is not the case for a bug that starts private)
<nigel_nb> wgrant, another bug in malone?
<hggdh> wgrant: I think what happened was the bug started public -- so "also notified
<hggdh> got subscribed. After that, they were already there
<wgrant> hggdh: That's right.
<wgrant> nigel_nb: Not a bug.
<nigel_nb> it is supposed to work that way?
<hggdh> yes
<wgrant> Perhaps not exactly desirable in all circumstances, but there is no really good solution.
<wgrant> They've already been notified about the bug, so there's no extra disclosure.
<wgrant> And if it didn't work like that, bugs would vanish from all but the reporter if they were quickly made private.
<nigel_nb> ah :)
<nigel_nb> so, we live with it.
<nigel_nb> I'll remove the attachment from this guy ;)
<hggdh> nigel_nb: about desktop-bugs... this is not really a problem. Keep in mind you do *not* need to belong to any team to work with bugs
<nigel_nb> hggdh, I thought I'd get mails about every bug
<nigel_nb> apparently, it doesn't work thta way
<nigel_nb> hggdh, I was going to remove myself.  I *thought* it might be something like gnome bugs.  Now I have to subscribe to packages I understand
<hggdh> yes, you do. Otherwise we would be completely submerged in email
<nigel_nb> hggdh, I got filters set and ready ;)
<hggdh> nigel_nb: I am talking about 10k bugs per month (low-balling it), and *all* comments and changes
<nigel_nb> hggdh, oh .... OH
<hggdh> just subscribe to the ubuntu-bugs ML... you will understand what I am talking about in 1 week, tops
<nigel_nb> oh no thanks
 * kklimonda was subscribed to desktop bugs for a while
<nigel_nb> only brian can deal with that thing
<hggdh> I very much doubt he does it :-)
<persia> And even then, only with support from automation
<kklimonda> hggdh, he did in the past
<hggdh> yes. And a *lot* of disk space
<kklimonda> and a well configured mutt ;)
<hggdh> kklimonda: in the past we did not have 10k bugs per month. I was subscribed to the ML for a while, then
 * wgrant was subscribed back in 2006.
<wgrant> It was managable.
<nigel_nb> hggdh, removed the offending pdf and I'm marking it confirmed and public
<hggdh> yes
<wgrant> Note that the PDF is still accessible.
<hggdh> nigel_nb: thank you. I *could* have removed it, but I was not sure I should
<wgrant> And will be for several days.
<hggdh> but there is nothing we can do... until we get to have private attachments
<nigel_nb> hggdh, reflects poorly on us if an illegal copy of a book is around for everyone to download
<hggdh> I agree
<nigel_nb> hggdh, bah, ran into trouble now
<nigel_nb> hggdh, that bug isn't confirmable on other pdfs
<hggdh> nigel_nb: the OP will find another PDF, or create a video, or whatever
<nigel_nb> good idea
<nigel_nb> hggdh, trouble is... I set to confirmed :(
<hggdh> nigel_nb: just put it back to Incomplete, and explain why
<hggdh> no problems
 * nigel_nb feels stupid
<hggdh> heh
<nigel_nb> hggdh, um, what should I be doing to get into bug squad? been some time.  It me only yday.
<nigel_nb> err... bug control
<hggdh> and I have been monitoring you ;-)
<hggdh> have not seen any new upstream to b.g.o
<nigel_nb> haven't seen any upsteamable bugs either :(
<hggdh> yup
<hggdh> nigel_nb: you are almost there
<hggdh> I would just like a bit longer, for you to feel more confortable
<hggdh> BUT
<hggdh> your time is coming
<nigel_nb> :)
<nigel_nb> I'll try to score 200 bugs ;)
<nigel_nb> i'm at 110 now I tink
<ddecator> hggdh, what is the likelihood that pedro has been watching my progress through emails? idk if you'll know or not, but i can get in contact with him lately
<hggdh> you mean you cannot, right
<ddecator> right
<ddecator> i guess he's traveling for work
<hggdh> ddecator: might be. But the rest of us are here -- and watching you like eagles
<bdmurray> yes, he was in pdx last week and travelled back home over the weekend
<hggdh> well, in my case, an eagle with glasses
<nigel_nb> ddecator, there was dev sprint last week in portland (I think)
<ddecator> right, i'm just wondering when my time comes to consider bugcontrol, who would be the main one i should talk to? haha
<hggdh> ddecator: Pedro would be it
<ddecator> alright, thanks hggdh
<hggdh> but we can provide him with feedback also
<nigel_nb> ddecator, most of the time its micahg who helps me out (time difference)... doesn't really matter
<nigel_nb> any thing you say here has logs... its kinda easy to grep
<ddecator> nigel_nb, yah micahg helps me out a lot too since we're in the same loco, and he wants to train me for ff bugs
<ddecator> nigel_nb, that's true...
<nigel_nb> ah :)
<nigel_nb> bug 518840 is a feature right?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518840 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "not returning to the previous song (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518840
<nigel_nb> I mean.. it not really a bug....
<ddecator> i was just looking at that, haha
<nigel_nb> standard feature in all players
<ddecator> i'm gonna check the changelogs
<ddecator> nigel_nb, he said it didn't happen before, so i'm checking the changelogs to see if they marked a change in that feature
<nigel_nb> :)
<nigel_nb> hggdh, a little bit of your evolution foo :) bug 519079
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 519079 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Evolution STOPPED syncing with GMAIL (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519079
<Damascene> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HotkeyResearch
<Damascene> I tried all this didn't work for me
<nigel_nb> Damascene, didn't you log a bug for it?
<Damascene> as I told to do for this bug:
<Damascene> I did but I asked to do something else to help
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/518007
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518007 in udev (Ubuntu) "Asus Eee Function Keys (Hotkeys) are not working with Lucid 10.04 (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<nigel_nb> Damascene, no reponse with any of the methods
<nigel_nb> ?
<hggdh> nigel_nb: seems to be a bug...
<nigel_nb> hggdh, worthy of upstream?
<hggdh> make the bug private, and then ask the OP to run Evo in debug mode from the console. See http://projects.gnome.org/evolution/bugs.shtml
<Damascene> no respond
<Damascene> I'm attaching a file right now with the method 2 results
<hggdh> the OP should run 'env CAMEL_DEBUG=all evolution > evo.log 2>&1', and then upload the evo.log
<hggdh> but make the bug private -- there will be private data being logged
<nigel_nb> hggdh, okay :)
<hggdh> and I am gone. G'night all
<ddecator> cya hggdh
<bcurtiswx> LP just died on me
<bcurtiswx> ok its back.. <shrugs>
<nigel_nb> bcurtiswx, just show it some love ;)
<bcurtiswx> lol
<Damascene> nigel_nb, I've updated the bug report. may some one trigger it now?
<nigel_nb> ddecator, you checked chagelog in gnome or ubuntu?
<ddecator> nigel_nb, whatever set of docs came from debian, i only know of one place where the changelogs are stored
<nigel_nb> ddecator, actually there are git comment messages
<nigel_nb> bah.. commit messages
<nigel_nb> if you go to git.gnome.org, it will let you browse, painstaking but possible ;)
<ddecator> the changelog i checked was the "changelog.Debian.gz," but i'll check that site, thanks
<bcurtiswx> is it possible to search multiple files for a string it includes?
<ddecator> nigel_nb, i still couldn't find anything, but i don't see it as a bug
<nigel_nb> bcurtiswx, in your file system?
<bcurtiswx> yup
<nigel_nb> hm.. lemme chekc my bash history
<nigel_nb> I tried it out last week
<nigel_nb> bcurtiswx, grep -H -r “redeem reward” /home/tom
<nigel_nb> bcurtiswx, that prints the file names with match
<ddecator> nigel_nb, does apport-collect get crash reports?
<nigel_nb> ddecator, apport automatically gets triggered during crash
<micahg> ddecator: in lucid I think you can attach one to an existing bug
<ddecator> micahg, so apport launches automatically for firefox crashes in lucid? is that because it's still in development?
<micahg> ddecator: yes, it's off by default in stable releases, but you can enable it if you want
<micahg> ddecator: you can also use ubuntu-bug /path/to/crash_file
<ddecator> micahg nigel_nb, ah, i didn't know it got enabled in development releases. good to know
<nigel_nb> :)
<nigel_nb> micahg, didn't you patch apport once?
<micahg> micahg: yes
<ddecator> ...
<ddecator> i'm guessing the self reference was an accident? haha
<micahg> oops
 * micahg talks to himself sometimes...
<micahg> nigel_nb: yes
<nigel_nb> micahg, LOl
<ddecator> wait, i'm confused
<nigel_nb> micahg, I knew you were the apport expert
<micahg> nigel_nb: I'm no expert
<micahg> pitti and bdmurray are
<ddecator> it's good to know that apport is automatically on for firefox crashes in development releases, but nigel_nb that bug is on karmic
<nigel_nb> well..enough to patch it
<micahg> nigel_nb: nah, it was patched in Lucid, I just backported the fix
<nigel_nb> micahg, ah :)
<nigel_nb> ddecator, bug number?
<micahg> ddecator: ubuntu-bug /path/to/crash
<ddecator> bug 518913
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518913 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox crashes constantly (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518913
<micahg> ddecator: problem with ff crashes is you can't report them with ff :)
<ddecator> micahg, i copied a comment you told me to use in a crash for ff before
<micahg> ddecator: yes, but if it won't stay open like this bug, it won't work
 * ddecator is confused
<micahg> nigel_nb: also, you might not want that help -> report a problem thing on every bug as this user did with yelp
<micahg> ddecator: apport uses firefox, if firefox won't stay open for more than 5 seconds, you can't report with apport
<ddecator> micahg, but does apport-collect get crash info for ff if it's not on by default?
<nigel_nb> micahg, I wanted him to do that firefox
<nigel_nb> *in* firefox
<micahg> ddecator: apport-collect doesn't add crash info in < lucid
<micahg> nigel_nb: I think you meant about firefox
<ddecator> micahg, so since this is karmic...is there any way to get the crash info?
<nigel_nb> yeah
<micahg> nigel_nb: I think what you did was fine
<micahg> nigel_nb: no I was wrong
<micahg> you did mean for him to do that in FF
<micahg> nigel_nb: but that's hard with this type of bug
<micahg> I'm made the mistake myself many times
<nigel_nb> micahg, now its totally confusing
<nigel_nb> apport-collect?
<ddecator> yah i'm completely lost...
<micahg> nigel_nb: the 3rd paragraph of your post
<micahg> report a bug
<nigel_nb> micahg, I need to "read" the gm script.. second time I'm messing up
<micahg> my gm script doesn't have that...
<micahg> nigel_nb: did you edit yours?
<ddecator> micahg, so i'm a little confused on this...enabling apport for a firefox crash will create a crash file, but then use firefox to upload to lp right after it just crashed?
<nigel_nb> micahg, nopes.  Its direct from the xml
<micahg> ddecator: if it's a rare crash in firefox, it's fine and normal, if it's the firefox crash where the browser won't stay open for > 5 seconds, it's impossible
<ddecator> micahg, i see...just seems weird to me that apport uses firefox to upload a firefox crash report haha, i thought it uploaded automatically on it's own without a browser
<micahg> nigel_nb: are you using the deb apckage?
<nigel_nb> micahg, yeah
<micahg> ddecator: it uploads w/out it, the problem is submitting the bug with the crash info
 * micahg doesn't have an .xml file
<nigel_nb> micahg, the xml file is in bdmurray's people.ubuntu.com website
<micahg> nigel_nb: BTW, that's the wrong firefox for Karmic
<ddecator> micahg, so the report is uploaded, but it needs firefox to actually submit the bug?
 * nigel_nb seems to be making only mistakes today
<micahg> ddecator: for the user to register the bug (subject, description)
<micahg> nigel_nb: dont' worry :)
<ddecator> micahg, ah, i guess that makes more sense
<nigel_nb> micahg, 3.5 ?
<micahg> soon all will be firefox
<micahg> yeah, I moved it...
<ddecator> nigel_nb, it's nothing big nigel, i just wanted to know what the right method was for future reference =)
<micahg> nigel_nb: the hooks are in the firefox-3.5 package
<nigel_nb> micahg, ah
 * micahg is happy launchpad code is back :)
<ddecator> ?
<micahg> bzr branch checkout was down earlier
<ddecator> haha, yah i have no idea what that is...
<micahg> code branches stored in launchpafd
<ddecator> good enough for me
 * micahg needs to prepare next versions of firefox...
<nigel_nb> micahg, logger head?
<nigel_nb> or the host itself?
<micahg> nigel_nb: I think that's the gui
<nigel_nb> oh, the backend was down too?
<nigel_nb> yday loggerhead was down
<micahg> nigel_nb: yes, I guess that's yesterday for you :)
 * nigel_nb is lazy to type yesterday
<nigel_nb> especially after a night of typing (my work involves plenty of typing anyway)
 * ddecator is getting tired and lost track on whether he hit his 5-a-day mark for today...
<nigel_nb> ddecator, check mail ;)
<nigel_nb> easiest way
<ddecator> well i guess that depends, i'm assuming it's just doing -any- work on five different bugs?
<ddecator> well, any real work...
<ddecator> if so, then yah i hit it easy, haha
 * ddecator is debating whether or not to get up early again tomorrow, or just wait for pedro to email him back
 * nigel_nb votes waiting or using memoserv
<ddecator> memoserv?
<nigel_nb>  /msg memoserv help
<ddecator> o_O
<ddecator> irc ceases to amaze me
<nigel_nb> hehe
<ddecator> lets see...
<ddecator> so i'm guessing i use "send <username> <message>"?
<nigel_nb> well.. /msg memoserv send help ;)
<ddecator> touche
<giantpune> hi guys.  i think i found a bug in ubuntu gnome and i could use sme help trying to fix it
<nigel_nb> hehe
<nigel_nb> giantpune, Hi, could you describe your problem.  We can help you file a bug report
<giantpune> i right-clicked the bluetooth icon in the upper right and selected to remove it from the panel.  after that, the upper and lower "taskbar" panels just keep refreshing
<giantpune> they disappear and come back every 3 seconds
<nigel_nb> giantpune, which version of ubuntu are you running?
<giantpune> 9.10 x64
<nigel_nb> giantpune, odd.  I dont seem to have a "remove from panel for bluetooth"
<nigel_nb> micahg, are you on karmic amd64?
<micahg> nigel_nb: yes
<giantpune> there is also one for the envelope icon which isup there beside it
<nigel_nb> micahg, do you see a "remove from panel" for bluetooth? I dont, but I'm on i386.. giantpune seems to have issues with it
<micahg> nigel_nb: I don't have bluetooth and I'm running xubuntu
<nigel_nb> micahg, aah
<nigel_nb> giantpune, could describe in more detail what you mean by refreshing?
<giantpune> for some reason there were 2 bluetooth icons.  so i tried that to remove 1 of them and thats when it all went screwey
<nigel_nb> that does sound like an existing bug, but I dont remember the number
<giantpune> the panels show up like they do when the pc first starts.  then they vanish.  then they come back and then they vanish
<ddecator> woot, it sent
<ddecator> anyway, what about a 64-bit bug?
<nigel_nb> ddecator, can you check your gnome panel to see if you can right click and say remove from panel?
<ddecator> nigel_nb, what am i trying to remove?
<giantpune> i eventually got it to let me logout and i logged in with "gnome-failsafe"  and it seems to be working fine now.  but i would like to fix the non fail-safe part
<nigel_nb> ddecator, erm, sorry.. bluetooth
<ddecator> i don't have it installed right now, but one sec...
<ddecator> er...activated, haha
<nigel_nb> giantpune, go to your home folder, press ctrl H to view all folders and rename the .gconf folder.
<ddecator> you can't remove it, but there is a "show bluetooth icon" option in preferences
<nigel_nb> giantpune, log out and login.  See if everything is normal.  if not log a bug
<nigel_nb> ddecator, ah, I thought so.
<nigel_nb> ddecator, seems like an existing bug..
<ddecator> nigel_nb, wait, what's the bug?
<nigel_nb> ddecator, phantom icons
<nigel_nb> ddecator, 2 icon shows up.  when you try removing one, it messes everything up
 * ddecator has two accessibility icons on his panel
<nigel_nb> bug 439448
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 439448 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "notification area shows wrong icons. erratic behaviour (affects: 25) (dups: 2)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439448
 * ddecator removed the icon, and now xchat was removed as well?
<nigel_nb> ddecator, you shouldnt have removed
<nigel_nb> it causes a mess when you remove
<ddecator> nigel_nb, -shrug- i can always reset the panel
<nigel_nb> heh ;)
<ddecator> i've had to do it before, haha
<ddecator> but yah, it's legit
<nigel_nb> ah, thats where the confidence comes from :p
<giantpune> so what is the proper way to reset this panel?
<ddecator> nigel_nb, confidence? haha
<ddecator> giantpune, let me check how i did it before...
<nigel_nb> giantpune, rename .gconf and logout.  Login back and should be okay.  but there is an upstream bug about it
<ddecator> there you go
<giantpune> ok.  let me see what this does
<ddecator> let me see if it works...brb
<giantpune> brb
<ddecator> yup
<ddecator> reset to default
<nigel_nb> ddecator, :)
<ddecator> i just had to remove the panel file, so it had to create a new one on login...haha, i've had to do this so many times, i've been testing software a lot longer than i've been triaging, so i'm getting decent at figuring this stuff out =p
<nigel_nb> hehe :)
<ddecator> delete the bottom panel...autohide...delete the two icons...good to go =)
<ddecator> and only one accessibility icon ;)
<nigel_nb> :)
<ddecator> so now what were you saying about confidence? i seem confident? haha
<nigel_nb> ddecator, only when things get screwed and you fix them, you get confidence...true?
<giantpune> ok am i back?
<ddecator> nigel_nb, yah i guess, i'm used to the kernel not mounting, nvidia getting screwed up..
<ddecator> giantpune, did it work for you?
<nigel_nb> giantpune, working fine now?
<giantpune> well, it has stopped the panels crashing.  but now i have 2 volume icons
<giantpune> im afraid to try to change my volume now
<ddecator> giantpune, did the panels get reset to their defaults though?
<ddecator> giantpune, one volume icon should work fine, just don't remove either one, haha
<nigel_nb> giantpune, well, the 2 volumes is a known bug upstream like I said
<giantpune> it appears so.  all the extra icons i had stuck to the upper pannel are now gone
<Damascene> Hello, any help with this
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/519150
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 519150 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "openoffice menus in menu bar is not visible in Ubuntu Netbook Edition (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<ddecator> giantpune, yah, sorry about that...
<nigel_nb> giantpune, you can add your comments to bug 439448
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 439448 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "notification area shows wrong icons. erratic behaviour (affects: 25) (dups: 2)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439448
<nigel_nb> giantpune, well, I got your panel reset, thats why.
<ddecator> Damascene, i don't have access to UNE, so i can't really help much with that
<nigel_nb> Damascene, that is the default color
<giantpune> has the grub bug been fixed?
<nigel_nb> giantpune, which one/
<nigel_nb> Damascene, or is that not the default color otherwise?
<giantpune> when i first installed this version of ubuntu it worked fine.  then i did the update and it updated grub to grub 2 i think.  and grub2 couldnt load any filesystem
<giantpune> so i was stuck at grub2
<Damascene> as I said the default color of UNE is black or dark gray
<nigel_nb> eek! upgrade.
<nigel_nb> Damascene, so black on white gray?
<giantpune> so ive been afraid to update anything for fear that it will not be able to start again
<Damascene> for the menu bar I mean but the problem only with openoffice
<ddecator> giantpune, grub upgrades are risky and sometimes stuff like that happens just by chance. what version did you say you're running?
<giantpune> 1.97beta is what came with the ubuntu i downloaded.  then when it upgraded i got grub2
<Damascene> nigel_nb, it's black text on black background. there is screen shot
<nigel_nb> Damascene, okay, the problem dawned on me now :)
<ddecator> Damascene, i heard Openoffice is planned to be removed from Lucid's UNE...doesn't help your bug, but just good to know
<ddecator> giantpune, 1.97 beta is "grub2," if you run 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' is grub listed as one of the upgrades?
<Damascene> ddecator, why it's just fine
<giantpune> yes.  it still wants me to update grub.  but i always tell it no
<ddecator> Damascene, not sure, here's what i saw http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/02/few-days-ago-we-shared-word-that.html
<ddecator> giantpune, if you already have grub2 it shouldn't be a problem, but if you don't want to update it then you can use the update manager to just update everything else
<giantpune> ok
<Damascene> nigel_nb, can you triage it?
<nigel_nb> Damascene, its not an open office bug per se.  Its your theme
<nigel_nb> I'm trying to figure out where to change it
<Damascene> but all the other program are working fine
<ddecator> Damascene, i think the idea is that netbooks don't normally need a full office suite, so their trying to save room on the disc for other programs
<Damascene> and I could not change my theme. maybe it's another bug :)
<ddecator> Damascene, can you get into the OO options menu?
<Damascene> no options menu
<ddecator> Damascene, Tools -> Options... ?
<Damascene> yes
<ddecator> go there and select Appearance
<ddecator> you should be able to change the colors from there so you can read everything
<Damascene> ok but it still a bug right?
<ddecator> for example, i had to change it so the background is white and the text is black since i use a dark theme
<ddecator> hard to tell if it would be considered one...
<giantpune> also, is there documentation somewhere about how to use the nVidia drivers?  I cannot understand what im supposed to do to get dual monitors to work properly
<ddecator> it might be more of a wishlist for better gtk+ support? what do you think nigel_nb ?
<ddecator> giantpune, do you mean how to activate them?
<nigel_nb> ddecator, its just a theme going crazy.  its working fine on ubuntu
<giantpune> I have them installed and it is outputting video to both monitors, but i can only get 640X480 resolution on my second monitor
<ddecator> nigel_nb, yah but OO doesn't play nice with dark themes usually, haha, but since it won't be in UNE for lucid idk if it's worth filing...maybe ask someone in the morning?
<nigel_nb> thats best
<ddecator> giantpune, System -> Administration -> NVIDIA X Server Settings
<ddecator> giantpune, i know there are resolution settings in there, but idk if it'll support dual monitor
<ddecator> nigel_nb, do you want to subscribe to it and ask tomorrow?
<giantpune> ive tried messing with this, but it only lets me pick 640 resolution for the second monitor.  and it cannot save anything.  even if i start it with sudo
<ddecator> giantpune, odd...but NVIDIA is tricky. maybe try asking on Ubuntu Answer's? or there may be someone who has already asked, you can search around a bit on there. if you don't find one, then you can post the question
<ddecator> giantpune, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<pune> thanks a bunch
<ddecator> np
<pune> thanks again
<om26er> should this be made public? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/519050 there is not coredump but its not retraced
<ubot4> om26er: Error: Bug #519050 is private.
<ddecator> i'm not in bugcontrol so i can't help, sorry
<om26er> any please this is a critical bug
<ddecator> persia, you still around? ^
<ddecator> sorry, i'm not sure any other bugcontrol members are on right now
<crimsun> there are.
<crimsun> granted, edge.lp seems to be timing out
<ddecator> ah, hey crimsun
<nigelbabu> crimsun, how many more to go?
<nigelbabu> (out of the 200 more you said earlier)
<crimsun> nigelbabu: I'm taking a break momentarily
<Damascene> I wonder how I can triage a bug. I've been here for almost a week and noon of my bugs have been triaged. are here any one who can triage a bug?
<Damascene> *non
<ddecator> Damascene, are you talking about the bugs that you are reporting?
<om26er> Damascene, give the links
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/518007
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518007 in udev (Ubuntu) "Asus Eee Function Keys (Hotkeys) are not working with Lucid 10.04 (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/519150
<wgrant> Er, Critical?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 519150 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "openoffice menus in menu bar is not visible in Ubuntu Netbook Edition (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> om26er: Why is that critical?
<om26er> wgrant, because netbook launcher dont start for any one
<crimsun> Damascene: why is that a udev bug/
<Damascene> some one here told me to report it against it
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+bug/215078
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 215078 in xchat (Ubuntu) "xchat disconnect then reconnect loses channel info (affects: 1) (dups: 1)" [Low,Incomplete]
<crimsun> linux, not udev. triaged.
<Damascene> thank you :)
<crimsun> something must be wonky with chromium
<om26er> Damascene, about openoffice bug its actually a bug in dust theme
<ddecator> why do you say that crimsun ?
<Damascene> but other programs are working fine
<crimsun> ddecator: because the LP notification showed up in the bug 215078
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 215078 in xchat (Ubuntu) "xchat disconnect then reconnect loses channel info (affects: 1) (dups: 1)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215078
<crimsun> "The bug supervisor for linux (Ubuntu) has been subscribed to this bug."
<Damascene> any way to whose advice should I lessen before I report a bug? I always ask before I report. some times in #ubuntu+1
<wgrant> crimsun: Known and practically unsolvable issue with LP.
<wgrant> Yay races.
<Damascene> some one should have voice in this channel
<crimsun> oh, LP? Ok, I'm happy to blame LP, then.
<ddecator> Damascene, you don't necessarily have to ask here every time, just look on launchpad for if it is already reported (if it is, click that it affects you), otherwise report a new bug using these guidelines: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<ddecator> Damascene, just remember, all triagers have different specialties and amounts of experience, so sometimes bugs get instant help, sometimes they never get worked on, it just depends
<Damascene> as I see that I reported against false packages. that what I need help with
<crimsun> Damascene: you aren't expected to know everything ;)
<Damascene> :) right
<ddecator> Damascene, then you can just ask here in general. usually you will get the right answer, but if not we can easily change the affected package on the report. you can even just give your best guess if you want =)
<Damascene> OK. thank you very much
<ddecator> ym
<ddecator> yw*
 * ddecator had to take out his contacts and is 6" away from his screen right now, pardon any typos -_-
<kermiac> crimsun: When you've got a sec can you pls have a quick look at bug 515422 & see if there's anything else I need to do? The OP has resolved the issue by adding a model quirk to alsa-base.conf
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 515422 in linux (Ubuntu) "No sound after upgrading from 8.10 to 9.10 (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515422
<Damascene> I was going to report bug to request this feature http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/13132/ as I've been told
<Damascene> it's suggest that checkbox should have the ability to test function keys
<Damascene> so I wonder if I some one want to suggest improvement for program, where that should be? launchpad bugs or brainstorm ideas?
<thekorn> Damascene, I think the generall target for such improvement suggestions is upstream, the people who are developping the application in question,
<thekorn> and then it depends how upstream whould like to get this requests, via a mai to a mailinglist, via a bugreport, and so on.
<thekorn> In the case of checkbox I think it is ok to file a bug at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/checkbox
<Damascene> ok thank you
<nigel_nb> can someone set bug 449019 triaged? I reported it upstream
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 449019 in empathy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "empathy doesn't display resource being used by xmpp contact (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449019
<thekorn> it already is triaged
<thekorn> oh om26er did it ;)
<nigel_nb> oh. well. that was fast
<nigel_nb> thanks om26er :)
<om26er> nigel_nb, welcome
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/checkbox/+bug/516555
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516555 in checkbox (Ubuntu) "Checkbox (System Testing) bypass Audio tests sometimes (affects: 2)" [Undecided,New]
<Damascene> some one have confirmed this in ubuntu+1
<Damascene> I've updated the bug report
<Damascene> just try to test any thing and then get back to main menu without closing checkbox and the audio test will be passed
<kermiac> Damascene: I just tried in Karmic & it does the same thing
<Damascene> so what are we going to do now?
<kermiac> I'm looking to try & find a duplicate or at least something similar first
<kermiac> could be fun... searching for "checkbox" results in 1211 results :(
<thekorn> bug 472743 is maybe the related upstream bugreport
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 472743 in checkbox "checkbox skips certain tests / does not return to defaults (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/472743
<kermiac> hmm... sounds similar, but possibly not exactly the same
<kermiac> in 516555 if you close checkbox it allows you to perform all tests. It's only if you perform the tests & skip back to the start that it will skip the audio tests. I think it needs further investigation
<kermiac> as I said in ubuntu+1, this may be by design. checkbox *may* know that the sound tests have already been completed & that could explain why it skips that section of tests (in the same test session)
<kermiac> but i don't know checkbox well enough to say if it is or isn't by design
<kermiac> I will confirm the bug for now & hopefully someone with more knowledge then me can shed some light on the issue
<Damascene> kees, no
<Damascene> if you did disk test then skipped back and chose the audio test it will not do it
<thekorn> you can also try to get in contact with the developers on #ubuntu-testing (esp. cr3 when he is around)
<Damascene> it will do the disk test only
<Damascene> in this case it didn't do the audio test at all
<Damascene> I think the bug title should be changed to something else as we know better now
<kermiac> ok, I tend to think it may be a bug now. I skipped through the audio tests & went through the next few tests. Then I hit previous to go right back to the start where you select the tests & tried to start testing again. It *only* skipts the audio tests
<kermiac> After you update the bug title & description now that we have more info I will confirm it Damascene
<LimCore> ubuntu systems that use apt-cacher, can stop update the packages. bug #516500. Medium prio?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516500 in apt-cacher (Ubuntu) "apt-cacher stops updates of random packages (Connection failed) (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516500
<kermiac> bbs
<LimCore> please set prio for bug #516500 anyone
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516500 in apt-cacher (Ubuntu) "apt-cacher stops updates of random packages (Connection failed) (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516500
<thekorn> LimCore, you handed this bug to the security team by marking it as Security vulnerability, so I think they should decide about priority
<LimCore> mhm
<Damascene> kermiac, "Checkbox (System Testing) bypass Audio test if you skiped from unfinished test" is this a good title
<kermiac> I'm trying to get the wording right...
<kermiac> perhaps "Checkbox (System Testing) bypasses the Audio Tests if you skip back & try to perform tests again" <-- I'm still not happy with that
<kermiac> but it's close to what we're trying to convey
<Damascene> I'll but it for now. it's better from mine any way
<Damascene> put
<kermiac> Damascene: Do you mind if I edit your bug report to give more precise steps to reproduce. It is a little vague atm
<Damascene> kermiac, you are more than welcome :)
<kermiac> :)
<kermiac> ok, done. Can someone please mark bug 516555 as triaged, medium?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516555 in checkbox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Checkbox (System Testing) bypasses the Audio Tests if you skip back & try to perform tests again (affects: 3)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516555
<kermiac> Damascene: do you think "Checkbox (System Testing) bypasses the Audio Tests if you skip back & try restart the tests" would be an accurate title for that bug? I think it's probably better than what I suggested above
<kermiac> If you agree, I'll change it
<thekorn> kermiac, why medium and not low?
<thekorn> I really don't have an opinion, just want to understnd your idea
<kermiac> just thought that medium is the "safe" option :) & due to the testing going on in the Lucid cycle I thought medium would be appropriate as there is currently no workaround except to start the tests again. I actually would be happy with low or medium, but again "medium" is the safe option
<thekorn> ok, the "no workaround" is a good argument ;)
<thekorn> done
<kermiac> thanks thekorn :)
<kermiac> ok, that's it from me for tonight. Good night all :)
<om26er> if I want to add a package I just add my name at the wiki page? if someone has already adopted should I insert my name after a 'comma'
<om26er> bug is reported against empathy but the upstream developer says that this feature is implemented in empathy but telepathy butterfly dont have this feature so should this be marked invalid against empathy? https://bugs.launchpad.net/telepathy-butterfly/+bug/518216
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518216 in empathy (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "empathy doesn't support MSN group chat (affects: 1)" [Medium,Triaged]
<om26er> else change the ubuntu package to telepathy-butterfly?
<thekorn> om26er, yes, change the ubuntu package to telepathy,
<om26er> thekorn, thanks
<thekorn> and change the status of the empathy (upstream) task to invalid by hand, as auto sync of status does not work ATM
<nigel_nb> thekorn, is it a stand process to assign bugs to desktop team?
<nigel_nb> stand = standard
<thekorn> oh, I don't think so
<nigel_nb> hm, seen it often though
<thekorn> my general opinion here is: don't assignee bugs to anybody unless you are member of this team, or you talked to them in any way
<thekorn> but there might be a team policy, let me try to find out about it
<nigel_nb> desktop team seems to have 5600 associated bugs
<pedro_> nigel_nb, if the package is any of the ones on this list: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~desktop-bugs/+packagebugs
<pedro_> nigel_nb, assign the bug if you sent it upstream for example
<pedro_> so we can keep track of those as well
<nigel_nb> pedro_, ah, thanks :)
<pedro_> if you assign those to desktop-bugs we also receive email on the mailing list
<pedro_> so it's easier for everybody who is part of that team to follow up
<nigel_nb> I was part of that team hoping to get mails
<nigel_nb> but I didn't get any :(
<Damascene> kermiac, yes it's better
<pedro_> nigel_nb, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/desktop-bugs <- that's the mailing list if you want to subscribe
<thekorn> pedro_, so desktop team's policy is: whenever you send one bug to the upstream bugtracker assign the team, correct?
<thekorn> I think this should be documented somewhere as this is different to other workflows+
<pedro_> thekorn, basically, yes
<zeroseven0183> Hi! I'm not sure if someone already posted this "Bug# 399139 Mark elements as read" here. I think it should be classified as Wishlist.
<nauto> Can someone help me figuring out if the following bug has already been reported? The launchpad search function isn't exactly accurate. I use an ATI card, with fglrx drivers, which worked fine for months. after a recent update, the ATI drivers didn't work anymore, so I had to reinstall the exact same (!) drivers. now Xorg has a huge memory leak, which makes it necessary to restart xorg every hour or so. it essentially makes Ubuntu unusable.
<nauto> The memory leak always occurs when minimizing and maximizing windows.
<yofel> bug 399139
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 399139 in gwibber "Mark elements as read (affects: 2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399139
<nauto> So for example, if I minimize xchat and maximize again, I can watch Xorg gaining almost 50 MB, and it isn't freed.
<hggdh> netsplits?
<Pici> no?
<hggdh> bdmurray: pedro_ and I tried to set our wiki space to email all changes to bugSquad, but either it cannot be done, or we do not have the necessary access.
<hggdh> darn! messed up Bugs/Responses
<pedro_> hggdh, i still don't find the way to do that
<pedro_> probably we're lacking permissions
<hggdh> pedro_: I *hope* we are. Otherwise it just cannot be done
<nauto> Can someone help me figuring out if the following bug has already been reported? The launchpad search function isn't exactly accurate. I use an ATI card, with fglrx drivers, which worked fine for months. after a recent update, the ATI drivers didn't work anymore, so I had to reinstall the exact same (!) drivers. now Xorg has a huge memory leak, which makes it necessary to restart xorg every hour or so. it essentially makes Ubuntu unusable. T
<nauto> he memory leak always occurs when minimizing and maximizing windows.
<micahg> nauto: if you don't install the ATI drivers as a debian package, you have to reinstall after a kernel upgrade
<nauto> oh ok, well that explains that then.
<nauto> still, the same drivers worked fine before, now something causes an Xorg memory leak. I don't know if it's a problem with Xorg or with the drivers.
<nauto> I tend to think it's not the drivers' fault, since they worked correctly before.
<cjohnston> Have we had any more Rhett issues, or has he contacted anyone?
<micahg> nauto: there might be a problem w/the drivers too idk
<micahg> hggdh: are we doing a meeting today?
<hggdh> micahg: IDK, hope so
<thekorn> hey bugsquad!
<bdmurray> today is the 2nd tuesday right?
<yofel_> meh, stupid timing for a reconnect
<yofel_> well, I'm here ;)
 * thekorn too
<yofel> bdmurray: it is
<hggdh> ah well. Just refused another candidate to bug-control
 * micahg thinks he'll add the meeting to the fridge for next month
<hggdh> er. I correct myself. I did not refuse, just gave a -1
<hggdh> pretty good idea, micahg
<hggdh> morning/afternoon, thekorn
<bdmurray> micahg: and at a reminder e-mail?
<micahg> bdmurray: I could set it up to e-mail the ML with a reminder
<thekorn> good morning hggdh
<yofel> reminder mail would be a good idea, I almost forgot about it
<thekorn> so, who chairs todays meeting ? ;)
<bdmurray> I will
<thekorn> super
<bdmurray> The first item on today's agenda is about "bugs regarding obsolete (removed?) packages" by micahg
<micahg> wow, that's been a while....
<micahg> so, if a package is removed from the devel release, do we have a policy about bugs?
<micahg> I would assume non-SRUable bugs should be closed
<micahg> but I don't think there was a written policy anywhere
<bdmurray> Yes, that sounds about right.  I'm looking for a couple of e-mails.
<bdmurray> bug 495216 would be a good place to start if you want to work on this
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 495216 in ubuntu "mass removal of old and unpopular packages (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495216
<micahg> also, we should probably note, that this doesn't necessarily apply to versioned source pacakges
<bdmurray> and a response like "$pkg_name has been removed by Ubuntu because of ....  While your bug repot is valid we are setting it to Won't Fix since the software is no longer included in Ubuntu."
<micahg> bdmurray: sounds good
<yofel> 'sun-java6' would be affected too as it was removed in lucid, right?
<micahg> yofel: well...that's pretty SRUable for security updates
<bdmurray> I've a script somewhere for finding packages removed from the archive if someone is really interested
<micahg> but in terms of feature requests, for sure
<yofel> micahg: didn't we talk about non-SRUable stuff?
<micahg> yofel: yeah
<bdmurray> micahg: Do you have anything else on this topic?
<micahg> bdmurray: I wonder if there's a way to flag in LP about this
<bdmurray> micahg: what do you mean / have in mind?
<micahg> bdmurray: warn people before they submit new bugs about the guidelines for the package (only major/security fixes)
<bdmurray> well there are the package bug filing guidelines. ;-)
<micahg> bdmurray: right, but normally we take all types of bugs, I think if we can stop people before they submit a bug that will never be fixed, it will be less of a let down
<bdmurray> Yes, I'm saying we can put a message in the package bug filing guidelines for those specific packages not to file bug reports.
<yofel> well, as the package is removed and most bugs are now reported with apport this shouldn't be much of an issue as apport will refuse to report a bug
<micahg> bdmurray: ah, who can edit those?
<bdmurray> micahg: I think only a very small subset of people can (including me), but it's quite easy to script it.
<micahg> yofel: ubuntu-bug on the stable release should still allow bug submission
<bdmurray> micahg: so if you come up with a message I'd be happy to set them.
<yofel> micahg: oh, you're right, meh...
<bdmurray> Okay, so all square there?
<micahg> I think so
<bdmurray> okay another micahg topic then ;-) mention of #ubuntu-bugs in LP
<micahg> bdmurray: I was thinking to have some mention of the channel WRT asking about bugs rather than causing more bugmail with what's the status
<bdmurray> micahg: So when viewing a bug or reporting a bug?
<thekorn> I think it would be nice to have "bug triaging guidlines" (similar to "bug reporting guidlines") on a per package basis in launchpad
<micahg> bdmurray: viewing I think
<bdmurray> The only thing we could easily change would be the ubuntu bug filing guidelines.
<micahg> thekorn: I'd prefer bug commenting guidelines ;)
<thekorn> ok, both then ;)
<hggdh> why not both?
<micahg> see bug 518261
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518261 in malone "user with low karma should get an alert before being allowed to comment (affects: 5)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518261
<hggdh> oh. Too late
<thekorn> always keep in mind, it's not always people with low karma writing stupid things ;)
<persia> In fact, leaving lots of "me too" comments generates karma.
<bdmurray> micahg: what exactly do you want to have happen since this is a Launchpad change?
<bcurtiswx> thekorn: don't talk about me like that :P
<hggdh> the problem is that karma reflect *current* work levels. OK, normalised, and all of that. Still, I can have 0 karma
<thekorn> bcurtiswx, haha
<vish> i would think it should be combined with Bug #414401 , user's just leave a comment and dont subscribe to the bug
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 414401 in malone "Automatically subscribe users to bug mail when they post a comment (affects: 1)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414401
<qense> Did I miss the meeting?
<hggdh> qense: going on
<qense> ok
<micahg> bdmurray: I'm not sure exactly, maybe something at the top of all Ubuntu bug pages saying to check w/ #ubuntu-bugs on freenode for bug updates
 * micahg is sorry, battery died
<qense> micahg: You suggest to add it too wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Header ?
<bdmurray> micahg: okay
<bdmurray> Is there anything else on this topic?
<micahg> qense: might not be a bad idea
<micahg> I don't think so
<bdmurray> micahg: is there an reported bug about Launchpad for this?
<micahg> bdmurray: i don't think so
<bdmurray> micahg: Okay, if you report one lets us know.
<bdmurray> Are there any other topics for this meeting?
<vish> ... wanted to mention the recent issue with un-upstreamed bugs being marked as "incomplete" [and accidentally wrongly closed when they expire?], several members mentioned here that the status is misleading and we could rather mark it as "confirmed" instead.. probably tag it "needs upstreaming" ?  [the folks who discussed it are probably doing it now , but maybe we could mention it to others as well? and mention it on the wiki]
<persia> I'd like to second that.
<bdmurray> well, tagging it needs-upstreaming seems redundant as it is possible to open an upstream task w/o a bug watch
<persia> Maybe just not marking them incomplete?
<qense> What do you guys think of the proposal I sentt ot he mailist to ask triagers to open an emtpy bug watch as soon as they move a bug to Confirmed?
<vish> good point , yeah the incomplete is the bad part ;)
<bdmurray> Yes, I don't see why it would be incomplete if it was an upstream issue
<persia> qense: I don't think that's useful for all bugs: lots of the bugs I end up doing something to should not be upstreamed.
<bdmurray> And it should be tested w/ the upstream version...
<persia> For extra points, certainly :)
<qense> persia: that is a problem with it indeed
<qense> but we could say that they only should open an empty bug if their common sense tells them it makes sesne
<bdmurray> well I think we should be more specific than "common sense" and have some guidelines to help people ;-)
<qense> of course
<qense> But I do think that it could be very useful in situations where it is an upstream issue and it is straightforward to forward the bug upstream
<persia> I think adding a guideline to test with the upstream version should be an important part of that.
<bdmurray> Well, if it were straight forward it would have be forwarded I hope. ;-)
<persia> Otherwise we end up darkening our reputation "You guys keep sending us bugs that we fixed months ago..."
<bdmurray> But regardless opening an upstream task is a good idea.
<qense> an empty bug task doesn't do anything upstream yet
<qense> but it does make the bug show up on specific searches
<persia> I guess.  I'm just not convinced that lots of bugs are upstream.  Lots of things seem to happen because of our packaging or our patches.
<qense> persia: Agreed. One guideline should be: only if it clearly is upstream.
<persia> Depends on the package, of course :)
<hggdh> and this is the point where knowledge of upstream may help differentiate, persia
<qense> I just would like the affected bugs to show up on the need-forwarding searches.
<persia> qense: How do we determine that without having people test against unpackaged upstream?
<bdmurray> Or "if you think this is an upstream issue and want a 'bug forwarder' to check whether or not it exists upstream"
<qense> However, there is an issue with those searches that all empty bug tasks are currently counted as an empty bug watch for all packages. This could hinder when there are multiple affected products and packages.
<persia> hggdh: Very much so.
<hggdh> my major worry is indiscriminate upstreaming
<qense> persia: bdmurray answered that now
<qense> hggdh: that is indeed something we should take care of
<persia> bdmurray: That seems a good middle ground, as it saves on the hand-holding to test against uppackaged upstream.
<hggdh> an example is bug 454949
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 454949 in poedit (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "poeditor crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_prepare() (affects: 2)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/454949
<qense> But again, giving a bug an empty bug watch allows people with the right knowledge about upstream to take a look at it and confirm whether it needs forwarding.
<charlie-tca> Couldn't you start with "check the source package. If it does not end with 'ubuntu?' upstream it"
<persia> qense: And we would mark the empty upstream task as invalid if we determined it wasn't an upstream bug?
<qense> persia: yes
<qense> It does add another layer of triaging between upstream and downstream, but I think it could be worth it.
<persia> I'm still not happy, but I don't tend to do mass-bug stuff, and if it's enough of an improvement to those who do, I'll stop arguing against it.
<micahg> charlie-tca: that doesn't always mean the problem isn't ours
<hggdh> and what about these upstream that do not have a BTS? e.g., coreutils, where the preferred way is to send an email
<qense> it would be of a great help to AdoptionTeams, even though there is just one atm :S
<persia> hggdh: For that, you end up needing to track status manually, but you can still link to the email.
<charlie-tca> but it is a general guideline, which should be fairly accurate, since we did not patch the upstream source
<qense> persia: doesn't that spam the author with bug mail?
<qense> hggdh: in that case the empty bug watch could help to allow people with the right expertise to find those bugs and contact the author
<hggdh> persia: oh. And LP will not be sending ping emails, I hope? (not documented at all, the bevahiour)
<qense> indeed, not at all
<persia> hggdh: I don't think so.  Try tracking something on our mailing list as a test :)
<bdmurray> hggdh: LP does not send e-mail in that case
<persia> qense: I think that's only in the case of subscriptions.
<qense> But it does expose the e-mail to the world.
<hggdh> cool. Then I will start linking my emails to coreutils
<gnomefreak> i got email about subscibing to bug evaluvation list but it says i am already subscibed
<hggdh> no prob, it is already linked in the bugs
<persia> qense: But presumably one links to the email on some list archive, which is already exposed to the world.
<qense> that's true
<persia> That's much preferable than cc:ing the bug when sending upstream if using launchpad, in my opinion.
<qense> persia: but it's harder to find for annoying users
<persia> The Debian BTS has different practices, but I don't think we want to mirror them, as we don't have all the avoid-sending-extra-mails controls in place.
<persia> qense: I thought we were trying to improve documentation of upstreaming where there is no bug/issue tracker, not support annoying users :)
<persia> I'm sure they can find upstream mailing lists anyway, and will be summarily flamed.
<qense> persia: when putting that mail address there the annoying users can easily find it to whine about the bug
<bdmurray> That seems rather unlikely to me.
<hggdh> which will end with them in local spam filters
<hggdh> no prob
<qense> I hope so.
<charlie-tca> gnomefreak: that team has been deleted
<persia> qense: My apologies if I'm not clear.  I don't mean to put a mail address as the link, but rather a link to the actual mail sent in the upstream mailing list archive.
<gnomefreak> charlie-tca: ok thanks
<qense> persia: I thought you couldn't do that with LP, can you?
<persia> That lets us see the upstream bug, and track it (using the upstream mailing list threading features), as if there was an upstream bug tracker.
<persia> Used to be able to do so.  It's just URLs.
 * persia checks the current state
<persia> qense: For the upstream task, just set the URL to the mail in the archives under the URL copy in the Remote Watch.
<persia> I haven't tested actually doing it, but the UI seems to allow it.
<qense> persia: nice! I learned something new today.
<qense> If we are going to make this general policy we should ask Launchpad to solve the search issue with empty bug watches. The work-flow won't work if nempty bug watches for non-related upstreams show up in the results as well.
<micahg> qense: I think there may be a bug for that...
<bdmurray> qense: is there a bug about that and / or do you have an example?
<persia> Oh, this was to get stuff out of that search list intentionally, for the case hggdh mentioned where upstream doesn't have a proper tracker.
 * qense is looking for an example
<hggdh> BTW, another example is libpst -- only email contact is accepted. No ML available, also (sort of an extreme example, though)
<micahg> bug 196814
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 196814 in malone "searching for bugs needing forwarding returns one that doesn't (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196814
<qense> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bugs?field.status_upstream=pending_bugwatch&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1
<bdmurray> oh, look who the reporter was
 * bdmurray rolls eyes
<thekorn> you cannot insert random URLs in the "Url for upstream bug" field, it has to be a url of a known bugtracker
<micahg> thekorn: right, and a few trackers like JIRA still aren't supported
<qense> I even got problems with Debian BTS once!
<qense> Does SF work now?
<bdmurray> Okay, I think we've covered marking bugs as needing forwarding pretty well.
<qense> yes, vote?
<bdmurray> I'd like to see what will go in the documentation sent to the mailing list for group review.
<bdmurray> Is there anything else on this topic?
<qense> I could write a proposal.
<bdmurray> qense: that'd be great
<qense> iirc we're already at the Open Disussions point of the agenda
<qense> Did you talk about "pollution caused by pending release nominations -- hggdh" already?
<bdmurray> qense: yes, and we are over time
<bdmurray> qense: no, we didn't go over that
<qense> ok
<qense> well, it's time indeed
<bdmurray> Thanks everyone!
<charlie-tca> sorry I was a bit late, taking of a baby
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: no problem!
<persia> thekorn: Could we open a bug to request support for mailing lists (not tracked, just linked) to make the blank upstream tasks more useful?  Otherwise they will get cluttered in time
<qense> nice meeting
<qense> all: Mark bug #196814 as affecting you!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 196814 in malone "searching for bugs needing forwarding returns one that doesn't (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196814
<thekorn> persia, makes sense, will create one later today
<persia> thekorn: Thanks.
<bdmurray> mvo: why does update-manager and apt think I'm out of disk space?
<qense> bdmurray: Did you have time to review my merge request for lp:~ubuntu-bugcontrol/apport/ubuntu-bugpatterns today?
<bdmurray> No, I did not have time yesterday.  Will look at it right now though.
<qense> thanks!
<crimsun> kermiac: done. it's a WONTFIX because we can't differentiate on the hw side at all, so it must remain manual.
<bdmurray> qense: actually your pattern for bug 362342 isn't working
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 362342 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in g_list_remove() (affects: 69) (dups: 15)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362342
<qense> bdmurray: no? I checked it at my PC and I thought it was working correctly.
<bdmurray> qense: there got it sorted with <re key="Stacktrace">in IA__g_list_remove.*\n.*glist\.c:338</re>
<qense> bdmurray: OK then. I'll edit the pattern with your suggestion and push the new file.
<bdmurray> qense: oh, its fine I'll do it
<qense> bdmurray: ok, thx
<bdmurray> there all set
<qense> bdmurray: thank you!
<metricpiano> I made a comment on Launchpad bug 471385 in sbackup "simple backup restore error in 9.10" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/471385, that it affects 10.4 as well (e.g. not triaged in 10.4) is there any additional thing I should do to properly report?
<ubot4> metricpiano: Bug 471385 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/471385 is private
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 471385 in sbackup (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "simple backup restore error in 9.10 (affects: 1)" [Medium,Triaged]
<yofel> metricpiano: as I said in #ubuntu+1, the bug is triaged as the bug task doesn't specify a release, and please mark the bug as affecting you
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> yofel: you had just told him the same
<yofel> I know...
<mvo> bdmurray: what is you df -h output? could you /msg that to me?
<bdmurray> mvo: it was my apt-cacher system that was out of disk space
<mvo> bdmurray: ok
<LimCore> continuing on the clipboard topic
<LimCore> bug #11334
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 11334 in ubuntu (and 2 other projects) "MASTER Copy-Paste doesn't work if the source is closed before the paste (affects: 66) (dups: 20)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/11334
<LimCore> one of most reported bug I seen, 66 affected and dozen of dupes, reported in 2004 and STLL it is just marked as wishlist??
<micahg> LimCore: it is a wishlist
<LimCore> the blood clipboard does not work, its a bug
<micahg> LimCore: it's new functionality
<LimCore> a feauture present in all desktops since decades has a kludge that causes tons of reporters to complain. bug
<micahg> LimCore: no it's not present, that's the issue
<LimCore> copy and paste is present. The kludge: it fails if source app was closed
<micahg> it's perceived as present, but it is not
<LimCore> in either case, dont you think someone should seriously take a look at this?
<micahg> LimCore: the respective upstreams are AFAIK
<micahg> I think this is fixed in FF3.7
<LimCore> this is the most embarassing ubuntu/linux desktop bug probably.  Linux does not deliver correct functionallity that was present in windows 3.11
<LimCore> micahg: it's about all apps and about WM/desktop, not about one application like firefox
<micahg> LimCore: if apps respected the standard, it wouldn't be a problem
<LimCore> users do not care why
<micahg> LimCore: doesn't matter...this isn't about who's fault
<LimCore> yes
<LimCore> so, how to fix it AFTER 6 bloody years ;) (counting since first reports)
<LimCore> (or after 15 years, counting from competiting desktop OSes ;)
<micahg> depends on upstreams
<micahg> 4 upstreams not fixed 6 are
<micahg> there really shouldn't be one big bug for this
<chrisccoulson> LimCore - fix it then (or find someone who cares enough to fix it, or pay somebody to fix it)
<LimCore> what??? 4 upstreams
<micahg> LimCore: have you read the description?
<LimCore> yes I read it and I see it makes no sense
<LimCore> not fixed in "xorg open office gimp..." why is each app listed separatelly, this is a global problem in WM no?
<micahg> at the end there's a list of what's fixed and what's not
<micahg> LimCore: no, it's not
<jcastro> nope, it's per-app
<chrisccoulson> its got nothing to do with the WM
<LimCore> just this 4 apps are broken in entire ubuntu world?
<LimCore> chrisccoulson: then why WM applet like say klipper can "fix it" ?
<micahg> you can solve it globally by installing a clipboard manager, but it should be unnecessary
<LimCore> really just 4 apps are broken? then sure fix them
<chrisccoulson> LimCore, i've got no idea what you mean
<chrisccoulson> the WM has nothing to do with the clipboard whatsoever
<LimCore> chrisccoulson: what micahg just said
<LimCore> right, I should had written Desktop Manager, not wm
<micahg> LimCore: it's a workaround, not a solution
<micahg> if you have time to fix, feel free
<LimCore> you seem to not agree with me that this is very very embarassing fail for ubuntu, and that it takes really really waiting of users for the fix (or workaround) for it ?
<jcastro> no one is disagreeing with you that it sucks
<micahg> we're all busy with other things
<LimCore> if you agree, then I think any working fir, OR workaround would be really better then 5/15 years long not working on most essentiall desktop functioanllity
<jcastro> It's not like we have developers growing on trees that we can throw at the problem
<LimCore> I wonder, Ubuntu have what, hundrets of develes/bugsquad members/whatevers right?
<jcastro> no
<micahg> LimCore: with 20k packages to support
<jcastro> we don't
<LimCore> what more imporant are you fixing, there is a few of such old bugs
<LimCore> (I would guess)
<LimCore> actually, how to list all bugs that are currently being "worked on"?
<yofel> LimCore: newer bugs that result in broken systems
<micahg> LimCore: most of the devs are probably trying to stabilize apps for lucid right now
<chrisccoulson> right, what micahg said
<micahg> LimCore: in theory "In Progress" bugs
<LimCore> micahg: this is why I originally said we need to increase priority a bit, wishlist is lowest
<chrisccoulson> making sure things don't regress etc
<JFo> LimCore, I have 10,000+ bugs on the kernel and only about 22 devs
<persia> LimCore: There's no reliable method to list all the bugs currently being investigated.  "In-Progress" can be a guide, but not everyone sets it, and not every issue investigated by developers is added to LP.
<micahg> LimCore: it's not a high priority in the scheme of things
<LimCore> kernel bugs?
<JFo> yes
<LimCore> is the other half of developers taking time to introduce new bugs to vanilla kernels, because they appear to have much fewer ;)
<yofel> LimCore: still, you can work around a broken clipboard by installing a clipboard manager, so there's an easy workaround, there are more important things
<JFo> they have more than I do
<micahg> LimCore: we've got bugs affecting thousands of people
<LimCore> what query do you use to see "most important" bugs overall?
<JFo> it depends on what exactly you are looking for.
<micahg> LimCore: again, critical/high is a guide
<LimCore> this state of things will continue for foreseeable feature right?
<hggdh> oh. BTW, there is parcelite, a Gnome clipboard manager. It works
<micahg> LimCore: what do you mean "state of things"
<LimCore> so this bug will remain unfixed as "whishlist" during lucid, 11.04, 2012, 2015, 0001-After.Martians, 0010-A.M. and so on right?
<LimCore> micahg: no one having time to fix this bug
<micahg> LimCore: you're welcome to fix that
<hggdh> keep in mind this is free software. All you need to do is get the source and fix it
<LimCore> micahg: I fixed logging thingy in opensshd, and now looking into svnserve authoriztion bug
<micahg> LimCore: that's great and I'm sure many people are happy that you did
<hggdh> oh. Let me see. You are busy. Very much like us.
<micahg> but a lot of work is done both upstream and in Ubuntu by volunteers
<LimCore> hggdh: since we all agree this bug sucks a big lolipop, we should perhaps mark it as Medium or High so eventually someone WILL fix it?
<persia> Although importance is a guide, it doesn't tend to be an absolute indicator of developer priority.
<hggdh> LimCore: it *is* a wishlist. Being wishlist does not raise or lower how important it is. Having tens of dups, and 60 many affects-me-too does that
<LimCore> ok, how about we just install a WORKING (not glipper) clipboard manager for GNOME (for KDE we have klipper and it works) and done?!
<LimCore> *by default
<LimCore> it was my previous idea, then we found out glipper is broken
 * hggdh again thinks of parcelite (just to think of one)
 * LimCore tries it
<persia> One way to do that would be to extensively test some of the available packages that solve the issue and make sure they are compatible with everything.  If so, discuss the possibility of including one by default.
<micahg> LimCore: that won't guarantee anything and is misleading
 * micahg is going to add the workaround to the bug
<LimCore> micahg: it will guarantee that it would work in gnome
<LimCore> perhaps I should just talk to gnome developer so they would build it in or smth
 * hggdh feels cranky today, and begs pardon
<micahg> I just added the workaround to install either klipper or glipper which should solve the issue
<LimCore> micahg: glipper sucks a big lolipop too, it for example crashes (jesus)
<hggdh> oy vey
<micahg> hggdh: parcellite by the way :)
<hggdh> oh. Too few ells, sorry
<LimCore> last time I tried glipper to work around this...
<LimCore> ...I found out 2 new bugs lol
 * LimCore wonders would he got 1024 bugs after 10 attempts to work around
<micahg> LimCore: keep in mind there is no "core ubuntu" like there is windows...Ubuntu is a collection of other pieces of softawre
<persia> micahg: While I agree with you, it may be worth adjusting your nomenclature to avoid the potential implication that "core-dev" is related to some core.
<vish> LimCore: trolling eh? ;) copy-paste bug
 * hggdh listens to some cool jazz
<persia> And actually, there is something that would fit in that category, being "^ubuntu-minimal", but it doesn't include an X server, so is probably more minimal than many might consider.
<micahg> s/"Core Ubuntu"/Ubuntu Code/
<micahg> persia: I thought ubuntu-minimal was a metapackage of other pacakges
<LimCore> vish: what?
<vish> LimCore: nah , the comment on the bug :)
<persia> micahg: Well, yes (and ^ubuntu-minimal is the related task), but it also closely represents the smallest amount of stuff required to qualify as "Ubuntu".
<micahg> persia: right, but the point is, that's a collection of otehr software, not software by itself
<micahg> persia: I'm not saying we can't do it, I'm saying comparing to Windows isn't a fair comparison
 * hggdh throws the bloody jazz away, and goes on straight into Scheherazade, with Daniel Baremboim & the Chicago Symphony
<persia> micahg: I'll agree with that, certainly.  Just being nitpicky :)
<monkeylibre> hi all, please anyone could change the status to triaged of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poedit/+bug/454949 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 454949 in poedit (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "poeditor crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_prepare() (affects: 2)" [Low,Confirmed]
<hggdh> ? monkeylibre I did set it to triaged yesterday, or today morning
<hggdh> oh. OK, done, monkeylibre
<monkeylibre> Thank You hggdh
<hggdh> welcome
<vish> micahg: is the description  "This bug is an Epic Fail, because... " required ? [just asking since you updated the bug and that part remained ;)]
<micahg> vish: no, I was thinking of removing that
<micahg> vish: feel free :)
 * vish on it
 * micahg doesn't want to get flamed...
<hggdh> a bug description should state -- clearly -- what the problem is, not the views and opinions
<hggdh> micahg: I can do it, feeling like a schmuck today already
<micahg> hggdh: agreed, but we know how that goes...
<hggdh> heh. LP timedout on me. The WORLD is against me today :-(
<hggdh> micahg: done. Now /me sits down and waits for the flames
 * micahg hands hggdh a flame-retardant suit
 * hggdh dresses up, fast
<hggdh> what is this LP branch there?
 * micahg doesn't know
<qense> hggdh: isn't LP timing out on you whole last week?
<hggdh> yes, it is personal. What I should expect from life, I guess. Feeling *very* woodyallen today, though, so take it with a grain of salt
<hggdh> hell, make it a pound of salt
<LimCore> hggdh: it's LP's way of telling you that 5 years of waiting to fix a bug indeed is epically long
<qense> Nice way
<hggdh> :-) and just making it even longer, I guess
 * vish just noted that chrisccoulson might get his pet peeve solved ;p  [blanking bug status icon]
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we should just get rid of the notification
<chrisccoulson> its useless ;)
<chrisccoulson> that's my opinion anyway
<hggdh> chrisccoulson: sorry, I am not quite sure what you are talking about...
<vish> chrisccoulson: so the gpm and nm status icons will use the app indicators for Lucid? [/me thought those two were for Lucid+1]
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - the "your display is broken" notification that gnome-power-manager sometimes shows
<hggdh> oh, OK. Sorry again
<chrisccoulson> vish - gpm is quite a trivial port
<chrisccoulson> but i don't think NM will be using it
<vish> ok. thanks
<vish> hggdh: lol , you edited the description while i was editing  ;)  double edit :D
<vish> *copy-paste bug
<hggdh> vish: heh. Next bug for LP -- conflit merge
<hggdh> (must be automagic)
<hggdh> persia: good questions to Shane ;-)
<hggdh> I was trying to get him on IRC, but cannot remember his nick
<hggdh> duh. fagan...
<persia> hggdh: fagan
<charlie-tca> Can I get bug 519541 triaged with high importance. It does cause the user to lose the documents if not saved before trying to get help
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 519541 in abiword (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Abiword 2.8.1 freezes with document lost when help is clicked or F1 is pressed (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519541
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: only high?
<ke1ha> just tred to bzr lp:ubuntu-docs/karmic and got a pythin link error:
<ke1ha> *** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/python: corrupted double-linked list: 0x0eb31cc0 ***
<ke1ha> sri ... python error .. any ideas on what's causing that ?
<charlie-tca> High should work on our side, I upstreamed it to abiword bugzilla, so it really depends on them now.
<hggdh> ke1ha: sounds like a real python (or associated library) bug
<charlie-tca> They won't take the status from us, as far as I know, but I marked it for dataloss and usability, which is a high priority for them
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: okay, high it is and I opened a Lucid task
<ke1ha> rr. I've a lengthy trace-back so will submit to bugs.
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<bdmurray> hggdh: what were you saying about the wiki this morning?
<hggdh> er
<hggdh> oh.
<hggdh> Pedro and I tried to subscribe bugsquad to wiki changes, and could not find a way
<hggdh> only individuals, as far as I can see, can get it
<hggdh> bdmurray: ^
<micahg> hggdh: can you create an account with the ML as the e-mail and subscribe it?
<hggdh> duh. Should work, yes.
<bdmurray> that sounds like a good work around
<hggdh> will try it. First I will find a piece of ground not snowed in, and will much some grass :-(
<micahg> hggdh: ?
<hggdh> I feel I am dumb today, micahg. Of course, everybody will get the confirmation mail, but no big deal there
<micahg> hggdh: if you can change emails, send to private first, then set to ML after confirmation?
<micahg> well, that'll still send a confirmation to the ML
<bdmurray> well, it'd be useful to know what we are subscribed to ;-)
<micahg> so whatever
<hggdh> will try, but I would expect it to send another confirmation
<hggdh> getting it done
<bdmurray> and they might get filtered anyway
<hggdh> OK. BugSquad/.* and Bugs/.*
<hggdh> any other pagespace from the wiki?
<benofiniquity> I keep getting "psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte 1" and "psmouse.c: bad data from KBC - timeout bad parity" errors in dmesg.  Both my keyboard and touchpad will not respond if there's no input for a couple of seconds.  After typing a key or moving around on the touchpad, things are fine as long as I keep moving or typing. After a couple seconds, everything stops responding again. Most posts onlin
<hggdh> bdmurray, micahg: does nto work. ubuntu-bugsquad@lists.ubuntu.com is already registered in LP to Ubuntu BugSquad.
<hggdh> so we will need to set a forwarding email for that
<micahg> hggdh: so the wiki tries to create an account?
<micahg> in LP?
<hggdh> yes. And it validates that the email you entered does not exist in LP already
<micahg> hggdh: can we get a passwd set for bugsquad then?
<hggdh> actually, you *must* create a LP account to login to the wiki
<hggdh> bdmurray: ^
<micahg> hggdh: I can give you an alias for it if you want?
<persia> How hard to we want to work to make this happen?  Could we not just document that members are encouraged to subscribe to those wiki hierarchies?
<hggdh> micahg: guess so, it will work for the while. Later on we can move it to bugsquad itself
<hggdh> persia: we would like to pretty much force feed it in...
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-02-10
<persia> I guess.  I'm not sure I want to be subscribed to all of that, but I definitely like seeing the traffic regarding other stuff.
<hggdh> persia: what we found is we change the wiki, and nobody sees it. The changes I have been seeing are not excessive, anyway
<persia> I won't complain that much (I can filter, and I ignore mail a lot anyway), but I wonder if that might raise the perceived cost of subscription to the list, and I think there's a lot of discussion there that would be useful even to the casual triager.
<hggdh> I agree -- and this is a trial, for all of that. But having the triagers Doing The Right Thingie (TM) is something we need
<hggdh> and documentation goes straight into it
<hggdh> persia: I am not saying this is the best way...
<persia> hggdh: Heh.  Yeah, well.  give it a shot.  I just have a deep-seated fear of information overload, and a memory of what happened before #ubuntu-bugs-announce
<persia> (which volume got high enough finally to even drive me out)
<hggdh> heh. I also remember it. I am not setting the subscription to trivial changes, anyway.
 * persia has to remember to check the "trivial" box more often
<hggdh> LOL. You see, we are already changing our ways ;-)
<chrisccoulson> i'm trying to recreate the clipboard issue LimCore kept going on about earlier, but failing miserably
<chrisccoulson> gtk applications work correctly
<hggdh> this is pretty good news, chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - i can actually recreate it with firefox though
<chrisccoulson> but it doesn't seem to be something that affects every application
 * chrisccoulson wonders what FF does differently
<chrisccoulson> it must clear the selection when it closes
<chrisccoulson> i'll run it through xtrace and find out
<hggdh> chrisccoulson: micahg told me this will be resolved on next xul
<hggdh> no. Mixing issues, sorry
<micahg> chrisccoulson: hggdh: will be fixed in 3.7
<chrisccoulson> micahg, thanks
<chrisccoulson> so LimCore was making a big fuss over nothing
<micahg> chrisccoulson: bug with patch is in there
<micahg> chrisccoulson, not nothing, but something minor
<chrisccoulson> the words "mountain" and "molehill" spring to mind
<micahg> indeed
<hggdh> well, yes indeed.
<LimCore> hey fellow bug fighters, who is using twitter?  Im on twitter limcore
<crimsun> LimCore: probably denting (identi.ca)
<LimCore> http://identi.ca/denting  no such user
<crimsun> no, twitter -> "tweet"ing; identi.ca -> "dent"ing
 * micahg just dented about rebootless kernel updates
<zeroseven0183> saw that... 30-day trial Ksplice
<zeroseven0183> interesting
<LimCore> well then, what are your's identi.ca's IDs ;)  and can you controll it from jabber, like with tweet.im
<chrisccoulson> i had no idea what denting was until then
<chrisccoulson> i'm clearly no longer cool :(
 * LimCore points a cool'o'meter @ chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> heh ;)
<LimCore> you have 50 megafonzies
 * LimCore http://multreality.com/wp-content/coolometer.png
<chrisccoulson> micahg - gnome-control-center currently ships an entry for Firefox to be displayed in the default-applications capplet
<chrisccoulson> but it seems firefox is shipping it's own xml file to add an entry there too
<chrisccoulson> is that intentional?
<micahg> yes
<micahg> I thought that's how it's done?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - for most applications, yes
<chrisccoulson> but firefox is already in the g-c-c xml file
<micahg> it is?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I don't think it's being used
<micahg> the one in the debian dir
<chrisccoulson> the debian dir in the firefox packaging?
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> I don't see it being installed
<chrisccoulson> micahg - on my system:
<chrisccoulson> dpkg -S /usr/share/gnome-control-center/default-apps/firefox.xml
<chrisccoulson> firefox-gnome-support: /usr/share/gnome-control-center/default-apps/firefox.xml
<micahg> ah, yeah
<micahg> sorry
<chrisccoulson> no worries :)
<micahg> I don't have that package installed right now
<chrisccoulson> do you want to remove that at some point? (no hurry)
<micahg> and it's listed as firefox*.xml
<micahg> :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm just updating the gnome-control-center XML description to not rename the icon name to firefox-3.5
<micahg> yeah, are we sure it's not going to disappear from g-c-c
<micahg> chrisccoulson: doesn't the firefox one say namoroka?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it's not going to disappear from g-c-c (not this cycle anyway)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it says namoroka
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, does it show up as that in the menu?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it shows up as that in the default-applications dialog
<micahg> ah, see that's bad too
<micahg> ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can you file a bug and assign to me
<chrisccoulson> yeah, can do
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks
<micahg> we're doing a release sometime in the next day, I don't know if this will get in or now
<micahg> *not
<ddecator> micahg, sounds like your busy, but the OP for bug 518913 reinstalled karmic and doesn't have the problem anymore, and he just -thinks- java might have been to blame, but i'm guessing that there is nothing we can do to get enough info for devs...this may be redundant to ask, but idk how much info is needed for firefox reports
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518913 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) "Firefox crashes constantly (affects: 1) (dups: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518913
<micahg> ddecator: yep, go ahead and close
<ddecator> micahg, thanks for the clarification
<kermiac> bug 519616 would the standard "not an ubuntu package" response be applicable as ff 3.7 is not in the repos?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 519616 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "Firefox 3.7a2pre crashes on start (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519616
<ddecator> i love FF 3.7 =)
<kermiac> ty for your help with bug 515422 crimsun :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 515422 in linux (Ubuntu) "Some ALC260 0x103c3012 variants need model=will (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515422
<ddecator> kermiac, you could ask him to try starting it in safe-mode to see if it still crashes. if it doesn't, then it's a settings problem
<ddecator> add-ons aren't playing nice with ff 3.7 since they made it a2 >.>
<kermiac> ddecator: true, but I think this bug is actually invalid as we only have ff 3.6 in the repos
<ddecator> kermiac, idk what the policy is...i think it would be good to watch bugs in 3.7 since it will someday be in the repos, but you'd have to ask someone else about whether or not we're going to do that
<ddecator> of course, micah isn't on, and idk any other members of the mozilla team, so...
 * kermiac shrugs
<kermiac> oh well, I'll just subscribe to the bug for now & check back later :)
<ddecator> i did too. idk if we'll confirm it or not, but worst case scenario i'm going to comment to see if i can't at least help him out =p
<kermiac> ok, I'll let you handle it ddecator. I'm not a fan of ff bugs :)
 * ddecator plans on learning from micah and specializing if ff bugs
<ddecator> haha
<kermiac> yeah, I remembered that... that's another reason why I'm happy to step down & let you handle it :)
<kermiac> I'm still trying to decide what I should specialise in. I'm kinda wondering around aimlessly triaging bugs wherever I can ;)
<ddecator> kermiac, that's what i'm doing for now. it's good to be able to handle various types of bugs =)
<ddecator> there, i marked it incomplete until he gets back so it will be kinda hidden. if it's a real bug, i'll just point him to mozilla's bugzilla so he can report it there
<ChogyDan> is `ubuntu-bug <package-name>` known to be not working in lucid?
<kermiac> good idea ddecator. I was just going to point him towards the mozilla BTS & mark it as invalid. The way you're handling it is nicer/better :)
<ddecator> kermiac, i sympathize with other firefox testers ;)
<kermiac> ChogyDan: no, it was working for me in lucid 2 days ago
<kermiac> hehe
<ChogyDan> hmm, interesting.  I suppose I will just give it a week  :)  thanks
<ddecator> micah might tell me it's invalid, which i'm sure it is, but we'll deal with that once he reports back
<kermiac> np ChogyDan :)
<nigel_nb> hggdh, hey.. can you help me debug the evo bug I had yday?
<ddecator> bug 518840, can someone please set to [medium, triaged]? (i'm thinking medium because it affects the functionality of a core app)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518840 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) ""Previous" button stops working after 4 seconds into a song (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518840
<ddecator> scratch that, i got a comment on the upstream report that might have a fix
<nigel_nb> ddecator, that is not a fix per se
<nigel_nb>  ;0
<nigel_nb> ;)
<ddecator> nigel_nb, true, but it would resolve the issue, haha
<nigel_nb> hehe
 * ddecator is learning new things every day
<nigel_nb> me too!
<nigel_nb> I'm playing with notify-osd now
<ddecator> what do you mean by "playing with"? working on bugs for it or actually dealing with the config?
<nigel_nb> well, both  ;)
<nigel_nb> i'm dealing with config to understand what when wrong for a bug report
<ddecator> ah, gotcha
<ddecator> never looked at the config
<nigel_nb> me neither.  i just talked to a dev and I have some clue now
<ddecator> that's how you learn, haha
<ddecator> or how you should learn i guess...
<ddecator> i learned a few things the hard way in the past >.<
<nigel_nb> heh
<ddecator> micahg, should ff 3.7 bugs technically be closed and pointed to bugzilla?
<micahg> ddecator: no
<micahg> ddecator: bug #?
<ddecator> bug 519616, kermiac and i weren't sure since there is no official firefox-3.7 package in the repos
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 519616 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "Firefox 3.7a2pre crashes on start (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519616
<micahg> ddecator: they should be tagged ppa, checked for dupes and upstreamed
<micahg> ddecator: and assigned to firefox right now
<ddecator> perfect, thanks =)
<micahg> ddecator: plus I think that guy's a spammer
<ddecator> the nospammail thing?
<micahg> ddecator: no, but the user has added tasks/assignees to many bugs and is almost a nuisance
<ddecator> micahg, ah...well we'll see what happens. if he gets back and it's a bug then i'll check for dupes and everything
<ddecator> did you see that kermiac ?
<micahg> ddecator: my guess is that it's the flash OOPP issue
<kermiac> yes, ty micahg & ddecator :)
<ddecator> micahg, what does OOPP stand for?
<micahg> ddecator: Out Of Process Plugins
<ddecator> micahg, oh yah, i disabled that so i forgot about it...
<micahg> ddecator: mozilla is working on fixing it this week hopefully for flash and java
<micahg> or at least flash
<ddecator> good, if they do i'll re-enable it
<ddecator> micahg, oh, thanks for adding the tag and comment, haha, i was just about to do that
<nigel_nb> micahg, how do we know if an app has apport hook ?
<micahg> nigel_nb: dpkg -L PKG | grep apport
<micahg> nigel_nb: basically you have to look
<micahg> you can check on packages.ubuntu.com as well
<nigel_nb> it will be a file?
<micahg> yep
<nigel_nb> micahg, do you know how to write a hook?
<micahg> nigel_nb: no
<nigel_nb> hm
<micahg> nigel_nb: you want to write one?
<nigel_nb> yeah
<nigel_nb>  anyone has adobe reader installed in ubuntu?
<jpiche> I'm having a problem and with Lucid, and am wondering if it's worth filing a bug report for. I've been with lucid for about a week now, but today (maybe after an upgrade), whenever I hit the enter key, the machine stops responding
<jpiche> i'm not sure if it's a kernel panic though because if i have music playing, it keeps playing
<trev> I'm having a strange issue with files in vim/eclipse vs. gedit/bluefish
<trev> edits to files in eclipse will show up in eclipse and vim but not gedit and bluefish
<trev> Is it a bug or something I need to enable?
<kermiac> jpiche: it sounds like a known issue. bug 516412
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516412 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Pressing <Enter> causes X to freeze (affects: 59) (dups: 13)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516412
<jpiche> kermiac: thank you very much
<kermiac> np jpiche :)
<kermiac> should function key/ hotkey bugs be filed against "gnome-settings-daemon" in Karmic?
<kermiac> more specifically the hotkeys that control volume
<Damascene> https://launchpad.net/bugs/519050
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 519050 in netbook-launcher (Ubuntu) "netbook-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_newv() (affects: 7) (dups: 3)" [Critical,Fix released]
<Damascene> I've had this or something like it
<Damascene> now the left panel blink all the time
<kermiac> Damascene: did you try "killall gnome-panel" NOTE: this will reset all panels back to default (including icons, etc)
<kermiac> so if you have highly customised panels you may not wish to do that
<nigel_nb> persia, at what point does apport hooks get added to a package? when they come into ubuntu?
<persia> I think you're asking a different question than the one that can be answered sanely, and likely a different one that you intend to ask.
<persia> So, I'll answer a couple other questions, and after that, if you still want to ask that, I'll give it a shot :)
<nigel_nb> persia, sorry if I came out unclear
<nigel_nb> persia, I want to add a apport-hook to a package, do I add it upstream or downstream...package is notify-osd
<persia> Firstly: "How does apport know when to file bugs?": apport traps program crashes, and stores the coredump with various debugging information in a crash file.
<persia> Oh, that's a completely different question than the usual class :)
 * persia aborts, and looks up the answer
<nigel_nb> :)
<persia> Right.  Seems those are Ubuntu-specific patches.
<persia> I suspect the same sort of patches would be interesting to any other distribution that used apport, but I don't happen to know of any.
<persia> (more from lack of research than anything else)
<nigel_nb> persia, so I'll open a bug and propose a patch?
<nigel_nb> (or rather diff)
<persia> That seems sane.
<nigel_nb> thanks :)
<crimsun> kermiac: (re: Fkeys/hotkeys) not necessarily
<crimsun> kermiac: there are a couple of points, namely linux and whatever handles them in an X.Org session
<kermiac> ok, ty crimsun
<Speedy1> www.search2.net
<nigel_nb> ah, well here too!
<vish> ;)
<BUGabundo_remote> {quick} morning
<nigel_nb> pedro_, shall I go ahead and set up a wiki page for the classes?
<nigel_nb> sorry to be late getting back (had a hectic day)
<pedro_> nigel_nb, sure! that'd be great
<nigel_nb> in a few hours I'll set it up and announce :)
<pedro_> btw didn't know you have an identi.ca account ;-)
 * pedro_ following you 
<pedro_> nigel_nb, thanks!
 * nigel_nb has been out of identi.ca for quite some time :)
<nigel_nb> pedro_, you need to dent more ;)
 * BUGabundo_remote has an account on another statusnet server. long live open Federation
<pedro_> nigel_nb, yeah haven't used a lot identi.ca lately, just twitter
 * BUGabundo_remote feels twitter is evil
 * nigel_nb is with BUGabundo_remote on that one
<nigel_nb> pedro_, link your identi.ca to twitter and move to status net
 * BUGabundo_remote is afraid of what google buzz will do to our lives
<nigel_nb> +1 for me is groups... I dont have to follow everyone.  just the main groups
<BUGabundo_remote> brainbird.net actually PULLs your twitter timeline
<BUGabundo_remote> so you see everything in one place
 * BUGabundo_remote rumbles about groups still not being federated. expected on OMB spec 0.2
<nigel_nb> another 30 mins and my lucid vm will be up-to-date :)
<BUGabundo_remote> 30 min??
<nigel_nb> yeah, dist upgrade now
<BUGabundo_remote> $ sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo_remote> is so fast
<BUGabundo_remote> ahhh do-release-upgrade
<BUGabundo_remote> done that 4 months ago
<nigel_nb> actually I got alpha 1
<nigel_nb> and now going to alpha 3
<BUGabundo_remote> on lucid day two
<nigel_nb> (or whatever is current)
<BUGabundo_remote> feel free to update us in #ubuntu+1
<SwedeMike> python-pyatspi won't install currently.
<SwedeMike> Compiling /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/pyatspi/__init__.py ...
<SwedeMike>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/pyatspi/__init__.py", line 50
<SwedeMike>     finally:
<SwedeMike>           ^
<SwedeMike> SyntaxError: invalid syntax
<yofel> er, wasn't that supposed to be fixed?
<SwedeMike> I just did dist-upgrade (last time was 3 hours ago or so) and got that error.
<yofel> SwedeMike: workaround: remove python2.4 if you don't need it
<SwedeMike> dpkg: dependency problems prevent removal of python-pyatspi:
<SwedeMike>  gnome-orca depends on python-pyatspi (>= 1.22.0) | python-pyatspi2; however:
<SwedeMike>   Package python-pyatspi is to be removed.
<SwedeMike>   Package python-pyatspi2 is not installed.
<yofel> SwedeMike: yes, you can't remove atspi, remove python2.4 instead (nothing should require it today)
<SwedeMike> yes, I removed it (and -dev), then what?
<SwedeMike> still won't go thru --reconfigure correctly
<yofel> bug  506357
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 506357 in at-spi (Ubuntu) "package python-pyatspi 1.29.5-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: invalid syntax error for python2.4 (affects: 12) (dups: 2)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506357
<yofel> bug 507842
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 507842 in python-central (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Does not honor XS-Python-Version if debian/control contains a empty line before the Source: line (affects: 4) (dups: 2)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507842
<giantpune> hey boys,  i have another bug which i see has been mentioned already.  im just looking for a workaround
<giantpune> i cannot install samba on ubuntu 9.10 AMD64 .  is there a workaround for it?
<giantpune> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-server-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg23728.html
<Laibsch> I just tried to subscribe motu sponsors to bug 515805, but got http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_5.png
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 515805 in gjots2 (Ubuntu) "Sync gjots2 2.3.9-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main) (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515805
<Laibsch> what's going on there?
<persia> Laibsch: Ask in #launchpad.  That oughtn't happen.
<Laibsch> ok
<abhijit_> anybody online here?
<abhijit_> how to solve the bug?
<abhijit_> i am programmer
<abhijit_> i want to help sove the bugs
<abhijit_> whts the procedure?
<pedro_> abhijit_, you might want to have a look at  : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix
<SwedeMike> abhijit_: if you know about a bug and how to solve it, you can start by attaching patches to the launchpad bug report?
<vish> abhijit_: also , you start with bugs which have been scheduled for Ubuntu 10.04 but havent been fixed yet > https://edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/lucid
<vish> you can start*
<pedro_> hello vish
<vish> pedro_: hi..
<persia> That isn't a complete list of bugs to be fixed by 10.04, and fixing nearly any other bug is also good.
<vish> persia: what is the link for a complete list of scheduled bugs? [rather how do we grep those?]
<persia> There isn't one.
<persia> There's three or four different lists that people want to close, like the papercuts list, or the release-critical bugs list, or the miletoned list, etc.
<persia> But most developers don't organise their work that way, rather just fixing bugs as they come.
<persia> So, for instance, a developer might have an interest in some packages, and try to fix as many bugs as they can find there.
<persia> Or some developer may have some bugs that bother them, and fix those first.
<persia> Or some developer may monitor some set of test results, and try to fix bugs found there.
<persia> etc.
<vish> yeah..
<persia> If a new developer wants to contribute, it's generally best for them to find bugs that they are interested in fixing, rather than trying to chase bugs from the various lists (most of which already have someone else interested in fixing them).
<persia> There might be overlap, but if we tell all the developers to work on the same bugs, we end up with lots of bugs getting no attention.
<vish> persia: we need to get dedicated devs for papercuts :D
<vish> other projects have devs ;)
<persia> Are there no papercut devs?
<vish> nope.. the papercuts are just a design team tasks , the bugs need to be fixed by someone from the community
<vish> task*
<vish> persia: sometimes we ping the upstream devs , and they agree with the suggestions and fix them.. else someone reading blogs and other shout-outs pick them up and fix them
<vish> and the patch it sent upstream as well [just mentioning ]
<persia> Well then.  You do need to recruit.
<persia> I'm not sure that every prospective developer should be pointed exclusively at the list, but I'll agree that having a couple people working on it would help.
<persia> But of the papercuts I've seen, lots of them end up seeming simple but having deep complexities behind them.
<persia> So I'm not sure they oughtn't be discussed upstream or with some developer who has significant experience in that area, rather than by somebody just trying to close papercuts.
 * vish agrees
<vish> persia: but those are rare.. some of them are still present [ex: the templates usage bug , forgot bug#]  we have those as well , and do discuss with upstream devs
<persia> Yeah.  I probably only see them when they are messy :)  The smaller stuff is probably better done upstream anyway.
<^arky^> can I mark this is triaged bug 512227
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 512227 in iputils (Ubuntu) "typos in tracepath manpage (patch included) (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512227
<^arky^> can I mark this is triaged bug 512227  bug 486823
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 512227 in iputils (Ubuntu) "typos in tracepath manpage (patch included) (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512227
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 486823 in openwsman (Ubuntu) "Typo in package description of libopenwsman-dev, libopenwsman1 and openwsman: "This packages" (affects: 1)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486823
<hggdh> bdmurray: please ping me when you are in
<micahg> I just added our monthly meeting to the Fridge...should show up within a day
<bdmurray> hggdh: hey
<mulambo> hay guys i am testing the new ubuntu 10.04 pre release on my laptop
<mulambo> My concern is when I install a new program, it appears in my applications menu, but any other users it is absent
<mulambo> im sure that this is supposed to update automatically
<mulambo> GNU paint......
<mulambo> one example not working, or abiword
<mulambo> they install, i can use them find but any other users cannot, i think this is a gnome problem?
<mulambo> ...
<mulambo> i'll check back if anyone cares to help a brotha out
<hggdh> mulambo: yes, they should appear for all users
<mulambo> so whats the next step to correct this?
<mulambo> :)
<mulambo> i think the new ubuntu should work ok on my old laptop
<hggdh> heh. Open a bug on launchpad, and add documentation
<mulambo> ok a custom one
<hggdh> mulambo: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<mulambo> alright thats good
<mulambo> i'll do that thanks
<hggdh> mulambo: welcome. Thank you for testing Lucid
<mulambo> k, keep up the good work 8.04 is amazing on this thing, i am hoping by testing my hardware stays supported, thanks again.
<BUGabundo_remote> n
<komputes> Hi hggdh, I saw your name on the list of Bug Squad Mentors. Are you available for some guidance?
<hggdh> komputes: yes, I am. Right now?
<komputes> hggdh: sure, or whenever it is best for you
<hggdh> I have some time now, so let's do it ;-)
<hggdh> komputes: ^
<qense> someone tell pedro he rocks
<qense> He just did three quarter of the New nautilus bugs.
<hggdh> heh. Well, he *does* rock
<qense> he did spam my mailbox
<qense> I knew I shouldn't have subscribed to nautilus :P
<bdmurray> on lucid is 'look duplic' returning duplicate results for anyone else? ;-)
<hggdh> bdmurray: not for me
<bdmurray> great
<qense> bdmurray: I haven't seen that here either
<bdmurray> yes, I'm suspecting I'm special
<hggdh> bdmurray: see http://pastebin.com/f6dd1dcbd
<hggdh> well. You _are_ ;-)
<bdmurray> hggdh: what pages is the team subscribed to?
<qense> bdmurray: I already have a small diff of proposed changes to HowToTriage for adding empty bug watches when marked bug watches as Confirmed, but I can't get the links to paragraphs on a page work right. But my main question is: do you think that an addition to HowToTriage is all that's needed?
<hggdh> bdmurray: /BugSquad/.* and /Bugs/.*
<hggdh> er. take out the first '/'
<hggdh> weird. the email with the update on the wiki page was sent to my personal email, *not* to the email I set as preferred for communications
<hggdh> just got it (twice, one for my Ubunut-related account, and one for my personal account)
<bdmurray> okay, I didn't see anything in the bug squad queue hence my question ;-)
<bdmurray> qense: yes, that sounds fine
<qense> bdmurray: OK, I hope to be able to send a diff to the mailist this evening.
<hggdh> bdmurray: the email should have been sent to the account marked as peferred, right?
<bdmurray> hggdh: I'd imagine but ...
<hggdh> checking
<hggdh> this is really weird. I am set, on this account, with the correct primary address (for contacts). But I am also being asked to confirm it
<hggdh> bdmurray: you will receive another confirmation request. Please blame LP, not me ;-)
<ADcomp> hello ..
<ADcomp> some help for reporting a bug ?
<ADcomp> not sure about the right package .. ( sorry for my poor english )
<persia> ADcomp: No problem.  What's the issue?
<ADcomp> ok .. I'm running Lucid. after upgrade : "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-12-generic"
<ADcomp> "cpio: ./lib/udev/firmware.sh: Cannot stat: No such file or directory"
<ADcomp> /lib/udev/firmware.sh doesn't exist
<ADcomp> but /lib/udev/firmware , yes ..
<thekorn> this bug has already bee reported
<thekorn> let me try to find it
<persia>  bug 519855
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 519855 in udev (Ubuntu) "update-initramfs fails: ./lib/udev/firmware.sh does not exist (affects: 42) (dups: 8)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519855
<persia> There's a patch in that bug that you can apply, or just wait a couple hours and dist-upgrade again.
<ADcomp> ok .. sorry for disturb'
<persia> rebooting in the meantime may or may not work, depending on your hardware.
<thekorn> hmm, persia was faster, as always ;)
<persia> ADcomp: You might also find #ubuntu+1 a useful channel : there's a lot of users of the development release there, who may have good answers to known issues.
<ADcomp> I just make a symbolic link to firmware and "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<ADcomp> work for me
<persia> That works too, but you might want to remove the symbolic link before the next dist-upgrade.
<ADcomp> yes .. for sure
<ADcomp> anyway , thanks for your time :)
<ADcomp> bye
<qense> bdmurray: not going to get the wiki proposal done today, I'll have it ready tomorrow
<JoshuaL> hello, i want to report a bug about unstable connections with wpa2-enterprise. what info is needed to fill in such bug report?
<Bookman> I seem to be having a problem even searching to see if a bug exists in launchpad at the moment and I've reported that to launchpad.  I'm just trying to see if anyone has addressed the issue of Wicd no longer working with Ubuntu 10.04 after an update two days ago.  It will not obtain an IP address from a wired/wireless router anymore.
<kklimonda> Bookman, you can try using http://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ and see if it works better
<BUGabundo> evening
<kklimonda> hey BUGabundo
<bdmurray> There was an issue with dchp3-client that has been resolved now
<BUGabundo> hey kklimonda
<bdmurray> so it might have been that
<BUGabundo> do you rememer how to restat pulseaudio?
<BUGabundo> mine some how died
<bdmurray> bug 519206
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 519206 in dhcp3 (Ubuntu) "if closure missing in dhclient--script of dhcp3-client_3.1.3-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb (affects: 3) (dups: 2)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519206
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, start-pulseaudio-x11 ?
<hggdh> JoshuaL: what is your Ubuntu version?
<BUGabundo> thanks
 * BUGabundo tries
<JoshuaL> hggdh, 9.10
<BUGabundo> $ start-pulseaudio-x11
<BUGabundo> Connection failure: Connection refused
<BUGabundo> pa_context_connect() failed: Connection refused
<BUGabundo> not good
<Bookman> kklimonda, same error
<kklimonda> Bookman, yes, I get it on the main page too - I just never really use it :)
<hggdh> JoshuaL: server or desktop?
<kklimonda> Bookman, see if it's a bug that bdmurray linked to
<Bookman> kklimonda, I'm giving up on it all....too hard to submit/search for a bug
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, and can't you just run pulseaudio from terminal?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo, it should detach just fine
<JoshuaL> hggdh, desktop
<hggdh> you can open a bug with 'ubuntu-bug network-manager'; it will populate the bug with some basic data. The n-m triagers may then ask you for something special
<hggdh> JoshuaL: ^
<JoshuaL> hggdh, thanks :)
<hggdh> JoshuaL: welcome
<plars> bdmurray: is there a bug tag (or any other mechanism) to tell from an lp bug whether a fix is available for it?
<persia> There isn't.
<persia> The closest is the various patch tags
<plars> bdmurray: looking for the existence of a patch attached to the bug, or fix-committed state isn't always enough.  There are some where the fix is a pointer to an email archive with a description of the fix or a patch attached
<plars> persia: I saw the patch-* tags in w.u.c/Bugs/Tags, but I also saw him using just a generic "patch" tag, which I was wondering if maybe that was the intent of it
<persia> plars: Yes, but "patch", "patch-needswork" and "patch-refused" don't cover the case you want :)
<persia> "patch" is old.  I used to use it to indicate that someone had a not-attached patch available.
<plars> persia: right
<persia> But I got complaints about it a few times, and stopped.
<persia> I think the trick is to just not use it for stuff the desktop team is watching.
<plars> persia: in that case, it could also cover things like links to patches in a mailing list archive, no?
<persia> Because they tend to be extra-sensitive to extra bugmail for the tag being attached.
<persia> I used to use it that way, but like I said, I got complaints, because it added to some people's bugmail for bugs they were already watching.
<persia> plars: Given the various automation tools that are being developed around patches, I think current best practice is to go grab the referenced patches, verify they apply to current code, and attach them.
<persia> Make sure to add enough information about the source of the patch so that someone can complete the DEP3 header for it.
<persia> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/lucid-qa-fixing-bugs-with-patches is the current blueprint about this stuff.
<persia> awe_: Hey.  Are you following bug 510481 ?  I remember you were interested in this.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 510481 in jack-audio-connection-kit (Ubuntu) "[MIR] Jack-audio-connection-kit (affects: 5)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510481
<arand> Recent invalidation of Bug #510571 , I think incorrectly, am I right on that?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 510571 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "-11 & later kernels won't boot with acpi, -10 works, Lucid (affects: 8)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510571
<awe_> persia, nope, hadn't seen it.  been heads down on oem work...
<persia> awe_: "busy at $work" is always a good excuse :)  Anyway, you might want to subscribe just to know the outcome if it happens/doesn't happen.
<awe_> sure, thanks for the heads-up!
<plars> persia: fair enough, but I suspect there may be other cases I'm not thinking of at the moment for "fix-available", other than actually having a patch out there that we could harvest and attach
<persia> arand: I think the "linux (Ubuntu)" task being set to Invalid is probably correct.  I don't think that the triage was complete though, because there's no virtualbox task to track that work.  It probably needs a virtualbox task, or to be marked duplicate to some existing virtualbox bug.
<arand> But the fact is that it broke between kernel versions not virtualbox version.
<persia> plars: There's actually lots of cases of that.  However, over the past while Ubuntu Developers have been deplorably bad about actually looking for available fixes for arbitrary bugs, so there's already more stuff that has a proposed potential solution than is getting reviewed.
<persia> I don't think we're yet starved enough for already available fixes that using a fix-available marker helps.
<persia> Generally, the push has been to encourage those who have the skills to determine that a fix is available to join the ranks of Ubuntu Developers in order to get it reviewed.
<nigelbabu> under what package does gnome-display-tools come under?
<persia> I'm becoming ever more convinced this is a bad workflow, but I'm not sure that adding more fix-available things helps right now :)
<plars> persia: this is more for bug tracking purposes than for locating bugs that have an available fix, however nothing should prevent people from using it to find bugs that have a *known* available fix
<persia> plars: Can you give me an example?
<plars> persia: for instance, for the release status where often times we have a list of bugs that are "fix-available"
<plars> nigelbabu: gnome-control-center has gnome-display-properties
<nigelbabu> thanks plars :)
<nigelbabu> I've been trying to check 2 to 3 sources now :)
<plars> nigelbabu: assuming it's gnome-display-properties that you're looking for
<persia> nigelbabu: apt-file may be a useful tool for you.
<plars> or dpkg -S
<nigelbabu> persia, yes indeed.  I need to learn to use tools that i have instead of looking at sources of guessed packags
<persia> plars: So the idea is to be able to generate a report on some set of bugs to indicate "these are untriaged", "these we understand", "these have some proposed fix", "these have been fixed"?
<plars> persia: something like that, yes
<yofel> nigelbabu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage has good instructions for that
<persia> plars: I'd probably use the "patch" tag for that, because it doesn't imply that the available "fix" actually fixes the issue.
<bdmurray> plars: the kernel team uses cherry-pick for bugs with a commit id
<persia> plars: Just be warned that if you add that to too many bugs with certain subscribers, there may be complaints (but you'd get that for any tag to meet your use case)
<bdmurray> I'd rather a tag other than patch was used though as that is supposed to mean a rather specific thing
<plars> persia: noted, which is one reason why I'm looking to see if there is already another mechanism of doing this
<persia> bdmurray: Well, why not patch, assuming that there is a referenced patch available?
<bdmurray> because it isn't attached to the bug?  I guess it would work though
<plars> bdmurray: so normally the patch tag would have what specific meaning?
<bdmurray> well a patch is attached but that's a separate launchpad search so have the tag mean either a patch is attached or linked to seems fine
<persia> I used to also use it in cases where a patch was in text in a comment, before I stopped using it.
<plars> bdmurray: ok, so should this be added to w.u.c/Bugs/Tags?
<plars> currently only patch-needswork and patch-refused are listed there
<bdmurray> plars: yeah, that'd be awesome
<plars> bdmurray: ok, thanks!
 * persia cheers the restoration of the patch tag, and intends to start using it again, now that it's on the wiki again.
<bdmurray> also feel free to subscribe ubuntu-reviwers to bugs with patches
<micahg> bdmurray: there's a reviewers team now?
<bdmurray> http://www.murraytwins.com/blog/?p=64
<bdmurray> :-(
<persia> The reviewers team just doesn't get enough press.  It needs more hands.
<micahg> bdmurray: sorry, I'm a little behind on blog posts
<bdmurray> I was gonna e-mail ubuntu-devel about it too
<persia> Please do.
<persia> back through Intrepid or so we tended to be good about it, and somewhere around there just stopped grabbing patches and uploading them.
<bdmurray> Well, I'd hoped that everybody just read my blog. ;-)
<nigelbabu> I did :)
<nigelbabu> but didn't you already send out a mail about it?
<persia> I mostly read blogs on planet, and I'm sure I miss posts because I don't read it often enough (some days seem to be special blog days)
<nigelbabu> persia, add it to thunderbird?
<persia> nigelbabu: At one point I was using liferea for a similar purpose, but ended up not reading any blogs at all that way.
<nigelbabu> persia, thunderbird checks feeds along with your mail, so you end up reading.  trust me ;)
<persia> nigelbabu: You obviously have never sent me mail :)
<nigelbabu> persia, dont tell me you get mails for all gnome packages ;)
 * persia already doesn't read that in a reliable fashion
<persia> No, but I get more than I can read.
<nigelbabu> ah, then you're out of luck.  Too much to read
 * micahg has a similar problem...90k unread RSS feed entries
<persia> At least with planet, I can check it every once in a while and catch up on stuff in a way that doesn't block anything else (what's one more browser pane)
<nigelbabu> micahg, "ouch"
<bdmurray> jibel: can we write a pattern for bug 519882
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 519882 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager crashed with CacheExceptionDpkgInterrupted in __init__() (affects: 25) (dups: 23)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519882
<jibel> bdmurray, let me see
<hggdh> bdmurray: did you get a wiki update to relase to the ML?
<bdmurray> hggdh: I've approved a couple
<nekohayo> hello folks, I am one of the upstream bug triagers and testers for PiTiVi
<hggdh> bdmurray: so it is working! Good
<nekohayo> tomorrow I'm at home, so hopefully I should be able to help in the bug day
 * micahg is getting duplicates now :)
 * hggdh also
<bdmurray> nekohayo: that'd be great!
<nekohayo> so if you folks need help/info, I'm always sitting in #pitivi (I may take a look at #ubuntu-bugs once in a while tomorrow I guess, but you will need to poke me if you have a question)
<jibel> bdmurray, I can do something, but it will be a rather generic pattern.
<jibel> bdmurray, There's no specific error reported by u-m and the only source for the pattern is the Traceback.
<jibel> bdmurray, anyway I give it a try.
<bdmurray> jibel: there is nothing in aptlog?
<bdmurray> or maybe add the libudev version in dependencies
<nigelbabu> anything more I should be doing for bug 519335
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 519335 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "misspelling when hovering the display-icon in the notification area (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519335
<bdmurray> micahg: did you read about bughugger?
<micahg> bdmurray: I think so
 * micahg remembers talking to you about it
<bdmurray> I have some pre-ran json searches for you! http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/package/
<bdmurray> You could load those in bughugger
<micahg> bdmurray: thanks :)
<micahg> bdmurray: this is a current list or a query?
<micahg> ah, just a list, but I can sort my quickly I suppose
<jibel> bdmurray, aptlog is not always attached and doesn't log the failing installation. dependencies is only attached to very few reports.
<LimCore> I would really like to see which bugs have most affected people
<persia> nigelbabu: Inthe past, for bugs like that, I've sought a native speaker to confirm, made sure the locale affected was documented, and submitted the correction to Rosetta for review.
<micahg> LimCore: you can do that in the LP interface
<LimCore> but LP can't handles such a (huge) sort with join apparently, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-users_affected_count&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&
<LimCore> field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<nigelbabu> persia, I confirmed with a locale speaker
<LimCore> micahg: no, it times out always on this query
<persia> nigelbabu: Didn't see that in a comment :)
<persia> nigelbabu: What locale is it?
<nigelbabu> persia, de
<bdmurray> this won't time out ;-) http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/launchpad-database/bugs-with-most-users-affected.html
<micahg> LimCore: LP seems to be having issues in general with bugs at the distro level for ubuntu
<nigelbabu> persia, oh, I have to ask another locale person to comment?
<persia> I doubt that.  Likely de_AU.utf8 or de_DE.utf8 or something.
<bdmurray> jibel: dependencies would be attached to any apport bug and that's what patterns are used for right?
<LimCore> micahg: simply raising timeouts and query cache perhaps would be enough to help?
<LimCore> npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV 	- 1917
<LimCore> lolololol
<micahg> LimCore: nothing is simple WRT LP infrastructure
<persia> nigelbabu: That's one way, sure.  Another would be to install the locales on your machine and see which ones were affected.
<LimCore> that is true, flash is the biggest FAIL :)
<nigelbabu> persia, oh, well, I'm getting the po file
 * LimCore hates flash with passion
<micahg> LimCore: that bug is nspluginwrapper and maybe should be closed...it's on my list
<LimCore> micahg: you mean its fixed? it crashes all the time for me too
<LimCore> on 9.10
<persia> nigelbabu: That works too :)
<micahg> LimCore: well, not exactly fixed
<micahg> but there are 3 of them...
<nigelbabu> persia, well, it seems I got the wrong po.  I'm not which package that thing comes into.  I took gnome control center and its not there :(
 * LimCore imagines a world with no flash and no silvershit.  Mmmmmm.
<micahg> and I don't think it's under active development anymore...
<micahg> LimCore: HTML5 :)
<persia> nigelbabu: It's in the langpacks, which you seemed to rightly understand by adding the Ubuntu Translations task, rather than an upstream task.
<persia> So the po files are overridden by Rosetta.
<LimCore> HTML5, bringing lost of anonimization to a computer near you ;)
<persia> !ohmy
<ubot4> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<LimCore> s/silver/grey-colored
<persia> heh
<LimCore> micahg: but with proper browsers, it will be super cool, in example YT in native ffox :)
<micahg> LimCore: if the gstreamer backend is ever implemented...
<micahg> LimCore: YT is using h.264
<LimCore> esp if they do each tab in separate tab + resource usage limiting + pausing of idle tabs
<jibel> bdmurray, no, I checked all duplicates and seen it attached only twice.
<LimCore> it would seem, flash can be responsible for like 50% higher computer bills, really
<nigelbabu> persia, um, so how do I suggest a correction?
<LimCore> flash can suck all the cpu power you have, always
<persia> nigelbabu: I haven't used the interface in years, and suspect it has changed.
<persia> I'll recommend asking in #ubuntu-translators , but I'll see if I can find a good URL
<nigelbabu> persia, is there a channel for translations?
<nigelbabu> persia, you seem to be reading my mind :)
<LimCore> someone should localize to Klingon, how cool would that be
 * persia wants automatic URL redirection in malone for centre/center
<bdmurray> jibel: hrmm, that sounds like a problem with apport somehow
<bdmurray> okay, I'll just unsubscribe bug control from that bug then
<persia> nigelbabu: I've been caught by a silly LP bug, but I think it's somewhere under https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<micahg> LimCore: it's being discussed
<bdmurray> since it's fixed a pattern might be unnecessary
<nigelbabu> persia, thanks :)
<LimCore> bdmurray: cool.  Looking at first 4 positions in that list, I see a dupe btw ;) shouldnt that be merged
<jibel> bdmurray, I'm testing the pattern against a bunch of reports right now. It should be ready soon.
<LimCore> micahg: or at least rename them into separate threads
<LimCore> micahg: I could go and mark all of this bugs dupes if someone would want
<micahg> LimCore: nah
<micahg> anyone notice this Gerry C.?
<LimCore> who?
<micahg> hggdh: ^^
<micahg> bdmurray: at what point do bug comments become a nuisance?
<micahg> *modifiers
<LimCore> hmm how about.. paying some devels to fix the most common bugs in ubuntu like this listed there
<bdmurray> micahg: I'm not quite certain what you mean.
 * LimCore watches the crowd go wild.  Noone thinks this idea is awesome?
<micahg> bdmurray: people assigning and adding bug tasks that they shouldn't
<micahg> LimCore: if you're writing teh checks, sure :)
<LimCore> ok
<bdmurray> micahg: well, I'd try contacting the user first it might be an honest mistake
<bdmurray> micahg: Launchpad is rather confusing ;-)
<micahg> bdmurray: I sent a message, but no response yet
<micahg> I'm wondering if anyone else has seen this poster
<micahg> I've had 3 or 4 incorrect actions taken by the person...I'm wondering if there are a lot more out ther
<micahg> I only watch about 10 packages
<micahg> actually, probably closer to 20
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-02-11
<jibel> bdmurray, sorry lost my connection. I've commited the pattern anyway since it's done.
<bdmurray> jibel: awesome, thanks!
<jibel> it's late here. see you tomorrow.
<bdmurray> micahg: okay, yes gerry c is getting bothersome
<micahg> bdmurray: should we request the account blocked until the user comes in here?
<bdmurray> micahg: well whatever the Launchpad sys admins do should be done I think
 * persia isn't sure how to respond to invernizzi's request to join.  I'd like to see examples of Ubuntu bug triage, but I'm not coming up with an encouraging way to request that.  Anyone else have any bright ideas?
<invernizzi> i can withdraw the request and triage some before resubmitting
<crimsun> I don't think there's a need to withdraw the request
<persia> invernizzi: No need to withdraw.  I'm just one member.  There are lots of other people who might respond.
<invernizzi> ok
<persia> invernizzi: And please don't take my request for help in responding to be direct criticism: I asked here precisely because I wasn't sure how to ask for that without appearing to criticise.
<invernizzi> no worries
<hggdh> well, OTOH, we do not have a separation for upstreams located on LP and common Ubuntu triaging
<micahg> did we start getting package based tags?
<kermiac> micahg: I've also noticed "Gerry C." assigning people & adding tasks on a fair amount of bugs lately
<ddecator> yah there seems to be a little fad goin' on...
<micahg> kermiac: I asked spm an official notice to consult the docs, hopefully that'll help
<nigel_nb> hggdh, around.. need a hand with a bug :)
<kermiac> yeah, hopefully. looks like he might be trying to do the right thing & is simply confused. Doesn't seem to be another of the "full moon" incidents like a few days ago
<kermiac> should I unassign people/ remove tasks if I notice them & I'm sure the
<kermiac> & I'm sure they're incorrect
<micahg> kermiac: yes
<kermiac> ok, ty micahg :)
<micahg> kermiac: but comment
<kermiac> yes, I always comment on bugs that I change :)
<ddecator> i saw someone was adding things to the flash bug too and they had to be asked to stop
<micahg> kermiac: good :)
<micahg> ddecator: yes
<micahg> ddecator: BTW, I didn't forget about it, but I had an issue with making the patch...
<ddecator> micahg, no problem, the fix is easy, and i still haven't had any issues with it
<ddecator> oh, micahg , i was gonna ask you, do you remember that thunderbird bug? you said you were going to do something with it but i haven't seen any changes...anything you want me to do for it? (i can get the # if you want)
<micahg> ddecator: sure
<ddecator> one sec...
<ddecator> hey, lp is actually loading kind of fast
<ddecator> bug 518336
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518336 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "thunderbird-3.0: Please turn off global search by default (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518336
<micahg> ddecator: yeah, sorry nothing really to do unless you can find an upstream bug on b.m.o for it
<ddecator> micahg, alright, i knew you said there was something you were going to do but i couldn't remember what, haha. i'll take a look upstream in a min. what should i do if i don't find anything?
 * micahg looks at the bug again
<micahg> ddecator: idr, but I think there should be an upstream
<ddecator> micahg, sounds good, i'll take a look
<micahg> ddecator: thanks
<malev> hi everyone! I need help with this bug. I can't confirm it coz I don't have a floppy drive :(
<malev> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/476013
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 476013 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "USB floppy drives aren't formatted correctly (affects: 1)" [Low,Incomplete]
<malev> I asked int #ubuntu and #ubuntu-es and no luki, any idea what can I do?
<hggdh> nigel_nb: sorry, hands full with a deployment (yes, yet another one) at my customer
<ddecator> man, i haven't seen a floppy drive in years...
<micahg> malev: you shouldn't set to Invalid while you check something
<nigel_nb> hggdh, no probs. I'll ask someone in the room :)
<micahg> malev: you could simulate a floppy in virtualbox
<micahg> malev: that's only good enough if you can confirm though, not to dismiss
<malev> upst! ... oks! my bad.
<malev> I'm gonna change it right now
<malev> to.. incomplete?
<micahg> malev: it's incomplete now
<micahg> malev: I'm just saying for the future :)
<malev> yes! I set it a few hours ago
<malev> oks! thanks for the observation. I'm gonna try with virtualbox
<malev> but, first I have to install it :D
<malev> thanks
<micahg> malev: the other thing to do is check for an upstream bug on bugzilla.gnome.org
<malev> ... I don't know what is that
<micahg> malev: or a duplicate on launchpad
<micahg> malev: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream/GNOME
<malev> micahg, nice! I'm checking it right now! thanks again
<micahg> malev: np
<nigel_nb> micahg, what is the definition of regression?
<micahg> nigel_nb: something that worked before that no longer does
<nigel_nb> micahg, Well, a bug that was closed as fixed is not yet fixed.  I guess that doesn't count as regression
<micahg> nigel_nb: bug #
<nigel_nb> micahg, the new bug is bug 519999, standby for old one
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 519999 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Paused last.fm stream fails to restart (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519999
<ddecator> micahg, quick note, i didn't see anything on bugzilla, but i'll look more in-depth when i get back from a meeting
<micahg> ddecator: k
<nigel_nb> micahg, the old bug is bug 483335
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 483335 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Rhythmbox 0.12.5 cannot start playback of Last.fm after pausing (affects: 2)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/483335
<micahg> nigel_nb: the old bug says nothing about this being fixed in lucid
 * micahg has the same problem of glossing over comments
<nigel_nb> micahg, there was something in the comments about it
<micahg> no, another bug was fixed in the lucid release
<micahg> nigel_nb: dupe the new one to the old one and see if there's an upstream bug on bgo
<nigel_nb> micahg, okay :)
<micahg> change the status to confirmed
<micahg> and comment abotu the mistake
<micahg> so people don't think you're reopening a closed bug
<micahg> the reporter thought his bug might have been fixed too
<nigel_nb> okay
<micahg> but there was no proof
<nigel_nb> I read the release info and it had something to say fix released
<nigel_nb> dont remember now
<micahg> nigel_nb: there's probably an upstream for this
<nigel_nb> searching now
<kermiac> micahg: a task was opened against python in bug 343625. It should be ok to invalidate the new task, right? I'm not 100% sure on this one as the OP mentions "& new python". The bug was set to high/confirmed against system-config-printer
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 343625 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[jaunty] system-config-printer & new python hangs with 100% CPU (affects: 5) (dups: 2)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343625
<micahg> kermiac: change to null project with a comment of incorrect upstream project
<kermiac> ty micahg :)
<nigel_nb> micahg, in bug 460964, can close the network manager task? the issue must be with notify-osd
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 460964 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Network manager does not merge its OSD notifications (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460964
<micahg> nigel_nb: most probably, I can't say for sure as I don't know notify-osd
<nigel_nb> I've done a little bit of work on it
<nigel_nb> but I dont think NM can do much
<micahg> nigel_nb: I think it's nm
<nigel_nb> micahg, oh
<nigel_nb> micahg, but if you read the notify specifications that the OP has linked, it would seem like notify-osd
<micahg> nigel_nb: I would think that nm sets the priorities of teh bubbles
<micahg> notify0osd only displays
<micahg> AFAIK
<nigel_nb> micahg, what is happening is not prority
<nigel_nb> micahg, notify is supposed to merge notifications if coming from same app within a particular time frame
<nigel_nb> that does not seem to be happening
<micahg> nigel_nb: both of them have indicated that they allow merging
<micahg> that's one of the bullets
<micahg> that might not be happening
<nigel_nb> micahg, bullets, where?
<micahg> nigel_nb: on the wiki page
<micahg> one of the bullet points
<nigel_nb> micahg, ah.
<vish> nigel_nb: thats a dup
 * vish tries to find bug
<nigel_nb> vish, which one?
 * nigel_nb has been working on too many dups today
<vish> nigel_nb: the nm notifications
<nigel_nb> vish, ah
<vish> nigel_nb: it needs to be dealt in both notify-osd and nm.. [well thats what the Mirco said]
<nigel_nb> vish, I didn't close any task. I confirmed one of them
<vish> nigel_nb: yup , just mentioning the info i know  :)
<nigel_nb> vish, thanks :)
<nigel_nb> vish, or else I'd have to wait for someone in ayatana to show up
<nigel_nb> vish, I spent like 4 hours writing an apport hook for notify before pulling lucid source, only to find it was already written ;)
<vish> nigel_nb: Mirco is the main notify-osd dev.. I had asked him earlier regarding this bug... its a dup.. i'll dup it as soon as i find it ;)
<nigel_nb> vish, I'm hunting
<vish> nigel_nb: done
<nigel_nb> vish, whats the old bug number?
<vish> nigel_nb: hrm... damn i closed FF , refresh the above bug it should be there
<nigel_nb> ok :)
<^arky^> hi
<^arky^> Is this bug 460729 triaged properly ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 460729 in fdupes (Ubuntu) "Typo in fdupes manpage (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460729
<nigel_nb> ^arky^, is it triaged at all?
<^arky^> oops
<^arky^> nigel_nb:  I meant this one bug 486823
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 486823 in openwsman (Ubuntu) "Typo in package description of libopenwsman-dev, libopenwsman1 and openwsman: "This packages" (affects: 1)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/486823
<nigel_nb>  ^arky^:  yep.  its a confirmed error
<^arky^> nigel_nb: thank you
<ddecator> anyone know if micahg will be back on again tonight?
<nigel_nb> ^arky^, you could have submitted a debdiff
<^arky^> nigel_nb: is that package managed in debian ?
<nigel_nb> ^arky^, dunno, but its easier.  you can jut ask a sponser to merge it then ( I think, not sure)
<nigel_nb> bah, not merge, sponser
<^arky^> nigel_nb: I put up a merge request
<^arky^> already
 * hggdh hates production deployments
<nigel_nb> hehe
<nigel_nb> ^arky^, just ask in -motu which is preferred (i'm not sure)
<^arky^> nigel_nb: ok will do
<nigel_nb> ^arky^, I think you can change to in progress when working on a bug
<nigel_nb> hggdh, deployment over?
<hggdh> nope
<nigel_nb> aw :(
<nigel_nb> hggdh, is it okay to change status to "in progress" if I'm working on a patch?
<hggdh> nigel_nb: yes
<hggdh> 'in progress' is reserved for those that are working on a fix
<nigel_nb> should I assign to myself?
<hggdh> nigel_nb: also please assign to yourself
<hggdh> he
<hggdh> heh
<nigel_nb> ah well, ;)
<hggdh> if it is in progress, there must be an assignee
<nigel_nb> ah
<hggdh> and I still hate production deployments...
<hggdh> should be sleeping already
<nigel_nb> hggdh, hehe... linux deployment? or some app on the server?
<hggdh> Solaris & Windows
<hggdh> both servers
<nigel_nb> they are updating servers?
<hggdh> no, upgrading server programmes
<hggdh> applications
<nigel_nb> ah
<nigel_nb> so u have to stay back for downtime - not good ;)
<hggdh> and to fix any issues that pop up
<ddecator> hggdh, gl
<hggdh> well, actually we have found, so far, 4 issues, 3 I corrected, one is at a remote partner, nothing I can do (except blame their incompetence ;-)
<hggdh> all in all, better than I really expected. I thought we would have to go back to the old environment to fix a serious issues, and no serious blowups so far
<hggdh> ddecator: sucks. I could be at my hotel, sleeping now.
<ddecator> hggdh, at least your not having as much trouble as Jabber =p
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> indeed
<nigel_nb> hggdh, how do I use sed to correct a list of files?
 * nigel_nb has been trying for some time and is fed up
<ddecator> hey micahg
<micahg> hi
<hggdh> nigel_nb: man sed ;-)
<ddecator> i left a comment on that thunderbird bug, i only found stuff about the global inbox, nothing about global search, but i think i said the right thing
<ddecator> and nothing about the default behavior for downloading mail
<nigel_nb> hggdh, yeah, but my expression is still not working <pout>
<micahg> ddecator: thunderbird 3 indexes all mail into a super index
<hggdh> nigel_nb: one way is to search for scrips using it
<ddecator> micahg, right, so it can all be searched by thunderbird, but i pointed out that global search and the download behavior are separate
<hggdh> but you are probably either giving it the wrong RE, or the wrong options
<nigel_nb> hggdh, can I get sed to recursively search each directory and replace?
<nigel_nb> hggdh, I am giving the wrong options definitely
<hggdh> nigel_nb: I do not thing sed can recurse on directories (but it is a long time since I needed it)
<nigel_nb> oh no, that means I need to write a script
<hggdh> nigel_nb: have you tried http://sed.sf.net/grabbag/tutorials/sedfaq.txt ?
<nigel_nb> hggdh, looking
<jmarsden> nigel_nb: Probably a oneliner... find /somedir -type f | xargs grep -l "somestring" | xargs sed -i -e 's/somestring/otherstring/g'    # Or something along those lines?
<nigel_nb> jmarsden, ah, thanks :)
<jmarsden> nigel_nb: You're welcome.  BTW above is untested, it's just my first instinct for doing that ... check it before running it on files you care about :)
<nigel_nb> jmarsden, sure :)
<micahg> ddecator: mozilla 516493
<ubot4> Mozilla bug 516493 in Search "User should be warned about "global search and indexer" being enabled on upgrade" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=516493
<nigel_nb> jmarsden, its a bug fix, i can always rm the folder and dpkg-source again ;)
<jmarsden> nigel_nb: Ah OK, in that case it's not all that risky.  Doing it on an archive of a million historical documents or something might need rather more testing :)
<ddecator> micahg, i opened every thunderbird bug and did a search for key words including "global" and i don't remember ever seeing that -_-
<nigel_nb> jmarsden, I format twice or thrice every releaes after ding something dumb
<nigel_nb> jmarsden, my /home will always have temp data ;)
<micahg> ddecator: due to the numbers of bugs in bmo, more specific is usually better
<ddecator> micahg, that's what i started with, then i generalized, haha, idk what happened...did you already link them or do you want me to?
<micahg> ddecator: yep, BTW, here's my search term: ALL thunderbird global search
<micahg> ddecator: was the seventh bug listed
<ddecator> micahg, i might have not had trunk included
<jmarsden> nigel_nb: Ouch, that's a lot of reformats!   I run rsnapshot every hour over /etc and (most of) /home, so it keeps hourly/daily/weekly/monthly copies, so I can almost always "go back" when I mess up.  And when I'm doing something I know is risky, I do it in a disposable VM anyway.
<nigel_nb> jmarsden, I dont save much in /home.  everything on other bigger partitions
<ddecator> micahg, pedro just had to tell me this morning how to use google to search lp bugs, haha, i'll get this search thing figured out at some point
<^arky^> question: are there any known bugs for two side printer jobs
<nigel_nb> jmarsden, I used a simpler expression without the greps
<jmarsden> nigel_nb: Cool, as long as it works... if you sed files that don't actually contain the string it "works" but updates the modified date on all those files, which can be undesirable... hence my grepping to ensure you only sed the files you actually want to change.
<nigel_nb> jmarsden, ah :)
<monkeylibre> hi all, please anyone could mark the bug #352215 as Triaged?, I´ve done the upstream.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 352215 in ekiga (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ekiga crashed with SIGSEGV in calloc() (affects: 2) (dups: 2)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/352215
<hggdh> this is it. g'night all
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<kermiac> morning BUGabundo_remote :)
 * kermiac is seeing more invalid bug tasks & assigning people/ teams to bugs from Gerry C.
<kermiac> bug 350178 bug 335968 bug 300622  :(
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 350178 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[LENOVO 17045UG] suspend/resume failure (affects: 2)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/350178
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 335968 in acpi (Ubuntu) "DVD missing after install (affects: 2) (dups: 1)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335968
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 300622 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[Intrepid] Battery not noticed by ubuntu (affects: 4)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300622
<chrisccoulson> who is gerry c?
<nigel_nb> chrisccoulson, someone who has been causing a bit of a havoc lately
<nigel_nb> micahg was asking earlier if he was a known spammer/problem maker
<kermiac> chrisccoulson: someone who is "hopefully" confused. he was sent an official notice to read the docs
<chrisccoulson> he's really annoying me now
 * kermiac agrees
<chrisccoulson> i don't have time to go and clean up his mess
<kermiac> I'm cleaning up his mess in any bug mail i get, but I'm obviously not subscribed to everything he touched
<thekorn> I'm wondering if these user are using the launchpad API for the "activity"
<kermiac> and his gmane search was only showing up about 15 bugs
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think you just cleaned up a gpm bug
<thekorn> because >900 of karma in two days is a lot
<thekorn> it took me a year to get there ;)
<chrisccoulson> thekorn: answer tracker?
<chrisccoulson> it's very generous with karma...
<kermiac> yes, that was me. I'm trying to clean up whilst causing as little amount of bugmail spam as possible
<thekorn> oh, yeah, but he has ~400 on malone, which is still alot
<chrisccoulson> his karma history is just lots of "Bug Task Created"
<kermiac> yeah, he's been doing that & also assinging teams/people to these tasks he is creating
<LimCore> we have a security bug #516500  but it takes over a week for secuirty team to respond in any way yet! Set prio High please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516500 in apt-cacher (Ubuntu) "apt-cacher stops updates of random packages (Connection failed) (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516500
<thekorn> LimCore, is this your daily reminder for this channel?
<LimCore> thekorn: yes
<LimCore> ah wait, it's only security, I guess we can relax and wait few more weeks why not
<LimCore> silently not updating packages (not auto updating other security bug fixes from repos) is not that big of a deal is it
<nigelb> well, this is the second spammer in the past few weeks
<LimCore> nigelb: you call me spammer?!
<nigelb> LimCore, lol not you
<thekorn> LimCore, have you tried to get in contact with the security team directly?
 * kermiac laughs
<nigelb> LimCore, read scroll back about  gerry c
<LimCore> ok
 * nigelb snickers
<LimCore> thekorn: subscribing  Ubuntu Security Team  seems quite direct. what else?
<thekorn> LimCore, instead of asking about this bug in this channel over-andover again, and beeing told that we cannot do anything about it also over-and-over again,
<thekorn> you can talk to them directly on their irc channel
<thekorn> or write them a mail
<thekorn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/GettingInvolved
<LimCore> or someones could just make me bug controll so we could triag embarassing security related problems a bit faster - I would give it a Medium after confirming that bug is indeed popular
<thekorn> LimCore, it isn't a popular bug, it is only affecting you ;)
<LimCore> or me and 50 people that didnt notice and 200 that didnt bothered to report
<LimCore> for exmaple the flash bug does not affect 2000 reporters,  but it affects like 500.000 ubuntu users that use YT
<LimCore> becasuse that flash bug occures for EVERY user =)
<LimCore> still I would first confirm it before setting prio of course
<SevenMachines> hi, is the ubuntu bug control team the one to try and join for setting bug priorities? i've completely forgotten for some reason :)
<chrisccoulson> LimCore / thekorn - are you referring to the apt-cacher bug linked above
<thekorn> chrisccoulson, yes
<chrisccoulson> thekorn - it's in universe (ie, no support from the ubuntu security team anyway)
<chrisccoulson> or certainly not a priority for them
<^arky^>  hi, can anyone help with this error  bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDi
<chrisccoulson> we've had this issue before for security issues in universe packages
<chrisccoulson> it needs a contributor who cares enough about the issue to spend their time fixing it
 * kermiac found 47 bugs touched by Gerry C using http://search.gmane.org/?query=&author=Gerry+C&group=gmane.linux.ubuntu.bugs.general&sort=date&DEFAULTOP=and&xFILTERS=Glinux.ubuntu.bugs.general-Arhett-Atrappman---A
<kermiac> I'll start cleaning them up :/
<kermiac> should he be reported like the guy from the other day. The first guy only had around half that many
<LimCore> chrisccoulson: or is there another way of caching apt downloads?
<chrisccoulson> LimCore: i've no idea
<LimCore> chrisccoulson: this is very important for ubuntu depoyments with no so fast internet
<LimCore> well, one other way would be to use squid as a general solution, but I like idea of apt-cacher
<chrisccoulson> well, there's no support with apt-cacher, unless you can find a volunteer to work on it
<LimCore> I tried reporting to debian, as they are upstream
<LimCore> but they are unfortunatelly a bunch of assholes
<LimCore> only banned for mentioning ubuntu heh
<chrisccoulson> well, calling them assholes is hardly appropriate
<LimCore> I may do some more tests first to assert the cause. Currently I bet unstable network connection (or otherwise interrupting a cache download instand going on in the middle of it)
<LimCore> ok then, least-friendly-linux-community-ever (perhaps besides LFS, not sure, dind't really check ;)
<chrisccoulson> that's quite a generalisation there. i work with some very pleasant debian developers
<LimCore> chrisccoulson: quieting for pasting link to LP on upstream's irc chan seems just stupid and also rude, never seen behaviour like this on other channels
<LimCore> its rather obvious upstream bug,  but even if not, there are ways to say this like a civilized person
<LimCore> if such attitude is only the case on irc channel, then its unfortunate that it reflects a bit on entire community that as you say could be really nice
<kermiac> this is not even funny any more. filed a question on lp regarding the spammer
<kermiac> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/100682
<nigelb> kermiac, looks like we may need a spam handling team :( or ability to reset everything a user has done?
<kermiac> nigelb: it's starting to look that way :(
<kermiac> also an easier way to discover exactly what damage has been done. gmane search finds a lot, but not all
<nigelb> kermiac, I think the second idea may have merit.  lemme see if I can talk to a few more people and think of logging a bug about launchpad
<nigelb> a wishlist perhaps
<kermiac> nigelb: ok, sounds like a good idea. when/if you file a bug pls let me know the bug # or subscribe me as I will be intereted in following its progress
<nigelb> kermiac, a whole lot of people might be
<nigelb> i want to talk to a few senior bug squad members before filing
 * kermiac goes back to cleaning up... 4 done, 43 to go
<kermiac> ok nigelb :)
<nigelb> kerdekel, ugh! its so frustrating that we're not doing what we're supposed to do and instead cleaning up
<nigelb> oops.. tab fail
<nigelb> err.. kermiac ^^
<kermiac> I couldn't agree more nigelb. I don't understand wtf is going on... 3 major issues with 3 diff users in the last week
<nigelb> the first was mild, the last 2 are nasty
<kermiac> yup
<LimCore> its the same guy, dug
<LimCore> *duh
<kermiac> MS hasn't infiltrated LP have they ;)
<kermiac> LimCore: how would we prove that???
<LimCore> kermiac: why would you like to prove that?
<kermiac> LP doesn't log IP's - does it?
<kermiac> well, you said "its the same guy, duh"...
<LimCore> its just obvious
<LimCore> but it doesn't change anything practically
<LimCore> just some anti spam messures are needed in any way
<kermiac> it's definately a possibility. yes, that's true - even if it is it doesn't change the fact that the issue needs to be looked at try & stop it
<chrisccoulson> kermiac: when cleaning the bugs, it might be prudent to subscribe Gerry C, so he gets your comments
<chrisccoulson> i just noticed that he's editting them, and not subscribing
<jibel> kermiac: you can find what Gerry C. has done from the Ubuntu bug ML archive.
<jibel> kermiac: I've found 47 bug reports
<kermiac> chrisccoulson: I did that with a few of the bugs, but I was getting annoyed so I have raised a question on LP to ban his account. I also asked in #launchpad to get someone to look at that question but have received no speonse yet
<kermiac> s/spesonse/response
<kermiac> chrisccoulson: do you think I should bother subscribing him to all of them if he is probably just going to have his account disabled?
<chrisccoulson> kermiac: yes, so he's aware of the disruption he's causing
<chrisccoulson> (if he cares)
<kermiac> chrisccoulson: ok, I'll start doing that again
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<kermiac> np :)
<kermiac> I'm not going to get through all of the bugs he has touched tonight, but I'll start back at it tomorrow (if noone else has cleaned them up by then)
<kermiac> ty for the tip jibel, when i get done with the 47 I found I'll start looking into the last few days of the ML
<kermiac> jibel: I haven't looked at that ML before, does it only cover bugs for the generic "ubuntu" package?
<jibel> kermiac: I can send you the list a bug number if it helps
<jibel> s/a/of/
<kermiac> that would be appreciated jibel - save me a bit of work :)
<kermiac> this is already taking a fair amount of time that I'd much rather have spent triaging bugs instead of cleaning up
<kermiac> feel free to emai me jibel :)
<jibel> kermiac: pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/373864/
<kermiac> ty jibel. that looks like a totally diff list to the one i got using gmane - maybe it's even worse than we thought :(
<jibel> kermiac: oops, I've shift the bug numbers. I update the list. Forget about that one
<kermiac> ok jibel :)
<jibel> kermiac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/373869/ . it's much better.
<jibel> There are 40 unique reports
<kermiac> ok ty jibel. looks similar to the gmane list but I will check it tomorrow
<jibel> kermiac: Thank you for your help.
<kermiac> np :) hopefully nigelb's idea regarding the "ability to reset everything a user has done" comes to fruition - it would save a LOT of work when things like this happen
<kermiac> should empty upstream bug tasks be removed if the bug is new (or anything except triaged)? bug 507469
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 507469 in ufw (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "User deny rules should override connection tracking (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507469
<kermiac> anyone?
<nigel_nb> kermiac, can you give me the gmane link for spammer?
<kermiac> ok nigel_nb one sec
<kermiac> http://search.gmane.org/?query=&author=Gerry+C&group=gmane.linux.ubuntu.bugs.general&sort=date&DEFAULTOP=and&xFILTERS=Glinux.ubuntu.bugs.general-Agerry-Ac---A
<kermiac> possibly a bit premature but I also filed this https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/100682 as a lot of people have been upset by his activities
<nigel_nb> kermiac, definitely not premature
<nigel_nb> kermiac, chrisccoulson was earlier irritated, yes? so its good :)
<kermiac> yes & sebastian
<nigel_nb> then its good enough
<nigel_nb> by any chance remember the other guys?
<kermiac> one sec, I'll look through the backscroll
<kermiac> [13:46:22] <micahg> kermiac: I asked spm an official notice to consult the docs, hopefully that'll help
<nigel_nb> kermiac, spm is an lp admin.. no the one before...
<kermiac> not sure if there was anyone else. I was def. annoyed by the bugmail spam but I'm not really that important ;)
 * nigel_nb starts hunting
<nigel_nb> okay, forget
<nigel_nb> I have logged a LP bug for reverting all changes made by user.  Please subscribe and add comments (if necessary)
<nigel_nb> bug 520413
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520413 in malone "All changes by user must be revertable (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520413
<kermiac> looking now
<kermiac> want me to confirm or just comment?
<kermiac> maybe bugsquad member should confirm?
<kermiac> and I should just comment?
<nigel_nb> kermiac, dont do either
<nigel_nb> just comment
<nigel_nb> I'll ask lp guys to change to wish list
<kermiac> ok, np :)
<nigel_nb> (thats what they asked me to do)
<thekorn> I don't think having a mechanism to bulk revert changes of a user is a good idea
<nigel_nb> thekorn, if its a spam-only user -  it is
<nigel_nb> new spammer has made 47 changes which we have to now remove manually
<thekorn> upps, s *public* mechanism
<kermiac> ok, commented & subscribed
<kermiac> yes, this mechanism could be VERY bad in the wrong hands. It would probably need to be looked after by someone other than bugsquad/control (BTW - def not saying either team is untrustworthy, just needs to be handled by someone "further up the food chain")
<nigel_nb> kermiac, LP admins.  On formal request and proof
<kermiac> yeah, I agree LP admins would be perfect
<jpds> LP admins can already hide bug comments if that's what you want.
<kermiac> ok, I've gotta go get some sleep, it's alsmost 11pm here & I have spent a lot more time (unfortunatley only fixing issues, not actually triaging) than I should have. Gotta be up in 7 hours for work. I'll finish looking through this mess tomorrow
<nigel_nb> jpds, revert changes made to 47 bugs too?
<nigel_nb> mostly in the form of bug tasks :(
<kermiac> jpds: i didn't know that, you learn something new every day :)
<jpds> nigel_nb: They can hide all the spam comments on the bugs if asked.
<nigel_nb> jpds, its not comments this time.  Its mostly a task or a change in status
<kermiac> unfortunatlly in this case it's mostly unassigning people/teams
<jpds> You just need to file a request at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad .
<kermiac> he didn't comment
<jpds> I'm sure they can work something out if need be.
<kermiac> anyway.... I've gotta go get some sleep - night all
<nigel_nb> jpds, answer request already opened.  the bug was for something in the long-term
<thekorn> arg, sorry, nigel_nb got connection issues :(
<thekorn> what was the last thing I wrote?
<nigel_nb> thekorn, "upps, s *public* mechanism"
<thekorn> nigel_nb, ok, so what I wanted to add is: "this mechanism has to be restricted to a small group of people"
<thekorn> otherwise the potential demage causing by abusing the feature will be muc worse than "a few" messed bugreports
<nigel_nb> thekorn, perhaps an option only to LP admins
<nigel_nb> thekorn, but something that is easy for both sides to undo the damage
<thekorn> nigel_nb, I think one first step to make things easier is an improved log of a users activity history
<thekorn> so you can see what he did without using external ressources
<nigel_nb> thekorn, I spoke to a few LP devs
<nigel_nb> yes, that is the only way this feature can be implemented
<thekorn> and at the point where launchpad gets the batched bug editing feature (*far future* ;)) this maybe can be integrated somehow
<nigel_nb> thekorn, "Note that implementing this would be extremely difficult and would require rewriting large chunks of Launchpad, since currently Launchpad does not keep a reliable transaction log of things users do on the site, only the 'snapshot' results of what they do."
<nigel_nb> the LP dev just commented ^^
<bilboed-pi> what channel is being used for the ubuntu bug day ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100211
<thekorn> nigel_nb, ok, I'm subscribed to this bug now, and will think about this issue later
<nigel_nb> bilboed-pi, this channel
<nigel_nb> thekorn, thank you :)
<thekorn> but I agree we need to do something about it
<bilboed-pi> nigel_nb, perfect :)
<bilboed-pi> err... guys, can you please just *close* all bugs filed against pitivi < 0.13.3 ?
<bilboed-pi> we (pitivi) won't fix bugs for anything earlier than the current release
<pedro_> bilboed-pi, will do
<bilboed-pi> cheers
<vish> anyone using Kubuntu to confirm Bug #411760  ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 411760 in plasmoid-quickaccess (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Quick Access uses the "up one directory" icon instead of "Home" icon (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411760
 * vish thinks persia or yofel use kubuntu ^
<nigel_nb> micahg, that user you were talking about spammed about 47 bugs.  kermiac logged an answer to block and he's been blocked
<chrisccoulson> nigel_nb: he's not been blocked just yet
<nigel_nb> chrisccoulson, right.  Correction.  Suspended
<chrisccoulson> nigel_nb: he's not been suspended yet either
<chrisccoulson> nigel_nb: "You may want to read and sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct. If I do not  get a reply from you in the next 48 hours, I will suspend your Launchpad  account."
<nigel_nb> wait, I thought the LP admin said he's been suspended
<nigel_nb> ah
<chrisccoulson> that's what was sent to him in an e-mail
<nigel_nb> oh.  Well, something has been done :)
 * nigel_nb is fatigued
<donn> Hi - I have a potential packaging/repo problem related to pyGtk. Is this the right place to debug?
<micahg> donn: this channel is for filing bugs, is this a new package or an existing one?
<donn> Um, not sure. I am getting : "/usr/bin/python2.6-dbg: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/gtk-2.0/glib/_glib.so: undefined symbol: Py_InitModule4"
<donn> micahg: Should I go to ubuntu-devel? I am on Mint 8 (but they can't help me)
<micahg> donn: sorry, I was looking for a duplicate bug
<persia> donn: You probably want to test in an Ubuntu chroot prior to hunting up Ubuntu developers.
<donn> micahg: np. I found many with py_initmodule4 in the title...
<donn> micahg: ouch. I don't know if I am that advanced.
<maxb> Does it only affect the -dbg variant?
<donn> maxb: it affects both dbg and normal python (2.6)
<maxb> donn: Is there a simple command to run which reproduces the problem for you?
<donn> Here's a paste: http://pastebin.com/m2bef062a
<donn> maxb: Yes, kind of. It's a script I am writing in pyclutter. The file attached to http://bugzilla.openedhand.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1985
<ubot4> bugzilla.openedhand.com bug 1985 in Python "Subclassed Actors causing segfault" [Normal,New]
<donn> yup
<micahg> donn: do you have the other dbg packages installed?
<donn> I installed them for python, clutter, pygtk and pycairo
<maxb> donn: It does not segfault when run on Ubuntu karmic.
<donn> maxb: damn. So, is this something Mint 8 has done then?
<maxb> What Ubuntu does Mint 8 derive from?
<donn> karmic
<donn> Also see: http://pastebin.com/m587627e0
<donn> I could be wrong tho... pretty sure it's not jaunty
<donn> Should I find a Debian bug channel perhaps? am fairly sure that's the root.
<donn> Can anyone suggest a Debian channel for me to take the situation to? PyGTK is pretty fundamental to Linux life!
<jpds> donn: #debian-python on OFTC?
<donn> jpds: thanks will try.
<seb128> donn, the error means the .so didn't get build with python-dbg
<seb128> so it can't be use with python-dbg
<seb128> you need specify builds for those
<donn> seb128: what package should I install?
<micahg> Ubuntu Mozillateam meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 5 minutes
<ddecator> micahg, aww, i have to go to class...
<seb128> donn, python-gobject-dbg
<donn> It's installed already.
<donn> seb128: Is there a gdb command I can issue to clarify the error?
<seb128> what are you trying to do exactly?
<seb128> can you copy the log on paste.ubuntu.com...?
<donn> seb128:  um ok. I have one here : http://pastebin.com/m4d5c61f8 but I can change that.
<donn> seb128: that paste summarizes the stu.
<seb128> the error there is a cairo one
<seb128> not a glib one as you copied before
<seb128> do you have python-cairo-dbg?
<donn> seb128: yes
<donn> seb128: In the paste on line 25 it implicates _glib.so
<donn> Not sure if the bug is moving :)
<seb128> donn, ok, so I don't know
<donn> Darn :(
<seb128> your log is not clear
<seb128> can you get one with
<seb128> dpkg -l python-cairo-dbg
<seb128> and
<seb128> dpkg -l python-gobject-dbg
<seb128> and python-dbg ...py
<donn> seb128: Paste updated. See end. http://pastebin.com/m5711d9b8
<seb128> does python-dbg -c "import glib" work?
<donn> seb128: It says "[15564 refs]"
<seb128> so it works
<donn> seb128: yes
<seb128> does python-dbg -c "import cairo" work?
<donn> yes
<seb128> so your install is fine
<seb128> it's not a packaging or distro issue
<donn> Weird
<donn> seb128: But what does "symbol lookup error" mean then?
<seb128> dunno
<seb128> it doesn't happen on import
<seb128> it's coming from gdb or from your software
<seb128> python-dbg -c import... working means the installation is working
<donn> seb128: My code is waaay short - a mere twist on a (working) example. The #clutter people said it worked for them.
<donn> seb128: And maxb said it works on Ubuntu Karmic. So I am lost.
<donn> So, I have been over to debian-python and they reckon python-clutter (for Python 2.6) is not their baby. All my packages come from karmic/main on archive.ubuntu.com -- so I am back here :D
<seb128> try contacting the mint guys if it works on karmic
<seb128> it's not an ubuntu bug either
<donn> seb128: I was on mint-help and they sent me to you.
<seb128> ok, so I guess you are down to be the only one to have the issue and to debug it yourself
<donn> I need someone to interpret that 'symbol lookup error' message.
<donn> What does it mean?
<seb128> oh come on
<seb128> can you get the log I asked before?
<seb128> run "python yoursoftware"
<seb128> and get the log
<donn> yeah : "undefined symbol: Py_InitModule4"
<seb128> no
<seb128> get the log
<seb128> I will stop commenting there until you get a proper log as requested
<donn> You mean paste.ubuntu.com?
<seb128> wherever you want
<seb128> paste.ubuntu.com or pastebin
<donn> Well - my log is at: http://pastebin.com/d29961d72 (the last number keeps changing)
<seb128> that page has some explanation
<seb128> and a zillion gdb and ldd lines
<seb128> which I don't care about
<seb128> I stop there
<seb128> good luck
<seb128> your example works fine on lucid btw
<seb128> I tried it
<donn> seb128: I don't understand what I did to irk you. Sorry. Thanks for trying.
<seb128> I've been trying to ask for a clear log of one command
<seb128> not a page with a summary of what you did since you started debugging your issue
<donn> seb128: Fine. When I run python myapp.py it just says segfault.
<seb128> what irk me is to waste so much time discussing that where it would take you 5 seconds to get the log
<seb128> ok, good
<seb128> so don't bother about the undefined symbol
<seb128> it's not your issue
<donn> seb128: New one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/374072/ run from python-dbg
<seb128> right, I get the same on lucid
<seb128> seems python-clutter-dbg is busted
<donn> oh.
<seb128> use gdb --args python software
<seb128> don't try to use python-dbg
<donn> seb128: http://paste.ubuntu.com/374075/ (seems a new message now)
<seb128> that's your crach
<seb128> type "bt" there
<donn> It only repeats the last number #0  0x002aa9ce in ?? ()
<seb128> it probably means you lack debug symbols for something
<donn> The #clutter channel also got to this point -- with no ideas.
<donn> That's why they told me to use python-dbg
<seb128> bug #501670 is the gtk warning you get
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 501670 in glib2.0 (Debian) (and 1 other project) "g_set_prgname() called multiple times (affects: 19) (dups: 1)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501670
<donn> yes - I see that all the time. But -- other apps run (all examples)
<seb128> well it's not supposed to be a crasher
<seb128> could be another issue
<seb128> you can try installing valgrind
<seb128> and run you program under valgrind too
<seb128> debug symbols are in dbgsym btw
<seb128> dbg are special builds for refcounting
<seb128> but that seems to not be working with pyclutter
<donn> ok - I will go have a look. First time for everything.
<seb128> which is a bug
<seb128> but that we will probably not be fixed now
<donn> If my pyclutter is from Karmic, and so is yours (I assume) why should mine be different?
<seb128> mine is from lucid
<donn> oh, kay.
<seb128> but maybe the issue is due to the video stack
<seb128> clutter uses opengl
<seb128> that's depends of video driver
<seb128> there is often crashes on closed sources drivers
<donn> yes -- but I run all kinds of 3d stuff with no trouble.
<seb128> ie nvidia and flgrx
<seb128> ok, I don't know
<donn> And all the clutter examples (python and C) all work.
<seb128> try valgrind
<donn> seb128: many thanks. At least I have some info now. I will install valgrind.
<seb128> the only packaging issue there is pyclutter-dbg being broken
<seb128> you are down to a real bug in the upstream code
<seb128> or in the ubuntu version (could be fixed in lucid for example)
<seb128> which will require debugging
<seb128> good luck with that
<donn> heh. thx.
<bdmurray> pedro_: I've setup json searches for the following packages: alsa-driver, evolution, firefox-*, linux, openoffice.org, pulseaudio, rhythmbox, ubiquity, update-manager, update-notifier and virt-manager
<bdmurray> pedro_: anything else? nautilus I'd imagine ;-)
<micahg> bdmurray: are these regenerating?
<pedro_> bdmurray, great!
<bdmurray> micahg: I'm going to setup a cronjob shortly, it'll run daily
<micahg> bdmurray: awesome :)
<pedro_> bdmurray, yeah nautilus would be great to have also network-manager
<micahg> bdmurray: can I request thunderbird?
<bdmurray> maybe bughugger should say when the json file was last updated
<pedro_> or update the list on bughugger automatically ;-)
<bdmurray> okay +3 added
<pedro_> thank you bdmurray!
<micahg> bdmurray: pidgin would also be a nice one
<bdmurray> pedro_: what do you mean? the point of using the json file is it takes a long time to run the query
<pedro_> bdmurray, yeah but i mean that instead of adding a json search in bughugger by hand each time a new one is available, provide to bughugger the ability to update the list automatically
<bdmurray> pedro_: ah, okay!
<pedro_> that'd be *neat*
<dako3256> is it better to start with one package and concentrate on that until you get alittle more use to triaging?
<vish> persia: you use kubuntu right?
<persia> No.
<vish> ah , nvm me then.. :) thanks
<persia> Well, that's not strictly true: I do use some stuff that is also in kubuntu sometimes, but I don't have kubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-netbook installed.
<persia> (that's also true for the rest of the flavours most of the time)
<vish> i was more concerned since Bug #411760 wasnt addressed for a sometime..
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 411760 in plasmoid-quickaccess (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Quick Access uses the "up one directory" icon instead of "Home" icon (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411760
<vish> and poor OP has been a patient guy ;)
<pgoetz> Can anyone confirm that roaming profile support for WinXP is broken in the Samba which ships with Karmic Server, 3.4.0?
<pgoetz> Or not yet fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/samba/+bug/397699
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 397699 in samba (Fedora) (and 2 other projects) "[jaunty] samba 3.3.2 denies access to roaming profiles (affects: 1)" [Unknown,In progress]
<hggdh> pgoetz: per the bug, it should be fixed in karmic
<hggdh> brb, reboot on new lucid kernel
<xteejx> Evening all
<xteejx> bug 462608, is there enough information to set this Triaged?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 462608 in linux (Ubuntu) "Compaq Presario CQ50 wireless button not working (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462608
<persia> xteejx: For kernel bugs, I tend to not set Triaged, because I'm not a kernel person.
<persia> I *believe* that someone has to identify the particular bit of hardware or area of code affected before it is "Triaged", but I'm not sure of current Kernel bug handling practices.
<pgoetz> hggdh: That's what I'm saying; after spending 8-12 hours configuring and re-configuring samba I'm pretty sure it's not fixed.
<xteejx> persia: It needs mainline kernel testing, I can't do that at the moment, but on kernel.org there's nothing to suggest it's been implemented yet.
<persia> xteejx: In that case, it can't be "triaged" until later.
<persia> xteejx: I think you have enough information that someone else with the hardware could confirm or triage it though.
<xteejx> Can it be marked Confirmed, Wishlist or something then, as I can't change my own report.
<persia> You can change your own report as much as you like, it's just poor practice.
<persia> I'm not going to confirm it because I don't have the hardware to confirm.
<persia> You may as well set "Wishlist" if that's how you feel about it though.
<xteejx> Yeah, it's definitely a feature I want implemented in the kernel
<persia> And one you don't critically need :)
 * persia thinks that setting Importance to Wishlist should be a documented exception to the dont-touch-your-own-bugs guideline
 * xteejx agrees
<xteejx> Wishlist doesn't really 'affect' anything as such, and we all know if it's something we want implemented :)
<persia> I tend to violate the guideline in that way personally a fair bit, just because I often *know* I'm requesting a feature, and the bug is more of a marker for me to remember and maybe do something about later.
<xteejx> Yeah, I'm more conservative, although I know how to triage, been doing it long enough, just don't want the almighty BugMaster flaming me :P
<xteejx> anyway, I'm off for a bit, dinner etc :) Catch ya all later, see ya persia and thanks :)
<LimCore> workin in open source seems to be really idiotically organized
<LimCore> virtually all of the code lacks tools to documents what is going on *internally*,  log and debug stuff.  That would make it order of magnitude easier to contribute without wasting time for overlong entry time
<hggdh> if you mean development documentation (as opposed to simple API/ABI documentation) detailing why was it done is such a way... yes. But *you* can help (this is the beauty of FOSS). Also, almost all proprietary software I worked on *also* did not have it
<hggdh> and yes, one loses quite a chunk of time trying to understand the why/how/what was done
<hggdh> OTOH, evolution has it, but it is woefully outdated
<LimCore> hggdh: hehe, no I can't help
<LimCore> at least not in that way
<LimCore> I mean, that virtaully all the source code  should be better documented - and - include some debug/loging/assert instruction
<LimCore> which NEW developers would use to fastly get into a project, without taking weeks/months of poking around via triall-and-error in unknown code, having to play detective and guessing what code does what
<LimCore> so for new could one could promote such style,  and for existing code, well, a bit too late for full rewrite ;)  (or... gradually)
<charlie-tca> Anybody else seeing bugs modified by a Gerry C. faster than you can correct it
<charlie-tca> ?
<charlie-tca> micahg: you around? Did you contact the reporter yesterday?
<micahg> charlie-tca: I did 2 days ago and spm did yesterday
<charlie-tca> He's hitting xubuntu packages today
<micahg> yep, I noticed
<jibel> charlie-tca, launchpad admin sent him an email without success. See https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/100682
<charlie-tca> thanks
<chrisccoulson> has our  good friend Gerry C been causing more disruption tonight?
<micahg> k, so now it seems that 3 people sent mails...
<chrisccoulson> oh, you're talking about him already!
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> hey micahg
<jibel> chrisccoulson, yes according to his karma summary, he's still active
<charlie-tca> yup
<chrisccoulson> he's such a pain
<LimCore> block the account?  or better, with an message explaining
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson
<charlie-tca> Launchpad sent the warning out, but gives him 48 hours to repond. That could be a lot of bugs to fix...
<chrisccoulson> LimCore, we already requested his account be blocked
<chrisccoulson> i never used to think that restricting who could make changes to bugs would ever be a good idea
<LimCore> omg?
<LimCore> 1. call teh admin
<chrisccoulson> but after the last few days, i'm starting to change my mind
<LimCore> 2. press DROP
<chrisccoulson> i'm starting to think that users shouldn't be able to change bug status/assignee without signing the CoC first
<LimCore> hint: db admin or someone that really can just fix it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: +1
<charlie-tca> +1
<LimCore> -2
<micahg> LimCore: we've contacted the proper authorities
<LimCore> it might be what a person wants
<LimCore> sort of like the fear of terrorists being more harmfull then the actuall terrorists
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you think an ML discussion is enough or should I add to agenda for next meeting?
<charlie-tca> Yes, but the time required to have action taken seems excessive, when things have to be fixed.
<chrisccoulson> micahg, please feel free to add it to the agenda for the next meeting
<chrisccoulson> it's definately worth some discussion
<LimCore> on the other hand,  this might hurt community much more then just one guy trolling
<micahg> LimCore: no, we have other people doing this accidentally as well...
<micahg> and sometimes on purpose
<hggdh> I tend to agree with LimCore: closing access to LP should be the last resort. We do not have that much spam that this is warranted
<bdmurray> so there's a bug about malone saying that only the bug supervisor should be able to assign bugs in Launchpad
<micahg> improptu meeting?
<micahg> :)
<pgoetz> hookay, pending any final comments I'm going to file a Samba bug against Karmic in launchpad....
<micahg> bug 511269
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 511269 in malone "only bug supervisor should be able to assign bugs to other people (affects: 1)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511269
<LimCore> it sounds btw, that you need more direct access to webmaster/DB admin
<bdmurray> bug 511269
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 511269 in malone "only bug supervisor should be able to assign bugs to other people (affects: 1)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511269
 * micahg did that already bdmurray :)
<charlie-tca> but that won't stop them from adding source packages and nominations
<LimCore> hggdh: perhaps a stop will kick after too much usage (like karma per day limit for not signed CoC)
<micahg> well, I like the way bugzilla's permissions work in that you can do very little as signed in (comment, open new bugs)
<LimCore> add limit of max new users per IP and this should be quite it
<hggdh> I think anyone should be able to self-assign, but only the bug supervisor should be able to assign *others*
<hggdh> dammit
<hggdh> I failed to read *others* in the title.
 * hggdh is really tired :-(
<hggdh> charlie-tca: no, it will not stop them from doing that. But we are open... should be give up on it?
<charlie-tca> no, we have to keep trying. I don't really know if there is a way to fix it without causing much greater issues.
<hggdh> LimCore: although I understand imposing such a limit (as you state), I cannot understand the importance given to karma
<ZykoticK9> I know this is not a support channel, but I don't know what what package to file a bug under.  Gnome desktop background image on an nvidia twinview setup is showing 2 repeated images instead of 1 large image.  Could someone suggest what package I should file under?
<hggdh> charlie-tca: this is what I worry about. I hate as much as all here bug spamming, but I am more afraid of going postal
<hggdh> gnome-panel?
<hggdh> ZykoticK9: this is not a support channel indeed, but your question falls smack in our charter
<charlie-tca> Exactly. Without closing everything, we just have to keep cleaning up and trying to do our best. I suspect just staying on top of it the best we can will help.
<LimCore> hggdh: karma is indication of how much given person does.  Using some other count could be better
<hggdh> yes. I agree with some limitations (like not being able to commit _others_, but we should be careful how deep we close the system. And we live with the pain.
<hggdh> yes, I understand that
 * hggdh just does not care about it
<hggdh> another bad move, BTW: http://lauren.vortex.com/archive/000681.html
<LimCore> this reminds me why even bug-riddled linux world is overall better =)
<ZykoticK9>  hggdh i'm so sorry to bug you, but where you serious about gnome-panel
<hggdh> ZykoticK9: not, not really. I though this could be one place, but I am not sure -- I *use* Gnome, but I do not do GTK/graphics
<ZykoticK9> hggdh, #ubuntu doesn't see to have any suggestions either, what why I re-asked
<hggdh> chrisccoulson: ^ could you please suggest?
<chrisccoulson> hggdh - yeah, 1 second. there's already a bug about that somewhere
<chrisccoulson> hggdh / ZykoticK9 - see gnome bug 147808
<ubot4> Gnome bug 147808 in background "Background on dual monitors" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=147808
<chrisccoulson> and also gnome bug 604301
<ubot4> Gnome bug 604301 in background "Background Settings Per Monitor" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=604301
<hggdh> chrisccoulson: as usual, IOU. Thanks
<ZykoticK9> hggdh, chrisccoulson thank you both
<chrisccoulson> you're welcome :)
<LimCore> wtf
<LimCore> it seems svn / svnadmin just stoped working O_o
<LimCore> anyone uses svn and have 5 minutes to test?   (best with 2 computers, but 1 is also ok)
<arand> LimCore: using it occasionally, test how?
<LimCore> arand: I make a repository,  and I am unable to use it
<LimCore> S(erver)  C(linet)          S: svnadmin create foo          C: mkdir foo ; cd foo ; touch body ; svn import svn://localhost-or-server/srv/svn/foo -m "test"
<LimCore> now client always wants to do this anonymously!!
<micahg> LimCore: why not svn co?
<LimCore> fails with svn: Authorization failed   and if I allow anonumous then it says (no author) in commits
<LimCore> micahg: svn co should be done after initial import, anyway it also fails
<micahg> LimCore: svn co does a checkout of the repo
<LimCore> now svn write operantions always fail on any new repository
<LimCore> micahg: I use svn for 3+ yeras
<LimCore> for NEW repo: svn import, then svn cop
<LimCore> co
 * micahg goes back to other things
<LimCore> svn co  and then  svn ci  fails with same problem - it always tries to connect as anonymous
<LimCore> only to any new repo,  an older repo works fine
<LimCore> I even deleted ~/.subversion on client, no help
 * micahg uses bzr-svn now...
<LimCore> svn is really moronic tool about logging
<LimCore> svn client:
<LimCore> svn: Authorization failed.      Ok cool. WHY? WHEN? WHAT?  any details?
<LimCore> svn server:
<LimCore> *silence*
<LimCore> even tried to strace the server, no help.  This really should be fixed, this lack of any loging
<LimCore> arand: did you test that?
<ZykoticK9> chrisccoulson, thanks for your help earlier, i'm not troubling you again but did want to give you an update - the bug that I was actually looking for was https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=603551 if you notice, Lucid starts to appear in comments
<ubot4> Gnome bug 603551 in libgnome-desktop "Image doesnt scale for dual monitors" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<LimCore> guys this is an outrage, most basic tools like subversion again become useless.
<LimCore> this really makes ubuntu a poor choice for any serious use.
<micahg> LimCore: how do you know its Ubuntu's fault?
<LimCore> how to change this *now*? (starting with this current bug)
<LimCore> micahg: it is either software bug, or my mistake
<LimCore> 1) if its a software bug - ubuntu (and/or upstream) fault
<micahg> LimCore: software bug doesn't make it ubuntu
<micahg> LimCore: you on lucid or karmic?
<LimCore> 2) if its my mistake - then its software (upstream) fault for implementing NO LOGGING WHAT SO EVER in the damn server. Jesus christ no logging.
<arand> LimCore: Sorry about before, turns out I know far to little about svn to be helpful in that case.
<LimCore> (so 2 makes it impossible to [quickly] debug it)
<LimCore> arand: I can give you the 4 commands to type as client and 4 as server and you are done
<LimCore> actually, I will make a simple test case and you can confirm it, wait
<LimCore> micahg: this epic fail is on karmic
<micahg> LimCore: how are you authenticating?
<arand> LimCore: Well it refused connection to localhost, file:/// works though...
<LimCore> micahg: svn does not ask me to. this is the problem
<LimCore> it did asked me before
<LimCore> something is seriously **** up related to gnupg, ssh, seahorse, ssh caching, passwords caching.. this all is a mess in Ubuntu!  it also is responsible for fails in kmail/openpgp and in few other places
<LimCore> I say, entire passwords and passphrases handling system in ubuntu/gnome is totall mess now
<seb128> I think that one is a svn fail
<LimCore> someone with balls should throw all this junk, burn to ground, rewrite, this time 1) documenting  2) using assert/debug/log   because its tottall pain to debug
<seb128> works fine for most users
<micahg> LimCore: you're welcome to form and create a new version
<micahg> *fork
<LimCore> seb128: I found bunch of such reports (2007-2010) in svn
<LimCore> the reason is that
<LimCore> quite frankly
<LimCore> I think svn's code quality regarding logging warrants a statement that it is totally retarded junk
<LimCore> (or I am retarded for not finding the logs, but /var/log/svn etc is not existent, also svnserve -X is quiet)
<LimCore> that, plus on the other side,  ubuntu's caching of password is very chaotic, impossible to debug, non-transparent. Most users have no idea WHO is caching which passwords, when and why
<seb128> you have an idea of where other os cache their passwords and when and how?
<LimCore> no, they are also retarded, thats why Im not using them
<seb128> LimCore, what happens exactly when you try to use svn?
<LimCore> seb128: ok I will make a test case
<LimCore> btw, SVN failed me when I was about to finish a task blocking me from getting my 20.000 USD.  THANKS A LOT UBUNTU
<LimCore> or subversion
<seb128> ubuntu doesn't write svn
<LimCore> you know what
<LimCore> I would pay 100 usd per year
<LimCore> for an linux based OS similar to ubuntu, but not full of fail like this
<LimCore> I think more people would too
<seb128> nobody managed to get this GerryC account suspended yet?
 * LimCore would thought such topic would cause some interest, direct $$$ for sponsoring not-always-broken version of ubuntu
<LimCore> Im using SVN _daily_ for 3 years, and only today it died like this. Heh. :)
<seb128> LimCore, what about focussing on your issue for now?
<seb128> does it break?
<seb128> does it ask for a password where it shouldn't?
<LimCore> does not ask,  so it always connects as anonymous
<LimCore> this occurs when I create a new repo
<LimCore> if I use an old repo, then it continues to work as it did always
<LimCore> and there it asks me for auth (or for key to some gnu something-something)
<hggdh> seb128: we now have to ask for it via answers.lp.net/lp. This was done, and we are waiting for the LP folks to act on it. We are *not* holding our breath.
<seb128> hggdh, did somebody try irc ping on #launchpad?
<LimCore> I hate chaos.  It also gets users and devels no where... can someone make some flowchart or smth ;) that tells exactly what caches what passwords, why, for how long, how to open/lock/delete/edit it, in which files (to backup) etc? I know that for part of OpenPGP and part of SSH (but the agents are damn confusing!!)
<LimCore> hggdh: can't you get needed admins from LP "on the phone" in such cases??
<hggdh> seb128: not today, to my knowledge. Last time I did ping #lp for two issues, and was told to ask a question
<seb128> hggdh, do you have the question url?
<LimCore> <jibel> charlie-tca, launchpad admin sent him an email without success. See https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/100682
<charlie-tca> Then their next step should be to remove him from launchpad.
<hggdh> seb128: looking for it, was posted here earlier today
<hggdh> heh. LimCore thank you
<hggdh> seb128: ^
<LimCore> do you sometimes get a feling that Ubuntu becomes a bit too beurocratic?
<hggdh> LimCore: no, at least *I* cannot phone the admins
<LimCore> 1) discuss it, discuss, discuss, discuss.  Write a petition to remove the user. Talk talk talk talk. Warn user. Wait. Hopefully, delete user
<LimCore> 2) call admin to delete the user NOW
<LimCore> it is interestingly similar to the bug fixing process ;)
<hggdh> LimCore: this is our way -- give the user a chance
<LimCore> ok I will give example and will go to town with this stupid svn bug/problem. Whoes with me? Needed: 10+ minutes of time to execute 8 commands,  and apt-get install subversion
<charlie-tca> Yes, I believe the goal is to treat all people the same, and extend an opportunity to do good whenever possible.
<LimCore> cool, but I ment the long-waiting part
<LimCore> you could block for a moment  and then talk and possibly unblock; you do not block because the process is stoo slow
<persia> LimCore: That was requested, and the LP admins didn't want to do it that way, instead sending another reminder, after which the account becomes potentially suspended.
<LimCore> user floods LP with spam, we should be just blocked nicelly for a moment. If you do it right, with full explanation and kindly, then its not "hostile before evidnce etc"
<persia> LimCore: Convince the LP admins :)
<hggdh> OTOH, this GerryC looks very similar to the other we had a few ago...
<LimCore> perhaps its a bot
<LimCore> how about, if  (user_acitions_count / user_age) > 200   require_captcha
<LimCore> erm, the 200 was example
<persia> LimCore: That fails utterly for very young very productive and helpful folk (of which there are many)
<persia> And most captcha is trivial to circumvent.
<LimCore> persia: then sign that coc and continue
<LimCore> who have 5 minuts to confirm my very irritating svn-useless bug?   just execute few commands as user/root: http://pastebin.ca/1794070
<LimCore> guys?  bug #520743
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520743 in subversion (Ubuntu) "svn stoped asking for auth, and connects as anonymous - giving usually svn: Authorization failed (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520743
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-02-12
<persia> Could someone help me upstream bug #494223?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 494223 in jack-audio-connection-kit (Ubuntu) "jack alsa driver unable to initialize capture-only mode (affects: 1)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494223
<persia> There's a link to trac posted, but I don't know the actions required to be able to use "Also affects project" to link to it, as the project seems not to be defined.
<LimCore> persia: do you have 3 minutes?
<persia> LimCore: For which?
 * persia really doesn't want to try to set up a snv server right now
<LimCore> persia: it takes 3 MINUTES
<LimCore> in 4 commands
<LimCore> remember when I previously said we are overtalking things =)
<persia> LimCore: Yeah, it's just that I'm currently trying to triage a whole series of bugs, and I remember having to do a whole bunch of stuff last time I set up svn, which took me a long time.
<persia> Maybe that's just me, but it makes me not really want to dig into that when I'm doing something else.
<BUGabundo> any one know why both karmic and jaunty lost portuguese keyb this week?
<LimCore> persia: it would be faster to copy/paste that commands then to respond to me ;)
<kklimonda> LimCore, doesn't work with copy&paste but I have no idea whenever it means it's broken or is it something in your commands
<LimCore> kklimonda: you executed all my commands?  can you pastebin the outcome please? esp the user part
<kklimonda>  svn import svn://localhost/lc/repofoo -m "importing"
<kklimonda> svn: Authorization failed
<LimCore> kklimonda: thanks. What distro?
<kklimonda> karmic
<LimCore> kklimonda: can you post this to comments?
<LimCore> if a guy confirms on irc (#svn) then this counts as Confirmed right? even if he doesnt have time to go to LP/login?
<kklimonda> i've confirmed it already
<LimCore> thanks :)
<LimCore> confirmed in Debian by borg-queen #svn
<LimCore> sid
<thekorn> persia, I think you need to register a project in launchpad first and choose "project is not using launchpad as bug tracker"
<thekorn> persia, then link the package to this project, and then you get this form when you click on "affect project" which has this three text entry fields where you can enter an email, a url or whatever
<thekorn> persia, but I'm not sure if this will work with a changeset url, I think it is restricted to bugs or issues (not sure what the trac term for this is)
<BUGabundo> thekorn: project "null" ?
<thekorn> isn't Null used to "delete" tasks
<thekorn> the remove them from search lists etc
<thekorn> don't think it is used to like random bugtracker
<thekorn> but I might be wrong
<persia> thekorn: That sounds both complicated and ultimately unsatisfying.  I think I'll just leave it alone and close the bug by applying the patch.
<BUGabundo> aahah
<thekorn> persia, fixing the bug is always the best solution ;)
<BUGabundo> I think it's a _feature_ in LP
<BUGabundo> to make ppl fix stuff , instead
<LimCore> BUGabundo: do you run Lucid perhaps?  care to confirm/disconfirm bug 520743 there? it WILL take 3 minutes
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520743 in subversion (Ubuntu) "svn stoped asking for auth, and connects as anonymous - giving usually svn: Authorization failed (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520743
<persia> thekorn: Someone else already fixed it, but we just don't have that upstream revision yet.
<BUGabundo> LimCore: busy making VMs :(
<LimCore> I will pay you 10 usd per each started minute if it takes longer then 2 minutes 59 seconds
<LimCore> >_>
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> sorry
<BUGabundo> ask in #+1. pleaty of testers there
<LimCore> you literally copy/paste 5 commands, then anotehr 5 commands =)
<LimCore> ok then :)
<thekorn> LimCore, does this help you? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/svn-authorization-failed-what-am-i-doing-wrong-701579/
<LimCore> thanks thekorn. It does not solve the problem.  But I will commend that this is not this problem
<kermiac> hmmm.... Gerry C. is back doing the same yet again!!!! :(
<kermiac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntunerd-nospammail/+karma
<kermiac> 5hrs ago & just started again - I haven't even finished up cleaning the first mess yet :(
<thekorn> kermiac, did you already found out which bug was affected by his last change?
<kermiac> no, I just got on & was checking what he has been up to
<chrisccoulson> mr_pouit, FYI - https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/100682
<chrisccoulson> (I see you've also been affected by this user)
<chrisccoulson> we're all getting a little bit sick and tired of him now
<kermiac> do we know if anyone kept clean up after him after i left yesterday?
<kermiac> I'm just starting to get back into it now - v busy day @ work :(
<kermiac> thekorn: just had a quick scan though latest bugmail & it must be for bugs/packages I'm not subscribed to
<thekorn> kermiac, there is even no recent activity on the list of bugs related to him http://tinyurl.com/ycwyczd
<thekorn> so *maybe* launchpad's karma list is just buggy and it is a false alarm ;)
<kermiac> yeah, i noticed that. but his karma trail has changed since last night so I'm not convinced he's not back at it
<micahg> thekorn: that only shows if you comment
<thekorn> micahg, no, it shouldn't. It should show if you comment, create a task, report a bug, or get assigned to a task
 * micahg isn't sure about creating a task
<thekorn> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntunerd-nospammail/+commentedbugs would be the list of commented bugs
<thekorn> let's test it ;)
<thekorn> micahg, you are right, it's a bug
<micahg> thekorn: idk about that, there's no way to list tasks created on that page
<kermiac_> sorry, gotta afk for a while
<chrisccoulson> bug 446669 (6 hours ago)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 446669 in phpldapadmin (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "E_STRICT: Declaration of AJAXTree::draw_dn() should be compatible with that of PLMTree::draw_dn() (affects: 20)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446669
<thekorn> micahg, I know it's a bug, because I read the source recently and it is defenitly supposed to search for task.owner, which is the user who created a task ;)
<micahg> thekorn: maybe for karma, but on teh bugs list page?
<micahg> thekorn: maybe that's under reported bugs?
<thekorn> micahg, anyway: if you create a task the underlying bug is related to you and your work,
<thekorn> so this bug should show up on the "related bugs list"
<thekorn> if not it is a bug which should be reported
<maxb> Who/where might be a good person/place to ask about debugging DVD playback video freezing in totem?
<maxb> as a lucid regression, I mean
<micahg> maxb: #ubuntu+1 for debugging maybe?
<micahg> thekorn: idk, I always thought all related was a combination of the other links
<thekorn> micahg, but then I think a "tasks created" link is missing
<micahg> thekorn: +1 :)
<thekorn> goood
<nigel_nb> if op had a trouble with a particular app and then reinstalled the OS and reports it works fine now - can I close the bug as invalid?
<bdmurray> if it is incomplete and unrecreatable yes
<nigel_nb> well pedro asked him for bt, but he reports it was too complex and therefore reinstalled
<nigel_nb> bug 506104
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 506104 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "rhythmbox exits suddenly (affects: 1)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506104
<bdmurray> then yes invalid
<nigel_nb> thanks :)
<nigel_nb> can someone set bug 520640 as wishlist?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520640 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Start Rhythmbox (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520640
<ddecator> micahg, does java not work by default with the upgrade to FF 3.6?
<micahg> ddecator: openjdk needs to be compiled against xul192
<micahg> xul192 should hit lucid next week
<micahg> and we'll get that fixed
<nigel_nb> micahg, can I join you in triaging thunderbird?
<ddecator> micahg, great, i've found a couple of bugs about java not working in 3.6, i haven't found a triaged report that i can link them to
<nigel_nb> okay, I'm extremely unpleased to announce that we have a new spammer
<nigel_nb> setting bugs to confirmed :(
<micahg> ddecator: make sure that it's openjdk
<ddecator> micahg, sure thing
<ddecator> nigel_nb, did you ask them to stop?
<nigel_nb> ddecator, so far only 1 for today (I got only one mail and gmane shows only 3 old hits
<ddecator> nigel_nb, is it their own bugs they are confirming?
<nigel_nb> random
<ddecator> great...
<ddecator> micahg, is openjdk-6-jre is the package, right?
<micahg> ddecator: openjdk-6, there's already a bug for it
<micahg> bug 496097
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 496097 in openjdk-6 (Ubuntu) "icedtea6-plugin not compatible with Firefox 3.6+ (affects: 4) (dups: 1)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496097
<ddecator> micahg, ok, i'm just wondering what package to put when i ask if they have it installed so i can confirm it's the right package
<micahg> ddecator: take a look at the plugins file
<ddecator> i would, but the two i'm looking at aren't from apport
<ddecator> ah, in the one he says it's installed though
<ddecator> micahg, i'm sure the other report is a dupe, but i asked them to confirm just in case. it doesn't have a package assigned to it though, so should i still assign it to firefox or just leave it alone if it's a dupe?
<micahg> leave it alone I would say
<ddecator> alright, will do
<micahg> ddecator: nah, move it to FF
<ddecator> micahg, haha, alright
<ddecator> wait, who the...
<ddecator> they assigned it to someone?
<micahg> bug #?
<ddecator> bug 511443
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 511443 in firefox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Namoroka broke Firefox, no icon, no Java. (affects: 4)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511443
<ddecator> the person assigned it to themselves
<micahg> ddecator: direct them to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<micahg> ddecator: and get rid of the assignment
<micahg> and explain why
<ddecator> sure thing
<micahg> ddecator: BTW, it
<micahg> 's mint, so you want to make sure it's official packages (you already did, I wanted to point itout anyways)
<ddecator> haha, alright, thanks =)
<hggdh> how can nomoroka break ffox?
<micahg> hggdh: depends on teh addons in there...
<micahg> also, I think the system had some defaults for firefox that got removed
<hggdh> yeah, ok, but isnt namorka ffox (ok, next version, but anyway)
<micahg> hggdh: we migrated from firefox-3.5 to firefox
<micahg> they might have hardcoded stuff for firefox-3.5, I think lucid did as well
<hggdh> k
<micahg> ddecator: assignment != responsibility, but rather to the person working on it
<ddecator> ah, makes sense, thanks for clarifying that
<micahg> ddecator: also, the help.u.c page is more for getting the branded version in the firefox-stable PPA
<micahg> the dailies are unbranded (Namoroka)
<micahg> ddecator: but you're doing great :)
<ddecator> micahg, thanks, just takes me getting a few things wrong for me to learn =)
<ddecator> pedro told me to work on assigning packages to bugs that don't have any, which is proving harder than i expected
<micahg> ddecator: yes, I will regularly move bugs from firefox to no package since I don't know where it should go
<ddecator> micahg, pedro is right though, it's forcing me to figure things out haha
<micahg> ddecator: indeed
<bcurtiswx> can anyone tell me how to temp get the -13 kernel in lucid to boot on VBox? there was a command and I can't remember it
<ddecator> what package do bugs in gnome panel applets get assigned to?
<micahg> gnome-applets?
<persia> Depends on the applet.
<persia> Some applets have their own packages.
<micahg> yeah, sorry, missed that
<ddecator> keyboard indicator
<ddecator> looks like it is gswitchit?
<persia> I can't find gswitchit at all
<ddecator> that's what it's referred to on the gnome website, but i can't find a launchpad page for it
<persia> That's just very confusing.  It seems that gnome-applets has a manpage for gkb_applet, but not the actual applet.
<ddecator> the gnome-applets launchpad page mentions a gnome-keyboard-applet under the lucid info
<micahg> gnome-applets has 'a' keyboard layout switcher according to the description
<ddecator> that sounds like the right applet
<ddecator> go with that then?
<persia> Yes.
<persia> The idea is to do a bit of research, and make a best-guess.  Someone digging into the bug later may revise it if they know better :)
<ddecator> perfect. next question then. does a bug with a translation issue need to be linked to the translations team even if the OP gave the correct translation?
<persia> Yes, because they need to fix it :)
<ddecator> even if the bug is with the keyboard applet? =p
<persia> The other alternative is to act as a member of the translations team, and submit a suggested change yourself.
<micahg> ddecator: yes, more so so that they are aware
<ddecator> micahg, great, thanks!
<ddecator> and thanks to you too persia =p
<ddecator> so the wiki makes it sound like the bug can be assigned to the proper translation team by a triager?
<micahg> ddecator: well, I was told that's the procedure
<micahg> for the translations team
<micahg> but that's only if you're acting as the translations team triager as well AFAIK
<ddecator> so should i leave that alone?
<micahg> ddecator: idk, I never was so clear on what is considered triaged for the translations team
<ddecator> micahg, yah, they're triage wiki isn't very clear...
<ddecator> but the HowToTriage page on the ubuntu wiki says to assign it if it's a translation error
<micahg> ddecator: yes, because that's the translations team's policy for triage
<ddecator> micahg, so i should assign it to the proper team?
<micahg> ddecator: is it a rosetta fix?
<ddecator> it's a mis-spelled translation, bug 514626
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 514626 in gnome-applets (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) ""Russia"'s shortened version in keyboard switcher applet is not correct in russian locale. (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514626
<ddecator> (yes i confirmed it on my machine)
 * micahg checks rosetta
<ddecator> thanks
<micahg> ddecator: idk, but go ahead
<ddecator> micahg, k, will do
 * micahg will learn rosetta one day :)
<micahg> but the app seems to use it
<ddecator> there we go
<ddecator> [low, triaged]?
<ddecator> not really sure much else would be needed for a small translation fix...
<micahg> ddecator: yep
<ddecator> great, thanks micahg , that was a good learning experience
<micahg> ddecator: np, I wish I had better answers for you though
<ddecator> and probably a good example for when i apply for bugcontrol =)
<ddecator> micahg, np, i just wanted to know i was heading in the right direction
<kermiac> hey :) I noticed the spammer has now been suspended. Do we have some sort of default "removed assigned person/team due to rogue user" type of response?
<kermiac> I'm still cleaning up his mess as I was too busy to do much of it from work today :(
<micahg> kermiac: not that I know of, you can make a proposal on the ML though
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<kermiac> ok, ty micahg. I'll have to think about it... I don't think any I could think of at the moment would be appropriate ;) For now I am simply stating "unassigned Kernel Bugs team" for example
<kermiac> mornig thekorn :)
<micahg> kermiac: be sure to say why if it's not obvious
<kermiac> any suggestions as to what I should say? perhaps "removed unassigned Kernel Bugs team as they were incorrectly subscribed"?
<kermiac> as an example
<kermiac> any suggestions as to what I should say? perhaps "removed unassigned Kernel Bugs team as they were incorrectly assigned this task"?
<kermiac> sounds a little better but I am def open to other suggestions
<micahg> kermiac: get rid of the work removed and it sounds good :)
<kermiac> oops, didn't notice that was still there
<kermiac> ok, ty micahg
<thekorn> hi kermiac
<kermiac> should empty upstream bug tasks be removed if the bug is new (or anything except triaged)? bug 507469I
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 507469 in ufw (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "User deny rules should override connection tracking (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507469
<thekorn> kermiac, there is not way to remove a task in launchpad
<micahg> kermiac: set to null project
<micahg> kermiac: and no to your question
<micahg> kermiac: an upstream task might mean needs upstreaming
<kermiac> ok ty thekorn & micahg
<vish> kermiac: that[change to null] is usually done when the projects dont want to receive mails ;)
<micahg> vish: or someone opens the task on teh wrong project :)
<thekorn> or someone is in spamming mode ;)
<vish> yeah, both^ are when the projects dont want to receive the mail :D
<kermiac> in this case however, an ubuntu dev has commmented that it needs to be looked at further before considering making changes, but I will change it to null project & mark it as invalid
<vish> kermiac: why remove the task?
<kermiac> vish: that's what I was double checking
<vish> ah , it was added by gerry c :/
<ddecator> that name keeps popping up -_-
<kermiac> I was unsure due to the fact that "if" this was an issue it would be valid, but as you just noticed it was added by the latest LP spammer
<vish> but the upstream task doesnt matter i guess for this bug
<kermiac> as I just said, a dev has commented that this needs to be looked into further before making changes. What is the consensus? should i leave the empty bug task or change it to null project & invalidate the tasl?
<kermiac> s/tasl/task
<kermiac> I am not sure
<vish> kermiac: you can leave that its not a problem
<kermiac> the upstream is correct
<kermiac> ok ty vish, I'll leave it as it is an empty upstream task
<kermiac> dinner calls, bbl
<vish> np..
<ddecator> bug 520365 has me confused
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520365 in gimp (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Gimp needs Launchpad integration (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520365
<ddecator> nevermind, he's a launchpad translator so i guess he made the link for a reason...
<BUGabundo_remote> Bons Dias
<kermiac_> good day to you to BUGabundo_remote :)
<SevenMachines> can someone mark a few bugs 'fix released' for me please. They've been fixed by auto-sync or by a new release and haven't been automatically closed
<SevenMachines> 4 of them, not too painful :)
<kermiac_> have you confirmed or are they you bugs SevenMachines
<BUGabundo_remote> SevenMachines: then the changelog should mention that
<SevenMachines> some mine, some i confirmed, some i talked to with debian and got them fixed there. i've also checked they're really fixed
<SevenMachines> i've put the changelog entry that fixed them at the bottom to clear it up
<SevenMachines> BUGabundo_remote: auto-sync wont close LP bugs? i thought maybe linking the bug report to debians would do that
<BUGabundo_remote> yes it should
<SevenMachines> this one certainly hasnt Bug #510385
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 510385 in naist-jdic (Debian) (and 1 other project) "Chasen fails to run ("no basic form" message) (affects: 1)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510385
<SevenMachines> some auto-syncs fixed things without an upstream bug report to link a watch too by the looks of it too
<BUGabundo_remote> I'll leave someone more experienced with sync to comment on that
<chrisccoulson> i see our friend has finally been suspended
<kermiac> chrisccoulson: yup, that's good :) I'm still going through cleaning up the bugs he changed. for some reason they're not all in his gmane search
<kermiac> most seem to have been fixed by myself & others now
<kermiac> a little help with bug 510597 - yet another gerry c bug
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 510597 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "fsck fails when homedir is encrypted (affects: 1)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510597
<kermiac> dkirkland assigned himself recently as working on this bug & he also marked as invalid against ecryptfs-utils
<kermiac> now the ecryptfs-utils task has been changed to confirmed/high - should I invalidate the ecryptfs-utils task again?
<vish> kermiac: yup
<kermiac> ty vish :)
<chrisccoulson> i wonder how long it will be before the next spammer comes along
<vish> seb128: shall i mark Bug 194472 as "wont fix" or can you :)  ? all ubuntu tasks have been marked as wont fixes
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 194472 in sudo (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Entering password in Terminal gives no visual feedback (affects: 5) (dups: 2)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194472
<vish> rather , "we dont want to do it"
<seb128> no opinion on that one or no clue about the topic
<seb128> I will let somebody who has comment
<vish> cool , thanks
<kermiac> wow he actaully filed a bug 520030. this has been converted to a question. now that he has been suspended, what should be done in relation to the question?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520030 in ubuntu "display and scrolling problem (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520030
<kermiac> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/100643
<kermiac> he signed the question as "paul"
<kermiac> strange...
<BUGabundo_remote> kermiac: gerryc ?
<kermiac> yeah
<kermiac> whoah! this confirms he was def a spammer
<kermiac> bug 520029
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520029 in ubuntu "error 17, can not mount (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520029
<kermiac> he reported a bug in german & signed it off with "greetings sunboy" (or something very close to that - ty google translate)
<thekorn> that's not germen ;)
<thekorn> german
<thekorn> maybe dutch or something
<kermiac> ok, it was a guess on my part
<kermiac> yeah, could be dutch
<kermiac> just checked & google translate says its dutch
<thekorn> I think I will write a mail about spamming on launchpad to the launchpad-users and bugsquad ML this weekend, so we can start a discussion about the future there
<thekorn> this needs to be discussed properly, but on the other hand we must keep this away from our daly work somehow
<thekorn> its blocking us, and it is very frustrating
<kermiac> sounds like a good idea thekorn, I would be interested in the discussion as I believe we need better mechanisms in place or at least a better way to handle spammers as this is likely to become more of an issue as the popularity of Ubuntu rises more & more
<kermiac> yes, it is very frustrating - I have been reverting his changes for over 24hrs now & have probably only commented on 3 or 4 bugs unrelated to him
<kermiac> does the following response sound ok for any bug he has filed? "this user has been suspended from Launchpad as a spammer. I am marking this bug as invalid as we will not receive any further information in relation to this issue."
<kermiac> does anyone have a better suggestion?
<thekorn> sounds good
<kermiac> ity thekorn
<kermiac> ty, even
<nysis> Hi. I have sporadic freezes with Intel 845G Video driver. I use Ubuntu 9.10, everything worked fine until one day after a usuall package update my system periodically freezes. Any bugfix to this issue? Is it an intel driver or kernel issue?
<kermiac> any ideas on what to do in regards to the bug that was converted to a question? just leave the same comment?
<kermiac> oops chrisccoulson closed the bug already - sorry for the bugspam. I hadn't refreshed the page since I opened it about 10 mins ago
 * kermiac shakes his head. he even assigned MOTU to some of the tasks he created...
<kermiac> bug 131976 - fixed now though
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 131976 in dhcp (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 7 other projects) "apparmor doesn't work on stacked file system (livecd) -- DHCP/cups/others fail to start (affects: 3) (dups: 7)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131976
<kermiac> ok, I got the last of the 67 (according to gmane) gerry c affected bugs reverted. if anyone happens to see another one, please revert the changes he made
<kermiac> I'm off to bed, night all :)
<nigelb> can someone set bug 520629 as triaged please
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520629 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "rhythmbox crashes after loading a radio station (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520629
 * persia looks
<persia> nigelb: I don't think it's triaged.  It's a crash, but there's been no attempt to get a stack trace.
<persia> I strongly suspect that it's gstreamer failing to reset properly, but a stacktrace would let us determine that.
<nigelb> persia, there is an upstream bug for this situation already
<nigelb> oh okay, I'll get a stack trace
<persia> That doesn't have a backtrace either
<persia> nigelb: There's also a Debian bug, and it's worth linking to that.
<persia> (specifically debian bug 397024)
<ubot4> Debian bug 397024 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox: Can't play radio station after pausing it" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/397024
<persia> nigelb: Can you reproduce it locally?  That might be a faster way to get a backtrace than asking the submitter for one.
<nigelb> I dont get the crash, but yes, rhythmbox and streams dont go well
<persia> You don't get the crash?  I wonder if the submitter is seeing something slightly different from the upstream and Debian bugs.
<nigelb> I'll ask for an ST  or what upstream suggested?
<persia> nigelb: upstream is almost always better at asking for the right thing, but I'm not sure it's the same bug, because the upstream bug doesn't include a "crash".
<nigelb> persia, I've asked him to give the output of what he sees and we'll see where it goes?
<persia> That sounds like a good plan.  With luck, it *is* the same bug, but just in case :)
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> thanks
<persia> nigelb: And don't forget to link the Debian bug also :)
<nigelb> yes, doing that now
<Severity1> hello
<nigelb> in Lucid problem with boot screen and login screen =  plymouth package ?
<persia> nigelb: plymouth or gdm, depending
<nigelb> yes, even I'm a bit confused with plymouth vs gdm
<nigelb> bug 520920
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520920 in ubuntu "problem with boot screen, login screen and the session don't start (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520920
<persia> nigelb: plymouth handles the display until X starts, and then X handles it: gdm is an X client.
<persia> gdm either asks for login, or handles the login and starts the session.
<nigelb> this one seems to be a problem at login screen - that would be GDM?
<persia> Right.
<nigelb> anything more I can do on this bug report?
<persia> But it might also be "linux", because the user is reporting a regression with a kernel upgrade.
<persia> Needs some discussion with the user to understand if the newest GDM works with the older kernel, etc.
<persia> (basically, swap out bits until you're sure which package breaks stuff)
<nigelb> he can login only with older kernal right now
<nigelb> its causing some breakage with his graphics
<persia> Right, so if it's the same gdm and two different kernels, it's probably a kernel issue rather than a GDM issue, even though the symptom is reported about GDM appearance.
<nigelb> I've now changed the package to gdm and left it there
<nigelb> so I'll ask him to confirm if the issue is 2 different kernel versions on lucid, old one okay and new one not okay
<persia> Right.  If that is confirmed, move the issue to "linux" instead of gdm.
<persia> It's potentially possible for gdm to work around a kernel bug, but that would not be the right way to fix it.
<persia> And upstream would probably reject the bug, if submitted, if it was the kernel.
<nigelb> I've asked for confirmation now and new kernel number just to be on the safer side
 * hggdh seems to dimply remember an open issue between plymouth and gdm
<seb128> bdmurray, there is no patch on bug #512959
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 512959 in nautilus (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 5 other projects) "causes crashes on armel with -Wl,-O1 (affects: 1)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512959
<seb128> bdmurray, not sure why you tagged it?
<bdmurray> seb128: in comment #16 I see one
<seb128> bdmurray, it's a diff between the 2 versions before and after bug
<seb128> ie current lucid with what we had before
<bdmurray> seb128: well then should it not be tagged as a patch?
<seb128> it's meant to be the changes to review to find where is the bug
<seb128> no it shouldn't ;-)
<seb128> that's what I'm saying there
<bdmurray> right the attachment should not be flagged as a patch
<seb128> I guess it's launchpad doing that
<bdmurray> seb128: or asac when he added it ;-)
<seb128> because the change is named .diff
<seb128> I doubt asac would tag something which is not a patch as patch but it could
<bdmurray> there all fixed now
<bdmurray> seb128: by the way you did an upload of pygobject which tried to close bug 607674 in Launchpad, but that doesn't exist.  Any idea of what bug it was supposed to be?
<ubot4> bdmurray: Error: Bug #607674 not found.
<asac> for me the patch flag is a content-type thing
<asac> not a "fix" flag
<asac> i am not sure what this is about
<asac> but i surely used that flag at some point for diffs that where evaluation patches
<bdmurray> Well it looks like Launchpad makes some assumptions based on the content type
<bdmurray> https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/BugAttchements
<bdmurray> wow, that url is awesome
<seb128> bdmurray, let me look
<bdmurray> I mean BugAttchements vs BugAttachments
<seb128> bdmurray, lp 507106
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 507106 in pygobject (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "software-center crashed with ImportError in __motion_notify_cb() (affects: 47) (dups: 12)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507106
<seb128> bdmurray, it was the gnome bug number I copied
<bdmurray> seb128: ah, okay I just wanted to make sure the LP one got closed ;-)
<seb128> bdmurray, how did you notice the error? do you have tools for that?
<seb128> bdmurray, yeah, I noticed after upload and closed it
<seb128> bdmurray, thanks
<bdmurray> seb128: generating the lucid-fixes report
<bdmurray> http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/bug-fixing/lucid-fixes-report.html
<seb128> bdmurray, nice ;-)
<monkeylibre> hi all, please anyone could mark the bug #517260 as Triaged?, i´ve added the bugwatcher.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 517260 in gvfs (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gvfsd-sftp crashed with SIGSEGV in g_hash_table_iter_init() (affects: 13) (dups: 1)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517260
 * persia looks
<persia> monkeylibre: It still doesn't have a stacktrace with symbols, either upstream or downstream.
<persia> monkeylibre: If you can reproduce, and generate a useful stacktrace, attaching it in both places would be good.
<persia> At that point, I'd agree it was triaged.  Right now, it needs someone to take action before it can be understood.
<persia> Essentially, it needs a stacktrace that doesn't contain lots of ?? bits.
<monkeylibre> ok, thank you for your answer
<atrus> anybody running epiphany under lucid want to help track down a potential build bug?
<joumetal> atrus: how?
<atrus> watch epiphany's stdout/stderr, set epiphany's cookie preferences to "only from sites you visit", and see if you get an error: soup_cookie_jar_set_cookie: assertion `priv->accept_policy != SOUP_COOKIE_JAR_ACCEPT_NO_THIRD_PARTY' failed
<atrus> logging into gmail seems to trigger it.
<joumetal> assuming stdout is what is seen in terminal i can't reproduce
<joumetal> i am running epiphany 2.29.90.1-1 updated today.
<atrus> joumetal: and your preferences are set to allow cookies "Only from sites you visit"?
<joumetal> yes
<atrus> joumetal: hmm, okay thanks.
<atrus> joumetal: what version of libwebkit-1.0-2?
<atrus> joumetal: and libsoup2.4-1 if you don't mind
<joumetal> package libwebkit-1.0-2 installed version is 1.1.21-1
<joumetal> and libsoup is 2.29.90-1
<atrus> ok. lucid's probably not affected by this problem then. awesome :)
<atrus> epiphany upstream suggested that ubuntu's webkit-team ppa build of webkit for karmic may be compiled against an old libsoup version, which is causing the "no 3rd-party cookies" option to fail.
<brutimus> I have an issue I think deserves to be filed as a bug -- the default motd/landscape scripts check all mounts and if one of these mounts is a dead NFS mount, the motd script locks, thus locking you completely out of your server.
<brutimus> I would like to get some thoughts on that real quick before I go file it as a bug.
<lfaraone> What's the package that is responcible for putting up those "enter a password to unlock the volume" messages when you click on an encrypted volume in nautilus? (would that be nautilus?)
<brutimus> Oh I'm sorry this is a server environment.  The MOTD scripts are a part of the base-file package I believe.  This login issue affects both console logins and ssh logins.
<brutimus> I fixed it on all of our server just by unlinking all motd symlinks in /etc/update-motd.d/
<brutimus> There is an 'update-motd' package, but it's not installed.
<paissad> hi all, i would like to open a launchpad bug for a new package, the package is quite over, i just need to open & close a LP bug .... i'm confused ...
<paissad> may someone tells me the right procedure to follow ?
<qense> paissad: what do you mean with opening and closing a bug? What would you like to report about?
<paissad> qense, i 'm packaging a new software ... i in the debian/changelog file, i need to close a bug  , something like this (LP #nnnn) where nnnn is the bug number !
<qense> paissad: ah, I see. But a need-packaging bug isn't required when packaging an application, iirrc.
<paissad> qense, oh i would be glad it you're right :)
<qense> paissad: #ubuntu-motu would be the best place to ask, though, because the packagers use a different work-flow than the bug triagerws
<hggdh> brutimus: I would say this is worthy of a bug. Of course, the dead/stale NFS mounts should also be fixed, but motd should not force the session to hang waiting
<hggdh> (same thing will happen if you run 'ls --color' and under the cwd you have a stale NFS
<hggdh> but here there is no real solution)
<brutimus> hggdh: correct... but had we not had an open ssh session to the server, we would have been completely clueless as to what was wrong because we couldn't login.
<nigelb> can anyone run a gmane search of https://launchpad.net/~pkayharvey2006
<hggdh> brutimus: indeed. My view is the *provided* (i.e., standard) modt/lanscape cannot risk a hang
<brutimus> ah.  i agree.
<nigelb> I'm getting some disruptive bug status changes.. probably spam
<hggdh> nigelb: do you have the launchpad GM scripts installed?
<nigelb> hggdh: I'm at work, IE
<hggdh> oh. Can you give me a bug #?
<nigelb> bug 191760
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 191760 in totem (Ubuntu) "[Hardy] Youtube Plugin can't play video (affects: 6)" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191760
<nigelb> I think bug 520920 is a kernel bug, (gdm issues with latest kernel) its now marked against gdm.  warrants change to linux?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520920 in gdm (Ubuntu) "problem with boot screen, login screen and the session don't start (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520920
<hggdh> I cannot get any hits for him
<nigelb> hm, so fairly new.
<nigelb> Heads up then, we probably have a new spammer
<nigelb> hggdh: can take a look the the gdm bug ^^
<hggdh> nigelb: this *may* be related to plymouth
<nigelb> oh
<hggdh> I remember a problem with it, but I do not remember the details
<nigelb> I'll hunt for plymouth dups when I get home then
<hggdh> BUGabundo certainly knows, he was talking about it the other day
<nigelb> ah, he should be on later today.  I'll ask :)
<SwedeMike> hm, when I just did apt-get dist-upgrade my kexec-tools post-installation script didn't complete (waited 10 minutes), tried three times before dpkg --removed kexec-tools and then did dist-upgrade again, then it updated my initramfs:es and was done. Known problem?
<SwedeMike> I only got it in my alpha2 installed vbox machine, not on my 9.10-install which was upgraded to 10.04
<nigelb> I think I heard someone mention this in -devel - all except the person good at plymouth had this bug ;)
<hggdh> SwedeMike: try checking #ubuntu+1 (but I had no problems there)
<SwedeMike> hm, just for the record, I had it the other way around, sorry, my vbox machine which was alpha2 install didn't have the problem, but my 9.10 upgraded one.. but I'll try +1
<brutimus> hggdh: thanks for your guidance earlier.  I filed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-files/+bug/521178
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 521178 in base-files (Ubuntu) "motd/landscape scripts hang with a stale NFS mount (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> brutimus: welcome. I am subscribing to it, would like to know what happens
<hggdh> brutimus: I am guessing you are running Karmic, correct?
<brutimus> hggdh: like i mentioned earlier.. we're very lucky we had open ssh connections to our servers at the time or else we would have had a bunch of production frontends mysteriously dead :-)
<brutimus> hggdh: correct
<hggdh> so this has the potential to be a serious hindrance
<brutimus> I would consider this a very critical issue
<brutimus> anything that locks you out of a server seems serious to me
<hggdh> correct
<BUGabundo> evening o/
<hggdh> brutimus: could you please run 'apt-file search /etc/update-motd.d/50-landscape-sysinfo'? I cannot find where this file came from
<hggdh> (on the server)
<brutimus> hggdh: will do.. having to install apt-file first
<hggdh> brutimus: the point is I think base-files is not the correct package
<brutimus> the apt-file update is taking it's sweet time..
<hggdh> yes, it downloads and indexes all packages files decriptions
<brutimus> hggdh: i didn't get any results for the command you pasted (perhaps because it's a symlink?)
<brutimus> i did, however, execute it against the symlink source file
<brutimus> sstoops@staging:~$ apt-file search /usr/share/landscape/landscape-sysinfo.wrapper
<brutimus> landscape-common: /usr/share/landscape/landscape-sysinfo.wrapper
<hggdh> so this is the package. I will update the bug
<brutimus> okay.  thank you!
<brutimus> sorry for the incorrect filing, btw.
<hggdh> brutimus: no problem. I only went for it because I am also interested in it ;-)
<brutimus> hggdh: you set the package as landscape-client.. shouldn't it be landscape-common ?
<hggdh> brutimus: no. landscape-common is a binary package, generated from landscape-client
<hggdh> so the source is -client
<brutimus> oh okay
<brutimus> hggdh: one more question regarding that package.  my server shows landscape-common is installed, but landscape-client is not.. maybe i don't fully understand how that works.
<hggdh> brutimus: IIRC, landscape-common is installed by default. The -client is only needed if you subscribe to the landscape service
<brutimus> i checked with apt-cache policy
<brutimus> hggdh: okay. i will take your word for it. :-)
<hggdh> :-)
<maxb> Is there a best channel for asking about gstreamer bugs?
<monkeylibre> hi, i think that the bug #521038 need a bugwatcher for Triaging, anyone could say me if I´m right (I´m learning)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 521038 in gcalctool (Ubuntu) "Backspace deletes all input (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521038
<PrototypeX29A> hi
<PrototypeX29A> i wrote this small program which in my mind should return my home dir http://pastebin.com/m60f03a27
<PrototypeX29A> but it returns /root/
<brutimus> PrototypeX29A: first off.. i think this is the wrong channel for such questions.. secondly getpwent returns the first entry of /etc/passwd, which is the root user
<brutimus> i'd just use $HOME if possible
<PrototypeX29A> yeah, maybe it is not actually a bug, but bad reading on my part
<brutimus> PrototypeX29A: http://www.kernel.org/doc/man-pages/online/pages/man3/getpwent.3.html
<PrototypeX29A> yes, you're right
<feuloren> #521198 should be set to wishlist
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-02-13
<hggdh> bug 521198
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 521198 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Can't zoom text in chat windows. (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521198
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: that bug seems to me like they want web browser like zoom feature.. which would be wishlist.. and I'll request them to send it upstream
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: indeed and I did mark it wish
<bcurtiswx> did the opening ceremonies of the olympics already start?
<hggdh> IDN. It's nbc broadcast, which means it will suck
<bcurtiswx> bah :-\
<bcurtiswx> they're already showing events.. thats why I'm confused
<hggdh> heh. I cannot even find the channel here...
<maxb> gstreamer has so many source packages... is there a sensible central one to files bugs against for further triage?
<ddecator> bug 485352, wishlist please (even though i know it probably won't get considered)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 485352 in window-picker-applet (Ubuntu) (and 6 other projects) "The Window List Applet in GNOME should offer a setting to permanently set an X number of rows (affects: 1)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/485352
<hggdh> maxb: idk
<maxb> I suppose I could just file it on totem and hope
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> maxb: let me do a quick check
<maxb> The bugs are specific to DVD playback if that matters
<hggdh> no, I cannot find a ref to it... might be good to set one up if we get enough information about it
<nigelb> There is a bug reported about rhythmbox which I can confirm but I'm not sure if its a feature.  what should I do>
<wgrant> nigelb: Which is it?
<nigelb> bug 521199
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 521199 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Rhythmbox fails to play songs the first time if they are not imported to library (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521199
<wgrant> That sounds like a bug.
<nigelb> okay :), I'll report upstream
<nigelb> I was confused whether rhythmbox adding to library before playing was a feature
<kklimonda> nigelb, I wonder - it isn't a feature but may be a design decision ;)
<nigelb> kklimonda, well, looks like people have already complained.  There is an exising upstream bug
<nigelb> I like this feature.  they needed to just add an option to enable/disable it
<kklimonda> nigelb, it's my guess but they are probably going to respond that to play single files totem should be used
<nigelb> kklimonda, beauty of it is, they can't
<nigelb> kklimonda, downstream might, but not upstream ;)
<kklimonda> they can mark the bug as a WON'T FIX though
<nigelb> I hope not
<ddecator> gnome seems to like the "WON'T FIX" status =p
<nigelb> what does editable menus mean?
<nigelb> bug 513691
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 513691 in totem (Ubuntu) "Editable menu shortcut keys (Appearance > Interface) do not work as expected (affects: 1)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513691
<nigelb> step 1 is "Enable editable menus" and I have no clue how to enable them ;)
<ddecator> nigelb, i'm guessing they mean to right-click the gnome menus and select "edit menus"
<ddecator> nigelb, then change the command for the app? i haven't looked at the full report yet
<nigelb> ddecator, for editing the totem menu?
<nigelb> he wants to change the menu inside an app
<nigelb> I never knew that was even possible
<ddecator> ah, i see that now...
<nigelb> hggdh, any idea how it is possible to "set editable menus"?
<hggdh> er, what?
<hggdh> I see
<hggdh> hold on
<ddecator> maybe it's a plugin?
<nigelb> doubt
<hggdh> OK. Help me -- which entry in the menu is totem? (so that I can run it)
<ddecator> hggdh, just run 'totem' in the terminal
<nigelb> movie player
<ddecator> or that...
<hggdh> I hate this idea of mascarading the binary name
 * ddecator agrees
<nigelb> hehe, well new users dont want to learn new names
<nigelb> (I never knew Lp's bug tracker was called malone until I filed a bug against it)
<hggdh> nigelb: I am very sorry, but I have no idea.
<nigelb> hggdh, so do I
 * hggdh rarely uses sound thingies
<ddecator> it's known as malone?
<nigelb> ddecator, lol
<nigelb> yeah
<ddecator> how did they come up with that?
<nigelb> donno.  the basketball player?
<nigelb> hggdh, who's the gnome person I can talk to (besides pedro) ?
<nigelb> ddecator, I can only figure out soyuz's naming..
<hggdh> nigelb: there are many gnome persons
<hggdh> you mean about totem?
<nigelb> heah
<nigelb> yeah
<hggdh> see who signed the package -- chances are it's the one
<nigelb> you mean he/she 's the one?
<ddecator> or s/he
<hggdh> s/he
<nigelb> seb
<nigelb> ah, have to wait till he comes on
<nigelb> do we support skype?
<ddecator> it's on medibuntu
<kermiac> afternoon all :)
<kklimonda> nigelb, not really - medibuntu does that
<ddecator> evenin' kermiac
<kklimonda> ach, ddecator said that already
<ddecator> kklimonda, np =)
<nigelb> kklimonda, a bug filed against skype is invalid or valid?
<kermiac> ddecator: just saw bug 521003 - i think i've seen something similar before but can't remember the bug #
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 521003 in apport (Ubuntu) "Bug reporting broken (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521003
<kklimonda> nigelb, what's bug number?
<ddecator> kermiac, i plan to find a dupe after i get info and make the OP feel better about the ubuntu community ;)
<nigelb> bug 521247
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 521247 in totem (Ubuntu) "no sound is heard when I play the sound files from skype (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521247
<kermiac> good plan :)
<ddecator> nigelb, yah skype doesnt like pulse
<kermiac> nigelb: didn't skype have known issues
<nigelb> donno, I dont use skype
<kermiac> but there was an update, ver 1,1 or something should have fixed the PA issues
<ddecator> let me see what i have installed..
<nigelb> I dont follow mediaubuntu at all
<kklimonda> nigelb, you should probably close the bug and tell the reporter that if he uses version provided by medibuntu he should report a bug by following https://launchpad.net/medibuntu/+filebug link
<ddecator> i have the skype 2.1 beta installed, works fine
<kklimonda> nigelb, if he has installed it from skype.com there isn't much we can do and he should contact them
<nigelb> kklimonda, yeah.  I can't even change the package
 * ddecator doesn't remember how he installed skype...
<kermiac> it wasn't ver 1.1, it was ver 2.1 that fixed the PA issues
<kermiac> http://share.skype.com/sites/linux/2009/09/some_explanations.html
<kermiac> my boss was going nuts before it got fixed
<ddecator> kermiac, yah it was really bad
<hggdh> kklimonda: can't we just forward the bug to medibuntu?
<nigelb> hggdh, I tried.  Don't see how
<nigelb> I can't change the package to skype.  It was filed under totem
<kklimonda> hggdh, I'm not sure whenever this is a medibuntu package at all as the reporter said that "None of the avaialbe versions of skype work on the toshipa satellite laptop".
<ddecator> idk that medibuntu has 2.1 yet
<nigelb> well, we dont deal with it and thats about it
<ddecator> seems like it
<kklimonda> hggdh, hmm.. can we change package to skype?
<hggdh> very much doubt. You can try, at least
<kklimonda> hggdh, I was under the impression that we can only change package to another package in Ubuntu distribution but now I see that there is a skype package in the Choose menu
<kklimonda> lets see what is going to happen
<kklimonda> nope
<kklimonda> hggdh, so I see no way of forwarding it to Medibuntu as totem's upstream is GNOME :)
<ddecator> kklimonda, i have ff 3.7 show up as an option because i have it installed, but it won't let me assign a bug to that package since it isn't officially in the repos
<nigelb> kklimonda, I tried and failed some time
<kklimonda> and Medibuntu isn't a distribution
<hggdh> eh? isn't it about skype?
<nigelb> hggdh, the bug was filed under totem
<kklimonda> hggdh, sure it is - but the bug was reported using totem ;)
<ddecator> hggdh, is there any way you know of to fix it so you can't search for a package not in the repos?
<hggdh> ddecator: I do not follow you? not search for a package not in the repos?
<ddecator> hggdh, if i search for a package on launchpad to assign a bug to, packages i have installed through ppas (firefox-3.7 for example) show up, but we can't assign a bug to them because they're not in the official repos
<hggdh> oh, yes, you cannot.
<kklimonda> yes, it seems that launchpad is using the list of all packages it knows about to populate search results :)
<hggdh> but they exist as projects in LP
<hggdh> might be a good idea to see if there is a bug already opened for this on LP, and open one if not
<nigelb> kklimonda, we had that issue with ppa nots being supported
<nigelb> err... ddecator ^^
<hggdh> I see what you mean. We should be able to separate Ubuntu packages from non-ubuntu
<hggdh> wait
<ddecator> prevents confusion when assigning packages
<hggdh> this certainly has been reported
<ddecator> has it? i haven't looked yet haha, just thought about it
<hggdh> the PPA and no bugs has been discussed again and again
<kklimonda> and no -dbgsym :/
<hggdh> well, yes, so no apport magic. But you can still either generate dbgs, or not strip the symbols
<kklimonda> sure
<hggdh> but this adds to the issues on accepting bugs for PPAs
<hggdh> /usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/opt/cdunix4000/ndm/bin
<hggdh> sorry, bad paste
<nigelb> lol
<hggdh> perparing another weechat GIT image for the PPA...
<nigelb> hggdh, shutdown/restart via menu is gdm?
<hggdh> you mena the indicator applet session?
<nigelb> um, no... right corner clicking my name and clicking shutdown
<nigelb> bug 521122
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 521122 in ubuntu "shutdown and restart button do not work (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521122
<kklimonda> it is a indicator-something :)
<nigelb> though I have doubts if he's using kde ... "konsole" ?
<ddecator> konsole is terminal for kde
<hggdh> indicator-applet-session, but I am not sure this is what the OP is talking about
<kklimonda> or maybe not - he mentions Konsole which is KDE application
<hggdh> this sounds like kde
<hggdh> heh
<nigelb> I'll ask for more info..
<kklimonda> nigelb, mark as Incomplete and ask for Ubuntu version, DE version etc.
<ddecator> asking for info is always the safe route =)
<kklimonda> (DE == Desktop Environment)
<hggdh> yes
<nigelb> kklimonda, ok :)
<hggdh> would lsb_release -a state if it is kde?
<kklimonda> hggdh, not sure but I would say no
<kklimonda> hggdh, it uses /etc/lsb-release which is provided only by lsb-release
<hggdh> ah well
<nigelb> hggdh, btw, I learned how to write an apport hook :)
<hggdh> good!
<nigelb> hggdh, though after I spent 4 hours writing one, I realized that the lucid package already had one :p
<ddecator> nigelb, still good practice =)
<nigelb> ddecator, yep.  It was fun!
<hggdh> well, at least you learned some -- which is always good
<nigelb> hggdh, thinking of contributing to a few active universe packages that way.. lernid for starters
 * ddecator wants to learn more about debugging and the like
<hggdh> good, any involvement is good -- we need it ;-)
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> ddecator, get a source and hack through it
<kklimonda> heh, never enough bug triagers :)
<ddecator> nigelb, i'm working on learning basic python first so i can understand the scripts, haha
<nigelb> ddecator, hehe.. I only know basic python and basic c and c++
<nigelb> almost all programming languages look alike after some time
<hggdh> python is easy, and a good language to learn first
<nigelb> hggdh, you get a mail every time I report a bug in gnome?
<ddecator> good, i'm teaching myself, i have almost no electives at school haha
<hggdh> nigelb: yes, I do. I told you I would be following you
<nigelb> ddecator, byte of python?
<nigelb> hggdh, must've gotten quite a few this week
<hggdh> a bit, yes. Part of the game. I want to try getting you more rights in b.z.o when I feel you are good enough for it
<hggdh> b.g.o
<kklimonda> hggdh, but I feel that "Ubuntu" is overly promote it - it's great language but I really hate seeing all those applets and daemons using so much ram
<kklimonda> gwibber uses over 100MB :/
<ddecator> nigelb, what now?
<hggdh> kklimonda: yes, but this is part of the price you pay for interpreted languages, and automaic garbage collection
<hggdh> and, nowadays, memory is not that expensive (although I feel back when I see a memory-hungry appl all the same)
<nigelb> ddecator, huh>
<ddecator> nigelb, what about "byte of python"?
<nigelb> ddecator, I asked if you were using that :)
<nigelb> ddecator, its a book released under gpl and the first book for newbies
<hggdh> kklimonda: and it is not only Ubuntu -- Gnome is also using quite a lot of python
<kklimonda> hggdh, python for sure has a lover barrier of entry than C
<hggdh> yes, -- and it is waaaayyyy better than C++
<ddecator> nigelb, never heard of it, haha, i'm using free MIT videos from a class that uses python to show how coding works, with the emphasis of being able to recognize all code, even if you can't program with it
<nigelb> ddecator, oh.  thats even better..link?
<kklimonda> hggdh, don't even start with gnome - they use JavaScript for gnome-shell..
<hggdh> heh
<nigelb> is gnome shell coming in lucid?
<kklimonda> nigelb, not by default
<nigelb> ppa?
<hggdh> is gnome-3 ready for prime time?
<ddecator> nigelb, gnome 3 is coming in lucid+1
<kklimonda> no
<ddecator> (most likely)
<kklimonda> nigelb, some old gnome-shell is already in repos
<hggdh> sounds better
<nigelb> ddecator, ah
<ddecator> nigelb, http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Electrical-Engineering-and-Computer-Science/6-00Fall-2008/LectureVideos/index.htm
<kklimonda> nigelb, but upstream haven't really released any tarballs after 2.28.0 was released
<nigelb> ddecator, thanks
<nigelb> kklimonda, aw :(
<ddecator> nigelb, np
<kklimonda> nigelb, so for now the only place to get a new gnome-shell is some ppa
<kklimonda> nigelb, but it isn't worth the effort in my opinion
<hggdh> +1
<nigelb> kklimonda, I like me desktop clean, so I won't be using it
<hggdh> too unstable
<nigelb> if it were coming to ubuntu, I would want it to be turned off by some feature
<ddecator> nigelb kklimonda , yah i tried it and it freaked out haha, i had a hard time switching my DE back to the standard gnome...
<nigelb> that is also why didnt like kde or windows vista+ either
<kklimonda> hggdh, unstable it is. But also I don't really feel that it is the right direction
<kklimonda> hggdh, the basic ideas are interesting but overall look just doesn't convince me.
<ddecator> they'll offer an option to switch to the standard setup
<ddecator> (i think that's still planned...)
<hggdh> kklimonda: I am not sure either. But it is still evolving
<kklimonda> And I'm not convinced that it'll be ready for gnome 2.32
<nigelb> if a bug works on lucid but not on karmic = fix released?
<kklimonda> for sure not as the default desktop
<kklimonda> nigelb, you mean it was fixed in lucid?
<ddecator> i'm just worried it won't compare to compiz
<ddecator> nigelb, you can always check the changelogs for the lucid version and see if a fix is mentioned
<nigelb> I know its fixed
<kklimonda> ddecator, sure - it won't have a cube
<kklimonda> ddecator, but really, cube isn't what linux is all about (contrary to some people believes :) )
<nigelb> kklimonda, It is not reproducible
<ddecator> kklimonda, i'm more concerned about grid, scale, and all of those other productivity tools
<kklimonda> nigelb, what bug number?
<nigelb> kklimonda, bug 513691
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 513691 in totem (Ubuntu) "Editable menu shortcut keys (Appearance > Interface) do not work as expected (affects: 1)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513691
<nigelb> kklimonda, can you confirm it works on lucid too?
<nigelb> I can confirm its broken in karmic
<kklimonda> ddecator, grid and scale are built-in into overlay
<kklimonda> if grid and scale are the plugins I think they are
<kklimonda> can't check right now :)
<ddecator> kklimonda, idk, but that'd be good news
<hggdh> nigelb: if it works in Lucid it is fix-released. The OP may request a SRU
<nigelb> hggdh, he's already given a rant.  How do i reply?
<kklimonda> nigelb, what are "editable menus"?
<nigelb> kklimonda, hehe, see the last comment
<nigelb> hggdh, the op replied about the totem editable menus
<ddecator> nigelb, i never knew that option was there...
<nigelb> hggdh, what he means was editable menu shortcuts
<nigelb> ddecator, me neither
<kklimonda> well, as the Interface tab has been apparently removed the bug is fixed! ;)
<nigelb> kklimonda, no interface tab? :O
<hggdh> heh
<kklimonda> nigelb, looks like it
<nigelb> wonder how pedro said works fine for me
<kklimonda> there may be another way to get to this option
<hggdh> Pedro is most probably running Karmic
<nigelb> pedro said works fine on lucid for this bug
<nigelb> and the OP got mad :p
<ddecator> haha, pedro didn't ask him to triage it himself...
<kklimonda> nigelb, give me a sec and I'll probably find some way to test it..
<nigelb> kklimonda, sure :)
<nigelb> kklimonda, I'll set the bug to confirmed and you can change to fix released after you test?
<hggdh> nigelb: did you confirm it?
<nigelb> hggdh, on karmic, yes
<hggdh> ok, go ahead and mark it so
<kklimonda> btw, this is the first time I've heard about "editable shortcuts"
 * nigelb too
<ddecator> i don't see anything in the changelog mentioning a specific change...
<ddecator> although idk how they would word it
<nigelb> ddecator, you are reading totem changelog/?
<kklimonda> ok, found it in gconf-editor
<ddecator> nigelb, yes, for the current lucid build
<nigelb> ddecator, this may not be a totem issue at all
<nigelb> kklimonda, that must've taken a lot of searching
<ddecator> nigelb, i'm not sure it is, but that's the only package i know to go on haha, but there isn't anything there
<nigelb> ddecator, the shortcut doesnt get reassinged
<nigelb> thats what happens...
<kklimonda> nigelb, actually I had to check upstream bug about Interface tab removal to get a gconf name :)
<nigelb> kklimonda, ah
<kklimonda> nigelb, works for me
<nigelb> kklimonda, can you set to fix released then?
<ddecator> nigelb, right, i'm just not sure what package would be responsible for that. it could have been totem not applying the change correctly, but like i said i don't see anything mentioning it
<ddecator> well this has been a good teamwork night, haha
<nigelb> ddecator, hehe, yes it has :)
<nigelb> we all learned a lot
<nigelb> yaay! i'm finally on the 5-a-day stats page :)
<ddecator> nigelb, congrats! i made it too =)
<nigelb> ddecator, congrats to you too.  I just saw your name
<ddecator> except i missed a day?! o_O
<nigelb> later folks.  I'm off to bed :)
<ddecator> i guess just assigning packages to bugs doesn't count? haha
<ddecator> cya nigelb
<kklimonda> nigelb, done
<nigelb> kklimonda, thanks
<nigelb> ddecator, it should count if you comment I think
<kklimonda> nigelb, but most likely it isn't going to be fixed in Karmic. I've nominated it to keep track of the fact that it is indeed broken but we don't have enough resources to fix it.
<ddecator> yah i didn't realize that there was a canned response for adding a package to a bug until after i did about 10 =p
<kklimonda> ach
<shadeslayer> hey is it possible to sync a ubuntu bug with upstream bug report?
<ddecator> shadeslayer, usually
<ddecator> is there a certain bug you are looking at?
<shadeslayer> ddecator: i cant find the button :P
<shadeslayer> ddecator: yep
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/+bug/520978
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520978 in meta-kde (Ubuntu) "KDE-4.4 upgrade causes desktop crash (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> ddecator: theres a link in the description and i was wondering how to link it
<ddecator> shadeslayer, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage and look at "Forwarding Upstream"
<kermiac> click on the "also affects project" button to add the upstream bug
<shadeslayer> ah ok,thanks :)
<ddecator> shadeslayer, i would help out with that but idk much about kde triaging
<shadeslayer> also since upstream says its resolved,i can mark it resolved at ubuntu bugs too right
<ddecator> depends on why they marked it resolved...
<shadeslayer> Resolution : DOWNSTREAM
<ddecator> let me look at it a sec
<shadeslayer> ddecator: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=226263#c2
<ubot4> shadeslayer: Error: Could not parse XML returned by KDE: timed out (http://bugs.kde.org/xml.cgi?id=226263)
<ddecator> hm, idk enough about kde bugs to know how that would be classified, but ubuntu bugs don't always have the same status as the upstream bugs
<shadeslayer> ok ill ask in kubuntu-devel then D
<ddecator> sounds good, sorry i'm not much help
<shadeslayer> ddecator: no problem
<kklimonda> hey - anyone with karmic online?
 * ddecator <-
<ddecator> kklimonda, need a bug confirmed?
<kklimonda> yes
<ddecator> #?
<kklimonda> ddecator, it's bug 513691
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 513691 in totem (Ubuntu) "Editable menu shortcut keys (Appearance > Interface) do not work as expected (affects: 1)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513691
<kklimonda> ddecator, I'm wondering whenever it's really a totem issue
<kklimonda> ddecator, can you enable "editable menus" and check if you can change them in gedit?
<kklimonda> ddecator, for example if you can bind Edit->Insert date and time to Ctrl+A
<ddecator> kklimonda, oooooh, to i see what you mean. one sec
<ddecator> -to
<ddecator> to set it, i just hover over the option and press a key combination?
<kklimonda> yes
<ddecator> odd way of doing it...
<ddecator> does nothing
<ddecator> so it's not totem
<kklimonda> yeah.. I've changed it to ctrl+z instead of ctrl+s and it worked but now I've played some more with it and changing it to the shortcut that is already bound to another action doesn't really work
<kklimonda> visually it changes but old action is triggered
<kklimonda> really weird and not related to totem :/
<ddecator> but i have no idea what it would be related to...
 * shadeslayer goes on triaging spree
<ddecator> let me check something
<ddecator> shadeslayer, are you a member or bugsquad?
<shadeslayer> ddecator: just a launchpad user.... vying to be a member :P
<ddecator> shadeslayer, have you checked out the wikis on how to triage and everything?
<shadeslayer> ddecator: yep
<shadeslayer> ddecator: although i forgot how to link the upstream bugs :P
<shadeslayer> and the wiki is just so huge.... :D
<ddecator> shadeslayer, it's all information triagers need to know though
<ddecator> kklimonda, it doesn't look like it is added to the keyboard shortcuts program
<shadeslayer> ddecator: yeah,im just starting out with small bugs... stuff like packages do not install,and small crashes that ive experienced and know how to resolve
<ddecator> shadeslayer, ok, just don't start assigning bugs to people or anything, we've had enough people doing that the past week, haha
<shadeslayer> ddecator: lol... nope,wont be doing that,just marking them as incomplete or invalid,i leave them if i cant figure something out
<shadeslayer> ddecator: and i bet that was due to the developer week we had recently...
<kklimonda> ddecator, not sure if it should be added there
<ddecator> shadeslayer, as long as you're only marking bugs invalid if you know for sure that they should be
<shadeslayer> ddecator: yeah of course...
<ddecator> kklimonda, idk either, but i thought i would look to see if it created a "custom" menu or something showing what shortcuts have been set in programs by the user (which would just be too convenient)
<ddecator> shadeslayer, sounds good
<ddecator> shadeslayer, let us know if you have any questions
<ddecator> shadeslayer, i also recommend looking into the mentoring program, even though it will probably take awhile to get assigned one, haha
<shadeslayer> ddecator: for eg. there was a bug about flash plugin not installing correctly,had a look at the dpkg log and it said the download timed out... left a comment explaining the problem and marked it as invalid
<ddecator> shadeslayer, fair enough
<shadeslayer> ddecator: the report also said installing it again worked.... so i dont see any problem
 * ddecator has seen a lot of "bugs" caused by the download servers not cooperating
<ddecator> shadeslayer, nope, especially if they said they got it to work. i'm just being cautious because of the trouble we've been having, haha
<shadeslayer> ddecator: hehe... well ill be sure to confirm anything i cant figure out :)
<ddecator> shadeslayer, assuming you can successfully reproduce it on your machine ;)
<shadeslayer> ddecator: of course!
<ddecator> kklimonda, any ideas leads on possible packages?
<ddecator> i can't type...
<ddecator> ideas/leads
<kklimonda> ddecator, wrt 513691?
<ddecator> kklimonda, yes
<kklimonda> ddecator, I have no idea. it may be a bug in both totem and gedit
<ddecator> kklimonda, well i guess it's just time for me to do some more testing =)
<kklimonda> I've tried reproducing it with gnome-terminal and disk usage analizer
<kklimonda> but as it doesn't happen with every key combination it's kinda hard to do it
<ddecator> try to keep track of what combinations do and don't cause it, we may find a connection
<kklimonda> for example Ctrl+L in totem can be rebound just fine
<kklimonda> I should probably dig into totem source
<ddecator> well, like you said, it may be an issue of using combinations that already have a function
<kklimonda> no - Ctrl+L is bound to "Open Location" so that's not it
<ddecator> nvm
<kklimonda> that's what makes it weird
<ddecator> i'm having no problems with terminal
<ddecator> you're right though, Ctrl+A won't insert the date with gedit, but Ctrl+T will...
<kklimonda> hmm
<ddecator> but i used Ctrl+A in terminal with no trouble
<kklimonda> Insert date and time is a plugin.. I think
<kklimonda> and screenshot in totem is also a plugin
<ddecator> but shuffle in totem isn't
<kklimonda> no, that's not it
<kklimonda> argh
<ddecator> it seems like what combinations don't work depends on the program
<ddecator> the good news is, i set it so i can use Ctrl+V to paste into terminal finally...
<kklimonda> heh
<ddecator> but i also can't figure out what separates programs with editable menus and without...for example, i can't edit openoffice, which i wasn't too surprised, but i can't seem to edit calculator either
<kklimonda> heh
 * ddecator is confused
<kklimonda> probably that's why they have hidden it in new GNOME release
<kklimonda> I wonder whenever it worked in previous releases
<kklimonda> so - anyone with gnome and 8.04? :)
<ddecator> i don't like its setup at all
<ddecator> it seems like someone could easily set a new shortcut without meaning to
<kklimonda> ddecator, so gedit part is reported here: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=131240
<ubot4> Gnome bug 131240 in libbonoboui "Option "desktop/gnome/interface/can_change_accels" ignored by gedit" [Minor,Resolved: wontfix]
<kklimonda> but totem doesn't use bonobo
<kklimonda> it may use something weird though
<ddecator> man the gnome devs love to put "wontfix"...any idea what totem does use?
<kklimonda> heh, but gedit doesn
<kklimonda> doesn't link to bonobo anymore
<ddecator> yah they mentioned it was deprecated
<ddecator> no idea what replaced it though...
<kklimonda> I should probably ask seb128 about it after the weekend
<ddecator> couldn't hurt
<mrand> kklimonda: I was actually thinking of installing 8.04 to try some LTS -> LTS upgrade testing.  Not sure when, but maybe sometime this week.  Were you joking, or was there something you'd like me to check out?  If you're wanting it sooner, you could perhaps use a VM, or re-partition your drive and do a real install (and then upgrade that to 10.04, like I plan to).
<marcus_> hello :)
<marcus_> I was trying to resize an ext4 partition, but I ran into something that looks like a bug in fsck.ext4. But I'm not sure how to find out if it is or not
<marcus_> fsck.ext4 gives me this error: "Error determining size of the physical device: File too large"
<marcus_> any thoughts on how to proceed?
<Guest68989> clients of mythbuntu server time is wrong
<Guest68989> so mythtv will not work
<MTecknology> marcoba keeps incorrectly assigning questions to packages - anybody up for looking into it? They seem to think the yelp package is for any support request
<Guest68989> anyone?
<MTecknology> !support
<ubot4> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<MTecknology> Guest68989: ^
<hggdh> MTecknology: I do not have time now, but please send an email to the -control ML
<hggdh> this evening, when I get home, I may be able to look at it
<MTecknology> hggdh: alrighty - thanks - I'm trying to talk to them directly and expalin things because it seems to be a language barrier. If that doesn't go well I'll fire off to there
<mrand> MTecknology: I see what you're talking about.   Perhaps he thinks "yelp in ubuntu" = "help in ubuntu".
<MTecknology> mrand: ya - I'll pastebing the email I sent him
<MTecknology> mrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/375551/
 * mrand feels sorry for non-native english speakers.  I'd hate to have to learn this language too.
<MTecknology> mrand: me is still lerning
<MTecknology> mrand: i feel bad too - just makes things hard
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> one thing to do is always be courteous. 'please', 'thank you', etc go a long way
<MTecknology> hggdh: I'll try to make sure to use them in the future
<mrand> hggdh is correct.  the word choices that some non-native speakers choose sometimes end up come across as somewhat rude (unintentionally, of course).  please and thank you help soften those.
<hggdh> thank you
<hggdh> :-)
<mrand> Having said that, even native speakers could stand to use more please and thank you's (in every day life at home, much less online or the Ubuntu community)
<hggdh> indeed
<MTecknology> I'm generally pretty polite when I'm out and about - I need to work on it though
<hggdh> we all, generally, are polite. The potential problems are (non-exaustive): replying on-the-spot to a post/text/comment that made you angry; missing the nice words; using imperative mode
<hggdh> and emphasys... you *cannot* do that <- sounds like an order
<hggdh> one thing that I do, when a post made me a bit, er, not-so-nice, is to write a response and save it. Then wait at least some hours. Then rewrite it (and get amazed on how rude I was sounding)
<mrand> me too, although I'm usually pretty dispassionate.
 * hggdh is controlled. Tightly. ;-)
<hggdh> time to go. See you all later.
<kamalmostafa> I'm looking for someone with an "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P9500" to try the 10-line program in bug 518314 -- I cannot reproduce the reported problem on a similar Core2 Quad.  (Or a redirect to a more appropriate channel to ask).
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518314 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "strcmp crashes (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518314
<edakiri> Where can I see a list of tags for bugs?
<nigelb> vish, around?
<vish> nigelb: hey
<nigelb> vish, can you take a look at bug 518910?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518910 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "intermittent mail notifications. (affects: 1)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518910
<nigelb> aren't you on ayatana?  its a notify-osd bug
 * vish checks
<edakiri> bug 521422 looks like wishlist or brainstorm, but which?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 521422 in kopete (Ubuntu) "kopete doesn't support standard HTML chat logging (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521422
<vish> nigelb: it might seem the user is typing the command with the quotes ,  and the bug is probably in evolution-indicator package and not in evo
<nigelb> vish, did you see the second log he posted.  The send-text worked then
<nigelb> so, he's doing it fine.
<vish> ah , right
<nigelb> worthy of upstream then, i.e., if its evolution-indicator?
<vish> nigelb: its a bug in evolution-indicator and evo-indicator is hosted in lauchpad
<vish> just change the notify-osd task to evolution-indicator
<nigelb> ah, okay :)
<nigelb> thanks
<vish> np..
 * nigelb is retiring to rhythmbox package from today :)
<vish> qense: lmao! where can i login now?  facebook ;p
<qense> vish: Yeah, I really should get a Facebook Connector for my blog. ;)
<vish> qense: the poor fella must be getting huge mail from those comments..!
<qense> it is a professional news blog, so I'm sure he won't be subscribed to it personally
<vish> heh , good for him then ;)
<vish> *sigh* , someone should really tell om26er about statuses :/     Bug #504966
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 504966 in gwibber (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Facebook account creation dialog is displayed above Facebook authorization window (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504966
<qense> vish: yeah
<persia> vish: Have we not tried several times?  Like I said before, send email to the ML if you're not happy about someone's access: that's a better forum for the discussion.
<vish> persia: i have tried *several* times to tell him personally , emailed him... and it seems like I'm the only one complaining [which makes me feel like a jerk] , we already removed him from papercuters since he didnt understand it well enough :(
<persia> vish: Well, I've spent a lot of time denying requests to change importance before he was in bug control, but enough other people thought he did good work, so ...
<vish> persia: bcurtiswx also felt he was mixing up on a few empathy bugs.. [he but he approved his bug control membership ;p]
<vish> but*
<persia> Yeah.  I'm unsure myself, because I'm not feeling that much pain yet (om26er hasn't been fiddling with packages I watch), but we do maybe need to be more careful about making sure people understand when approving them.
<nigelb> vish, whats the proper way to handle that bug?
<persia> I don't like the idea of writing "you suck" mail to respond to applications any more than anyone else, but I'm a big supporter of "I think you would benefit from a bit more work in these areas: ... before becoming a member" emails.
<vish> nigelb: that bug was fixed.. the embedding was the fix
<nigelb> fix released then?
<vish> yeah
<nigelb> (just trying to understand :) )
<nigelb> vish, BTW, where in India are you?
<vish> nigelb: chennai
<nigelb> vish, ah :)
<vish> nigelb: hopefully you'll let us have water ;)
<nigelb> vish, lol :)
<vish> persia: hehe , i knew this Bug #490313 would be duped upstream :D
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 490313 in empathy (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "The status icons are not correct (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490313
<persia> searching upstream bugs for dupes is a key skill :/
<bcurtiswx> vish: i agree om26er is having trouble with statuses.. hes doing an awesome job understanding where to go.. he just needs a little more guidance
<vish> bcurtiswx: yeah , he is enthusiastic , but sometimes he doesnt listen or maybe we are not able to communicate effectively :(
<bcurtiswx> vish: agreed
 * persia notes that the chance has come :)
<mrand> bcurtiswx, vish ^^
<bcurtiswx> om26er: read the wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<bcurtiswx> you are messing up on a few
<om26er> bcurtiswx, this have been before or with recent ones?
<vish> om26er:  recent one > Bug #504966
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 504966 in gwibber (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Facebook account creation dialog is displayed above Facebook authorization window (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504966
<vish> om26er: while upstream you also need to search if there is already a bug filed upstream
<vish> upstreaming*
<om26er> vish, I do search for common empathy upstream bugs
<vish> otherwise it increases more work for upstream triagers , which many dont like
<vish> :)
<vish> om26er: ah,  ok.. since the upstream for Bug #490313 already has several dups , i thought you didnt search
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 490313 in empathy (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "The status icons are not correct (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490313
<vish> om26er: sending upstream is not easy :) , that ^ bug might not be specific enough, but the main bug already is being discussed regarding better icons... for this one , you could have just commented on the main bug with the lp suggestion...
<vish> om26er: btw , there will be a release of gnome-icon-theme soon , so it might be fixed
<vish> might be fixed soonish*
<vish> om26er: also while you are triaging if you are logged here , it would be easier for us to just mention it here that on the bug report..
<vish> *than on the bug report
<om26er> vish, ok
<om26er> vish, and thanks
<vish> om26er: np.. :)
<kermiac_> what is the correct (i.e polite) was of asking someone to read the wiki & subscribe to bugs? Note - this guy is not a problem, only a couple of bugs
<kermiac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~sinani201
<persia> kermiac: I'd suggest using "Contact this user" to welcome them to the bugsquad, invite them here, and suggest that some of the links in the /topic may be helpful.
<persia> As that user has chosen to join bugsquad, they may just need a little help to get more involved.
<malev> I agree with persia
<persia> kermiac: Just start with the assumption that it's someone new who needs help, rather than with the idea that it's someone who is making mistakes :)
<kermiac> ty persia, yes I totally agree they just need a little guidance
<kermiac> that is why I asked for the correct way to go about it as I don't want to come off as being rude
<kermiac> I'll send him a note with that advice. Thanks for the help persia :)
<persia> Thanks for watching out for the new folk :)  We all needed a bit of help to get started, and by passing it on, end up having more people help share the work.
<malev> kermiac, how did you find out that this guy or girl was making mistakes?
<kermiac> very true :) I still need a bit of help now & then too, but I remember I was so confused when I first started
<kermiac> malev: I just stumbled across him in a couple of bugs & noticed he was confirming them without any comment & not subscribing to the bug report so I thought I'd have a closer look at his/her activity
<kermiac> & I don't believe they're making mistakes as such, just need a little guidance
<kermiac> nothing they have done has actually been "wrong"
<kermiac> !topic
<ubot4> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<kermiac> oops
<kermiac> !pastebin
<ubot4> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kermiac> persia: what do you think of this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/375737/
<persia> kermiac: Looks reasonable.  Thanks for offering to mentor this person :)
<kermiac> I wouldn't call it "mentoring", I'm simply offering them guidance. I'm after a mentor myself so that I can join bug control ;)
<persia> kermiac: "Please do not hesitate to contact me if you require any further help with bug triaging ..."
<persia> kermiac: But what do you need re; bug control?  Inwhat areas do you think you are weak?
<kermiac> I don't actually think I have many weak areas TBH, perhaps finding the right package is what I need to work on most
<kermiac> for the most part I think I'm doing ok, but that seems to be my most common question
<kermiac> although I have found apt-cache policy & apt-cache show as well as google & the "find the right package" wiki are very helpful with this
<kermiac> I just though that in order to get into Bug Control you must go through the mentorship program
<persia> I can't speak for everyone, but the two things I look for when I review an application are 1) Have I seen this person active in this channel or on the mailing list and being an active part of the team, and 2) Do I think the referenced bugs are well-triaged.
<persia> Nah.  You don't need to do it.  Some people work better with mentors, so we have lots of "mentorship" programs.  Some people just dig in and go, and they don't really need a mentor.
<kermiac> ok, if I dig around to find a couple of bugs that I have triaged (not just duped, confirmed, etc) could you see if they're ok?
<kermiac> also, how many examples would I need? (approximately 5, 10?)
<persia> The application process requests that you show your best 5.
<kermiac> ok ty persia I don't remember actually reading that :)
<persia> I'd recommend ones that were hard, as these tend to be the most convincing examples.  Someone who (correctly) marked 300 bugs duplicate has demonstrated less than someone who has (correctly) moved 3 bugs from some unknown and confusing error into a well described report that the usptream developers are currently fixing.
<kamalmostafa> persia: on that note...  Have you any estimate as to the usual waiting period for an application for bugcontrol?   What's the next step for, say, my pending application?  :-)
<yofel> kermiac: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl for the general information on how to join BC
<yofel> kermiac: it's not that hard ;)
<kermiac> so bug 516555 would be a good example?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 516555 in checkbox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Checkbox (System Testing) bypasses the Audio Tests if you skip back & try restart the tests (affects: 3)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516555
<persia> kamalmostafa: It takes all sorts of time spans, depending on several factors.  As I recall, you need to get three positive endorsements without any unaddressed criticism.
<kermiac> ty for the encouragement yofel :)
<persia> kamalmostafa: My best recommendation is to keep working on triage, and be active in here, and people will likely respond to your application.
<kermiac> although that wasn't exactly "hard" it took a while to get to the bottom of the problem :)
<kamalmostafa> persia: I actually do have three positive responses, and no unaddressed criticisms...  https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bugcontrol/threads.html#01024
<kermiac> & this is one I forwarded upstream (someone already had a patch in the LP bug) bug 511743
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 511743 in ntp (Debian) (and 1 other project) "typo in ntpdate manpage (patch included) (affects: 1)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511743
<persia> kermiac: I think that 516555 is good but not excellent.  You definitely did all the right things, but if you have some examples where the description was even more unclear to start, you7d get more credit (the original report wasn't horrid, although not good enough).
<kermiac> ok ty persia. I guess I should try to find some more obscure bugs to work on ;)
<persia> kamalmostafa: In that case, it's probably just waiting on a bug control admin to have time to process the outstanding requests.  That usually happens within a week or two.
<kamalmostafa> persia: very good.  thanks!
<persia> kermiac: On 511743, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debian/Usertagging might have been nice
<kermiac> bookmarked that page, thanks. should I add the tags now?
<kermiac> the guy I just sent the message to was here for all of 1.5 mins, lol Sinani201
<kermiac> hopefully they'll be back
<persia> Might be client trouble if IRC is not normally used.
<persia> kermiac: But sure, adding those tags is nice.
<malev> hi folks! I have a problem with this bug... I don't have the same hardware to check it and apparently no one has it (in the chat rooms) what can I do to confirm it?
<malev> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/496956
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 496956 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "when returning from sleep, nautilus opens removable media (affects: 1)" [Low,Incomplete]
<persia> kermiac: Just be sure to add them using http://www.debian.org/Bugs/server-control so as not to spam the maintainer (unless the maintainer specifically requested to recieve all messages)
<kermiac> ok, ty persia. I'm reading through that now :)
<persia> malev: That's a hard one.  The laptop testing team used to maintain a list of who had what hardware, but once Ubuntu started to work on >90% of laptops, the LTT seems to have gone quiet.
<persia> kermiac: Good luck :)
<persia> Sinani201: Welcome !
<Sinani201> Hello.
<kermiac> hi Sinani201 :)
<malev> persia, so... you suggest ... what do you think I should do?
<Sinani201> kermiac: Is the welcome email for the bugsquad automated?
<persia> malev: I'm not sure.  You could try to see if the LTT is still active anywhere.  You might try mail to ubuntu-users@ asking if anyone has the hardware.  You might try the forums.
<malev> persia, OKs! I'm going for it. thanks!!
<Sinani201> Malev's bug looks valid...
<persia> malev: Good luck.
<kermiac> no, I wrote it as I saw that you have started bug triage & thought you may want a little advice/ guidance
<malev> Sinani201, I think so, but I can't reproduce it in my laptop, so I better look for somene who has the laptop to check it
<persia> Sinani201: The main issue is that we're looking for someone with hardware to try to verify it and get more details.
<Sinani201> Oh, I see.
<kermiac> Sinani201: it was mostly to ensure that you were aware of the wiki pages & this channel :)
<Sinani201> OK.
<kermiac> Sinani201: I hope you were not offended in any way, nothing you have done has been wrong :)
<Sinani201> Of course not. I could see why you would send that kind of message to a newcomer.
<kermiac> Sinani201: I just noticed that you had confirmed a couple of bugs. It is standard practice for the triager to subscribe to any bug report we comment on in order to get updates
<kermiac> Sinani201: very good, I'm glad you took that the way it was intended :)
<kermiac> Sinani201: please feel free to ask any questions you may have in this channel
<Sinani201> I don't think this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/521499 has enough info, but I'm not sure.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 521499 in k3b (Ubuntu) "k3b crashes with Asus K51 AC (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
 * kermiac looks
<Sinani201> That's a pretty cool bot :)
<persia> Sinani201: I'm inclined to agree.  For that bug, I'd hope to see a more detailed "steps to reproduce" section in the description, and preferably a stacktrace of the crash.
<Sinani201> OK, thanks.
 * kermiac agrees with persia
<Sinani201> Bye.
<kermiac> hey persia, I was reading through the debian server control page & noticed you said to use that so thast I  don't spam the maintainer. What exactly did you mean? It seems to me that adding tags will generate email
<persia> Excellent.  Another triager using the resources :)
<kermiac> yup. awesome! :)
<persia> kermiac: You send email to add tags.  If you do it with the control interface, the maintainer will only get a note if they set their bug subscription that way.  If you try to send a raw email directly to the bug, it ends up being sent to more folk (I think ).
<kermiac> ok, that make sense. ty
<chrisccoulson> the reporter of bug 521014 isn't very polite
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 521014 in ubuntu "trying to backup home folder causes permission error (affects: 1)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521014
<kermiac> yes, I think that's one I changed yesterday
<kermiac> I thought "error" was more appropriate
 * kermiac hasn't finished going through the bugmail yet today
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i had a look at the UF thread he linked too. i assume he is user "qqqq1112" on there, as that user has a similar posting style
<persia> chrisccoulson: Not much we can do about that except be extra-polite back and hope they learn from the example :(
<chrisccoulson> persia - yeah, i just tend to step back when people are not polite ;)
<persia> I think we all do after a bit.  Unfortunately, that means they don't get the support we'd like to give, but I can't blame any of us for not pushing harder on that class of bugs.
<bcurtiswx> hey, just testing to see.. am I still here?
<chrisccoulson> bcurtiswx, no you're invisible and i don't see any messages from you :P
<chrisccoulson> but, yeah - you are still here really ;)
<bcurtiswx> chriscoulson: thanks.. i have a LoCo meeting.. nobody showed.. was getting worried it was me :P
<bcurtiswx> but its ok that noone showed.. they're all at a free open source conference thingie
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-02-14
<kermiac> persia: if you're still around, is bug 512454 a better example of what you were talking about in regards to bugs for my bug control application?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 512454 in apt (Ubuntu) "hylax-server is configured before hylafax-client is installed & configured. (affects: 1)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512454
<persia> kermiac: Yes, especially because I remember your work to investigate the different dependency paths required to discover the workaround.
<kermiac> ok, thanks persia I'll add that one to the list :)
<kermiac> bug 517925 wasn't quite as obscure, but would it be another one that I could use?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 517925 in yelp (Ubuntu) "The help files won't print (affects: 1)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517925
<persia> I'm going to stop giving you reviews of each bug.  I think you should think about what makes a bug well-triaged, and then use that as your criteria: picking good bugs is part of the trick of making a good application :)
<kermiac> ok, that's fair enough mate :)
<kermiac> thanks for your advice
<persia> No problem.  Good luck :)
<persia> I think you're doing good work, but I just don't want to undermine the process :)
<kermiac> yes, I understand that & didn't really think about it that way. I totally understand :)
<malev> persia, are U there?
<persia> usually?  Why me?
<malev> persia, what should I do to get persissons for change the importance of a bug? why you? because you've answering my questions, and ... I trust you ;)
<persia> It's best to ask questions generally.  There's a lot of people who know things, and we all are around different hours.  I'll see if I can dig up the link.
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<malev> I'm checking! thanks
<malev> thanks! I'm not gonna aply right now.. I think I need mor experience. thanks anyway
<persia> Yeah :)  Most people who have to ask for the link need more experience, but at least it gives you an idea of what we seek.
<persia> But feel free to ask here if you need someone to set importance until you get there.
<malev> excelent! as the mather of fact, I need right now:
<malev> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/521350
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 521350 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Emblems on folders disapear after renaming (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<malev> I was thinkig of: low importance :D
<persia> OK.  Why "Low" vs. "Wishlist"?
 * persia has to step away for a bit, but will be back very shortly and catch up backscroll
<malev> Because, I think it is not something that could damage the system
<malev> or that could disturb the normal funcions :D
<malev> I don't know
<Sinani201> If I tell someone that the bug doesn't have information, should I change the status of the bug to Triaged?
<Sinani201> ...
<persia> malev: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<persia> Sinani201: Which bug are you looking at?
<malev> Sinani201, can you set th status to triaged???
<persia> Sinani201: Generally we don't like to use "Triaged" until the bug has all the information necessary for a developer to act on it.
<Sinani201> OK.
<Sinani201> Thanks.
<malev> Sinani201, in those cases I set it to incompelte... but it depeds on every case
<malev> persia, you're right, I think wishlist is better for the bug ;)
<persia> malev: OK.  Next step would be to rephrase the title and description to make it into a feature request rather than a bug report.
<virtuald> ok
<Sinani201> Persia's bug doesn't look like a wishlist
<persia> Then, you'd want to check the bugs in Bugzilla, to find out the bug number where it's already reported (I'm sure there is one), and link to that.
<persia> Sinani201: Which bug?
 * persia thinks bug #521350 is wishlist
<Sinani201> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/521350
<ubot4> Sinani201: Error: Bug #521350 is private.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 521350 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Emblems on folders disapear after renaming (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521350
 * persia tries to understand how it's "private"
<malev> Sinani201, that's the bug I'm talking about. what's up with it?
<persia> jpds: The above message seems unexpected and odd.  ubot4 was able to parse it before and after, but not in the middle.  race condition maybe?
<persia> Sinani201: Why don't you think that is wishlist?
<Sinani201> malev: persia thought that it was a wishlist, and I disagreed.
<malev> Sinani201,  why do you disagreed?
<Sinani201> Because it's not a feature request... it seems like a bug to me.
<Sinani201> File emblems shouldn't be removed just for renaming a file.
<jpds> Erm.
<persia> Sinani201: It's certainly written as a bug "This doesn't work", but given how nautilus works, it requires a new feature, and could as easily be written "Please track emblems by some means other than file names".
<Sinani201> A change like that doesn't really seem like a new feature to me.
<jpds> persia: That piece of error is rather... hacky: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ejpds/ubuntu-bots/bugs-via-launchpad-api/annotate/head%3A/Bugtracker/plugin.py#L595
<persia> Sinani201: Well, argue the case for another importance: if you convince me, I'll change it.  Use one of the cases in Bugs/Importance in making your argument.
<persia> jpds: heh.  So all sorts of errors end up being "private", do they?
<jpds> Probably.
<jpds> Purely because I can't do: if bug_data.private:
<Sinani201> persia: The bug looks like it is somewhere in between Low and Medium for importance, but I would label it under Low.
<persia> Perhaps we could change 601 to be "Bug #%s is unavailable (%s)." %id %${whatever python syntax digs some name out of the exception name} ?
<Sinani201> Bugs which affect functionality, but to a lesser  extent than most bugs, examples are:
<Sinani201> Ones  that can be easily worked around
<persia> OK.  How does it affect functionality?
<persia> TO me, it only affects appearance.  Same as "Please make the background green"
<Sinani201> I don't know much about emblems because I don't use them, but I think emblems can be used to sort files.
<Sinani201> It is much more significant than a user wallpaper.
<persia> I don't see a way to sort by emblem in a bit of fiddling with nautilus.
<persia> If one could sort by emblem, I'd agree with "Low".
<Sinani201> Right now I'm using Windoze so I can't test that functionality.  Are you using Ubuntu?
<persia> I am, but I can't sort that way.  Then again, I'm not an advanced nautilus user.
<Sinani201> I don't think you can sort. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/nautilus-emblem-sort-search-611408/
<jpds> persia: I'll look into it.
<persia> jpds: Thanks.  Alternately, don't worry about it.  I was just surprised :)
<Sinani201> Since there is a workaround to the problem, it should be marked as low, as staded by the almighty Bugs/Importance.
<Sinani201> *stated
<persia> Except we need to identify some functionality that is affected.  If we can't sort, I think it's just different graphics that appear.
<persia> Because if no functionality is affected, it's clearly wishlist.
<Sinani201> It affects the functionality of the file explorer.
<persia> How?
<Sinani201> Or... it affects the functionality of nautilus
 * persia is not trying to be obnoxious, but just doesn't understand.
<persia> Yes, but how?
<Sinani201> Because if I were to rename a file, I don't want my emblem(s) to go away.
<persia> Right, but that's a "want".
<persia> It still does things the same, it's just a minor display difference.
<Sinani201> If a developer were to implement a better emblem system that gixed this problem, would it be considered a new feature, or a fix?
<Sinani201> It would be a fix.
<persia> I think it would be a feature.
<Sinani201> It wouldn't add functionality...
<persia> Same as the "fix" to "Nautilus fails to preserve the icon layout for each folder" was to introduce spatial nautilus, which was widely considered a new feature (and some people didn't like it)
<persia> Yes it would, because then emblems would be a property of files, rather than filenames, so one could implement things like "sort by emblem".
<Sinani201> The fix doesn't have to work like that.
<Sinani201> It could just track the file name and then preserve the emblem upon a rename.
 * persia knows almost nothing about the internals of nautilus, so is kinda guessing based on the bug and the linuxanswers page
<Sinani201> I don't know much either...
<persia> That can't work.  nautilus has no way to know if a file is renamed.
<persia> Because there are *lots* of ways to rename files.
<Sinani201> Errr... this sort of sounds like a stupid question, but what exactly IS nautilus?
<Sinani201> Is that the file explorer?
<persia> Yeah, and it also provides the desktop, for GNOME.
<Sinani201> Oh.
<persia> (which is really just displaying some folder)
<Sinani201> I have to go.
<Sinani201> You could be right about the bug being a feature requset
<Sinani201> Bye.
<persia> Bye :)  Thanks for the debate: although we didn't come to a conclusion, I think it was a good example of how to think about the difference.  You might even be right about it being a bug :)
<persia> malev: But I'm leaving it wishlist because it's your bug, and when I asked you whether it should be "Low" or "Wishlist", you said "Wishlist".  Let me know if your mind was changed by the debate.
<malev> persia, wishlist is ok!
<malev> I'm triyng to do the next step (that about bugzilla)
<persia> Cool.
<malev> persia, what do you mean with: " OK.  Next step would be to rephrase the title and description to make it into a feature request rather than a bug report."
<persia> malev: Well, it depends on whether you can find the upstream, but ideally the request should be phrased in a way that makes someone want to do it.
<persia> So "This is broken" is less inviting than "Please make this work in this way", and similar.
<malev> persia, oks! I'm gonna try to think of one :D
<kermiac> I'm still trying to get my head around https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debian/Usertagging
<kermiac> I would send an email to
<kermiac> control@bugs.debian.org
<kermiac> would the following go in the bosy
<kermiac> bosy/body
<kermiac> user mitch.towner.ubuntu@gmail.com
<kermiac> usertag 566621 + patch + origin-ubuntu lucid
<kermiac> the wiki isn't quite making sense to me
<persia> user ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<persia> I'd send "tags: patch" and "usertag: origina-ubuntu lucid"
<kermiac> even though i sent the original report using my email address?
<persia> Sure.  The point of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debian/Usertagging is to track the patches that Ubuntu sends to Debian.
<kermiac> ok, I wasn't sure that you could send both "tags" & "user tags"
<persia> Yeah, you can send them both.
<kermiac> ok, so that helped me undertand that ty :)
<persia> Tags: are for everyone, usertags are only by request.
<kermiac> would I put anything in the subject line?
<persia> "Tagging bug nnnnnn" maybe?
<persia> Next time you'll include this when you create the bug, but this time it's less important :)
<kermiac> ok, so the subject line will be just that - the subject
<persia> That's how it should be.
<kermiac> yes, I wan't exactly sure of what I was doing when I sent the original report. Sending bug reports via email seems very foriegn still
<Sinani201> Can someone please mark this bug as wishlist? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/521503
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 521503 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Show icon for recording level (affects: 2)" [Undecided,New]
 * persia looks
<persia> Sinani201: What status?
<Sinani201> ?
<persia> And I think this is clear enough that it doesn't need brainstorm, but that's a very subjective area :)
<persia> Sinani201: For bug 521503: what should be the status when I set it to wishlist?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 521503 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Show icon for recording level (affects: 2)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521503
<Sinani201> I think it should be set to triaged.
<persia> Sounds good to me.  So set.
<Sinani201> Thanks.
<persia> Thanks for digging through the bugs.
<Sinani201> I think that this bug should be set as 'Wishlist.' https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/521505
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 521505 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Show currently selected sink (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<persia> What status?
<Sinani201> Triaged...
<persia> OK.  What do you think about the relation between this and bug 521309?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 521309 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "No longer shows sound volume in % (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521309
<persia> Or about the status/importance of 521309?
<Sinani201> The one I posted has more info... should I set 521309 as duplicate?
<persia> I'm not sure.  They are both about the tooltip for indicator-audio
<persia> *but* one seems to suggest one thing and the other the other, or I'm confused.
<Sinani201> They both want more or less the same thing.
<persia> When there's a clear unambivalent feature request (like "Please provide an indicator for audio input"), it's easier :)
<persia> So, I think there are two options: 1) make 521505 as duplicate to 521309, and edit description/title to describe a feature-set that addresses both *or* to open an entry on brainstorm and suggest both reporters go discuss it there.
<persia> I don't think it can work both ways (if I read it correctly), so we shouldn't push both requests to upstream separately.
<Sinani201> Isn't 521309 a duplicate of 521505, rather than the other way around?
<persia> I'm just not sure whether it's better to combine them in a bug or in a brainstorm entry.
<persia> No, because 521309 came first :)
<persia> very rarely we'll do it in the other order, but that's for cases where the master is useful, and the prior report isn't.
<Sinani201> OK
<persia> In this case, I think they are both equally useful (just text, no need for special attachments).
<persia> Anyway, ask for a new status/importance once you sort out which way to want to handle it, and finish massaging the bugs.
<Sinani201> I think both of them should go to Brainstorm
<persia> It's probably worth creating the summary entry there combining the requests, and then pointing the reporters directly at that.
<persia> Otherwise they might create two separate brainstorm ideas which doesn't help the confusion :)
<persia> Just note the brainstorm link in the bug comments.
<Sinani201> ohhh...
<Sinani201> I put the canned response on both,
<Sinani201> Whoops...
<persia> I like to reserve the canned brainstorm response only for those rambling feature bugs that need lots of work before anyone could even think about implementation.  These are pretty clear, just mixed and and needing some combination.
<Sinani201> How do you combine two bugs?
<persia> Sinani201: If I were triaging these, I'd have marked the new one as a dup of the old one, and then changed the title and description to request a tooltip that showed the current sink and audio level.
<Sinani201> OK, I'll do that.
<MTecknology> persia: you're brilliant; just had to say that
<Sinani201> ...
<Sinani201> bye
<persia> MTecknology: Thanks :)
<kermiac_> I'm not sure about my new title for bug 520685
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520685 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Computer short cut in the Places menu does not work (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520685
<kermiac_> opening "Computer" with nautilus fails 1st time after login when using Extra Pane view
<kermiac_> is what I came up with
<kermiac_> does that sound ok?
<kermiac_> please set bug 520685 triaged/low as there are 2 easy workarounds
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520685 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Opening "Computer" with nautilus fails 1st time after login when using Extra Pane view (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520685
<vish> kermiac_: you need to send that upstream as well
<vish> first we need to check if there already is a report upstream
<kermiac_> I don't have an account with the gnome tracker yet. I'll set one up & have a look
<vish> kermiac_: btw, the description update was pretty impressive :)
<kermiac_> ty vish :) It took a while to figure out exactly what the OP was referring to
<vish> yeah , i noticed the original description ;)
<Kermiac> I searched for "extra pane", "file system", "mounted" & "computer" upstream. That didn't find a match... anything else it might be under?
<ddecator> Kermiac, what are you looking for?
<Kermiac> Hi ddecator :)   I'm looking to see if bug 520685 has already been reported upstream
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520685 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Opening "Computer" with nautilus fails 1st time after login when using Extra Pane view (affects: 2)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520685
<ddecator> that's an oddly specific bug...
<Kermiac> yeah, it is now that I updated the description - have a look at the original description. It was a fun one :)
<Kermiac> I'm trying to find "obscure bugs" for my application to bug control :)
<ddecator> haha, at least it was enough info to know where to start...i like the layout of your update though
<ddecator> good idea
<ddecator> alright, let me see if i find anything...
<Kermiac> ty ddecator - I haven't found anything that seems like this in the upstream tracker. I've gotta go have some dinner, BBL
<vish> kermiac_: if you didnt find any earlier reports , we can just add a new report
<ddecator> vish, doesn't hurt to look thoroughly, gnome gets enough bug reports to deal with =p
<kermiac_> vish: I haven't found any yet. I'm about to have dinner, I'll look at the correct way to file a report upstream soon. Hopefully the interface is easier to use than the debian BTS :)
<ddecator> bugzilla is pretty straightforward
<kermiac_> that's good to know :)
<ddecator> and once you have an account, you can file bugs in b.g.o and b.m.o
<kermiac_> I haven't filed an upstream bug report on bugzilla yet. I'll have a look after dinner. BBL
<ddecator> alright, enjoy dinner
<ddecator> kermiac_, i couldn't find anything, so go ahead and report it upstream
 * ddecator is officially a huge fan of Meld
<kermiac> I noticed what I was referring to as "extra pane" view is called "split view mode" in the nautilus changelogs. Should I refer to it as "split view mode"
<kermiac> nautilus (1:2.29.1-0ubuntu1) lucid; urgency=low
<kermiac>   * New upstream version:
<kermiac>     - Make browser mode the default
<kermiac>     - Add split view mode
<ddecator> you could put "aka, split view mode" or something
<kermiac> good idea, ty ddecator :)
<ddecator> yw kermiac
<ddecator> so stack traces are amazing
<kermiac> have you had much experience with bugzilla ddecator?
<kermiac> or anyone else?
<ddecator> a decent amount
<ddecator> what's up?
<kermiac> just wondering if I should C&P the most important/ relevant info from bug 520685 over to bugzilla
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 520685 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Opening "Computer" with nautilus fails 1st time after login when using Extra Pane view (A.K.A "split view mode") (affects: 2)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520685
<kermiac> or is there a wiki or something I should read first?
<vish> kermiac: your lp description is good , that should do for this bug
<kermiac> ty vish :)
<ddecator> that's what i usually do. i just say that it was reported on Ubuntu's Launchpad, C&P the details, then say "the full report can be found here: <link>" i've never found a wiki for bugzilla reporting
<vish> kermiac: when adding bugs upstream just mention the lp report and add you description.. adding theh lp report helps you get back to the lp bug later ;)
<kermiac> ok, that sounds good to me ty ddecator & vish
<ddecator> yw kermiac
<vish> np..
<ddecator> it's good you're getting this experience
<kermiac> very true :)
<kermiac> would I copy the whole LP bug report (i.e. test case, workaround, etc) or just the initial description of the problem
<ddecator> kermiac, you're whole description
<ddecator> s/you're/your
<kermiac> thanks again :)
<ddecator> kermiac, the report will be seen by devs who aren't much different from ubuntu devs, so if you feel it's enough information for an ubuntu dev, then it should be enough for an upstream dev. they can always ask for more info too if they need it
<kermiac> I just was mainly wondering what the relationship with gnome devs was like. I have heard of a lot of ppl getting flamed for mentioning ubuntu on the debian BTS
<kermiac> I was wondering if I should leave out info regarding the version of ubuntu & such other "ubuntu specific" info
<ddecator> nah, leave it in, i've never been flamed for it
<vish> kermiac: actually mentioning the lp report also helps us tell upstream we are contributing upstream as well :)
<ddecator> gnome and mozilla have good relations with us, especially since a lot of our devs work with them
<vish> debian is probably where you *might* get flamed... but just a few of those folks like that ;)
<kermiac> ok :)
<ddecator> just don't be surprised if a gnome dev says "wontfix," they do a lot just due to the amount of reports they get, and i think they are especially now since gnome 3 is being worked on
<kermiac> ok, upstream bug linked to LP bug report. Can someone pls mark it as triaged?
<ddecator> i wish i could =/
<ddecator> vish, you want the honors?
<ddecator> btw, very good report kermiac =)
 * ddecator might take a lesson from kermiac's descriptions of reports
<ddecator> maybe even tomorrow, i've been meaning to clean up some of my reports
<vish> kermiac: done... one thing i would change in the upstream report is : mention the lp link at the top itself
<vish> but thats just nit-picking ;p
<vish> kermiac: when you plan to send your application for bug control  , you should include bugs such as these
<ddecator> ah, is it normal to have a lot of bugs that you've requested info on and never heard back?
<vish> ddecator:  it depends on the occurrence and level of user annoyance ;) , recently in the ubuntuone hug day i noticed that almost all the bugs which had requested for additional info were never replied by the OP
<ddecator> vish, around half of the bugs i've commented on have never gotten a response from the OP, it's just discouraging that i want to work on the bugs but they didn't include enough info so i can't do anything haha
<edakiri> kermiac: i think what you could typically expect from a debian maintainer, and how i would react if i were a debian maintainer, is i would not want a Debian BTS entry on a bug that had been discovered in Ubuntu but not yet been tested and found in Debian.  Possible exception for packages that have no Ubuntu patches, but remember dependencies might have ubuntu patches.  I hate working with the debian BTS anyway.  That is perhaps the largest re
<edakiri> Actually, yes: the greatest reason I changed to Ubuntu was Debian BTS versus Launchpad.
<kermiac> bah... had a brown-out & had to reset the router
<edakiri> kermiac: then maybe you missed my message, so i will repeat
<kermiac> I think I got about half of it, lol
<edakiri> kermiac: i think what you could typically expect from a debian maintainer, and how i would react if i were a debian maintainer, is i would not want a Debian BTS entry on a bug that had been discovered in Ubuntu but not yet been tested and found in Debian.  Possible exception for packages that have no Ubuntu patches, but remember dependencies might have ubuntu patches.  I hate working with the debian BTS anyway.  That is perhaps the largest re
<edakiri> Actually, yes: the greatest reason I changed to Ubuntu was Debian BTS versus Launchpad.
<kermiac> yes, ty edakiri i didn't get the second half. I have only used the debian BTS a couple of times & it is taking a lot of reading to try & get used to
<kermiac> ty for marking 520685 triaged vish:)
<ddecator> anyone here work with pulse or alsa bugs?
<vish> ddecator: that would be crim_sun  , if you have doubts you can ask him
<kermiac> i do sometimes, although I'm still learning.
<kermiac> yeah - he's the guy to talk to :)
<kermiac> if it's not too hard I might be able to help. bug #?
<ddecator> vish, yah he made a comment on a bug i assigned to pulse, asking them to run 'apport-collect -p alsa-base <bug>', but i don't think the person did, it looks like the OP just set the status back to "new" without actually doing anything, but idk what information should have been added to the report
<ddecator> bug 518492
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518492 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "after upgrading to 9.10 i am not able hear sounds while i use the players (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518492
<nigelb> ddecator, apport not re-run there
<vish> ddecator: the user might not have understood the previous comment , try again..
<nigelb> he's just set back to new
<kermiac> yeah, you need more info
<ddecator> nigelb, that's what i thought
<vish> ddecator: there is a stock responce "collect it" use it
<nigelb> ddecator, set back to incomplete and ask Op to run collect it in terminal or alt + f2
<kermiac> if got a "sound" one
<kermiac> if/I've
<nigelb> vish, need your suggestions on bug 518910
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518910 in evolution (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "intermittent mail notifications. (affects: 1)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518910
<nigelb> its the one I talked to yday about
<kermiac> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f4dddbcad
<ddecator> ty nigelb and vish
<nigelb> np
<vish> nigelb: not sure what the problem there is ? but even the evolution[Ubuntu] task needs to be changed to evolution-indicator
<vish> nigelb: i know only where the bug needs to go ;p
<nigelb> vish, I was about to close evolution task as invalid
<kermiac> ddecator: we usually change "BUGNUMBER" to the actual bug number in the response to avoid confusing the OP. Hopefully it doesn't matter as you added "where BUGNUMBER is the number of the bug you have reported (in this case, 518492)"
<nigelb> now, I'm lost as to what to do.  Just leave it there and wait for some to take care of it or poke someone
<vish> nigelb: nah... ask him to also mention which version of evolution-indicator he is using
<ddecator> kermiac, i started to do that, but i didn't want the person to potentially reuse the exact command i put in there for a different bug, so i thought that might be more clear
<nigelb> vish, "I've changed the package to evolution-indicator, which seems to be the root of the issue here.  Please also report the version of evolution-indicator that you have installed so that someone can take a look at this."
<vish> nigelb: sounds right
<kermiac> I don't think I follow exactly what you mean ddecator, but like I said it shouldn't matter in this case as you added another comment to the end
<vish> ddecator: are you using firefox and lp improvements extension?
<ddecator> vish, yes
<vish> ddecator: then there is a sock reply "collect it" just use that , it is pretty descriptive
<vish> stock*
<nigelb> lol
<ddecator> vish, yah i just noticed all of those links...
<edakiri> as far as motivations for switches, KDE4 was the reason I switched to Gnome.
<ddecator> wow, how did i never pay attention to all of those links sitting there ready to do the work for me? -_-
<edakiri> where do you get the extension?  it has the links?
<ddecator> it's in the repos, let me find the package name...
<ddecator> firefox-lp-improvements
<nigelb> I dont think its there in the repos.  its a ppa
<nigelb> at least for karmic
<edakiri> i'm on lucid since import freeze.  it has been tolerable for main system use.
<ddecator> oh yah, you're right (sorry, it's almost 4am here so i'm a little out of it, haha)
<ddecator> gm-dev-launchpad ppa according to my software sources
<nigelb> here you go https://launchpad.net/~gm-dev-launchpad/+archive/ppa
<nigelb> add hte ppa to your sources, update sources, and install
<ddecator> perfect, and on that note, i obviously need some sleep...night all
<_Narc_> Hello everyone. I'm learning to triage, I apologize for the dumb question but how come bugs that are already affected to a package still show up in a search for "homeless" bugs ?
<kermiac> hi _Narc_ do you have an example?
<_Narc_> Hi kermiac. Yes, bug #521293 for example. It's affected to four packages and it shows up when I do a search for no-packages bugs using this link I found on the BugSquad wiki (https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=New&field.assignee=&field.owner=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=on)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 521293 in opensuse (and 3 other projects) "fsck destroys data on interruption (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521293
<kermiac> I think the list of "homeless" bugs isn't updated in real time. It takes a while (unsure how long) to update. This bug was only filed yesterday. Maybe someone else here can has more insight into this issue than me
<David-T> _Narc_: it affects 4 projects, not packages...
<kermiac> ty David-T - that's a better explanantion
<kermiac> night all
<_Narc_> David-T: Ok, thanks. So they're not the same and a package can be affected to a project and still be considered homeless.
<David-T> _Narc_: a bug can affect a project and still be homeless, yes.
<_Narc_> David-T: Ok, thanks. I'm still learning, sorry. :)
<David-T> don't worry, so am i...
<l3on> Hi all...
<l3on> someone of you can confirm me that bug  515105 is invalid
<l3on> ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 515105 in sdl-image1.2 (Ubuntu) "sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-pulse mozilla-plugin-vlc, error 'libsdl_image1.2' (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515105
<BUGabundo> 64bits?
<l3on> Title: package libsdl-image1.2-dev (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/include/SDL/SDL_image.h', which is also in package sdl-image-devel 0:1.2.10-2
<persia> The title is clearly invalid.  The problem report seems to also indicate some issue with libsdl-image1.2 and libsdl-image1.2-devl
<jibel> l3on, Hello. Thank you for your help on triaging.
<jibel> l3on, Just a remark, your comment on this report is  a bit rude. Please add some courtesy, please, thank you, ...
<jibel> l3on, You'll find standard responses to help you at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<l3on> jibel: thanks... I'll read it :)
<jibel> l3on, you're welcome
<bcurtiswx> micahg: im still under the impression that fix-committed can still include that fixes have made it upstream..
<micahg> bcurtiswx: only on an upstream task
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<micahg> bcurtiswx: you're not the only one to do this though
<micahg> I think we need to clarify/emphasize the policy
<qense> micahg: agreed
<qense> Not all people seem to understand that well enough.
<micahg> in fact it was confusing before, so I had bdmurray separate the ubuntu/upstream tasks in wiki status page
<micahg> s/had/asked :)
<bcurtiswx> hmm.. I think I was trained the way I've done it... <shrugs>
<qense> micahg: It would indeed be good to add a clear notice to that page that briefly explains the difference.
<bcurtiswx> micahg: a lot of things in bug triage still are "take it how you see it"..
<micahg> qense: the page is pretty clear IMHO
<micahg> I just don't know how many people have read it :P
<qense> that is indeed the main problem
<qense> people don't read the documentation (properly)
<bcurtiswx> micahg: not entirely.  the 2nd section for upstream bug tasks in "fix-committed" could be taken that "if the upstream task is...etc...., then the bug can be fix-committed"
<micahg> bcurtiswx: I don't see how
<micahg> they are clearly labeled ubuntu task and upstream task
<bcurtiswx> micahg: we each see things differently.  Which is why constructive criticism is needed while triaging
<micahg> :)
<BUGabundo> FYI in case anyone wants to confirm/SUB. I've sent it upstream https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/521767
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 521767 in nautilus (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[lucid] its no longer possible to use alt+NUMs to change between nautilus tabs (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> can some one mark as wishbug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zsync/+bug/521782
<BUGabundo> thanks
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 521782 in zsync (Ubuntu) "[wishbug] zsync should run ioniced (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> oh BUGabundo, quousque tandem abutere patientia nostra?
<hggdh> apply to -control!
<hggdh> :-)
<micahg> hggdh: did you catch the earlier bit about the fix committed status?
<hggdh> micahg: no, just logged in
<BUGabundo> hggdh: n me baralhes mais a cabeça, hablando en espanol
<hggdh> BUGabundo: ora, é latin!
<micahg> hggdh: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/02/14/%23ubuntu-bugs.txt from 16:29 to 16:46
<hggdh> micahg: (1) thank you; (2) yes, we have discussed this on and off for some years now ;-)
<hggdh> except for some teams, fix committed is to be used when the fix has landed in bzr or -proposed
<hggdh> for desktop-team, for example, it is used for when a fix lands in the upstream repository
 * hggdh gotta go, be back in about 2 hours
<persia> micahg: There seems to be wide consensus that "Fix Committed" is only meaningful in a VCS context.
<persia> micahg: However, some teams happen to maintain packages in Ubuntu in VCS, which means they have a use for them, and other teams don't, which means it's useless.
<persia> My personal opinion is that we need better hints to determine which packages are VCS-maintained, so we have a way to determine when "Fix Committed" is useful or appropriate.
<micahg> persia: fix committed for Ubuntu is usually if in -proposed or Ubuntu VCS
<persia> Right.
<micahg> according to the Wiki
<micahg> but the Desktop team uses it for upstream VCS commits
<micahg> which confuses triagers
<persia> Well, the Desktop team tracks upstream VCS closely.
<persia> So Ubuntu VCS is derived from upstream VCS every week or two (depending), and it's sure that anything in upstream VCS will be included in Ubuntu.
<micahg> right, but the upstream task being fix released means upstream task is in VCS
<persia> The bit that's missing is some way to identify the inheritance paths so that we can know that a given commit is in the right place to be sure to arrive in Ubuntu.
<persia> Well, that's dependent on the upstream.  In my mind, a responsible upstream differentiates Fix Committed and Fix Released.
<persia> But that gets into the discussion "What does "released" mean?
 * persia thinks it's all hopelessly compiicated, and too hard to jam into a single model that works for everyone.
 * BUGabundo thinks release means its on +1 archive
<BUGabundo> or at least on the repo where it means to fix something
<persia> Does it?  Does it mean that upstream released a tarball?  Does it mean that the code has been released to the world?
 * persia thinks the answer depends on the individual project
<micahg> fix released upstream should mean released a tarball if it's manual
<persia> For *Ubuntu*, I agree that "Fix Released" means "A fixed package is in the development repository".
<persia> micahg: Some upstreams don't have tarballs though :)
<micahg> but if it's automatic, most upstreams use fix released when it hits the VCS
<BUGabundo> are we discussing Ubuntu Bugs or LP projects bugs?
<BUGabundo> 'cause I stand by my statement for Ubuntu bug
<micahg> Ubuntu Bugs
<BUGabundo> as for other LP projects, each may need its own interpetentain
<BUGabundo> well then, we all agree... no more rambling :D
 * BUGabundo goes back to feed catching up
<persia> BUGabundo: We're discussing the complications of bug fixes travelling between different places.
<BUGabundo> from Upstream BTS to LP ?
<persia> Specifically, that the Desktop team uses the "Fix Committed" status in the Ubuntu task to indicate when a fix was committed to upstream VCS.
<qense> persia: maybe something for the next Bug Squad meeting?
<persia> qense: I don't think so: we've been discussing it for many years without conclusion already :)
<persia> Maybe something for a Desktop Team meeting, I'd think.
<qense> persia: yeah, in that case the Desktop Team would be the right team to bug.
<qense> Do you think they'd agree?
<persia> Not unless a new compelling argument was presented.
<qense> Why don't they agree then?
<persia> Simply being in line with everyone else doesn't seem to be enough.
<persia> Because they've always done it that way, and don't see any reason to change.
<qense> That means an important part of the bugs we handle should be handled differently. :S
<qense> I thought it was the Bug Control/QA team that was responsible for determining the bug workflow.
<thekorn> unfortunatly not ;)
<qense> Isn't the upstream task enough for them?
<persia> qense: It is, but there was a big gap for a few releases where this team was basically dysfunctional, and practices drifted during that time.
<qense> So now we have both the MOTU and the DesktopTeam using their own work-flow?
<thekorn> the hard part is to change existing team workflows
<qense> the hard part for us is to make new triagers accustomed to all those different processes. ;)
<thekorn> instead of changing them we should have per package/per project bug status/importance explainations in the LP UI (maybe as tooltips)
<persia> What part of MOTU workflow differs?
<thekorn> or some kind of bug triaging guidelines
<syn-ack> hi kicks
<syn-ack> kids too
<thekorn> like we have bug reporting guidelines
<qense> persia: a while ago we were basically told to not do anything with packaging/MOTU bugs anymore.
<qense> there were some 'arguments' about several bug reports where bug triagers had changed the status
<persia> That discussion got out of hand :(
<qense> yeah, quite
 * persia hunts for the relevant bug
<qense> so in the end we basically left it like it was before. Which was not the best solution, imho
<persia> bug #179857
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 179857 in malone "Package sponsorships involve awkward bugtracker machinations (dups: 1)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179857
<persia> But that applies to *all* development groups, not just MOTU
<qense> true
<persia> The issue is that there isn't any good way to track sponsorship requests, so bug statuses are (incorrectly) abused to address this.
<persia> I tried to set the documentation for managing these to be something close to that used for regular bug triage, but it doesn't fit perfectly, unfortunately.
<qense> yeah
<qense> Our lives would be a lot easier if everything would be using the statuses the same way.
<persia> Indeed.
<persia> dholbach has been working on the sponsoring workflow with an out-of-launchpad tool, and so some of this may become less bad in the future.
<persia> But for now, it's just awkward :(
<qense> Importance: Low :S
<persia> On the other hand, please don't blame this on MOTU: it applies to all the developer groups (although the non-MOTU groups tend not to be as good about sponsoring stuff).
<qense> agreed
<qense> MOTU has to make do with what it's got, and they're doing that well considering the tools.
<persia> qense: If you have any suggestions on how the workflow for sponsoring requests or sync requests could be improved to be more in line with regular bug triage workflow, I'd be happy to help promote implementation of the ideas.
<qense> persia: If I find something I surely will.
<kamalmostafa> bugcontrol please:  I request bug 518314 be set to importance [High] since it is severe if its true (but leave status "Incomplete" since I can't reproduce it and have asked submitter for more information).
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518314 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "strcmp crashes (affects: 1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518314
<hggdh> kamalmostafa: I am not sure this is a high -- I agree it was the potential, but we need more data to raise it
<Sinani201> I agree… it isn't that bad
<hggdh> at least not yet ;-)
<kamalmostafa> hggdh, Sinani201: my thinking is actually that it seems very unlikely to be "real" -- my hope is to raise its visibility to get a few more folks to test it (since I'm not calling it "Invalid" just because I can't reproduce it).   I have no objection to it remaining "Undecided" importance, but I'm not sure how we will ever "decide".  :-)
<hggdh> well, usually, we set Medium to incomplete bugs
<hggdh> Will do that
<Sinani201> I agree.
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-02-07
<micahg> Rcart: when marking bugs fix released, please state which version you found the bug fixed in
<Rcart> micahg: Ok.
<penalvch> micahg: Thank you for responding promptly to bug 714399, however I tried that switch in the CVE (--trust-server-names) and same problem as in the bug...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 714399 in wget (Ubuntu) "wget not downloading ExcelVeiwer.exe (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/714399
<micahg> penalvch: fascinating, idk then, feel free to reopen stating that you tried with --trust-server-names
<penalvch> micahg: Done. Thank you for promptly addressing it, that's why Ubuntu rocks!
<micahg> penalvch: you're welcome
<penalvch> micahg: I would attempt upstreaming, but all the bug descriptions are out of my league. It's a low priority/minor inconvenience bug b/c I can just drop the hyperlink into Firefox. :)
<micahg> penalvch: well, we should probably make sure our version didn't break as it seems Debian has a different way of handling this
<dwg> blah
<dwg> another subtle upstart/mountall bug, I think
<dwg> looks like the script in procps.conf (which processes /etc/sysctl.conf) hasn't been running, since karmic...
<dwg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/690433
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 690433 in upstart (Ubuntu) "procps starts too early to correctly set net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_acct (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-02-08
<bcurtiswx> nigelb, so why the dislike towards SVN? :P
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: I like git :D
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: and generally, dvcs
<bcurtiswx> nigelb, ah i guess i've used all before and have gotten used to the differences for the most part
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: yeah, I've used all of them at some point
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: oh btw, want to talk about upstreaming bugs at UDW?
 * nigelb is in recruitment mode
<bcurtiswx> what day
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: pick an empty slot https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable#preview
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: final decision? :)
<bcurtiswx> nigelb, i'm thinkin :)
<nigelb> hehe
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: feel free to team up with pedro or hggdh or charlie-tca :D
<hggdh> heh
<nigelb> the very subtle form of recruitment ;)
<bcurtiswx> any of you want to do a session on "Bugs: Head to Dead.
<bcurtiswx> "
<bcurtiswx> maybe two sessions worth
<bcurtiswx> OK, maybe that was a bad play on words
<bcurtiswx> Where we triage a couple bugs live, from NEW to Triaged
<bcurtiswx> hggdh gets the interest with the obvious public attraction, and i just get to stamp my name on it. how about it :P
<charlie-tca> Do you really want to start at "New" if you are talking to developers?
<bcurtiswx> charlie-tca, good point.
<bcurtiswx> but how well do devs understand our triaging techniques?
<charlie-tca> bcurtiswx: valid point, too. Some do, perhaps most do not?
<bcurtiswx> charlie-tca, i don't know.
<bcurtiswx> hggdh, charlie-tca, bdmurray: Would a "Bug Triage: NEW to TRIAGED" really benefit dev's in your own opinions
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: that seems more appropriate for open week
<charlie-tca> A developer working his bugs doesn't really care what our steps are. If they can fix the bug, it could jump from New to Fixed in one step
<bcurtiswx> nigelb, i think that best sums up that.  Sorry :)
<nigelb> bcurtiswx: well, you could always talk about upstreams and their importance ;)
<bdmurray> One thing I've talked about in the past is how to get better quality bug reports
<bdmurray> by writing apport hooks for example
<nigelb> oh, apport hooks would be a fun session
<nigelb> when I wrot them, I kept looking at your sessions bdmurray :)
<charlie-tca> That would be good, but I know nothing about that...
<bcurtiswx> nigelb, you have your own session to run then ;)
<nigelb> oh no
<nigelb> how did I fall into that trap
<nigelb> :-P
<nigelb> bdmurray: can you help me if I'm willing to take an apport session? :)
<bdmurray> nigelb: sure when is it?
<nigelb> 1600 4th March?
<bdmurray> okay that's a fair bit of time
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> session added
<Gartral> hello, I see a fix was posted for Gobi2k 3g radios in Kernel, (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/554099?comments=all) but I can't use that Kernel due to a TPM-locked Kernel architecture.. and I was hoping the needed driver was available as a Module.. my other problem is I can't compile the module myself as until i fix 3g in ubuntu, my computer won't have internet.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 554099 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.32 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 9 other projects) "Qualcomm Gobi 2000 3G (gobi_loader/qcserial) broken (affects: 73) (dups: 4) (heat: 424)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Gartral> yes ubot4 that's the package and bug.
<gondoi> I'm a little confused on the SRU instructions...
<gondoi> I want to submit an SRU for this bug
<gondoi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/munin/+bug/699967
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 699967 in munin (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "Empty list of plugins/services with hostname containing uppercase letters (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<gondoi> but I'm not sure whether to submit it in that bug or start a new one
<gondoi> can anyone help me?
<charlie-tca> a little patience is appreciated. We are all volunteers, not sitting looking at the monitor waiting for questions.
<gondoi> same here
<gondoi> just throwing it out there and waiting for a reply
<charlie-tca> and expecting an answer within a minute?
<Gartral> hello, I see a fix was posted for Gobi2k 3g radios in Kernel, (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/554099?comments=all) but I can't use that Kernel due to a TPM-locked Kernel architecture.. and I was hoping the needed driver was available as a Module.. my other problem is I can't compile the module myself as until i fix 3g in ubuntu, my computer won't have internet.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 554099 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.32 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 9 other projects) "Qualcomm Gobi 2000 3G (gobi_loader/qcserial) broken (affects: 73) (dups: 4) (heat: 424)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<charlie-tca> gondoi: Use the same bug, nominate for series "maverick"
<gondoi> dude, it wasn't intended as a bump... just asking for assistance
<gondoi> thank you charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Gartral> (if waiting 20 minutes between posts aint long enough, sorry, trying too compensate for joins which i turned off...
<charlie-tca> Gartral: I would suggest asking in #ubuntu-kernel, also, for that issue. They might have a workaround you can use.
<shankhs> hi
<Gartral> charlie-tca: maybe, maybe not, keep in mind im forced too use a kernel that I don't even have headers for... so compiling my own module isn't an option
 * micahg wonders if we're having a meeting
<micahg> hggdh: charlie-tca: yofel: bdmurray ^^^
<Gartral> ?/?
<shankhs> Hi i am very much eager to participate in bug day (10 feb ) but I have never done any bug-fixing for ubuntu before . Also I have never saw the code of OpenOffice or LibreOffice. How do I get started with this? I have signed the ubuntu code of conduct and read the Triage guide. Thanks a lot for the help
 * yofel totally forgot about it, thanks for the ping
<micahg> shankhs: can you stick around another hour, we're supposed to have a meeting now, but it might not happen
<shankhs> micahg: sure!
 * micahg doesn't see pedro
<bdmurray> micahg: pedro is on holiday
<micahg> bdmurray: ah, good for him :)
<micahg> bdmurray: well, should we have a meeting or defer 1 week?
<bdmurray> micahg: looking at the agenda it needs some cleanup and no announcement was sent so I'd pefer to wait
<bolster> Hey all, I'm new to the bugsquad (and haven't exactly contributed yet, but exams finished this week so I should be a productive human being tomorrow). Have read most / all of the knowledgebase so hopefully can hit the ground running as soon as I can block off some time for it :D
<micahg> bdmurray: ok, makes sense
<yofel> +1
<bdmurray> okay, I'll take care of the agena, email and channel topic
<micahg> bdmurray: thanks,
<micahg> shankhs: so, it's just a matter of installing LIbreOffice and seeing if you can reproduce the OpenOffice bugs, if so, add a bug task for LibreOffice
<micahg> I think
<bdmurray> right you don't need to know the code to help out triaging bug reports
<micahg> bdmurray: are we adding tasks for LibreOffice or moving the bugs? (not everyone might know if something's SRU worthy or not)
<shankhs> micahg bdmurray : thanks any more pointers
<bdmurray> micahg: adding seems the easiest to me
<micahg> bdmurray: ok, thanks
<vish> bdmurray: hi.. when you get some time, could you have a look at Bug #659947 ? thanks! :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 659947 in launchpad "Users, unfamiliar with bug-triage, often confuse 'Triaged' and 'Confirmed' status (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659947
<bdmurray> vish: what are you looking for with that bug?
<vish> bdmurray: some solution to prevent redoing the confirmed -> triaged work..
<vish> ie, not revisiting the triaged bugs again..
<vish> bdmurray: it is a follow up bug, to the earlier one where i suggested locking down the permissions as to who changes those, but their feedabck was a better solution was to looking at reducing the number of statuses
<vish>  to merge triaged and confirmed
<Gartral> hello, I see a fix was posted for Gobi2k 3g radios in Kernel, (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/554099?comments=all) but I can't use that Kernel due to a TPM-locked Kernel architecture.. and I was hoping the needed driver was available as a Module.. my other problem is I can't compile the module myself as until i fix 3g in ubuntu, my computer won't have internet.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 554099 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.32 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 9 other projects) "Qualcomm Gobi 2000 3G (gobi_loader/qcserial) broken (affects: 73) (dups: 4) (heat: 424)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<bdmurray> vish: okay
<micahg> vish: I think that's a bad idea, confirmed means there's a real bug, but not enough information to work on it, triaged means there's enough information to work on it
<vish> micahg: yea.. thats how i thought so too.. but sinzui and mpt suggestion seemed OK.. but i'll take whatever fixes the current situation ;)
<micahg> Gartral: you might want to ask in #ubuntu-kernel about that
<ddecator> assuming my calendar is correct, there is a bugsquad meeting starting in a few minutes, right?
<micahg> ddecator: calendar is wrong :)
<ddecator> micahg: what the, i swear i copied it from the fridge calendar..
<ddecator> micahg: ...from your calendar
<micahg> ddecator: yeah, I saw that, idk why it was set for 18:00, meeting was 17:00 I thought, but in any case, no announcement and an old agenda postponed the meeting
<ddecator> micahg: ah, gotcha. when is it now?
<micahg> ddecator: TBA
<ddecator> micahg: alright, thanks
<Rcart> hello, there are logs available for the talk that took place today?
<ddecator> Rcart: the meeting? it's being rescheduled
<Rcart> ddecator: Oh, great. 10 February right?
<ddecator> Rcart: i don't think a new time has been determined yet
<charlie-tca> It should change in the topic here when it is decided
<Rcart> ddecator: Thanks, I was confusing it with the Hug Day date ^^
<hjd> Hi. I'm tagging some bugs 'upgrade-software-version' and wondered what (if anything) I should do with bugs tagged 'upgrade'. Should I replace the tag with usv, add it in addition or leave them alone?
<Rcart> charlie-tca: I'll be waiting for the update then :). Thanks.
<bdmurray> micahg: what did we decide about upgrade vs upgrade-software-version?  I'd say keep the old one
<micahg> bdmurray: hmm, I've been using the new one?  either way is fine, there are only about 15 wtih the new tag
<charlie-tca> seems like it would depend on the actual bug, if they used upgrade in place of upgrade-software-version or to report a bug that happened during an upgrade
<micahg> charlie-tca: upgrade bugs are supposed to be specified by their releases (i.e. lucid2maverick)
<charlie-tca> I know, but that doesn't mean the reporter did not add "upgrade".
<bdmurray> micahg: if the bug is already tagged upgrade I'd say keep that tag
<micahg> bdmurray: ok, I've just been adding, not changing
<bdmurray> hjd: so add usv inaddition to upgrade
<bdmurray> hjd: thanks for asking
<hjd> ok. I've left them alone so far, just thought I'd check.
<hjd> For some requests for newer versions, I've found similar bug reports in debian as well. However, the Ubuntu bug and Debian bugs mention different versions. Should I add a bugwatch to these or not? As a new release might fix one of the bugs, but not the other. (I can probably find an example)
<hjd> for instance bug 451947 vs http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=599617. (Perhaps a bad example, as the difference i version numbers are pretty small)
<ubot4> Debian bug 599617 in php-codesniffer "php-codesniffer: New upstream version available" [Wishlist,Open]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 451947 in php-codesniffer (Ubuntu) "Version bump request (1.2.0) (affects: 2) (heat: 7)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451947
<bdmurray> hjd: I think making the ubuntu one less version specific and linking to the debian bug is a good idea
<hjd> bdmurray: something like this (bug 451947)?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 451947 in php-codesniffer (Debian) (and 1 other project) "Version bump request (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451947
<bdmurray> hjd: yes - you could also confirm since you know ubuntu is behind
<hjd> bdmurray: confirmed as well. Wasn't aware I should do taht.
<hjd> *that
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad - next meeting 2/15/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-02-09
<cdbs> hi vishal
<vishal> hi,please giude me
<cdbs> vishal: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<cdbs> vishal: and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<vishal> cdbs:can you please tell difference between bug triaging and tracking?plz
<cdbs> vishal: the bug tracker Launchpad handles tracking
<cdbs> vishal: when a person files a bug, someone needs to check if its legitimate, is not a duplicate of another filed bug, and whether it contains all info
<cdbs> that is called triaging
<vishal> thanks...I now understand basic differnce...i will go through the link you gave.
<hggdh> kklimonda: how's life trying to help the dbus user?
<kklimonda> hggdh: well, I did manage to make his server unbootable apparently ;)
<kklimonda> I don't know why did he restart it again before waiting for my answer :/
<hggdh> kklimonda: sometimes I follow him on the -users ML; he usually try something -- anything, really -- outside what is suggested
<hggdh> kklimonda: and he shotguns his issue amongst many MLs
<kklimonda> you are sbuscribed to the -users ML? I'm impressed by your wilingness to help :)
<kklimonda> (all typos brought to you by thr 6 seconds long lag between my computer and ssh session ;))
<kklimonda> can someone take a look at bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/715046 and mark it "In Progress"? Also, assign it to me, if it's not already.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 715046 in transmission (Ubuntu) "[Natty] Update Transmission to version 2.21 (affects: 3) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,New]
<kklimonda> I can't really access LP with my connection right now :/
<kklimonda> (also, if it doesn't have a desktop-upgrade tag, could you add it? :))
<hggdh> kklimonda: done (assigned to you & marked in-progress)
<hggdh> kklimonda: what happens there is I usually skim over 90% of the posts -- I do not like the tone there, very non-CoC
<kklimonda> hggdh: heh, I guess it's pretty standard for most general MLs
<hggdh> kklimonda: might be, but should be unacceptable on UBuntu MLs
<kklimonda> lately, I've considered unsuscribing from python-list after someone has decided to burn it with his flame war of the week.. really  irritating, and time-consuming to skim over it.
<kklimonda> I agree, but actively fighting such posts would be very time consuming.
<hggdh> yeah, I follow you. I have been wondering also about that... my last posts to the -users have been really about CoC
<hggdh> well, the list is moderated. What it would need is more active moderators
<kklimonda> it is? and they accept posts that aren't CoC-friendly?
<hggdh> nothing is usually done...
<kklimonda> ok, time to cook something to eat. Have a nice day :)
<AbhijiT> hi
<AbhijiT> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/610131
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 610131 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Facebook contacts cannot be added to groups (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 55)" [Low,Won't fix]
<AbhijiT> i suggest to have a local grouping. in users computer. anyone there to help?
<AbhijiT> any empathy dev?
<charlie-tca> most developers do not hang out here, since we triage bugs, not fix them. Might try #ubuntu-devel
<charlie-tca> AbhijiT: our primary task as bugsquad is to get the bugs ready for the developers to work to resolve them. We do not do the actually fixing/resolving ourselves, most of the time.
<AbhijiT> charlie-tca, i know.
<AbhijiT> charlie-tca, but as omer directly declined to have that feature. and he is from bug squad he is not dev
<AbhijiT> so i am asking that what should we do about it. practially we can create users group on users machine whats problematic in that?
<charlie-tca> As he explained in the bug report, he spoke directly to the developers, who declined
<AbhijiT> ohh
<charlie-tca> omer did not himself say he would not fix it, he said the developers of empathy said no
<AbhijiT> hmm
 * AbhijiT wonders where his freedom is as opensource user. :( now i want to rely on dev's mood!
<charlie-tca> your freedom is to fix it yourself, instead of relying on the dev to make the changes you want
<AbhijiT> :(
<AbhijiT> but he declined ! as may remember!
<AbhijiT> to have this feature! i am not saying that he should 'do' this
<charlie-tca> You have the freedom to change the file yourself, as an opensource user. He has the freedom as the developer to refuse to make changes you want
<AbhijiT> okay!
<arand_> If invoking tasksel to install a task, subsequently uninstalling the same task, results in a majority of the gnome system being removed, what kind of importance would that bug have? cf Bug #574287
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 574287 in tasksel (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "tasksel uninstalled my system! (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 28)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<penalvch> AbhijiT: Regarding bug 610131 the OP may want to get Facebook involved on this one -> http://bugs.developers.facebook.net/
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 610131 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Facebook contacts cannot be added to groups (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 55)" [Low,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610131
<AbhijiT> penalvch, thanks
<mrevell> Hello. Would any of you good people like to take part in a 20 - 30 minute call with me to chat about the Launchpad team's proposed changes to bug subscriptions?
<BUGabundo> anyone think they can help me? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/716136
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 716136 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) "getting old ballons for notifications (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<penalvch> BUGabundo: Hey I took a look at 716136, it would be helpful if a screenshot of what old balloon is being presented, and a description of ones expectations as how it should have looked.
<penalvch> bug 716136
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 716136 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) "getting old ballons for notifications (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716136
<BUGabundo> penalvch: there's a screenshot
<penalvch> nof.png is the old balloon?
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/716136/+attachment/1840568/+files/nof.png
<BUGabundo> yeah
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 716136 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) "getting old ballons for notifications (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> and not new ones we had (have?) in natty
<BUGabundo> and last few cycles
<seb128> BUGabundo, do you use gdm?
<seb128> BUGabundo, what is your GDMSESSION environment set to?
<BUGabundo> seb128: I do
<BUGabundo> declare -x GDMSESSION="gnome-classic"
<seb128> that's the issue
<BUGabundo> don't we support Classic Desktop ?
<BUGabundo> just unity ?
<seb128> the notify-osd service has not been updating for the new session
<BUGabundo> buuuuuuu
<seb128> nobody noticed before because it's only relying on the logic if you have both notify-osd and notification-daemon installed
<BUGabundo> I do
<seb128> which means only for people who install notification-daemon for some reason
<BUGabundo> tried removing nofication-dameon
<seb128> i.e not in the default installation
<BUGabundo> but didn't fix it
<BUGabundo> just got popups
<seb128> well remove it and stop notification-daemon
<seb128> or restart your session
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> let me try
<BUGabundo> seb128: done
<seb128> BUGabundo, work better?
<BUGabundo> no
<seb128> wierd
<seb128> can you ps ax | grep notifi
<BUGabundo> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/112892/pop.png
<BUGabundo>  1772 ?        Sl     0:00 /usr/lib/gnome-panel/notification-area-applet
<seb128> is notify-osd installed?
<seb128> can you run it manually?
<BUGabundo> should be
<BUGabundo> 1000     29284  0.3  0.3 312136 13968 ?        Sl   22:41   0:00 /usr/lib/notify-osd/notify-osd
<BUGabundo> seb128: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/112892/send.png
<seb128> BUGabundo, do it work for multimedia keys?
<seb128> or using notify-send
<seb128> ok
<BUGabundo> that's a notify send test
<seb128> so seems it's working
<BUGabundo> yes
<seb128> did you have to run it manually?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> but pidgin is still sending popups
<BUGabundo> let me try gwibber
<seb128> BUGabundo, do you have pidgin-libnotify installed?
<BUGabundo> ii  pidgin-libnotify                      0.14-4ubuntu3                                            display notification bubbles in pidgin
<BUGabundo> purgin
<seb128> weird
<seb128> the popup suggest you are getting notifications with actions
<BUGabundo> correct
<seb128> which piding should not do in ubuntu
<BUGabundo> correct again
<BUGabundo> but I have PPA version
<seb128> oh
<seb128> well, could be that then
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy pidgin | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/565201/
<BUGabundo> *** 1:2.7.9-1ubuntu2 0
<BUGabundo>         500 mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt/ natty/main amd64 Packages
<BUGabundo> but its natty version installed
<BUGabundo> seb128: let me restart pidgin
<BUGabundo> could be locked into old daemon
<BUGabundo> ping
<BUGabundo> someone please ping me! thanks
<micahg> !ping | BUGabundo
<ubot4> BUGabundo: ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<BUGabundo> seb128: seems to be working
<seb128> BUGabundo, ok, great
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-02-10
<blackmoon105> is possible to report a bug for "ubuntu-wine" ppa package? i can only report a bug for official wine version...
<yofel_> blackmoon105: not as long as the ppa package doesn't ship it's own apport configuration, you should ask the ppa maintainers how they prefer to get bug reports
<blackmoon105> yofel: ok, thanks
<evfool> hi all
<AbhijiT> hi
<reginaldo172> ola
<reginaldo172> bom dia gente
<hggdh> huh?
<rork> spanish (I think)
<AbhijiT> :D
<hggdh> no, Portuguese, and probably from Brazil
<persia> friendly though :)
<hggdh> indeed, very. (Hello, good morning people)
<rork> :)
<leighman> what's the deal with libreoffice tasks on triaged openoffice bugs such as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/695898
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 695898 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Impress not honoring font size from MS PowerPoint 2007 file (affects: 3) (heat: 14)" [Low,Triaged]
<hggdh> leighman: if they apply to lireoffice also, please open a task on it
<leighman> and just leave it as new?
<leighman> as far as I know libreoffice is still aiming to fix bugs in ooo bug tracker ?
<hggdh> if you reproduced it on libreoffice, it can go to triaged
<micahg> leighman: it's more about what we need to fix/worry about, we've dropped the openoffice source package from the dev release, so only SRU tasks will apply to that source, anything else that applies should be transitioned to the libreoffice source by adding a task, I would think if it's triaged on oo.o, it should be triaged on lo
<leighman> and things which are reported against oo3.2 but I can't reproduce in lo3.3?
<persia> If triaged, it ought get reproduced before the new task is added.
<leighman> and things which are reported against oo3.2 but I can't reproduce in lo3.3? just a comment to this effect?
<hggdh> yes, add a comment it cannot be reproduced on lo3.3; it may still be meat for a SRU on oo3.2
<bdmurray> leighman: yes, that'd be great.  maybe it should go in the description so it doesnt get buried in the middle of other comments?
<shankhs> Hi , I found the bug 695826 repeating itself in LibreOffice but the workarounds given does not work
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 695826 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) ""Enable natural sort" undefined in help (affects: 1) (heat: 101)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/695826
<shankhs> but there is "natural sort algorithm" in the help
<shankhs> I am new so what should I do now change the bug status to New->Confirmed ?
<bdmurray> shankhs: well, you confirmed it in LibreOffice not OpenOffice right?
<shankhs> bdmurray: right
<bdmurray> shankhs: so you want to indicate that it also affects LibreOffice by clicking "Also affects distribution"
<bdmurray> then choosing Ubuntu and the LibreOffice package
<shankhs> bdmurray: ok, but I cant change the status of the bug? when I installed libreoffice somehow OO uninstalled, I dont know why ! so at present cant check in OO :(
<bdmurray> shankhs: that's fine testing it in LO is a big help!
<bdmurray> shankhs: you could set the libreoffice task to confirmed and maybe indicate that the workaround only works for OO
<shankhs> bdmurray: thanks
<bdmurray> shankhs: do you have an opinion on how important the bug is too?  I'd be happy to set it for you.
<leighman> how should I deal with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/477698 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 477698 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "oowriter fail to export to XHTML a document containing <?xml version='1.0' encoding="UTF-8"?> (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<leighman> just leave it since it's an issue in Karmic -- seems it was fixed in oo3.2
<micahg> leighman: well, if it's a confirmed issue in a  previous release and fixed in a later release, the main task is marked fix released with a note which version it was fixed in, then it needs to be ascertained if it's SRU worthy and if so, open a task for the affected releases
<micahg> leighman: and since it's only one person here, it's not considered confirmed
<shankhs> bdmurray: http://qa.openoffice.org/issues/show_bug.cgi?id=26565 says the priority of bug 695826 to be P3 i.e. non-trivial problems which probably affect a noticeable number of users.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 695826 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) ""Enable natural sort" undefined in help (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/695826
<ubot4> OpenOffice.org bug 26565 in Spreadsheet "Natural Sort Option in Sort Dialog" [Patch,New: ]
<micahg> shankhs: upstream priority != Ubuntu priority
<micahg> !importance | shankhs
<ubot4> shankhs: You can learn about setting bug importance at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<shankhs> micahg: ok, thanks
<shankhs> bdmurray: micahg : After reading the wiki I would say the priority to be medium as it limits the user's accessibility to use "Natural sort option"
<leighman> micahg: seems the guy himself confirmed it
<leighman> micahg: I can confirm it on oo3.2 but works in lo3.3 - advice?
<bdmurray> shankhs: okay, importance set.  Thanks again for helping out
<micahg> leighman: right, policy is one cannot confirm ones own bugs
<micahg> leighman: so, mark fix released and say which version you see it fixed in, which release is it failing for you on?
<shankhs> bdmurray: thanks
<leighman> micahg: I see it in OO 3.2.0 Lucid, he says it's fixed in 3.2.1 from OO.o website and it's fixed for me in LibO 3.3
<shankhs> How to deal with bugs like bug 642577 where no info to reproduce is given?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 642577 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "Menu text in OpenOffice are obscured in Maverick (affects: 1) (heat: 25)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642577
<bdmurray> shankhs: if you look at when it was reported and compare that to maverick's release date you'll notice this was before the final release
<bdmurray> shankhs: so its worth asking them if they are still having the issue with the final release of Maverick or Natty and if so getting some more information regarding their environment
<shankhs> bdmurray: ok thanks
<bdmurray> its likely that it was a graphics issue
<shankhs> bdmurray: shouldnt the status be incomplete instead of new?
<bdmurray> shankhs: yes, that's right
<shankhs> Thanks guys , it was fun, its past midnight and I am off to bed, I hope to continue the good (and fun) work :) good night
<bdmurray> shankhs: have a good one! hope to see you again
<micahg> leighman: are you running lucid?
<leighman> micahg: running Maverick here with LibO but have a stock Lucid install on a PC
<micahg> leighman: ah, yeah, I'm running maverick w/LibO as well
<leighman> also have a lucid with libo netbook if that's what you're after :P
<micahg> leighman: no, I was hoping for Maverick with oo.o :)
<leighman> ah, yes
<leighman> that makes more sense :P
<bdmurray> testdrive it ;-)
<leighman> there's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/500394 as well -- who decides if something is SRU worthy?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 500394 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "OpenOffice Writer crashes when saving document with embedded diagram as MS Word 97/2000/XP (.doc) format (affects: 4) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<micahg> leighman: if you believe it meets these guidelines, it can be proposed for an update: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<trinikrono> hello bugsquad is there a hugday today?
<micahg> trinikrono: yes
<trinikrono> micahg: any news with the packaging bugs?
<micahg> trinikrono: no, I keep forgetting, I should send a mail to the derivatives list
<penalvch> In regards to my private libreoffice bug 716598 it seems the stack trace failed. I'm looking to avoid it being arbitrarily invalidated (again) by attaching the appropriate debug info, one thing noticed is that libreoffice-dbg was not installed during the apport. Suggestions?
<ubot4> penalvch: Bug 716598 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/716598 is private
<penalvch> One thing noticed that may be helpful is opensuse's examples on performing libreoffice strace/backtrace/valgrind -> http://en.opensuse.org/openSUSE:Bugreport_LO
<charlie-tca> penalvch: can you reproduce the bug anytime?
<penalvch> charlie-tca: Anytime and everytime ;)
<charlie-tca> do any other documents crash it or just that one?
<charlie-tca> penalvch: do any other documents cause it to crash or just that one?
<penalvch> charlie-tca: Regarding this particular problem & crash it seems document dependent to this document. However, I can crash libreoffice fairly consistently for different reasons on other documents (another issue for another bug :)
<charlie-tca> much harder to pin down if only one document crashes it.
<penalvch> charlie-tca: Well I'm here to help sort it out. As well, the original bug that prompted this issue was when I was trying to reproduce bug 682490
<charlie-tca> each reason needs a different bug, since it usually needs a different fix, too.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 682490 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "oo.org crashes on file previosly saved by this version of oo.org (affects: 1) (heat: 50)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682490
<charlie-tca> booting my ubuntu, let's see if I can confirm the first bug here
<penalvch> charlie-tca: I'm goin to make it sooo easy for you, in Natty, at the terminal drop in: cd ~/Desktop && wget https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/682490/+attachment/1748216/+files/BARD_4558_csp_support_to_public_activists_2010.odt && lowriter -nologo BARD_4558_csp_support_to_public_activists_2010.odt
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 682490 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "oo.org crashes on file previosly saved by this version of oo.org (affects: 1) (heat: 50)" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> it's not quite that fast. I have to first get natty up on one of my computers
<charlie-tca> so now my question is, what happens if the document is downloaded, then loaded into libreoffice?
<penalvch> charlie-tca: If it crashes, please confirm the bug. If not, we can take it from there.
<charlie-tca> okay
<penalvch> charlie-tca: I do have to step away for a few hours. I'll stay logged into chat, please feel free to post your results/thoughts/suggestions and I'll read them when I get back.
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> Otherwise, just check the bug report. I will comment there if I get natty running
<bdmurray> hggdh: Do you recall what wiki pages need updating regarding regression- tags?
<hggdh> bdmurray: I thought I had changed them all already -- but I do not remember off the top of my empty head, which ones I changed
<bdmurray> hggdh: okay, well the 2 I found looked changed to me ;-)
<hggdh> heh
<leighman> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/537433 is fixed in Libreoffice master
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 537433 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[upstream] Writer Styles List sorts by number not style proper order (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Triaged]
<leighman> should I add an upstream bug link or just stick with a comment?
<micahg> leighman: upstream bug link would be great
<persia> Add an upstream bug link (Also affects project), and LP should be able to determine it'S fixed from the upstream tracker.
<charlie-tca> penalvch: confirmed the bug
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-02-11
<Rcart> Hello. I'm reading the bug 716782 and wanna assign the package to it. The output looks like belongs to dpkg. If someone knows similar ouputs I'd like to confirm me if I'm wrong. Or should I request the reporter for more information and set the bug as incomplete?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 716782 in ubuntu "Can't install anything (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716782
<charlie-tca> Rcart: to really know what is happening, we need some log files. /var/log/dpkg.log and /var/log/dmesg would be good to start with
<charlie-tca> The reporter can try the procedure listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingInstallationIssues#Corrupted%20package%20archive to attempt to clear things.
<persia> We have enough
<charlie-tca> However, we don't really know what is broken with out the logs and what was installed to break the system.
<persia> look at the description starting from "Errors were encountered"
<persia> What we don't have is any package named "avgflx", which is the package with the problem.
<persia> Err, avg85flx
<persia> The specific error is that avg85flx.postinst is failing to check for an existing link in /etc/init.d/avgd before creating it (and should probably be transitioned to use dh_installinit anyway).
<persia> But since this package isn't in our repos (unless I'm missing something), it's outside of our control.
<chilicuil> I'd request to install another package, it doesn't seem to be a dpkg error to me
<persia> Change to a support question: suggest the user disable third-party repositories and try to upgrade again.
<persia> If that doesn't work, remove avg85flx, and try again.
<charlie-tca> agreed
<persia> Oh, just in case it wasn't obvious from the above: libboost-iostreams is an innocent victim here.
<charlie-tca> thanks for that one. I wondered about it
<persia> When dpkg can't install stuff, it leaves the DB in a half-configured state, and then tries to complete it when anything happens.
<persia> (hoping that whatever you just did will fix the problem)
<charlie-tca> yup, and one broken package leads to a lot of errors, sometimes
<persia> So, when the avg85flx upgrade failed, it retries it for every dpkg operation.  Since it keeps failing...
 * charlie-tca hopes someday to know at least half of persia's knowledge
<persia> I'm certain you have more knowledge than I, although I suspect it's not spread quite so thin
<Rcart> Ok. Thanks for explanation.  I'll change it right away.
<charlie-tca> Rcart: thanks for helping with that bug
<persia> Rcart, Good luck.  Now that it's a support ticket, try to help the user out.  If simple removal doesn't work, they may have to purge the avg85flx package.
<Rcart> Sure, i'll keep tracking the bug and trying to help the user. Thank you for helping.
<hggdh-cel> hum
<charlie-tca> huh?
<charlie-tca> or should it be
<charlie-tca> ho
<hggdh-cel> testing new toy :-)
<charlie-tca> thinking about throwing mine out. It is too small to see good, and hard to hear, too.
<hggdh-cel> well, there are the new pads coming out
<hggdh-cel> but that's
<hggdh-cel> enough..
<hggdh> can be used on emergencies, but this is pretty much it
<charlie-tca> heh, at least it worked
<charlie-tca> bug filed against firefox 4.0b11 for not reading moinmoin markups right
<charlie-tca> bug 716829
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 716829 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox 4.0b11 does not display MoinMoin markup correctly (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716829
<micahg> can anyone check a mozvoikko on natty for me?
<penalvch> charlie-tca: thank you for confirming.
<leighman> anyone here running Maverick, LibO3.3, ecryptfs home partition and computer capable of hibernating who can test https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/579966 ? :P
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 579966 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "OpenOffice crashes with high frequency (affects: 7) (heat: 50)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<charlie-tca> chrisccoulson: thank you for fixing the wiki. I did not intend to take up your time for a broken page.
<chrisccoulson> charlie-tca, heh, that's ok ;)
<trinikrono> good morning bugsquaders
<penalvch> Regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/579966 this is caused by the same bug title soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in cppu::throwException() I have a libreoffice-calc ppa crash log that demo's this problem. There are ~8 dups (older & newer) same problem. Seems we should group them all to one metabug?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 579966 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "OpenOffice crashes with high frequency (affects: 8) (dups: 2) (heat: 72)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<penalvch> This is the launchpad advanced search that shows the public ones for me -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bugs?field.searchtext=throwException&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=OPINION&field.status%3Alist=INVALID&field.status%3Alist=WONTFIX&field.status%3Alist=EXPIRED&field.statu
<penalvch> s%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=FIXRELEASED&field.importance%3Alist=UNKNOWN&field.importance%3Alist=CRITICAL&field.importance%3Alist=HIGH&field.importance%3Alist=MEDIUM&field.importance%3Alist=LOW&field.importance%3Alist=WISHLIST&field.importance%3Alist=UNDECIDED&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_s
<penalvch> upervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.tag=&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.status_upstream=pending_bugwatch&field.status_upstream=hide_upstream&field.status_upstream=resolved_upstream&field.status_upstream=open_upstream&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_no_branche
<penalvch> s.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.used=&field.has_blueprints=on&field.has_no_blueprints.used=&field.has_no_blueprints=on&search=Search
<Pici> Er...
<penalvch> yeah sorry for the flood...
<yofel> penalvch: IRC has a character limit for each line you can write, use a url shortener for long links
<penalvch> yofel: np will do in the future
<trinikrono> micahg: ping :D
<simar> vish, hi
<simar> vish, can i pm you..
<trinikrono> where to file bugs about ubuntu website?
<charlie-tca> trinikrono: canonical-isd-web
<trinikrono> charlie-tca: i just found a project named ubuntu-website in launchpad
<trinikrono> its a invalid torrent link
<charlie-tca> The ones I reported the ubuntu-website were changed to canonical-isd-web
<trinikrono> o.o
<charlie-tca> but, I think either one is fine.
<trinikrono> charlie-tca: well it looks like it wont let me set it too confirmed under ubuntu-website
<charlie-tca> you can't confirm it.
<charlie-tca> You can only report it, there is a separate team that can triage those bugs.
<charlie-tca> You can comment that you have the same bug, too
<trinikrono> well its there now so one less bug to worry about, bug 710302 btw
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 710302 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "Invalid torrent-link to 10.04.1 Netbook Edition (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710302
<trinikrono> i was just doing the 5 a day and was look at no package bugs
<charlie-tca> yeah, it can go against ubuntu-website, but the website team has to confirm them
<trinikrono> charlie-tca: should i close the bug against the ubuntu package itself?
<trinikrono> and just leave the ubuntu-website one
<charlie-tca> looking
<charlie-tca> yup
<trinikrono> i would like to do that and remove all those tags
<charlie-tca> just mark it invalid
<charlie-tca> and comment why
<trinikrono> roger
<charlie-tca> yeah, people just add tags. Removing them is usually fine, too
<trinikrono> where would someone set a wishlist item against apt-add-repository ?
<trinikrono> its bug 716438
<bdmurray> dpkg -S apt-add-repository
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 716438 in ubuntu "add-apt-repository should have option to use port 80 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716438
<bdmurray> that'll tell you
<trinikrono> thanks bdmurray
<trinikrono> also should this be set as wishlist?
<bdmurray> trinikrono: I'm not sure about wishlist.  hggdh?
<trinikrono> bug 716438 for reference :D
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 716438 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "add-apt-repository should have option to use port 80 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716438
<hggdh> looking
<bdmurray> well this is interesting
<bdmurray> apt-get changelog python-software-properties
<hggdh> bdmurray: it makes sense -- when you are under a corporate firewall, they usually allow 80 and 443, but not unknown ports
<bdmurray> hggdh: right so I was thinking more than wishlist
<hggdh> bdmurray: oh -- bug? Yeah, I bite
<hggdh> this changelog is cool indeed
<bdmurray> so the first entry seems to indicate it is likely fixed
<bdmurray> and mentions bug 615788
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 615788 in ubuntu-website (and 2 other projects) "gpg should use port 443 by default in order to work from behind firewalls (affects: 4) (heat: 15)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615788
<bdmurray> well I guess it is only for ppas
<hggdh> sounds like it, yes
<trinikrono> is apt-get changelog  a command?
<hggdh> and I really do not see why it should default to 443
<hggdh> trinikrono: yes, an option for apt-get
<bdmurray> that might be new in natty though
<bdmurray> aptitude changelog does the same thing I'm pretty sure
<hggdh> perhaps open a task for the other releases -- lucid sounds a candidate
<hggdh> ?
<hggdh> the OP might have added the UBuntu version :-(
<trinikrono> aptitude changelog works for me
<trinikrono> not apt-get changelog
<yofel> apt-get changelog was added to natty as we don't ship changelogs in the packages anymore
<yofel> or not the full ones..
<bdmurray> I'm not sure the fix, port 80 for ppas, fixes all 3 of those bugs as described though
<trinikrono> okie
<hggdh> but it is worth to add a reference to 615788
<trinikrono> well thanks guys im off now
<lamalex> hey guys I have a question about triaged vs confirmed
<lamalex> i dont really understand when to use one or the other
<lamalex> is triaged really just an intermediate "this bug is in the right place" status?
<lamalex> to get them out of the NEW queue?
<yofel> triaged: but is confirmed and has enough information for a developer to fix it - confirmed: other people have the same issue, but nobody checked if there's enough info on the bug yet
<yofel> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<lamalex> ah nice
<lamalex> thanks yofel
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-02-12
<MoLE_> bug 715438
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 715438 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "hermes-I wireless interface will not associate with open access point (affects: 23) (dups: 2) (heat: 64)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715438
<MoLE_> How to progress to triaged?
<persia> MoLE_, Your best bet is to continue the discussion with cyphermox about the issue.  He's likely sleeping now, but will probably get back to your last comment sometime in the next few days.
<MoLE_> ty persia
<erkan^> Hello, i have a problem with install a upgrade for 10.04 to 10.10:
<erkan^> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<erkan^> E:Fout, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve maakte scheidingen aan, dit kan veroorzaakt worden door vastgehouden pakketten.
<gaurav_pawaskar> Hi all, This is Gaurav. I have newly joined Ubuntu team and I want to contribute to Ubuntu. Can anyone mentor me through initial stage?
<AbhijiT> gaurav_pawaskar, i know one person. but he is not online atm. i will first ask him if he want student. if yes then i will tell you
<gaurav_pawaskar> Thanks AbhijitT. this is my launchpad profile : https://launchpad.net/~gaurav-pawaskar
<AbhijiT> hmm
<AbhijiT> om26er, ping
<om26er> hi there AbhijiT you again changed your nick ?
<AbhijiT> om26er, yah!
<AbhijiT> om26er, there was one new member here asking for mentor. do you want student?
<om26er> hmm, I have exams for two weeks, starting Monday
<AbhijiT> oh okay!
<AbhijiT> nvm!
<AbhijiT> best luck for exams om26er :)
<om26er> AbhijiT, I really need that. thanks ;)
<AbhijiT> :)
<AbhiJiT> !mentor | gaurav_pawaskar
<ubot4> gaurav_pawaskar: Looking for a helping hand with bug triage? Read the wiki for information about requesting a bugsquad mentor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<AbhiJiT> gaurav_pawaskar, i asked to my friend but he is not free these days. you apply at mentor page
<gaurav_pawaskar> ok sure.. Thanks alot
<trinikrono> can someone help me with bug 701060 im stuck with what to tell the reporter
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 701060 in ubuntu "Boot failure (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701060
<charlie-tca> it's a bug
<charlie-tca> I think it has to do with the parallel boot processes. If the wrong process gets in front, it hangs the system and you have to reboot
<charlie-tca> but I don't think that is a good answer for the reporter
<trinikrono> charlie-tca: i still get the boot menu by pressing escape so i am not sure what to tell him
<penguin42> that's been going on for ages
<trinikrono> can i tell the reporter to copy the messages from dmesg or something?
<charlie-tca> It doesn't matter if he gets the menu or not, it is still going to be an intermittent bug
<trinikrono> as it only happens sometimes
<trinikrono> :(
<charlie-tca> You could confirm it as low priority, since it ain't gonna get fixed fast
<charlie-tca> have him install bootchart and attach it to the bug next time it hangs
<charlie-tca> you can also ask for /var/log/dmesg.1.log after it fails
<charlie-tca> no, that should be /var/log/dmesg.0 instead
<trinikrono> thanks charlie-tca ill go with the dmesg one
<charlie-tca> okay
<charlie-tca> That hang happens to most of us occasionally
<trinikrono> charlie-tca: it should be a meta-bug then?
<trinikrono> i still use hardy :D
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> It is reported as several bugs already, I believe.
<charlie-tca> It is just hard to pin down, because it is intermittent
<trinikrono> charlie-tca: can you set importance to low for me
<charlie-tca> done
<trinikrono> i will also put a link to the bootchart thing you mentioned in the bug report
<charlie-tca> That is a separate application that you can install. Sometimes it helps to track down boot issues
 * penguin42 wishes he could track down his bug 625395   I think it's lvm related
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 625395 in linux (Ubuntu) "~30s boot pause (affects: 7) (heat: 32)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625395
<penguin42> should probably turn lvm debug on again
<charlie-tca> I am not so good with lvm. I gave it up a long time back
<penguin42> oh it works great for me; I've just got this annoying boot time hang that started somewhere around maverick
<penguin42> and keeps getting longer and longer
<penguin42> I seem to remember the Maverick alphas had a blisteringly fast boot on here - but now I actually go away and do something else during the boot
<charlie-tca> yeah, I have not seeen that "really fast boot" here
<charlie-tca> Well, I marked that triaged too
<penguin42> charlie-tca: The nasty thing which if it affects others is that during the pause the screen is fully blank with no sync (because plymouth hasn't started yet) so it looks like a solid crash - most people would give up by 30s
<charlie-tca> I must be really stubborn, because I always figure if it didn't hang 5 minutes, it is working
<penguin42> hehe
<psusi> does anyone know where the upstream bug tracker for ntfs-3g is?
<charlie-tca> Take a look at https://launchpad.net/ntfs-3g
<charlie-tca> That should be the upstream
<charlie-tca> psusi: in other words, the bugs are reported to launchpad, and tracked there under ubuntu
<psusi> so there is no upstream?
<Varc> Hello, charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> upstream is the same as downstream, ubuntu is responsible for them
<charlie-tca> You can forward them to Debian, it looks like
<psusi> how is that?  Ubuntu isn't the maintainer of the package as far as I can see... it seems that the original authors now have a company called tuxera
<psusi> but I can't find a bug tracker on their web site
<charlie-tca> Okay, so if tuxera does not have a bug tracker, they ain't gonna fix it
<charlie-tca> either debian or ubuntu will be the fixer, which means you can forward them to Debian, if it is not ubuntu that broke it
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-02-13
 * penguin42 wonders where the convert to question thing lives
<penguin42> ah - there
<charlie-tca> top right
<penguin42> bah, keep getting lp oops when I try it
<charlie-tca> oh, yeah
<charlie-tca> I got that too, finally gave up on it
<penguin42> it's managed it - with a rather confusing set of 'i's on it 'This bug could not be converted into a question' directly above 'This bug report was converted into a question: question #145177'
<charlie-tca> I am hoping it goes through, since everything else that does that actually happens, even if it oops
<penguin42> 3rd time lucky
<charlie-tca> Great. Maybe mine never converted then, since I gave up resending it
<penguin42> I copied the text into a text editor on the 2nd try so I didn't have to retype it for a 3rd time
<charlie-tca> I just looped over and over, and finally gave up
<penguin42> bah, 503s from launchpadlibrarian now
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Can you set bug 716927 to Low ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 716927 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) "USB connection speed is reported as MB/s when it should be Mb/s (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716927
<penguin42> actually, it's a dupe - let me tidy that up first
<slicer> Hi. Can someone mark #714701 as a duplicate/depending on #714696 ?
<vish> bug #714701 , bug #714696
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 714701 in mumble (Ubuntu) "Setting Keyboard Shortcut in mumble will not accept input (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/714701
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 714696 in libxi (Ubuntu) "Mumble Push to Talk does not work on Natty (affects: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/714696
<vish> slicer: if you feel it is a dup, you can mark it yourself(anyone can).. click on the "Mark as Duplicate" on the top right
<vish> and enter the bug number in the pop-up
<slicer> vish: I must be blind. Thanks :)
<vish> np.. :)
<vish> slicer: seems you know about mumble? (and are the upstream author?) you can ask join bugcontrol too, to set bug importance of the bugs or close bugs as wontfix
<vish> slicer: if you are interested in triaging the bugs in ubuntu, you need to contact jcastro with your info and he'll add you to bug control
<vish> !bugcontrol
<ubot4> Factoid 'bugcontrol' not found
<slicer> vish: I was in bugcontrol for a long time, but my membership expired while I was on vacation. Seeing as I really did more requests for renewing the membership than actually marking things as wontfix, I'm not sure it makes sense to reapply :)
<vish> cool! :)
<slicer> And yes, I'm the mumble upstream.
<vish> slicer: neat! well, its not for wontfix alone , but being upstream and being active triaging in Ubuntu, bugcontrol membership is something that is good to have, (not to overlook the fact that upstream is active in lp triage) if the renewal is something that is being a bother, then we can probably have the membership period longer or check the policy regarding that..
<slicer> vish: That would be a big help. I think it's 6 months or so now?
<vish> slicer: it starts with a shorter period initially, and once the member has been active then the period gets longer
<vish> its initially 3m, then 6m and then 1 yr i think or maybe 3m » 1yr
<slicer> Aha. I haven't really been that active, so that would probably explain it :)
<vish> :)
<slicer> I'll have a look tomorrow and see if I can find that expiry mail again and reapply.
<slicer> Need some sleep first though. Thanks for the info :)
<vish> slicer: awesome! :)
<vish> np..
<nigelb> vish: hey, is shanefagan on IRC?
<nigelb> err, what's his nick
<vish> fagan
<nigelb> thanks
<nigelb> darn, not online.
<shankhs> Hi , the bug 642577 is no longer reproducible, should the status be changed to invalid?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 642577 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "Menu text in OpenOffice are obscured in Maverick (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642577
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> shankhs: I'm not sure; I'd mark it as fixed released but with a comment saying that you're not sure when - if it still breaks on Lucid and lucid is lts is OOo included in the long term support?
<shankhs> penguin42: OOo is in Lucid so I am going to change the status to "Fix Released" with comment that "Not sure when - not sure if it still an issue in Lucid". Will that be fine? I am new so confirming , trying not to give any misinformation.
<penguin42> yeh I'm not sure what the right thing to do is in that situation
<shankhs> penguin42: thanks
<shankhs> I will go ahead and make those changes , if somebody finds it not right they can correct it anytime right?
<penguin42> yeh
<charlie-tca> I sometimes use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Fixed%20in%20Development%20release%20while%20still%20existing%20in%20a%20previous%20release , modifying it to Ubuntu 10.10 instead of natty, in these cases
<charlie-tca> We can do a backport or sru to LTS releases
<penguin42> oh yeh that's kind of a useful response
<shankhs> ok  should I copy paste the comments from wiki?
<shankhs> with changes to maverick
<charlie-tca> yup, that is a good way to do it
<shankhs> Can I delete the comment in the bug page?
<charlie-tca> if you already applied it, you can not delete
<charlie-tca> You can simply say add the new comment
<shankhs> penguin42: charlie-tca : Done, thanks guys
<vish> charlie-tca: i dont think shankhs has confirmed that the bug is fixed
<vish> shankhs: has the bug been fixed? or are you just closing OOo bugs?
<charlie-tca> vish: he said it is no longer reproducable in Maverick
<shankhs> yeh
<charlie-tca> I read that as fixed in maverick
 * vish couldnt find that in the scrollback.. or maybe i -re-joined late
 * charlie-tca hates when he does that
<vish> shankhs: afaik, OOo in lucid and maverick hasnt changed a lot.. let me check the versions just to be sure..
<penguin42> vish: But it might be a graphics driverism rather than OOo
<vish> penguin42: i seem to have missed part of the conversation.. i only have from "  <shankhs> penguin42: OOo is in Lucid .." but  timestamp says i had rejoined 10mins.. so i may have missed something :)
<vish> 10mins earlier*
<penguin42> vish: Original bug was some issue with OOo on Lucid misrendering something; it's apparently working in Maverick; the fact that OOo hasnt' changed much doesn't mean that whatever underlying thing that caused the error might have changed
<vish> penguin42: ah! cool.. thanks :)
 * vish wanders off and lets folks do their work.. ;)  lalala  lalaaa
<shankhs> I worked on some of the bugs of LO and OOo and I would love to continue to work for the LO and OOo package to know it better. So what should I do next?  Please advice. Thank you
<charlie-tca> take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20110210
<charlie-tca> it gives a few that can use help
<shankhs> charlie-tca: thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-02-06
<krnekhelesh> jtaylor, thanks I have marked it incomplete and also asked for more information.
<yofel> krnekhelesh: you have the permissions to set a bug to everything except Triaged and Won't Fix - those are only for members of Ubuntu Bug Control
<krnekhelesh> oh ok
<yofel> if you're done with triaging a bug ask here and someone will mark it triaged and set the importance you want
<yofel> make sure you've read the triage guide
<krnekhelesh> yeah I read it
<krnekhelesh> a bug should be confirmed before it can be triaged and then set the importance
<krnekhelesh> I kinda get  it
<yofel> requirement for triaged is that it should have all information that's needed to fix it (in general) or is forwarded to the upstream bug tracker
<yofel> there's also seperate wiki pages for the Status and Importance
<krnekhelesh> also when is the next bug squad meeting?
<krnekhelesh> and where can I see the date and time for the meeting?
<yofel> 8th, you can see that at the top of any bugsquad wiki page and the channel topic
<yofel> except that the topic is wrong right now..
<krnekhelesh> i wondered
<krnekhelesh> thanks for answering my questions..bye
<yofel> cu
<MxxCon> yofel: thanx for fixing b43-fwcutter package
<MxxCon> b43legacy-installer now installed w/o errors
<MxxCon> (but wifi card still doesn't work)
<MxxCon> however i took b43 (not legacy) firmware from backtrack 10.04, copied it into /lib/firwmare/ and now my wifi works
<MxxCon> it seems like b43-installer  is the correct package for my system but it does not properly detect my card
<ianliu> I've reported this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/927312 but I don't know which package causes it. I guess the problem lies in Ubuntu Ambience Theme package, but I'm not quite sure. Can someone help improve the bug?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 927312 in ubuntu "Popup menu's theme are inconsistent (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<XSpiritusX> hello?
<XSpiritusX> how can I help with ubuntu bugs?
<eQuiNoX__> hey everyone
<eQuiNoX__> are there no bugs reported related to ubuntu drivers? https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-drivers
<eQuiNoX__> seems that way cool
 * eQuiNoX__ checks out dbus related bugs nexty
<eQuiNoX__> next*
<brendand> anyone else see that the Ctrl+W view in Unity shows two of each window in Precise?
<brendand> actually, not there but in the Alt+` switcher
<bdmurray> mvo: about?
<mvo> bdmurray: yes, but not for very much longer (10-15min or so)
<bdmurray> mvo: I was trying to using apt-clone to test a dist upgrade from lucid->precise and received a segfault in apt-clone when using 'apt-clone restore'
<bdmurray> Feb  3 15:04:46 ubuntu kernel: [79727.221944] apt-clone[1396]: segfault at 8 ip 00007fd41305064f sp 00007fff320fa6f0 error 4 in libapt-pkg-libc6.10-6.so.4.8.0[7fd41300f000+c6000]
<bdmurray> mvo: so I'm wondering if there is something I can do to continue with the test
<mvo> bdmurray: *urgh* did that generate a proper crashfile to get a good backtrace?
<bdmurray> mvo: no, but I could enable apport and get one
<mvo> bdmurray: that would be great
<mvo> bdmurray: could you mail me the details once its done? I gtg now
<marw> hello. how do i add additional logs to the bug report in launchpad?
<jtaylor> apport-collect bugnumber
<jtaylor> if its your bug
<marw> i've already done that and the bug is submitted. however, more logs are asked of me. should i copy/paste them into comments?
<jtaylor> under the comment  box there is a "add attachement" link
<krnekhelesh> marw, you could also add them as attachments
<marw> ok, i've been silly. i did look for "attachment", and now i finally see the link... after two days ridin' towards the end of the page...
<alquery> Can someone mark these dbus bugs as triaged: 528188 738283 755801 822973 867417
<alquery> all SIGSEGV's with stacktraces, I believe that's enough info
<alquery> please correct me if I'm wrong
<Mobidoy> I am learning Java at school and want some real stuff to sharpen my skills. I am having a hard time finding Java bitesize, could anyone help me out ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-02-07
<txomon_> hi, can anyone have a look into bug 928193
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 928193 in ns2 (Ubuntu) "ns2/nam error with tcl8.4, doesn't recognise (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/928193
<txomon_> I am not very sure if it is about ns2,... but yes it involves somehow it
<txomon> so anyone... ?
<dlentz> so ns2 is giving an error about tcl8.4, but the package depends on 8.5? odd
<txomon> I think I was misunderstood, I meant that It depends on 8.4, and although I have it installed, doesn't recognise the 8.4 and says I just have 8.5
<dlentz> If anyone's using precise/12.04, can you check to see if python-dirspec package is installed by default?
<dlentz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/+bug/928317
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 928317 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone (Ubuntu) "Rhythmbox-UbuntuOne Plugin Crashes (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<krnekhelesh> Hi, I have a question
<krnekhelesh> A user reported a bug and I tried reproducing it but couldn't...I asked for more information and marked it incomplete
<krnekhelesh> he reported then that the bug is fixed in 12.04 but is still present in 11.10
<krnekhelesh> what should I set the status of the bug?
<krnekhelesh> should i set it to Fix Released or Confirmed?
<s9iper1> krnekhelesh:bug number plz
<dlentz> krnekhelesh, it should be marked fix released
<krnekhelesh> s9iper1, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/927736
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 927736 in unity "Unity freezes when dragging images in the web browsers (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<krnekhelesh> I have marked the bug as fix released
<krnekhelesh> thank u dlentz
<krnekhelesh> s9iper1, I have provided the bug report link
<s9iper1> ok
<s9iper1> s9iper1: looking
<s9iper1> om26er:
<s9iper1> ping
<s9iper1> ping
<s9iper1> its yours
<s9iper1> unity
<om26er> say what ??
<om26er> aha
<s9iper1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/927736
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 927736 in unity "Unity freezes when dragging images in the web browsers (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<s9iper1> is its status would be fix released or invalid ..in this case  krnekhelesh is asking
<s9iper1> i guess you done well krnekhelesh;
<krnekhelesh> thnx
<s9iper1> np
<s9iper1> i see the history somebody has already answered you
<krnekhelesh> yeah, well more opinions the better
<krnekhelesh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/928339
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 928339 in unity "'alt+tab' menu has a 1.5 sec of latency (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<krnekhelesh> does anybody here feel that the alt-tab takes more time to appear?
<krnekhelesh> there is a bug report about this in the link i provided
<krnekhelesh> s9iper1 or om26er
<s9iper1> ?
<krnekhelesh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/928339
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 928339 in unity "'alt+tab' menu has a 1.5 sec of latency (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<krnekhelesh> could u check out this bug report
<krnekhelesh> do you have a 1.5 sec lag?
<s9iper1> here working fine
<krnekhelesh> so it is a problem on his comp?
<s9iper1> i cant guess or say anything i suggest you talk with somebody in ubuntu-unity channel..i have not to much experience with unity .
<krnekhelesh> oh ok
<krnekhelesh> thnx anyway for checking it out
<s9iper1> np
<||cw> I have a bug I'm not sure what package to assign to.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/928401  the guide says "the kernel" but the link in the guide does not link to any anchors on the page.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 928401 in ubuntu "Cannot boot Oneric installation disk on eBox 3300 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<||cw> if I put "kernel" in the search, it says too many packages.  I don't seem to be able to put anything in there that doens't say too many or no results.
<||cw> so, what's the magic keyword for "the kernel" on oneric
<yofel> ||cw: kernel bugs are against the "linux" package
<||cw> k, expected search to list something, "linux" is too many matches.  I'll just leave it as linux
 * yofel wonders where that link was *supposed* to point...
<txomon> hi, what means fix commited?
<txomon> I would like to learn something about ubuntu packaging progress etc... any link?
<txomon> I have read the one in the topic about helpingwithbugs, but don't know how accurate is the deffinition
<dlentz> txomon, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<txomon> dlentz, yes, I got there...
<txomon> but don't fully understand the description to fix commited
<txomon> is it pending to be uploaded or something like that?
<yofel> txomon: depends a bit on the context, which bug?
<txomon> yofel, bug 928193
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 928193 in nam (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "nam doesn't start on oneiric: Tcl version mismatch (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/928193
<yofel> that's an SRU - there it means the package was uploaded to oneiric-proposed and is ready for testing
<yofel> !sru
<ubot4> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<txomon> yofel, so it would have to be available by activating proposed, shouldn't it?
<yofel> Fix committed isn't really used usually besides for things like this
<txomon> yofel, so, how can I access to that fixed version?
<yofel> hm
<yofel> here the procedure doesn't look right. Maybe he uploaded the package, but usually a bug is only fix committed once it has been accepted
<yofel> which doesn't seem to be the case yet here
<txomon> so... ?
<yofel> wrong status on first glance
<txomon> oki
<yofel> someone in #ubuntu-motu might know whether something was actually uploaded
<txomon> oki ty for the info yofel
<micahg> txomon: yofel: it's in unapproved
<yofel> k
<yofel> thanks for checking
<iceroot> can someone change the package to libc6 instead of the kernel? (i think libc6 is the correct package and not linux or usb-modeswitch) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/927954
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 927954 in linux (Ubuntu) "Mobile broadband device causes segfault when plugged in (segfault in libc6 when using usb-modeswitch) (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<iceroot> or is that a kernel-issue?
<iceroot> it was usb-modeswitch and already fixed in debian
<iceroot> what are my possibilites to make this bug visible to the important ubuntu-people so we can fix this "fast"?
<micahg> cyphermox: ^^
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-02-08
<cprofitt> hggdh: ping
<hggdh> cprofitt: yessir?
<cprofitt> change you met RedSingularity -- good guy from my loco that would like to help more with bugs
<cprofitt> have you met I meant to say
<hggdh> cprofitt: heh. I approved him to -control ;-)
<hggdh> but never met in real-life
<cprofitt> awesome
<RedSingularity> hggdh: jsut wanted to know if i could bother you with some logs from time to time :)
<RedSingularity> nothing major
<hggdh> RedSingularity: yes, you can, of course. You will just have to join the queue ;-)
<RedSingularity> lol
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> RedSingularity: seriously -- ping me when you need something (but not today, under a schedule right now)
<RedSingularity> hggdh: will do.  I just run across logs sometimes that I dont understand.
<RedSingularity> hggdh: I dont know why i have never thought of bothering you about them....
<RedSingularity> you have nothing better to do ;)
<hggdh> RedSingularity: I may also not understand them... but we can try together
<hggdh> LOL
<RedSingularity> :)
<cancer> hey
<cancer> is there anyone who can help me in fixing bugs in Ubuntu
<cancer> I'm a B.Tech CSE student and wanna contribute to ubuntu
<cancer> skill sets are C, C++, Java
<eQuiNoX__> there is a lotta useful documentation out there - that'd be the place to start cancer
<eQuiNoX__> have you looked at the ubuntu wiki? you'll find that pretty useful. it details how one should go about bugfixing
<eQuiNoX__> check out the topic of this channel, documentation link
<cancer> yeah . I'm reading that
<cancer> but .. I wanna know what does it require to fix bugs ? like C or C++ or Python ?? which IDE should I use ? where to get those source code from ?
<eQuiNoX__> i dont think you'll need an IDE. From what I've seen its mostly C, C++, python.
<eQuiNoX__> Details about getting the source code etc can be found at the wiki
<eQuiNoX__> also, join #ubuntu-classroom
<eQuiNoX__> and read the logs of the previous logs of the sessions that have taken place.
<cancer> ok I will do that. And I wanna participate in GSoC 2012 via Ubuntu
<cancer> what should I do ?
<cancer> I wanna  contribute to Ubuntu forever
<eQuiNoX__> Well, I'm not sure if Ubuntu'll apply for gsoc so cant help you out much, there.
<cancer> I have seen there on wiki about GSoC 2012 .
<cancer> they have displayed ideas page
<cancer> it means they might apply for that
<eQuiNoX__> Probably, maybe they have a channel for that, im not sure
<eQuiNoX__> IRC channel i.e.
<zzecool> #list
<eQuiNoX__> hey guys, does the status "needed" for a (security)bug mean that its been triaged but is awaiting a patch?
<eQuiNoX__> i tried looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/BugTriage ; but im not sure. would be glad if someone could clarify
<eQuiNoX__> thanks in advance!
<roignac> There is no such bug status in Launchpad - see https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/Statuses
<roignac> however this might be an imported bug status from external bug - see https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/Statuses/External
<eQuiNoX__> i saw it here => http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2011/CVE-2011-3618.html
<ubot4> eQuiNoX__: ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2011-3618)
<eQuiNoX__> in anycase thanks roignac ! :)
<roignac> well, that is not a 'bug status', but more like a 'fix required' status
<eQuiNoX__> i see, thanks again
<jdstrand> eQuiNoX__: needed in the CVE tracker means that it is confirmed as affecting Ubuntu, and requires a patch
<jdstrand> eQuiNoX__: typically you will see needed, needs-triage, pending, not-affected and released
<eQuiNoX__> ok cool, thanks a lot
<brendand> anyone else see that the white text box in lightdm has become small and ugly?
<krnekhelesh> brendand, yeah i have that problem too
<krnekhelesh> actually it is not confined to lightdm, but to other application which have an input box
<jibel> brendand, I do but there's an update of unity-greeter theming in light-themes 0.1.8.28. I was waiting this update before filing a bug.
<krnekhelesh> I am waiting for an update on light-themes
<brendand> jibel, and it only affects if using the Light theme? Interesting
<bdmurray> Bug Squad Meeting in about 10 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<cancer> hey
<cancer> is anyone out here ?
<hggdh> thanks
<cancer> hey there
<cancer> I wanna start fixing bugs in Ubuntu
<cancer> what should I do ? I went through all the documentation.
<hggdh> cancer: welcome. Did you read the links on the topic?
<cancer> but didn't find where to find the source code
<cancer> ?
<cancer> yup
<hggdh> cancer: there is bug triage, and bug fixing
<hggdh> this channel is for triage; for generic help on fixing, there is #ubuntu-motu, #ubuntu-packaging (and the specialised channels, like #ubuntu-desktop)
<cancer> yeah .. bug triaging is sort of prioritising bugs .. bug fixing is checking for errors in source code
<hggdh> sort of
<cancer> I am very new to this .. so i think triaging will be new place to start with .. what do u say ?
<cancer> I'm a B.Tech CSE student ..n my skill sets are C, C++, Java
<hggdh> triaging is finding (1) if it is a real issue;(2) what is the probable source of the issue;(3) if all needed documentation is available
<hggdh> the issue (if real) may not be code, but docs, etc
<hggdh> oh yes, add to triaging (4) reproducing, and steps to reproduce
<hggdh> if you are just interested in programming, this is really the wrong channel
<cancer> ohhkk .. so where do u think I should start from if I'm interested in real bug fixing .. sort of coding
<hggdh> although I cannot see a programmer that does not understand triaging also -- they do exist, but they are flawed, IMHO
<cancer> oopsss
<hggdh> cancer: the channels I pointed to above
<cancer> thanks buddy .. :)
<two|face> Is there a known bug with the network interface card Broadcom NetXtreme II BCM5708 ?
<two|face> I tried to install Ubuntu 11.10 on two Dell Poweredge 1950's today, both with the same card and the network connections do not work
<two|face> I tested these cards using a Windows installation and a CentOS installation and both work fine.
<two|face> In Ubuntu I tried to use DHCP and manual configuration, neither one worked.  DHCP and the manual settings I used worked in CentOS / Windows respectively.
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu Bug Squad - next meeting 02/15/12 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-02-09
<zzecool> Hi guys can someone try to use his shortcuts keyboard keys to change the volume on precise  ( try hold the button until mute and then until max )
<zzecool> before it was working nice  , with yesterday updates it goes 3 steps and crash  - lock there
<brendand> zzecool - seems fine to me. it can be a problem with your specific keyboard/sound card
<zzecool> Please check if you have the same bug and  give it a + affects me      https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/929421
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 929421 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Media key like volume up & volume down and other special keysstop working after latest precise update. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<marw> i'm trying to do this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Backtracing#Backtrace_with_gdb
<marw> after entering "(gdb) cont" and crashing X, gdb is frosen and I can't do "(gdb) backtrace full"
<seb128> marw, where did you run gdb?
<seb128> somewhere in the X session?
<marw> i logged in onto my laptop via ssh. was that ok?
<marw> seb128: is this wat is needed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/835195/
<marw> should i attach it to the bug report?
<seb128> marw, gdb shouldn't hang if it's run from another computer, that doesn't make sense
<seb128> or it's not X which got frozen but the kernel,box
<seb128> can you still ping your computer or open a new ssh to it?
<marw> seb128: yes. i connected to it in another shh window and rebooted
<seb128> doesn't make sense
<seb128> gdb should still be active in your first ssh
<marw> i'll try again.
<marw> should i see "0xb78b5424 in __kernel_vsyscall ()" line after i run "(gdb) attach"?
<seb128> marw, all in your log seems ok
<seb128> Program received signal SIGBUS, Bus error.
<seb128> 0xb7535731 in ?? () from /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<seb128> (gdb)
<seb128> but at this point you should still have keyboard control
<seb128> and be able to type "bt" on the prompt
<marw> seb128: you are right. i wil attach another log.
<brendand> has anyone seen this weirdness on the launcher: http://ubuntuone.com/17yY2MC5KzMy2n77eqYqmy
<brendand> so many duplicates
<brendand> it doesn't even show them all. i have 3 firefox icons on there
<duanedesign> DC"DDDDDDD|/14
<duanedesign> oops
<two|face> Is there a known bug with the network interface card Broadcom NetXtreme II BCM5708 ?
<two|face> I tried to install Ubuntu 11.10 on two Dell Poweredge 1950's today, both with the same card and the network connections do not work
<two|face> I tested these cards using a Windows installation and a CentOS installation and both work fine.
<two|face> In Ubuntu I tried to use DHCP and manual configuration, neither one worked.  DHCP and the manual settings I used worked in CentOS / Windows respectively.
<Troopie> Hi
<Troopie> I think #928721 bug is at "low" importance
<seb128> marw, thanks for the stacktrace
<seb128> marw, could you get one with xserver-xorg-video-intel-dbg installed?
<seb128> marw, the current one lacks debug symbols
<yt389> Am I right in thinking my bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/929244) should be filed against the kernel, since it seems a kernel driver issue?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 929244 in ubuntu "Cannot connect to wireless network in 12.04 Alpha 2 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<marw> seb128, np. so, i need to install xserver-xorg-video-intel-dbg and do the same?
<seb128> marw, yes, maybe libc6-dbg while you are at it
<marw> so, install libc6-dbg do backtrace, then *intel-dbg and backtrace again?
<seb128> marw, no, install both
<seb128> and do a backtrace
<seb128> gdb will read all the debug symbols it needs which are available
<marw> ok, got it. i'll attach the log during this or following day.
<Troopie> Launchpad bug 929244 in ubuntu "Cannot connect to wireless network in 12.04 Alpha 2 this is not exat same, but similar
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 929244 in linux (Ubuntu) "Cannot connect to wireless network in 12.04 Alpha 2 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929244
<Troopie> omg
<Troopie> seb128, I assume your that bug allow password entry
<seb128> Troopie, ?
<Troopie> I have similar
<Troopie> 928721
<seb128> bug #928721
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 928721 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Nm-Applet closesed unexpectedly. Happens after selecting SSID from wlan list (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/928721
<seb128> Troopie, ok, what does has to do with me?
<Troopie> heh nothing it was yt389 :/
<Troopie> sorry
<EvilResistance> can anyone clear up why this was assigned to me?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/900620
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 900620 in php5 (Debian) (and 1 other project) "Possible Bug: php5-fpm does not listen on a socket by default (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Unknown,New]
<EvilResistance> even though I *did* put up the patch...
<bdmurray> Does anybody know where screenshots go now?  I just took one and don't know where it is
<jibel> bdmurray, here they go into $HOME/Pictures
<s9iper1> bdmurray : the window which appear before not appearing
<s9iper1> now
<s9iper1> but the screenshot  is taken and save to the target folder
<s9iper1> yes exactly in default
<bdmurray> jibel: thanks
<jibel> bdmurray, you might be interested in bug 927952
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 927952 in gnome-screenshot (Ubuntu) "When I press the Print Screen button, it will not appear in "Save Screenshot" window. (affects: 13) (dups: 5) (heat: 82)" [Undecided,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/927952
<bdmurray> Opinion!
<jibel> "opinion" is a wrong status IMO
<jibel> gsettings is such a user friendly tool :(
<bdmurray> jibel: I've made some modifications to the bug
<bdmurray> thanks
<jibel> bdmurray, on the same trend, I think bug 843268 needs some traction too and wishlist is not appropriate. It's a real problem in corporate environments.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 843268 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gnome-control-center doesn't allow to specify proxy exceptions (affects: 13) (dups: 3) (heat: 55)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/843268
<kklimonda> bdmurray: I've commented on bug 893842 confirming it (and triaging) as I've had this bug since the clean precise install (clean being the problem here as explained in my comment)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 893842 in userconfig (Ubuntu Precise) (and 13 other projects) "Move "admin" group to "sudo" (affects: 4) (dups: 2) (heat: 36)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/893842
<bdmurray> kklimonda: great, thanks
<Budget> Hopefully someone can help me with this.  I want to join the Bug Squad, but I'm having a hard time finding out what to do.  Could someone explain how I should go about it, ideally like I was a small, not terribly bright child.
<om26er> Budget, https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad
<om26er> the instructions are there
<s9iper1> budget: read this and than than apply
<s9iper1> ohh omer answer
<hggdh> Budget: and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/
<hggdh> Budget: also please look at the other links in the channel topic
<Budget> Thank you.
<hggdh> Budget: also, please do not hesitate in asking your doubts here. Someone will (eventually) answer
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-02-10
<brokenfingers> bug 203704 Ready to be triaged?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 203704 in reiserfsprogs (Ubuntu) "mkreiserfs does not clear metadata from previous device users (heat: 3)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203704
<giantpune> hi, i am experiencing a bug with kubuntu where the entire computer becomes unresponsive.  i can reproduce the issues 100% of the time, and i have found an old bug report describing what i believe to be the same issue.
<giantpune> since the old issue was closed due to lack of information, im not sure how to proceed.  should i open a new one, or report the issue here or what?
<astralja1a> giantpune: What's the bug # ?
<giantpune> Bug #103365
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 103365 in ubuntu "Complete hang after a bluetooth device disconnects" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/103365
<astralja1a> giantpune: As Brian clearly states in his latter comment, feel free to reopen it with further details on how to reproduce, so the devs can investigate.
<astralja1a> Which Kubuntu release is this?
<giantpune> 11.10 64bit
<giantpune> is it ok still to add to this bug report?  i dont know if you guys have them tied to a certain distribution or anything like this
<astralja1a> I was just thinking, as that is indeed quite old.
<astralja1a> I'm sure the bluetooth stack has developed immensily since those times.
<astralja1a> Maybe it's best to create a new one, and mention that bug in the new report. After all, kernel has moved lots, and it's a different arch, too.
<astralja1a> Triager can mark the new one as duplicate, if that's how it is seen.
<om26er> hey anyone know if the nvidia issue was fixed in precise?
<zzecool> i think they released a fix
<zzecool> im not sure
<zzecool> because im running 64bit
<zzecool> and i think it only affects 32bit
<zzecool> im on latest nvidia driver 290  , in precise 64bit
<seb128> om26er, it's fixed, cf bryce's follow up on the ubuntu-devel list
<om26er> ah, great thanks zzecool seb128 ;-)
<zzecool> om26er: :)
<om26er> we have a bug control application show love people :)
<om26er> btw how many +1's are required for a BugControl member to join in ?
<om26er> hggdh, ^
<hggdh> om26er: 2 +1, no -1
<hggdh> om26er: I will look at it when I am back (around 4 hours)
<om26er> hggdh, cool, thx :)
<hggdh> om26er: IIRC, you gave him a -1
<om26er> hggdh, that's change it'll be +1 now ;-)
<hggdh> om26er: :-)
<ghostwalk71> Hello all. Is this where I may get some assistance reporting a bug?
<ghostwalk71> Hello yurau.
<s9iper1> yes you can
<s9iper1> ghostwalk71: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<s9iper1> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/report-problem
<ghostwalk711> I already looked at the URL and all it did was confuse the matter. I already posted the bug on launchpad and got a bot that complained because I didn't mention a specific package.
<ghostwalk711> I can give you the bug number if you like.
<s9iper1> give
<ghostwalk711> 930229
<s9iper1> ghostwalk71: that a intresting bug  i guess its of xserver-xorg-input-mouse bug
<s9iper1> or xserver-xorg
<ghostwalk711> okay, so should I file it under xserver-xorg and pray that it goes to the right place?
<ghostwalk711> I don't mean to sound snarky. I do appreciate your help s9iper.
<s9iper1> ghostwalk71:and ask this in #ubuntu-desktop there are bryce  and ROAF is dealing with them i guess so
<s9iper1> or you can also ask in #ubuntu
<ghostwalk711> I'll try both of them, thank you for your time s9iper1 :)
<s9iper1> np
<s9iper1> bdmurray:  hggdh : this one bug was subscribed by bug control i have closed this one because kenvandine said to me thanks
<s9iper1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/741621
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 741621 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "gwibber-service crashed with DBusException in call_blocking(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.desktopcouch.CouchDB was not provided by any .service files (affects: 20) (dups: 21) (heat: 176)" [Medium,Invalid]
<s9iper1> he told me to close all the dbus bugs and time out bugs
<bdmurray> s9iper1: yes, that's correct as we rather want the crash from the server / service taht couldn't be connected to
<kira> Hi there, I'm just starting out on Bug Triage, and I'm curious how I actually go about confirming a bug?  Do I just see the "new" bug, then try to recreate it, then hit confirm?
<s9iper1> yes
<bdmurray> it helps to add details about how you confirmed it though
<kira> thanks
<bdmurray> e.g. I tried it with this version of the package on this release and was able to confirm it
<s9iper1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/
<bdmurray> additionally improving the steps to recreate the bug can be a big help
<s9iper1> kira:
<bdmurray> if there is a specific bug you are looking at I'm sure somebody would be happy to help
<mrburns> Hi there, I am also just starting out do you have any suggestions on what types of bugs to start on that are kinda simple?
<s9iper1> mrburns: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/
<s9iper1> and ping us here if you need any help
<bdmurray> mrburns: I would look at bugs about an application you like or use
<bdmurray> mrburns: as it provides you a way to learn about it and its something you already know about
<mrburns> yeah...sounds good
<bdmurray> mrburns: if you have specifc questions feel free to ask
<mrburns> thanks bdmurray, most of the programs that i use are either proprietary or web browser but i use rhythmbox and empathy so i will start there
<bdmurray> rhythmbox would be good
<Jechs> So we're using VM Virtual Box in our CS course where we're doing some work with Ubuntu, would that cause issue with Bug Triage? My gut says yes but I'm not sure.
<bdmurray> Jechs: it depends on the type of bug for most software type bugs no
<bdmurray> Jechs: kernel and hardware bugs yes that would be an issue
<Jechs> bdmurray: Alright, I'll keep that in mind. Thanks.
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-02-11
<dlentz> Is there an easy way to get wireless diagnostic info using apport-collect?
<dlentz> For example, I know I cant set the bug to alsa-driver and ask the reportet to apport-collect to get audio info. Is there an equivalent wireless package?
<dlentz> nvm, i found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport/PackageHooks
<dlentz> fyi, that doc is a bit outdated, i will volunteer to update it if someone can confirm that all of the package hooks are found in /usr/share/apport/package-hooks
<hggdh> dlentz: the package hooks are *installed* under /usr/share/apport/package-hooks/
<hggdh> but each is under the package it is concerned with
<dlentz> hggdh, thanks, so it's difficult to update the list then if you don't have all of the packages installed?
<aBound> Hey all I'm somewhat curious by any chance if someone wanted to do some Ubuntu development for fixing bugs. Does anybody know the exact source code the packages might be written in or Ubuntu in general?
<veger> Could someone set the status of bug #770529 to Triaged, as the bug is really there (and I provides a fix/merge proposal)?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 770529 in ubuntu-dev-tools (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[pbuilder-dist] doesn't autocomplete directory path (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770529
<hjd> In bug 930523 a package is not installable in Precise, since a package it depends on is missing. Seems like the missing package wasn't synced from Debian or something...
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 930523 in nexuiz (Ubuntu) "nexuiz requires unavailable package (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930523
<Ampelbein> hjd, If you file a sync-request (program 'requestsync' from ubuntu-dev-tools), I'll be happy to sponsor it.
<hjd> Ampelbein: Hm... looking into it now. Is requestsync able to send the request on its own?
<jtaylor> requestsync --lp if you have a launchpad account
<jtaylor> should be the default from oneiric onwards
<Ampelbein> hjd: It should use the launchpad api by default in precise and .... what jtaylor says.
<hjd> connection timed out... Is it ok if I just send the PGP-signed message with my regular email?
<Ampelbein> that works, too
<hjd> Ampelbein: bug 930725.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 930725 in ubuntu "Sync darkplaces 0~20110628+svn11619-2 (universe) from Debian testing (main) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930725
<Ampelbein> hjd: ok, testbuilding now
<hjd> I was a bit confused when it didn't appear at the end of new bugs in Ubuntu, but looks like it was automatically marked wishlist.
<Ampelbein> Yes, if the requester is in bug-control it is set to wishlist.
<hjd> Ampelbein: are you sure? :) Because I'm not in bug-control, and I'm not able to change importance on other bugs in Ubuntu.
<Ampelbein> Oh.
<Ampelbein> hjd, synced, it is now waiting in the NEW queue for approval: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=darkplaces
<hjd> Ampelbein: cool. Thanks a lot :)
<Ampelbein> Thank you!
<Ampelbein> hjd: I have seen quite some contributions from you, did you apply for bug-control already?
<s9iper1> ampelbein: is that a bug of launchpad ?
<Ampelbein> s9iper1: What?
<s9iper1> he set the imp of bug but he is not in bug cntrol so i am asking is there a problem with launchpad ?
<lifeless> imp->importance?
<s9iper1> yes
<s9iper1> imp in short :)
<Ampelbein> I guess that bug submitters can set the importance of their own reports?
<s9iper1> no only bug control member can set the bug importance  not the reporter or else
<s9iper1> ok leave i gota go
<hjd> Ampelbein: no, I haven't applied for bug-control. :)
<hjd> Hi, I'm trying to help someone tag a bug using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags. Should "suspend resume" be two separate tags?
<hjd> bug 913091 fwiw.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 913091 in pm-utils (Ubuntu) "suspend when closing laptop-lid dosen't work (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/913091
<yofel> hjd: 2 seperate tags
<hjd> yofel: ok, thanks :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-02-12
<hzsp> hi.  I've reported a bug but I've filed it against the wrong package.  can I fix this or do I have to find someone with sufficient privileges?
<hggdh> hzsp: you can fix it, just change the package
<hzsp> hggdh: I can't see a button to do it :)
<hggdh> hzsp: bug #?
<hzsp> 858310
<hggdh> bug 858310
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 858310 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Two sounds are played when choosing new alert sound (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/858310
<hzsp> should be gnome-control-center, not gnome-settings-daemon
<hggdh> done
<hzsp> thanks!
<hzsp> the folks at #ubuntu-devel have helped me get this thing building from source.  I might even have a go at fixing it later today :-)
<grizzlysmit> hi trying to report a bug against synaptic in Precise Pangolin but cannot get to the page :(
<grmls> hi
<veger> I could use some help/advice with bug #609106, I think it should be closed as wontfix
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 609106 in pbuilder (Ubuntu) "pbuilderrc manpage doesn't mention that quotes are needed around multiple components (affects: 1)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609106
<veger> anyone around to hear me out?
<yofel> I don't see why it should be closed. Mutliple values need quotes, and you can misunderstand the manpage if you don't have enough shell experience
<yofel> and pbuilderrc essentially has sh syntax
<veger> The manpage says the pbuilderrc is sourced as a shell script
<veger> so the COMPONENTS=main part is basically a variable and thus it should automatically include quotes when a space is required
<yofel> yeah, but if you look at the options, they're a random mix of single values, mutliple values with quotes and multiple values without quotes (wrong)
<yofel> for example: DEBEMAIL=Maintainer Name <Mail@Address> simply won't work like that
<yofel> so the manpage needs fixing in any case
<veger> true, so I should pass the report to debian
<veger> and make it more general?
<yofel> yeah, this should go to debian as they're the maintainers of pbuilder
<veger> ok, will do that
<yofel> post the issue that was reported and note that there are other misleading options too
<veger> another (quick) thing, could you set thestatus of pbuilder in bug #770529 to Triaged?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 770529 in ubuntu-dev-tools (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "[pbuilder-dist] doesn't autocomplete directory path (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/770529
<veger> thanks
<yofel> veger: done
<veger> I have another question if any around is willing to answer (or direct me to the correct group)?
<penguin42> ask the question
<veger> I have updated the jsch package, as the my generated SSH keys were not accepted by the version distributed to ubuntu
<veger> what s hould I do to get it accepted?
<veger> to Ubuntu and/or debian
<veger> see bug #803492 for the upgrade request
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 803492 in jsch (Ubuntu) "New upstream version 0.1.44 (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803492
 * penguin42 looks
<veger> I believe my own problem was fixed in 0.1.43: feature: support for private keys ciphered with aes192-cbc and aes128-cbc.
<penguin42> hmm I've done simple fixes - but not got an update to a new version pushed through
<veger> me neither... ;)
<veger> should I ask in another channel?
<Ampelbein> veger: Please follow http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess, attach a debdiff, subscribe the sponsors
<Ampelbein> veger: #ubuntu-motu or #ubuntu-packaging are better for those kinds of questions.
<veger> ok, thanks I'll read that page to get further instructions
<veger> and 'bother' those guys :)
<RedSingularity> jibel: Any reason bug 874220 was not marked triaged?  It is still effecting many users.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 874220 in kdevplatform (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "[MASTER] Failed to calculate the upgrade to Ubuntu 11.10: libsublime2 breaks on libsublime1 (affects: 29) (dups: 25) (heat: 104)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874220
<mainerror> Hello.
<mainerror> I've reported a bug #930745 but it was closed as a duplicate of #764700 which is closed because it expired.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 930745 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in raise() (dup-of: 764700)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930745
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 764700 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in utouch_frame_sync() (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 3)" [High,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/764700
<mainerror> I doesn't really make sense.
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-02-04
<TheLordOfTime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1114774  <-- This isn't a bug right?  And is it mistagged?  (I saw somewhere there's a way to fix this error, but I forget where)
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1114774 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "bug" [Undecided,New]
<zequence> Hi. New to SRU here. Requested a SRU in bug 956438. The milestone is set to "Ubuntu precise-updates", but I don't think the new branch has been uploaded. So, I'm guessing the status should be che
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 956438 in jackd2 (Ubuntu) "qjackctl unable to stop jackd2" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/956438
<zequence> ..changed
<zequence> I'm thinkink "New"
<zequence> Also, I'll need someone to help me upload the branch to proposed
<zequence> The bug fix is to go into both Quantal and Precise, though
<iqualfragile> try shorewall show macros, it assumes the syslog to be in /var/log/messages (where it is on fedora& readhead) a simple link is enought to workaround it
<utlemming> hi, could I have a bug supervisor accept the nominations on Bug 1111690?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1111690 in walinuxagent (Ubuntu) "[SRU] walinuxagent IsPackaged() logic is broken, runs two instances of waagent" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1111690
<hggdh> utlemming: done
<utlemming> hggdh: thank you kindly :)
<hggdh> utlemming: my unending pleasure dear sir :-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-02-05
<freakynl> Hi, is there anything wrong with this bug report? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/targetcli/+bug/1021785
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1021785 in targetcli (Ubuntu) "targetcli does not recognize md partitions as block devices" [Undecided,New]
<freakynl> Reason I ask is there not being a single response in over 6 months, which doesn't bode well for this one either: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/targetcli/+bug/1111852 (which is a fairly easy fix)
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1111852 in targetcli (Ubuntu) "targetcli bug - buffered fileio mode not saved across reboots" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-02-06
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> could someone please mark this bug as "whishlist"? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1116998
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1116998 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-one is placing purchased music not in ~/Music but in ~/.ubuntuone" [Undecided,New]
<iceroot> could someone tell me what is the name of the "display setting application" where i can set dual-screen, mirroed screen and so on when using a second monitor. i want to create a bug against that tool but cant find the related package (or even the name of the application)
<iceroot> imo there was a program i can start and click on a window and it will tell me the related package to open a bug against
<TheLordOfTime> iceroot:  i assume upstream's already been notified of this request for a feature change?
<iceroot> TheLordOfTime: i though that "we" are the upstream project so i didnt create a bug somehwere else as upstream
<iceroot> TheLordOfTime: or did i get you wrong?
<robru> iceroot, gnome-control-center is the program that lets you configure your displays
<iceroot> robru: thank you
<robru> you're welcome ;-)
<berdario> Hi, does someone know who handles lightdm-session's output?
<berdario> I tried to look into /var/log/lightdm
<berdario> but no files there contain the expected output
<ogra_> berdario, what kind of "session output" do you mean ?
<berdario> ogra_: I didn't say "session output"
<berdario> I said
<berdario> lightdm-session's output
<ogra_> yes, i dont get what you mean with that ?
<berdario> lightdm-session is a shell script that handles lightdm
<ogra_> the output for the desktop session startup ?
<berdario> ogra_: you can find it at /usr/sbin/lightdm-session
<berdario> exactly, there's a bug that affects it
<berdario> but to be able to understand what is going wrong, I'd like to look at the output
<ogra_> thats Xsession stuff, you *might* find something inside ~/.xsession-errors
<berdario> ogra_: I don't think that's relevant
<berdario> maybe I'm wrong
<ogra_> no, i am, /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log has it starting, i dont think it prints out further stuff ... but ...
<berdario> uhm, lightdm is run by root, but lightdm-session is run with the user privileges, so indeed the logs might be inside my $HOME, but I can't find anything
<ogra_> its a shell script so you can add "set -x" at the top, that should give you a lot of debuggin output
<ogra_> (not sure wheer that would go though, but i would expect lightdm.log)
<berdario> ogra_: I'll try to close my session, log into a tty and run it manually from there
<ogra_> that wont give you the same environment
<berdario> ogra_: the problem is that lightdm.log doesn't contain anything from lightdm-session, as I wrote at the beginning: I already looked there
<ogra_> well, if you add set -x it will print out every line it executes (and the results)
<berdario> yes, but I need to get its stdout
<berdario> and I don't know of a way to get it, beside running it manually
<ogra_> well, probably #ubuntu-desktop can help :)
<berdario> ogra_: I think the issue isn't there after all
<berdario> I mean: the issue is in the session management, but not in lightdm-session
<berdario> specifically, I was looking into the Xmodmap handling
<berdario> but now I read this thing by sebastien bacher that says:
<berdario> "xmodmap support has been dropped in GNOME3 which deprecate that bug report, closing it"
<berdario> do you know anything about it?
<ogra_> berdario, well, at least in 12.04 its still there (i re-map some mouse buttons with it over here)
<berdario> ogra_: yes, I know... but it seems that's "unsupported"
<berdario> that is, lightdm knows about it, but gnome doesn't
<berdario> and so, if gnome does something that causes a problem for it... though luck :/
<crass> where do I report a bug in the initramfs initrd scripts on the install cd?
<bdmurray> crass: probably casper
<crass> thanks bdmurray
<fully_human> If I want to download development versions of Ubuntu, to what page do I navigate?
<hggdh> fully_human: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<hggdh> fully_human: if you want desktop, it is at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<fully_human> And if I want to do daily testing, I just download that iso, install ubuntu, and then I just have to do an apt-get update each day?
<hggdh> fully_human: indeed
<hggdh> fully_human: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-02-07
<melodie_> hello
<melodie_> I have detected something which might be seen as a bug, so I would ask your feeling about it : when installing VLC and trying to watch a video DVD, even with all the codecs installed nothing happens. It appears that /dev/dvd, and or /dev/cdrom (if it is an audio CD) is not found. For sure, the symlink does not exist in /dev : so I create it by hand (in direction of the detected device, as a symlink).
<melodie_> my question is : does someone here thinks it could be possible to create it prior, or to create a script that will create the device node accordingly to the detected hardware ?
<JanC> melodie_: I think there are other & better ways for applications to detect "video devices" like DVD & BluRay
<JanC> melodie_: oh, and there is /media/cdrom of course
<JanC> so there might actually be a "bug" in the VLC package, if it doesn't detect the CD/DVD/BluRay drive?
<melodie_> JanC, uh? /media/cdrom is a directory, the gui vlc needs /dev/dvd and /dev/cdrom : I have tried to change it, but it does not keep the change.
<JanC> actually, /media/cdrom is a symlink to a directory, to be exact, but it should be easy to find the device mounted under it from there
<JanC> I'm surprised VLC isn't more intelligent about finding the DVD player device
<melodie_> same here
<melodie_> would you want to test ?
<fully_human> I'm trying to get into bug reporting at Launchpad.  I feel a little overwhelmed (I've been reading the wiki, but I still feel overwhelmed).  I was wondering if someone would be willing to hold my hand as I try to fill out a bug?
<fully_human> ...rather, Triage a bug.
<fully_human> (I think that's what it's called)
<fully_human> !bug 1117934
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1117934 in unity (Ubuntu) "cannot switch diagonally to upper-left workspace via hotkeys." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1117934
<JanC> melodie_: how do you try to play a DVD?  when I do Media -> Open Disc... I get a dialog where I can choose available discs?
<JanC> available devices
<fully_human> melodie_: Sorry, I think you want #ubuntu...this is for the bugsquad.
<fully_human> Ah, nevermind...misread the message.
<melodie_> fully_human, I want the bugsquad, right : I think maybe I can be told here if there is a possible fix and if I have to write a bug report : VLC never plays dvd's and audio CD's before I create the /dev/cdrom and /dev/dvd symlinks to /dev/sr0
<hjd> fully_human: Regarding the bug report you mentioned; a usual approach is to just read through the description on how to trigger the issue, and check if you can reproduce it on your own machine. :)
<fully_human> hjd: But don't I need to try to reproduce it with the specific hardware and OS version?  I'm using 12.10 and don't have the issue, but the bug reporter might be using 13.04 on another architecture.
<fully_human> Should I try to get more information out of him?
<hjd> Unfortunately in this case, the person has not told which version of the package nor Ubuntu he/she is running so it is hard to tell :/
<melodie_> JanC, the dvd is inserted, a window prompts to choose, VLC is chosen then once VLC started nothing happens. If in the config side of VLC "/dev/dvd1" is chosen for example, then it will work once, and after restarting VLC nothing : the chosen device is not kept. therefore having /dev/cdrom symlink and /dev/dvd symlink to the physical peripheral is the safest way to make it last.
<fully_human> hjd: So then label it as "incomplete" and ask for more info?
<hjd> Interestingly, I'm able to reproduce it here on 12.10 though.
<JanC> melodie_: then it sounds like a VLC error to me; so file a bug against VLC?
<JanC> melodie_: it might be a bug in VLC's .desktop file even
<melodie_> perhaps
<melodie_> what does a desktop file have to do with this ?
<hjd> In general, if you can reproduce the issue with the same (or latest available) version, you can mark it as confirmed. Please note which package version and Ubuntu version you were able to reproduce the issue in when doing so, so that people can check against a newer version to see if it has been fixed in the future.
<fully_human> hjd: Oh, he means simultaneously?
<hjd> Yes, diagonally :)
<hjd> Were you able to reproduce it then?
<JanC> melodie_: it defines how the application gets called (the command line used), but I suggest you just file a bug and let somebody with more VLC experience figure out where exactly the bug is
<melodie_> JanC, thank you
<melodie_> I'll do that soon
<hjd> fully_human: Thanks for helping out. :)
<hjd> I added a comment as well. You can see I did two things, first of all I mentioned which version I'm running which can be relevant if people are not able to trigger the issue in a newer version it might have been fixed along the way. I also added the tag "quantal" so that people can find it when looking for all bugs affecting 12.10.
<fully_human> hjd: No problem.
<fully_human> Okay, thanks.
<fully_human> hjd: Yes, i was able to reproduce it.
<hjd> fully_human: I would recommend to take a look at packages you are familiar with, and see if any have bug reports which you can confirm or add more information to in order to get a bit used to the workflow.  :) And of course, feel free to ask here if you are unsure how to deal with a particular bug.
<melodie_> good night
<fully_human> hjd: I'm not familiar with any packages. :-|  This is my first time getting down n' dirty with Ubuntu.
<fully_human> I'm trying my hand at autopilot QA testing...
<mint> Hello everyone ! We've juste launch our new porn website Masterfap.com. We need somme feedback ! Thx
<hggdh> mint: really not the place here.
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<Jeruvy> It could have been worse.
<hggdh> oh, certainly!
<hggdh> I was actually thinking about something like this -- it has been quite a long time we do not have to warn, boot, or ban anybody in this channel
<hggdh> I was wondering why the lull...
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-02-09
<LantzR> Hiya. Looking for feedback on my comment #3 to Bug #1119832.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1119832 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "After creating a blank txt file in ~/Templates there are 2 "Empty Document" options in context menu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1119832
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> LantzR: I suspect it's probably best to comment on the upstream bug
<chilicuil> penguin42: it's actually fixed, see last comment in https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=687139
<ubot2> Gnome bug 687139 in File and Folder Operations "Context menu entry to create a new blank file" [Enhancement,Resolved: notabug]
<penguin42> chilicuil: Yeh but not bubbled down into ubuntu yet from my reading; the reporter is pointing to the fix as I read it
<LantzR> penguin42: Thx I will look. The process was from TC-NFM-001 in http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1424/info
<penguin42> LantzR: Hmm so is that just a bad test case; in the sense if you create the document as Empty Text Document.txt  will the menu name be more sensible?
<LantzR> No the test case is fine.     Template of aName.txt gives two menu entries. "aName" and "aName" one creates "aName.txt" the other creates "aName"
<penguin42> oh I see, yeh that is weird
<LantzR> My point re test case is I'm a virgin. Not sure if my comment was clear _and_ in the right spot for the qa testing results.
<LantzR> The "Testing Tracker" is ... strange.
<chilicuil> LantzR: I think it's ok, you've done an excellent work pointing out to the fix from a problem you found, I'd say it would be best for ubuntu to cherry pick the bug and provide some default file so people wont need to add them to its Template folder
<LantzR> But your point ... I could have also gone upstream to post the a comment knowing that that is where the fix should come from.
<penguin42> LantzR: Yeh I think that's a clear comment; I would have probably mentioned the test number you were following, but I don't do the test case stuff personally
<LantzR> <nod> Ok thanks for the feedback.
<GermainZ> Can someone please try syndaemon -d -i 2s -t? It should disable mouse taps (left/right clicks) and scrolling while typing, but it doesn't have any effect. The bugtracker (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/366014) shows it as fixed, but I'd like to make sure I'm not doing something wrong before reopening.
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 366014 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Syndaemon -t option not working" [Medium,Fix released]
<GermainZ> Never mind, it actually works for taps on the pad, but not for hard buttons (which isn't an issue).
<jarlath> Can someone guide me on how to trace the root-cause of this issue I'm having? :http://askubuntu.com/questions/243630/shut-down-takes-me-to-greeter-now-removing-wifi-dongle-fixes#comment307626_243630
<jarlath> title may be misleading
<penguin42> hmm fun
<penguin42> jarlath: There seem to be a bunch of people in bug 838792 that discussion references; but there again you say it doesn't happen without networking, which seems different from them
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 838792 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) ""Restart" logs out, even when there are no other people logged in" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838792
<jarlath> yes penguin42, I'm stumped :) The networking exception isn't consistent in further testing so I'm not sure about it.
<penguin42> oh, hmm
<penguin42> jarlath: when it returns you to the login manager does it let you log back in ?
<jarlath> penguin42: yes, it does.
<penguin42> if you tap the power button instead of selecting shutdown does it shutdown?
<penguin42> (I mean just tap it rather than holding it down - and that depends on the machine, some actually would switch off, most tell the OS)
<jarlath> penguin42: that's a good question :) I'll try now and report back. It'll at least log me off so I'll be disconnected for a few minutes. Resist any temptation to hide when I come back :)
<penguin42> me? Hide?
<jarlath> :D
<jarlath> here we go...
 * penguin42 looks hidden
<jarlath> Anybody seen penguin42?
<jarlath> ...Damn. He tricked me.
 * penguin42 hides behind ubot2
 * jarlath thought he saw something move...
<penguin42> anyway, erm so what happened?
<jarlath> Okay.
<jarlath> That took me as far as the greeter I'm afraid. Although the dialog box for the power button looks different to the one from the menu.
<penguin42> hmph
<penguin42> does a sudo shutdown -h now   shut it down   from a terminal in the desktop?
<jarlath> Yes. sudo halt -p or sudo reboot work from a terminal window or a tty.
<penguin42> I can't honestly remember what the difference is relative to those
<penguin42> jarlath: So with the networking stuff I would have guessed it was some form of driver that didn't want to shut down properly; but if shutdown -h now is working then it sounds like the kernel will do it, it's just something not getting that far
<jarlath> Good observation, that makes sense to me.
<penguin42> I wonder if /var/log/upstart should see some stuff when a shutdown happens
<jarlath> Hmmm... I see a mediatomb.log file in there. I uninstalled it the same day I installed it, but the date on the log is from only a few days ago.
<jarlath> the mediatomb application that is.
<jarlath> Whatever it is, it doesn't require a user to be logged in. I can just boot up to the greeter and try to log out and the problem will happen (unless I'm *really* quick). So whatever it is, it must be loading around the time the greeter appears.
 * penguin42 isn't sure of the path of things that go from pressing the shutdown until it actually gets to doing the same as shutdown command; it's I guess going to have to go through policykit to make sure you have the perms to do it
<jarlath> policykit. Right.
<jarlath> Is there a gui for that?
<penguin42> well there's the GUI where you give stuff permissions, but I don't think much more than that
<jarlath> God, if I asked that back in 2001 I'd have been banned from the room. How things have changed.
<penguin42> haha yeh
<jarlath> okay, thanks. At least I can look into policykit.
<penguin42> ok
<jarlath> Yeah, I really appreciate that. Hope you have a great weekend.
<penguin42> I can't see anything in the advanced bit of user settings that would indicate you could remove it
<njin> hallo, can someone look at bug 1118626 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1118626 in Ubuntu "binutils: Split out libiberty-dev to multiarch paths" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1118626
<jarlath> Hmmm
<penguin42> jarlath: What version of ubuntu are you on?
<jarlath> 12.04
<penguin42> ok, let me just boot my 12.04 vm
<jarlath> thanks
<penguin42> jarlath: Hmm it has a lot less stuff in the GUI than the last time I looked at that...
<jarlath> the policykit tool?
<penguin42> jarlath: Well long ago there used to be an advanced bit of the user settings on system settings, but it's not there any more
<jarlath> oh, okay.
<jarlath> I'll bet it shuts down fine fine for you.
<penguin42> nod
<jarlath> hmm
<penguin42> ah 12.04 has a lot less in /var/log/upstart
<jarlath> Yeah, it's pretty eh... tidy
<penguin42> hmm I wonder
<penguin42> I'm going to pastebin the output of dbus-monitor --system > log    (run as root) it shows upstart being told you want to stop - again not quite sure how it gets to it
<penguin42> hmm actually that's syslog being told to stop
<penguin42> jarlath: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1630691/
<jarlath> Thanks
<jarlath> penguin42: so can I use the same command to diagnose my shutdown process or lack thereof?
<penguin42> jarlath: well that was my guess of something to look at
<penguin42> jarlath: You see how it's for the upstart jobs going through a series of pre-stop/stopping/stop for a load of things and then eventually Killed
<penguin42> jarlath: It would be interesting to know if yours did the same
<jarlath> I'll try now.
<jarlath> Wish me luck.
<jarlath> The system isn't very stable. I haven't actually stuck around long enough to try this before penguin42
<penguin42> hmm, in what other ways is it unstable (I wish you said that before!)
<jarlath> Windows won't close or resize (nautilus, firefox) and some page elements don't register events.
<penguin42> huh, I'd fix that type of problem first
<jarlath> Unity is fine. But when I hit the close button on the window decoration, said window seems to get stuck. I can't right-click on the desktop either when that happens.
<jarlath> In System Settings, none of the icons respond to clicking.
<penguin42> that sounds like you have much bigger problems then
<jarlath> Yeah, I can't move the firefox window either. Only this text-box (thankfully!) is working. A re-install might be called for.
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> jarlath: There's a big difference between having one odd problem and a machine full of odd problems!
<jarlath> Yeah, like I say. This has never happened during a first boot. I only noticed it now because I stuck around long enough after a failed shutdown.
<jarlath> fsck would pick up on a bad disk sector right?
<penguin42> no
<jarlath> oh...
<penguin42> jarlath: I'd use smartctl -a to check for a bad disk
<penguin42> I think you can get some of them from the disk utility as well
<jarlath> okay, I'll do that right now. Disk Utility requires the drive to be unmounted so I can't use it for /
<penguin42> no
<jarlath> Okay, the UI is totally unresponsive in Disk Utility too so I'll need to reboot.
<penguin42> ok, use smartctl -a   to see if the disk is happy
<jarlath> okay
<jarlath> terminal works :)
<jarlath> Wierd, I can use TAB and arrow keys to navigate the gui elements as normal. It's the mouse cursor that's the problem.
<jarlath> penguin42: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1630752/
<jarlath> I'm not sure what that all means, but it looks like there were issues.
<jarlath> Oh, sorry for the full dump but no mouse....
<jarlath> Line 51 is the start
<penguin42> jarlath: My reading is that it's got hot at some point, and I'm not sure but I read that as it's still very hit
<jarlath> Hmm, I did have the side of the case off for some time (months) so the cooling system couldn't have been working as well as it should.
<penguin42> jarlath: There are some other errors in the logs - failed commands, there's a failed read (that's bad) but there are a load of other failed things like set capcaities - I've never seen things like those fail
<jarlath> penguin42: thanks for that. Looks like a new harddrive - or at least a backup is in order.
<penguin42> jarlath: Check your cabling as well; are there any errors in dmesg?
<jarlath> Cabling seems secure, although the PSU I got has so much extra leads that it's like an overstuffed sock-drawer in there.
<jarlath> Here's dmesg, there are errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1630774/
<penguin42> no hard drive errors though
<jarlath> Oh, no you're right.
<jarlath> It seems the desktop issue I'm having now is purely the mouse arrow. I have full funcionality with keyboard shortcuts.
<penguin42> heh ok
<penguin42> jarlath: OK, then did you get the dbus-monitor output?
<jarlath> And I've just un-stuck a mouse button and all is well 8/
<jarlath> The dbus output didn't amount to much but here it is:
<jarlath> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1630792/
<penguin42> and that's the output of dbus-monitor --system  run as root  during a shutdown?
<jarlath> run as my user, which was logged out during the process. Should I run as root from a tty? I don't think shutdown takes you past the greeter when someone else is logged in though.
<penguin42> jarlath: No
<penguin42> jarlath: Do a sudo -s  in a terminal inside your gui, then inside that do the dbus-monitor --system > logfile   and then try to shutdown
<jarlath> So from the gnome-terminal on my desktop?
<penguin42> yep
<jarlath> ok
<jarlath> penguin42: It looks identical
<penguin42> pastebinit ?
<jarlath> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1630814/
<penguin42> huh ok
<penguin42> well, I guess that means it ain't getting far at all
<jarlath> No, just as far as the greeter. It doesn't seem to even attempt to shutdown properly.
<penguin42> I've run out of ideas really
<jarlath> penguin42: thank you so much. I can't believe you did all that.
<penguin42> hey well I'm just sitting here avoiding solving a harder problem :-)
<jarlath> Haha :)
<jarlath> Do you work for Canonical?
<penguin42> no
<jarlath> If the problem is non-technical maybe I can help :)
<jarlath> I'm a wedding singer lol (seriously!)
<penguin42> haha no, it's rather technical
 * penguin42 is a programmer in my day job as well
<jarlath> okay. I did software eng. for my degree and graduated in 2003 but the band was doing well so I did that for ten years instead. So I'm mega rusty.
<penguin42> hehe
<jarlath> Goodnight penguin42. Hope your Sunday is better than your Saturday.
<jarlath> And thanks again.
<penguin42> hey it's been a good day
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-02-10
<Kagliostro> hi all I am facing a problem with my ethernet card, in fact while internet is very fast the rate of file transfer from my NAS is very slow (30 Kb/s)
<Kagliostro> the system has an integrated intel internet card and runs ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<melodie> hello
<melodie> I would have a question related to Casper, and the creation of the /home/ubuntu directories : in Lubuntu as well as in Xubuntu I noticed the "Desktop" directory has for name "Desktop" even if the other directories are in my language. Then I wonder if this could be changed : do you think it could be in each one's user's language when the language is selected from the first boot menu ?
<melodie> I mean in the live, because once installed it is in my language
<melodie> This would not bother too much, if I didn't want to get 2 icons on the desktop in custom remixes, and have them follow afterwards in the install.
<melodie> so ? does someone know why the "Desktop" does not have the name in the chosen language in the Live ?
<melodie> Is this something which could be improved ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-02-03
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu Bug Squad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | New bugs announced on #ubuntu-bugs-announce | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<hggdh> due to the DDoS eeeBotu is having problems connecting. It will be back ASAP.
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-02-04
<hlavaty> why does ubuntu 12.04 lts insists on removing libtidy-0.99-0:i386 when installing tidy or libtidy-0.99-0?  should not i386 and amd64 libs live independently from each other?  is that a bug
<rbasak> hlavaty: IIRC it depends on packaging support from individual libraries, that have to declare that they are multiarch capable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec for details.
<hlavaty> rbasak: thanks, so how do i find out who to ask for a fix?
<hlavaty> would ubuntu launch pad be a good place for bug report or somewhere in debian?
<rbasak> hlavaty: probably against the Debian package, assuming that the issue affects Debian too. Then Ubuntu will get the fix the next time it's synced.
<rbasak> (or merged)
<hlavaty> hmm i dont have debian to verify
<hlavaty> ok thanks a lot
<rbasak> Nowadays I verify Debian bugs in an LXC container. It's quick to do that way on an Ubuntu system.
<rbasak> lxc-create -t debian etc.
<hlavaty> good idea, thank you
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-02-05
<Ottre> anybody filed a bug for adobe-flashplugin?
<Ottre> http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/02/adobe-releases-unscheduled-flash-update-to-patch-critical-zero-day-threat/
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-02-07
<Logan_> > Bug Week will last two days: from Saturday 8th to Sunday 9th
<Logan_> what
<pleia2> yeah, hopefully next time there will be more notice :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-02-08
<chilicuil> good day, I'm looking at bug #1269116 and I see there exist a modified.conffile..etc.xdg.autostart.indicator.datetime.desktop.txt file attached, does it means that file was modified (from default configuration) ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1269116 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "indicator-datetime not started witn my system" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1269116
<penguin42> brilliant bug comment 'If it goes in order of artist, why does it go: Bach --> Guns N' Roses --> AC/DC ?'
<teward> heh
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-02-09
<hjd> Could someone take a look at bug 997743, especially the last comments? I am unsure whether this should be reopened or what should be done about it :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 997743 in gradle (Ubuntu) "gradle depends on libtomcat6-java" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997743
<teward> hjd, the bug would have to be opened against the release affected
<teward> hjd, closing it because it's already fixed in 13.10 (and Trusty) is fine
<teward> hjd, I do partly disagree with your backport request, though, from 13.10 it'd have to also work on 12.10 before it could get to 12.04.  Unless they changed all the backport procedures since I requested a backport (which was a while ago)
<hjd> teward: Ok, thanks.
<hjd> teward: I used the standard replies for bugs fixed in later releases, and figured the changes would be too large for an SRU, but a backport might be possible.
<hjd> teward: Any thoughts on whether I should mark libjetty-extra-java as also affected or whether that should be filed as a separate bug report?
<teward> i wouldn't, unless it's the exact same bug.
<teward> based on the bug here, I don't think they're the same bug
<teward> (at least, not in my opinion)
<teward> hjd, I'd suggest you also wait for otehrs' input on that, though
<hjd> I see your point. One could argue the original bug is fixed, though due to the same problem further down in the stack the same error is still triggered. I wasn't sure what to decide though, so I thought I'd ask here. :)
<penguin42> 12.10 is EoL in April though isn't it?
<Ampelbein> Yes.
<penguin42> IMHO it does make sense to backport something to 12.04 and doesn't really make much sense to backport something with ~2 months of life left
<penguin42> (even if that's technically what is the procedure for it)
<teward> penguin42, then we wait for EOL
<teward> s/we/they/
<penguin42> teward: But similarly it's silly to delay a fix for an arbitrary boundary
<teward> penguin42, i think that's up to the backports team.
<teward> not you or I
<penguin42> agreed
<penguin42> but it would still be silly
<hjd> Speaking of releases and EOL, now that 13.04 is EOL what is the recommended upgrade path for users still on 12.10? (Just curious how that works out...)
<teward> hjd, raring is still in the repos right now, they can upgrade to raring and then to saucy
<teward> (i think that was by-design to facilitate upgrading, but I'd have to ask -release or the repository admins if that's the case)
<hjd> Ah, ok.
<hjd> Probably intentional since raring had a shorter support period than saucy.
<teward> i know i posted this in -motu, but still....
<teward> can someone help me out with getting this bug ready for SRU by approving the nomination for Saucy?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+bug/1264674
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1264674 in nginx (Ubuntu) "nginx segfault when adding add_header in configuration" [Undecided,Fix released]
<teward> (only saucy is affected by this, and it's fixed in Trusty, hence fix released already)
<teward> as soon as it's got the Saucy nomination approved, I'll work on the debdiffs
<chilicuil> teward: I can technically do it (I'm part of the ubuntu-bugcontrol group just as you) http://i.imgur.com/hVecuYv.png, why don't do it yourself?, only motu|core members should do it?
<teward> chilicuil, um...
<teward> i think you misunderstand
<teward> bugcontrol can NOMINATE
<teward> members of ubuntu drivers and certain dev teams can approve
<teward> i need the approve, not the nominate
<teward> (if you look at the bug I already nominated for Saucy)
<teward> i think I could *maybe* bug someone on the security team to approve
<chilicuil> oh yeah, now I see, thanks for the explanation =)
<teward> but i don't like bothering them for non-security bugs
<rbasak> teward: done (mentioning here mainly so others see it)
<teward> rbasak, thank you kindly.  (you may also want to let -motu know you helped, since i asked there first)
<teward> rbasak, i'll probably have a debdiff ready for that bug in a few hours, i'm in the middle of fighting my internet right now
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-02-03
<brainwosh> please make bug 1371961 public
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1371961 could not be found
<brainwosh> I've encountered the same crash, thunar -> "double free or corruption (fasttop)"
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-02-04
<teward> i hate crash bugs, can someone remind me what we have to do before making crash bugs public?
<teward> i haven't touched one in an eon
<rbasak> teward: just check it has no confidential information. AFAIK, that's it.
<teward> rbasak: confidential information such as possible passcode strings in the stack trace, etc.  And deleting the coredump if it exists?
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-02-05
<CarlFK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10081010/
<CarlFK> $ ubuntu-bug -c bug.crash -u 1418751
<CarlFK> ubuntu-bug: error: -u/--update-bug option cannot be used together with options for a new report
<CarlFK> but isn't that exactly what is shown here:
<CarlFK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing_bugs_when_offline_or_using_a_headless_setup
<hggdh> CarlFK: I do not think so -- but I am not sure what is it you are trying to dp
<CarlFK> hggdh: trying to add to an existing bug report.  which I thought is what that was telling me how to do
<hggdh> you probably should use apport-collect to add to an existing bug report
<hggdh> per your pastebin you saved locally a crash report (to be filled later)
<CarlFK> hggdh: um.. " Please do not attempt to apport-collect to another persons report.  .. [unless] asked by a triager or developer"
<CarlFK> are you that?
<CarlFK> oh, another person's.. missed that.
<CarlFK> hggdh: I guess I didn't make it clear.  headless box I am sshed into.
<CarlFK> I think apport-collect wants to use the local browser for me to login to lp
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-02-07
<Blue_> Hello!
<penguin42> Hey
<Blue_> I am on Ubuntu, I found out that on C shell, the command, source script arg, takes the arg as an empty string. This error does not occur in Linux Red Hat. Is the error documented in the Ubuntu website?
 * penguin42 hasn't done C shell for about 20 years :-)
<penguin42> can you give me the exact line you typed and what it says?
<Blue_> First, at the prompt, I type the command, csh, to get to the C shell. Second, I execute the command, source abc.csh abc and the output: The first parameter is . In the abc.csh file, it has two statements. First statement:#/bin/csh and the second statement:echo The first parameter is $1
<Blue_> I also type the command: chmod 777 abc.csh after creating the file abc.csh
<penguin42> hang on, that first line should be #!/bin/csh
<penguin42> the ! is important
<Blue_> Sorry, yes, it was #!/bin/csh
<Blue_> I mis-typed it.
<penguin42> no problem
<penguin42> OK, so what happens with that script?
<Blue_> After I create the file abc.csh, I run the command chmod 777 abc.csh. Then, I ran the command, source abc.csh abc. The output should be The first parameter is abc. However, the actual output is The first parameter is.
<Blue_> After I created the file abc.csh, I ran the command chmod 777 abc.csh. Then, I ran the command, source abc.csh abc. The output should be The first parameter is abc. However, the actual output was: The first parameter is
<penguin42> ok, so I've just done that on ubuntu u and it seems to work and shows the parameter, so I'm not sure why it's not working for you; but the other thing is you've not quite got the reason for doing the chmod - you don't need to use chmod if you're going to use source, you only need it if you run it directly
<Blue_> Did you do it on Ubuntu 14.04?
<penguin42> hmm no, I wonder if I have a .04 around
<Blue_> I did it on 13.04 also.
 * penguin42 looks which VMs he has
<penguin42> ah 14.04 is trusty isn't it?
<Blue_> It should.
<penguin42> ah, I've got a 14.04 vm here
<penguin42> ok, so an observation; on 14.10 it's using tcsh when you ask for csh, on 14.04 it's using bsd-csh
<Blue_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<penguin42> Blue_: Which shell are you in when you do the source?
<Blue_> I ran the command, csh, to go to the C shell.
<penguin42> ok
<penguin42> Blue_: So yes, this looks like a difference in behaviour between bsd-csh and tcsh
<Blue_> It may work on tcsh but it does not work on csh
<penguin42> Blue_: Many systems just run tcsh when you ask to run csh
<penguin42> Blue_: Do you understand what the 'source' is for and what the chmod is for?
<Blue_> Is it for setting the environment on the current shell?
<penguin42> no
<Blue_> Okay, what does the 'source' is for?
<penguin42> Blue_: 'source' reads the commands from the file you specify as if you had typed them at the command prompt,  if   you do the chmod and then do    ./abc.csh   it runs abc.csh in a new shell - it's only for the later case that you need the chmod
<Blue_> Okay, thanks!
<penguin42> Blue_: now if you do the ./abc.csh that works on both bsd-csh and tcsh
<Blue_> Okay, thanks!
<penguin42> Blue_: The command you run with csh goes through a chooser that picks what to run, you can change it with  update-alternatives,   so if you install tcsh  you can make  csh   run that
<Blue_> If I do not have tcsh installed, I ran the command, source abc.csh abc. I do not see the output as The first parameter is abc
<Blue_>  If I do not have tcsh installed, I ran the command, source abc.csh abc. I do not see the output as: The first parameter is abc.
<penguin42> right, it's just a difference in the behaviour of tcsh and bsd-csh
<penguin42> both work if you do ./abc.csh hello    instead of using source
<Blue_> Is the bug filed in Ubuntu?
<penguin42> I don't think it's a bug
<penguin42> it's just a difference between bsd-csh and tcsh
<penguin42> Blue_: Passing parameters through source is not that common, actually using source isn't that common
<Blue_> If I go to a Linux Red Hat and run the command, csh, Then run the command, source abc.csh abc. I can see the output as: The first parameter is abc.
<penguin42> Blue_: Whether it's a bug in bsd-csh you'd really want to take up with the bsd-csh guys, because I'm not sure it's defined
<penguin42> Blue_: So what makes you think it's a bug in the csh ubuntu uses?
<penguin42> Blue_: What is the right definition of the csh behaviour of source?
<hggdh> well, source (or "." in bash) is not THAT uncommon. What is uncommon is passing parameter to it
<penguin42> right
 * penguin42 isn't sure if csh is covered by posix or not or if there is any fixed definition of it
<hggdh> yeah, neither am I
<Blue_> If I go to a Ubuntu and run the command, csh, Then run the command, source abc.csh abc. I should see the output as: The first parameter is abc. The behavior should be the same as in the Linux Red Hat. Am I correct?
<hggdh> Blue_: penguin42 has gone thru already. Summary is it depends: is csh and tcsh are identical, version differences, etc
<penguin42> Blue_: http://www.kitebird.com/csh-tcsh-book/csh.pdf  doesn't specify parameters to source (page 14)
<penguin42> sorry, 15
<penguin42> Blue_: No, you're wrong
<penguin42> Blue_: You're failing to understand 1) The difference between source and running a shell script directly   2) What defines the behaviour of source   3) That there are differences between different implementations
<penguin42> Blue_: Compare that document above with the tcsh manpage http://www.kitebird.com/csh-tcsh-book/tcsh.pdf  page 34   that lists it's source takes args
<hggdh> and, now, one should point out that tcsh and csh are *not* the same thing
<Blue_> I am sorry. I do not understand why there are different behaviors between Red Hat Linux and Ubuntu.
<penguin42> Blue_: Because there are multiple implementations of csh, they have subtle different behaviours
<penguin42> Blue_: The feature you're using is one of these differences because you're not using the feature you think you are
<penguin42> Blue_: Go and read those two documents I pasted which define the source command in two different csh versions
<Blue_> I apologize to repeat my question because I still do not quite understand. Is Red Hat Linux csh is the same as tcsh? I did the command, ps -p $$, in the Red Hat Linux. I saw CMD=csh.
<Blue_> Is Ubuntu csh is not the same as tcsh? Is that the reason I am seeing different behaviors between Ubuntu and Red Hat Linux?
<penguin42> correct, the csh on 14.04 is bsd-csh not tcsh
<penguin42> (by default if you just install csh, you can install tcsh if you want)
<hggdh> and, usually, tcsh will set itself as csh
<Blue_> I googled bsd-csh and was unable to find its definition. What are the difference between bsd-csh and csh? Is bsd-csh the same as csh?
<penguin42> see the manpages I posted
<hggdh> bsd csh was also known as Berkeley csh. 'bsd' means "Berkeley Software Distribution"
<penguin42> right, bsd was one of the early unix systems
<penguin42> I think bsd systems had the original csh but not 100% sure on that
<hggdh> and we owe a LOT to the folks at UC-Berkeley
<hggdh> not sure either. I do not remember if csh started at Bell Labs, and bsd-csh was a variant
<hggdh> ah, wikipedia to the rescue -- csh was authored by Bill Joy, while he was at UC-B
<penguin42> yeh that rings a bell
<hggdh> so bsd-csh and csh are the same
<Blue_> If Red Hat Linux csh is the same as tcsh? Why did I see CMD=csh after running the command, ps -p $$, in the Red Hat Linux? <hggdh> said, tcsh will set itself as csh. Is it the answer?
<Blue_> If Red Hat Linux csh is not the same as tcsh, why did I see CMD=csh after running the command, ps -p $$, in the Red Hat Linux? <hggdh> said, tcsh will set itself as csh. Is it the answer?
<hggdh> Blue_: because usually tcsh will install itself as csh (it *is* a C shell, after all). But I do not know if RH uses tcsh or csh. If I were to do it, I would go tcsh
<hggdh> Blue_: so yes, this is the answer
<hggdh> probably :-)
<hggdh> Blue_: you probably can find it by 'rpm -q -a | grep csh' on RH system
<hggdh> if you only see tcsh shown as installed, then there you go
<Blue_> Yes, I saw tcsh on the Red Hat Linux machine. I tried the command, rpm -q -a | grep csh, on Ubuntu. I gave the error: rpm:Command not found.
<Blue_>  Yes, I saw tcsh on the Red Hat Linux machine. I tried the command, rpm -q -a | grep csh, on Ubuntu. It gave the error: rpm:Command not found.
<Blue_> May be rpm is a Red Hat command only.
<Blue_> rpm is Red Hat specific.
<hggdh> rpm is available on RH, Fedora, and CentOS, at least
<hggdh> maybe it is out of your default path
<hggdh> on Debian (and variants, like Ubuntu) you should use 'dpkg -l \*csh'
<Blue_> hggdh++: Thanks! I ran the command, dpkg -l \*csh, on Ubuntu and found Name=ii csh. Description=Shell with C-like syntax
<Blue_> hggdh++: Thanks! I ran the command, rpm -q -a | grep csh on Red Hat Linux and found tcsh.
<Blue_> The reason why there are different behaviors in Ubuntu and Red Hat Linux is Ubuntu uses Berkeley Software Distribution C shell and Red Hat Linux uses tcsh. Am I correct?
<sfp> would a member of ubuntu-bugcontrol please nominate bug #1409798 for 14.04 and 14.10?
<ubot5> bug 1409798 in dropbear (Debian) "enable hmac-sha2-256, hmac-sha2-512 MAC algorithms" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1409798
<hggdh> Blue_: correct
<hggdh> sfp: Trusty and Utopic have been targeted
<teward> hggdh: boo you stole it from me
 * teward glares
<teward> nah i kid :)
<hggdh> teward: heh
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-02-08
<Guest36299> Hello!
<penguin42> greetings
<kopias> is this the right place to ask for a update of software in official ppa?
<kopias> should be fairly easy: milkytracker has some crucial bugs fixed the latest version is from 2013 http://milkytracker.org/
<teward> kopias: there is no 'official ppa' from the Ubuntu side of things
<teward> kopias: which PPA are you referring to?
<kopias> sorry for not beeing specific
<kopias> i meant in software center or synaptic -default  settings
<teward> kopias: doubt there'll be an update to old releases without very very good reasons, version bumps (with some very rare exceptions) are almost never done to update software.  which version of ubuntu are you looking at in this case
<kopias> 14.04
<teward> kopias: better thing to do is poke Debian about it - the package in Ubuntu is autosynced from Debian, if it's truly out of date, Debian needs to update first (easiest way to get into the latest dev release)
<teward> as for stable Ubuntu releases, i doubt you'll find version bumps happening any time soon, but I"m not on the SRU team to make that determination
<kopias> ye good tip i will do that
<sfp> hggdh:  thanks!
<mattaezell> Good afternoon! Is anyone from the bug control team available to nominate a new bug for the appropriate release? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/1419503 needs to be targeted for Trusty.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1419503 in util-linux (Ubuntu) "[SRU] lscpu reports incorrect number of NUMA nodes on systems with discontinuous NUMA nodes" [Undecided,New]
<teward> mattaezell: nominated, and master bug set "Fix Released".  but Trusty still needs approved.
<mattaezell> teward: Thanks. Who handles approvals for Trusty?
<teward> mattaezell: people far up the food chain from me, just leave it, eventually it'll probably get approved, since you asked here
<teward> i think hggdh could do it, and maybe others, but I don't know all who.
<mattaezell> teward: Ok, thanks for the help and information.  I'm brand new to this process
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-02-08
<nickoe> Hello
<teward> greetings!
<nickoe> Does anyone of you know if one can find the characteristic for a single application on errors.ubuntu.com?
<nickoe> teward: do you know anything about that site? ^
<nickoe> Maybe bdmurray?
<teward> nickoe: 'find the characteristic for a single application' is vague?
<nickoe> mmm, as if see a graph of the bugs for one single app
<nickoe> *as in
<teward> edit the criterion of what's shown
<bdmurray> errors.ubuntu.com/?package=app
<teward> yep
<nickoe> teward: well, I tried to do that, but the page is very heave it seems.
<nickoe> so I never could locate an URL.  But it seems that using that url suggested by bdmurray does something... But now I wonder why one of the results are "greyed out".
<bdmurray> That result has not been seen with the latest version of the package.
<nickoe> bdmurray: ahh, ok.    Can I use a result like https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/d68c4a5844815035e7a3ce706292249191575d51  for antyhing?
<nickoe> What are that examples table?
<bdmurray> Instances of the crash
<nickoe> so it is not dummy data
<bdmurray> Yeah, maybe that should be renamed.
<nickoe> is that site usually overly slow or is it the latency of my connection?
<nickoe> maybe it should be occourances  or something instead
<nickoe> bdmurray: can one get a proper readable backtrace from a report?
<bdmurray> nickoe: most of the time, the particular crash you showed some of the dependent packages are missing debug symbols
<bdmurray> gtk2-engines-murrine kicad libatk1.0-0 libcroco3 libltdl7 liboverlay-scrollbar-0.2-0 libpng12-0 libselinux1 libstdc++6 libtiff4 libuuid1 libvorbisfile3.
<nickoe> what?!?! This can't be right...    	InstallationDate	  Installed on 2014-09-04 (522 days ago)  	InstallationMedia Xubuntu 14.04.1 LTS "Trusty Tahr" - Release amd64 (20140723)     	Package	 kicad 4.0.1+dfsg1-1      kicad 4.0.1 has not been released for that long.
<teward> nickoe: I believe InstallationDate is system install date, but don't quote me on that
<nickoe> mm, ok
<bdmurray> teward: is correct
<teward> bdmurray: has there been any discussion to change that to SystemInstallationDate or such, to make that more clear (given nickoe's minor confusion here)
<bdmurray> teward: nope
 * teward shrugs.
<teward> mmkay :)  *goes back to checking nginx error.u.c items, to see if there's anything that can shed light on the errors reported there*
<nickoe> Is the segvanalysis in https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/afdecfee-ce66-11e5-bc69-fa163e4ccdf2    typical?  I mean, it is not that much use to know where the program counter is when you don't know what it points at
<nickoe> wow, bdmurray teward that errors.ubuntu.com site works much better from home :P
<bdmurray> nickoe: there was an issue with the database that just got sorted out, so it may have been that.
<nickoe> oh
<nickoe> mmm, still sort of slow and bluryr
<nickoe> bdmurray: What does the R and U mean?
<nickoe> bdmurray: mmm, I am getting Proxy Error now.
<nickoe> some times
<nickoe> is someone still messing with it?
<bdmurray> nickoe: I think they are still working on it. R and U means the Release and Updates pocket
<teward> bdmurray: is there an S for security pocket as well, out of curiosity?
<nickoe> pocket?  is that a time slice?
<nickoe> and why is the nickname started to being used on the problem page?  	12.04	12.10	13.04	13.10	14.04	14.10	RTM 14.09	15.04	15.10	Xenial
<bdmurray> teward: Pretty sure and a P for proposed.
<bdmurray> Because Xenial isn't 16.04 yet.
<nickoe> mmm, ok
<teward> nice
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-02-10
<u> hi!
<u> is there a way to report a bug by email ?
<uInTheShell> i'm running Debian, and need to file a bug against ubuntu-archive
<uInTheShell> but.. seriously, I don't want to fire up a Ubuntu VM for this.
<uInTheShell> documentation states nothing.
<uInTheShell> actually, more specifically, if any of you have more precise instructions on how to request sync-blacklisting a package from Debian (which I maintain there), please shoot.
<uInTheShell> I did not find anything
<uInTheShell> great. fired up a vm. `ubuntu-bug sync-blacklist` and `ubuntu-bug ubuntu-archive` tell me that i cant report a bug to a package that cannot be installed.
<teward> uInTheShell: i can help you file the bug, what package do you need a sync blacklist for, and what's the reasoning?
<teward> does the package also need removed here in Ubuntu's release?
<teward> s/release/devel release/
<uInTheShell> teward: great thanks!
<uInTheShell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/tails-installer
<uInTheShell> that's a package i maintain
<uInTheShell> in Debian
<jtaylor> you can also just use launchpad
<uInTheShell> and it changes way too much for now to be in any stable distribution.
<uInTheShell> jtaylor: i tried to do that
<uInTheShell> jtaylor: but, i can't see where i report a bug there :)
<teward> uInTheShell: it's "report a bug" at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tails-installer
<teward> alternatively: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tails-installer/+filebug may help
<jtaylor> uInTheShell: launchpad.net/ubuntu there is a report bug unter "Get Involved"
<teward> but if not, I can stab it
<uInTheShell> yes, but there is " tails-installer in Debian does not use Launchpad for bug tracking. "
<teward> uInTheShell: you're under /debian/
<teward> compare your links again
<teward> your link vs. my link
<uInTheShell> oh i see
<teward> uInTheShell: /ubuntu/+source/...
<teward> i'm already started on the bug, you can comment in later.  :P
<teward> or you can file the bug
<teward> and i can go poke nginx with Debian to try and prep for the dynamic modules move >.<
<uInTheShell> maybe it should be me because i am the maintainer of that thing
<teward> works for me
 * teward nukes the current tab in Chrome, and goes back to his terminal
<uInTheShell> but.. how will the ubuntu-archive maintainers be aware of this?
<teward> uInTheShell: we'll subscribe them
<uInTheShell> i thought i should report this bug against sync-blacklist?
<uInTheShell> ok!
<uInTheShell> sorry for these stupid questions..
<teward> not a problem :)
<uInTheShell> teward: cool, I did it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tails-installer/+bug/1544207
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1544207 in tails-installer (Ubuntu) "Please remove/sync-blacklist tails-installer from Ubuntu archive" [Undecided,New]
<uInTheShell> thanks!!
<uInTheShell> i suppose that i/we need to add ubuntu-archive@lists.ubuntu.org to the subscribers?
<teward> refresh your page
<uInTheShell> <3333
<uInTheShell> cool.
<uInTheShell> thanks a lot.
<uInTheShell> i feel way lighter now.
<teward> they're not fast at replying though ;P
<teward> busy busy after all
<uInTheShell> yes i can imagine.
<uInTheShell> so i shall be patient then.
<uInTheShell> :)
<uInTheShell> thanks again!
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-02-11
<papodaca_> Is there currently a bug with kvm on 14.04? after some recent updates I can no longer launch VMs
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-02-08
<cult-> hello, i would like to raise awereness of a broken library in ubuntu repository, i contacted the maintainer in email but he hasn't responded. what should I do?
<cult-> ubuntu-bug libodb-dev for xenial 16.04, more info: http://www.codesynthesis.com/pipermail/odb-users/2016-May/003280.html
<cult-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libodb/+bug/1588330
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1588330 in libodb (Ubuntu) "Incompatible builds of libodb and libodb-mysql" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cult-> where can I find the build logs?
<cult-> nevermind
<rbasak> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libodb/2.4.0-1 -> Builds
<cult-> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/228769724/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-s390x.libodb_2.4.0-1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<cult-> i can't seem to find any errors. but when i built it from source by myself, all was ok.
<cult-> but what i see is that there's only s390x architecture available in xenial, why not amd64?
<cult-> can it be the source of the problem?
<Vej> How do we set the status for a bugreport, which contains the opinion, that a package should be excluded from the ubuntu installer?
<Vej> It feels like an "Opinion", but the officiall description needs a "difference of opinion" which is not the case here.
<rbasak> IMHO, if it's clear to developers what the request is, then Triaged.
<rbasak> If developers disagree, they can set it to Won't Fix.
<rbasak> If they agree, then the bug can remain open to track when it is done.
<Vej> rbasak: Thank you. I will set to Triaged then.
<Laibsch> Just found another example in bug 1540706 of why the penalv-bot is harming the community and alienating valuable contributors.
<ubot5> bug 1540706 in sane-backends (Ubuntu) "Canon DR-F120 - IO Errors" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1540706
<Laibsch> I mean, you have to be insane to ask a guy who reported a valid issue, then goes ahead and fixes the issue himself, then goes ahead and pushes the patch upstream and respond by "please follow our procedure and run some silly scripts because we ALWAYS do, whether or not it makes sense".
 * Laibsch thoroughly pissed off again
<rbasak> I agree. It was inappropriate to mark that Incomplete. If an upstream-committed patch for the issue has been identified, the bug almost always automatically Triaged.
<rbasak> bdmurray: ^
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-02-09
<Laibsch> rbasak: Can we please encourage the Christopher to stop his unhelpful, robot-like "triaging"?  Here is another example of the nonsense: bug 1395003
<ubot5> bug 1395003 in sane-backends (Ubuntu) "Plug n play support for Epson Scanners (supported by epson2 backend)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1395003
<Laibsch> The information given is about as close to a patch as it gets.
<Laibsch> yet, the penalv-bot runs his scrips to keep people busy needlessly
<Laibsch> unrelated question: is it OK to set a bug that has a debdiff waiting for sponsorship from the sponsors team to "In progress"?
<rbasak> Laibsch: I think it would be more appropriate to resolve this in private.
<Laibsch> rbasak: impossible
<Laibsch> I've tried many times before
<Laibsch> quite many reporters have simply left, especially after dealing with his abuse in kernel bugs
<rbasak> I would leave something in the sponsorship queue as Triaged in In Progress depending on whether someone's actively driving it or not, as opposed to queue status.
<Laibsch> in the case of bug 1564778 I have prepared the debdiff and subscribed sponsors
<ubot5> bug 1564778 in sane-backends (Ubuntu) "package libsane-common 1.0.25+git20150528-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/etc/sane.d/hp.conf', which is also in package libsane:i386 1.0.23-3ubuntu3.1" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1564778
<Laibsch> I wonder if setting to "in progress" might make the sponsors assume somebody else is doing the sponsoring which I can not do
<rbasak> I'm not sure.
<Vej> Can someone please set bug #1657440 to Triaged and set the Importance? This bug contains sufficient information and had already been fixed Upstream. I would set the Importance to Medium because it "has a moderate impact on a core application".
<ubot5> bug 1657440 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt won't redownload Release.gpg after inconsistent cache updates made while UCA is being updated" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1657440
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-02-11
<Vej> Hello. Could someone please triage https://bugs.launchpad.net/deja-dup/+bug/1657092 and set the Importance as Low, because it affects a "non-essential aspect" of that apllication? I just forwarded this to upstream.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1657092 in Déjà Dup "deja-dup refers to "Files" instead of "Caja"" [Low,Triaged]
<Vej> Is it wanted, that ubot5 writes "[Low,Triaged]", if this had been set for the upstream project only? The ubuntu package is still untriaged.
<padv> Can somebody reopen linux-goldfish (Ubuntu) task of LP #1256822 please
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1256822 in Package Descriptions for Ubuntu "Misspelling in description of linux-goldfish-tools-3.4.0-4" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256822
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-02-05
<ckrumme> Anyone else having trouble with nouveau on a core 2 with bionic beaver?
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-02-09
<ger_ball> could someone point me to where i should report gpodder looking like this https://i.imgur.com/L7UVm2a.png on kubuntu 18.04? (there are actually 22 podcasts subs in that list).
<hggdh> ger_ball: use ubuntu-bug -- ubuntu-bug gpodder, fill in the ncesary data when the bug page opens, and include the screenshot
<ger_ball> thank you
